# (44) Little Presents - Due in December 2013



## DHBH0930

December Babies Born! :xmas6:

*Girls: 20*
*Boys: 12*

DrGomps :baby:*BOY!*:baby:*GIRL!*:baby:*GIRL!* 10/19
lilrojo :baby:*GIRL!* 11/17
luz :baby:*GIRL!* 11/22
Mom2Hope :baby:*BOY!* 11/23
August3 :baby:*GIRL!* 11/28
elleff :baby:*GIRL!* 11/28
mlyn26 :baby:*GIRL!* 11/29
sobroody :baby:*GIRL!* 12/1
AJCart :baby:*GIRL!* 12/3
Dynamicmae :baby:*BOY!* 12/3
Suzy_Q :baby:*GIRL!* 12/5
Kaiecee :baby:*BOY!* 12/6
Brit3435 :baby:*GIRL!* 12/7
ready2Bmum :baby:*GIRL!* 12/10
KatyR :baby:*BOY!* 12/10
DebbieF :baby:*GIRL!* 12/10
AmaryllisRed :baby:*GIRL!* 12/11
Kburt :baby:*GIRL!* 12/11
threegirls :baby:*BOY!* 12/11
Skadi :baby:*GIRL!* 12/17
Lara310809 :baby:*GIRL!* 12/17
Hoping girl 2 :baby:*BOY!* 12/18
Kirstiedenman :baby:*BOY!* 12/18
missa1984 :baby:*GIRL!* 12/18
DHBH0930 :baby:*GIRL!* 12/19
Nikkinoonoo :baby:*BOY!* 12/19
tublet :baby:*GIRL!* 12/21
SugarBeth :baby:*BOY!* 12/28
Louise88 :baby:*BOY!* 12/30
halullat :baby:*BOY!* 1/13

December Due Dates :xmas6:

Team :pink: 25
Team :blue: 12
Team :yellow: 7

*December 1*
DebbieF :pink:

*December 3*
luz :pink:
August3 :yellow:

*December 4*
AJCart :pink:
elleff :pink:

*December 5*
sobroody :pink:
missa1984 :pink:

*December 6*
KatyR :blue:
Kburt :pink:
Kaiecee :blue:

*December 9*
Mom2Hope :blue:
mlyn26 :pink:

*December 10*
tintin10 :pink:

*December 11*
tublet :pink:
nicky84 :pink:
LittleMack :pink:
Lara310809 :pink:
BabyHopeG :yellow:

*December 12*
Suzy_Q :pink:
SugarBeth :blue:
Dynamicmae :blue:

*December 13*
kdw1979 :pink:
lilrojo :yellow:
Faye81 :pink:

*December 14*
ready2Bmum :pink:
diamondlove33 :pink:

*December 15*
Kirstiedenman :blue:

*December 16*
Brit3435 :pink:
AmaryllisRed :yellow:

*December 17*
DHBH0930 :pink:
WantaBelly :blue:

*December 18*
skadi :pink:
threegirls :blue:

*December 20*
ladylovelylip :yellow:

*December 22*
mrs2008 :pink:

*December 23*
justonexxx :blue:

*December 24*
Nikkinoonoo :yellow:
Louise88 :blue:

*December 25*
DrGomps x3 :blue: :pink: :pink:

*December 27*
Hoping girl 2 :yellow:

*December 31*
onetwothreebp :pink:
halullat :blue:

:angel:
Dainteej :hugs:
Starry Night :hugs:
GalvanBaby :hugs:
kyronsmom :hugs:
hope4rainbow :hugs:
wbee :hugs:
Laelani :hugs:
MsShona :hugs:
​


----------



## DHBH0930

Hi ladies! I'm so excited to be able to be in a pregnancy thread :happydance: This was our 4th try and so far so good! Our 2nd month I had a bfp but after a few days it started to fade and then af showed up :cry: This time I've been getting stronger and stronger bfp's since April 5th at 10 dpo. I had my first prenatal visit yesterday, they didn't do a blood test, just a urine test. She did a normal pelvic exam and chatted about all the stuff I should avoid.
I have my first scan in 3 weeks on April 30th, when I will be 7 weeks. I hope time goes fast!!! That's when they will do my blood work and check to see if the pregnancy is "viable". So far no real true symptoms, I've been slightly crampy, bloated and gassy. However no tender breasts or nausea, which as unpleasant as they will be I will be kinda happy to start having those obvious signs just to ease my mind, since those are a good thing! Shows your hormone levels are increasing. I'm only 4 weeks and 1 day so it isn't bad that I don't have them yet... 

GL ladies, hope all our beans are sticky and that our first scans give us great news!!!


----------



## kdw1979

Hiya!

Im due 13th December - as far as I know, going by my LMP, but as you said, I'm sure thats going to change t some point!


----------



## DHBH0930

kdw1979 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Im due 13th December - as far as I know, going by my LMP, but as you said, I'm sure thats going to change t some point!

Welcome! I have you down so far for the 13th! Have you had any doctors appointments yet?


----------



## GalvanBaby

Hi, I am due Dec 8!!

I have my last beta done today and I am so nervous. We have seen the sac, but that doesn't make me feel less nervous. It has been a week since my last beta.


----------



## DHBH0930

GalvanBaby said:


> Hi, I am due Dec 8!!
> 
> I have my last beta done today and I am so nervous. We have seen the sac, but that doesn't make me feel less nervous. It has been a week since my last beta.

Welcome and congratulations! 

It's so hard to not be nervous! I wish I owned my on ultra sound machine, that way I would be checking daily!!! :haha: I dreamed last night that af came all of a sudden. I DID NOT like that dream! :growlmad:


----------



## DHBH0930

For our reveal to my family (parents and sisters) I'm going to show them some of my latest "photography work" and show pictures I have taken with a onesie and baby booties. I know my mom will get it right away, my dad will be like..'um okay..why am I being shown pics of baby stuff??'.... the last pic I will show is this one, which SHOULD give it away =) It was so hard to find gender neutral booties!!
 



Attached Files:







dIMG_8005 (Medium).jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## kyronsmom

im due 4th dec according to last pmt


----------



## Suzy_Q

Hi all,

I'm due December 12 and DHBH0930, I love the pic! We should use that as our groups pic in our signatures 

Looking forward to the adventure!
Suzy_Q


----------



## kdw1979

DHBH0930 said:


> kdw1979 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> Im due 13th December - as far as I know, going by my LMP, but as you said, I'm sure thats going to change t some point!
> 
> Welcome! I have you down so far for the 13th! Have you had any doctors appointments yet?Click to expand...

Thank you!
Yes, I had a GP appointment Monday, which was absolutley useless as I didn't see my usual GP, I saw a locum, and she point blank refused to send me to EPU or reassure me until I hit 6 weeks.
I have a MW appointment next week, early I know, but hopefully she can give me some reasurrances and snd me to EPU.


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome kyronsmom & Suzy_Q! You have been added :thumbup:

Suszy_Q: thanks! We will have to look into doing that :flower:

kdw1979: I felt like my apt was useless too, I WAS due for my annual exam, but I was hoping to at least have blood drawn for reassurance, but nope!


----------



## SShylady

I'm due December 10th. Doc may change it when I have my first appointment/ultrasound on April 17th.


----------



## tublet

Hello! This is my first time pregnant, I think I am around the 5 week mark now. Done a digital test which corresponds and I think I ovulated early in the cycle.

Got a doctors appointment on Saturday, so will book in midwife appointment.

I'm asthmatic and have been really wheezy the last two weeks so going to mention it, I read it can be a side effect?

Still feeling super nervous, getting quite a bit of pulling in my stomach, sore nipples and I have blue veins too. Also felt nausea the last two mornings.


----------



## Leanbh

My due date is the 2nd of December, could be a day or two earlier but I'm sticking with that. Ds was 15 days late so if this baby does the same it'll be a mid December baby.
I booked my 10 week scan today it's on the 7th of May, only 3 weeks and 4 days, not that I'm counting:winkwink:


----------



## Chloezilla

EDD for me is December 15th :) :D
First pregnancy, everything's scary haha. 

Midwife appointment booked for April 22nd!


----------



## GalvanBaby

My betas were 160. :cry: I am waiting on the RE to call me now.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Well if I go off of LMP then my due date is Dec. 9th but if I go off the day I ovulated then it is Dec. 7th...wanna join in this forum since we are in for the long haul :)


----------



## Starry Night

Galvan - that sucks. :( It seems odd they'd be able to see something on a scan and the betas be so low. I thought they had to be 1000 or something like that to see a sac?


----------



## Starry Night

And my due date is December 8th. It will probably get changed but I think I'm well within a week.


----------



## nicky84

Hi, 
Please can I be added ive come across fromo the other thread :) my expected due date is 15th Dec, thanks


----------



## GalvanBaby

Starry, that was what my RE said. She thinks that just maybe the labs made a mistake. After all, I am in Mexico. LOL I go in Saturday for an u/s and we will go from there.


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome SShylady, Leanbh, Chloezilla, Mom2Hope and Starry Night, you have all been added! (Mom2Hope I put you for the 9th for now)

Hi tublet! Do you have a estimated due date so I can add you on the front page? Maybe going of LMP... I'm super nervous too, also my first time pregnant. I wish I had more symptoms, I've had cramping/pulling and bloating, but nothing that screams "pregnant" to me yet....

Leanbh: I have a countdown on my iPad to my first scan ever on April 30th when I'm 7 weeks, so you are definitely not the only one counting down!!

Chloezilla: I agree, it is really scary! I hate these cramps/pulling I have, makes me feel like af is coming. I REALLY wish they gave me a blood test to see my levels. I may ask in a week or so if I can get them done, just to help ease my mind.

GalvanBaby: I'm sorry :cry:


----------



## Mom2Hope

that's cool dhbh...thanks...


----------



## Starry Night

GalvanBaby said:


> Starry, that was what my RE said. She thinks that just maybe the labs made a mistake. After all, I am in Mexico. LOL I go in Saturday for an u/s and we will go from there.

Hey, labs can make a mistake in Canada too. I have heard horror stories of misdiagnosis when it was really the sample had been compromised and bacteria had gotten in.

I really hope that is the case for you. Were the bloods drawn the same day as your scan? Good luck with your scan.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Yes, this morning. I kind of worry about the sample because the refrigerators here don't get very cold and the temps were 99F today so who knows. My RE said not to pay much attention to my betas since we did see a sac on Monday and we will do an u/s Saturday.


----------



## tublet

DHBH0930 said:


> Welcome SShylady, Leanbh, Chloezilla, Mom2Hope and Starry Night, you have all been added! (Mom2Hope I put you for the 9th for now)
> 
> Hi tublet! Do you have a estimated due date so I can add you on the front page? Maybe going of LMP... I'm super nervous too, also my first time pregnant. I wish I had more symptoms, I've had cramping/pulling and bloating, but nothing that screams "pregnant" to me yet....
> 
> Leanbh: I have a countdown on my iPad to my first scan ever on April 30th when I'm 7 weeks, so you are definitely not the only one counting down!!
> 
> Chloezilla: I agree, it is really scary! I hate these cramps/pulling I have, makes me feel like af is coming. I REALLY wish they gave me a blood test to see my levels. I may ask in a week or so if I can get them done, just to help ease my mind.
> 
> GalvanBaby: I'm sorry :cry:

Can you put me down for December 11th? :thumbup:


----------



## Lara310809

:hi: I'm pregnant with my third, due on December 14th. Can you add me to the list please? 

No appointment here until 10 weeks (that's the way it's done here), so I have to wait until May sometime. It will be a sort of "welcome" appointment, and I'll have bloods drawn (though I won't get the results until 16 weeks). 

Scan will be booked for 12 weeks... although we have a trip to Portugal booked for that week, so I don't know what will happen.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> :hi: I'm pregnant with my third, due on December 14th. Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> No appointment here until 10 weeks (that's the way it's done here), so I have to wait until May sometime. It will be a sort of "welcome" appointment, and I'll have bloods drawn (though I won't get the results until 16 weeks).
> 
> Scan will be booked for 12 weeks... although we have a trip to Portugal booked for that week, so I don't know what will happen.

Welcome Lara! You have been added =) I am having tons of trouble waiting till 7 weeks to have my first scan and blood drawn let alone waiting till 10/12 weeks!! I am terrified at the possibility of finding out it's not a viable pregnancy...


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I'm pregnant with my third, due on December 14th. Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> No appointment here until 10 weeks (that's the way it's done here), so I have to wait until May sometime. It will be a sort of "welcome" appointment, and I'll have bloods drawn (though I won't get the results until 16 weeks).
> 
> Scan will be booked for 12 weeks... although we have a trip to Portugal booked for that week, so I don't know what will happen.
> 
> Welcome Lara! You have been added =) I am having tons of trouble waiting till 7 weeks to have my first scan and blood drawn let alone waiting till 10/12 weeks!! I am terrified at the possibility of finding out it's not a viable pregnancy...Click to expand...

i worry too. Because they don't give you the results of the blood tests until 16 weeks, you don't actually know whether your HCG is rising etc, so really when you go to your first scan at 12 weeks, that's the huge one. Before that you have NO idea whether you have a MMC or what. 

But the scan pics you ladies will get will help me with the wait; because we're all more or less the same gestation, so I can look at pics and think "that's what my baby's doing too" :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: I'm pregnant with my third, due on December 14th. Can you add me to the list please?
> 
> No appointment here until 10 weeks (that's the way it's done here), so I have to wait until May sometime. It will be a sort of "welcome" appointment, and I'll have bloods drawn (though I won't get the results until 16 weeks).
> 
> Scan will be booked for 12 weeks... although we have a trip to Portugal booked for that week, so I don't know what will happen.
> 
> Welcome Lara! You have been added =) I am having tons of trouble waiting till 7 weeks to have my first scan and blood drawn let alone waiting till 10/12 weeks!! I am terrified at the possibility of finding out it's not a viable pregnancy...Click to expand...
> 
> i worry too. Because they don't give you the results of the blood tests until 16 weeks, you don't actually know whether your HCG is rising etc, so really when you go to your first scan at 12 weeks, that's the huge one. Before that you have NO idea whether you have a MMC or what.
> 
> But the scan pics you ladies will get will help me with the wait; because we're all more or less the same gestation, so I can look at pics and think "that's what my baby's doing too" :)Click to expand...

That's a good way to look at it! =) I guess my concern is there USUALLY signs of a non viable pregnancy? Would your tests get lighter, or have spotting or really bad cramping. I know it is possible that you don't feel anything, but is that rare? I'm probably freaking out at nothing but I HATE that I don't have real pregnancy symptoms yet, that would make me feel so much better! I don't feel much of anything, good or bad, so I of course assume that's bad :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> For our reveal to my family (parents and sisters) I'm going to show them some of my latest "photography work" and show pictures I have taken with a onesie and baby booties. I know my mom will get it right away, my dad will be like..'um okay..why am I being shown pics of baby stuff??'.... the last pic I will show is this one, which SHOULD give it away =) It was so hard to find gender neutral booties!!

thats a lovely photo; are you a photographer? I used to do photography, but these days I only get to take pics of the kids :lol: when are you going to tell your family? We told early the previous two times, but we're seeing how this one goes (by that I mean how fast my belly grows, how obvious my MS is etc), and will then decide when to tell. I've been thinking about ways to tell though, but haven't settled on a way just yet.


----------



## Dainteej

hey guys checking in here i am so excited but still feels unreal to me and im scared at the same time.. my Due date is Dec 5th so I am app 6 weeks I still check my boobs everyday to see if they feel sore as my symptoms come and go which make me feel so nervous..plus i have had no MS..anyway congrats to all you ladies and hope we can take the full journey together!!


----------



## DHBH0930

> thats a lovely photo; are you a photographer? I used to do photography, but these days I only get to take pics of the kids :lol: when are you going to tell your family? We told early the previous two times, but we're seeing how this one goes (by that I mean how fast my belly grows, how obvious my MS is etc), and will then decide when to tell. I've been thinking about ways to tell though, but haven't settled on a way just yet.

Thanks! Yes, I'm a photographer, just on the side. I teach elementary school full time. I can't wait to have babies to take pictures of :thumbup: I'm unsure now about when to tell my family... we were going to this Saturday. I see then every week and would have a hard time keeping it from them. Also my dad works out of state and isn't home often, he will be in town this weekend, which is why we were going to do it now. I would want their support if something were to happen, but at the same time I hate to celebrate and get EVERYBODY'S hopes up... still undecided...and running out of time to make up my mind, if I don't do it Saturday I'd have to wait till the middle of May and I don't think I can/want to do that....ugh...



Dainteej said:


> hey guys checking in here i am so excited but still feels unreal to me and im scared at the same time.. my Due date is Dec 5th so I am app 6 weeks I still check my boobs everyday to see if they feel sore as my symptoms come and go which make me feel so nervous..plus i have had no MS..anyway congrats to all you ladies and hope we can take the full journey together!!

Welcome Dainteej, you have been added! I am just about in the same boat as you. No MS yet, THOUGHT by boobs were more tender yesterday, nothing dramatic, think it may have been my imagination trying to force myself to have symptoms! :wacko:


----------



## nicky84

Hi all,

Please can I be added my expected due date is 15th Dec :happydance:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I woke up with a new symptom... I can smell everything! Also, and this is gross so I apologize now, my hair always feels dirty these last few days and now I can smell my dirty hair! I do wash my hair, don't get me wrong, but it just feels dirty all the time now and apparently smells. Grrr, I STINK! :blush:


----------



## Starry Night

Pregnancy can be gross. You secrete all sorts of oozie things and gasses. LOL Most of my friends are big on thrift stores and are very vocal about buying brand new being a "waste" so keep pushing me into buying thrift stuff but the thought of buying maternity wear--especially pants--secondhand just seems so gross to me.


----------



## Mom2Hope

you know not everything smells stronger but certain things do now...like my dogs (even though they just had a bath and are clean) they still reek to me...I think they smell so bad...and they get all kinds of smell goody stuff put on them it just doesn't help...and normally I love the smell of wet grass...but yesterday after the rains the entire outdoors seemed to smell so strongly and bad to me...it made my nose hurt lol...

I found out yesterday I get to have a scan at my 8 week appointment (first appt. with the OB)...I'm excited but nervous too because like others have said I am worried that maybe something will happen and a MMC could be at hand...I try not to worry about it...but it is hard not to...I am really really hoping that scan shows good things :) I am just getting closer to 6 weeks now and haven't had any blood work or anything just a urine test at my gp to confirm with her that I had a BFP...so it is hard not to think that maybe symptoms are just in my head because I want it so bad and this is all just a dream that isn't real...it is sad...I want to be happy about it all the time and these thoughts make it so difficult...

atleast we can all share this crazy journey together :) that is a comfort...


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi DBH can u please add me, due date is 15th December until I get my date from my scan.

Got another blood test tonight to see if they are doubling. FX

Also an early scan booked for Tuesday, I'm very relaxed at the moment and just taking it all in my stride :)


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I'm a photographer, just on the side. I teach elementary school full time. I can't wait to have babies to take pictures of :thumbup: I'm unsure now about when to tell my family... we were going to this Saturday. I see then every week and would have a hard time keeping it from them. Also my dad works out of state and isn't home often, he will be in town this weekend, which is why we were going to do it now. I would want their support if something were to happen, but at the same time I hate to celebrate and get EVERYBODY'S hopes up... still undecided...and running out of time to make up my mind, if I don't do it Saturday I'd have to wait till the middle of May and I don't think I can/want to do that....ugh...

That's the reason we told early. Even if the worst happened, we would have told them anyway, and for us it would have been nicer to have that support around us at the time, instead of afterwards when we told them months later. We will definitely tell early; I just don't know how early. My parents live in the UK and I'm living abroad (where OH grew up). His family are here, but mine aren't. My dad is visiting in 2 weeks and it's nicer to tell the news in person (opposed to Skype), which is our only other option. I'm pretty certain we'll tell him when he's here, but as for everyone else, we're undecided. 



Starry Night said:


> Pregnancy can be gross. You secrete all sorts of oozie things and gasses. LOL Most of my friends are big on thrift stores and are very vocal about buying brand new being a "waste" so keep pushing me into buying thrift stuff but the thought of buying maternity wear--especially pants--secondhand just seems so gross to me.

LOL wait until you start considering buying used _baby_ clothes. I never liked the idea of it, and of course everyone likes to buy new, but we've been given loads of old clothes from our friends who have kids, and many of them are in fantastic condition; babies grow so fast they'll wear some outfits only a couple of times.


----------



## DHBH0930

nicky84 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please can I be added my expected due date is 15th Dec :happydance:

Hi Nicky! You have been added :hi:



BabyHopeG said:


> Hi DBH can u please add me, due date is 15th December until I get my date from my scan.
> 
> Got another blood test tonight to see if they are doubling. FX
> 
> Also an early scan booked for Tuesday, I'm very relaxed at the moment and just taking it all in my stride :)

Hi BabyHopeG, I have added you. That's awesome hope your results are great! Keep us posted! I wish I was relaxed :dohh:



Lara310809 said:


> That's the reason we told early. Even if the worst happened, we would have told them anyway, and for us it would have been nicer to have that support around us at the time, instead of afterwards when we told them months later. We will definitely tell early; I just don't know how early. My parents live in the UK and I'm living abroad (where OH grew up). His family are here, but mine aren't. My dad is visiting in 2 weeks and it's nicer to tell the news in person (opposed to Skype), which is our only other option. I'm pretty certain we'll tell him when he's here, but as for everyone else, we're undecided.

I have decided that we are telling right away, this Saturday. I will want all their support, we will all be together and I keeping it a secret would be too hard :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

So since I haven't had any blood test or scan and don't yet have true pregnancy symptoms I've been using pregnancy tests to help ease my mind by seeing them get darker... So far every couple days the line has gotten darker :happydance: I will take that as a good sign. I know something could still happen even though my hcg is increasing, but I figure there is a good chance everything is going as it should.

Here are my tests from today and 2 days ago. The top one was on Tuesday and bottom today (Thursday) I want you ladies to give me your opinion. Both tests seem like the lines are very close, but me and DH think the one from 2 days ago, the control is slightly darker then test. Then the one today (bottom) it looks like the test is slightly darker then the control, meaning my hcg is definitely increasing :happydance:

Do you guys see the same thing???
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8254 (Medium).jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 14









IMG_8255 (Medium).jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## bbygurl719

Hi all I'm not due in December but I had my dd2 December 22nd,2012 and just wanted to pop in and say congratulations and sticky baby dust to u all.


----------



## Starry Night

DHB - yeah, I'd say the test line is darker than the control line. I had that happen with a test I took 2 days ago. It's a good feeling, isn't it?


----------



## kyronsmom

im now 6weeks PG n still havent got any signs of being pregnant at all are any off u ladies got signs.....this is mi 3rd pregnancy with the first i had MS all day every day till he was born , with the second i had MS in morn for the first 12 weeks then bad cravings but this one absolutly nothing how wierd cant wait to go for scan and see if all is ok


----------



## kdw1979

I'm confused by my dates now.

My dates by LMP is 5 weeks today.

I had a weird ovulation, I had 5 days of OPKs, and I always thought you should go by the first +opk, but FF has put me a dotted line on my last day of OPKs (I didn't actually temp, just kept track of whats going on) which means I would have tested at 8,9 and 10 dpo, which would explain the feint but defo positive HPTs. 
Which date would you use?
I was also looking forward to doing a digi tommorow, but I'm worried it won't pick it up yet, if I'm actually only 4+1 instead of 5 weeks.
I suppose a digi would give me some better idea of my dates though??


----------



## Lara310809

a digital is just an indicator; it goes by the amount of HCG in your urine at any given time. But as Galvanbaby said recently, the normal HCG levels for around 5w is from 10 to 600 or something like that; the levels overlap too much to be able to tell really. And some people's levels rise faster than others, so who knows? 

I was always told to BD as long as you're getting a positive OPK. A positive OPK is simply a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone), so if you had 5 days of positives, you had a really long surge. The surge then causes the release of the egg, so technically you can ovulate anytime from the first positive OPK, until 48 hours after the last one. 

Because you weren't temping it's hard to know, but I'd assume you were more like 4+1 simply because the surge usually comes BEFORE ovulation, and shouldn't continue after it. Do you know what I mean? I don't think you would have carried on getting positives for 4 days after you ovulated, so I think you would have ovulated towards the end of your positives.


----------



## DHBH0930

Starry Night said:


> DHB - yeah, I'd say the test line is darker than the control line. I had that happen with a test I took 2 days ago. It's a good feeling, isn't it?

It is a great feeling! Like I said it may be silly but it gives me some reassurance :thumbup:



kyronsmom said:


> im now 6weeks PG n still havent got any signs of being pregnant at all are any off u ladies got signs.....this is mi 3rd pregnancy with the first i had MS all day every day till he was born , with the second i had MS in morn for the first 12 weeks then bad cravings but this one absolutly nothing how wierd cant wait to go for scan and see if all is ok

I'm the same way so far. No real symptoms, maybe some bloating, gas, decreased appetite, etc. but nothing severe that makes me feel pregnant. Since I've had bloating and gas plenty of time in my life while not pregnant. As long as everything is going fine in there, I guess we are lucky so far :shrug:



kdw1979 said:


> I'm confused by my dates now.
> 
> My dates by LMP is 5 weeks today.
> 
> I had a weird ovulation, I had 5 days of OPKs, and I always thought you should go by the first +opk, but FF has put me a dotted line on my last day of OPKs (I didn't actually temp, just kept track of whats going on) which means I would have tested at 8,9 and 10 dpo, which would explain the feint but defo positive HPTs.
> Which date would you use?
> I was also looking forward to doing a digi tommorow, but I'm worried it won't pick it up yet, if I'm actually only 4+1 instead of 5 weeks.
> I suppose a digi would give me some better idea of my dates though??

I'd say just stick with the LMP for now. Once you have had a scan we can always update it. I had my first + on a digi at 3w+5 so you could very well get a + on a digi by now :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> So since I haven't had any blood test or scan and don't yet have true pregnancy symptoms I've been using pregnancy tests to help ease my mind by seeing them get darker... So far every couple days the line has gotten darker :happydance: I will take that as a good sign. I know something could still happen even though my hcg is increasing, but I figure there is a good chance everything is going as it should.
> 
> Here are my tests from today and 2 days ago. The top one was on Tuesday and bottom today (Thursday) I want you ladies to give me your opinion. Both tests seem like the lines are very close, but me and DH think the one from 2 days ago, the control is slightly darker then test. Then the one today (bottom) it looks like the test is slightly darker then the control, meaning my hcg is definitely increasing :happydance:
> 
> Do you guys see the same thing???

I think you're right; the test line from the most recent is darker than the control :) 

I have been using leftover ICs since I got my BFP, but this morning I used a FRER (photo attached below) and got a test line WAY darker than the control line - did NOT expect that!
 



Attached Files:







DSCF5149.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> So since I haven't had any blood test or scan and don't yet have true pregnancy symptoms I've been using pregnancy tests to help ease my mind by seeing them get darker... So far every couple days the line has gotten darker :happydance: I will take that as a good sign. I know something could still happen even though my hcg is increasing, but I figure there is a good chance everything is going as it should.
> 
> Here are my tests from today and 2 days ago. The top one was on Tuesday and bottom today (Thursday) I want you ladies to give me your opinion. Both tests seem like the lines are very close, but me and DH think the one from 2 days ago, the control is slightly darker then test. Then the one today (bottom) it looks like the test is slightly darker then the control, meaning my hcg is definitely increasing :happydance:
> 
> Do you guys see the same thing???
> 
> I think you're right; the test line from the most recent is darker than the control :)
> 
> I have been using leftover ICs since I got my BFP, but this morning I used a FRER (photo attached below) and got a test line WAY darker than the control line - did NOT expect that!Click to expand...

Wow that's awesome! I hope to see mine that dark soon :flower:


----------



## Kaites

Hi! I'm due December 10th too


----------



## GalvanBaby

LAdies, I am cramping horribly this morning. They start in my stomach and go down my thighs. They feel like really bad AF cramps. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry:


----------



## DHBH0930

GalvanBaby said:


> LAdies, I am cramping horribly this morning. They start in my stomach and go down my thighs. They feel like really bad AF cramps. I have a bad feeling about this. :cry:

I'm sorry to hear that :cry: You have an u/s tomorrow right? I hope everything turns out ok! I know I have had some cramping on and off for days now, I don't usually get _horrible _cramps for af, these don't feel the _same _necessarily but they are near the same intensity. I'm not doubled over or having to take anything for the pain, but they are definitely noticeable. I'm thinking its just my uterus expanding and growing causing them. Could it be really bad gas pains? I think some of what I have had is due to that. I can tell my digestive system is not running the way it usually does, it feels a lot slower.

GL tomorrow at your u/s, keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Well, the cramps have disappeared. That is crazy, but I have hope again. I will hold on to this little grain of hope. It might be intestinal pains, my digestive system is a little slow too. LOL the fun of pregnancy! I love it though. I will take anythign and everythign this baby throws at me and not complain. 

My SIL who found out she was pregnant about a month ago. Who made it clear she did not want this baby by complaining about being pregnant and not wanting it, found out she is having twins!! She is so mad, I just wanted to knock the shit out of her last night. I would kill to not have to worry as much about my pregnancy and to know that not only one, but both of my babies are doing great.


----------



## Lara310809

Seriously? I hate people like that; be grateful at least. Those babies didn't choose to be conceived, and perhaps she should have been a bit more careful if she was so against having a baby :growlmad: 

As for you; I'm sorry you're having such a rough time at the moment. I've never cramped like that in pregnancy, but it would scare me too. Even the subtle cramps make me second guess things. I really hope your scan shows growth tomorrow. Good luck; we're all thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Lara! I love your new avatar. Your kids are so cute!!

When she found out she was pregnant, she was liek how did this happen. I told her duh you had unprotective sex! She kind of didn't like my response. I think she was looking for sympathy, but how can I sympathize when she has what I have tried for over a year to get and she doesn't want it.


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks GalvanBaby :) 

I agree with you. If she'd been taking precautions I'd think differently, but to say those things and act that way when she (it seems) didn't actively try to prevent a pregnancy... does she know you have been trying for over a year?


----------



## DHBH0930

That's so frustrating :growlmad: I will also take whatever I can get, boy, girl, twins, triplets, doesn't matter to me! Sure I may have a preference, but the second I find out either way I will be ecstatic. Does she know you have been trying for a while? Why of all people would she complain anywhere near you about being pregnant/having twins? That seems very inconsiderate :growlmad: 

I agree, even the small cramps I get worry me, its so hard not to be worrying about every little thing :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

When we first started TTC#3 I was desperate for a boy; we have two girls already, and we've always wanted to be parents to both genders. But as each cycle passed I lost that urge, and then I just wanted to be pregnant; with any gender; I didn't care. I _still_ don't care; I actually love the thought of having a third girl. I could never sound so ungrateful though; you never know who's having trouble conceiving :(


----------



## GalvanBaby

Lara310809 said:


> I agree with you. If she'd been taking precautions I'd think differently, but to say those things and act that way when she (it seems) didn't actively try to prevent a pregnancy... does she know you have been trying for over a year?

Yes, she does know. I had a tubal reversal last year. They all know. OH is the kind of person who as soon as we had a BFP test, he was telling mama and she told everybody. Well, we have had 2 CPs so she knows all about our problems and all the meds I ahve been taking to get pregnant. I told OH if we lose this baby, I will be staying away from his mom's for a while because I won't be able to see her and her negativity about her wonderful blessing without going off. I pray this baby sticks and we have our little TR miracle in December. Cheri22 said we are having a girl.

We can't agree on girl names, but have for a boy. Oh's name is Miguel. So, we decided on Miguel Zayden. We want him to have a middle name and OH doesn't. Now, we need a girl's name we both like. I like exotic names, hence Zayden and he likes regular names. I think we will do a regular name and an exotic name. Ahh eventually she will have her name. LOL


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> When we first started TTC#3 I was desperate for a boy; we have two girls already, and we've always wanted to be parents to both genders. But as each cycle passed I lost that urge, and then I just wanted to be pregnant; with any gender; I didn't care. I _still_ don't care; I actually love the thought of having a third girl. I could never sound so ungrateful though; you never know who's having trouble conceiving :(

My parents had 3 girls, I'm the middle one. We are all super close, we usually hang out twice a week! They are my best friends and always have been :flower: One thing nice about having all the same gender is I think GENERALLY they get along better/ have more in common, especially when older. Not to say that different gender siblings can't be as close or that ALL same gender siblings get along, but in my experience and my families/friends cases it has been the same gender siblings that get along best.


----------



## GalvanBaby

I have a girl, 11 and boy, almost 10. I wouldn't change them for the world, but they fight 24/7 like cats and dogs. But let someone bother one of them and the other one is on! lOL


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> When we first started TTC#3 I was desperate for a boy; we have two girls already, and we've always wanted to be parents to both genders. But as each cycle passed I lost that urge, and then I just wanted to be pregnant; with any gender; I didn't care. I _still_ don't care; I actually love the thought of having a third girl. I could never sound so ungrateful though; you never know who's having trouble conceiving :(
> 
> My parents had 3 girls, I'm the middle one. We are all super close, we usually hang out twice a week! They are my best friends and always have been :flower: One thing nice about having all the same gender is I think GENERALLY they get along better/ have more in common, especially when older. Not to say that different gender siblings can't be as close or that ALL same gender siblings get along, but in my experience and my families/friends cases it has been the same gender siblings that get along best.Click to expand...

Tha's what I'm hoping. My daughters are 20 months apart (the new baby will be a 23m gap, so pretty much the same), and they get along so well already; they play together and they laugh together, and they miss one another when they're apart. Here we have to live in tiny flats/apartments, so our kids will always be in close proximity to one another. I like to think the third baby will be as close as my girls. I had a brother 2yrs older, and a brother 11yrs younger. I would have liked a sister :lol:


----------



## Starry Night

DH and I are really hoping for a girl. I just really want one of each gender though I wouldn't mind all boys. I have always thought I'd rather have all boys than all girls. But I still would like to have a daughter. Then I won't have to be the dreaded MiL all the time as the MiL/DiL relationship seems the most testy. LOL

With my history I overall just want a healthy baby. I plan on finding out the gender at the 20 week scan if I can so that gives me plenty of time to get excited for another boy if that is what I'm having.


----------



## DHBH0930

Starry Night said:


> DH and I are really hoping for a girl. I just really want one of each gender though I wouldn't mind all boys. I have always thought I'd rather have all boys than all girls. But I still would like to have a daughter. Then I won't have to be the dreaded MiL all the time as the MiL/DiL relationship seems the most testy. LOL
> 
> With my history I overall just want a healthy baby. I plan on finding out the gender at the 20 week scan if I can so that gives me plenty of time to get excited for another boy if that is what I'm having.

For the experience of being a parent, I would love one of each, but for the kids relationship to each other I'd prefer both of the same gender. But I get what I get and I won't throw a fit! :haha: 

I am also finding out the sex as soon as I possibly can! haha I have NO patience at all, there is no way I could keep it a surprise.

What about the rest of you? Finding out the gender beforehand or waiting for a surprise???


----------



## Lara310809

We're finding out at the 20 week scan, and will have a 4D scan in the third trimester, so will ask them to confirm it then too. 

With our first we didn't find out, and with our second we did. I don't mind not knowing this time, but my husband says he wants to know this time. I think he wants to get used to it being a girl, if it is. He has his heart set on a boy. TBH if he needs time, then that's fine. As long as when the baby is born, we're both happy, then that's all that matters.


----------



## BabyHopeG

Evening... Just wanted to share my blood level results with you all

Tuesday -16dpo hcg 693 & progesterone 104 
Thursday - 18dpo hcg 1751

I'm in shock wasn't expecting them to be so high! Also my progesterone seems to be very high... Anyone have any thoughts??


----------



## DHBH0930

BabyHopeG said:


> Evening... Just wanted to share my blood level results with you all
> 
> Tuesday -16dpo hcg 693 & progesterone 104
> Thursday - 18dpo hcg 1751
> 
> I'm in shock wasn't expecting them to be so high! Also my progesterone seems to be very high... Anyone have any thoughts??

That's awesome to hear! I would love to know my HCG is like... 2 & 1/2 more weeks till I get blood work done :growlmad: 

I have never had my blood work done so couldn't tell ya about the progesterone.


----------



## Lara310809

I don't know anything about progesterone levels, but your HCG sounds good


----------



## DrGomps

can I join you ladies??? I just got my :bfp: today!! I am due christmas day!!! And my LMP was st paddy's day! Hoping that means that this bean is lucky and sticks!!


----------



## sobroody

Hi all :)
I am due on the 5th December, ish! Pretty sure I conceived between the 13th and 15th of March so that's what I've estimated! 
I am extremely paranoid about this pregnancy so time just can't go quick enough!! Nice that we're all due around the same time and we can help each other with all the worries we have!!! X


----------



## sobroody

DrGomps said:


> can I join you ladies??? I just got my :bfp: today!! I am due christmas day!!! And my LMP was st paddy's day! Hoping that means that this bean is lucky and sticks!!

Congratulations!! That's got to be lucky!!! :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> can I join you ladies??? I just got my :bfp: today!! I am due christmas day!!! And my LMP was st paddy's day! Hoping that means that this bean is lucky and sticks!!

Congrats! You have been added :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

thanks ladies!! When is everyones first appt/scan???


----------



## DHBH0930

sobroody said:


> Hi all :)
> I am due on the 5th December, ish! Pretty sure I conceived between the 13th and 15th of March so that's what I've estimated!
> I am extremely paranoid about this pregnancy so time just can't go quick enough!! Nice that we're all due around the same time and we can help each other with all the worries we have!!! X

Welcome and congrats! I am extremely paranoid too! :wacko: When is your first appointment?


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> thanks ladies!! When is everyones first appt/scan???

Had a "check up" on Tuesday, it wasn't very informative. My first real appointment for blood work and a scan is April 30th.... I'm counting down the days!


----------



## Starry Night

I'm seeing the doctor on Monday and am planning on begging for a scan or at least some blood work. All the babies I lost had poor viability at this point already so I just want to get some idea where this pregnancy is headed.


----------



## DHBH0930

Telling my family today! It's super early and I will make sure they realize that. Don't need my mom running out and buying things! Lol I was hanging out with my sisters yesterday and it was so hard not to talk about it with them. 

Still not much symptom wise. Still have light cramping on and off, can't tell if its my uterus or my intestines causing it. I've been gassy, and not regular :blush: and my appetite has bee weird, i get really hungry but then when i go to eat i cant eat much and i feel super full for a long time after....but that's all no MS or sore boobs, etc..... Still don't "feel" pregnant

What about the rest of you, what are your symptoms like?


----------



## SugarBeth

Please add me for December 12!

I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. This is our rainbow baby after our loss in January, so we're looking for some great news!

So far symptoms are just being exhausted and hungry. I'm beginning to get sick when my stomach is empty now. Nothing extreme yet, but they're slowly growing on me. 

We told the rest of our family and friends yesterday, so now everyone officially knows. Glad to not have to try and keep things a secret, I love talking about pregnancy and babies!


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> Please add me for December 12!
> 
> I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. This is our rainbow baby after our loss in January, so we're looking for some great news!
> 
> So far symptoms are just being exhausted and hungry. I'm beginning to get sick when my stomach is empty now. Nothing extreme yet, but they're slowly growing on me.
> 
> We told the rest of our family and friends yesterday, so now everyone officially knows. Glad to not have to try and keep things a secret, I love talking about pregnancy and babies!

How exciting! Congrats! I feel the same way, I totally understand other people wanting to wait to tell anyone, I just can't. I thought I was going to burst yesterday when we were hanging out, but I want to tell them all at the same time tonight. I can't wait! I literally have butterflies in my stomach, I'm sure my dad is going to tear up, he did when we announced our engagement a couple years ago, and my mom is going to be ecstatic! She can't wait to be a grandma for the first time! 

I'm glad I'm not the only one not feeling tons of symptoms already. I know it is still very early, I've heard women not really feel anything till 6 or 7 weeks in. I'm still temping and it's still slowly rising and my pg tests still keep getting darker and darker, so that makes me feel good :thumbup:

GL on Thursday for your u/s! :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Please add me for December 12!
> 
> I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. This is our rainbow baby after our loss in January, so we're looking for some great news!
> 
> So far symptoms are just being exhausted and hungry. I'm beginning to get sick when my stomach is empty now. Nothing extreme yet, but they're slowly growing on me.
> 
> We told the rest of our family and friends yesterday, so now everyone officially knows. Glad to not have to try and keep things a secret, I love talking about pregnancy and babies!
> 
> How exciting! Congrats! I feel the same way, I totally understand other people wanting to wait to tell anyone, I just can't. I thought I was going to burst yesterday when we were hanging out, but I want to tell them all at the same time tonight. I can't wait! I literally have butterflies in my stomach, I'm sure my dad is going to tear up, he did when we announced our engagement a couple years ago, and my mom is going to be ecstatic! She can't wait to be a grandma for the first time!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one not feeling tons of symptoms already. I know it is still very early, I've heard women not really feel anything till 6 or 7 weeks in. I'm still temping and it's still slowly rising and my pg tests still keep getting darker and darker, so that makes me feel good :thumbup:
> 
> GL on Thursday for your u/s! :flower:Click to expand...

I always get morning sickness early. With my first daughter, I found out I was pregnant because I had to run out of the grocery store after seeing raw meat. I sent DH back in for a pregnancy test and boom, I was 4 weeks pregnant exactly. 

That sounds like fun, I hope you get some great pregnancy reactions! Now that I'm on my third pregnancy, it seems less exciting to most. Which stinks, because I'm just bursting with excitement!


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Please add me for December 12!
> 
> I have my first ultrasound on Thursday. This is our rainbow baby after our loss in January, so we're looking for some great news!
> 
> So far symptoms are just being exhausted and hungry. I'm beginning to get sick when my stomach is empty now. Nothing extreme yet, but they're slowly growing on me.
> 
> We told the rest of our family and friends yesterday, so now everyone officially knows. Glad to not have to try and keep things a secret, I love talking about pregnancy and babies!
> 
> How exciting! Congrats! I feel the same way, I totally understand other people wanting to wait to tell anyone, I just can't. I thought I was going to burst yesterday when we were hanging out, but I want to tell them all at the same time tonight. I can't wait! I literally have butterflies in my stomach, I'm sure my dad is going to tear up, he did when we announced our engagement a couple years ago, and my mom is going to be ecstatic! She can't wait to be a grandma for the first time!
> 
> I'm glad I'm not the only one not feeling tons of symptoms already. I know it is still very early, I've heard women not really feel anything till 6 or 7 weeks in. I'm still temping and it's still slowly rising and my pg tests still keep getting darker and darker, so that makes me feel good :thumbup:
> 
> GL on Thursday for your u/s! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I always get morning sickness early. With my first daughter, I found out I was pregnant because I had to run out of the grocery store after seeing raw meat. I sent DH back in for a pregnancy test and boom, I was 4 weeks pregnant exactly.
> 
> That sounds like fun, I hope you get some great pregnancy reactions! Now that I'm on my third pregnancy, it seems less exciting to most. Which stinks, because I'm just bursting with excitement!Click to expand...

Aww..im sure #1 usually gets the biggest reaction, especially #1 in the family, on both sides, between me and my husband we have 3 sisters and we are the first to get pregnant. I'm sure my family was most excited for my older sister too... Us later babies get shafted lol


----------



## GalvanBaby

It is an ectopic, on my ovary. I am waiting on betas to see if it will be surgery or methtrexate to remove it.


----------



## nicky84

GalvanBaby said:


> It is an ectopic, on my ovary. I am waiting on betas to see if it will be surgery or methtrexate to remove it.

So sorry Galvan, I know exactly what you must be going through big :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

Oh no Galvan! So sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## sobroody

GalvanBaby said:


> It is an ectopic, on my ovary. I am waiting on betas to see if it will be surgery or methtrexate to remove it.

So sorry to hear that. Sending big :hugs: We live in such a cruel world :(


----------



## DrGomps

regarding telling family...its exciting!! But the reaction def wasn't the same this time as it was the first time...my DD was the first grandbaby (and still is the only) on both sides...my mom said...well thats going to make your life more complicated. Mainly because I have a year left on my PhD and I have alot of work to do and of course a toddler to look after. But on the positive we have a great live in nanny (my SIL) so lots of help! 

regarding symptoms I firmly believe they happen right after implantation...cramps...fatigue, for me lots of dizziness and crazy headaches....I started getting constipation with DD around 4 weeks and MS at 5 weeks.


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so sorry GalvanBaby :cry: I hope you'll be okay :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

We told OH's parents today. We found a "Born in 2013" sleepsuit in Next, so we took it in the plastic bag and said "look what we found in town today", and just handed MIL the bag as if it was nothing. She looked at it for a few moments before looking back at us and asking if it was for OH's cousin (who had a baby a couple of weeks ago). We said no, and she took another few moments before she realised it was for us. 

This is our third, and as far as everyone was concerned, we weren't going to have more than two. My MIL was over the moon, and got straight on the phone to her mum to tell her too. FIL just said "OMG" in a really non-excited way. He's OH's stepdad; we treat him like their biological grandfather, but we don't think he feels the same way. I think today confirmed that for us. But whatever; my MIL is the one that matters, and she's beyond excited. 

Telling my dad when he flies in at the end of the month, and telling my mum via Skype the following week


----------



## DHBH0930

GalvanBaby said:


> It is an ectopic, on my ovary. I am waiting on betas to see if it will be surgery or methtrexate to remove it.

So very sorry to hear that :cry: sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! My due date is dec 15! My first appt and ultrasound is Thursday :happydance:

This is number 2 for us. We started ttc last July. I had a chemical in August and in march I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. Three weeks after starting thyroid meds I got my bfp! 

Congrats to everyone!


----------



## brit3435

Oh no galvan I am so sorry:cry: I can't imagine what you must be going through right now.


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! My due date is dec 15! My first appt and ultrasound is Thursday :happydance:
> 
> This is number 2 for us. We started ttc last July. I had a chemical in August and in march I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. Three weeks after starting thyroid meds I got my bfp!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Can't wait to see how your ultrasound goes on Thursday and what you can see, as I'm going in the day after you.....


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> regarding telling family...its exciting!! But the reaction def wasn't the same this time as it was the first time...my DD was the first grandbaby (and still is the only) on both sides...my mom said...well thats going to make your life more complicated. Mainly because I have a year left on my PhD and I have alot of work to do and of course a toddler to look after. But on the positive we have a great live in nanny (my SIL) so lots of help!
> 
> regarding symptoms I firmly believe they happen right after implantation...cramps...fatigue, for me lots of dizziness and crazy headaches....I started getting constipation with DD around 4 weeks and MS at 5 weeks.

I guess it just varies woman to woman, I'm sure the symptoms I have are all pregnancy related, but because I have experienced them in my life without being pregnant, they don't make me feel pregnant, if that makes any sense. I want the sore boobs, heightened smells, and (I'm going to regret saying this) morning sickness. :dohh:



Lara310809 said:


> We told OH's parents today. We found a "Born in 2013" sleepsuit in Next, so we took it in the plastic bag and said "look what we found in town today", and just handed MIL the bag as if it was nothing. She looked at it for a few moments before looking back at us and asking if it was for OH's cousin (who had a baby a couple of weeks ago). We said no, and she took another few moments before she realised it was for us.
> 
> This is our third, and as far as everyone was concerned, we weren't going to have more than two. My MIL was over the moon, and got straight on the phone to her mum to tell her too. FIL just said "OMG" in a really non-excited way. He's OH's stepdad; we treat him like their biological grandfather, but we don't think he feels the same way. I think today confirmed that for us. But whatever; my MIL is the one that matters, and she's beyond excited.
> 
> Telling my dad when he flies in at the end of the month, and telling my mum via Skype the following week

How cute, I was debating getting something like a Onsie that says "I love my grandma" or "worlds best aunt" etc. but I didn't want to just reveal it to one person with a gift, and if I gave something to everyone they would know something is up since we have told them about TTC. So I had to find something that would announce it to all of them at the same time. So I will use their Apple TV and show them some pics off my ipad. I'm a photographer so they shouldn't think it's weird that I want to do that. But hen I'm going to start showing pics of the Onsie and booties I bought ending with a pic that clearly states it since ,y dad may not get it :haha: here is one of them :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DHBH0930

One other
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! My due date is dec 15! My first appt and ultrasound is Thursday :happydance:
> 
> This is number 2 for us. We started ttc last July. I had a chemical in August and in march I was diagnosed with hypothyroidism. Three weeks after starting thyroid meds I got my bfp!
> 
> Congrats to everyone!

Welcome, thats awesome! I have added you :flower: looking forward to hearing about your first u/s! :happydance:


----------



## nicky84

Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....


----------



## sobroody

nicky84 said:


> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....

Yea I've had quite a lot, almost as if my period is abut to start, but after lots of googling etc I've found it's normal at this stage :) I panic at the slightest thing lol


----------



## DHBH0930

sobroody said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....
> 
> Yea I've had quite a lot, almost as if my period is abut to start, but after lots of googling etc I've found it's normal at this stage :) I panic at the slightest thing lolClick to expand...

Yes! Me too! Definetly feel similar to AF cramps, which for me are usually pretty mild anyways. My doctor told me not to worry unless you are doubled over in pain or it is very one sided. It is our uterus expanding for out LO's :thumbup: I agree it's hard not to panic :wacko:


----------



## nicky84

sobroody said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....
> 
> Yea I've had quite a lot, almost as if my period is abut to start, but after lots of googling etc I've found it's normal at this stage :) I panic at the slightest thing lolClick to expand...

I've only started having them today, every now and then, don't like it as it makes me worry :(


----------



## sobroody

nicky84 said:


> sobroody said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....
> 
> Yea I've had quite a lot, almost as if my period is abut to start, but after lots of googling etc I've found it's normal at this stage :) I panic at the slightest thing lolClick to expand...
> 
> I've only started having them today, every now and then, don't like it as it makes me worry :(Click to expand...

Yes me too! And sometimes if I stand up too quickly I get sharp pains but I remember having that with my son


----------



## Dynamicmae

Galvan!! I'm soooooooo sorry! What did they see on your previous scan? Pls add me: due 12 december


----------



## brit3435

nicky84 said:


> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....

I have had cramping of some sort pretty much everyday. I also get sharp pain when standing too quickly but I had that when I was preg with my daughter so I know that's normal. I've also been having ovary pain which would make me worry except its on both sides and I'm very sensitive there. Ie ovulation is more painful for me than af cramps. Anyone else with ovary pain on both sides?


----------



## SugarBeth

GalvanBaby said:


> It is an ectopic, on my ovary. I am waiting on betas to see if it will be surgery or methtrexate to remove it.

I'm so, so sorry GB. I've been really rooting for you, so sad to hear this! :hugs:


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone experienced any cramping? I've had some today.....
> 
> I have had cramping of some sort pretty much everyday. I also get sharp pain when standing too quickly but I had that when I was preg with my daughter so I know that's normal. I've also been having ovary pain which would make me worry except its on both sides and I'm very sensitive there. Ie ovulation is more painful for me than af cramps. Anyone else with ovary pain on both sides?Click to expand...

No not had any pain in that area, just very low down pain in my uterus I think, quite sharp pain, worried me a bit but has gone again now, it came on after I had been sitting down for some time (finishing my masters dissertation- yawn!) and stood up and started walking around....


----------



## SugarBeth

Re: cramping - I always have a lot of cramping in first tri. Totally normal, it's a sign of things moving around, your uterus changing, and your round ligaments stretching. It's a good sign, not a bad sign!


----------



## nicky84

SugarBeth said:


> Re: cramping - I always have a lot of cramping in first tri. Totally normal, it's a sign of things moving around, your uterus changing, and your round ligaments stretching. It's a good sign, not a bad sign!

Thanks Beth, it was so good to read that!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

nicky84 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Re: cramping - I always have a lot of cramping in first tri. Totally normal, it's a sign of things moving around, your uterus changing, and your round ligaments stretching. It's a good sign, not a bad sign!
> 
> Thanks Beth, it was so good to read that!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I agree! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing it. Mine come and go throughout the day and have for days now.


----------



## nicky84

DHBH0930 said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Re: cramping - I always have a lot of cramping in first tri. Totally normal, it's a sign of things moving around, your uterus changing, and your round ligaments stretching. It's a good sign, not a bad sign!
> 
> Thanks Beth, it was so good to read that!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing it. Mine come and go throughout the day and have for days now.Click to expand...


It must be normal then as you are only a few days behind me, so it must be normal for the end of the 4th week....... :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

nicky84 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Re: cramping - I always have a lot of cramping in first tri. Totally normal, it's a sign of things moving around, your uterus changing, and your round ligaments stretching. It's a good sign, not a bad sign!
> 
> Thanks Beth, it was so good to read that!!!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I agree! I'm glad to hear I'm not the only one experiencing it. Mine come and go throughout the day and have for days now.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It must be normal then as you are only a few days behind me, so it must be normal for the end of the 4th week....... :happydance:Click to expand...

Here is one of many articles I found reasurring us its normal in the 1st trimester 

https://www.modernmom.com/article/pregnancy-first-trimester-cramping


----------



## Lara310809

We told our eldest daughter (who's about to turn three) about the baby today. We asked her if she wanted another brother or sister; she said yes. We then explained that there is a baby in my belly, and that it is very small at the moment, but that it will need to grow lots before it comes out. 

She seemed excited about this, though in all honesty I don't think she gets it really. But hey, we have 8 months to get her to understand :D

Anyway, I asked whether she thought the baby was a boy or a girl; she looked thoughtful and eventually said a girl. But then changed her mind to say a boy. Then she said "actually; a boy _and_ a girl" - so according to her it's twins... or a hermaphrodite :haha: 

Hoping it's just the one baby; the thought of four kids scares me!


----------



## GalvanBaby

I just got my betas. They have dropped to 20 so that means it was not an ectopic ad the thing on my ovary is just a cyst. Thank God! I am sad because my baby didn't form, but we now know we can try again as soon as my cyst disappears. I hope to see you all here in 1st tri very soon. Before you all leave 1st tri! :winkwink:


----------



## brit3435

Galvan I am so sorry to hear that the pregnancy isn't viable but I'm glad to hear its not an ectopic! Did the dr say you can start trying again as soon as you ovulate or do you have to wait for one cycle? What kind of cyst is it?

I hope to see you preggers again very soon! :hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

Galvan - I'm so sorry to hear you lost your little baby. I'm glad it was ectopic though and you can get back to TTC as soon as you're ready.

There are so many creative people here! I am so boring when it comes to sharing the news. I just simply phone my parents up and tell them. DH is even more boring when he calls his parents. That conversation usually lasts 30 seconds. LOL Telling DH's parents always makes me nervous because they are rather pessimistic in nature and feel it their duty to make sure we don't get too eager. I'm always like, "gee, thanks for telling me all the things that can go wrong. I have a pretty good handle on that already." This time around I've banned all negative talk. Not because I'm naive, but because it's so hard to stay positive as it is.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Positivity is the hardest part Starry. I have tried to stay positive through this and would not let anybody tell me negative things. Yeah, I lost my baby, but at least I got to enjoy her while she was here. That helps it to be a little bearable. To know I refused to let anybody say anything negative about her. I say she because Cheri22 said she was a girl so I will think of her as a girl. I am not sure if she would have been right, but in my heart I feel that she was a girl.


----------



## Starry Night

I have given my lost babies gender identities as well as named them. In my heart I have two girls and one little boy up in heaven. I love to think about them.


----------



## GalvanBaby

Thanks Starry. I just felt like this is my child. I may never get to hold her nor see her beautiful face, but I can give her an identity. We didn't have a girl name picked out, but we are going to give her one.


----------



## Lara310809

I would have done the same GalvanBaby; I automatically think of a loss as a person, even though you never got to meet. The baby is still your child. I hope you can conceive again soon.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> We told our eldest daughter (who's about to turn three) about the baby today. We asked her if she wanted another brother or sister; she said yes. We then explained that there is a baby in my belly, and that it is very small at the moment, but that it will need to grow lots before it comes out.
> 
> She seemed excited about this, though in all honesty I don't think she gets it really. But hey, we have 8 months to get her to understand :D
> 
> Anyway, I asked whether she thought the baby was a boy or a girl; she looked thoughtful and eventually said a girl. But then changed her mind to say a boy. Then she said "actually; a boy _and_ a girl" - so according to her it's twins... or a hermaphrodite :haha:
> 
> Hoping it's just the one baby; the thought of four kids scares me!

That is too funny! It went really well last night announcing it to my family. I was right that my dad teared up and my mom was giddy :flower: they had no idea it was coming with me showing the pictures. The first 2 pics didn't have writing, so they said they were thinking they were ones I did for a family, then the 3rd pic saying "our family is growing by 2 feet in December" I left on the screen we just looked at everyone, like "get it???" My mom and older sis were the first to get it and so then my mo asked "are you saying you guys are expecting???" Then everyone else got it :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Dhbh what a cute way to tell your family! I'm not very creative as far as that goes. My daughter was an unexpected surprise and I don't deal with surprises well so when I told my mom I started crying lol. This time my parents knew we were ttc but since it had been so long I think they were still surprised. Nothing creative though I just called up my mom and said mid way through our conversation "by the way I'm pregnant" she went completely silent and I was like " mom?" And she said "what?!" She was really excited both times :happydance: I need to figure out a creative way to tell my sisters though! We may tell them after my scan on thurs if everything goes well. 

How is everyone feeling? My boobs have gotten more sore the past 2 days.


----------



## Lara310809

I'm glad it went well telling your parents. 

I think my daughter understands more than I give her credit for. This morning I asked her what was in my belly, and she suddenly got all excited saying "my baby sister!" (she doesn't know what a brother is). Then started talking about how babies cry etc. 

We left the house to meet a friend and we saw our annoying neighbour (a gossip), and she was cooing over the girls, and said (to my eldest), " and where's your sister?" - she pointed to my youngest who was in the buggy, and then she said "I'm going to have ANOTHER sister!" :dohh: clearly I didn't think this through. Well, as long as it doesn't get onto Facebook before my parents find out, I'm happy. They're abroad (in the UK), so it's not like they hear or see things here


----------



## DHBH0930

Brit3435 & Lara310809 thanks! It was lots of fun :flower: 

I'm still not feeling much of anything...my digestive system is running slow, I have a decreased appetite, I get really hungry but then I can't eat much at all before I feel sickly full, for a long time after. I would have loved to have this appetite when not pregnant, great way to lose weight :haha: hoping to see some real symptoms this week... No ms, sore boobs, etc yet


----------



## Lara310809

I have a decreased appetite, and have done for a few days. I didn't have any breakfast, so I found some ham and cheese slices on the run this morning, then for lunch I scrounged a few of my daughters chips at McDonalds and had a cheeseburger. Just didn't fancy anything :shrug: I had dinner last night and felt horrible for hours after; not nauseous, but felt like you feel after Christmas lunch and you scoffed yourself silly. 

Other than that though, no symptoms whatsoever. Hopefully it stays this good :winkwink:


----------



## MsShona

Based on my LMP, my due date is 12/20/13. Praying for a sticky bean!


----------



## Dynamicmae

I've got AF type cramps tonight and feel a little worried :( How's everyone else feeling?


----------



## DrGomps

cramps happen on and off, prefectly normal. its your LO settling in...

ugh I am feeling so bloated already...its ridiculous...I unbuttoned my top button on my pants...maybe its the progesterone supplement I am on...I dunno..but its ridiculous...hope I can keep this a secret at work until 20 weeks...

and I am having lots of dizziness

and fatigue...:sleep: 

AF is due tomorrow...will feel better once I am officially late. :D


----------



## DebbieF

I'm due on Dec 1, according to my lmp :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

DrGomps said:


> cramps happen on and off, prefectly normal. its your LO settling in...
> 
> ugh I am feeling so bloated already...its ridiculous...I unbuttoned my top button on my pants...maybe its the progesterone supplement I am on...I dunno..but its ridiculous...hope I can keep this a secret at work until 20 weeks...
> 
> and I am having lots of dizziness
> 
> and fatigue...:sleep:
> 
> AF is due tomorrow...will feel better once I am officially late. :D

I'm also BLOATED!!! Also undid top button!!


----------



## SugarBeth

GalvanBaby said:


> Positivity is the hardest part Starry. I have tried to stay positive through this and would not let anybody tell me negative things. Yeah, I lost my baby, but at least I got to enjoy her while she was here. That helps it to be a little bearable. To know I refused to let anybody say anything negative about her. I say she because Cheri22 said she was a girl so I will think of her as a girl. I am not sure if she would have been right, but in my heart I feel that she was a girl.

I love to hear you say this! I think doing those things help so much in the grieving and healing process. When I lost my baby at 13 weeks, I chose to embrace that I had her for a full three months with me, and I was happy and enjoyed her every moment I had her. It wasn't long, but it was wonderful. I was thrilled to have had her at all. 

We never got to know for sure if she was a girl, but DH and I just knew she was. We gave her the girl name we had picked out even before conception, Elizabeth Rose, and gave her a little memorial garden full of roses and a beautiful angel statue. It helps so much! It's been three months and while I'm still sad that she's not here and how we should have been in third trimester by now, I'm at peace with it and can still feel her with me and guarding this little baby!



Dynamicmae said:


> I've got AF type cramps tonight and feel a little worried :( How's everyone else feeling?

Try not to worry too much, cramping isn't a bad sign. It's just everything getting ready to start stretching and growing.

AFM, I'm the opposite - I have a GIANT appetite! I already gained about 5 pounds and I'm bloating like crazy. I'm always hungry, I've been eating about 5 meals a day lately! My goodness! I think it's my body trying to hurry up and gain a bit of weight as I was a few pounds under, and trying to make up for my daughter still breastfeeding. It's doing a great job, I feel huge already!


----------



## brit3435

I'm the same I can't stop eating! Luckily I haven't put on any weight yet but I'm sure that will change very soon! 

I was very bloated for most of last week but for the past couple of days I've been back to normal.


----------



## Dynamicmae

I've also aleady picked up weight... Think it could be the progesterone tablets though? I do feel hungry a lot of the time but haven't been eating that much more... I'm trying to walk 5km's every second day to keep the activity up....
Thanks for the reassuance about the cramps!!
Have you ladies started writing preggie journals? I want to go buy a nice book tomorrow to start one in...


----------



## SugarBeth

Dynamicmae said:


> Have you ladies started writing preggie journals? I want to go buy a nice book tomorrow to start one in...

I have a blog for each child, and I started one for this baby already. After the ultrasound this week, I'm hoping to swing by the store and grab a pregnancy journal. I use the same one for each pregnancy because I can't find one I like as much!


----------



## Dynamicmae

This is our first... So excited to star at journal!


----------



## nicky84

Me too, I'm so hungry all the time!! Not good lol! Been feeling really emotional today too, :dohh:


----------



## DHBH0930

I've had pms type mood swings, I've been very easily annoyed and moody the past couple days :blush: 2 weeks from Tuesday till my first scan! I hope it flies by!!! I can't wait. Can't wait to see how everyone else's go too :flower:


----------



## DrGomps

SugarBeth said:


> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Positivity is the hardest part Starry. I have tried to stay positive through this and would not let anybody tell me negative things. Yeah, I lost my baby, but at least I got to enjoy her while she was here. That helps it to be a little bearable. To know I refused to let anybody say anything negative about her. I say she because Cheri22 said she was a girl so I will think of her as a girl. I am not sure if she would have been right, but in my heart I feel that she was a girl.
> 
> I love to hear you say this! I think doing those things help so much in the grieving and healing process. When I lost my baby at 13 weeks, I chose to embrace that I had her for a full three months with me, and I was happy and enjoyed her every moment I had her. It wasn't long, but it was wonderful. I was thrilled to have had her at all.
> 
> We never got to know for sure if she was a girl, but DH and I just knew she was. We gave her the girl name we had picked out even before conception, Elizabeth Rose, and gave her a little memorial garden full of roses and a beautiful angel statue. It helps so much! It's been three months and while I'm still sad that she's not here and how we should have been in third trimester by now, I'm at peace with it and can still feel her with me and guarding this little baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> I've got AF type cramps tonight and feel a little worried :( How's everyone else feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to worry too much, cramping isn't a bad sign. It's just everything getting ready to start stretching and growing.
> 
> AFM, I'm the opposite - I have a GIANT appetite! I already gained about 5 pounds and I'm bloating like crazy. I'm always hungry, I've been eating about 5 meals a day lately! My goodness! I think it's my body trying to hurry up and gain a bit of weight as I was a few pounds under, and trying to make up for my daughter still breastfeeding. It's doing a great job, I feel huge already!Click to expand...

sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:

I have been really hungry too! I am also nursing my daughter...she is 17 months....we need alot of nutrients to feed two babies. :D


----------



## Laelani

Got my :bfp: today and getting my midwife appointment set up for this week. So exciting!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm only getting to this thread now,I was over on the other December thread. Can I be put down for December 14th please? :wave:


----------



## DHBH0930

Laelani said:


> Got my :bfp: today and getting my midwife appointment set up for this week. So exciting!

Congrats!!! Let me know what date you want me to tentatively put you down for :flower:



ready2Bmum said:


> I'm only getting to this thread now,I was over on the other December thread. Can I be put down for December 14th please? :wave:

Welcome! I have added you! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> I've had pms type mood swings, I've been very easily annoyed and moody the past couple days :blush: 2 weeks from Tuesday till my first scan! I hope it flies by!!! I can't wait. Can't wait to see how everyone else's go too :flower:

Oh my goodness, me too! I have never been so grumpy in my life or in my other pregnancies like I am this time. I'm so grumpy about everything! I asked my husband yesterday if he thought I was grumpy lately, and he just looked at me. I asked "What is that supposed to mean?" and he was afraid to answer. He finally said "nothing more than I can handle." Well gee, that's worse than just saying "yes honey, you've been a bit grumpy but it's ok." LOL. At least he said he totally understands and isn't bothered by it. Meanwhile, I'm practically ready to grouch at him for just breathing! :haha: Poor guy, he just said about two weeks ago that I was never grumpy to him in my pregnancies, then here comes this one!



DrGomps said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GalvanBaby said:
> 
> 
> Positivity is the hardest part Starry. I have tried to stay positive through this and would not let anybody tell me negative things. Yeah, I lost my baby, but at least I got to enjoy her while she was here. That helps it to be a little bearable. To know I refused to let anybody say anything negative about her. I say she because Cheri22 said she was a girl so I will think of her as a girl. I am not sure if she would have been right, but in my heart I feel that she was a girl.
> 
> I love to hear you say this! I think doing those things help so much in the grieving and healing process. When I lost my baby at 13 weeks, I chose to embrace that I had her for a full three months with me, and I was happy and enjoyed her every moment I had her. It wasn't long, but it was wonderful. I was thrilled to have had her at all.
> 
> We never got to know for sure if she was a girl, but DH and I just knew she was. We gave her the girl name we had picked out even before conception, Elizabeth Rose, and gave her a little memorial garden full of roses and a beautiful angel statue. It helps so much! It's been three months and while I'm still sad that she's not here and how we should have been in third trimester by now, I'm at peace with it and can still feel her with me and guarding this little baby!
> 
> 
> 
> Dynamicmae said:
> 
> 
> I've got AF type cramps tonight and feel a little worried :( How's everyone else feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> Try not to worry too much, cramping isn't a bad sign. It's just everything getting ready to start stretching and growing.
> 
> AFM, I'm the opposite - I have a GIANT appetite! I already gained about 5 pounds and I'm bloating like crazy. I'm always hungry, I've been eating about 5 meals a day lately! My goodness! I think it's my body trying to hurry up and gain a bit of weight as I was a few pounds under, and trying to make up for my daughter still breastfeeding. It's doing a great job, I feel huge already!Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear about your loss. :hugs:
> 
> I have been really hungry too! I am also nursing my daughter...she is 17 months....we need alot of nutrients to feed two babies. :DClick to expand...

Thank you! And yes, we definitely do! I'm ready to just eat everything in the house. I've been having to buy twice the amount of meals this week and last week because I just want to eat it all right now. I do hope this eventually slows down or I'm going to be the size of a house! My daughter is 21 months but wants to nurse all the time. I'm trying to cut her down to morning, nap and night time, but she's not having it at all!


----------



## Laelani

My tentative date is December 10, 2013 right now :) If that changes once I go to the doctor I will let you know :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

So my cramps continued through the night.... Not severe just dull, niggly and constant.... I phoned doc this morning... His receptionist asked doc and got back to me. He advised to take 2 progesterone tablets this morning and if I bleed or cramps get severe I should go in. He wants to see me tomorrow afternoon though. We have just changed medical insurance's and I have to pay all this out of my pocket as we are on a 3 month waiting period... I'm feeling a little worried but praying hard and keeping the faith!!! 
How is everyone else?


----------



## Lara310809

Going to book in with the midwives today :thumbup: I don't get an appointment until 10 weeks, but I have to go and fill out a form with my details, LMP etc. 

Still no real symptoms :thumbup: 

I started my pregnancy journal on here last night; we're moving house so I needed somewhere to write it that wouldn't get lost, packed etc: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1822119-laras-journal-pregnant-3-a.html

- - - 

*Dynamicmae*, I hope it turns out to be nothing. Are you on progesterone tablets already, or did your doc just tell you to take them out of the blue?


----------



## Dynamicmae

Lara310809 said:


> Going to book in with the midwives today :thumbup: I don't get an appointment until 10 weeks, but I have to go and fill out a form with my details, LMP etc.
> 
> Still no real symptoms :thumbup:
> 
> I started my pregnancy journal on here last night; we're moving house so I needed somewhere to write it that wouldn't get lost, packed etc:
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-journals/1822119-laras-journal-pregnant-3-a.html
> 
> - - -
> 
> *Dynamicmae*, I hope it turns out to be nothing. Are you on progesterone tablets already, or did your doc just tell you to take them out of the blue?

I've been on 1 tablet a day since last wednesday....


----------



## DHBH0930

Also still not much going on here symptom wise, dull cramps occasionally through the day, and decreased appetite....


----------



## Mom2Hope

Ladies. Got A question. I know cervical mucus is normal but is it normal for it to be like an orange tint to it?


----------



## DHBH0930

Mom2Hope said:


> Ladies. Got A question. I know cervical mucus is normal but is it normal for it to be like an orange tint to it?

I've had a very slight peach tint to mine...:shrug:


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi I am due December 5th going by LMP but when i have my scan i think it will change to around 20th Dec as I know when i conceived. If you put me down for the 5th and i can change when i know actual date :)


----------



## Mom2Hope

Thanks dhbh


----------



## brit3435

Dynm, hopefully the cramps are nothing but the little bean getting nice and cozy. Why did the dr put you on progesterone last week? 

I don't know about orange cm but I have heard that progesterone can cause cm to look yellow so maybe that is why? I have had an increase of cm the past week or so but it's creamy white or clear so far. 

Last night the pain in my ovaries was worse. It started out on the left and lasted for a couple of hours then it moved to the right for an hr or so. I'll have to ask the dr about it on thurs when I go in for my first appt. I would be worried about ectopic but since its in both ovaries I'm thinking its just hormonal or cysts. I had an ultrasound at the beginning of march and had cysts on both ovaries so maybe they are still there.


----------



## Wishtobe

Hello!!! I'm due 11th December! So excited and nervous at the same time. We'd been ttc for 14 months after a MC. Praying this little one is strong and healthy. I've not had many symptoms, only slightly bigger and sore boobs and sleepy in the day. I think I'll relax once I've heard a heartbeat. Nice to be in a growing belly group! x Good luck to us all.


----------



## DHBH0930

Wishtobe said:


> Hello!!! I'm due 11th December! So excited and nervous at the same time. We'd been ttc for 14 months after a MC. Praying this little one is strong and healthy. I've not had many symptoms, only slightly bigger and sore boobs and sleepy in the day. I think I'll relax once I've heard a heartbeat. Nice to be in a growing belly group! x Good luck to us all.

Welcome, you have been added! I feel the same way, I need to see the baby and it's heartbeat, then I will relax (as much as I can) 2 weeks from tomorrow is my u/s when I should first see it!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Mummy2B21 said:


> Hi I am due December 5th going by LMP but when i have my scan i think it will change to around 20th Dec as I know when i conceived. If you put me down for the 5th and i can change when i know actual date :)

If you know the date you conceived do you count 40 weeks from that date? I thought it was 40 weeks from last period regardless??
I due dec14th going by lmp, but I know I ovulated on March 23rd so that puts me at Dec28th. Is that right?


----------



## nicky84

Try this link and it will work it out based on your cycle length that month: 

https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/due-date-calculator.aspx#close

I was confused initially as I don't have an usual 28day cycle so by calculating from the 1st day of the AF that was giving me the wrong due date...


----------



## brit3435

Yeah I was so confused by lmp with my last pregnancy. Lmp only works if you have a 28 day cycle. If you know the date you conceived add 38 weeks and that is your due date!


----------



## mrs2008

Hello and congrats to everyone. I'm due December 22. I finally got my BFP after four months of trying. I'm so excited to be pregnant but can't help being nervous too. Just want to get thru the first trimester.


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> Mummy2B21 said:
> 
> 
> Hi I am due December 5th going by LMP but when i have my scan i think it will change to around 20th Dec as I know when i conceived. If you put me down for the 5th and i can change when i know actual date :)
> 
> If you know the date you conceived do you count 40 weeks from that date? I thought it was 40 weeks from last period regardless??
> I due dec14th going by lmp, but I know I ovulated on March 23rd so that puts me at Dec28th. Is that right?Click to expand...

If you know the exact date you conceived (or ovulated) the most accurate way to calculate your DD would be to go forward 38 weeks from there. It's dated from your LMP, and on an average cycle you'd be ovulating around CD14, which is technically, 2wks pregnant. Therefore if a pregnancy is 40 weeks from start to finish, and you ovulate normally at 2wks, you'd have 38wks left of the pregnancy. DYNWIM? 

Another way of working out a ROUGH due date is by getting your ovulation date, going forward 9 months, then minus around a week (I think it's 6 days). If you don't know your ovulation date then your DD should be dated 40 weeks from the date of your LMP

BTW; *ready2bmum* - I ovulated the same day as you; March 23rd, and I'm due December 14th


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks for that Lara. We're in it together! :hugs: I CAN NOT WAIT for a scan!!! I think its cruel having to wait!
So one last question...going from lmp I'm 5+2 today. I have apps telling me what stage the baby is at. Are they accurate or is the baby actually only at the 3+2 stage of development?


----------



## diamondlove33

Hiiiiii ladies!! So happy to find a forum w/ fellow Christmas babies! My due date is about Dec. 14th! how's everyone feeling!?


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> Thanks for that Lara. We're in it together! :hugs: I CAN NOT WAIT for a scan!!! I think its cruel having to wait!
> So one last question...going from lmp I'm 5+2 today. I have apps telling me what stage the baby is at. Are they accurate or is the baby actually only at the 3+2 stage of development?

Your tickers are accurate. You are 5+2, and the developmental information for that gestation is accurate for your little baby right now :)


----------



## diamondlove33

My first scan is on wed 4/17 .. anyone else had theirs? What did they see??


----------



## ready2Bmum

diamondlove33 said:


> Hiiiiii ladies!! So happy to find a forum w/ fellow Christmas babies! My due date is about Dec. 14th! how's everyone feeling!?

Diamondlove you're with me and Lara!! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

diamondlove33 said:


> My first scan is on wed 4/17 .. anyone else had theirs? What did they see??

I can't wait to hear about your scan! I due dec 15 and my scan is the day after yours! I'm so nervous bc I don't know whether or not we will see a heartbeat that early? I had a scan with dd at 6 wks 1 day and we did see a heartbeat.


----------



## diamondlove33

ready2Bmum said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii ladies!! So happy to find a forum w/ fellow Christmas babies! My due date is about Dec. 14th! how's everyone feeling!?
> 
> Diamondlove you're with me and Lara!! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yaaayy!! :wohoo: Excited to have bump buddies! WHAT are you feeling right now?! I think my nausea is kicking in .


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> My first scan is on wed 4/17 .. anyone else had theirs? What did they see??
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your scan! I due dec 15 and my scan is the day after yours! I'm so nervous bc I don't know whether or not we will see a heartbeat that early? I had a scan with dd at 6 wks 1 day and we did see a heartbeat.Click to expand...

My scan is on Thursday at exactly 6 weeks. I'm not betting on seeing a heartbeat, as it seems like it usually kicks in around 6w, 2d. So I'll JUST be missing it! I'm hoping to get a follow up as well.

At 6 weeks you mostly see a sac, a fetal pole and maybe a heartbeat depending.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Brit. Thanks. I swear earlier it was orangish but has now turned to yellow. So hopefully the progesterone increase is all and it is normal. Thanks.


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> My first scan is on wed 4/17 .. anyone else had theirs? What did they see??
> 
> I can't wait to hear about your scan! I due dec 15 and my scan is the day after yours! I'm so nervous bc I don't know whether or not we will see a heartbeat that early? I had a scan with dd at 6 wks 1 day and we did see a heartbeat.Click to expand...

I'll definately keep you informed! I really hope to see a heartbeat - of course i'll totally be crying like a little baby .. haha


----------



## ready2Bmum

diamondlove33 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii ladies!! So happy to find a forum w/ fellow Christmas babies! My due date is about Dec. 14th! how's everyone feeling!?
> 
> Diamondlove you're with me and Lara!! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaayy!! :wohoo: Excited to have bump buddies! WHAT are you feeling right now?! I think my nausea is kicking in .Click to expand...

You have a scan on the 17th? I'm so jealous, I don't have one til may 4th at 8weeks. And I only have that one cause I booked it private. Il be waiting to hear how yours goes!!

I havent had many symptoms. My boobs ache most of the time and I have a decreased appetite. I had a wave of nausea on Saturday, and some twinges here and there, but that's it. How are your symptoms?


----------



## Lara310809

diamondlove33 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> Hiiiiii ladies!! So happy to find a forum w/ fellow Christmas babies! My due date is about Dec. 14th! how's everyone feeling!?
> 
> Diamondlove you're with me and Lara!! Congrats and welcome! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Yaaayy!! :wohoo: Excited to have bump buddies! WHAT are you feeling right now?! I think my nausea is kicking in .Click to expand...

Nothing major yet, just occasional mild cramping and loss of appetite. Last week I was peeing non-stop and gassy :blush: Thankfully _that's_ eased off now!

I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, so I won't see baby until then :( Post a photo from your scan if you get some so I can see what my baby looks like :winkwink:


----------



## diamondlove33

Lara310809 said:


> Nothing major yet, just occasional mild cramping and loss of appetite. Last week I was peeing non-stop and gassy :blush: Thankfully _that's_ eased off now!
> 
> I won't be having a scan until 12 weeks, so I won't see baby until then :( Post a photo from your scan if you get some so I can see what my baby looks like :winkwink:

Ladies I definately will post a pic so we can all see whats goin on in there... I had an amazingly increased appetite, but today I keep getting waves of nausea so needless to say not exactly starving.. the gassiness has FINALLY gone away ~ and yes, I do have an early scan but i've been going to my gyno for nearly 10 years now, and he delivered me and my brother haha! So i'm lucky b/c I get special treatment. After this scan I have another on the 29th @ 7wks!


----------



## DHBH0930

Looking forward to seeing everyone's scans! Mine will be exactly at 7 weeks on the 30th...so I should see a heartbeat, I'm so excited and nervous at the same time. I will be devastated if I don't see anything... I'm sure its nerve wracking with any pregnancy, but I feel like for me at least it will be more so this time since its my first. I've heard of so many women being laid back about not having any symptoms, saying its lucky, which I'm sure it is, I just can't help but assume the worst, its just in my nature :blush: I can totally see myself closing my eyes or looking away till someone tells me there is a heartbeat and its doing great, then they won't be able to tear me away from the monitor :haha:


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone's scans! Mine will be exactly at 7 weeks on the 30th...so I should see a heartbeat, I'm so excited and nervous at the same time. I will be devastated if I don't see anything... I'm sure its nerve wracking with any pregnancy, but I feel like for me at least it will be more so this time since its my first. I've heard of so many women being laid back about not having any symptoms, saying its lucky, which I'm sure it is, I just can't help but assume the worst, its just in my nature :blush: I can totally see myself closing my eyes or looking away till someone tells me there is a heartbeat and its doing great, then they won't be able to tear me away from the monitor :haha:

I feel the same EXACT way!! I keep thinking something is wrong and when I have cramping I just KNOW something is wrong and my mind goes CRAZY! :wacko: I hope that after the first scan i'll be able to relax.. just hoping i see SOMETHING


----------



## ready2Bmum

Im having kind of stabbing pains at the moment. They were on the right side, but theyve moved into the middle now. Very low down, kind of at the top of my pubic bone. has anyone had this? they're not constant, its like a flash pain...


----------



## Lara310809

I'm not sure I'd appreciate an early scan; I'd LIKE seeing my baby, and I'd want the reassurance, but I'm not sure I'd make sense of the sac, the blob of the baby etc. I get it when it looks like a baby, but the early scans you have to be told what things are :haha: I'm still jealous though; we don't get any confirmation of pregnancy until that 12 week scan, so up until that point I have no idea whether the heart is beating, or the baby is growing or anything :rolleyes:

- - -

We told my MIL two days ago, and word is getting around. While we were there she called her mother, and this evening we got two PMs, from my SIL and OH's cousin (which means her mum, OH's aunt also knows). _My_ parents don't even know yet LOL


----------



## ready2Bmum

You decided to tell early? does it bother you that they're telling other people?
I dont know what to do. we have the 8w scan on saturday 4th, and we were going to tell both families that day. But now theres an occassion with my family the night before. they live about 2 hours away so i cant go on the friday AND the saturday. I dont know when we'll tell them now. i really didnt want to say anything before seeing the heartbeat.


----------



## diamondlove33

ready2Bmum said:


> Im having kind of stabbing pains at the moment. They were on the right side, but theyve moved into the middle now. Very low down, kind of at the top of my pubic bone. has anyone had this? they're not constant, its like a flash pain...

yes and they scared the hell out of me.. mine have pretty much stopped.. I think its just our bodies getting used to a new little resident :)


----------



## SugarBeth

Re: telling early: 
We also told early, as in within three days of us knowing, so did everyone else! We had a miscarriage at 13 weeks last time, which made us realize that there is no "safe point". But we had such wonderful support because of everyone knowing, it helped so much to feel everyone's support during that rough period. I definitely wouldn't change it, so even though we're confident in this baby, we told early anyway, just in case. I wanted to give everyone a chance to celebrate this baby with us, day by day.

Our inlaws were also told without us getting to, which was a let down as we had a special way we wanted to tell them (and already spent $25 on it!). It was somehow leaked to one person, who went and told everyone, so they didn't act very excited when we got to tell them once we knew they knew. Oh well, can't get it perfect every time!


----------



## nicky84

ready2Bmum said:


> Im having kind of stabbing pains at the moment. They were on the right side, but theyve moved into the middle now. Very low down, kind of at the top of my pubic bone. has anyone had this? they're not constant, its like a flash pain...

Hi, yes I had this last week for an evening, but haven't had it since, think it just may have been everything 'stretching' x


----------



## Lara310809

Yes we to,d early with every pregnancy. We figured that we wanted those close to us to know,whether it ended happily or not. The problem is that now we can't keep it a secret even if we want to; in my second pregnancy I bloated so much that people knew by the time I was 6wks. I guess I knew they would hear about it, but I'm worried it will get onto Facebook before I have a chance to tell my parents. My dad flies in on 24th, and ill be skyping my mum after that. After that point I dont care who knows

- - - 

Cue the painful boobs :shock: and my daughter has been feeding from them non-stop this evening; ouch :(


----------



## SugarBeth

Lara, I know what you mean - my daughter has wanted to constantly nurse since about two days before I found out I was pregnant. It's like they know and feel threatened that someone else is coming to take their milk! Lol. I'm trying to get her down to morning/nap/night, but she is refusing that completely!

We have a problem keeping a secret due to me getting so sick each time. After 6 weeks, forget it - if I'm near someone, they're going to know I'm pregnant after ten minutes! lol


----------



## DrGomps

the first scan is always scary...can't wait to see everyones! Not long now!!

I have a doppler too...I used it with DD from about 8w6d onwards...it was a lifesaver...

Have we done an intro?? Everyone introducing themselves?? I haven't read all the previous pages...

1)Whats your name? 

2) Where are you located???

3) Occupation?

4) Any kids (besides this one)?

5) How long TTC??


----------



## SugarBeth

Good idea!

1)Whats your name? - Jill

2) Where are you located? - I'm in Pennsylvania

3) Occupation? - I'm a stay at home mommy.

4) Any kids (besides this one)? I have a 21 month old daughter Katie Belle, and one angel.

5) How long TTC?? This was our first cycle doing something inbetween ntnp/ttc since we had a miscarriage in January. It's the quickest I've ever gotten pregnant. The previous times took 5 months and 11 months to get pregnant.


----------



## DrGomps

Lara your nursing too...are you nips more sensitive???


----------



## DrGomps

1)Whats your name? Andrea

2) Where are you located??? NYC

3) Occupation? Neuroscientist PhD student (5 th year) and beachbody coach.

4) Any kids (besides this one)? One daughter Josie (Josephine) 17 months and one angel.

5) How long TTC?? 6 months.


----------



## nicky84

DrGomps said:


> the first scan is always scary...can't wait to see everyones! Not long now!!
> 
> I have a doppler too...I used it with DD from about 8w6d onwards...it was a lifesaver...
> 
> Have we done an intro?? Everyone introducing themselves?? I haven't read all the previous pages...
> 
> 1)Whats your name? My name is Nicola
> 
> 2) Where are you located??? South Wales, UK
> 
> 3) Occupation? Project Manager full time, also in my last year of my Masters in Public Service Management
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? 0
> 
> 5) How long TTC?? Since sep 2010

 my answer are in the text above, not sure how lol!


----------



## brit3435

Whats your name? Brittany

2) Where are you located? Kansas, USA 

3) Occupation? Stay at home mommy 

4) Any kids (besides this one)? We have a 2 year old daughter who was a surprise pregnancy.

5) How long TTC? 9 months with a miscarriage at 4 weeks in August.


----------



## nicky84

So sad about Boston, sending all my thoughts, its a cruel world!


----------



## brit3435

I found this website that has ultrasound pictures for each week of pregnancy!

https://www.baby2see.com/development/ultrasound_sonogram/first_trimester_scans.html#week5


----------



## Laelani

Intros, what a great idea!

1)Whats your name? Becca 

2) Where are you located??? Nova Scotia, Canada

3) Occupation? Moving jobs right now but I do mostly restaurant work

4) Any kids (besides this one)? None this is a first!

5) How long TTC?? Ummm well there was no TTC for me as this little peanut is a lovely and unexpected surprise  couldn't be happier about it though!


----------



## diamondlove33

1)Whats your name? Kas <3

2) Where are you located? California, USA

3) Occupation? WIFE (haha, sorry but thats definately an occupation!) And a CSR w/ AAA auto insurance

4) Any kids (besides this one)? One stepdaughter, the light of our lives, 3 1/2yrs old 

5) How long TTC? 1 yr - not trying not preventing.. last 6 months have been actually trying 

RE: Telling people! 

**Needing some advice.. what is everyone's take [if any] on telling my stepdaughters mother? **

Other than that, we're in the process of getting around to telling everyone even though i'm only 5 wks. .. if, god forbid anything happen, i'd never be able to keep it a secret so it doesn't really matter either way..


----------



## DHBH0930

1)Whats your name? Danielle

2) Where are you located? Nashville, Tennessee

3) Occupation? Reading teacher at an elementary school

4) Any kids (besides this one)? None! This is our 1st and 1st among my husband and mine siblings too. Making all 4 of our parents grandparents for the first time :happydance:

5) How long TTC? This was try #4


----------



## Mom2Hope

1)Whats your name? Melody

2) Where are you located??? Texas, USA

3) Occupation? Preschool Teacher

4) Any kids (besides this one)? 2 amazing step children who I adore.

5) How long TTC?? researching for years, talking to donor for 2 years and March was our first month TTC...BFP was a surprise becaue we expected it to take a great deal longer...so very excited.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hi I'm due around the 14th of dec. 
anyone else spotting?? 

Congrats to all your bfp's


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ladies Im having a worrying day already and its only 10.30am. Im 5+3now and still very few symptoms. Tender boobs have been my only constant. I realy thought ID have something going on by now, and being the worrier that I am I cant help but think maybe im not pregnant anymore.

Is anyone else the same?


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Hi I'm due around the 14th of dec.
> anyone else spotting??
> 
> Congrats to all your bfp's

Welcome! And congratulations! No spotting here...maybe its a little bit of old blood?




ready2Bmum said:


> Ladies Im having a worrying day already and its only 10.30am. Im 5+3now and still very few symptoms. Tender boobs have been my only constant. I realy thought ID have something going on by now, and being the worrier that I am I cant help but think maybe im not pregnant anymore.
> 
> Is anyone else the same?

Same here! 5 weeks exactly today and nothing! Not even slightly sore boobs... It makes me worry too, so many people say its a good thing but its so hard to not assume the worst :wacko: ugh... Exactly 2 more weeks till my 1st u/s which will hopefully put my mind somewhat at ease

Read this https://pregnancy.about.com/od/signssymptoms/a/25signsofpg_2.htm 

Saying they don't really expect many symptoms to start till 6 weeks... I am trying to not worry since I know stressing out isn't good for the baby..could still be plenty early for most of us to have true symptoms


----------



## Lara310809

SugarBeth said:


> Lara, I know what you mean - my daughter has wanted to constantly nurse since about two days before I found out I was pregnant. It's like they know and feel threatened that someone else is coming to take their milk! Lol. I'm trying to get her down to morning/nap/night, but she is refusing that completely!

my daughter is down to just night feeds, and a feed before her nap if we're home (if we're out she's distracted so doesn't ask for it), but she only started eating solids in February (at 14m old), so I can't expect her to do a 180 turnaround just yet. I wanted her to be weaned completely by the time the baby comes, but I will be happy if she's on a 7pm feed and a 7am feed, because that's easy to manage. I'm planning on combi-feeding the baby from the beginning, with a view to switch to formula in the first month, so tandem feeding won't really be an issue. The clinginess will though...

Ready2Bmum, I'm not having any real symptoms either; it's as normal as having loads of symptoms; as long as you're not cramping terribly, and you don't have bleeds, then assume your LO is just fine :hugs: I'm not worried about my lack of symptoms at all, and you shouldn't worry either


----------



## brit3435

Kaiecee said:


> Hi I'm due around the 14th of dec.
> anyone else spotting??
> 
> Congrats to all your bfp's

Congrats and welcome! No spotting so far. 

As far as symptoms I don't really feel pregnant either and I think that is normal. I have sore boobs that is the most noticeable symptom as I have a 2 year old climbing on me all day :haha: I have also had a few waves of nausea but nothing terrible. I never threw up with my daughter so I don't worry about not being nauseas.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thank you so much girls. I LOVE having people here to talk to. :hugs: I dont have anyone to run these fears by, only my OH but hes a man so he doesnt get it. It looks like alot of us dont really have symptoms yet, so it must be normal.
No bleeding/spotting at all thank god, hopefully it stays that way! 
I took my first bump progression picture today. Im over weight so I already have a bloody bump :dohh: itll probably be months before I see growth....or il be an elephant in 3 months!! :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> Thank you so much girls. I LOVE having people here to talk to. :hugs: I dont have anyone to run these fears by, only my OH but hes a man so he doesnt get it. It looks like alot of us dont really have symptoms yet, so it must be normal.
> No bleeding/spotting at all thank god, hopefully it stays that way!
> I took my first bump progression picture today. Im over weight so I already have a bloody bump :dohh: itll probably be months before I see growth....or il be an elephant in 3 months!! :haha:

I agree it does help a lot, to have others to talk to that are experiencing (or in this case not experiencing) the same things.

I'm doing weekly bump pics too, even though for the first 12 weeks it won't look like much...it's still fun and with digital cameras what does it hurt? :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

I did weekly bump pics with all my pregnancies; it's lovely to look back on. I've attached one of them below :)

I had pics from weeks 1-4 because I was taking weekly pics while TTC as well. I wanted a complete set
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## brit3435

I love your bump pics Lara! I don't have very many bump pics from my last pregnancy so I think I'll start one for this pregnancy.


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry about not feeling pregnant cause when u least expect it u will wish for those says lol

I had spotting with Riley and I think it's the same ring with this one it's right after Dtd and I think it was old blood from Dtd but at least this morning I had nothing


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to see others doing a weekly bump pic! I am too, even though most people think its silly. I have a picture from every single week from my other pregnancies and I love watching my belly change and grow.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara310809 said:


> I did weekly bump pics with all my pregnancies; it's lovely to look back on. I've attached one of them below :)
> 
> I had pics from weeks 1-4 because I was taking weekly pics while TTC as well. I wanted a complete set

They're great pics Lara. Mine wont look as good cause I already look how you did at 20 weeks!! :haha: I dont care though, as long as the baby grows in there I dont mind what size I get.


----------



## DrGomps

nicky84 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> the first scan is always scary...can't wait to see everyones! Not long now!!
> 
> I have a doppler too...I used it with DD from about 8w6d onwards...it was a lifesaver...
> 
> Have we done an intro?? Everyone introducing themselves?? I haven't read all the previous pages...
> 
> 1)Whats your name? My name is Nicola
> 
> 2) Where are you located??? South Wales, UK
> 
> 3) Occupation? Project Manager full time, also in my last year of my Masters in Public Service Management
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? 0
> 
> 5) How long TTC?? Since sep 2010
> 
> my answer are in the text above, not sure how lol!Click to expand...

oh wow...you were long term ttc...I started ttc my DD in september 2010. :hugs: so happy for you!!



diamondlove33 said:


> 1)Whats your name? Kas <3
> 
> 2) Where are you located? California, USA
> 
> 3) Occupation? WIFE (haha, sorry but thats definately an occupation!) And a CSR w/ AAA auto insurance
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? One stepdaughter, the light of our lives, 3 1/2yrs old
> 
> 5) How long TTC? 1 yr - not trying not preventing.. last 6 months have been actually trying
> 
> RE: Telling people!
> 
> **Needing some advice.. what is everyone's take [if any] on telling my stepdaughters mother? **
> 
> Other than that, we're in the process of getting around to telling everyone even though i'm only 5 wks. .. if, god forbid anything happen, i'd never be able to keep it a secret so it doesn't really matter either way..

is there a reason to tell your stepdaughters mother now??? vs later?? I only told close family, mainly because I wanted their prayers...

I am from california....where are you located??



DHBH0930 said:


> 1)Whats your name? Danielle
> 
> 2) Where are you located? Nashville, Tennessee
> 
> 3) Occupation? Reading teacher at an elementary school
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? None! This is our 1st and 1st among my husband and mine siblings too. Making all 4 of our parents grandparents for the first time :happydance:
> 
> 5) How long TTC? This was try #4

my DD was the first grandbaby on both sides and was SPOILED with stuff! :D




Mom2Hope said:


> 1)Whats your name? Melody
> 
> 2) Where are you located??? Texas, USA
> 
> 3) Occupation? Preschool Teacher
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? 2 amazing step children who I adore.
> 
> 5) How long TTC?? researching for years, talking to donor for 2 years and March was our first month TTC...BFP was a surprise becaue we expected it to take a great deal longer...so very excited.

wow, super lucky!!! congrats!




ready2Bmum said:


> Ladies Im having a worrying day already and its only 10.30am. Im 5+3now and still very few symptoms. Tender boobs have been my only constant. I realy thought ID have something going on by now, and being the worrier that I am I cant help but think maybe im not pregnant anymore.
> 
> Is anyone else the same?

hun, there is no reason to worry, every woman and pregnancy is different. as long as your not spotting or bleeding, just count yourself as LUCKY!!! 



Lara310809 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Lara, I know what you mean - my daughter has wanted to constantly nurse since about two days before I found out I was pregnant. It's like they know and feel threatened that someone else is coming to take their milk! Lol. I'm trying to get her down to morning/nap/night, but she is refusing that completely!
> 
> my daughter is down to just night feeds, and a feed before her nap if we're home (if we're out she's distracted so doesn't ask for it), but she only started eating solids in February (at 14m old), so I can't expect her to do a 180 turnaround just yet. I wanted her to be weaned completely by the time the baby comes, but I will be happy if she's on a 7pm feed and a 7am feed, because that's easy to manage. I'm planning on combi-feeding the baby from the beginning, with a view to switch to formula in the first month, so tandem feeding won't really be an issue. The clinginess will though...
> 
> Ready2Bmum, I'm not having any real symptoms either; it's as normal as having loads of symptoms; as long as you're not cramping terribly, and you don't have bleeds, then assume your LO is just fine :hugs: I'm not worried about my lack of symptoms at all, and you shouldn't worry eitherClick to expand...

why are you going to combi feed out of curiosity??? I would love to tandem feed, but my daughter will be over 2 by then! I started weaning her at 4 months and she LOVES food, but she just loves my milk more! :dohh: I still feed her at least 5x a day. 



DHBH0930 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Thank you so much girls. I LOVE having people here to talk to. :hugs: I dont have anyone to run these fears by, only my OH but hes a man so he doesnt get it. It looks like alot of us dont really have symptoms yet, so it must be normal.
> No bleeding/spotting at all thank god, hopefully it stays that way!
> I took my first bump progression picture today. Im over weight so I already have a bloody bump :dohh: itll probably be months before I see growth....or il be an elephant in 3 months!! :haha:
> 
> 
> I agree it does help a lot, to have others to talk to that are experiencing (or in this case not experiencing) the same things.
> 
> I'm doing weekly bump pics too, even though for the first 12 weeks it won't look like much...it's still fun and with digital cameras what does it hurt? :flower:Click to expand...

yay for bump pics! I will do each week too! I did it with DD as well!!



Lara310809 said:


> I did weekly bump pics with all my pregnancies; it's lovely to look back on. I've attached one of them below :)
> 
> I had pics from weeks 1-4 because I was taking weekly pics while TTC as well. I wanted a complete set

this is SO cool!!



Kaiecee said:


> Don't worry about not feeling pregnant cause when u least expect it u will wish for those says lol
> 
> I had spotting with Riley and I think it's the same ring with this one it's right after Dtd and I think it was old blood from Dtd but at least this morning I had nothing

I had spotting with DD after my Pap at my first prenatal appt...my cervix was just really sensitive. 


AFM...ladies..I am feeling a bit better today, but am SOOO dizzy. the dizziness SUCKs. I had really Low BP during my pregnancy with DD and I lost 91 lbs after I had her and so I my blood pressure was 90/60 not pregnant...and when I was pregnant and weighed a whole 90 lbs more then I do now my BP got down to 85/55 so I am sure its probably super low...and I have been having CRAZY headaches by the end of the day...I am eating really well and drinking lots of fluids and doing what I can as far as sleep..going to bed early...my daughter wakes up a few times during the night still...I have acupuncture tomorrow...hope that can help...I just want to feel a bit normal...

also I am SOOO bloated...I lost a lb since I got my :bfp: but my pants feel tighter? :dohh: I am wearing a bit looser pants for comfort...I don't like things cutting off my circulation...bye bye size 4s. :haha: 

also, anyone exercising??? I am a beachbody coach so I try to lead by example and am a bit addicted to working out...but my Heart rate got up to the 170s during my workout this morning...which is higher then it normally gets during these workouts...I should probably go a bit less hard, but I LOVE it and it literally fills me with endorphins and energizes me for my day...I even modified alot of the moves (they have a low impact instructor in the videos to follow)...


----------



## Dynamicmae

Hey Ladies!! I haven't had time to catch up on the blog will sit tonight and have a read. I went to gynea today @ 5weeks 6days because of cramping.... All is well and our gestational sac has grown.... I am soooo releived!! Didn't see a heart beat yet but will hear and see it at our next scan on 6th May :D


----------



## ready2Bmum

I just pulled a seed out of an apple to see the size of it!! :haha:

Thats fantastic news Dynamicmae :hugs:


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Lara, I know what you mean - my daughter has wanted to constantly nurse since about two days before I found out I was pregnant. It's like they know and feel threatened that someone else is coming to take their milk! Lol. I'm trying to get her down to morning/nap/night, but she is refusing that completely!
> 
> my daughter is down to just night feeds, and a feed before her nap if we're home (if we're out she's distracted so doesn't ask for it), but she only started eating solids in February (at 14m old), so I can't expect her to do a 180 turnaround just yet. I wanted her to be weaned completely by the time the baby comes, but I will be happy if she's on a 7pm feed and a 7am feed, because that's easy to manage. I'm planning on combi-feeding the baby from the beginning, with a view to switch to formula in the first month, so tandem feeding won't really be an issue. The clinginess will though...
> 
> Ready2Bmum, I'm not having any real symptoms either; it's as normal as having loads of symptoms; as long as you're not cramping terribly, and you don't have bleeds, then assume your LO is just fine :hugs: I'm not worried about my lack of symptoms at all, and you shouldn't worry eitherClick to expand...
> 
> why are you going to combi feed out of curiosity??? I would love to tandem feed, but my daughter will be over 2 by then! I started weaning her at 4 months and she LOVES food, but she just loves my milk more! :dohh: I still feed her at least 5x a day.
> 
> also I am SOOO bloated...I lost a lb since I got my :bfp: but my pants feel tighter? :dohh: I am wearing a bit looser pants for comfort...I don't like things cutting off my circulation...bye bye size 4s. :haha:
> 
> also, anyone exercising??? I am a beachbody coach so I try to lead by example and am a bit addicted to working out...but my Heart rate got up to the 170s during my workout this morning...which is higher then it normally gets during these workouts...I should probably go a bit less hard, but I LOVE it and it literally fills me with endorphins and energizes me for my day...I even modified alot of the moves (they have a low impact instructor in the videos to follow)...Click to expand...
> 
> I also considered tandem feeding. With my last pregnancy, DD would have just been turning two. She's 21 months old now and still so addicted, so I wasn't sure how I'd wean her so fast and considered just letting her do it.
> 
> But this time she'll be 2 1/2. She LOVES food, will eat anything, but just loves nursing. I'm hoping to keep her so busy this summer that she'll wean on her own and will stop thinking about nursing. Right now, anytime I sit down she wants to come over for a swig! :haha:
> 
> Right now for exercising, we go for a walk around town and do yoga in the mornings. That's all I'm willing to do in first tri. I'd love to start pilates in second tri, but I said that all through my daughter's pregnancy and never even opened the wrapping to the dvd! :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## brit3435

Drgomps i also love to workout mainly jogging and elliptical nothing high intensity. I plan to ask my dr if it is ok to continue this during pregnancy. He said it was fine with my previous pregnancy but I did end up in preterm labor so I can't help but worry about that happening again.

Dynamicmae glad everything is growing on track!did you have an abdominal us or a Transvag?


----------



## diamondlove33

Drgromps - There isn't really a rush to tell her MOTHER but we're so excited we want to be able to tell her fairly soon... but she's 3 1/2 and has the biggest mouth were just not sure how well it would go over with her hearing it from baby rather than us.. 

Located in San Francisco, Bay Area.. :)


----------



## diamondlove33

As for excercising i've always been a workout FREAK... up until the last 6 months - I loved doing MMA and Muay Thai though and those things are DEFINATELY out during pregnancy, but I did like running and weights, however, i've heard that since i've been out of shape for a little while I have to EASEEEEEEE into it but I just don't feel like i'm doing anything because i'm not even sore after! :(


----------



## Suzy_Q

I feel late to the party but figured I'd share as well!

1)Whats your name? Suzy

2) Where are you located??? Wisconsin

3) Occupation? Professor

4) Any kids (besides this one)? 0

5) How long TTC?? 7 months

I'm also worried about working out. I was doing Insanity workouts for about 1 month, then stopped for my IUI/Injectibles cycle and now, I'm terrified to do something stupid to hurt the baby and also terrified that I'll gain too much weight! My BMI is 26 and at 38, I don't think I can afford to gain too much weight as I may never lose it. Plus, even though I have the 26 BMI, I have run 5k's and even a 1/2 marathon in the recent past. Any advice you ladies can share from your doctors/experiences about exercise is greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

I am so unlike a lot of you, I dread working out! :haha: I get so bored so easily, I used to run almost daily years ago. Since then its such a struggle to get myself to do anything. My favorite "workout" is hiking. But that is not so easily done during the week since we have to drive a good distance to get to the nearest trail. However now that I am pregnant I am determined to be a bit more active. I told my husband we are going for brisk walks every other day. We went yesterday and man I was out of breath! :dohh: Now I am out of shape, but in my defense my sub does have very steep hills, since most of Tennessee is decently mountainous :flower:

I have heard that exercise is fine as long as its not too intense. If you are already in awesome shape you shouldn't have to tone it down too much. But people like me who are couch potatoes :haha: need to take our time and slowly work up to it. I guess for both situations you don't want to stress your body out too much and have it think it needs to go into "survival mode" and see you being pregnant as a risk to your survival, therefore directing its efforts elsewhere away from your baby. If that makes any sense :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> I just pulled a seed out of an apple to see the size of it!! :haha:
> 
> Thats fantastic news Dynamicmae :hugs:

Hahaha that is too funny! I was thinking of buying an apple to do just the same thing :haha: 

I feel so lame to be so excited to see my ticker change me from poppyseed to apple seed today :happydance:....now I have to wait 6 whole days for it to be a sweet pea!! :dohh:


----------



## diamondlove33

I know it's early but has anyone else been obsessing over baby names? What is everyone thinking ? 

So far all we have (that we can agree on) are:

Girl- Aria, Kaelyn or Kaelen Renee (my middle name)

Boy- Jackson David or Jackson James. .. 

I like 'different' names and he's wayyy more mainstream .. ugh!


----------



## Starry Night

We sort of have names picked out already. For a girl we want Hannah Sophia. Boy we haven't quite settled yet. We had wanted Theodore originally but I'm having a hard time picturing myself yelling that name out! LOL We're also thinking about Luke. DH wants to be able to say "Luke, I am your father" a la Darth Vader. But with Theodore he could potentially grow up to be an Uncle Ted which is what my niece and nephew call my husband...and my husband's name is NOTHING like Ted. It's a joke that started when my nephew was small and just stuck.


----------



## nicky84

Dynamicmae said:


> Hey Ladies!! I haven't had time to catch up on the blog will sit tonight and have a read. I went to gynea today @ 5weeks 6days because of cramping.... All is well and our gestational sac has grown.... I am soooo releived!! Didn't see a heart beat yet but will hear and see it at our next scan on 6th May :D

Did you see the yolk sac and foetal pole??


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry Night said:


> We sort of have names picked out already. For a girl we want Hannah Sophia. Boy we haven't quite settled yet. We had wanted Theodore originally but I'm having a hard time picturing myself yelling that name out! LOL We're also thinking about Luke. DH wants to be able to say "Luke, I am your father" a la Darth Vader. But with Theodore he could potentially grow up to be an Uncle Ted which is what my niece and nephew call my husband...and my husband's name is NOTHING like Ted. It's a joke that started when my nephew was small and just stuck.

I've always loved the name luke! very classic but new age too. Theodore would be cute to keep a family tradition going ! names are so hard i'm always on name websites and can't stop - i want a name that means something so when i looked up the meaning of my name you could imagine my surprise at 'one who entangles men' being the definition of my name (Kassandra) hhhahahaha! 

We also liked kylee too, but far too common


----------



## DHBH0930

Our lists for both genders are big, about a dozen each. Which is surprising that we agree on that many names since I'm a teacher so there were MANY names I tossed out because they made me think of "that student'' :haha: We are just going to wait till we know the gender to pick since we have such big lists and that will narrow it down to 1/2!

On another note, is anyone else already really wanting to nest? This is my first so we don't already have a nursery, but we have a room designated. Ever since we moved into our house 1.5 years ago we left it empty knowing it would be a babies room and we had nothing else to put in there anyway. Anywho, now that I'm preggers, I REALLY want to decorate it, but I want it to be specific to the gender and it's just overall too soon for buying stuff *sigh*


----------



## SugarBeth

We already decided on names. We've had the same boy name for three pregnancies now - William Lee. For a girl, I had two names picked out - one in case we got pregnant in the summer, and one for the winter, so our due date chose which one! The summer one (which we'll use next time if this is a girl) was Charlotte Ariel. Our Christmasy baby, if a girl, will be Cecelia (CeCe) Snow.

I've been trying to decide on spellings, such as Cecelia/Cecilia or Cee/CeCe/Cici, but I think I have it down to Cecelia and CeCe.

(I'm sure I said this already, but I can't keep track of which December thread I say what in. Seems like most of us are in multiples too)

I always first trimester nest. I declutter everything I can (currently have about ten boxes for the donation pile) and clean everything before mornign sickness gets rough.


----------



## Lara310809

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm also worried about working out. I was doing Insanity workouts for about 1 month, then stopped for my IUI/Injectibles cycle and now, I'm terrified to do something stupid to hurt the baby and also terrified that I'll gain too much weight! My BMI is 26 and at 38, I don't think I can afford to gain too much weight as I may never lose it. Plus, even though I have the 26 BMI, I have run 5k's and even a 1/2 marathon in the recent past. Any advice you ladies can share from your doctors/experiences about exercise is greatly appreciated!!!

they say you should only do the level of exercise you were doing when you got pregnant; if you're relatively new to Insanity, I'd definitely lay off. It's what your body can _take_; I don't think you're supposed to push it. 



diamondlove33 said:


> I know it's early but has anyone else been obsessing over baby names?

We have a name for a girl (Darcy Beau) but no name for a boy yet.



DHBH0930 said:


> On another note, is anyone else already really wanting to nest? This is my first so we don't already have a nursery, but we have a room designated. Ever since we moved into our house 1.5 years ago we left it empty knowing it would be a babies room and we had nothing else to put in there anyway. Anywho, now that I'm preggers, I REALLY want to decorate it, but I want it to be specific to the gender and it's too soon for that *sigh*

I dunno; I wouldn't call it nesting as such, but we're on the verge of moving house, and I just want to get it done so that I know I can then focus on the pregnancy and getting ready for the baby properly; not in all of this chaos.


----------



## Kaiecee

As of now my cervix seems to be just sensitive just like my last one so I'm not gonna worry now 

I'm really tired and no energy does anyone have a trick to get energy ??


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I did weekly bump pics with all my pregnancies; it's lovely to look back on. I've attached one of them below :)
> 
> I had pics from weeks 1-4 because I was taking weekly pics while TTC as well. I wanted a complete set
> 
> They're great pics Lara. Mine wont look as good cause I already look how you did at 20 weeks!! :haha: I dont care though, as long as the baby grows in there I dont mind what size I get.Click to expand...

LOL, I was sucking in my belly as much as I could at the beginning; I've done that in every pregnancy because I too look like I'm already 5 or 6 months gone. I have HH cup boobs and mybelly comes out further :wacko: 



DrGomps said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Lara, I know what you mean - my daughter has wanted to constantly nurse since about two days before I found out I was pregnant. It's like they know and feel threatened that someone else is coming to take their milk! Lol. I'm trying to get her down to morning/nap/night, but she is refusing that completely!
> 
> my daughter is down to just night feeds, and a feed before her nap if we're home (if we're out she's distracted so doesn't ask for it), but she only started eating solids in February (at 14m old), so I can't expect her to do a 180 turnaround just yet. I wanted her to be weaned completely by the time the baby comes, but I will be happy if she's on a 7pm feed and a 7am feed, because that's easy to manage. I'm planning on combi-feeding the baby from the beginning, with a view to switch to formula in the first month, so tandem feeding won't really be an issue. The clinginess will though...Click to expand...
> 
> why are you going to combi feed out of curiosity??? I would love to tandem feed, but my daughter will be over 2 by then! I started weaning her at 4 months and she LOVES food, but she just loves my milk more! :dohh: I still feed her at least 5x a dayClick to expand...

It's a long story really.

Full explanations are here: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/982383-want-quit-but-actually-cant.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/1367055-weaning-off-breast-please-help.html

Basically I've had lots of problems BF (not biological, but emotional), and I had PND, and my daughter is a bit obsessed with the boob, and the past year has been a horrible time for me, and I'm just not willing to risk repeating it by EBF another baby. It created a lot of problems for us; I went through the mill a bit with her. Things have become easier since I just accepted my situation; she is now eating solids, which helps, but it's by no means perfect, or even close.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Love how active this group is!! Just can't keep up though... Hehe!! I had a normal abdominal ultrasound... Don't really know what we saw... He did manage to measure the baby... He says all looks good so I'm happy ;)


----------



## SugarBeth

Kaiecee said:


> I'm really tired and no energy does anyone have a trick to get energy ??

LOTS of water. I've found that if I drink at least one glass of water when I wake up and follow it up with drinking a glass every other hour or so, I don't just have energy but I'm actually hyper! I just ran around the house doing a bunch of cleaning during my DD's naptime...usually I'm in bed napping with her!

Bananas also help out a lot. They're a super fruit!



Dynamicmae said:


> Love how active this group is!! Just can't keep up though... Hehe!! I had a normal abdominal ultrasound... Don't really know what we saw... He did manage to measure the baby... He says all looks good so I'm happy ;)

Glad your ultrasound went well!


----------



## DHBH0930

Dynamicmae said:


> Love how active this group is!! Just can't keep up though... Hehe!! I had a normal abdominal ultrasound... Don't really know what we saw... He did manage to measure the baby... He says all looks good so I'm happy ;)

That's great! Did the doc point out what everything was you were looking at? 

It makes me think of the Friends episode where Rachel and Ross are at the 1st u/s and the doctor points it out on the screen (its so early like we all are and there isn't much of anything to see) and she is crying cuz she can't see it and that she is going to be a horrible mom cuz she can't even see her baby :haha: 

I've been like studying other women's u/s at 7 weeks to have an idea what I should see at mine on the 30th :flower: Maybe I should train my DH too so he doesn't look at me and say "I don't see anything" :dohh:


----------



## DrGomps

SugarBeth said:


> I also considered tandem feeding. With my last pregnancy, DD would have just been turning two. She's 21 months old now and still so addicted, so I wasn't sure how I'd wean her so fast and considered just letting her do it.
> 
> But this time she'll be 2 1/2. She LOVES food, will eat anything, but just loves nursing. I'm hoping to keep her so busy this summer that she'll wean on her own and will stop thinking about nursing. Right now, anytime I sit down she wants to come over for a swig! :haha:
> 
> Right now for exercising, we go for a walk around town and do yoga in the mornings. That's all I'm willing to do in first tri. I'd love to start pilates in second tri, but I said that all through my daughter's pregnancy and never even opened the wrapping to the dvd! :dohh:

with your history it makes sense...I was very active my last pregnancy but still gained 65 lbs. :dohh: So I plan on being active as I can.



brit3435 said:


> Drgomps i also love to workout mainly jogging and elliptical nothing high intensity. I plan to ask my dr if it is ok to continue this during pregnancy. He said it was fine with my previous pregnancy but I did end up in preterm labor so I can't help but worry about that happening again.
> 
> Dynamicmae glad everything is growing on track!did you have an abdominal us or a Transvag?


My Doc encourages exercise...she gave me SUCH a hard time about the amount of weight I gained with my daughter...she was CONVINCED I would have GD, but I didn't. I was healthy...just rather big. :haha: She was SUPER impressed when she saw I lost it all then some!! I kind of enjoyed proving her wrong...but yeah..I plan on remaining as active as I can safely...but am listening to my body.



diamondlove33 said:


> Drgromps - There isn't really a rush to tell her MOTHER but we're so excited we want to be able to tell her fairly soon... but she's 3 1/2 and has the biggest mouth were just not sure how well it would go over with her hearing it from baby rather than us..
> 
> Located in San Francisco, Bay Area.. :)

so does your step daughter know??? Definitely better to hear it from you!! OOh I love SF...we are talking about moving there when I am done with my PhD. My brother lives in SF and I used to go there all the time when I was in undergrad (at UC Davis). :D



diamondlove33 said:


> As for excercising i've always been a workout FREAK... up until the last 6 months - I loved doing MMA and Muay Thai though and those things are DEFINATELY out during pregnancy, but I did like running and weights, however, i've heard that since i've been out of shape for a little while I have to EASEEEEEEE into it but I just don't feel like i'm doing anything because i'm not even sore after! :(

I am actually doing a MMA program at home called les mills combat..it has Muay thai...I take it easy and don't fight with anyone, but I am still able to do it just fine. :shrug:But yeah, they say if you are active before your pregnancy its fine to continue, but during pregnancy is not the time to turn up the notch on your physical fitness. :haha:



Suzy_Q said:


> I feel late to the party but figured I'd share as well!
> 
> 1)Whats your name? Suzy
> 
> 2) Where are you located??? Wisconsin
> 
> 3) Occupation? Professor
> 
> 4) Any kids (besides this one)? 0
> 
> 5) How long TTC?? 7 months
> 
> I'm also worried about working out. I was doing Insanity workouts for about 1 month, then stopped for my IUI/Injectibles cycle and now, I'm terrified to do something stupid to hurt the baby and also terrified that I'll gain too much weight! My BMI is 26 and at 38, I don't think I can afford to gain too much weight as I may never lose it. Plus, even though I have the 26 BMI, I have run 5k's and even a 1/2 marathon in the recent past. Any advice you ladies can share from your doctors/experiences about exercise is greatly appreciated!!!

what are you a professor of??? I LOVE insanity...I did that and both asylums...but yeah, its not exactly pregnancy friendly...:haha: If you breastfeed it can help you lose it!! :D



diamondlove33 said:


> I know it's early but has anyone else been obsessing over baby names? What is everyone thinking ?
> 
> So far all we have (that we can agree on) are:
> 
> Girl- Aria, Kaelyn or Kaelen Renee (my middle name)
> 
> Boy- Jackson David or Jackson James. ..
> 
> I like 'different' names and he's wayyy more mainstream .. ugh!

I had a good friendwho died young named Kaylan. Love your names. :flower:



Dynamicmae said:


> Hey Ladies!! I haven't had time to catch up on the blog will sit tonight and have a read. I went to gynea today @ 5weeks 6days because of cramping.... All is well and our gestational sac has grown.... I am soooo releived!! Didn't see a heart beat yet but will hear and see it at our next scan on 6th May :D

yay! Glad to hear it!






diamondlove33 said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> We sort of have names picked out already. For a girl we want Hannah Sophia. Boy we haven't quite settled yet. We had wanted Theodore originally but I'm having a hard time picturing myself yelling that name out! LOL We're also thinking about Luke. DH wants to be able to say "Luke, I am your father" a la Darth Vader. But with Theodore he could potentially grow up to be an Uncle Ted which is what my niece and nephew call my husband...and my husband's name is NOTHING like Ted. It's a joke that started when my nephew was small and just stuck.
> 
> I've always loved the name luke! very classic but new age too. Theodore would be cute to keep a family tradition going ! names are so hard i'm always on name websites and can't stop - i want a name that means something so when i looked up the meaning of my name you could imagine my surprise at 'one who entangles men' being the definition of my name (Kassandra) hhhahahaha!
> 
> We also liked kylee too, but far too commonClick to expand...

ooh I love Hannah!! thats pretty!!! Theodore is nice too! I like long elegant names with fun nicknames! :thumbup:



DHBH0930 said:


> Our lists for both genders are big, about a dozen each. Which is surprising that we agree on that many names since I'm a teacher so there were MANY names I tossed out because they made me think of "that student'' :haha: We are just going to wait till we know the gender to pick since we have such big lists and that will narrow it down to 1/2!
> 
> On another note, is anyone else already really wanting to nest? This is my first so we don't already have a nursery, but we have a room designated. Ever since we moved into our house 1.5 years ago we left it empty knowing it would be a babies room and we had nothing else to put in there anyway. Anywho, now that I'm preggers, I REALLY want to decorate it, but I want it to be specific to the gender and it's just overall too soon for buying stuff *sigh*

thats awesome that you have a room...LOL...no real nesting here...my idea of nesting is getting my spring /summer clothes and putting away my winter clothes...I even got out my maternity clothes. :hahah: wont' need it for awhile...but it brought back good memories...

there is no harm browsing and seeing what theme you want for either gender...I saved most of the stuff from DD, so we are covered as far as supplies...unfortunately the baby won't have a room...we live in a 2 bedroom appt in NYC and have a live in nanny. so both kids will be in our room. 



Lara310809 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> I know it's early but has anyone else been obsessing over baby names?
> 
> We have a name for a girl (Darcy Beau) but no name for a boy yet.
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> On another note, is anyone else already really wanting to nest? This is my first so we don't already have a nursery, but we have a room designated. Ever since we moved into our house 1.5 years ago we left it empty knowing it would be a babies room and we had nothing else to put in there anyway. Anywho, now that I'm preggers, I REALLY want to decorate it, but I want it to be specific to the gender and it's too soon for that *sigh*Click to expand...
> 
> I dunno; I wouldn't call it nesting as such, but we're on the verge of moving house, and I just want to get it done so that I know I can then focus on the pregnancy and getting ready for the baby properly; not in all of this chaos.Click to expand...

Ooh I love Darcy...pretty...BOO. Moving stinks...especially while pregnant. 



Kaiecee said:


> As of now my cervix seems to be just sensitive just like my last one so I'm not gonna worry now
> 
> I'm really tired and no energy does anyone have a trick to get energy ??

ugh...I wish there was....I have been consuming more caffeine then I should...but being a working pregnant mom its hard...



Lara310809 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> I did weekly bump pics with all my pregnancies; it's lovely to look back on. I've attached one of them below :)
> 
> I had pics from weeks 1-4 because I was taking weekly pics while TTC as well. I wanted a complete set
> 
> They're great pics Lara. Mine wont look as good cause I already look how you did at 20 weeks!! :haha: I dont care though, as long as the baby grows in there I dont mind what size I get.Click to expand...
> 
> LOL, I was sucking in my belly as much as I could at the beginning; I've done that in every pregnancy because I too look like I'm already 5 or 6 months gone. I have HH cup boobs and mybelly comes out further :wacko:
> 
> 
> why are you going to combi feed out of curiosity??? I would love to tandem feed, but my daughter will be over 2 by then! I started weaning her at 4 months and she LOVES food, but she just loves my milk more! :dohh: I still feed her at least 5x a dayClick to expand...

It's a long story really.

Full explanations are here: 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/982383-want-quit-but-actually-cant.html
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/breastfeeding/1367055-weaning-off-breast-please-help.html

Basically I've had lots of problems BF (not biological, but emotional), and I had PND, and my daughter is a bit obsessed with the boob, and the past year has been a horrible time for me, and I'm just not willing to risk repeating it by EBF another baby. It created a lot of problems for us; I went through the mill a bit with her. Things have become easier since I just accepted my situation; she is now eating solids, which helps, but it's by no means perfect, or even close.[/QUOTE]

sorry to hear about your PnD and migraines...def sounds like weaning is your best option for your sanity. 



Dynamicmae said:


> Love how active this group is!! Just can't keep up though... Hehe!! I had a normal abdominal ultrasound... Don't really know what we saw... He did manage to measure the baby... He says all looks good so I'm happy ;)

wow...thats awesome you could see so much transabdominal.


----------



## Lara310809

LOL *DrGomps *that was a crazy quoting post :haha: Moving while pregnant IS crazy, and this will be the second time we've done it. We actually moved abroad when I was pg with our eldest. I was 30 weeks and we moved down here from the UK - 2000 miles. It was interesting to say the least, but my MIL accompanied us, and she used to be a midwife so I was in safe hands :thumbup: At least this time we're not going too far; within 1/4 of a mile, though I'm more anxious about this move because now we have two children to worry about :lol:


----------



## diamondlove33

Lol I agree DrGromps you are a quoting genius! haha I'm totally loving this forum all these women so darn excited about something the size of an apple seed ! Makes me happy i'm not the only one :dohh: Feel like i'm way more excited than DH because it's my first but not his. ugh . trying REALLY hard not to take it out on him but he just isn't as 'into it' as i always thought he would be... high expectations? Does anyone else feel this way 

DrGromps- We're actually about 40min outside of SF but no one knows where my tiny little town is .. haha so I just say SF.. We love it but really want to move into a more 'homey, small town' feeling place.. 

** We do want to tell the LO first before her mother gets to it but it's just very tricky.. Maybe have DH tell her when he's picking up the baby? But then if she freaks out it's not going to be good either.. ugh! Baby mama drama :dohh: I just want to make it as easy as possible on the LO ya know?


----------



## Lara310809

diamondlove33 said:


> Feel like i'm way more excited than DH because it's my first but not his. ugh . trying REALLY hard not to take it out on him but he just isn't as 'into it' as i always thought he would be... high expectations? Does anyone else feel this way

i think guys handle it differently TBH. My OH has never had a fantastic reaction to a BFP, but he's always excited to tell people. And he's more the quielty-mull-it-over type, opposed to me, who wants to scream it from the rooftops. 

- - -

My nipples are killing me :( It's so uncomfortable when LO feeds, and she's feeding more often because she's unsettled with her teething. And her sucking makes my boobs itchy :shrug:


----------



## diamondlove33

is anyone else's lower abdomen sore?? like they've been doing crunches?? Mines so sore my friend said it's everything stretching..


----------



## Kaiecee

Sugarbeth
All I drink is water doesn't seem to help every time Riley goes to bed I'm falling asleep on the couch too :)


----------



## Starry Night

I'm not drinking enough water. I keep forgetting until I'm at the point where my mouth feels like cotton. But I hate going to the bathroom so much. ha ha Being on modified bed rest just adds to my fatigue. I'm getting really bored so I might try adding more activities to my routine if I can go several days in a row without spotting.

We already have a nursery but that means we'll be having to move DS out. Could be a bit traumatic I suppose, but DS will eventually like having the bigger room. The only problem is his new room is currently bright pink and has leftover princess-y touches from the previous homeowners. I have a colour for the walls picked out but still am not sure how I want to decorate his room. I might be uncreative and just go with a PIXAR Cars theme as it's easy finding stuff for that. With the nursery I went with a Beatrix Potter/Peter Rabbit theme and it is SO HARD finding stuff for that in North America. I managed to find a couple of things on eBay and PotteryBarn Kids sells a nursery set with a limited selection.


----------



## SugarBeth

I hate the constant bathroom trips. My bladder is going crazy - sometimes I'll make it ten steps out of the bathroom and need to pee again! 

We'll also be moving DD out of the nursery. Her toddler room is right next to it, and I'll be getting it painted into a cute little girl room for her. However, we're going to keep her bed in the nursery as we side car the crib for babies to our bed. DD has so much stuff that there's no where to put the baby's things in the nursery, so that's what we'll be working on fixing in a few months. Today I spent hours just organizing all of her stuff and trying to limit it down to what she plays with daily.


----------



## brit3435

We have a room all ready as well. It's been empty since wemoved into this house since we planned to have another baby.its the same size as my daughters room so she will be staying in her room. Just trying to decide whether or not we will use her crib or buy another one. Dd is very attached to her crib at the moment.


----------



## Kaiecee

Since Riley will be 11 months were gonna put him in his own bed and give the crib to the baby if its another boy ill keep them in the same room for a couple months if not ill give her a room alone but I need to find a house to move by the 1st of October cause the owner here stopped paying his mortgage and the bank is taking the house which sucks


----------



## DrGomps

Lara310809 said:


> LOL *DrGomps *that was a crazy quoting post :haha: Moving while pregnant IS crazy, and this will be the second time we've done it. We actually moved abroad when I was pg with our eldest. I was 30 weeks and we moved down here from the UK - 2000 miles. It was interesting to say the least, but my MIL accompanied us, and she used to be a midwife so I was in safe hands :thumbup: At least this time we're not going too far; within 1/4 of a mile, though I'm more anxious about this move because now we have two children to worry about :lol:

That was a massive quote post. Lol. We moved recently, next door to an apartment on the same floor. Wasn't too bad. 




diamondlove33 said:


> Lol I agree DrGromps you are a quoting genius! haha I'm totally loving this forum all these women so darn excited about something the size of an apple seed ! Makes me happy i'm not the only one :dohh: Feel like i'm way more excited than DH because it's my first but not his. ugh . trying REALLY hard not to take it out on him but he just isn't as 'into it' as i always thought he would be... high expectations? Does anyone else feel this way
> 
> DrGromps- We're actually about 40min outside of SF but no one knows where my tiny little town is .. haha so I just say SF.. We love it but really want to move into a more 'homey, small town' feeling place..
> 
> ** We do want to tell the LO first before her mother gets to it but it's just very tricky.. Maybe have DH tell her when he's picking up the baby? But then if she freaks out it's not going to be good either.. ugh! Baby mama drama :dohh: I just want to make it as easy as possible on the LO ya know?

Eh, I think men just handle pregnancy different. We become mothers at the moment of conception. They become fathers at birth. I feel like my hubby is in denial. 



diamondlove33 said:


> is anyone else's lower abdomen sore?? like they've been doing crunches?? Mines so sore my friend said it's everything stretching..

I get the odd pulling/stretching. Maybe round ligament pain? Your uterus growing? 



SugarBeth said:


> I hate the constant bathroom trips. My bladder is going crazy - sometimes I'll make it ten steps out of the bathroom and need to pee again!
> 
> We'll also be moving DD out of the nursery. Her toddler room is right next to it, and I'll be getting it painted into a cute little girl room for her. However, we're going to keep her bed in the nursery as we side car the crib for babies to our bed. DD has so much stuff that there's no where to put the baby's things in the nursery, so that's what we'll be working on fixing in a few months. Today I spent hours just organizing all of her stuff and trying to limit it down to what she plays with daily.

The nursery/toddler room sounds precious. 

I hate the constant peeing. Especially at night. 

I am so dizzy/light headed. Wish it would go away.


----------



## Starry Night

Sugar Beth - we plan on keeping the baby beside our bed for awhile too. Our bassinet is designed as a sort of co-sleeper where the one side is a bit lower so it makes it easier to reach over and grab the baby. It's also a playpen so when the baby outgrows the bassinet I can keep him/her in there. We had DS in our room for about 3 months at which point we were waking him up just as much as he was waking us up so the move was mutually beneficial.

Our bedroom is between the two other bedrooms so I will be able to feel close to either. The toddler room is closer but I have a monitor for the nursery.


----------



## DHBH0930

I was so much better about drinking lots of water before I was pregnant, now I have to make myself drink it. I haven't noticed having to pee more often really, and I knew I wouldn't since I have always had to go very frequently.

I've kinda noticed my stomach muscles feeling a bit tight, like after a work out. Though I was doing gardening over the weekend, maybe it's from that....

The room that will be the nursery is the closest room to the master, the one thing I worry about is you have to pass the stairway to get to it... We have a dim night light to see know, maybe will need a brighter one for when we have to stumble to the babies room in the middle of the night. For sure a gate will go up eventually, but not till the baby is capable of making an escape. otherwise i dont want to deal with a gate for as long as i can! 

However I do plan to have the baby in our room, next to the bed at first. Not sure for how long, I know everyone does it differently. But about how long till the baby can go in its own room? When it starts sleeping for longer amounts at a time?


----------



## brit3435

We moved dd into her own room at 7 weeks and she was sleeping through the night for 13 to 14 hrs by then. I could see her crib from our bed though since it was across the hall. This baby's room will be about 20 ft from our room and I can't see it from our rm so we will prob keep the baby in our rm until it is sleeping through the night. I'm worried about my daughters sleep being disrupted when the baby wakes up though.


----------



## SugarBeth

We decided to keep baby in the room for at least a year beforw getting their own room. I wouldnt want to be all alone at night so I felt uncomfortable forcing my baby to. With dd, we're just transferring her to her own room now as she's our first and has no one to be with. Hopefully we wont have that problem with the next one, but still plan to have them in our room fot a good while. 

I love sidecarring. Its easy to breastfeed and we still have our entire bed to ourselves. Dd loves having her own space and being able to easily come into bed in the morning for a quick wake up nurse. Definitely plan to keep this system, we slept great since day one like this.


----------



## Kaiecee

Riley was in his own crib by 2 months and sleeping thru the night dh doesn't want the baby to get too attached to sleeping in our room so he said 2 months for the new baby too


----------



## Lara310809

We had our eldest sleep in our room with us until she was 19m old - a month before her sister was due to be born. WE had to move out of the bedroom though - we are four people in a one bedroom flat(apartment), so we made the bedroom into "the kids room" and we sleep on a sofa bed in the lounge. She had no problems at all in adjusting, but then she's a good sleeper and self settled at that point anyway.

When our youngest was born her cot would be in the bedroom, but she co-sleeps with us after midnight.

When the baby comes (we'll be in a new house with two bedrooms), we will have the cot in our room while she's waking often, but as soon as her sleep is a bit better she'll go I to the bedroom with her sisters. I hope it won't be too long; our youngest was sharing a room with the eldest when she was 3m old :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Morning all :wave:

I was just reading through the conversation...I plan on buying this co sleeper. I LOVE the idea of it!


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't want my kids to be in my room too long I need my space with dh and they need not to be scared to sleep alone


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm thinking based off you guys and my friends we will have the baby in our room for the first 2-3 months. But then move it into the nursery, we plan on having a video monitor. I don't want to get it too used to being in our room making the transition hard, but also feel that it will make it so much easier for the first couple months for the 1,000 times we will be having to get up :haha:


----------



## brit3435

It's def a personal preference as far as sleeping situation. Dd loves her own crib and room and dh and I love our bedroom privacy. On the other hand my sil has her 3 yr old and 5 month old still sleeping in their bed and they prefer that. If you do want to move your baby into their own rm at some pt the sooner you do it the easier the transition will be on you and the baby.


----------



## DrGomps

I like that cosleeper alot...we will probably end up cosleeping again...DD is still in our bed. :dohh:

I got my first dr's appt on May 1st! Can't wait!!!

Also...here is my first bump pic!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/560178_10101757368990283_1608921951_n_zpsa3a8488b.jpg

and super excited to get this today! 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1366206616900315_zps0d7b3abb.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

I'm jealous that you have a flat stomach after having a baby already; after my first I was left with loads if stretched skin :(


----------



## DHBH0930

I wish my tummy looked like that and I have never had a baby! :haha:

I also love seeing this... The pic is blurry, but man is that test line dark! I just bought some of the clear blue digis that have the conception indicator on it from online, I'm so impatient and need anything I can get to reassure myself till my 1st u/s
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DrGomps

Lara310809 said:


> I'm jealous that you have a flat stomach after having a baby already; after my first I was left with loads if stretched skin :(


I have a lot of stretches and loose skin. I did ALOT of core work to tighten back up. Now it's going to stretch again. Oh well. Totally worth it!


DHBH0930 said:


> I wish my tummy looked like that and I have never had a baby! :haha:
> 
> I also love seeing this... The pic is blurry, but man is that test line dark! I just bought some of the clear blue digis that have the conception indicator on it from online, I'm so impatient and need anything I can get to reassure myself till my 1st u/s

Thanks Hun. I actually gained 8 lbs since my mc in January. :blush: 

Beautiful test! I love the conception indicator one, no doubt yours will
Say 3+!


----------



## Kaiecee

Is anyone not have sore boobs cause i don't


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Is anyone not have sore boobs cause i don't

I don't! Just like I don't have any other pregnancy symptoms :shrug: my DH isn't complaining though! :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm thinking based off you guys and my friends we will have the baby in our room for the first 2-3 months. But then move it into the nursery, we plan on having a video monitor. I don't want to get it too used to being in our room making the transition hard, but also feel that it will make it so much easier for the first couple months for the 1,000 times we will be having to get up :haha:

I LOVE my video monitor. It's the #1 thing I had to get and it has made such a difference. My daughter has always been so sneaky. She'll wake up and not say a word, get out of her crib and go get in trouble. I would never be able to leave her through nap time if I didn't have a video monitor. Such peace of mind!



DrGomps said:


> I like that cosleeper alot...we will probably end up cosleeping again...DD is still in our bed. :dohh:
> 
> I got my first dr's appt on May 1st! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Also...here is my first bump pic!!
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/560178_10101757368990283_1608921951_n_zpsa3a8488b.jpg
> 
> and super excited to get this today!
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1366206616900315_zps0d7b3abb.jpg

You look great!!



ready2Bmum said:


> Morning all :wave:
> 
> I was just reading through the conversation...I plan on buying this co sleeper. I LOVE the idea of it!
> 
> View attachment 600303
> 
> 
> View attachment 600305

Those are neat! I considered getting one, then went the cheap way and changed our convertible crib into a day bed and pushed that to the side of our bed. It's basically a three sided crib.



Kaiecee said:


> Is anyone not have sore boobs cause i don't

I do, but I'm breastfeeding so that probably has something to do with it. 

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, and my ultrasound is in the morning! Having a hard time sitting still today. 

Here's my bump pic from exactly 5 weeks (the dating in the pic is off). I do them weekly, so I'm due for another tomorrow. Can't wait to get a bump going!!

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/week1_zpse79db015.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

My boobs themselves don't hurt, but my nipples do, but I'm BF so I put it down to being pregnant AND breastfeeding.


----------



## diamondlove33

LADIES!! Could not wait to get on here today! JUST had my first ultrasound and i'm a little over 5 wks today, baby looks great and best of all... WE SAW A HEARTBEAT!!! Couldn't believe my eyes. It was beautiful .. of course I cried.. Fear not ladies made sure to attach pics! First one is the U/S and second one is my eency weency bump.. went from 127pounds to 124 since i've been pregnant .. shocking since I eat like it's going out of style!
 



Attached Files:







5wks417.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 17









bump5wks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## diamondlove33

PS: SHOCKING but the 'baby' is the middle white dot!! Not the whole little circle thing just that teeny tiny little dot! AMAZING!


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> PS: SHOCKING but the 'baby' is the middle white dot!! Not the whole little circle thing just that teeny tiny little dot! AMAZING!

Congrats on the great scan! That's awesome that they found a heartbeat so early!! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats, Diamond! That's awesome that you already got to see the heartbeat so early!


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks for posting a pic of your scan, due date buddy :winkwink: I'm glad all went well and that you got to see the heartbeat!


----------



## DrGomps

SugarBeth said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking based off you guys and my friends we will have the baby in our room for the first 2-3 months. But then move it into the nursery, we plan on having a video monitor. I don't want to get it too used to being in our room making the transition hard, but also feel that it will make it so much easier for the first couple months for the 1,000 times we will be having to get up :haha:
> 
> I LOVE my video monitor. It's the #1 thing I had to get and it has made such a difference. My daughter has always been so sneaky. She'll wake up and not say a word, get out of her crib and go get in trouble. I would never be able to leave her through nap time if I didn't have a video monitor. Such peace of mind!
> 
> 
> 
> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I like that cosleeper alot...we will probably end up cosleeping again...DD is still in our bed. :dohh:
> 
> I got my first dr's appt on May 1st! Can't wait!!!
> 
> Also...here is my first bump pic!!
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/560178_10101757368990283_1608921951_n_zpsa3a8488b.jpg
> 
> and super excited to get this today!
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/image_1366206616900315_zps0d7b3abb.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> You look great!!
> 
> 
> 
> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :wave:
> 
> I was just reading through the conversation...I plan on buying this co sleeper. I LOVE the idea of it!
> 
> View attachment 600303
> 
> 
> View attachment 600305
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those are neat! I considered getting one, then went the cheap way and changed our convertible crib into a day bed and pushed that to the side of our bed. It's basically a three sided crib.
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone not have sore boobs cause i don'tClick to expand...
> 
> I do, but I'm breastfeeding so that probably has something to do with it.
> 
> I'm 6 weeks tomorrow, and my ultrasound is in the morning! Having a hard time sitting still today.
> 
> Here's my bump pic from exactly 5 weeks (the dating in the pic is off). I do them weekly, so I'm due for another tomorrow. Can't wait to get a bump going!!
> 
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/week1_zpse79db015.jpgClick to expand...

you look amazing! so fit!!

OMG...your scan is tomorrow!! EEKS!!!



diamondlove33 said:


> LADIES!! Could not wait to get on here today! JUST had my first ultrasound and i'm a little over 5 wks today, baby looks great and best of all... WE SAW A HEARTBEAT!!! Couldn't believe my eyes. It was beautiful .. of course I cried.. Fear not ladies made sure to attach pics! First one is the U/S and second one is my eency weency bump.. went from 127pounds to 124 since i've been pregnant .. shocking since I eat like it's going out of style!

yay! Thats amazing!!! Congrats hun!!! 


SugarBeth said:


> Congrats, Diamond! That's awesome that you already got to see the heartbeat so early!


I agree...its super early...with my daughter I went at 5w6d and no hb...scared the crap out of me...they made me wait a whole week and it was there...but yeah, 5w4d is DEF early to see the HB!! eeks!!

I have to wait 2 weeks just to see my OB and make the appt for my scan...oh well..at least by the time I have the scan there will be something to see...


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> I wish my tummy looked like that and I have never had a baby! :haha:
> 
> I also love seeing this... The pic is blurry, but man is that test line dark! I just bought some of the clear blue digis that have the conception indicator on it from online, I'm so impatient and need anything I can get to reassure myself till my 1st u/s

No kidding! I took 11 of them.. trust me you're not crazy! hahha


----------



## nicky84

Kaiecee said:


> Sugarbeth
> All I drink is water doesn't seem to help every time Riley goes to bed I'm falling asleep on the couch too :)




diamondlove33 said:


> LADIES!! Could not wait to get on here today! JUST had my first ultrasound and i'm a little over 5 wks today, baby looks great and best of all... WE SAW A HEARTBEAT!!! Couldn't believe my eyes. It was beautiful .. of course I cried.. Fear not ladies made sure to attach pics! First one is the U/S and second one is my eency weency bump.. went from 127pounds to 124 since i've been pregnant .. shocking since I eat like it's going out of style!

That's amazing!! I'm having my scan on Friday and ill be 5w5d so I hope my scan is as good as yours!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Lara310809 said:


> Thanks for posting a pic of your scan, due date buddy :winkwink: I'm glad all went well and that you got to see the heartbeat!


Of course, Lara! Now your know what your little bean looks like right now!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats on the great scan diamond love! I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow! I hope we get to see the heartbeat like you did! Did they adjust your due date at all? When is your next appt?


----------



## ready2Bmum

diamondlove33 said:


> LADIES!! Could not wait to get on here today! JUST had my first ultrasound and i'm a little over 5 wks today, baby looks great and best of all... WE SAW A HEARTBEAT!!! Couldn't believe my eyes. It was beautiful .. of course I cried.. Fear not ladies made sure to attach pics! First one is the U/S and second one is my eency weency bump.. went from 127pounds to 124 since i've been pregnant .. shocking since I eat like it's going out of style!

Thanks so much for posting your pic!! FANTASTIC news that you got to see the heart beat!! :happydance:

I have my scan on May 4th. *Lara* do you have one before then? We can keep posting our pics to track our babies!! :happydance:

P.S *diamond & lara *..how are your symptoms today?


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats everyone!! H & H 9 months to you all.. 

Is it okay for me to join.. Im due Dec 15th :) with our third baby!!

Ultrasound next tues the 23rd


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> Congrats on the great scan diamond love! I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow! I hope we get to see the heartbeat like you did! Did they adjust your due date at all? When is your next appt?

Nope! Due date still at 12/14/13! Next appt is 4/29/ ... we'll be able to hear the heartbeat!!


----------



## diamondlove33

lilrojo said:


> Congrats everyone!! H & H 9 months to you all..
> 
> Is it okay for me to join.. Im due Dec 15th :) with our third baby!!
> 
> Ultrasound next tues the 23rd

WELCOME! how ya feeling??


----------



## diamondlove33

ready2Bmum said:


> P.S *diamond & lara *..how are your symptoms today?

 Feeling a LITTLE bit of queasiness after lunch today.. but other than that just tired and lazy.. .but of course on :cloud9: .. i haven't stopped crying off and on all day long.. so i guess you can add emotional to my symptom list! haha oh and my boobs feel like someone was punching them all night haha


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Congrats everyone!! H & H 9 months to you all..
> 
> Is it okay for me to join.. Im due Dec 15th :) with our third baby!!
> 
> Ultrasound next tues the 23rd

Of course! Welcome and congratulations! You have been added :happydance: 


GL ladies on you ultrasounds! There are quite a few of you about to have your 1st for this pregnancy :happydance: keep us posted how it goes, and if your date changes and of course post a pic! :thumbup:


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Congrats everyone!! H & H 9 months to you all..
> 
> Is it okay for me to join.. Im due Dec 15th :) with our third baby!!
> 
> Ultrasound next tues the 23rd




diamondlove33 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the great scan diamond love! I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow! I hope we get to see the heartbeat like you did! Did they adjust your due date at all? When is your next appt?
> 
> Nope! Due date still at 12/14/13! Next appt is 4/29/ ... we'll be able to hear the heartbeat!!Click to expand...

Man I want your doctor! My first appt. isn't till the day after your second! :dohh: and I know I don't even have to wait as long as some other women on this thread! I'm about ready to call and beg for an ultrasound sooner :blush: I have horrible patience when it comes to some things and this is definitely one of them :flower: Those of us that have to wait still will just have to live vicariously through you and the others getting early scans :thumbup:


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for adding me ladies.. 

I feel good.. spotted on and off for over a week.. had a small bit yesterday and none so far today so fxed it has stopped.. :) Im on progesterone so thinking it has been my cervix being irritated.. 

Symptoms: hungry, tired, peeing all the time, boobs hurt on and off lol, ms has just started somewhat in the mornings.. mostly just tired and hungry.. 

Intro:

Name: Logan
Live: Minnesota
Occupation: SAHM
Children: One dd who is almost 4, and a son who is 14 months.. 
Months TTC: 5 months.. 2 months on clomid :) so possibility of twins ;)


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is on my last nerve today I don't even want to see his face !!


----------



## Starry Night

diamond - congrats on the beautiful scan! I'm really thinking that seeing a heartbeat at this point shows your little guy is strong and healthy! :) And I think I've been losing a bit of weight too without eating too much less. Perhaps most of our calories now go to the baby? Though I am not fit like so many of the ladies here. I've always been borderline-chubby even when I was eating 1500 calories a day and exercising (which I haven't been doing over the winter...lol).

RE: sore boobs - mine aren't really sore per se. They are more sensitive to touch and whatnot but I do get the occasional ache. Otherwise they feel fairly normal most of the time. They're simply busting out of my bras and I already went up two cup sizes after my son!


----------



## Starry Night

Whoops. The sore boobs conversation is in the other December thread. Oh well. Most of you are over there too.


----------



## SugarBeth

Starry Night said:


> Whoops. The sore boobs conversation is in the other December thread. Oh well. Most of you are over there too.

Lol, I wonder if we'll all condense one day? I feel like we're all the same people talking about the same stuff on two groups. I can't keep track of which group I say what to, so i keep repeating myself a lot. I love having active groups, but can't keep track of who is talking where!


----------



## DHBH0930

Starry Night said:


> Whoops. The sore boobs conversation is in the other December thread. Oh well. Most of you are over there too.

We were also talking about sore boobs or lack of on here too :flower:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

:hi: Hi, everyone!! 
I am due Dec 14th(ish) with our third!!


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Whoops. The sore boobs conversation is in the other December thread. Oh well. Most of you are over there too.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if we'll all condense one day? I feel like we're all the same people talking about the same stuff on two groups. I can't keep track of which group I say what to, so i keep repeating myself a lot. I love having active groups, but can't keep track of who is talking where!Click to expand...

I made my thread since there weren't any others tracking due dates. The other one was made a few days after mine. I enjoy running a thread and keeping up with everyone's dates, and I considered switching over to the other thread but I'm not a fan of how the first page is laid out, I like to more easily see who is due and when, the only icon I plan on adding is a gender icon, so that its not so messy looking


----------



## DHBH0930

AmaryllisRed said:


> :hi: Hi, everyone!!
> I am due Dec 14th(ish) with our third!!

Hello! Congratulations! When is your first scan?


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is on my last nerve today I don't even want to see his face !!

Sorry to hear that.... I think I've been more easily annoyed with DH the past few days too :dohh:


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Thanks for adding me ladies..
> 
> I feel good.. spotted on and off for over a week.. had a small bit yesterday and none so far today so fxed it has stopped.. :) Im on progesterone so thinking it has been my cervix being irritated..
> 
> Symptoms: hungry, tired, peeing all the time, boobs hurt on and off lol, ms has just started somewhat in the mornings.. mostly just tired and hungry..
> 
> Intro:
> 
> Name: Logan
> Live: Minnesota
> Occupation: SAHM
> Children: One dd who is almost 4, and a son who is 14 months..
> Months TTC: 5 months.. 2 months on clomid :) so possibility of twins ;)

Glad to hear the spotting has mostly stopped for you! Wow twins on top of 2 others! You would definitely have your hands full :winkwink:


----------



## SugarBeth

I really like this thread! I'm fine if they don't get condensed, I just get a bit confused between the four December ones I'm on. I've never been on multiple due date groups at once before, but it is nice and chatty which is fun!



DHBH0930 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starry Night said:
> 
> 
> Whoops. The sore boobs conversation is in the other December thread. Oh well. Most of you are over there too.
> 
> Lol, I wonder if we'll all condense one day? I feel like we're all the same people talking about the same stuff on two groups. I can't keep track of which group I say what to, so i keep repeating myself a lot. I love having active groups, but can't keep track of who is talking where!Click to expand...
> 
> I made my thread since there weren't any others tracking due dates. The other one was made a few days after mine. I enjoy running a thread and keeping up with everyone's dates, and I considered switching over to the other thread but I'm not a fan of how the first page is laid out, I like to more easily see who is due and when, the only icon I plan on adding is a gender icon, so that its not so messy lookingClick to expand...


----------



## lilrojo

LOL, uh yeah im really just hoping for one but you never know with clomid.. 

So when did everyone get there bfp :)

Mine was a faint at 8dpo and a frer and digi at 9dpo, bloods at 10 :)


----------



## SugarBeth

lilrojo said:


> So when did everyone get there bfp :)

I got mine on the 6th, one day late for AF. I thought there was zero chance of pregnancy as I had a really weird ovulation and really felt strongly that my period was on it's way. I found out accidently, as I went to the urgent care for an eye infection that came from my daughter falling into me and giving me a black eye days earlier. They tested me for pregnancy so they'd know what's safe to give me, and boom - the nurse showed me my very surprising but so wanted BFP!


----------



## lilrojo

Wow sugar that will be a story to tell... funny.. congrats though..

bet you were shocked!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

lilrojo said:


> Wow sugar that will be a story to tell... funny.. congrats though..
> 
> bet you were shocked!!!

Definitely! With our other pregnancies, it took us 5 months and 11 months to get pregnant with actively trying. This was our first month doing something in between ntnp/ttc and it stuck. We were so surprised and thrilled!


----------



## brit3435

lilrojo said:


> LOL, uh yeah im really just hoping for one but you never know with clomid..
> 
> So when did everyone get there bfp :)
> 
> Mine was a faint at 8dpo and a frer and digi at 9dpo, bloods at 10 :)

I got mine at 9 dpo. Very faint but not fmu either. The next day it was an obvious bfp!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told by my dr. When I was on clomid for my second boy that the chances of multiples can be less than 10%


----------



## ready2Bmum

lilrojo said:


> LOL, uh yeah im really just hoping for one but you never know with clomid..
> 
> So when did everyone get there bfp :)
> 
> Mine was a faint at 8dpo and a frer and digi at 9dpo, bloods at 10 :)

Lilrojo..I also got my bfp on my 4th month of clomid. We won't know for another 2 weeks if there's just one. Like you, I'd prefer one,but im prepared for two. My OH would love two! Crazy men haven't a clue! :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

lilrojo said:


> LOL, uh yeah im really just hoping for one but you never know with clomid..
> 
> So when did everyone get there bfp :)
> 
> Mine was a faint at 8dpo and a frer and digi at 9dpo, bloods at 10 :)

 in my first pregnancy, 17DPO. In my second, 11DPO. In this pregnancy, 12DPO.

I implanted at 8DPO this time around, and HPTs were negative up until 12DPO, so it took 4 days for the HCG to rise enough to be detected.



ready2Bmum said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> LOL, uh yeah im really just hoping for one but you never know with clomid..
> 
> So when did everyone get there bfp :)
> 
> Mine was a faint at 8dpo and a frer and digi at 9dpo, bloods at 10 :)
> 
> Lilrojo..I also got my bfp on my 4th month of clomid. We won't know for another 2 weeks if there's just one. Like you, I'd prefer one,but I'm prepared for two. My OH would love two! Crazy men haven't a clue! :haha:Click to expand...

my eldest says there's a baby brother AND a baby sister in there :shock: for the first baby, you kinda think "if it's twins we'll manage, we want more than one child anyway", but this is our final baby, and the thought of twins now scares me a little bit :haha: obviously we'll figure it out if it's twins, but I'm hoping its just the one! We have around 7 weeks until we find out either way. Sounds like a long time compared to many ladies here, but someone in my OH's family had twins and they only found out at about 25 weeks! Then because twins are delivered earlier, they only had about 11 weeks to get used to the idea LOL.


----------



## DHBH0930

I had my first BFP at 10 dpo on Friday the 5th. It wasn't "dark" but it was easily seen. I was not at all expecting to see anything at all. 2 months before when I had a chemical I didn't see anything till 12 dpo and it was soooo faint. So this was a nice surprise, I did my digi 2 days later and got a positive on that too. Again I was so sure I wouldn't, I told myself its early and there probably isn't enough HCG for it to pick it up, but there it was! Since then my tests have gotten super dark, which makes me a little less nervous since with my chemical they faded till it was negative...

I'm having so much trouble sleeping these last few nights, and not for any specific reason. I've had to pee a couple times each night, but once a night is normal for me. I have also just been waking up and random times for no reason, and just not feeling comfortable. Temperature issues and position issues... Ugh, I'm so tired :sleep:


----------



## Lara310809

Ugh, my night last night was awful. My nipples are so sensitive now that when LO feeds it hurts. She co-sleeps with us and feeds all night, so last night I was so uncomfortable. Goin gak have to sort out her feeding soon


----------



## ready2Bmum

I had my bfp at 10dpo aswell. A very light line on a frer..I wouldn't let myself believe it so I did a digi two hours later, lunch time at 10dpo and it still came up +2-3. I couldn't believe it!! 6 days before af was due!

I don't even know why I tested, I didn't have any symptoms if anything we had decided to give things a rest for a while after months of trying. We still dtd over fertile days but we didn't do any of the extra stuff we had been doing like elevated hips,preseed,softcups etc.


----------



## nicky84

Looking forward to hear how Brit's u/s went today!!! So nervous for mine tomorrow.... Really struggled with MS this morning, anyone got any tips of how to try and keep it to a minimum??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DHBH0930 said:


> AmaryllisRed said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi, everyone!!
> I am due Dec 14th(ish) with our third!!
> 
> Hello! Congratulations! When is your first scan?Click to expand...

First appointment is May 9. I'll be 9 weeks. I'm guessing I'll probably have a scan that day, since my dr usually does them at the first appt. :thumbup: 



nicky84 said:


> Looking forward to hear how Brit's u/s went today!!! So nervous for mine tomorrow.... Really struggled with MS this morning, anyone got any tips of how to try and keep it to a minimum??

Eat!! For me, my morning sickness has been awful when I first get up and am trying to get the boys fed and dressed, etc. Then once I eat, I feel better. And once I have my once-daily dr pepper, though I'm not sure how much that actually does. :)


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> Congrats on the great scan diamond love! I'm so nervous for my scan tomorrow! I hope we get to see the heartbeat like you did! Did they adjust your due date at all? When is your next appt?

Brit today's the day! Hope all goes well!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is on my last nerve today I don't even want to see his face !!

Ohhh I feel your pain! It's so annoying sometimes.. my DH and I have been at eachtohers throats for a week now and it's driving me crazy - he REALLY needs to use more patience... :cry:


----------



## diamondlove33

Got my BFP at 10dpo.. took a test b/c my coffee smelled and tasted like cat pee.. so on a whim AT WORK went to the bathroom, set the test on the floor , sat on the toilet on my phone and just glanced down.. fully expecting it to be neg. and BAM :bfp: 

Couldn't wait to get home to tell DH :happydance:


----------



## lilrojo

THanks ladies.. its so fun hearing all the difference of us all for when we got our bfps.. 

I have 5 days to my scan.. I cant wait.. time cant go quick enough


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!

Yey- :happydance: I've been checking online throughout the day to see how it went with you, so chuffed everything looks good, and can't wait to see the pictures!! Exciting that you get to have another scan in 12days... Could you make out the foetal pole yet?


----------



## brit3435

Yes we could see a tiny white area that the dr said was the baby :)


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Yes we could see a tiny white area that the dr said was the baby :)

I bet you were so happy, I'm really anxious about mine tomorrow, as every time I've gone in that room it's been bad news.... So hope we can see something!


----------



## brit3435

nicky84 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we could see a tiny white area that the dr said was the baby :)
> 
> I bet you were so happy, I'm really anxious about mine tomorrow, as every time I've gone in that room it's been bad news.... So hope we can see something!Click to expand...

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Nicky! I can't wait to hear about it! You might even see a heartbeat on yours. My dr seemed to think I was only a day or two shy of a hb.


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> nicky84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Yes we could see a tiny white area that the dr said was the baby :)
> 
> I bet you were so happy, I'm really anxious about mine tomorrow, as every time I've gone in that room it's been bad news.... So hope we can see something!Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your scan tomorrow Nicky! I can't wait to hear about it! You might even see a heartbeat on yours. My dr seemed to think I was only a day or two shy of a hb.Click to expand...

Great picture. Thanks Brit ill update you all as soon as I get back...


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!

Glad your scan went well! Too bad you were just shy of seeing the heartbeat, guess that's one good thing for those of us who have to wait longer for our first scan :flower: 

Our scans will be on the same day, since my 1st scan is scheduled for the 30th :happydance: you are just about 1 day ahead of me so your scan is just about exactly what I would be seeing now, so thanks for sharing! :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

Aww happy the scan went well Brit.. :) 12 days will fly by :)

Nicky-hope your scan tom goes well :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!

Great news Brit. Congrats :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!

Aww i'm so excited for you! You definately JUST missed the heart beat I saw mine and I was only 5wks 4days! At least you have something to look forward to at your next appt, maybe you'll even get to HEAR it!!


----------



## brit3435

Thanks everyone I'm really happy everything is growing on schedule but I sure will be happy to see that heartbeat in 12 days. How is everyone feeling? I've been feeling really bloated. How is everyone feeling about being pregnant during the summer? Last yr the temps were over 100 degrees for over 2 months here so I'm thinking it might be miserable!


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Thanks everyone I'm really happy everything is growing on schedule but I sure will be happy to see that heartbeat in 12 days. How is everyone feeling? I've been feeling really bloated. How is everyone feeling about being pregnant during the summer? Last yr the temps were over 100 degrees for over 2 months here so I'm thinking it might be miserable!

Same here, very bloated... Don't know why I wore pants :dohh: I've been wearing dresses the past few days, the pants today were a huge mistake. Luckily my top was loose enough that no one could tell I had them unbuttoned all day :blush: :haha:

It's already been mid 80s here, so I'm sure we will definitely get well into the 100s this summer. One thing good is during the worst of the summer we all won't too big yet :flower: i couldn't imagine being 8 or 9 months along in the middle of summer....I plan on wearing loose sundresses and flip flops everyday... I also have summers off since I'm a teacher so when it starts hitting record highs, I will hide out in my air conditioned house :haha:


----------



## lilrojo

LOL, I was pregnant with my daughter in the summer and was not having fun, I had her July 31st.. so yeah huge and sweaty.. not fun.. this time shouldn't be as bad.. thankfully..


----------



## Kaiecee

Ya I'm sure being really pregnant in the summer must suck


----------



## DHBH0930

Ugh...really need this tree pollen to go away :growlmad: I heard allergies can be worse when pregnant...


----------



## Kaiecee

It's seems most things are worse when pregnant lol


----------



## Suzy_Q

But I've found my allergies give me a stuffy nose, covering my keen sense of smell and helping me evade morning sickness so far! At least that is what I've been telling myself :haha:


----------



## nicky84

Hi everyone, 

I've just returned from my scan, as its in the right place this time :happydance: we saw the yolk sac and a beating heartbeat, so happy after everything we've been through that were finally at this point. Measuring spot on 5w 5d, and going back on the 13th may or another scan. Will upload a pic soon :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> It's seems most things are worse when pregnant lol

It's true...just like EVERYTHING is a symptom :wacko:

I had another horrible night, woke up about 7 times, again most of them for no reason, one time I was super hungry and had to get a snack or I wouldn't have been able to fall back to sleep. If I can't sleep now, how am I gonna be able to sleep when I'm massively pregnant?! :wacko: TGIF!


----------



## DHBH0930

nicky84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just returned from my scan, as its in the right place this time :happydance: we saw the yolk sac and a beating heartbeat, so happy after everything we've been through that were finally at this point. Measuring spot on 5w 5d, and going back on the 13th may or another scan. Will upload a pic soon :happydance:

That's great! Glad you got to see the heartbeat! :happydance: Can't wait to see a pic :flower:


----------



## nicky84

The white blob is the baby with a beating heartbeat


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Awwwww. :cloud9: 

I wish I had a stuffy nose!! The super smeller is NOT helping my nausea! 

And I remember with last pregnancy waking up at 3 am every night, having a snack and watching some tv, and going back to sleep. Seemed to always happen at the same time. I sort of enjoyed it. :) 
That was one of the signs to me this time that I might be, because I woke up at 3 am one night and couldn't go back to sleep until I ate. :thumbup:


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Nicky!! That is awesome that you got to see the heartbeat! Now you can relax and enjoy being pregnant :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I have both a very stuffy nose AND super, super smell! The whole house smells bad! I asked my husband to please help me track it down, but he can't smell anything bad at all. It's there, I know it!

I'm excited for summer pregnancy. I plan to spend most days at the pool with my toddler. We both love swimming, and it'll be great exercise for us both. With my daughter, I had her in July and pregnancy in winter was a pain for me - I was stuck inside the house all day and the days went by so slowly. I'm packing my summer schedule so it goes nice and fast!

I had my scan yesterday too, but it was a bit disappointing for what I was hoping for. All that was visible was a yolk sac, and a possible, might be baby. No heartbeat yet, no sure fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks. The doctor said not to get discouraged and this is normal, but it definitely freaks me out after going 13 weeks in pregnancy last time and never getting to see or hear a heartbeat. I have a long two week wait until my next scan to see what's going on!


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats Nicky!! :)

Hope everyone is well.. MS has reared its head as of this morning.. I hadn't eaten anything and I felt so sick I was gagging getting breakfast ready for myself and my kids.. not a fun moment.. but it makes me feel reassured things are going well :)


----------



## luz

Can I join? I'm due dec 3. Based off my LMP i was supposed to be due Nov 13, but due to long cycles and a bunch of stuff i don't really understand that's not the case anymore! I went in for a private ultrasound when i thought i was 8 weeks and all we saw was a gestational sac. I was a little freaked, but the dr assured me it was ok, that i wasn't as far along as i thought. So at my 1st dr appointment they were able to do an internal ultrasound where we saw a baby with a heartbeat - that was absolutely amazing! 

We are so excited! This pregnancy was a huge surprise since we weren't going to start trying until july, but i guess we didn't do anything to prevent it so that is what happens! This is our second, my first is a little boy who is going to be 17 months next week. We can't wait to find out what we're having. 

I'm so nauseous ALL day long, and the stuffy nose is killing me! BUT! despite all that i'm happy to be starting this journey again.


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> I have both a very stuffy nose AND super, super smell! The whole house smells bad! I asked my husband to please help me track it down, but he can't smell anything bad at all. It's there, I know it!
> 
> I'm excited for summer pregnancy. I plan to spend most days at the pool with my toddler. We both love swimming, and it'll be great exercise for us both. With my daughter, I had her in July and pregnancy in winter was a pain for me - I was stuck inside the house all day and the days went by so slowly. I'm packing my summer schedule so it goes nice and fast!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday too, but it was a bit disappointing for what I was hoping for. All that was visible was a yolk sac, and a possible, might be baby. No heartbeat yet, no sure fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks. The doctor said not to get discouraged and this is normal, but it definitely freaks me out after going 13 weeks in pregnancy last time and never getting to see or hear a heartbeat. I have a long two week wait until my next scan to see what's going on!

Sorry :cry: I'd be so disappointed too, it's probably best that I didn't have an early scan since then I would be doing more harm by stressing out :wacko: Try and relax and do as much as you can to keep your mind off of it. I'm sure everything will be fine. Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you! :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

luz said:


> Can I join? I'm due dec 3. Based off my LMP i was supposed to be due Nov 13, but due to long cycles and a bunch of stuff i don't really understand that's not the case anymore! I went in for a private ultrasound when i thought i was 8 weeks and all we saw was a gestational sac. I was a little freaked, but the dr assured me it was ok, that i wasn't as far along as i thought. So at my 1st dr appointment they were able to do an internal ultrasound where we saw a baby with a heartbeat - that was absolutely amazing!
> 
> We are so excited! This pregnancy was a huge surprise since we weren't going to start trying until july, but i guess we didn't do anything to prevent it so that is what happens! This is our second, my first is a little boy who is going to be 17 months next week. We can't wait to find out what we're having.
> 
> I'm so nauseous ALL day long, and the stuffy nose is killing me! BUT! despite all that i'm happy to be starting this journey again.

Of course you can! Welcome and congratulations! :happydance: That's awesome that you've had a great scan already. :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!

yay congrats hun!! What dates were you going by earlier??? LMP??



diamondlove33 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I just got back from my dr appt and everything looks great! The dr couldn't make out a heartbeat quite yet but he said based on my opk positive I'm only 5 wks 3 days. He said I could come in tomorrow or the next day and see it but that it wouldn't make him feel any better about the pregnancy as everything looks right on track. We saw the gestational sac and the yolk sac measuring 5 wks 3 days. I'm scheduled to have another ultrasound on the 30th so dh and I can see the heartbeat and then I will go back in 4 weeks after that. New due date is dec 16! Oh he also said I will have to have intramuscular progesterone injections starting at 18 weeks to prevent preterm labor like I had with dd. I'm a little disappointed we couldn't see the heartbeat but I'm excited to have a second scan in 12 days! Oh and I have pictures I'll try to post those!
> 
> Aww i'm so excited for you! You definately JUST missed the heart beat I saw mine and I was only 5wks 4days! At least you have something to look forward to at your next appt, maybe you'll even get to HEAR it!!Click to expand...

I didn't see a hb with my DD at 5w6d...the actual ave day to see it is 6w5d. :flower:



nicky84 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've just returned from my scan, as its in the right place this time :happydance: we saw the yolk sac and a beating heartbeat, so happy after everything we've been through that were finally at this point. Measuring spot on 5w 5d, and going back on the 13th may or another scan. Will upload a pic soon :happydance:




nicky84 said:


> View attachment 601535
> 
> 
> The white blob is the baby with a beating heartbeat

yay!! CONGRATS!!



AmaryllisRed said:


> Awwwww. :cloud9:
> 
> I wish I had a stuffy nose!! The super smeller is NOT helping my nausea!
> 
> And I remember with last pregnancy waking up at 3 am every night, having a snack and watching some tv, and going back to sleep. Seemed to always happen at the same time. I sort of enjoyed it. :)
> That was one of the signs to me this time that I might be, because I woke up at 3 am one night and couldn't go back to sleep until I ate. :thumbup:

yeah...I hate having a super sense of smell working in a lab..



SugarBeth said:


> I have both a very stuffy nose AND super, super smell! The whole house smells bad! I asked my husband to please help me track it down, but he can't smell anything bad at all. It's there, I know it!
> 
> I'm excited for summer pregnancy. I plan to spend most days at the pool with my toddler. We both love swimming, and it'll be great exercise for us both. With my daughter, I had her in July and pregnancy in winter was a pain for me - I was stuck inside the house all day and the days went by so slowly. I'm packing my summer schedule so it goes nice and fast!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday too, but it was a bit disappointing for what I was hoping for. All that was visible was a yolk sac, and a possible, might be baby. No heartbeat yet, no sure fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks. The doctor said not to get discouraged and this is normal, but it definitely freaks me out after going 13 weeks in pregnancy last time and never getting to see or hear a heartbeat. I have a long two week wait until my next scan to see what's going on!

ugh...I don't enjoy being pregnant in summer...I was with DD...she was born in november...it wasn't fun in the humidity....but at least things are slower and more relaxed here at my work...so I am looking forward to that.

and having an early scan, if too early can be such a worry. :hugs: I KNOW your pain...the tech at my first scan was SUCH a jerk...she basically was telling me my pregnancy wasn't viable...I tried to explain that I had long cycles...I oed on CD 24 and so my dates were off...sure enough I was measuring spot on for the day I oed...anywho...mine was at 5w6d...there was a gestational and yolk sac and the start of a fetal pole but no hb...I had to wait a week to come back and it was the longest week of my life...but everything was FINE!! Did you think you were further along?? I always go by O date and not LMP as its not accurate for me. And a day makes a HUGE difference in early pregnancy. Like I said earlier, the average day to see a HB is 6w5d. :hugs:



luz said:


> Can I join? I'm due dec 3. Based off my LMP i was supposed to be due Nov 13, but due to long cycles and a bunch of stuff i don't really understand that's not the case anymore! I went in for a private ultrasound when i thought i was 8 weeks and all we saw was a gestational sac. I was a little freaked, but the dr assured me it was ok, that i wasn't as far along as i thought. So at my 1st dr appointment they were able to do an internal ultrasound where we saw a baby with a heartbeat - that was absolutely amazing!
> 
> We are so excited! This pregnancy was a huge surprise since we weren't going to start trying until july, but i guess we didn't do anything to prevent it so that is what happens! This is our second, my first is a little boy who is going to be 17 months next week. We can't wait to find out what we're having.
> 
> I'm so nauseous ALL day long, and the stuffy nose is killing me! BUT! despite all that i'm happy to be starting this journey again.


welcome! and congrats!!



DHBH0930 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I have both a very stuffy nose AND super, super smell! The whole house smells bad! I asked my husband to please help me track it down, but he can't smell anything bad at all. It's there, I know it!
> 
> I'm excited for summer pregnancy. I plan to spend most days at the pool with my toddler. We both love swimming, and it'll be great exercise for us both. With my daughter, I had her in July and pregnancy in winter was a pain for me - I was stuck inside the house all day and the days went by so slowly. I'm packing my summer schedule so it goes nice and fast!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday too, but it was a bit disappointing for what I was hoping for. All that was visible was a yolk sac, and a possible, might be baby. No heartbeat yet, no sure fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks. The doctor said not to get discouraged and this is normal, but it definitely freaks me out after going 13 weeks in pregnancy last time and never getting to see or hear a heartbeat. I have a long two week wait until my next scan to see what's going on!
> 
> Sorry :cry: I'd be so disappointed too, it's probably best that I didn't have an early scan since then I would be doing more harm by stressing out :wacko: Try and relax and do as much as you can to keep your mind off of it. I'm sure everything will be fine. Hope the next 2 weeks fly by for you! :flower:Click to expand...

yeah....early scans, if too early can cause lots of unneccessary worry. 


AFM...DD is sick with a fever...so no sleep for me, she was nursng pretty much ALL night...on a positive note, I think the crazy headaches/fatigue and dizziness were all due to being sick...I still have a bit of dizziness and feel pregnant but not as SICK as I was early. SO I am relieved that I have more energy and feel better...now just wish my DD felt better...

what does everyone have planned this weekend??? We are having a birthday party for DH tomorrow.


----------



## DHBH0930

Have fun at the birthday party! This weekend I'm working, have some photo shoots lined up (so the fun work, not my normal job :thumbup:) and there is a women's show that me and my mom and two sisters are going to on Sunday, lots of cute things to buy and sample :flower: they are bummed its too early to know gender since they always sell cute baby things there.


----------



## lilrojo

Hmm not much going on over the weekend... try to wish time away till Tuesday..


----------



## DrGomps

for sugarbeth...:flower:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/chart_zpsb2cba91d.jpg


----------



## Starry Night

nicky - congrats on the excellent scan!

Feeling far too brain dead to keep up with everything. Though someone mentioned gas. Oh boy, I think that is my number one symptom this time. It even comes in a routine. Every night after supper it comes, builds until I think my stomach will explode and then at 10:30 I start to fart (tmi, ha ha) and feel much better.

And I hate stupid pregnant dreams. Right now I have a recurring theme where I'm in my early 20s again and I'm trying to get my DH to notice me but he just won't. He'll go off with another girl. When I wake up I have to remind myself it was just a dream and that we are together.


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I have both a very stuffy nose AND super, super smell! The whole house smells bad! I asked my husband to please help me track it down, but he can't smell anything bad at all. It's there, I know it!
> 
> I'm excited for summer pregnancy. I plan to spend most days at the pool with my toddler. We both love swimming, and it'll be great exercise for us both. With my daughter, I had her in July and pregnancy in winter was a pain for me - I was stuck inside the house all day and the days went by so slowly. I'm packing my summer schedule so it goes nice and fast!
> 
> I had my scan yesterday too, but it was a bit disappointing for what I was hoping for. All that was visible was a yolk sac, and a possible, might be baby. No heartbeat yet, no sure fetal pole. I should be 6 weeks. The doctor said not to get discouraged and this is normal, but it definitely freaks me out after going 13 weeks in pregnancy last time and never getting to see or hear a heartbeat. I have a long two week wait until my next scan to see what's going on!
> 
> ugh...I don't enjoy being pregnant in summer...I was with DD...she was born in november...it wasn't fun in the humidity....but at least things are slower and more relaxed here at my work...so I am looking forward to that.
> 
> and having an early scan, if too early can be such a worry. :hugs: I KNOW your pain...the tech at my first scan was SUCH a jerk...she basically was telling me my pregnancy wasn't viable...I tried to explain that I had long cycles...I oed on CD 24 and so my dates were off...sure enough I was measuring spot on for the day I oed...anywho...mine was at 5w6d...there was a gestational and yolk sac and the start of a fetal pole but no hb...I had to wait a week to come back and it was the longest week of my life...but everything was FINE!! Did you think you were further along?? I always go by O date and not LMP as its not accurate for me. And a day makes a HUGE difference in early pregnancy. Like I said earlier, the average day to see a HB is 6w5d. :hugs:Click to expand...

I actually have NO idea when I O'ed. It's so funny, as every month I can pinpoint the exact day of my O, but not last month. It actually seemed like I didn't O at all, I'm assuming we hit it right when it started, and that's why I never saw the O signs. So I only have the standard dates to go by, which aren't very reliable as I'm both breastfeeding and have odd cycles after my miscarriage. My cycles are anywhere from 26-30 days, so I could be off by at least a few days. Dr. said that if what he thought might be the baby is the baby, it measured 5w, 4d which sounds normal to me. 

I knew I was really early to see the heartbeat, so I'm trying to comfort myself with knowing that it usually isn't there yet, especially if I'm a few days earlier. I'm loving hearing stories about those who saw what I did and had a happy outcome within a few weeks. I'm so hoping that happens for me, I want this baby so much!


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> for sugarbeth...:flower:
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/chart_zpsb2cba91d.jpg

Aww, thank you! That does make me feel better! :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Drgomps I thought I was a day farther along than my dr did. Not much I know but can make a difference in seeing hb or not this early. I actually oed over night on the 24th so he said conception occurred the 25th. Thanks for sharing about the scan with your dd it makes me feel a lot better! My dr said not to worry but I can't help it only 11 more days until I will hopefully see that hb! I'll be 7 weeks 1 day so we should def see it then! 

We don't have much planned for the weekend but today my best friend from middle and high school is coming over and bringing her dd for a play date so that will be fun. She is 6 months younger than my dd but they still have a blast :)


----------



## threegirls

December 20th due date here :)


----------



## DHBH0930

threegirls said:


> December 20th due date here :)

Welcome!!! Have any symptoms yet? When's your first appointment?


----------



## lilrojo

Oh my goodness ms has arrived for me.. my head was in the toilet lol.. didn't actually throw up but i was quite close.. fun times ahead :) at least i know everything "should be" okay.. I so cant wait for my scan.. i will be 6+2


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Early scans are stupid. :haha: I had a similar situation last time where I was 5 1/2 weeks and saw only an empty sac and had a very stressful two weeks of waiting until my next appt at which everything was normal. 

I hated being pregnant in the summer. Ick. I am SO hot when I'm pregnant anyway (I mean I feel hot... although, yeah... I look hot, too!!:haha:), so even in winter, I'm like, can someone turn on the a/c?? 

Tomorrow I am going to meet a girl to trade woven wraps and then my dad is coming over to play catch with my son. Then Sunday we are going to a baptism and then the zoo. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think that anyone should get early scans just incase its not detectable cause there your freaked out till ur next one


----------



## DHBH0930

Well this will be a stressful weekend... Just noticed some brown discharge...could probably be nothing but of course I'm gonna worry :nope:


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't worry about discharge I have pink and brown spotting I had it with Riley too brown just means old blood u can get it after irritation after dtd


----------



## Lara310809

Thats part of the reason I won't go for an early scan. We don't have the money to pay for one, but even if we did, I don't think I'd book one; I would worry myself sick for the rest of the time up until my 12 week scan, and there might not even be reason to worry. I also refuse to use a Doppler; I'm not trained to use one, and they're fiddly; the midwives here don't even use them until the 16 week appointment because the heartbeat is notoriously hard to find. Even at my 16 week appointments it's been hard to find. I don't see the point in worrying myself when pregnancy is a dicey time already. But I understand that some women have to have that reassurance. 

6 weeks today, and got my 3+ on my Clearblue digital this morning. It's my last digital, and I wanted the 3+ so I waited until today so that I'd definitely get it :lol: Somehow, now I've reached 6 weeks I feel "properly" pregnant now LOL. Still no real symptoms, but that's fine by me.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm 6+1 I think the only symptom I had so far is wanting to throw up but it was the worse this morning I was gagging for about 5 min nothing happened but I just know the ms is just around the corner


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara310809 said:


> Thats part of the reason I won't go for an early scan. We don't have the money to pay for one, but even if we did, I don't think I'd book one; I would worry myself sick for the rest of the time up until my 12 week scan, and there might not even be reason to worry. I also refuse to use a Doppler; I'm not trained to use one, and they're fiddly; the midwives here don't even use them until the 16 week appointment because the heartbeat is notoriously hard to find. Even at my 16 week appointments it's been hard to find. I don't see the point in worrying myself when pregnancy is a dicey time already. But I understand that some women have to have that reassurance.
> 
> 6 weeks today, and got my 3+ on my Clearblue digital this morning. It's my last digital, and I wanted the 3+ so I waited until today so that I'd definitely get it :lol: Somehow, now I've reached 6 weeks I feel "properly" pregnant now LOL. Still no real symptoms, but that's fine by me.

Happy 6week mark bump buddy!. :flower: still no real symptoms here either.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH0930 said:


> Well this will be a stressful weekend... Just noticed some brown discharge...could probably be nothing but of course I'm gonna worry :nope:

I don't blame you for being worried I would be too but I had brownish pink discharge with dd several times up until 13 weeks and she was just fine in there :hugs: 

I agree that for some people the early scans can be stressful. But even though we didn't see the heartbeat yet i feel more reassured after the scan bc my dr said everything looks great and the pregnancy is in the uterus. I had been having ovary pain so I was just slightly worried. I'm also a photography fanatic so the more pics the better for me. :happydance: my dr office just started offering 3d scan for an extra charge at 16 and 27 weeks and you can choose your a photo package just like if you we're getting a family picture. So funny but who am I kidding I know I'll want to do it :haha:

No real symptoms for me either. Slight queasiness throughout the day. Tiredness in the evening and sore boobs but nothing that screams your pregnant! With my dd the symptoms kicked in about 6 weeks 2 days so we shall see!


----------



## Starry Night

I think early scans are good for ruling out ectopics. That's the reason I got my early scans. Of course, the first scan would never show a viable baby so I had to go back a week later. I'm getting an early scan but at this rate I'm guessing I'll be at least 8 weeks by the time it gets scheduled so they should be able to find a baby in there somewhere.

Ugh, last night was the sickest I've been yet. I thought I was going to throw up for sure. I have yet to vomit in pregnancy and I really don't want to start a new trend. Mornings are when I feel the best so feeling pretty good right now.

I started spotting again so DH told me I was doing too much and have now been forbidden from the few things I have been doing. I actually should go lie down soon as even sitting up gets painful after awhile. I'm trying to think of simple stretches and exercises I could do so my muscles don't atrophy. I had a bit of a problem with that with DS' pregnancy and it took me FOREVER after he was born to feel like myself. It took a year to lose the weight.


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Don't worry about discharge I have pink and brown spotting I had it with Riley too brown just means old blood u can get it after irritation after dtd

Thanks...its definitely not from dtd...haven't done it in days since I've been sick, I'm pretty sure this isn't allergies and that I have a nasty cold :growlmad: Makes sleeping so hard! I know its common and as long as its not fresh red blood that things are probably okay. I can't help but worry though :wacko: since it started out as brown spotting when I had my chemical 2 months ago. If it keeps up I will probably call and see if I can get my first u/s this week instead of next week. I'd be 6 weeks along, so there is a good chance we'd see the heartbeat and it would help ease my mind. 



Lara310809 said:


> Thats part of the reason I won't go for an early scan. We don't have the money to pay for one, but even if we did, I don't think I'd book one; I would worry myself sick for the rest of the time up until my 12 week scan, and there might not even be reason to worry. I also refuse to use a Doppler; I'm not trained to use one, and they're fiddly; the midwives here don't even use them until the 16 week appointment because the heartbeat is notoriously hard to find. Even at my 16 week appointments it's been hard to find. I don't see the point in worrying myself when pregnancy is a dicey time already. But I understand that some women have to have that reassurance.
> 
> 6 weeks today, and got my 3+ on my Clearblue digital this morning. It's my last digital, and I wanted the 3+ so I waited until today so that I'd definitely get it :lol: Somehow, now I've reached 6 weeks I feel "properly" pregnant now LOL. Still no real symptoms, but that's fine by me.

I got my clearblue digis in the mail today, I was actually nervous to use it since I was afraid of it saying 1-2 or something...even though my first response ones are super dark. Thankfully I got the same result as you :happydance: Also no real symptoms here, all I am noticing is this darn cold! :growlmad:



brit3435 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Well this will be a stressful weekend... Just noticed some brown discharge...could probably be nothing but of course I'm gonna worry :nope:
> 
> I don't blame you for being worried I would be too but I had brownish pink discharge with dd several times up until 13 weeks and she was just fine in there :hugs:
> 
> I agree that for some people the early scans can be stressful. But even though we didn't see the heartbeat yet i feel more reassured after the scan bc my dr said everything looks great and the pregnancy is in the uterus. I had been having ovary pain so I was just slightly worried. I'm also a photography fanatic so the more pics the better for me. :happydance: my dr office just started offering 3d scan for an extra charge at 16 and 27 weeks and you can choose your a photo package just like if you we're getting a family picture. So funny but who am I kidding I know I'll want to do it :haha:
> 
> No real symptoms for me either. Slight queasiness throughout the day. Tiredness in the evening and sore boobs but nothing that screams your pregnant! With my dd the symptoms kicked in about 6 weeks 2 days so we shall see!Click to expand...

Thanks for the reassurance! My husband was even looking up "brown discharge" for me yesterday to find more info to help ease my mind and show me how many women have said they have had it and their pregnancies are fine. You know your husband is great when he is willing to google search "brown discharge" for you :haha:

I too haven't had symptoms that scream "your pregnant" either, I will hope that is a good thing. If they are coming I'd like for them to wait till my cold is gone :wacko: I'm already feeling miserable..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8527 (Medium).jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lilrojo

Hugs dhbh I have spotted on and off for 2 weeks now dr said don't worry unless its heavy like a period I have my scan Tuesday and can't wait


----------



## Lara310809

Boobs are really starting to ache now. Wish I wasn't BF :dohh: also I'm really lethargic; I put the sofa bed away, then tidied away the kids' books, and I had to sit down. I just feel drained. I felt the same yesterday, but I was clearing the new house (because we're moving next month) of furniture etc, and when we got home I was so tired. I thought it was from doing all the work, but now I think it's the pregnancy!


----------



## hope4rainbow

I lost my first pregnancy in October. :cry: We just found out we're expecting again! :happydance: Our first appointment is this Wednesday. My due date right now is December 10th, but I may have ovulated late. We'll see!


----------



## threegirls

DHBH0930 said:


> threegirls said:
> 
> 
> December 20th due date here :)
> 
> Welcome!!! Have any symptoms yet? When's your first appointment?Click to expand...

Thank you! Not too many symptoms here. My BBs are sensitive but that's about it. I've actually set up 2 appointments and had to cancel them due to school obligations. This is my 3rd pregnancy so I'm not in a huge rush to go in yet since I know not much happens at the first appointment. I'd almost rather have my first appointment closer to the time I can see or hear a heartbeat :winkwink:


----------



## DrGomps

Lara310809 said:


> Thats part of the reason I won't go for an early scan. We don't have the money to pay for one, but even if we did, I don't think I'd book one; I would worry myself sick for the rest of the time up until my 12 week scan, and there might not even be reason to worry. I also refuse to use a Doppler; I'm not trained to use one, and they're fiddly; the midwives here don't even use them until the 16 week appointment because the heartbeat is notoriously hard to find. Even at my 16 week appointments it's been hard to find. I don't see the point in worrying myself when pregnancy is a dicey time already. But I understand that some women have to have that reassurance.
> 
> 6 weeks today, and got my 3+ on my Clearblue digital this morning. It's my last digital, and I wanted the 3+ so I waited until today so that I'd definitely get it :lol: Somehow, now I've reached 6 weeks I feel "properly" pregnant now LOL. Still no real symptoms, but that's fine by me.

happy 6 weeks!! 

I can see both sides about early scans...I think if I had a mmc, I would want to know as soon as possible and it can rule out ectopic, which if left to 12 weeks can cause you to loose a tube, granted its rare. But its reassuring...

also, I love my doppler...but I think time you can hear baby depends on the position of the placenta and sensitivity of the doppler..I used it throughout my pregnancy...especially on days when my daughter wasn't very active...just reassuring.







hope4rainbow said:


> I lost my first pregnancy in October. :cry: We just found out we're expecting again! :happydance: Our first appointment is this Wednesday. My due date right now is December 10th, but I may have ovulated late. We'll see!

congrats!!



threegirls said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threegirls said:
> 
> 
> December 20th due date here :)
> 
> Welcome!!! Have any symptoms yet? When's your first appointment?Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Not too many symptoms here. My BBs are sensitive but that's about it. I've actually set up 2 appointments and had to cancel them due to school obligations. This is my 3rd pregnancy so I'm not in a huge rush to go in yet since I know not much happens at the first appointment. I'd almost rather have my first appointment closer to the time I can see or hear a heartbeat :winkwink:Click to expand...


what are you studying in school? Or is it your daughters school??


AFM...I am sick...again. :grr: sore throat/runny nose...we still had a party for DH...towards the end I was ready to collapse...luckily I had getting DD down as an excuse to go to sleep while guests were still here.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Nausea has officially started here. It was very slight yesterday,but much stronger today. Still not awful but I've a feeling its going to get stronger as the days go on!
Also my jeans are tight :cry:


----------



## threegirls

I'm in nursing school and it's the last couple weeks of the semester so I'm busy finishing things up. Of course I'm also busy with the three little ones running around too :) 

I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling like my jeans are getting tighter. I thought maybe I was going crazy :winkwink: I'm sure it's the bloating but it still sucks. With my twins you could tell I was pregnant very early. I can't wait to get a scan to see if there is one baby in there this time (although I wouldn't mind twins again) :)


----------



## luz

Anyone else who has bad ms? Mine lasts all day long and I can't find anything to make it better. I have managed to not throw up but that doesn't help the fact that I feel horrible all day every day..


----------



## SugarBeth

My morning sickness is steadily getting worse. It's not all day yet, and only really gets unbearable when I don't eat in time. Last pregnancy I learned than Preggie Pops are lifesavers, and they're really helping this time too. They give me time to calm my belly while I run to go grab some food. 

Breastfeeding is getting harder again, like it did last pregnancy. Usually my daughter will just come into bed in the morning and nurse and I'll just sleep through it. Now I'm so sore that it keeps me awake and I wait until the moment she starts to fall back to sleep and quick stop nursing. My one nipple is so sore it's turning colors!


----------



## Laelani

ready2Bmum said:


> Nausea has officially started here. It was very slight yesterday,but much stronger today. Still not awful but I've a feeling its going to get stronger as the days go on!
> Also my jeans are tight :cry:

I hear you my jeans are tight too!!


----------



## Lara310809

SugarBeth said:


> Breastfeeding is getting harder again, like it did last pregnancy. Usually my daughter will just come into bed in the morning and nurse and I'll just sleep through it. Now I'm so sore that it keeps me awake and I wait until the moment she starts to fall back to sleep and quick stop nursing. My one nipple is so sore it's turning colors!

i hear you :( my daughter uses me as a dummy all night though, so I'm hardly getting any sleep. Once we move house (in May) I'm sleep training her to sleep all night in her cot. Currently she sleeps there in the evenings, then comes into bed when she wakes at midnight. It can't carry on though. My nipples feel like when I first started BF her


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Hugs dhbh I have spotted on and off for 2 weeks now dr said don't worry unless its heavy like a period I have my scan Tuesday and can't wait

Thanks, it seems to have mostly stopped. It was really only when I wiped, I just freak about every little thing :wacko: I think my mind will be somewhat at ease once we've seen the hb.



hope4rainbow said:


> I lost my first pregnancy in October. :cry: We just found out we're expecting again! :happydance: Our first appointment is this Wednesday. My due date right now is December 10th, but I may have ovulated late. We'll see!

Congrats! Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## DHBH0930

I am also too bloated for jeans or any other pants, I've only been wearing dresses...

Still no ms but this cold is taking everything out of me. I'm out of breath from a flight of stairs! Sent the day walking around shopping with my mom and sisters, I don't think I've ever been so tired! :sleep:

Time for a nap....which I've been doing a lot. Think it's a combo of pregnant and sick making me so sleepy. 

A little over a week till my 1st u/s!! Hope this week goes by SUPER fast :winkwink:


----------



## lilrojo

I have 2 days left till my us.. its Tuesday at 1pm :)


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't done up my pants in about a week. :haha:

My ms is picking up too. If I remember correctly, my ms peaked around 7 weeks with my son so I'm hoping that if I survive this week it will start to get better. I know every pregnancy is different but I'm hoping it doesn't get worse. Right now I'm having a smoothie and the combination of the dairy and the iciness is really settling my stomach.

Good luck to the ladies with scans coming up!


----------



## lilrojo

My ms is terrible.. I can sit and feel nauseas like right now.. lol I feel sick if im hungry or if I eat.. its not fun so far.. but im taking it..


----------



## Lara310809

I don't know whether ie been bloated or not; yesterday I felt a lot bigger in the evening but I did pig out a bit :shrug: I am a SAHM though, so I can get away wearing sweats every day. If I don't wear sweats I wear leggings, and my tops are all maternity tops anyway (long story as to why I wear maternity clothes when not preg), so everything has lots of give :haha:

Still no appointment for the midwife, or a scan. Ho hum. I anticipate to see her at 10w though; so mid may I think, and a scan at the end of may or beginning of June. Seems a long time to wait


----------



## DrGomps

Lara, my daughter uses me as a dummy too...its annoying...

my pants are getting tighter too...I just switched to my bigger pants from when I lost all the weight...:blush: But its just the stupid bloating...

anywho...do you think we should have a blinkie or banner or something to represent this group?? anyone good at making those??


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I agree... we need a banner... :thumbup: 

My pants haven't been getting tight yet... But they are all the "stretch" type, so they're smaller in the morning and by the evening, they're just about falling down. :dohh: 

I've been nauseous... always when I first wake up in the morning (no puking yet!) and then throughout the day both before I eat AND after... unless I only eat a tiny bit. 
And my boobs... I'm telling you... they've been growing overnight! They're like huge this morning!! :haha: I love it. :haha:


----------



## AJCart

Hello ladies. I know I'm late joining in, but better late than never. At this stage I am due 4th of December :) MS is on and off all day, but have been lucky enough to only vomit once so far. The exhaustion, however, is knocking me for a six. We have horses and I am used to being able to go all day around the farm. Far out, not anymore!!


----------



## Laelani

We do need a banner! Who can make one? :haha:

Welcome AJCart!


----------



## lilrojo

Welcome to the new ladies.. :)

AFM my scan is tomorrow.. im excited and nervous.. lol


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hello girls :wave:
According to my LMP I am expecting my second little bundle of joy on 24th December. I know this is likely to get changed at my 12 week scan <3 
xXx


----------



## DHBH0930

I have this picture that others have recommended using for a banner. But my internet at work doesn't allow me to use a image hosting site to make a url for it. So either I can make it when I get home or if someone else does before then thats cool :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







blog banner (Small).JPG
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## diamondlove33

Morning ladies!

Haven't been able to gert on here all wkd, super busy and my allergies have me pretty much in bed they're so bad!! So amazing to see all of these sticky babies!! I've been feeling pretty good aside from the horrible mood swings!! :wacko: Have me feeling a little crazy.. it's okay though.. little waves of nausea here and there but nothing has sent me running for the bathroom or anything like that.. other than that just the soooooreeee bbs! 
and BLOATING everyone is telling me i'm getting a little bump but i am pretty sure it's gas.. hahaha


----------



## DHBH0930

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Hello girls :wave:
> According to my LMP I am expecting my second little bundle of joy on 24th December. I know this is likely to get changed at my 12 week scan <3
> xXx

Welcome and congrats! You have been added to the front page :happydance:


----------



## luz

What do you ladies do to cope with morning sickness? I haven't found anything that works and i've tried everything from sea bands to lemon.... i really hate throwing up so i do anything i can do avoid it. Have managed not to throw up but i've gotten pretty close! Staying full doesn't really help me since any and all food pretty much just makes me feel even more nauseous. ugh. anyone else who can't wait until 12 weeks? With my first my MS wasn't nearly as bad and magically was gone by 2nd tri.


----------



## Lara310809

Luz, I don't have MS yet, but in my previous pregnancies, the following helped me: 

* eating small amounts regularly
* Sniffing root ginger - I actually carried it around with me in my bag
* Eating ginger biscuits
* Hot water with lemon
* salty crackers (in US they're referred to as Saltines), or anything bland in flavour


----------



## DrGomps

I was thinking a banner that said December presents or something. 


I have been feeling awful. Am sick so stuffy nose/sore throat/pounding headache. 

Also some nausea. Seems too early for MS right?? Ugh. 

Luckily the experiments I am doing at work are automated. So I started the run and am now home lying Down.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Had my scan this morning and saw the heartbeat! This is my first and only so it brought tears to my eyes. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up because you never know but for today, I'm going to enjoy the miracle inside me


----------



## Lara310809

DrGomps said:


> I was thinking a banner that said December presents or something.
> 
> 
> I have been feeling awful. Am sick so stuffy nose/sore throat/pounding headache.
> 
> Also some nausea. Seems too early for MS right?? Ugh.
> 
> Luckily the experiments I am doing at work are automated. So I started the run and am now home lying Down.

Not too early; in my second pregnancy my MS hit at full force when I was 4w0d :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

Suzy_Q said:


> Had my scan this morning and saw the heartbeat! This is my first and only so it brought tears to my eyes. I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up because you never know but for today, I'm going to enjoy the miracle inside me

Awww... congrats! Glad you got to see a heartbeat!!! I know so many of us have it in the back of our heads, what if this and what if that. I feel that no matter how early it is, we should all enjoy it and not hold back our happiness. :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

Lara310809 said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> I was thinking a banner that said December presents or something.
> 
> 
> I have been feeling awful. Am sick so stuffy nose/sore throat/pounding headache.
> 
> Also some nausea. Seems too early for MS right?? Ugh.
> 
> Luckily the experiments I am doing at work are automated. So I started the run and am now home lying Down.
> 
> Not too early; in my second pregnancy my MS hit at full force when I was 4w0d :wacko:Click to expand...

I agree. With my first, I didn't even need a pregnancy test! I walked into the grocery store and got SO sick, I couldn't stop dry heaving at the sight of food. I was 3 weeks and 6 days! It didn't let up until I was about 8 months along, too.


----------



## DHBH0930

I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and no true ms here! I have a hard time finding something to eat, just cuz nothing sounds good :wacko: I don't feel "sick" to my stomach, maybe slightly queasy. But the best way to describe how I feel is "fragile" like how you feel AFTER having a bad stomach bug.


Is it next Tuesday yet????? :dohh: I think this is the most I've ever looked forward to something! Super excited but also nervous for my first ultrasound on the 30th. I really think I won't look at the monitor till she says everything is fine and she sees a heartbeat. I feel like it would be at least a little bit easier to deal with a mmc or something if I didn't see it on the monitor... Is that super weird?? :wacko:


----------



## lilrojo

I cant wait for my scan tomorrow.. Im excited and nervous.. and just want to know everything is perfect in there.. 

Congrats suzyQ.. :)


----------



## brit3435

DHBH0930 said:


> I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and no true ms here! I have a hard time finding something to eat, just cuz nothing sounds good :wacko: I don't feel "sick" to my stomach, maybe slightly queasy. But the best way to describe how I feel is "fragile" like how you feel AFTER having a bad stomach bug.
> 
> 
> Is it next Tuesday yet????? :dohh: I think this is the most I've ever looked forward to something! Super excited but also nervous for my first ultrasound on the 30th. I really think I won't look at the monitor till she says everything is fine and she sees a heartbeat. I feel like it would be at least a little bit easier to deal with a mmc or something if I didn't see it on the monitor... Is that super weird?? :wacko:

My ms with dd was just how you described it nothing sounded good. Although milk seemed to settle my stomach especially chocolate milk. I never threw up with her either and I was fine by 10 weeks. So far this pregnancy has been pretty low key on the ms as well. I've had a lot of dizziness lately though...has anyone else had that? 

My scan is next tues as well! I can't wait bc it was too early to see the hb at my first scan (5 wks 3 days).


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I will be 6 weeks tomorrow and no true ms here! I have a hard time finding something to eat, just cuz nothing sounds good :wacko: I don't feel "sick" to my stomach, maybe slightly queasy. But the best way to describe how I feel is "fragile" like how you feel AFTER having a bad stomach bug.
> 
> 
> Is it next Tuesday yet????? :dohh: I think this is the most I've ever looked forward to something! Super excited but also nervous for my first ultrasound on the 30th. I really think I won't look at the monitor till she says everything is fine and she sees a heartbeat. I feel like it would be at least a little bit easier to deal with a mmc or something if I didn't see it on the monitor... Is that super weird?? :wacko:
> 
> My ms with dd was just how you described it nothing sounded good. Although milk seemed to settle my stomach especially chocolate milk. I never threw up with her either and I was fine by 10 weeks. So far this pregnancy has been pretty low key on the ms as well. I've had a lot of dizziness lately though...has anyone else had that?
> 
> My scan is next tues as well! I can't wait bc it was too early to see the hb at my first scan (5 wks 3 days).Click to expand...

The only things that I've wanted to eat are pastas (creamy sauces like alfredo, or just buttered with some seasoning) potatoes, and bread...I managed to make myself eat some veggies...but seems like only starches sound good..I don't think having a cold helps, my appetite is always messed up with I'm sick, especially since nothing tastes right :wacko:

Looking forward to us both seeing the heartbeats next Tuesday! :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been getting dizzy too, especially when I first stand up.

I'm feeling pretty disappointed. My doctor's office just called and rescheduled my ultrasound - now instead of May 6th, it'll be on May 9th. Only three days, but it feels like they added an eternity onto it! Now I'll be 9 weeks instead of 7-8 to check for the heartbeat.


----------



## lilrojo

aww boo sugar... that sucks..


----------



## diamondlove33

congrats to everybody on their great scans and good vibes to everyone soon to have theirs! We saw our little beans heartbeak @ 5w4d - but obviously didn't get to hear... Will hear it on 4/29 ! I cried just seeing it so I can only imagine... 


Bump buddies, How is everyone's mood swings? Because I feel like i'm going insane.. cried because another woman took our bagel order on accident.. and then yelled at DH for not being sensitive to me. he just stares at me with his mouth open! ugh! helloooo it's not fun for me either!


----------



## Starry Night

diamond :hugs:. You'll adjust to the mood swings. Maybe not perfectly, but both you and DH will get used to eventually. Maybe just sit down with him and explain you don't mean to be crabby and ask for some patience and understanding.

britt - your ms sounds a lot like mine. With my son I had about 4 weeks of only being able to eat crackers and strawberry yogurt but I was only truly 'sick' for about a week and a half. Even then I didn't vomit. My ms had disappeared overnight and I was so worried but obviously my little guy was all right.

Went for blood work today. I forgot how much blood they take! Normally, these bloods don't get done until 12 weeks so I was surprised my doctor scheduled them right away. Another pregnant lady came in for her glucouse tests and it was a good feeling knowing I was pregnant too. After my loss I had to come in for multiple blood tests and there was always a pregnant lady in there with me. Now I felt like I was part of the club.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Blinkie: 
https://i.imgur.com/snutTQQ.gif
Yay or nay? I realize it's Christmassy, so if you all don't like it, we can change the colors to make it less so.


----------



## ready2Bmum

AmaryllisRed said:


> Blinkie:
> https://i.imgur.com/snutTQQ.gif
> Yay or nay? I realize it's Christmassy, so if you all don't like it, we can change the colors to make it less so.

The Christmassier the better I say!! :thumbup: ham it up some more if you want! :haha:


----------



## Weebear

I'm due 25th :) On my 30th birthday xx


----------



## Dynamicmae

I like our banner!


----------



## Suzy_Q

DHBH0930 - can you make your banner with a bit of holiday flair?


----------



## Kaiecee

How do u add the banner


----------



## SugarBeth

I did a wintery version of the first one:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/blogbannerSmall_zps718740f9.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> I did a wintery version of the first one:
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/blogbannerSmall_zps718740f9.jpg

Oooo I like that! Thanks!

Here is a link for anyone else who wants this as a signature..

[**img]https://i.imgur.com/bmlOAUy.jpg[/img]

Take out the **


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is mad at me cause my ex found out I'm pregnant I still have no idea how he found out but I also don't care it's none of his business !!!!'


----------



## SugarBeth

Hey everyone, I know we did a round of get to know you questions before, but I'd love to hear more now that we're getting to know each other better as we continue on our pregnancy journey together!

What number baby is this?
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
Where are you from?
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? 
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?


----------



## SugarBeth

> What number baby is this?
> Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?
> How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
> Where are you from?
> Are you hoping for team pink or blue?
> Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
> Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?
> Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?

This is my third baby, though the last one is our angel. My first daughter is Katie Belle, who's 21 months old. 

I'm a SAHM since I got pregnant with my first daughter.

I'm 24, going to be 25 in July. DH is 28. We've been married for a little over 3 years now.

I'm in Pennsylvania.

I don't care either way. Either would be wonderful, I just want a baby at the end of these 9 months!

We're definitely finding out. 

I can't decide...maybe try a birthing center again to get my water birth, or may just do it at the hospital. Home birth isn't an option for me. 

I'm still breastfeeding my toddler, so it's safe to say I'll be breastfeeding this new one too!


----------



## Laelani

*What number baby is this?* 1
*Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?* Working mommy
*How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* I'm 27 & OH is 8 years younger than me and we've been together officially since February (non conventional I know :haha:)
*Where are you from?* I'm from New Brunswick, Canada originally but live in Nova Scotia, Canada now
*Are you hoping for team pink or blue?* Definitely leaning toward team pink but will definitely be thrilled either way :cloud9:
*Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* We are finding out as soon as we can
*Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? *Hospital birth, scheduled C-Section for us
*Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?* Undecided at this point. Would like to try BF to see how it will go but we will see. I need to do more researching.


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm 26, il be 27 by the time baby gets here. OH is 8 years older. 
Its first baby for both of us.
We are together and madly in love for 4 years now. This baby was very much planned.
I work part time and am just finishing my teacher training too. I'm on placement at the mo.
I'm from Ireland.
OH is hoping team pink, I really don't care as long as a healthy baby comes out.
We'll def find out.
Hospital birth.
Hope to breast feed.


----------



## hope4rainbow

What number baby is this? First :)
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? Working, I'm a 2nd grade teacher
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I'm 26, he's 25, we've been married a little over a year and together for 5
Where are you from? Texas
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? He's blue all the way, I'm hoping for pink, we'll both be thrilled either way!
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? I'd find out now if I could!
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? Breastfeeding and cloth diapering, I've fallen in love with Ragababes!:happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

What number baby is this? Baby #1 (gonna be super spoiled by both sets of first time grandparents :flower:)

Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? Really want to be SAHM, but would be super tight financially, and I finally got my foot in the door in an elementary school. Should have my first official teaching job next year. I want a few years experience before quitting so it will be possible for me to get a job again in the future. Will probably quit for #2 for as long as we can afford it

How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I'm just about to turn 26 on the 28th.... My husband is 30 (might end up sharing his bday since it is 12/19) been together 6 years

Where are you from? Originally Michigan, but my family moved to Tennessee a few years ago.

Are you hoping for team pink or blue? Would be so happy with either, but also have always wanted a girl. But obviously healthy is most important. Won't be sad if its a boy or anything.

Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Definitely finding out ASAP!! :thumbup:

Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital

Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? Breast feeding


----------



## brit3435

SugarBeth said:


> Hey everyone, I know we did a round of get to know you questions before, but I'd love to hear more now that we're getting to know each other better as we continue on our pregnancy journey together!
> 
> What number baby is this?
> Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?
> How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
> Where are you from?
> Are you hoping for team pink or blue?
> Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
> Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?
> Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?

This will be our second baby. We have a beautiful 2 yr old girl who is going to make the best big sister! 

I'm a stay at home mommy since I was pregnant with my daughter. 

I am 28 and dh is 29. We have been together for 7 yrs and married for almost 6. 

We are both from Kansas.

We would be happy with either. Since we already have a girl I think it would be more fun if this was a girl as well. I would love for her to have a sister. On the other hand I have 3 sisters and dh has 5 sisters so a boy would be a new experience and alot of fun as well!

We would find out now if we could! 

I will deliver at the hospital. Dd was premature and the birth are center here won't take premies. 

I would love to breast feed. Dd wouldn't latch on and was admitted to special care after she was born to get her weight back up. They gave her a bottle there so even going to bf classes didn't help with the latching on problem. They told me that was common for babies born bf 37 wks. I bought a pump and was able to give her about 16 oz of breast milk daily until she was a month old and then my milk dried up. I felt like such a failure but she is perfectly healthy so I won't stress myself out too much if I'm not able to with this one.


----------



## lilrojo

What number baby is this?THis will be our 3rd baby... my 5th pregnancy
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?SAHM-in college to be a us tech :)
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?Im going to be 27 in August Dh is 27, been married for 6 years this December and been together for 8 in september
Where are you from?Minnesota
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? Doesn't matter as I Have one of each now.. :)
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Not sure yet.. I found out with my daughter, didn't with my son.. dh wants to so we will see.. :)
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?Hospital
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?Probably Formula feeding


----------



## AJCart

What number baby is this? Bub number 1 for us. 
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? Planning to be SAHM, although I do have a small horse property to run.
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I am 24, DH is nearly 26. We have been together for almost 5 years and married for almost 6 months.
Where are you from? We are nestled on a little property in the south western corner of Australia.
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? Not really sure. Happy and healthy is fine by me.
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Planning to find out. It's already driving me nuts not knowing :)
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital.
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? Definitely going to try to BF.


----------



## Laelani

I hear you AJCart, it's driving me crazy not knowing the gender too!!! I didn't think I'd be so crazy about knowing the gender sooooo soon! :) Here's hoping we don't go too insane waiting to find out ;)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hi ladies! I'm soooo excited to be part of this thread! :). I've calculated my due date with LMP and it's meant to be 31st December. Praying for baby to stick :) H&H 9 months to all of us! Xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> Hey everyone, I know we did a round of get to know you questions before, but I'd love to hear more now that we're getting to know each other better as we continue on our pregnancy journey together!
> 
> What number baby is this?
> Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?
> How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
> Where are you from?
> Are you hoping for team pink or blue?
> Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
> Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?
> Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?

What a great idea! :)

This is my first baby. 
I currently work full time but planning to stop once baby arrives
I'm 33, turning 34 in July. Married to DH since August last year. 
I was born in the US, lives in Peru my whole life an moved to UK 9 year ago. DH is English. 
Hoping or team pink but happy with either. A bit scared it will be twins as it runs in bits families... Great but overwhelming for first time!
Won't find out wonder before... Want the surprise!
Either hospital or birthing centre... Need to know what's around me.
Breast feeding :)


----------



## DHBH0930

I think ms has kicked in full force...im exactly 6 weeks today. its 5am here and ive been up since 2:45 feeling like im gonna throw up, ive held it back so far. not sure if i should try to throw up, maybe id get some relief? :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

Told my mum today; told mil last week. My dad flies in tomorrow and ill tell him then. Then all the grandparents will know :thumbup: after that I don't really care who finds out; I was just worried people would mention it on Facebook before we'd told family.


----------



## ladylovelylip

Hiya ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in:flower:. I'm due around about the 18th December, so I'm 5+6 eeeekkk:cloud9:

What number baby is this? This is baby number 3. I've a DD (5) and DS (2) 
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? SAHM
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I'm 31, OH is 32. We've been together about 13 years, been married 7 
Where are you from? Ireland
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? I don't mind, I've one of each so happy either way, think my DD would like a wee sister
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Team yellow! Although we don't really have a choice here, scans aren't great. 
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital, both my babies were born early so no risk taking here lol
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? Breast if I can, but putting no pressure on myself

Wishing everyone tonnes and tonnes of sticky baby dust and a happy healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## ladylovelylip

DHBH0930 said:


> I think ms has kicked in full force...im exactly 6 weeks today. its 5am here and ive been up since 2:45 feeling like im gonna throw up, ive held it back so far. not sure if i should try to throw up, maybe id get some relief? :wacko:

Hiya, have you tried eating something like crackers. They can help with the nausea. The tiredness makes it worse too. Hope you feel better xx


----------



## DHBH0930

ladylovelylip said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I think ms has kicked in full force...im exactly 6 weeks today. its 5am here and ive been up since 2:45 feeling like im gonna throw up, ive held it back so far. not sure if i should try to throw up, maybe id get some relief? :wacko:
> 
> Hiya, have you tried eating something like crackers. They can help with the nausea. The tiredness makes it worse too. Hope you feel better xxClick to expand...

Thanks... I'm feeling better now. I tried so hard to eat some crackers earlier. I managed to nibble two corners off a cracker and that's all I could force myself :wacko: after a very uncomfortable 2.5 hours of feeling super sick, I finally had to run to the bathroom. I've felt better since, but still can't really eat. I'm slowly eating plain crackers. Its taken me an hour to eat 3 crackers... I'm going to sleep the minute I get home today from work!


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hi ladies! I'm soooo excited to be part of this thread! :). I've calculated my due date with LMP and it's meant to be 31st December. Praying for baby to stick :) H&H 9 months to all of us! Xxx

Welcome and Congratulations! H&H 9 months to you too!!! 



ladylovelylip said:


> Hiya ladies, hope you don't mind if I join in:flower:. I'm due around about the 18th December, so I'm 5+6 eeeekkk:cloud9:
> 
> What number baby is this? This is baby number 3. I've a DD (5) and DS (2)
> Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? SAHM
> How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I'm 31, OH is 32. We've been together about 13 years, been married 7
> Where are you from? Ireland
> Are you hoping for team pink or blue? I don't mind, I've one of each so happy either way, think my DD would like a wee sister
> Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Team yellow! Although we don't really have a choice here, scans aren't great.
> Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital, both my babies were born early so no risk taking here lol
> Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? Breast if I can, but putting no pressure on myself
> 
> Wishing everyone tonnes and tonnes of sticky baby dust and a happy healthy 9 months. :hugs:

You've been added! We are only 1 day apart right now :flower: Have you had any symptoms yet?


----------



## luz

what number baby is this?this is my second, my first is 17 months so he will be just over 2 when this one is born
are you a sahm/wahm or working mommy?i work full time as an elementary school teacher, i love my job and it keeps me sane! I am definitely not the stay at home type
how old are you/so? How long have you been together?i'm 24, my husband is 26. We've been married 5 and a half years
where are you from?utah
are you hoping for team pink or blue? my first is a boy so i would love a little girl (and mothers intuition is telling me that's what im having...) but really i'll be happy with a healthy baby
are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?we're finding out asap! 
hospital/home birth/birthing center?hospital, epidural.... Give me the drugs :haha:
breastfeeding or formula feeding?breast feeding


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! I thought this article was interesting! I wonder if its true...anyone having one sided pulls and tugs in their uterus? Supposedly ultrasound at 6 wks can tell you if your having a boy or girl...

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I thought this article was interesting! I wonder if its true...anyone having one sided pulls and tugs in their uterus? Supposedly ultrasound at 6 wks can tell you if your having a boy or girl...
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm

Oh interesting! I've been having ally pulls in the right hand side... Even before I knew I was pregnant! Chinese predictor also says a boy. We'll see if it's true or not in about 8 months :) xx


----------



## DrGomps

*What number baby is this?* 2, I have an almost 18 month old daughter Josephine (Josie) :cloud9:
*Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?* Working mommy-PhD student in neuroscience
*How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* I'm 29 (almost 30) & DH is 31. We have been married almost 3 years, together 6, known eachother for 15 years.
*Where are you from? *I am from California, but have lived in Asia and Europe. Currently residing in NYC.

*Are you hoping for team pink or blue? * I would be happy with either...I think it might be a boy. I would love for my daughter to have a sister though. 
*Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? *Def finding out!!
*Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? *Hospital birth, definitely!! Epidural please!! :winkwink: my daughter had a HUGE head and was quite large I can only imagine how big this one will be!!
*Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?* Definitely breastfeeding...hoping to tandem feed! :thumbup:


----------



## diamondlove33

Morning Ladies! 6w4d here, not much going on except I officially have an eency weency baby bump. :happydance: I literally woke up with it! So weird! Anyways - love these little surveys!

*what number baby is this? *This is my first baby, but I have a 3 1/2yr old stepdaughter who is the light of our lives. <3
*are you a sahm/wahm or working mommy?* Currently a working mommy .. It's hard leaving our little girl @ daycare at it is, Can't imagine 2 of them so I'll stop working after baby OR find a job that I can be a WAHM - Looking into getting my real estate license 
*how old are you/so? How long have you been together? *We're both 22 i'll be 23 in July - little over a year :wedding:
*where are you from?* California <3 Texas born :gun:
*are you hoping for team pink or blue? *Team Pink! :kiss: Of course, we'll be elated with either one, i've always wanted a little girl of my own. Mommy intuition is saying it's a boy :baby:
*are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* Finding out ASAP.. HATE the color yellow anyways. :haha:
*hospital/home birth/birthing center? *Hospital and lucky to have one of the best doctors in my area! Who happens to be a family friend. Lucky girl!

**Good luck to all my bump buddies!** 

*Can some of you post bump pics @ 6wks!? Even if there's nothing there, I wanna compare hehe.. Curiosity!*:winkwink:


----------



## ladylovelylip

Hoping girl 2 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I thought this article was interesting! I wonder if its true...anyone having one sided pulls and tugs in their uterus? Supposedly ultrasound at 6 wks can tell you if your having a boy or girl...
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm
> 
> Oh interesting! I've been having ally pulls in the right hand side... Even before I knew I was pregnant! Chinese predictor also says a boy. We'll see if it's true or not in about 8 months :) xxClick to expand...

I've been having most of my pulling on the right hand side too, so I guess another boy for me. We will see. 

DHBH0930, yeah I noticed we are only 1 day appart. I'm not having any major symtoms yet. Just really tired, sleeping really really well at night, waves of nausea and I did have alot of headaches which seem to have disappeared. Have you many symtoms? Ohh I'm really hungry all the time and have turned into an eating machine. Think I've put on about 4lb since I found out:cry:


----------



## SugarBeth

diamondlove33 said:


> Morning Ladies! 6w4d here, not much going on except I officially have an eency weency baby bump. :happydance:
> **Good luck to all my bump buddies!**
> 
> *Can some of you post bump pics @ 6wks!? Even if there's nothing there, I wanna compare hehe.. Curiosity!*:winkwink:

I'm 6weeks, 5 days and am definitely getting bloat constantly, so I know what you mean. I've been taking pics every Thursday when I turn another week, and there' s a difference now. I put both pics side by side for comparison - left is almost 5 weeks, right is 6 weeks.
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/5-6comparison_zpsccdecb32.png


----------



## DHBH0930

ladylovelylip said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I thought this article was interesting! I wonder if its true...anyone having one sided pulls and tugs in their uterus? Supposedly ultrasound at 6 wks can tell you if your having a boy or girl...
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm
> 
> Oh interesting! I've been having ally pulls in the right hand side... Even before I knew I was pregnant! Chinese predictor also says a boy. We'll see if it's true or not in about 8 months :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I've been having most of my pulling on the right hand side too, so I guess another boy for me. We will see.
> 
> DHBH0930, yeah I noticed we are only 1 day appart. I'm not having any major symtoms yet. Just really tired, sleeping really really well at night, waves of nausea and I did have alot of headaches which seem to have disappeared. Have you many symtoms? Ohh I'm really hungry all the time and have turned into an eating machine. Think I've put on about 4lb since I found out:cry:Click to expand...

Mostly was just feeling tired up till today. MS kicked in and I suffered for about 2.5 hours before having to go to work. I WAS feeling good and eating a lot...now nothing sounds good. I'm going shopping today and buying lots of simple/comfort foods...I have no idea what I weigh, I feel huge and bloated, but wouldn't be surprised if I weigh less from lack of appetite the first couple weeks, and now having ms... oh the headaches, I've had one since Sunday. That's actually what originally woke me up EARLY this morning, horrible headache, then the ms kicked in shortly after. Not a fun morning at all, ms is one thing but a splitting headache at the same time made it so much worse.

4 lbs isn't bad, I'm sure most of it is actually water retention :flower:


----------



## luz

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! I thought this article was interesting! I wonder if its true...anyone having one sided pulls and tugs in their uterus? Supposedly ultrasound at 6 wks can tell you if your having a boy or girl...
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm

i've saw this after my first ultrasound and according to that... i'm having a girl! It's definitely attached on the left side.


----------



## diamondlove33

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh interesting! I've been having ally pulls in the right hand side... Even before I knew I was pregnant! Chinese predictor also says a boy. We'll see if it's true or not in about 8 months :) xx

Hoping girl! I was in a TTC forum with you - congrats and welcome!!! So excited for you! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh interesting! I've been having ally pulls in the right hand side... Even before I knew I was pregnant! Chinese predictor also says a boy. We'll see if it's true or not in about 8 months :) xx
> 
> Hoping girl! I was in a TTC forum with you - congrats and welcome!!! So excited for you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you! Sooo excited and praying for a sticky one :) xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Calling all UK mummies to be... Can someone help me with time lines please? Rand doctor today to say I was pregnant and they said not to come in til I was 10 weeks. But nothing else either. No contacting midwifed or anything. My SIL who had a baby last July is convinced she got told to contact midwife directly to see her at 6 weeks. Is this true? Or do I just so nothing til 10w? X


----------



## diamondlove33

These are my pics - left is 5w2d, right is 6w3d (Today) :dance:
 



Attached Files:







picstitch.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lara310809

*What number baby is this?* Number 3!
*Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?* SAHM
*How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* I'm 28, OH is 32. We've been together for 12 years, married for 4 years 
*Where are you from?* Originally from the UK, but I live in Gibraltar (British overseas territory)

*Are you hoping for team pink or blue?* We don't have blue, so I'd like blue. But I'd also love to have three sisters, so I'd love pink too!
*Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* We'll find out at the 20 week scan
*Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?* Hospital birth; they don't do home births here, and I'm Group Strep B positive anyway, so they have to give me IV antibiotics throughout labour and monitor thebaby after the birth, so hospital would be the only place anyway. 
*Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?*I'll give colostrum, then I'm formula feeding. I had a very negative experience of BF, so I'm not doing it again.


----------



## diamondlove33

Lara310809 said:


> *What number baby is this?* Number 3!
> *Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?* SAHM
> *How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* I'm 28, OH is 32. We've been together for 12 years, married for 4 years
> *Where are you from?* Originally from the UK, but I live in Gibraltar (British overseas territory)
> 
> *Are you hoping for team pink or blue?* We don't have blue, so I'd like blue. But I'd also love to have three sisters, so I'd love pink too!
> *Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* We'll find out at the 20 week scan
> *Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?* Hospital birth; they don't do home births here, and I'm Group Strep B positive anyway, so they have to give me IV antibiotics throughout labour and monitor thebaby after the birth, so hospital would be the only place anyway.
> *Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?*I'll give colostrum, then I'm formula feeding. I had a very negative experience of BF, so I'm not doing it again.


Hate to be nosy, and feel free to decline but what is Group Strep B positive?


----------



## Kaiecee

What number baby is this? This will be my 4th child I've already got 3 boys Hoping for a girl this time

Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? I was a working mom my whole life now ill be a sahm for a while not sure if ill ever go back to work I want to be 100% with my kids this time 

How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
Where are you from? Me and dh are both 32 

Are you hoping for team pink or blue? Well I'm 100% wanting a girl this time since I already have 3 boys which are 12-6-3month

Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
No I'm all for finding out too much stress not knowing 

Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? It's gonna be a hospital for me it will be my 3rd planned c-section and one emergency one I had with my first 

Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?
I plan on formula feeding for me it's easier I've done the bf'ing and its not easy for me


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

*What number baby is this?* Number 2, we also have a 4 year old
*Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? *SAHM
*How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* I am 36 years young (haha) and my OH is 32. He will be 33 when number 2 arrives tho
*Where are you from? *NW London, England
*Are you hoping for team pink or blue?* A healthy baby will be fab but if I could pick I'd like pink :) 
*Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* Undecided, but I think we are too impatient to wait till birth lol.
*Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?* Hospital
*Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?* I'd like to BF, I managed only three days with Jessica so I want to try with this one for longer but I'm not going to beat myself up if I can't stick with it.


----------



## Kaiecee

Usually ur tested in 3rd trimester here is what I found out about it:

What is Group B streptococcus?
Group B streptococcus, or GBS, also known as group B strep, is one of many different bacteria that normally live in our bodies. Approximately one third of us "carry" GBS in our intestines without knowing. 

It&#8217;s estimated that 15 to 40 per cent of pregnant women have it in their vagina. Most don't know it's there, as it doesn't usually cause problems or symptoms. 

However, in rare cases GBS can cause serious illness and even death in newborn babies. Although these cases are unusual, GBS is the most common cause of severe infection in newborns, particularly in the first week after birth (known as an early onset infection).


----------



## diamondlove33

SugarBeth said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies! 6w4d here, not much going on except I officially have an eency weency baby bump. :happydance:
> **Good luck to all my bump buddies!**
> 
> *Can some of you post bump pics @ 6wks!? Even if there's nothing there, I wanna compare hehe.. Curiosity!*:winkwink:
> 
> I'm 6weeks, 5 days and am definitely getting bloat constantly, so I know what you mean. I've been taking pics every Thursday when I turn another week, and there' s a difference now. I put both pics side by side for comparison - left is almost 5 weeks, right is 6 weeks.
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/5-6comparison_zpsccdecb32.pngClick to expand...

Sugarbeth- what a cute little bump you're getting!!


----------



## lilrojo

My us went great... saw and heard the heartbeat.. Im now due dec 13th :)


----------



## hope4rainbow

Congrats!! Great news! :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

lilrojo said:


> My us went great... saw and heard the heartbeat.. Im now due dec 13th :)

Congrats lilrojo :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> My us went great... saw and heard the heartbeat.. Im now due dec 13th :)

Great news! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! Had quite a day today! I had a small amount of pinkish red spotting this morning which had me panicked. I called my dr and they had me come in for an ultrasound to check on things. Baby looks great! Measuring right on schedule at 6 wks 1 day and the best part is we got to see a heartbeat! Dr saw a smaller sac to the right of the baby which he said is probably what caused the spotting. He said it should pass on its own and may cause more spotting but it won't harm the baby. I go back for another ultrasound next tues to check on it. 

Congrats on the great scan lilrojo! 

Cute bumps ladies! I thought I was getting a bump but after my stressful day and not eating much its gone so I guess it was just bloat lol. I lost 2 lbs this week according to the dr.


----------



## lilrojo

Here is a pic of my peanut :)
 



Attached Files:







baby 3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Hoping girl 2

lilrojo said:


> Here is a pic of my peanut :)

Oh that is so gorgeous, congratulations!!!!! So pleased for you! So lucky that you get scans this early, I have to wait until 12 weeks... Bummer! Can't wait to see all of our healthy scans here :) xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Feeling really strange today... a bit panicky and anxious. First time since I found out. Really worried something will go wrong. Still have my aches and pulls or the right hand side, so I think I'm getting really worried it will all go wrong...

DH and I have talked about it, and we're going to get a private scan at 7 1/2 weeks, just to make sure pregnancy is viable and hopefully hear heartbeat too. I can't possibly wait until the 12 week one, bad enough having to wait 3 and a bit weeks for this one!!!!!!!!!

Hope the anxiety goes......


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Hi ladies! Had quite a day today! I had a small amount of pinkish red spotting this morning which had me panicked. I called my dr and they had me come in for an ultrasound to check on things. Baby looks great! Measuring right on schedule at 6 wks 1 day and the best part is we got to see a heartbeat! Dr saw a smaller sac to the right of the baby which he said is probably what caused the spotting. He said it should pass on its own and may cause more spotting but it won't harm the baby. I go back for another ultrasound next tues to check on it.
> 
> Congrats on the great scan lilrojo!
> 
> Cute bumps ladies! I thought I was getting a bump but after my stressful day and not eating much its gone so I guess it was just bloat lol. I lost 2 lbs this week according to the dr.

Yey so pleased you got to see the heart beat Brit :happydance:


----------



## nicky84

SugarBeth said:


> Hey everyone, I know we did a round of get to know you questions before, but I'd love to hear more now that we're getting to know each other better as we continue on our pregnancy journey together!
> 
> What number baby is this?
> Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?
> How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?
> Where are you from?
> Are you hoping for team pink or blue?
> Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?
> Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?
> Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?

What number baby is this? Baby number 1 
Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy? I work full time 
How old are you/SO? How long have you been together? I'm 28, will be 29 when I have the baby, my partner is 41 
Where are you from? South Wales, UK
Are you hoping for team pink or blue? Secretly team pink, but don't mind as long as its healthy :) 
Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out? Part of us would like to find out for nursery purposes etc but thing we'll definitely wait for a surprise 
Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center? Hospital 
Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding? I hope to breastfeed


----------



## elleff

Hi ladies :)
Can I join? I've tried to skim throught the last 45 pages but its hard to keep up!!! 
I'm 7 weeks and 4 days today, had an early scan last week (due to recent mc) and saw a beautiful hb at 6 + 3!! Due 7th December!
I have my first midwife appointment today so very excited/nervous about that!! I am now officially the furthest I have ever been in pregnancy so I'm hoping these nerves start to vanish soon...
Nice to meet you all! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Feeling really strange today... a bit panicky and anxious. First time since I found out. Really worried something will go wrong. Still have my aches and pulls or the right hand side, so I think I'm getting really worried it will all go wrong...
> 
> DH and I have talked about it, and we're going to get a private scan at 7 1/2 weeks, just to make sure pregnancy is viable and hopefully hear heartbeat too. I can't possibly wait until the 12 week one, bad enough having to wait 3 and a bit weeks for this one!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hope the anxiety goes......

I don't blame you, I'm having a hard time waiting till 7 weeks for my scan, there is no way I could wait till 12 to even know if its viable!



elleff said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Can I join? I've tried to skim throught the last 45 pages but its hard to keep up!!!
> I'm 7 weeks and 4 days today, had an early scan last week (due to recent mc) and saw a beautiful hb at 6 + 3!! Due 7th December!
> I have my first midwife appointment today so very excited/nervous about that!! I am now officially the furthest I have ever been in pregnancy so I'm hoping these nerves start to vanish soon...
> Nice to meet you all! :)

Congrats! :happydance: Hope your appointment goes well!


----------



## Dynamicmae

Morning sickness (day sickness) has got me :(


----------



## elleff

Thanks DHBH - appointment went ok! it was all a bit hectic, asked a few questions, filled in a few bits of paperwork, did weight, height etc all ok. My care is going to be consultant lead because of a previous eating disorder. Does anyone know if this will make a difference? They said they don't see my any more regularly or anything, just that I will have to go to the hospital rather than the surgery for my appointments. 
I have a midwife coming to see my at home on Tuesday and then I'll get my appointment for my 12 weeks scan through the post apparently!


----------



## hope4rainbow

I have my first appointment this afternoon. I'm terrified! Not sure if they will do an early scan, I hope so!


----------



## Kaiecee

Brit
I wish if I called they would have me in for a scan but they never do even if I was spotting they don't seem to care before 12 weeks


----------



## brit3435

Kaiecee said:


> Brit
> I wish if I called they would have me in for a scan but they never do even if I was spotting they don't seem to care before 12 weeks

I feel so bad for the ladies who can't get scans when they want them...is it bc other countries have different healthcare systems? It's pretty expensive to have prenatal care here. Even with insurance covering a portion of it we ended up paying around $2200 when I was pregnant with dd.


----------



## diamondlove33

What countries is everyone in? I'm in the US and if you're lucky enough to have health ins. doctors will see you at 7wks.. (not sure how it works w/ out health ins. ) but I got a scan at 5 wks and have another at 7.. i'm really excited to see our little peanut again but of course still nervous :wacko: Just want this first trimester to be over, and since I found out at 3wks.. it's a long one!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm in the US, and I got an ultrasound at 6 weeks, going to get another at 9 weeks, and maybe again at 12 weeks. But, that's definitely not the normal, and the first doctor appointment and ultrasound is supposed to be after 10 weeks. If you are not high risk or have something odd going on, then they won't see you in until you're almost in second tri, so it must vary by state as well. 

I see a lot of normal low risk pregnant women getting ultrasounds that I wouldn't be able to get either. I get my ultrasounds because I need to check baby placement from only having one ovary and tube after having ovarian cancer (an ectopic would put an end to my baby making days), and I had a missed miscarriage at 13 weeks last time, so they're watching me closer for this pregnancy.


----------



## diamondlove33

SugarBeth said:


> I'm in the US, and I got an ultrasound at 6 weeks, going to get another at 9 weeks, and maybe again at 12 weeks. But, that's definitely not the normal, and the first doctor appointment and ultrasound is supposed to be after 10 weeks. If you are not high risk or have something odd going on, then they won't see you in until you're almost in second tri, so it must vary by state as well.
> 
> I see a lot of normal low risk pregnant women getting ultrasounds that I wouldn't be able to get either. I get my ultrasounds because I need to check baby placement from only having one ovary and tube after having ovarian cancer (an ectopic would put an end to my baby making days), and I had a missed miscarriage at 13 weeks last time, so they're watching me closer for this pregnancy.

Wow that is crazy! i'm not sure when my next one after this is i'm sure i'll find out at this appt. So sorry to hear about ovarian cancer, however, I hope that your baby sticks! I'm sure he/she will :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Yeah it must be different by state as well. My dr does an ultrasound 3 weeks after your bfp normally but I'm on thyroid medication which has to be adjusted frequently during pregnancy so I had to see him sooner. With dd I had an ultrasound at 6 weeks 9 weeks and 18 weeks. Then nothing until she was born just checks for hb. Although you can pay extra for 3d scans at 27 weeks. We didn't do that though.


----------



## luz

i'm in the US and the only routine ultrasound my dr's office does is the one at 20 weeks. I was lucky enough this time to get pregnant without fertility so they did an ultrasound to confirm my due date. My cycles are all over the place so it was just to make sure of the due date. That stupid ultrasound pushed me back 4 weeks! I really think it varries on location as well as doctor. i have a friend who gets one every time she goes because he has a machine in every room.


----------



## DHBH0930

I have no idea what to expect. All I know is I'm getting my first one at 7 weeks...after that I have no clue how often or how many. I will find out I guess at my next appointment. My friend that also had her babies in Tennessee had 3-4 ultrasounds with each. 

I was told I will come in every 4 weeks for a check up till later on then it starts increasing in frequency. I hope to have at least 3 u/s: the one at 7 weeks, one at 18-20 for gender and another in between I guess. 

I'm really happy to have a 7 week one to check for hb and viability, etc. but I don't want to have to wait till 18-20 weeks to really see something. Since at 7 weeks it will only be a small white spot.


----------



## Kaiecee

Brit
That's crazy I'm in Canada and all my health care is covered by the government no expense out of my pocket at least I've got that on my side so if I have to wait for a scan I will its better then paying for it


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I'm no good at keeping up with this thread!! 
*What number baby is this?* This will be our third. 
*Are you a SAHM/WAHM or Working mommy?* SAHM. Wouldn't have it any other way. 
*How old are you/SO? How long have you been together?* We are both 31. We've been together seven years, married almost six. 
*Where are you from?* Ohio, born and raised. :)
*Are you hoping for team pink or blue?* I don't know. Both... Either... Ykwim. :haha: 
*Are you planning on staying team yellow or find out?* I think we'll find out this time. Last time we did team green and it was fun. 
*Hospital/Home birth/Birthing Center?* Hospital. It will be a c-section, thanks to my two previous sections. 
*Breastfeeding or Formula Feeding?* Determined to breastfeed for the first time!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm from the UK. Here, they scan you on the NHS at 12 and 20 weeks. But indeed to talk to doctor about something else tomorrow so I'm hoping she'll refer me form an early scan, if not DH and I are paying fr a viability scan at 7 weeks. Don't want to have to wait until week 12, be excited about it, and then find out something went wrong in the first few weeks! I know thing can happen any time but I think it's too stressful to have to wait til 12 weeks to even find out if its viable or not.


----------



## lilrojo

US we do an early us due to mc's.. will do 12 weeks if its covered by insurance.. and then again at 18-20 :)... May do a 3d/4d this time around as its our last baby :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies, Im not on here as much as Id like anymore, as Im on my final teaching placement now and life is hectic. More hectic than Id like it but nothing I can do.

I was really sick today..it didnt feel pregnancy related, it felt like a flu. I was in class all day and couldnt get a doc appointment when I finished. So took two paracetamol and went to bed when i came home. Im going to be up very late now doing paper work that has to be submitted in the morning. :cry: Im thinking of taking more paracetemol before bed to make sure it doesnt come back. Does anyone know if this would be ok? I cant have another day like today!

As for scans..in Ireland, your first scan is at 12 weeks whether you have insurance or not. You can pay for a private scan earlier though, which is what I am doing at 8 weeks. You can then claim the cost of it back from your insurance if you have it. Im lucky that work pays for my insurance.


----------



## Kaiecee

Ready2bmum

Your from Ireland it must be so beautiful there I have always wanted to visit 

I
Mixed too many of my cravings today and now my tummy is paying for it


----------



## Starry Night

Please put an :angel: by my name.

All the best. :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:

I'm so so sorry starry night. :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:

I am so sorry starry night. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## DHBH0930

Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:

I'm soooo sorry to hear that...sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## lilrojo

So sorry Starry Night.. :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

elleff said:


> Hi ladies :)
> Can I join? I've tried to skim throught the last 45 pages but its hard to keep up!!!
> I'm 7 weeks and 4 days today, had an early scan last week (due to recent mc) and saw a beautiful hb at 6 + 3!! Due 7th December!
> I have my first midwife appointment today so very excited/nervous about that!! I am now officially the furthest I have ever been in pregnancy so I'm hoping these nerves start to vanish soon...
> Nice to meet you all! :)

You and I are just a few days apart!!! I'm due December 9th! We can be bump buddies if you want. If ya feel nervous or anything just give me a shout and we can talk it out anytime :)



diamondlove33 said:


> What countries is everyone in? I'm in the US and if you're lucky enough to have health ins. doctors will see you at 7wks.. (not sure how it works w/ out health ins. ) but I got a scan at 5 wks and have another at 7.. i'm really excited to see our little peanut again but of course still nervous :wacko: Just want this first trimester to be over, and since I found out at 3wks.. it's a long one!!

I'm in Canada and they used to do a bunch of scans during a pregnancy but with all the cut backs they have been doing with the health care system they give only one scan at 20 weeks unless you're a high risk case then you get 2-3 depending on the situation. For me I have a high chance of multiples so I am going to fight my doctor on getting and early scan in addition to my 20 week one because finding out there's more than one in there at 20 weeks is way too late! We need time to gather stuff. :haha:



Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:

Oh my goodness, so sorry to hear hun. Sending lots of :hugs: your way.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry starry night get better soon


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:

I'm so sorry, starry. My thoughts and prayers are with you xxx


----------



## nicky84

Starry Night said:


> Please put an :angel: by my name.
> 
> All the best. :flower:


So so sorry :cry:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

So sorry, Starry Night. :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

How is everyone doing.. 

First day of throwing up for me.. lol im sure not the last..

How many of you are doing the 1st tri testing... with the scan ??


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm doing fine, getting really anxious/nervous for my first scan next Tuesday. I only had true ms on Tuesday morning. Since then I've been mostly fine. I still don't have much of an appetite, i'm sticking to plain/soft foods...mashed potatoes, soups, applesauce...etc. My most consistent symptom right now is fatigue!! I can't go without a nap everyday :sleep: 

How is everyone else? Anyone else still not having many symptoms? (I can't help but worry :wacko:)


----------



## brit3435

lilrojo said:


> How is everyone doing..
> 
> First day of throwing up for me.. lol im sure not the last..
> 
> How many of you are doing the 1st tri testing... with the scan ??

We didn't do the testing with dd. I doubt we will do it this time either. My ms seems worse this pregnancy still no throwing up but lots of nausea....yuck. 

What is everyone craving? For me it's been eggs, pizza, and potatoes.


----------



## elleff

Thanks Laelani! Is this your first? I had a mc in December so I super nervous this time! 
I'm having really strong symptoms though, throwing up all the times and my boobs are amazing (haha!) so I'm hoping this is my sticky bean :)


----------



## SugarBeth

I had a breakfast of toast today. It's both all I could think of that didn't make my stomach turn and all I had time to cook because the kitchen makes me so sick. I'm now exactly 7 weeks, and every few days the morning sickness kicks up even worse, just when I think I've figured out how to deal with it. 

I don't know yet if I'll be getting the testing. Part of me wants to, and another part is scared to because of the really high false positives. I don't need anything else in this pregnancy to scare me! 

I crave sub sandwiches and cheese steaks. Haven't gotten any yet though. I'd love to order in some Pizza Hut (what's better for a pregnant woman than having cravings delivered to your door?) but I learned last pregnancy that it's a sure recipe to make me throw up all night long. Can't handle grease!

In other news, I'm really bitchy today! I'm not sure why, but since I woke up it feels like ANYTHING makes me horribly grumpy or angry. I never got this way in my other pregnancies, but this time it seems to be hard to control.


----------



## Laelani

brit3435 said:


> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing..
> 
> First day of throwing up for me.. lol im sure not the last..
> 
> How many of you are doing the 1st tri testing... with the scan ??
> 
> We didn't do the testing with dd. I doubt we will do it this time either. My ms seems worse this pregnancy still no throwing up but lots of nausea....yuck.
> 
> What is everyone craving? For me it's been eggs, pizza, and potatoes.Click to expand...

For me it's been french fries with roasted garlic mayo from a particular restaurant here and bacon. So far at least.



elleff said:


> Thanks Laelani! Is this your first? I had a mc in December so I super nervous this time!
> I'm having really strong symptoms though, throwing up all the times and my boobs are amazing (haha!) so I'm hoping this is my sticky bean :)

Yes this is my first. Sorry to hear about the mc but it's great that your symptoms are a lot stronger this time around. Hopefully this is it! :D I had what we think could have been a mc little over a year ago. We aren't sure what happened because I had my period late and also got a very faint positive on a test. When I went to the doctor a few days later they said there was no pregnancy and that it probably came out with my AF and that it's like it never happened but the test would have still come back positive because it takes a little bit for the HcG to leave your system in those cases apparently. So yeah I don't count it as a mc it was still really hard and I can relate to those who have them a little more now.


----------



## brit3435

Laelani said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lilrojo said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing..
> 
> First day of throwing up for me.. lol im sure not the last..
> 
> How many of you are doing the 1st tri testing... with the scan ??
> 
> We didn't do the testing with dd. I doubt we will do it this time either. My ms seems worse this pregnancy still no throwing up but lots of nausea....yuck.
> 
> What is everyone craving? For me it's been eggs, pizza, and potatoes.Click to expand...
> 
> For me it's been french fries with roasted garlic mayo from a particular restaurant here and bacon. So far at least.
> 
> 
> 
> elleff said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laelani! Is this your first? I had a mc in December so I super nervous this time!
> I'm having really strong symptoms though, throwing up all the times and my boobs are amazing (haha!) so I'm hoping this is my sticky bean :)Click to expand...
> 
> Yes this is my first. Sorry to hear about the mc but it's great that your symptoms are a lot stronger this time around. Hopefully this is it! :D I had what we think could have been a mc little over a year ago. We aren't sure what happened because I had my period late and also got a very faint positive on a test. When I went to the doctor a few days later they said there was no pregnancy and that it probably came out with my AF and that it's like it never happened but the test would have still come back positive because it takes a little bit for the HcG to leave your system in those cases apparently. So yeah I don't count it as a mc it was still really hard and I can relate to those who have them a little more now.Click to expand...

My miscarriage was alot like yours. I started spotting a few days after ovulation and took a test and it was positive. I went in for bloodwork and my hcg levels were really low. My dr called and said that there was a pregnancy but it would miscarry. I kept spotting for another few days and then my period came 3 days late. It was still upsetting even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days. It's also made me a lot more nervous with this pregnancy. I spotted frequently with dd but I never really worried about mc bc i didn't realize how common they were. I spotted once when I wiped on Tuesday and I was sure I was having a mc only to go in for an ultrasound a couple hrs later and see a beautiful strong hb. So I can totally relate :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

brit3435 said:


> My miscarriage was alot like yours. I started spotting a few days after ovulation and took a test and it was positive. I went in for bloodwork and my hcg levels were really low. My dr called and said that there was a pregnancy but it would miscarry. I kept spotting for another few days and then my period came 3 days late. It was still upsetting even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days. It's also made me a lot more nervous with this pregnancy. I spotted frequently with dd but I never really worried about mc bc i didn't realize how common they were. I spotted once when I wiped on Tuesday and I was sure I was having a mc only to go in for an ultrasound a couple hrs later and see a beautiful strong hb. So I can totally relate :hugs:

Yeah it can definitely be pretty scary stuff. I have had zero spotting so my alarm bells haven't started ringing or anything so I'm good there. As long as I don't have any then I think I will be able to keep the freak outs to a minimum :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> I had a breakfast of toast today. It's both all I could think of that didn't make my stomach turn and all I had time to cook because the kitchen makes me so sick. I'm now exactly 7 weeks, and every few days the morning sickness kicks up even worse, just when I think I've figured out how to deal with it.
> 
> I don't know yet if I'll be getting the testing. Part of me wants to, and another part is scared to because of the really high false positives. I don't need anything else in this pregnancy to scare me!
> 
> I crave sub sandwiches and cheese steaks. Haven't gotten any yet though. I'd love to order in some Pizza Hut (what's better for a pregnant woman than having cravings delivered to your door?) but I learned last pregnancy that it's a sure recipe to make me throw up all night long. Can't handle grease!
> 
> In other news, I'm really bitchy today! I'm not sure why, but since I woke up it feels like ANYTHING makes me horribly grumpy or angry. I never got this way in my other pregnancies, but this time it seems to be hard to control.

Guess that was my same problem. Monday night I ate half a large pepperoni pizza and woke up super sick in the morning and did have to throw up :wacko:


----------



## diamondlove33

Starry - So very sorry to hear about your loss. There are no words, but we're all here if you need us!

AFM - I'm incredibly emotional right now, tried to talk to DH last night about the fact that i'm COMPLETELY lonely all the time - I HATE HATE HATE my job and i'm stuck here through my pregnancy, seriously I don't talk to a single person at work, and then come home and DH doesn't get home till about 10pm so I'm alone from when I wake up at 5am - 10pm.. it's just really depressing right now. And we got in a huge fight about it and since we were already fighting i went ahead and brought up the fact that he hasn't been asking about how i'm feeling, baby, anything! UGH he was all excited at first but now I feel like his excitement has worn off :( help..:cry:

Sorry about the whining... :nope:


----------



## DHBH0930

Laelani said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> My miscarriage was alot like yours. I started spotting a few days after ovulation and took a test and it was positive. I went in for bloodwork and my hcg levels were really low. My dr called and said that there was a pregnancy but it would miscarry. I kept spotting for another few days and then my period came 3 days late. It was still upsetting even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days. It's also made me a lot more nervous with this pregnancy. I spotted frequently with dd but I never really worried about mc bc i didn't realize how common they were. I spotted once when I wiped on Tuesday and I was sure I was having a mc only to go in for an ultrasound a couple hrs later and see a beautiful strong hb. So I can totally relate :hugs:
> 
> Yeah it can definitely be pretty scary stuff. I have had zero spotting so my alarm bells haven't started ringing or anything so I'm good there. As long as I don't have any then I think I will be able to keep the freak outs to a minimum :haha:Click to expand...

I did start getting some very mild spotting last Friday and occasionally have had some since. only once or twice did I get a tiny spot on my pantyliner, mostly its only when I wipe. Its a very pale brown, most of the time its so pale that it is probably just that I have extra cm... I'm mostly fine with it since I know its very common and its been almost a week and haven't had any other signs that i'm going to mc... temps still up and the few symptoms I do have haven't stopped. I'd be more worried about not having much symptom wise right now if I HAD them earlier and suddenly they left....


----------



## Laelani

DHBH0930 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> My miscarriage was alot like yours. I started spotting a few days after ovulation and took a test and it was positive. I went in for bloodwork and my hcg levels were really low. My dr called and said that there was a pregnancy but it would miscarry. I kept spotting for another few days and then my period came 3 days late. It was still upsetting even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days. It's also made me a lot more nervous with this pregnancy. I spotted frequently with dd but I never really worried about mc bc i didn't realize how common they were. I spotted once when I wiped on Tuesday and I was sure I was having a mc only to go in for an ultrasound a couple hrs later and see a beautiful strong hb. So I can totally relate :hugs:
> 
> Yeah it can definitely be pretty scary stuff. I have had zero spotting so my alarm bells haven't started ringing or anything so I'm good there. As long as I don't have any then I think I will be able to keep the freak outs to a minimum :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I did start getting some very mild spotting last Friday and occasionally have had some since. only once or twice did I get a tiny spot on my pantyliner, mostly its only when I wipe. Its a very pale brown, most of the time its so pale that it is probably just that I have extra cm... I'm mostly fine with it since I know its very common and its been almost a week and haven't had any other signs that i'm going to mc... temps still up and the few symptoms I do have haven't stopped. I'd be more worried about not having much symptom wise right now if I HAD them earlier and suddenly they left....Click to expand...

Yeah that's completely normal and I wouldn't worry too much about it either. :)


----------



## lilrojo

Thanks for your responses ladies.. 

I did not do the testing with my first two either.. but this is my last pregnancy so Im going ahead and doing it this time :)


----------



## lilrojo

Cravings... hmm carrots mostly.. and strawberry shakes..


----------



## Kaiecee

Had a sore tummy yesterday. Anything I eat today hurts my tummy and ms has started dh made me a big breakfast pancakes bacon hashbrowns sausages just are some pancake and sausage and orange juice but it all came back up :(


----------



## lilrojo

aww boo Kaicee.. I think though you prob had too much.. that seems to happen to me too.. I need to eat little amounts..


----------



## Hoping girl 2

lilrojo said:


> How is everyone doing..
> 
> First day of throwing up for me.. lol im sure not the last..
> 
> How many of you are doing the 1st tri testing... with the scan ??

What is the 1st trimester testing? Is it an early pregnancy scan to check for viability? I'm planning I getting one of those in three weeks when I'm 7 weeks 2 days pregnant, hopefully hear a hb. Can't wait til 12 weeks!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm doing fine, getting really anxious/nervous for my first scan next Tuesday. I only had true ms on Tuesday morning. Since then I've been mostly fine. I still don't have much of an appetite, i'm sticking to plain/soft foods...mashed potatoes, soups, applesauce...etc. My most consistent symptom right now is fatigue!! I can't go without a nap everyday :sleep:
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone else still not having many symptoms? (I can't help but worry :wacko:)

I have NO symptoms whatsoever. I could feel a stabby pain in my right lower abdomen, but that's even disappeared today... TOTALLY FREAKING OUT! :(


----------



## lilrojo

Nope its testing the blood for Downs and other genetic abnormalities and doing a scan to check the fluid at the back of the neck..


----------



## Hoping girl 2

lilrojo said:


> Nope its testing the blood for Downs and other genetic abnormalities and doing a scan to check the fluid at the back of the neck..

Oh! I get it now, sorry :) probably won't then, don't think it would change my decision to continue with the pregnancy anyway :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Laelani said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> My miscarriage was alot like yours. I started spotting a few days after ovulation and took a test and it was positive. I went in for bloodwork and my hcg levels were really low. My dr called and said that there was a pregnancy but it would miscarry. I kept spotting for another few days and then my period came 3 days late. It was still upsetting even though I only knew I was pregnant for a few days. It's also made me a lot more nervous with this pregnancy. I spotted frequently with dd but I never really worried about mc bc i didn't realize how common they were. I spotted once when I wiped on Tuesday and I was sure I was having a mc only to go in for an ultrasound a couple hrs later and see a beautiful strong hb. So I can totally relate :hugs:
> 
> Yeah it can definitely be pretty scary stuff. I have had zero spotting so my alarm bells haven't started ringing or anything so I'm good there. As long as I don't have any then I think I will be able to keep the freak outs to a minimum :haha:Click to expand...




Hoping girl 2 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing fine, getting really anxious/nervous for my first scan next Tuesday. I only had true ms on Tuesday morning. Since then I've been mostly fine. I still don't have much of an appetite, i'm sticking to plain/soft foods...mashed potatoes, soups, applesauce...etc. My most consistent symptom right now is fatigue!! I can't go without a nap everyday :sleep:
> 
> How is everyone else? Anyone else still not having many symptoms? (I can't help but worry :wacko:)
> 
> I have NO symptoms whatsoever. I could feel a stabby pain in my right lower abdomen, but that's even disappeared today... TOTALLY FREAKING OUT! :(Click to expand...

Its hard to not freak out!!!...even though I was miserable the other morning when I was sick...it made me feel good about the pregnancy though. Not sure why I only had it that one day so far. I think it was from all the greasy pizza the night before, and that I woke up with a HORRIBLE headache and took some Tylenol on a mostly empty stomach... but the nausea started so soon after the Tylenol was taken I'm not sure it could have caused that reaction so quickly... who knows :shrug: I'm glad and nervous all at the same time that my symptoms are either really mild or mostly non-existent so far.


----------



## lilrojo

Well I have thrown up 2x already today.. so yay for that.. you want to trade anyone.. lol


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Well I have thrown up 2x already today.. so yay for that.. you want to trade anyone.. lol

Yes and no! :haha: just think to yourself as you are hugging the toilet how healthy your baby must be to be causing this for you! :haha: 

Hang in there! Hope you are done for the day :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Don't worry about not throwing up every day! I haven't thrown up at all. I asked my dr about it on tues and he said some women have more symptoms than others but it doesn't mean their hormones are higher or that the pregnancies are more viable its just a difference in how your body handles the hormones. My dr actually said my hcg and progesterone levels are on the high side :happydance: I know it's hard not to worry though. 

And for those ladies who are throwing up you have my sympathy! That would be miserable!


----------



## lilrojo

LOL.. 

I have my next ultrasound apt made for May 23rd.. I cant wait :)


----------



## mlyn26

Hi I am due 9th Dec. x


----------



## Laelani

mlyn26 said:


> Hi I am due 9th Dec. x

Same due date as me!


----------



## SugarBeth

Laelani said:


> I'm in Canada and they used to do a bunch of scans during a pregnancy but with all the cut backs they have been doing with the health care system they give only one scan at 20 weeks unless you're a high risk case then you get 2-3 depending on the situation. For me I have a high chance of multiples so I am going to fight my doctor on getting and early scan in addition to my 20 week one because finding out there's more than one in there at 20 weeks is way too late! We need time to gather stuff. :haha:

I never heard that you could be high risk for twins, just that they were in your side of the family. What makes you high risk for them? Sorry if I'm being nosey, just interested! :haha:



DHBH0930 said:


> My most consistent symptom right now is fatigue!! I can't go without a nap everyday :sleep:

I need a nap every day too! Especially with my toddler having sleeping problems right now!


----------



## Laelani

> I never heard that you could be high risk for twins, just that they were in your side of the family. What makes you high risk for them? Sorry if I'm being nosey, just interested! :haha:

OH is a triplet so multiples are strong in his family and in my family there's multiple sets of twins. :) Not much to tell really lol.


----------



## SugarBeth

Laelani said:


> I never heard that you could be high risk for twins, just that they were in your side of the family. What makes you high risk for them? Sorry if I'm being nosey, just interested! :haha:
> 
> OH is a triplet so multiples are strong in his family and in my family there's multiple sets of twins. :) Not much to tell really lol.Click to expand...

That's cool! Though your husband's side doesn't count. It's only your side, as twins are formed from the amount of eggs that you release, not the amount of sperm a man releases. Identical twins also don't count, as they're moreso a malfunction of the egg that splits, it's just a freak genetic thing that does not get passed down in genetics. Sorry, I've read a lot about twins when my SIL was pregnant with hers (I have identical nephews)and I have a bunch of twins in my family so I wanted to learn a lot about them in case I ever have them (though I pray for singletons! I don't think I could handle the stress of twin pregnancies and deliveries! :haha:) When someone says high risk, I automatically think it's doctor diagnosed, but I haven't heard of them diagnosing a high risk of twins so I didn't know if I was missing a medical term for twins!


----------



## Laelani

SugarBeth said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never heard that you could be high risk for twins, just that they were in your side of the family. What makes you high risk for them? Sorry if I'm being nosey, just interested! :haha:
> 
> OH is a triplet so multiples are strong in his family and in my family there's multiple sets of twins. :) Not much to tell really lol.Click to expand...
> 
> That's cool! Though your husband's side doesn't count. It's only your side, as twins are formed from the amount of eggs that you release, not the amount of sperm a man releases. Identical twins also don't count, as they're moreso a malfunction of the egg that splits, it's just a freak genetic thing that does not get passed down in genetics. Sorry, I've read a lot about twins when my SIL was pregnant with hers (I have identical nephews)and I have a bunch of twins in my family so I wanted to learn a lot about them in case I ever have them (though I pray for singletons! I don't think I could handle the stress of twin pregnancies and deliveries! :haha:) When someone says high risk, I automatically think it's doctor diagnosed, but I haven't heard of them diagnosing a high risk of twins so I didn't know if I was missing a medical term for twins!Click to expand...

I think you misread what I wrote. I just said I am at a high risk of having twins not that my pregnancy was considered high risk because of it. :)


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi ladies, have been trying to catch up with everyone's comments! 

Miracles happen....had a scan about 10 days ago and pleased to say that we saw the sac in the RIGHT place!! So it's not another ectopic... Which for me is just a miracle in its self. I have another scan Sunday so hopefully we'll get to see a little heartbeat, FX!

I've had really bad nausea this week, so I've ordered some nausea wrist bands in the hope they will help!! I'll try anything! I didn't use them last time, I don't know why I didn't as I had mad nausea with my dd which lasted pretty much every day for the whole pregnancy!

First day yesterday I had a 'worrying' day! Which for me is odd as I am a natural worrier! Maybe because my dd has keep me busy!!

Roll on Sunday.... If all good news we'll tell family straight away! We haven't told them yet as don't want them to have to worry as well!


----------



## AJCart

Evening/Morning ladies.

I have been reasonably lucky as far as vomiting goes. I've had plenty of nausea, but have only vomited twice so far. First time I was not quite 6 weeks, trying to get a horse ready for a competition. Second time was this morning, felt fine, went in to the post office to pick up our mail, felt a bit queasy, had to do the bolt out the door otherwise I was going to make a mess of the poor woman's counter. Lol.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Sooooo excited! I have just scheduled my early pregnancy viability scan for 16th may, I can't wait! These next 2 weeks and 6 days will go by soooo slow now :)


----------



## DHBH0930

@BabyHopeG: So happy for you and your good news! :happydance:

AFM: 4 MORE DAYS TILL MY 1ST SCAN!!!!! :happydance: I know its pretty much a sin to say this but....I'm hoping the weekend flies by, I can't wait for it to be over so I can have my scan :blush:

I have only thrown up the once, and that was the only time I truly felt nauseous. However I think what I've been having is just a different version of ms throughout the day. I hardly have an appetite still, not much sounds good, mostly plain soft foods like pasta and potatoes. Even then when I eat I can't eat much without feeling SOOO full, and that overly full feeling seems to last forever (just a hint of nausea with it)... it lasts so long that then I have trouble figuring out if now I'm feeling hunger pains or if I'm still full :wacko: I'm just having a hard time understanding my stomach right now, sending mixed signals and just feeling *off* most the time.... 

I guess I'd consider that my ms...its milder then what a lot of you have, but its definitely from the pregnancy since this is not normal for me to feel this way


----------



## Kaiecee

Got ms for the first times yesterday once in the am and once before bed yuck


----------



## DHBH0930

What foods have you all been told to avoid?

For me:

Sushi (& some other seafood, didn't really listen to that part since I don't eat any type of seafood anyway) undercooked meat (no pink), limit caffeine, soft cheeses, and cold lunchmeat (can have it if heated to steaming, so toasted subs & sandwiches are fine)

I haven't had any trouble following this list since all I seem to have a taste for is pasta, pasta and more pasta! Meat just sounds so gross right now..


----------



## lilrojo

7 weeks today.. ugh 1st tri is never ending


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> What foods have you all been told to avoid?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sushi (& some other seafood, didn't really listen to that part since I don't eat any type of seafood anyway) undercooked meat (no pink), limit caffeine, soft cheeses, and cold lunchmeat (can have it if heated to steaming, so toasted subs & sandwiches are fine)

Same here, though I do zero caffeine - I never drank coffee and soda has so many bad chemicals for pregnancy, it's worse for the baby than the caffeine is. I think that covers the food though, and after what I've been through, I decided not to take unnecessary risks with silly things like food so I stay away from them for the 9 months. 

First meal after birth though is going to be a large Italian (not toasted) sub with a big coke! :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> What foods have you all been told to avoid?
> 
> For me:
> 
> Sushi (& some other seafood, didn't really listen to that part since I don't eat any type of seafood anyway) undercooked meat (no pink), limit caffeine, soft cheeses, and cold lunchmeat (can have it if heated to steaming, so toasted subs & sandwiches are fine)
> 
> Same here, though I do zero caffeine - I never drank coffee and soda has so many bad chemicals for pregnancy, it's worse for the baby than the caffeine is. I think that covers the food though, and after what I've been through, I decided not to take unnecessary risks with silly things like food so I stay away from them for the 9 months.
> 
> First meal after birth though is going to be a large Italian (not toasted) sub with a big coke! :haha:Click to expand...

I agree even if some of it sounds silly its so easy to not eat it for 9 months, I'd rather not take ANY risks.. Same goes for me and the litterbox, my doctor told me not to clean it anymore, even though chances are since I've done it for years I've already been exposed and probably immune, but why take a chance? Besides, I don't have to clean the litterbox for 9 months now! :happydance:

I also don't have any caffeine, I used to drink like a 2 liter of diet coke everyday :dohh: before TTC I completely cut it out...not good for me or baby... I also have never been a coffee drinker... 

Once meat sounds good again, I'm sure my first meal after birth will be a medium steak! :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

So exciting with all these scans coming up. I can't wait to know when mine is. I will know on Wednesday. 

I am doing the first tri screen. Not that I would do anything about it, but I like the extra scan! 

Regarding foods, you can have sushi that's not raw, I.e.eel, veggie rolls and California Rolls. 
And most soft cheeses in the us are OK as long admits pasteurized. It's unpasteurized anything that you want to avoid. Queso fresca and home made cheeses are a no-no. 

I cook my luncheon meats. 

Also pates are a no-no. 

And raw eggs.

I do consume caffeine. Not a lot. Mostly green tea. I need to so I can function. Grow a baby, nurse and take care of my toddler and do scientific research and work long hours. 

Anyone else feeling really hungry?? I am scared I am going to gain a ton. I craving lots of meat too. 

My hubby got me a chorizo burrito yesterday and I was feeling sick before and it made me feel better. 

My cold is still lingering. And on top of that I feel dizzy and nauseous. Oh the joys. My daughter is feeling better though!! And my dad is visiting this weekend and next weekend we are staying in the hamptons! 

And my first dr's appt is Wednesday. 

Oh and my mom scared me yesterday and told me that nursing while pregnant will cause me to lose my teeth. :dohh: I have healthy teeth, no cavities and bone loss from my pregnancy with DD and nursing her for 18 months. But def scared me into doubling my calcium uptake!


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH0930 said:


> @BabyHopeG: So happy for you and your good news! :happydance:
> 
> AFM: 4 MORE DAYS TILL MY 1ST SCAN!!!!! :happydance: I know its pretty much a sin to say this but....I'm hoping the weekend flies by, I can't wait for it to be over so I can have my scan :blush:
> 
> I have only thrown up the once, and that was the only time I truly felt nauseous. However I think what I've been having is just a different version of ms throughout the day. I hardly have an appetite still, not much sounds good, mostly plain soft foods like pasta and potatoes. Even then when I eat I can't eat much without feeling SOOO full, and that overly full feeling seems to last forever (just a hint of nausea with it)... it lasts so long that then I have trouble figuring out if now I'm feeling hunger pains or if I'm still full :wacko: I'm just having a hard time understanding my stomach right now, sending mixed signals and just feeling *off* most the time....
> 
> I guess I'd consider that my ms...its milder then what a lot of you have, but its definitely from the pregnancy since this is not normal for me to feel this way

This pretty much describes me. Except I haven't thrown up at all yet. I feel yuck throughout the day, eating helps. I'm craving carbs and think I'm really hungry but then I can only eat the smallest portion and I feel sick cause I'm so full. Very strange!


----------



## brit3435

I'm completely avoiding caffeine this pregnancy. With dd I drank my allotted 150mg of caffeine bc I was working 50 hrs a week with rotating shifts and it was the only way to keep me going! I ate a lot of fatty food my last pregnancy as well and I was up to 160 lbs at 36 weeks when I had her. That's a lot for me since I'm only 5 ft 4 and weigh around 117 now. My dr said I should shoot for a 25 lb weight gain this time and hopefully carry to 38 weeks. So I'm really watching what I eat this time around. Mostly homemade meals since I stay at home now. Although at the moment my ms is worse in the evening and cooking dinner for dh and dd makes me feel like puking! :sick: 

I love eating cold sandwiches...I've been toasting them instead however I did eat a cold sandwich the other day. My dr isn't too concerned with the cold deli meat thing. He said as long as the meat is packaged and doesn't smell funny or anything it's probably ok and it's a better choice than greasy French fries :haha:


----------



## diamondlove33

Ladies, can I just say that I love feeling something weird, going on here and seeing that other women are feeling it too!!? It's such a relief!!! I've lost my appetite and due to either a cold or allergies - I have also lost my sense of smell AND tase :( DH surprised me last night and we had dinner in San Francisco and I couldn't even taste/smell anything and it was the most beautiful little japanese restaraunt.. for the pretty penny it costed not being able to taste it made it kind of a waste :(


But other than that I have completely lost my appetite, having to force myself to eat just for my LO.. blah!


----------



## Kaiecee

I was told eggs can't be sunny side up not allowed uncooked yolk but I craved that sometimes in my last pregnancy and I still ate it 

Also I really don't eat a lot of deli meat but if I buy it ill eat it I think it's gross warmed up 

But I pretty much won't eat anything else I'm not suppose to I neve had sushi and don't plan on starting to so I'm ok there


----------



## luz

With deli meat i was told if it comes pre-packaged it's probably okay, but not to eat the stuff straight out of the butcher block. I have no clue why that would make any difference though...


----------



## diamondlove33

really missing sushi, and deli meat.. if it's warmed up its gross and dry, craving a medium rare prime rib..


----------



## mlyn26

Sushi from supermarkets is fine as it is frozen before served which killls bacteria.


----------



## Laelani

In regards to the foods to not eat. I am allergic to all seafood/shellfish so all of that stuff is fine, I eat all my meats fully cooked anyway so no change there either. Caffeine I am still drinking Pepsi but only like 1 can a day if that and I don't drink coffee or anything like that so I think I'm good there. Deli meats are a bit of a 50/50 I find. My friend is a nurse and she said that if it's prepackaged (so stuff you buy at the local grocery store) is absolutely fine. I was worried about it because the other day I ate at Subway and it was sooooo good and then I was like omg I ate deli meat is this going to affect me, the answer no it's really not. Some people won't take the chances and I respect that too. I guess with foods and what not it's really up to you what you will cut back on or cut out altogether. :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm exactly like u I drink pretty much only water so I take the occasional ginger ale or Pepsi or sprite not every day so I'm ok when it comes to caffeine :)


----------



## BabyHopeG

With my dd I was so strict, no cold meat, coleslaw, mayo, tea/coffee etc... I remember reading all the labels on food to ensure I could eat it! This time I feel a lot more relaxed, just very limited caffeine (I have 2 cups of tea a day, don't drink coffee & very occasionally I have fizzy) and as long as eggs are pasteurised in foods then you can eat it, I.e. mayo, coleslaw etc.

AFM - nausea is hitting me all day long, and its worse in the evenings & when I eat :-( I don't mean to complain as would take every symptom going to have a healthy pregnancy! 
Also I have a Doppler (with dd) and thought i'd give it a go yesterday and guess what i believe I heard the babies heart beat!! Totally amazing!!

Looking forward to my scan at 10am tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

whoa...babyhopesG...how far along are you??? I heard DD at 8w6d...the earliest I have heard is 8 weeks...what kind of doppler do you have???


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My appetite is just weird. I hardly feel hungry and when I do, I eat just a tiny bit and I'm full... and sick. :sick: 
I'm probably losing weight but I can't tell because DS broke the scale! :dohh: 

I can't give up my caffeine. I have read before what the limit is and it's high enough to allow me a couple cans of dr pepper a day. I've cut down to one, though. And there's no way I could function without it!! Pregnancy makes me soooo sleepy.


----------



## DHBH0930

Felt sick all day yesterday... Never enough to throw up, just mildly queasy the whole day. I have some amazing belches! :haha: you would think I drank a 2 liter of coke with how loud they are... Each one gives me a little bit of relief...my DH finds it hilarious


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel sick more and more everyday 

Today I got all my boys with me it's gonna be a busy weekend :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ok, so I think I have my first official symptom! :) got changed into my pjs today and as I was coming down the stairs (bra-less under pj) the gentle sway of my boobs them really sore :) It's crazy, never thought I'd be happy to have my boobs hurt!

I suppose second 'symptom' would be finding my poor, lovely DH totally irritating today. Bless, he wasn't even doing anything wrong! But every little thing he did it said really got on my nerves... Tried not to show it though! Lol


----------



## Kaiecee

I never really get sore boobs only when I'm letting my milk dry up then their pretty sore my old symptom is ms as of now


----------



## brit3435

So sick today.....:sick: it really does feel like being constantly carsick....I don't remember it being this bad with dd....yuck


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been so, so sick today. ALL day, from the moment I woke up (at 4 AM!) to now at 10:30 PM. Very little relief in between! 

My boobs are killing me too, breastfeeding while pregnant is always hard on me. It feels like they're being sawed off, even though she's not using teeth or anything different from her normal latch. SO sensitive!


----------



## Lara310809

It's official; morning sickness has arrived :grr: two days already, all day and all night nausea, and I've been sick 5 times. That's almost as many times I was sick in my first pregnancy :wacko: I also have horrible migraines that last for days on end. Fun times. It was my daughters birthday and I felt so disgusting, and then guilty that I wasn't enjoying the day. Thankfully family came to my rescue and helped me out


----------



## Kaiecee

Got the worse toothache this sucks


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mmmm. So talking to SIL today (who's also expecting) and she asked me about names. Told her mine the asked hers and turns out one of her boy names is the same as mine! Quite possibly a very awkward situation here! She's three months along too so she'll have her baby before me.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Mmmm. So talking to SIL today (who's also expecting) and she asked me about names. Told her mine the asked hers and turns out one of her boy names is the same as mine! Quite possibly a very awkward situation here! She's three months along too so she'll have her baby before me.

If you do both end up having boys and wanting the same boy name...is it possible to do two different nicknames that sound different enough to not be alike? Or perhaps one of them could go by a middle name. 

We have multiple people with the same name in my inlaws family. They all have different nicknames they go by though so it doesn't matter and there's no confusion.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies. *Brit* constant car sick is the perfect way to describe it! I havent been vomiting, but from about lunch time on wards I just feel bleugh!

So there a woman I work with (who I have had major problems with in the past) who announced yesterday that she's 10 weeks pregnant with her second set of twins! She doesnt know Im pregnant yet. Im a little gutted as Il have to share my lime light with her. Everytime someone congratulates me it'll be like "oh Im pregnant too..with my second set of twins!" kinda trumps! lol. I know its silly, and i probably wouldnt be as bothered if it was someone else, i just feel a bit hard done by having to share my moment. whinge over!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Lol, personally I'd pity the woman. I can't imagine what it must be like to have two sets of twins! That must be such a handful! I greatly enjoy having my singleton pregnancies, I think a twin pregnancy I'd spend worried and nervous the whole time. I'm much more able to feel relaxed and ready with only one coming!


----------



## ready2Bmum

SugarBeth said:


> Lol, personally I'd pity the woman. I can't imagine what it must be like to have two sets of twins! That must be such a handful! I greatly enjoy having my singleton pregnancies, I think a twin pregnancy I'd spend worried and nervous the whole time. I'm much more able to feel relaxed and ready with only one coming!

Thats very true. twins wouldnt be my first choice. She a liar though which makes things worse. She already been caught lying about TWO seperate miscarraiges, and now shes saying shes having twins again, but is making sure everyone knows one heartbeat is "weak" so it might just be a single pregnancy. time will tell. She originally told our boss the doctor thought it was triplets. Its just annoying having to share with HER in particular...if I have a pain, she'll have a worse one! lol


----------



## SugarBeth

ready2Bmum said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Lol, personally I'd pity the woman. I can't imagine what it must be like to have two sets of twins! That must be such a handful! I greatly enjoy having my singleton pregnancies, I think a twin pregnancy I'd spend worried and nervous the whole time. I'm much more able to feel relaxed and ready with only one coming!
> 
> Thats very true. twins wouldnt be my first choice. She a liar though which makes things worse. She already been caught lying about TWO seperate miscarraiges, and now shes saying shes having twins again, but is making sure everyone knows one heartbeat is "weak" so it might just be a single pregnancy. time will tell. She originally told our boss the doctor thought it was triplets. Its just annoying having to share with HER in particular...if I have a pain, she'll have a worse one! lolClick to expand...

That's so sad to hear! No one should ever, ever lie about suffering a miscarriage. That's some severely bad karma coming to her. I'm sorry you have to deal with someone like that!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its very sad, but also very maddening. When she told me about one of the 'miscarraiges' I was still struggling to conceive and I knew she was lying (theres obviously more to the story which i wont get into) I said it to our manager and sure enough when we put all the bits of the story together, she had lied about having two miscarraiges. She was in trouble in work at the time and it was her way of gaining some sympathy. Theres every chance shes not even pregnant with twins, but if she says shes lost one we'll have to show sympathy just incase shes not lying this time. 

I just want to focus on my own pregnancy and enjoy it, but its such a small work place. Im sure i wont care after a while. I still have to tell them in work that Im pregnant.


----------



## mlyn26

Well I am partly dreading telling my work as I return from maternity leave this Wednesday. In foir weeks time I'll be 12 weeks and will tell them and then have just 5 months before I go on maternity leave again!

Suffering sickness and heartburn at moment. I also tend to have more regular bowel movements in pregnancy! TMI!!


----------



## Lara310809

TWO sets of twins? :shock: But this is your FIRST baby, and a first baby ALWAYS trumps a second. This is my third pregnancy, and it's old news now. I'm just "the woman that has babies" :haha:

As for her lying; :dohh: people that can lie about something like that make me sick


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm. So talking to SIL today (who's also expecting) and she asked me about names. Told her mine the asked hers and turns out one of her boy names is the same as mine! Quite possibly a very awkward situation here! She's three months along too so she'll have her baby before me.
> 
> If you do both end up having boys and wanting the same boy name...is it possible to do two different nicknames that sound different enough to not be alike? Or perhaps one of them could go by a middle name.
> 
> We have multiple people with the same name in my inlaws family. They all have different nicknames they go by though so it doesn't matter and there's no confusion.Click to expand...

Thanks, that's a good suggestion. We'll take it one step at a time and decide then. DH also feels like it wouldn't be the same now seeing as she wants the name too. Anyway, we're not finding out sex so in sure that when we get out baby it won't matter to us if we couldn't name it what we wanted, well just be happy we've got our baby!! :) xx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara310809 said:


> TWO sets of twins? :shock: But this is your FIRST baby, and a first baby ALWAYS trumps a second. This is my third pregnancy, and it's old news now. I'm just "the woman that has babies" :haha:
> 
> As for her lying; :dohh: people that can lie about something like that make me sick

Yea she had identical boys the first time, and apparently these ones are non-identical, which means its just a freak chance that it happened...IF it really has happened. I would doubt shes even pregnant except she has a bit of a bump so i believe her. "the woman who has babies" :haha: thats hilarious!


----------



## DHBH0930

Ready for this all day ms to be over...


----------



## threegirls

If she's lying about having a second set of twins that's pretty sick but I do know that your chances of multiples increases once you've had one set. I have one set of identical twin girls and would absolutely LOVE to be blessed with a second set of twins. They are absolutely amazing and anyone who is that lucky should seriously count their blessings. 

With that being said, don't think you'll have to share the limelight I'm sure if you feel like she's not being completely truthful some other people may feel the same way too. :winkwink:


----------



## threegirls

Lara310809 said:


> TWO sets of twins? :shock: But this is your FIRST baby, and a first baby ALWAYS trumps a second. This is my third pregnancy, and it's old news now. I'm just "the woman that has babies" :haha:
> 
> As for her lying; :dohh: people that can lie about something like that make me sick

That's so funny :haha: I know how you feel. This will be my third pregnancy but 4th baby and after the first the attention kind of disappears....it's almost sad to think about it BUT that means you get more one on one time with your new addition and your family so it's worth it :winkwink:


----------



## SugarBeth

I can definitely relate to my pregnancy feeling like "old news" to most. For my second pregnancy, there was excitement when we announced and then not much at all after - no one asked about how the baby was or appointments or anything. This time when we announced, it seemed barely acknowledged by most! Oh well, we couldn't be more excited so we feel enough for everyone who isn't!


----------



## SugarBeth

I can definitely relate to my pregnancy feeling like "old news" to most. For my second pregnancy, there was excitement when we announced and then not much at all after - no one asked about how the baby was or appointments or anything. This time when we announced, it seemed barely acknowledged by most! Oh well, we couldn't be more excited so we feel enough for everyone who isn't!


----------



## threegirls

SugarBeth said:


> I can definitely relate to my pregnancy feeling like "old news" to most. For my second pregnancy, there was excitement when we announced and then not much at all after - no one asked about how the baby was or appointments or anything. This time when we announced, it seemed barely acknowledged by most! Oh well, we couldn't be more excited so we feel enough for everyone who isn't!

With my first pregnancy everyone was over the moon. With the second I could definitely tell a difference, especially in how many people came to visit once we were home. 

We haven't even announced to everyone yet. I've kind of kept it a secret except for a select few people. I get the feeling that I'm going to hear a bunch of criticism from people since this is our 4th child. But honestly I don't care. We are so excited and can't wait to have another :)


----------



## Laelani

This is my first and people that we're telling barely ask about anything so I can relate too even though this is my first one :haha: People are strange I guess.


----------



## brit3435

Has anyone tried sea bands for their morning sickness? Dh ran to cvs and bought me some today and they are definitely taking the edge off! They are just wrist bands with a plastic piece that touches a pressure point so there aren't any drugs involved. It's worth a try! They cost about $10


----------



## BabyHopeG

DrGomps said:


> whoa...babyhopesG...how far along are you??? I heard DD at 8w6d...the earliest I have heard is 8 weeks...what kind of doppler do you have???


I'm 7 weeks, I wasn't expecting to hear it at all, I suppose it depends where they are lying, but heartbeat seems very clear on my left side :)
I just have a normal Doppler with headphones, nothing special or expensive I had it with dd.

This nausea feeling is awful, the only way I can get through it is sleeping! Hoping my wristbands turn up today!!


----------



## DHBH0930

I had tried those wrist bands for sea sickness and they didn't help me then. Maybe they would now, but I am having some success with Queasy Drops and wintergreen Tums.

I am wondering if I've been aggravating my ms with dairy products, I've been having only carbs (pastas, bread, potatoes) and dairy. When looking up what commonly makes ms worse dairy was listed. So I'm going to experiment today and limit dairy and see if I feel any better.

I'm so very tired today, couldn't sleep well at all, tossed and turned all night, and my throat started hurting :growlmad:

On a positive note my first ultrasound is tomorrow!!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

So last night had the worst indigestion Hirt so bad then I was sick 3 times and hours laterit went away I'm now scared to eat don't want to feel that again 

On a good note Riley slept from 8:40pm to 8:30am what a good boy


----------



## AJCart

I am having major pimple breakouts! I feel like I'm 15 again! LOL. 

Going in to my GP Wednesday morning, just for a quick check and to double check blood results to make sure I'm getting everything bub needs in to me. Then have another blood draw the following week! 

I am trying to think of something creative to make the big announcement after our 12 week scan, but am drawing a blank!


----------



## brit3435

I can't wait for my ultrasound tomorrow! I'm hoping that area of bleeding is gone so I can stop worrying!


----------



## hope4rainbow

DHBH0930 said:


> I had tried those wrist bands for sea sickness and they didn't help me then. Maybe they would now, but I am having some success with Queasy Drops and wintergreen Tums.
> 
> I am wondering if I've been aggravating my ms with dairy products, I've been having only carbs (pastas, bread, potatoes) and dairy. When looking up what commonly makes ms worse dairy was listed. So I'm going to experiment today and limit dairy and see if I feel any better.
> 
> I'm so very tired today, couldn't sleep well at all, tossed and turned all night, and my throat started hurting :growlmad:
> 
> On a positive note my first ultrasound is tomorrow!!! :happydance:

Good luck, DHBH0930, enjoy seeing your LO!


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck on u/s tomorrow

Off to the in laws and already I wish I was back in my own bed


----------



## brit3435

Ms seems to have backed off. The sea bands are helping the dizziness but not the stomach aches. Today was a good day though I felt like a normal person until around 4pm! Normally it hits around noon so ill take the extra 4 hrs :happydance:

Good luck on your ultrasound tomorrow DHBH!


----------



## threegirls

Is anybody else completely exhausted :wacko: I don't think I've ever been this tired. As soon as I wake up in the morning I'm ready for bed again. It doesn't seem like I can get anything done which isn't good in a family of 5 :dohh:

I do have my first appointment tomorrow (if I can keep it) at 6 weeks 4 days. Maybe they will set me up for an ultrasound soon but I actually don't want to go this early since I know they won't see anything.


----------



## DHBH0930

threegirls said:


> Is anybody else completely exhausted :wacko: I don't think I've ever been this tired. As soon as I wake up in the morning I'm ready for bed again. It doesn't seem like I can get anything done which isn't good in a family of 5 :dohh:
> 
> I do have my first appointment tomorrow (if I can keep it) at 6 weeks 4 days. Maybe they will set me up for an ultrasound soon but I actually don't want to go this early since I know they won't see anything.

I too am always exhausted! I haven't gone a day without a nap in the last 2 weeks..

You should be able to see a heartbeat, you won't see any features, hands, feet, etc...I'm going to be happy to see a heartbeat and that its measuring accordingly if all goes well tomorrow, it will give me some peace of mind...but I will definitely want another scan when I will be able to tell that it's a baby


----------



## Laelani

threegirls said:


> Is anybody else completely exhausted :wacko: I don't think I've ever been this tired. As soon as I wake up in the morning I'm ready for bed again. It doesn't seem like I can get anything done which isn't good in a family of 5 :dohh:
> 
> I do have my first appointment tomorrow (if I can keep it) at 6 weeks 4 days. Maybe they will set me up for an ultrasound soon but I actually don't want to go this early since I know they won't see anything.

Yep that's me as well. I also just started a new job so it's super tough!!! I just relax when I am at home and I feel so lazy because I don't do a lot of clean up considering I have 2 roommates but I'm sure they understand.


----------



## BabyHopeG

Good luck on the U/scan DHBH, what are the queasy drops your using? Are they used for nausea?
I feel like I'm too scared to eat at the moment with the thought of feeling sick! Even drinking I have to have small sips. 

My wrist bands best turn up today!


----------



## DHBH0930

BabyHopeG said:


> Good luck on the U/scan DHBH, what are the queasy drops your using? Are they used for nausea?
> I feel like I'm too scared to eat at the moment with the thought of feeling sick! Even drinking I have to have small sips.
> 
> My wrist bands best turn up today!

Yeah, they are for nausea. I believe they are by the same people that do "Preggie Pops" but this way is more discrete for me at work. They are not sugary which is nice, and come in different flavors. I have a variety pack since I didn't know what I would like.

I was able to find them in a pharmacy, but it wasn't a chain one like cvs or walgreens. They can also be ordered online.

I was feeling better last night and still am this morning. I have limited my dairy to see it that was aggravating it, and maybe it was...my appetite still isn't normal but I haven't noticed the constant queasy feeling since yesterday afternoon... FX I figured out what makes my ms worse!


----------



## elleff

threegirls - I saw a beautiful little bean with a strong hb at 6 weeks 3 days :)


----------



## elleff

I've just been catching up on this thread and I am so glad I am not the only one with awful ms! Not that I'd wish this on anyone but its good to know I'm not alone!! 
Yesterday I was sick 4 times. It seems like I go from full to starving with no in between and as soon as I feel that starving feeling I'm ready to spew. I can't get my head around what to do to feel better. I just want to sleep all the time, being in work is hard work. Someone is having tuna and I just want to shout at them for being so inconsiderate haha :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Thankful my ultrasound is in a few hours. I went to the bathroom and was surprised to see some spotting again. I had some a week or so ago, but this time it was enough to get onto my panties. Not sure how long ago it happened, but when I wipe now it's mostly stopped. Also having a hard time deciding if it is more brown then red. Its not bright red, but can't help wondering if it was because the spotting happened a few hours ago and was more red but turned brown since then. Ugh... the lack of queasiness that started yesterday afternoon does not help my nerves. I want to say its from not having dairy products but now my mind won't shut up that something is wrong.... only 3 more hours and I should know if everything is okay or not....super nervous now :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

Told my friend my concerns about something being wrong and her response was: "what's meant to be is all ready mapped out. trust in faith." 

I'm sorry but I don't find that helpful or reassuring to say whatever happens is meant to be...probably won't go to her with my concerns again. I know she means well but its not what I want to hear...


----------



## Suzy_Q

Sorry to hear of your anxiety DHBH0930. Thankfully you'll know soon enough how things are going at your scan and I'm sending all my positive thoughts your way! They say spotting is completely normal so I'll be confident for you that all is well :hugs:


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH0930 said:


> Told my friend my concerns about something being wrong and her response was: "what's meant to be is all ready mapped out. trust in faith."
> 
> I'm sorry but I don't find that helpful or reassuring to say whatever happens is meant to be...probably won't go to her with my concerns again. I know she means well but its not what I want to hear...

Also dying to hear how you get on. Please post a pic! :flower:


----------



## diamondlove33

Hi, Ladies!

Haven't been able to quite catch up yet , but wanted to post pics from the U/S yesterday @ 7wks2Days, everything looked great, heard our little ones beautiful heartbeat! <3 <3 152bpm, :kiss: So exciting, other than that this belly just keeps getting bigger literally by the day!! My dr said i'll probably plateau in a couple months thank goodness! 

Hope everyone is well! 
<3 Diamond

Ps: Yes my Dr. drew a happy face so I can see where the head is! haha :haha:
 



Attached Files:







BNB1.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 17









BNB2.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## ready2Bmum

a happy face :haha: thats brilliant!! lol. congrats on your scan. I have my first on saturday at exactly 8 weeks. the closer it gets the more I keep thinking they're going to say something like "what are you doing here, you're not pregnant!" silly i know. I need that proof now! lol


----------



## diamondlove33

ready2Bmum said:


> a happy face :haha: thats brilliant!! lol. congrats on your scan. I have my first on saturday at exactly 8 weeks. the closer it gets the more I keep thinking they're going to say something like "what are you doing here, you're not pregnant!" silly i know. I need that proof now! lol

I know!! I've been so afraid of that, too!!! I was so afraid that I MADE my dr scan me at 5wks :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Has anyone heard from DBH? I know she was really worried and she had her scan today, wondered if anyone knew how it had gone. Thinking of her! X


----------



## brit3435

DHBH how did your scan go? I hope all is well and. You got to see a tiny heartbeat!

Afm I was supposed to have a follow up scan this morning for the area of bleeding in my uterus but the dr had a delivery so it got pushed back to this afternoon. I'm about to head there now...I'm so nervous I just want to know everything is looking good!


----------



## DrGomps

hey sorry I have been so absent...I finally have my first appt tomorrow...SO excited! will have a scan date finally!

goodluck DBH...

congrats diamond...love your bump.


----------



## brit3435

Nice pics diamond! Love the bump! Mine hasn't started yet but I think it will very soon!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> DHBH how did your scan go? I hope all is well and. You got to see a tiny heartbeat!
> 
> Afm I was supposed to have a follow up scan this morning for the area of bleeding in my uterus but the dr had a delivery so it got pushed back to this afternoon. I'm about to head there now...I'm so nervous I just want to know everything is looking good!

Good luck! Hope all is good!!! Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Just got home fom my u/s everything was great! Got to see our little peanut and its heartbeat, 128 bpm which she said was good for 7 weeks. They didn't change my due date, should be exactly 7 weeks today though I noticed her measurements say 6 weeks 4 days on the u/s she didn't mention anything about it so I'm sure it's fine, but like I said she didn't change my due date she still went off my lmp/ ovulation. Is it similar to how sometimes women measure ahead during pregnancy? My friend was always a week ahead of schedule could I just be a couple days behind right now?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> Just got home fom my u/s everything was great! Got to see our little peanut and its heartbeat, 128 bpm which she said was good for 7 weeks. They didn't change my due date, should be exactly 7 weeks today though I noticed her measurements say 6 weeks 4 days on the u/s she didn't mention anything about it so I'm sure it's fine, but like I said she didn't change my due date she still went off my lmp/ ovulation. Is it similar to how sometimes women measure ahead during pregnancy? My friend was always a week ahead of schedule could I just be a couple days behind right now?



YAY for you!!!! :happydance: BEAUTIFUL picture you have there of your little bean! Maybe now you can start feeling a little excited?! :winkwink: :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home fom my u/s everything was great! Got to see our little peanut and its heartbeat, 128 bpm which she said was good for 7 weeks. They didn't change my due date, should be exactly 7 weeks today though I noticed her measurements say 6 weeks 4 days on the u/s she didn't mention anything about it so I'm sure it's fine, but like I said she didn't change my due date she still went off my lmp/ ovulation. Is it similar to how sometimes women measure ahead during pregnancy? My friend was always a week ahead of schedule could I just be a couple days behind right now?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you!!!! :happydance: BEAUTIFUL picture you have there of your little bean! Maybe now you can start feeling a little excited?! :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks! Definitely feel more relaxed now! She told me to call if I get any spotting no matter what color or how much. I hope I don't get anymore, but at least I know that what I had today wasn't anything since everything checked out good and got to see that amazing flicker for its heart... It definitely hit my husband more now that he saw that :flower:


----------



## hope4rainbow

Hooray, great news!!


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home fom my u/s everything was great! Got to see our little peanut and its heartbeat, 128 bpm which she said was good for 7 weeks. They didn't change my due date, should be exactly 7 weeks today though I noticed her measurements say 6 weeks 4 days on the u/s she didn't mention anything about it so I'm sure it's fine, but like I said she didn't change my due date she still went off my lmp/ ovulation. Is it similar to how sometimes women measure ahead during pregnancy? My friend was always a week ahead of schedule could I just be a couple days behind right now?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you!!!! :happydance: BEAUTIFUL picture you have there of your little bean! Maybe now you can start feeling a little excited?! :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Definitely feel more relaxed now! She told me to call if I get any spotting no matter what color or how much. I hope I don't get anymore, but at least I know that what I had today wasn't anything since everything checked out good and got to see that amazing flicker for its heart... It definitely hit my husband more now that he saw that :flower:Click to expand...


Wasn't it the most beautiful little flicker you have EVER seen!!! I cried like a little baby it was just so precious - like it was saying 'hello mommy, i'm in here don't worry' 
ah! *tear*


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Just got home fom my u/s everything was great! Got to see our little peanut and its heartbeat, 128 bpm which she said was good for 7 weeks. They didn't change my due date, should be exactly 7 weeks today though I noticed her measurements say 6 weeks 4 days on the u/s she didn't mention anything about it so I'm sure it's fine, but like I said she didn't change my due date she still went off my lmp/ ovulation. Is it similar to how sometimes women measure ahead during pregnancy? My friend was always a week ahead of schedule could I just be a couple days behind right now?
> 
> 
> 
> YAY for you!!!! :happydance: BEAUTIFUL picture you have there of your little bean! Maybe now you can start feeling a little excited?! :winkwink: :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Definitely feel more relaxed now! She told me to call if I get any spotting no matter what color or how much. I hope I don't get anymore, but at least I know that what I had today wasn't anything since everything checked out good and got to see that amazing flicker for its heart... It definitely hit my husband more now that he saw that :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wasn't it the most beautiful little flicker you have EVER seen!!! I cried like a little baby it was just so precious - like it was saying 'hello mommy, i'm in here don't worry'
> ah! *tear*Click to expand...

It was truly the most amazing thing I've seen, I didn't cry I was giddy though :flower: I wish I had a recording, I love the still image but I'd have the recording of that flicker playing on a loop all day if I could! I want to see it again! Where can I buy an u/s machine? Lol :haha:


----------



## brit3435

DHBH congrats on the scan! Where did it say 6 wks 4 days on your picture? It's prob just a typo. Mine says the gestational age is 7 wks 4 days on my picture based on my lmp. But I'm actually 7 weeks 1 day based on my ovulation day is that what you are talking about? 

I had my follow up ultrasound today. I'm measuring a day ahead 7 weeks 2 days. Same due date though. Baby looks good I saw the heartbeat right away this time so that was a great feeling! The fluid near the sac is still there but the dr said its not something to be concerned about although I still have to take it easy until I see him again in 3 weeks. He said at my next appt we should be able to hear the heartbeat with a Doppler! I can't wait to hear that sound! We will probably tell everyone after my next appt as long as everything is still looking good.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## brit3435

Oops that pic was upside down here's another.


----------



## brit3435

The dr said the white thing at the bottom of the sac is the umbilical cord!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Laelani

Aww awesome :) Great scan photos!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm loving the photos guys!! I'm so pleased everything went well with you two xxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Logged on before work to hear about the ultrasounds. Delighted it went perfectly for you both :happydance: :hugs:

Its made me a little more hopeful for my turn on Saturday :flower:


----------



## AJCart

So happy to hear your scans went well ladies!

I had another doc's appointment this morning to double check my blood results. Iron was borderline low so she's put me on a supplement for that, thyroid is not functioning at optimum levels so have to have that checked again next week, but most interesting and a little scary was that we found out I am NOT immune to Rubella! Apparently sometimes the immunisations "wear off". Wish I had known that before we started TTC so I could have had the shot!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

I've heard of that happening! Crazy!! 
So what can they do about it, if they can't give you the shot when you're pregnant?


----------



## AJCart

Nothing they can do until after I've had bubs. I just have to be very wary, stay away from anybody showing signs of a virus, particularly anyone with a rash. It is quite scary, really!!


----------



## brit3435

Ajcart I found out that my thyroid wasn't functioning properly in march and my ob put me on a low dose of synthroid. Since I became pregnant my dose had to be doubled bc the levels were still low. My dr said it is normal to need twice as much while pregnant so maybe after you have your baby they will go back to normal :flower: I'm hoping mine will...


Thanks for all the well wishes for our scans yesterday! Who else has scans this week?

Readytobumum good luck for your scan on Saturday! I bet you can't wait to see your little one


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Ajcart I found out that my thyroid wasn't functioning properly in march and my ob put me on a low dose of synthroid. Since I became pregnant my dose had to be doubled bc the levels were still low. My dr said it is normal to need twice as much while pregnant so maybe after you have your baby they will go back to normal :flower: I'm hoping mine will...
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the well wishes for our scans yesterday! Who else has scans this week?
> 
> Readytobumum good luck for your scan on Saturday! I bet you can't wait to see your little one

So glad to hear your scan went well Brit, lovely to see the picture, can't wait for mine a week Monday :happydance:


----------



## elleff

Ajcart that is so scary!! They should warn us about that! I am so nervous about these things as my job involves me going to lots of different people's houses everyday and work with lots of kids! I rely on the parents being honest with me as to whether anyone is sick or not and it scares me!


----------



## threegirls

Congrats on the scans ladies. All the pics are adorable!! 

I had my first appointment yesterday and everything went well. I still have to go back sometime and have blood work done. I have my first ultrasound scheduled for the 28th so 27 more days :haha: I can't wait and of course we will be able to hear the heartbeat then too!! :happydance:

I'm hoping that the ultrasound will help to get my husband more excited. Even though this baby is our 4th and it's planned it just seems like he's not as thrilled as he was with the previous pregnancies (of course it could always be my crazy hormones making me feel this way) :winkwink:


----------



## diamondlove33

I seriously love seeing everyone's scans on here as well as heart rates! I know that there's nothing 'proven' about heart rate and gender but i'm having fun over here comparing anyways :haha: keep posting ladies. :kiss:

Ps; What does everyone think they're having at this point? And why?? 

I'm thinking boy, although we're team pink - just because everything has been so EASY so far. 

Would love to hear back from you ladies!! :kiss:


----------



## elleff

I'd like a little girl as they are so cute and I love the idea of having a daughter but to be honest I just want to make it to term with a healthy baby! For some reason I just cannot imagine me with a boy! I will be over the moon either way though!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> I seriously love seeing everyone's scans on here as well as heart rates! I know that there's nothing 'proven' about heart rate and gender but i'm having fun over here comparing anyways :haha: keep posting ladies. :kiss:
> 
> Ps; What does everyone think they're having at this point? And why??
> 
> I'm thinking boy, although we're team pink - just because everything has been so EASY so far.
> 
> Would love to hear back from you ladies!! :kiss:

I'ma bit like you... both DH and I are really team pink, but I think I'm having a boy. Not sure why, except that every time we talk about bump my gut reaction is to say 'he' instead of 'she', which I know means nothing lol. Also, my ticker said up until today that baby was the size of a poppyseed so that's what we've been calling it, and it always made me feel a bit weird because it seemed wrong to give it such a 'girly' name. Lol, just silly things really! Of course we'll be thrilled with either a boy or a girl - I jsut want to meet my baby! :)


----------



## brit3435

diamondlove33 said:


> I seriously love seeing everyone's scans on here as well as heart rates! I know that there's nothing 'proven' about heart rate and gender but i'm having fun over here comparing anyways :haha: keep posting ladies. :kiss:
> 
> Ps; What does everyone think they're having at this point? And why??
> 
> I'm thinking boy, although we're team pink - just because everything has been so EASY so far.
> 
> Would love to hear back from you ladies!! :kiss:

With my daughter her heart rate was in the boy range until about 12 weeks and then it was in the girl range! 

I didn't ask my dr what the heart rate was on my last scan. I'll have to see where it's at next time. 

I have had several dreams that I'm having a girl but this pregnancy is a lot different from my daughters so far. I had absolutely no ms with her and I gained weight really fast early on I had a bump by 6 weeks with her! With this pregnancy I have a lot of evening nausea and I've lost weight and my stomach still looks flat so going by that maybe it is a boy:shrug:

Oh and this is weird but looking back at my ultrasound pics from my dd they are the exact opposite from this baby! She was always up in the top left corner of the sac and attached there too where as this one has stuck to the bottom right. I think if this baby is a girl she will have a much different personality than my daughter.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have hard pregnancy and all mine were boys hoping for a girl 

Love the u/s can't wait to get mine I don't even have a date yet :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I have hard pregnancy and all mine were boys hoping for a girl 

Love the u/s can't wait to get mine I don't even have a date yet :(


----------



## Suzy_Q

I think I'm having a boy. Not sure why, but that's what I think. Oh, and because my morning sickness is minimal, I think that is linked to a boy. Either way, I'm happy with a healthy baby!


----------



## Kaiecee

All I know this cramp I get because of indigestion feels like its killing me I'm calling the dr tomorrow


----------



## Dynamicmae

How's everyones MS? I'm really struggling with all day nausea! I pray my way through my days and wish they over before they've even started. Its horrible :(


----------



## hope4rainbow

MS has just begun for me. I feel icky when I wake up before I eat, and again around 3-5 before dinner. I'm glad for every pain, sickness, and soreness!

I think we're having a girl. He thinks we're having a boy. Bases covered! His parents are convinced it's a girl too. :happydance:

We'll both be thrilled just to see our baby's heartbeat healthy next Wednesday! Our m/c in October was rough, we've been hoping for this little rainbow.


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm hoping for girl and he is hoping for boy... I don't have any gut feeling about what it is so far...I can't wait for the gender scan in a few months!!! 

I have been so incredibly tired for weeks now... I can't go a day with out a nap, and especially after a work day I feel so drained that even taking a shower sounds like a huge task. I feel so useless, I'm not getting anything done and constantly asking my husband to do everything. So far he hasn't complained but I'm ready to have some energy back! Also ready to have a normal appetite. I haven't been sick enough to throw up (only that one time) but I just feel mildly queasy all day. Nothing sounds good to eat, not even carbs anymore. But I have noticed that if I force myself to eat something I'm able to finish it no problem. Its more the thought of food that sickens me then actually eating it.

Oh and TMI I have been so gassy and constipated! I think I only go every 3-4 days! :dohh: I've been forcing myself to start eating better hoping that might help fix my irregularity, so far not helping. 

Sweet note, I had copies made of our ultrasound picture so I can give one to each of our parents and such. My husband on his own asked if there is one for him to take to work to put up on his wall with the pics of us :flower: He is not one that has been CRAZY about the idea of having kids, he was neutral toward the idea, and since I want them so bad we agreed to start our family. So its so nice to see him getting excited about our baby :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ms has started for me and I'll end up having it till the end


----------



## DrGomps

DHB...I LOVE your scan pic!! are you taking colace??? that helps with constipation...I am having the same problem...its VERY unpleasant!!

Brit, glad all looks well!! Beautiful scan piccy!!

AFM...I had my first OB appt yesterday...nothing too exciting...had a pap that made me spot alittle...it stopped quickly and it happened with DD so I am not too worried...weight, urinanalysis, blood tests...etc... I have the same Dr so she didn't need to give me all the first pregnancy lectures...she told me my exercising is fine and she promised she wouldn't give me a hard time about my weight gain...since I lost all the weight and then some after I had my daughter...she says only a few people do that...I swear during pregnancy the Lbs just STICK to me!!

But I did get my first scan date..a week from tomorrow. :dance: I can't wait! We are going to stay at a beach house in the hamptons this weekend so luckily I have fun things to help pass the time...

I am having a bit of nausea...no puking yet...but lots of dry retching..protein seems to keep the nausea at bay...


here is my six week bump 


https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/Image8_zpsd2dc2085.jpg

comparison...starting a bloaty bump...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/Image7_zpsb88b0527.jpg


----------



## Laelani

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm hoping for girl and he is hoping for boy... I don't have any gut feeling about what it is so far...I can't wait for the gender scan in a few months!!!
> 
> I have been so incredibly tired for weeks now... I can't go a day with out a nap, and especially after a work day I feel so drained that even taking a shower sounds like a huge task. I feel so useless, I'm not getting anything done and constantly asking my husband to do everything. So far he hasn't complained but I'm ready to have some energy back! Also ready to have a normal appetite. I haven't been sick enough to throw up (only that one time) but I just feel mildly queasy all day. Nothing sounds good to eat, not even carbs anymore. But I have noticed that if I force myself to eat something I'm able to finish it no problem. Its more the thought of food that sickens me then actually eating it.
> 
> Oh and TMI I have been so gassy and constipated! I think I only go every 3-4 days! :dohh: I've been forcing myself to start eating better hoping that might help fix my irregularity, so far not helping.
> 
> Sweet note, I had copies made of our ultrasound picture so I can give one to each of our parents and such. My husband on his own asked if there is one for him to take to work to put up on his wall with the pics of us :flower: He is not one that has been CRAZY about the idea of having kids, he was neutral toward the idea, and since I want them so bad we agreed to start our family. So its so nice to see him getting excited about our baby :happydance:

I am exactly like you!! I am always so tired! It sucks too because OH lives in another country and there's a 4 hour time difference so by the time he gets home in the evening I'm not real talkative and I stay awake like an hour and I have to go to bed. :( It sucks but in a few months when he gets here and we get our gender scan and everything it will be all great. :D


----------



## elleff

I'm super tired too, all the time. My eyes are stinging from morning til night and I am falling asleep on the sofa at about 9pm every night. I am so boring!! I am also throwing up a couple of times a day but tr nausea is on and off all day. 
I'm actually stressed over it now because I never know when it's going to hit and its affecting my work. I do love it at the same time though, such a strong reassuring symptom!


----------



## Lara310809

No MS here, touch wood it continues this way. I'm hungry, but when I eat I feel so uncomfortable for HOURS, the suddenly I'm hungry again, but I don't WANT to eat. It's so strange. Bloating a bit now, but I wear stretchy clothes so it doesn't matter too much


----------



## diamondlove33

I feel you ladies, I work at a computer all day everyday and my goodness I am going to slam my head on the keyboard from falling asleep if I don't get some relief fast - whats worse is it seems like even when I get a TON of sleep, It doesn't matter! Still exhausted. ugh!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi all. I have a question.... Have cheap internet tests at home and every so often I do one (just cause!) I did one yesterday and the test line was lighter than the control. They had gotten to the stage where the two lines were the same. I did another today and the same thing.

My nausea has really kicked in. Yesterday was awful,I took ginger and wore sea bands today so it wasnt so bad. I have back ache and tiredness too.

You think the test is anything to worry about???


----------



## Mom2Hope

it could just be your hcg levels leveling out...it happens to some women earlier than others...or it could just be the cheapie tests...i wouldn't worry about it...


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi all. I have a question.... Have cheap internet tests at home and every so often I do one (just cause!) I did one yesterday and the test line was lighter than the control. They had gotten to the stage where the two lines were the same. I did another today and the same thing.
> 
> My nausea has really kicked in. Yesterday was awful,I took ginger and wore sea bands today so it wasnt so bad. I have back ache and tiredness too.
> 
> You think the test is anything to worry about???

I think it's normal for the tests to start getting lighter at some point when your hcg is crazy high. If you are worried about it dilute your pee with some water and i bet it will be darker. :hugs:


----------



## luz

heard my baby's heart beating away yesterday with my doppler - what an amazing thing!!


----------



## diamondlove33

luz said:


> heard my baby's heart beating away yesterday with my doppler - what an amazing thing!!

Congratulations!!!! I want a doppler!!


----------



## Lara310809

diamondlove33 said:


> I feel you ladies, I work at a computer all day everyday and my goodness I am going to slam my head on the keyboard from falling asleep if I don't get some relief fast - whats worse is it seems like even when I get a TON of sleep, It doesn't matter! Still exhausted. ugh!!

i hear you on the exhaustion. When I was pg with my first I worked, and I came home and went straight to bed for the entire first trimester. It's harder now because I have two young children running around all day; my youngest only naps once, and my eldest doesn't nap at all :wacko: when 7pm comes I can't get them into bed quick enough, but lately my youngest has been refusing to sleep until 9pm! 

:coffee:

Ready2Bmum, have you heard of the hook effect? It might be what you're describing with the tests. I haven't used a line test in ages, but mine never got as dark as the control line :shrug: I wouldn't worry; as long as you're not visibly miscarrying then I think baby's doing just fine


----------



## luz

diamondlove33 said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> heard my baby's heart beating away yesterday with my doppler - what an amazing thing!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!! I want a doppler!!Click to expand...

i love mine! With my first pregnancy i bought the angel sounds doppler but it's a little tricky to use because of the shape - and you have to have headphones to hear anything. So i upgraded to to the sonoline b and it's much better. DH and i can listen easily and it tells you how fast the heart rate is. worth the money, in my opinion.


----------



## SugarBeth

Ready2bamom- they recommend stopping taking tests after a few weeks, because the tests are only to detect hCG. Once your levels get so high, it overwhelms the test. You can actually begin getting false negatives because the test can't read the hCG over a certain point. I'm sure that's probably what's happening with you and there's no need to worry.

I have every symptom and a lot of it! I've been really sick every day, almost all day. I'm tired all the time, I have to take a nap with my toddler now. I have such severe cravings. I'm thinking about walking the 12 blocks to the store and back just to grab some craving foods!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks ladies. I'm not massively worried as I have symptoms I just wanted opinions. I finally have a scan on Saturday morning. I haven't even had bloods done yet so I just can't wait to get real confirmation.
Thanks for the reassurance :hugs:

Il definitely get a Doppler too but not for a while yet as il drive myself nuts trying to find a beat when its too early!


----------



## diamondlove33

Lara310809 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you ladies, I work at a computer all day everyday and my goodness I am going to slam my head on the keyboard from falling asleep if I don't get some relief fast - whats worse is it seems like even when I get a TON of sleep, It doesn't matter! Still exhausted. ugh!!
> 
> i hear you on the exhaustion. When I was pg with my first I worked, and I came home and went straight to bed for the entire first trimester. It's harder now because I have two young children running around all day; my youngest only naps once, and my eldest doesn't nap at all :wacko: when 7pm comes I can't get them into bed quick enough, but lately my youngest has been refusing to sleep until 9pm!
> 
> :coffee:Click to expand...


Exactly - I have a 3yr old stepdaughter and I swear she has so much energy, I would kill for even a small percentage of it! 
I'm off on wkds but DH works so i'm at home w/ our little girl - so needless to say, no rest for me. I feel selfish even saying that :cry: But this is what I wanted so I suppose I better just suck it up!


----------



## DHBH0930

I want to put my head down sooo bad right now :sleep: but I share my room with someone else, if I didn't I'd take a 10 minute nap..nobody would know :blush: I can't get motivated to do ANYTHING I'm so lethargic recently... I've even stopped with my photography for now cuz I just can't seem to find the energy. :wacko:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara310809 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you ladies, I work at a computer all day everyday and my goodness I am going to slam my head on the keyboard from falling asleep if I don't get some relief fast - whats worse is it seems like even when I get a TON of sleep, It doesn't matter! Still exhausted. ugh!!
> 
> i hear you on the exhaustion. When I was pg with my first I worked, and I came home and went straight to bed for the entire first trimester. It's harder now because I have two young children running around all day; my youngest only naps once, and my eldest doesn't nap at all :wacko: when 7pm comes I can't get them into bed quick enough, but lately my youngest has been refusing to sleep until 9pm!
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> Ready2Bmum, have you heard of the hook effect? It might be what you're describing with the tests. I haven't used a line test in ages, but mine never got as dark as the control line :shrug: I wouldn't worry; as long as you're not visibly miscarrying then I think baby's doing just fineClick to expand...

So I looked up the hook effect, and decided to test to see if that's whats happening. I diluted my urine a lot, and now my test line is darker again!!! amazing!!! Also reassuring..my hcg levels must be high!


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah def sounds like the hook effect.


----------



## DrGomps

I am exhausted too. :sleep: hopefully acupuncture will help today!


----------



## diamondlove33

DrGomps said:


> I am exhausted too. :sleep: hopefully acupuncture will help today!

Acupuncuture??? will that help w/ exhaustion?


----------



## elleff

I just bought a Doppler!! Im so excited! It should be here Saturday :)


----------



## Lara310809

Got my appointment for the midwife FINALLY! Next Friday at 10am; ill be 8w6d, but since they go by LMP they think ill be 9.5w



ready2Bmum said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> I feel you ladies, I work at a computer all day everyday and my goodness I am going to slam my head on the keyboard from falling asleep if I don't get some relief fast - whats worse is it seems like even when I get a TON of sleep, It doesn't matter! Still exhausted. ugh!!
> 
> i hear you on the exhaustion. When I was pg with my first I worked, and I came home and went straight to bed for the entire first trimester. It's harder now because I have two young children running around all day; my youngest only naps once, and my eldest doesn't nap at all :wacko: when 7pm comes I can't get them into bed quick enough, but lately my youngest has been refusing to sleep until 9pm!
> 
> :coffee:
> 
> Ready2Bmum, have you heard of the hook effect? It might be what you're describing with the tests. I haven't used a line test in ages, but mine never got as dark as the control line :shrug: I wouldn't worry; as long as you're not visibly miscarrying then I think baby's doing just fineClick to expand...
> 
> So I looked up the hook effect, and decided to test to see if that's whats happening. I diluted my urine a lot, and now my test line is darker again!!! amazing!!! Also reassuring..my hcg levels must be high!Click to expand...

i had a similar test this morning. The first test was at 19DPO and the second was this morning at 41DPO, both using FMU
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## elleff

Same thing happened to me yesterday with the tests. For some reason I decided to do one mid afternoon, I havent done one for a while! It was quite pale and rather than stress over it I threw it in the bin. It was clearly positive but not as dark as it had been! 
I read this thread at night and decided to do another test with diluted urine and low and behold a brilliant line appeared!!! so reassuring!!! I really diluted it aswell so my HCG must be through the roof now! wahey!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Fantastic ladies. Its obviously just something that happens! Elleff I was thinking the same. I diluted mine so much and got a big dark line again. I conceived on Clomid so I'm wondering twins?!! Lol
Il know at 11.15am tomorrow. First scan....it can't come quick enough!!


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> Fantastic ladies. Its obviously just something that happens! Elleff I was thinking the same. I diluted mine so much and got a big dark line again. I conceived on Clomid so I'm wondering twins?!! Lol
> Il know at 11.15am tomorrow. First scan....it can't come quick enough!!

Can't wait to hear how your ultrasound goes!


----------



## Kaiecee

Readying b mum 
I conceived my second in the highest dose if clomid but my dr said there is less than a10% chance for twins on clomid if u have twins in ur family I think she said ignores up just a little bit it's not like ivf where ur chances are 40% to have twins


----------



## lilrojo

I conceived on clomid too :) and I only have 1 in my belly but you never know.. it happens.. 

Hope your all doing good.. 8 weeks today.. going by fast.. 

good luck for the upcoming scans


----------



## elleff

ready2Bmum said:


> Fantastic ladies. Its obviously just something that happens! Elleff I was thinking the same. I diluted mine so much and got a big dark line again. I conceived on Clomid so I'm wondering twins?!! Lol
> Il know at 11.15am tomorrow. First scan....it can't come quick enough!!

Exciting!!!! Good luck!


----------



## lilrojo

Thought I would share my "bump" with you all.. 8 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0817.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ready2Bmum

One perfect little baby with a heart rate of 164bpm :happydance:


----------



## Mom2Hope

awesome ready2bemom...that is great


----------



## elleff

FANTASTIC!!!! Did you get a pic?? So happy for you :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats 

Afm ms has got me good today


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> One perfect little baby with a heart rate of 164bpm :happydance:

Congrats! Did you get a pic??


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats ready2bmum!

Afm: ms is much better today but man these headaches are just not going away. I used to get migraines and headaches all the time but the past 6 months or so have been so much better since I cut out caffeine... Now they are back full force! :growlmad:

Anyone else getting lots of headaches?


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes I have a headache almost everyday :(


----------



## ready2Bmum

Sorry for the delay ladies, we made a day out of it and went looking at buggies and cots and all things lovely :haha: :baby:

Here is my beautiful poppy. The size of a raspberry now. Sonographer says Im measuring 7w 5d...just 2 days behind my own dates which is fine. Im not going to change my ticker as that's based on my own dates.

The flicker of the heartbeat was as clear as day..i could see it before she pointed it out. AMAZING feeling!! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Great pic readytobemum!

DHBH yes I get a severe headache pretty much every afternoon I got them with my daughter as well and they lasted until about 15 weeks :wacko: since I refuse to take even Tylenol while pregnant the only thing that helps is sleep :sleep:


----------



## Kaiecee

Love the u/s congrats


----------



## Lara310809

Love the pic Ready2Bmum, I'm glad the scan went well :thumbup: BTW I recommend the baby Jogger City Mini as a buggy; I've had three buggies and the City Mini was the best by a mile; I wish I'd bought it the first time around and saved all my money :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Aww glad everything went great at the u/s ready2bmum!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I was so nervous about telling my mother. She can be very temperamental, and so her reaction could have gone either way.
We told both my parents and my young brother and sister today. They're reaction could not have been better. They're all thrilled and excited. :happydance: its such a relief and has made it even more real!!


----------



## Kaiecee

How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol


----------



## Laelani

Kaiecee said:


> How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol

I actually craved baked potatoes with cheese today and had to make some :haha: Other than that I haven't been craving a whole lot.


----------



## DHBH0930

I've been wanting toasted Italian subs....

I feel so gross, the gas, belching and farting, is so annoying. Also the constipation and the bloating, I also bought some huge granny panties since the ones I have cut into my bloat bump, they are super sexy!...:haha:...how does my DH still want to be around me? Lol :blush:


----------



## threegirls

Laelani said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol
> 
> I actually craved baked potatoes with cheese today and had to make some :haha: Other than that I haven't been craving a whole lot.Click to expand...

A baked potato sounds amazing right now!! My food cravings have been completely strange. I only get nauseous after I eat a lot of carbs or sugar (and I'm a chubby girl so I like sweets lol). It seems like I crave something though and then after I eat it I don't ever want to eat it again. :nope:


----------



## AJCart

threegirls said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> How's everyone and their food cravings as of now I crave spaghetti garlic bread and cheese tacos and cheese pizza lol
> 
> I actually craved baked potatoes with cheese today and had to make some :haha: Other than that I haven't been craving a whole lot.Click to expand...
> 
> A baked potato sounds amazing right now!! My food cravings have been completely strange. I only get nauseous after I eat a lot of carbs or sugar (and I'm a chubby girl so I like sweets lol). *It seems like I crave something though and then after I eat it I don't ever want to eat it again. *:nope:Click to expand...

To the bolded, thank god it isn't just me!! All I wanted the other day was a toasted cheese and tomato sandwich. Made it, it smelled amazing, ate it, wasn't impressed. Happens with pretty much everything!


----------



## Lara310809

No real cravings, I just feel really uncomfortable after eating, like I'm about to burst. My OH does a massive burp when he feels like that and he instantly feels better... I wish I could burp on command

No real MS to speak of, but I feel nauseous if I don't eat within an hour of waking up. It's hard when you have nappies to change and kids to feed and dress; sometimes I have to feed myself first LOL.


----------



## sobroody

i dont have any cravings yet! 
i'm starting to feel better, i have been exhausted but i feel just tired now, maybe i've got used to the feeling!!
have my first scan on 21st may! 
i'm really hoping for a girl, but after my mmc i'm happy either way.
i see a lot of you ladies have already had early scans for various reasons, when is everyone '12 week' ish scan booked for?
exciting :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm like you, Lara! No cravings or ms really, unless one of my meals are late, then I feel really shaky and sick until about 5 mins after i eat... My boobs are huge though!!!

Congrats on your scans, can't wait for my early one on the 16th!! :)


----------



## AmaryllisRed

No cravings here, either. It was pizza, but then I ate too much of it. :sick:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I was craving pizza too! but I think ive over done it now. Ive m/s on and off. some days its awful, other days its fine. Im trying ginger capsules, same thing again, some days they work some days they don't. Theres no constant.


----------



## ready2Bmum

You know the thing we have in our signature "our families are growing two feet in December" ? what is that thing called? and how can I make one? Id like to make one for my facebook announcement in a few weeks.


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> You know the thing we have in our signature "our families are growing two feet in December" ? what is that thing called? and how can I make one? Id like to make one for my facebook announcement in a few weeks.

It was a picture I took of some baby booties then added the text in a picture editing program. Someone else made it look Christmasy with the snow.


----------



## DHBH0930

I think I had an hour of sleep last night?!? :sleep:

My stomach was bothering me, not queasy, more like girgly and gassy. I also woke up like 10 times for no reason at all...

Will need a nap when I get home for sure!! I wanted to call out sick this morning so bad, but I actually didn't want to sleep anymore since I was so frustrated from last night.


----------



## Lara310809

Ill be 12 weeks in the last week of the month, but they go by LMP here so I guess they'll try to give me a scan the week before that; I haven't been told a date yet though. I'm off to Portugal at the end of the month, so hopefully I get a scan before we go, instead of having to wait until after, when I'd be almost 14 weeks 

One good thing about this pregnancy is that I'm going off coke! Coke is my obsession; I drink too much of it, and just about stick to the daily maximum in pregnancy. But this time around I just don't fancy it. I have to drink at least one a day because otherwise I get caffeine withdrawal migraines, but other than that I'm not into it at all. I like milk and water at the moment. I hope it continues because I've been trying to kick the coke for years without success


----------



## Mom2Hope

ready to be mom...most people call them banners or sigs (signatures)....you can do it in a paint program, an online photo editing program...or just about with any other photo program like if you have adobe photo or paintshop pro or anything


----------



## brit3435

I'm the same way I think something sounds good and then after I eat it I never want it again! I too craved pizza at first but I ate it 3 nights in a row and now can't stand the thought of it :nope:

Has anyone started gaining any weight yet? With dd I had already gained 6 lbs by now but I've actually lost a couple of pounds so far.


----------



## SugarBeth

My cravings change constantly, but mostly every pregnancy is the same - first tri, I want fast food all the time. I only got it once so far, but I want it all the time! I'm also craving meat - steak, hamburgers, cheese steaks, etc. 

Ready2BeaMom - I modified the picture in the signature with the snow flakes and banner and such in Picmonkey.com. It's how I do all of my photo editing pics.

Brit - I've gained 6 lbs in the last 4 weeks! I'm gaining more than a pound each week already, but I started out underweight and I'm breastfeeding so my body is really making up for it now. 

Only three days until my ultrasound to find out how things are progressing! So anxious!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry I haven't been on much...I was in the hamptons for the weekend....

I have been craving meat, protein and more meat. :haha: I have also gained some weight...trying not to get too worked up about it though...

my scan is in 4 days...AH!! I just want to know all is ok...though my MS and symptoms are reassuring...

I will have my 12 week scan date after I have my next OB appt in the beginning of june...I can't wait...the 12 week scan is SO neat!


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone else feel super bloated I look like I'm 5 months pregnant lol


----------



## brit3435

I'm really bloated at at night I look like I have a bump but when I wake up in the morning it's gone and I don't look pregnant at all :shrug:


----------



## sobroody

brit3435 said:


> I'm the same way I think something sounds good and then after I eat it I never want it again! I too craved pizza at first but I ate it 3 nights in a row and now can't stand the thought of it :nope:
> 
> Has anyone started gaining any weight yet? With dd I had already gained 6 lbs by now but I've actually lost a couple of pounds so far.

i've lost half a pound ! hehe.. happy though as by this point with my son i'd put on almost a stone!! but i weigh more than that now so im trying to just maintain this weight rather than gain.. i did put on 5 stone with him and have the stretch marks to prove it!! i took the phrase 'eating for two' quite literally !


----------



## AmaryllisRed

My son broke our scale, so I literally have no idea what I weigh!! Pants aren't tight, so that's good. 
But I'm suuuuuper bloated, to the point where people keep saying I have a bump already. Um, my baby is the size of what, a raspberry or something? So, yeah. No bump yet. 
I really do look about 6 months along by nighttime, though. :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I know what you mean! In the morning I'm ok, just a little bit bloated ad feeling 'flabby' be side of water retention, but by nighttime I'm huge!! I'm thinking baby is size of an Appleseed... By the time it's fully grown my belly will be unbelievably big!!


----------



## threegirls

I'm glad I'm not alone :haha: I thought I was crazy with the cravings and then not wanting it again. It is so weird. The other night I wanted steak taco's that my husband makes, ate them and then told him I never want one again lol. It was really good but afterwards I thought ewww I can't believe I ate that :dohh:

I am extremely bloated. (tmi warning) I have some extra skin on my stomach from being pregnant with twins and I feel like such a hippo lol My jeans are snug just in the tummy area and I'm having to unbutton my pants :blush: I'd almost rather be showing the pregnancy maybe then I wouldn't feel so huge.

My 12 week mark will fall in June. I have my first scan on May 28th and I should be around 10 weeks or so then....can't wait!! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm the same way I want to eat something one minute next minute it's making me sick lol


----------



## Lara310809

In my first pregnancy I was craving garlic more than I can tell you, but I had a major aversion to the smell; it was awful and it lasted the entire pregnancy and after.


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Before pregnancy, I was eating lots of garlic bread. Now I can't stomach the idea. But I do still need garlic sauce to dip my pizza in. :shrug: 
I feel like sometimes I crave something and by the time hubby gets it for me or I get it for myself, I don't want it anymore, but I eat it just to be polite. 
I can't wait to show. Tired of this stupid bloat.


----------



## DrGomps

my bloat is horrible...I tried to put on some of my smaller jeans and they wouldn't zip...I still have some jeans that fit but its just nuts...I tend to bloat alot in general before this...but its insane...I bloat right after I eat...Ugh!!!


----------



## Lara310809

I am SO hungry, it's ridiculous :( I don't want to gain too much weight as I never lost my baby weight from #1, but I can't starve myself either. I had a big bowl of cereal at 9am, then 2 slices of bread with marmite at 11:30am, then 2 more slices at 12:30pm, and I'm starving again, and it's only 3:50pm. AND I've been starving for the past 1.5hrs at least, I've just managed to not eat anything yet. This is crazy though


----------



## lilrojo

I try to eat when im hungry... as far as my own weight gain I know I will work my ass off after to get whatever I gain this time around off.. cuz im done having kids after this... :) I have craved a few different things.. generally fruit and vegetables.. like carrots.. mmmm


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm always hungry too. Yesterday I was SO confused, as my body kept craving food and begging to eat, but my belly was overly full already! I was getting so many mixed signals, so I tried to stop eating for about two hours and then my belly got upset again - I couldn't figure out if I was sick because my belly was too empty now or still too full! How confusing! But no matter what, I'm always wanting to seek out food. I'm always hungry. Maybe that's why I already gained 6 lbs in less than 4 weeks - more than a pound a week!


----------



## justonexxx

Hey ladies can I join you all? :flower:
I'm pregnant with my first baby due 23rd December :cloud9: xxx


----------



## brit3435

I'm starving too! Unfortunately if I eat as much at each meal as I did bf I was pregnant I feel soo sick and uncomfortable! Yesterday I ate a small meal every 2 hrs and although I was hungry for most of the day it was a good compromise bc I had zero nausea and hardly any bloating :happydance: 

I'm not too worried about weight loss after pregnancy. I started out at 125 with dd and was up to 165 at 36 wks when I had her but I was down to 118 by her first birthday. Although my stomach will never be the way it was before lol. I hoping to only gain 25 lbs this pregnancy since the summer heat will be very uncomfortable if I'm huge!


----------



## brit3435

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies can I join you all? :flower:
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due 23rd December :cloud9: xxx

Congratulations!


----------



## diamondlove33

Hey Ladies! 
Just read back a few pages to check on everyone - glad to see everyone is doing well! I took a little 3 day vacay from technology w/ DH and DD.. even called in sick on Friday and went to Santa Cruz with our family. MUCH NEEDED
Other than that nothing new.. have a nice little bump .. i'll attach a pic.. and craving Garlic like nobodys business..

ps; DD's mom now knows and she's FREAKING OUT. I'm left feeling jealous and unimportant because of the big deal shes making ... help :nope:


PSS: First is 5wks - 2nd is 8wks.. Dr. said i'll plateau since i'm so big so early! I know women that weren't this big at 4/5 months!! :dohh:
.. yet still magically at 124 pounds..
 



Attached Files:







5w8w.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DrGomps

congrats just one!!

Diamond I love santa cruz...I love monterey more...I am going there in june...my grandpa lives there. :thumbup: I actually got married there! :D Love your bump too!!

brit, your so tiny!! I agree about the small meals/snacks...

I however seem to be gaining weight fast...it stinks...I was 134 in january and I am now 145 ish...and the bloat makes me look huge...I really need to hide this pregnancy for as long as I can at work...I started with dd at 165 and I got up to 225 lbs. :dohh: I did, however, lose it all by her first birthday and then some...I was down to 135 by the time she was one...thanks to breastfeeding and beachbody workouts...so I know I will lose whatever I gain...and I am pretty active still right now. The problem is if I don't eat every couple of hours I can't function with this awful nausea...


----------



## Lara310809

Ugh, you're so lucky. I hoped the BF would help me lose weight, but no such luck :dohh: In my first pregnancy I gained 70lbs incl baby - craved junk, had to eat to stop feeling nauseus... but in my second I only gained 11lbs incl baby - only craved healthy foods like apples, was sick more often so lost weight a little. Hopefully this tme I stay within a normal weight gain.


----------



## DrGomps

Lara310809 said:


> Ugh, you're so lucky. I hoped the BF would help me lose weight, but no such luck :dohh: In my first pregnancy I gained 70lbs incl baby - craved junk, had to eat to stop feeling nauseus... but in my second I only gained 11lbs incl baby - only craved healthy foods like apples, was sick more often so lost weight a little. Hopefully this tme I stay within a normal weight gain.

yeah it seems some women it has the opposite effect on them...prolactin can lower metabolism...I did workout ALOT and diet...I did weight watchers and calorie counting....it didn't just fly off magically...I do hope I gain less...but my body seems to be holding on to every single thing I eat. :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

It's so hot here that it makes me even more tired and restless


----------



## threegirls

I'm starving too! Mainly in the morning though. I wake up and my stomach is literally growling and that is so weird to me because I'm not a breakfast person at all. This morning I ate a banana at 7:30 then my stomach was still rumbling and I had to eat 2 oranges at 9:30 and then a bowl of cereal. I felt like such a pig but I just couldn't get full at all. :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm the same way I never ate so much in the beginning lol


----------



## Hoping girl 2

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies can I join you all? :flower:
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due 23rd December :cloud9: xxx

Welcome! It's nice to get new people. How are you doing? How is everything going for you? Congratulations on your baby!! X


----------



## Lara310809

Ugh I can't even puke in peace. My OH was in the toilet (where I usually go), so I grabbed a bowl and went to the bathroom. Then I heard a thud and my youngest fell off the sofa, so I had to go and pick her up and hold her while I finished. Then my three year old gave me 20 questions about why I was sick :coffee:


----------



## Lara310809

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies can I join you all? :flower:
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due 23rd December :cloud9: xxx

welcome and congratulations! From your sig it looks like you've been through the mill a bit with TTC. I'm glad you're here now, and wish you a smooth pregnancy :)


----------



## elleff

Hows everyone doing? 
Lara - I know how you feel, we only have one bathroom and sometimes trying to get into it to puke is a task! I've had to throw up in the kitchen sink and in a bowl in my bedroom! 
I was sick 4 times yesterday, and not just a little bit, it was massive, literally every single thing I ate I threw up big style. Then I was sick this morning again. It's really taking it out of me, I'm not getting any nutrients I feel like I'm running on empty. I'm so waiting for this pregnancy glow.......


----------



## DHBH0930

justonexxx said:


> Hey ladies can I join you all? :flower:
> I'm pregnant with my first baby due 23rd December :cloud9: xxx

Congratulations! You have been added to the front page :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

I feel like a lot of you, huge... according to my 2nd appointment I gained 5 lbs in 3 weeks. I'm not sure how accurate that is though, since I went early in the morning the first time before I had anything to eat. The 2nd time was late afternoon so I had been eating all day, and *TMI since I've been constipated and so backed up I'm sure that contributed to the 5 lbs.

I'm not going to stress about it though, I want to stay around the 25-30 lbs for this pregnancy, but I'm also not going to starve myself and feel miserable to do it. Right now the more I eat the better my nausea is, I'm trying to eat a little bit every hour or two since that seems to make me feel good. I have been much better about eating healthy things like fruits so that's good!


----------



## justonexxx

Thanks for adding me to the front page! :hugs:


----------



## luz

DHBH0930 said:


> I feel like a lot of you, huge... according to my 2nd appointment I gained 5 lbs in 3 weeks. I'm not sure how accurate that is though, since I went early in the morning the first time before I had anything to eat. The 2nd time was late afternoon so I had been eating all day, and *TMI since I've been constipated and so backed up I'm sure that contributed to the 5 lbs.
> 
> I'm not going to stress about it though, I want to stay around the 25-30 lbs for this pregnancy, but I'm also not going to starve myself and feel miserable to do it. Right now the more I eat the better my nausea is, I'm trying to eat a little bit every hour or two since that seems to make me feel good. I have been much better about eating healthy things like fruits so that's good!

i wouldn't worry at all about weight gain! With my first i was told i'd gain 25-35 pounds and ended up gaining almost 50!! I'm kind of small to begin with though, so that might be a factor.. It all came off really quickly once i started exercising after he was born. Just make sure you don't go crazy eating everything because you think you'll lose it all.. you know, just stay healthy and you'll be fine. 

I too have wondered about constipation contributing to weight gain, sometimes i weigh myself one day then the next and it will be a few pounds different.....


----------



## SugarBeth

This morning while I was still lying in bed and before any bloat showed up, I think I could feel my fundal line/uterus. It was just peeking up over my public bone maybe half an inch or a little more. Those who've had multiple pregnancies...can you feel your uterus so soon? This is my third pregnancy and I was really surprised that it seemed like I could feel it, as I'm only 9 weeks tomorrow and the basic rule is 12 weeks. This may explain why I'm so giant. 

I got really lucky with breastfeeding my first. I gained over 40 lbs with her pregnancy, but she basically sucked it out of me in the first few months. I really doubt I'll be so lucky this time, especially with how fast my body is changing, but it was nice to have that for my first time! I'm currently not overly concerned with weight gain. I don't want to gain a huge amount, but the same weight or a little more as with my daughter wouldn't be bad to me.


----------



## diamondlove33

Ugh Ladies! I feel so bad for those of you w/ MS.. I am lucky to not have any but I do still feel nauseaus from time to time. .. last night lying in bed I thought I was gonna lose it. Hang in there ladies!:hugs:


----------



## brit3435

I too feel so bad for the ladies who are having bad ms! I can't imagine how I would handle throwing up while home with dd I'm afraid it would scare her! Luckily I haven't thrown up or felt close to it. Although I still think the ms is worse this pregnancy although I think having to feed and diaper a toddler all day long is making it worse. Stinky diapers and cleaning food out of ears and belly buttons is not good for sensitive stomachs! 

Drgomps I'm the same as you I had to exercise and diet to lose my baby weight. Only 21 lbs came off on their own the other 20 was up to me and it was hard! I'm so jealous your dr is allowing you to work out high intensity...I love to jog with dd in the stroller and he said the most I can do now is power walk :growlmad:

Sugar Beth I was wondering the same thing. I'm only 8 weeks but for the past couple of days I can feel the hollow sensitive feeling of my uterus being outside of the pelvis. I'm not showing at all yet but if that is my uterus already I may be soon!


----------



## DrGomps

DHB...I have gained like 6 lbs...I think. :grr: def think the constipation contributions and for me eating little bits every couple hours helps the nausea...its hard because I need to function at work all day...

Brit...why won't he let you exercise?? that seems odd...I know lots of women who jogged during their pregnancy...is it because of the preterm labor???

AFM...7 weeks today...2 days until my scan...I can't wait...though I am having lots of symptoms which are reassuring...

here is my bump...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/942075_10101796267941473_180514035_n_zps71b6432d.jpg


and comparison...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/944846_10101796267856643_652928700_n_zps6f74f73b.jpg


and my last hpt...finally got that 3 + :D My daughter isn't too sure about this...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/945949_10101794486626243_953619063_n-1_zps618b79c7.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

my stupid siggy got edited...I don't think it was too big...but could someone repost the code for the banner??


----------



## Laelani

Nice gaining 6lbs isn't bad! I went from 121lbs (weighed myself sometime in March) to 128lbs (April 17th - first appt with doc) and then I weighed myself yesterday and I'm down to 124lbs. Wondering why that could be. Though I was sick for 3-4 days so I wasn't eating very much. Anyone else gain and then lose any?


----------



## hope4rainbow

My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.

:sadangel:


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> my stupid siggy got edited...I don't think it was too big...but could someone repost the code for the banner??

here is the link
[**img]https://i.imgur.com/bmlOAUy.jpg[/img]

Take out the **

Its a great feeling to see that 3+ once I saw that I stopped poas too :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

hope4rainbow said:


> My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.
> 
> :sadangel:

I'm so so so sorry :cry: Sending lots of :hugs: your way


----------



## Laelani

hope4rainbow said:


> My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.
> 
> :sadangel:

Oh my gosh! So sorry to hear!!! :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

hope4rainbow said:


> My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.
> 
> :sadangel:



There are no words, I am so sorry and devastated for you. May you find peace <3


----------



## Hoping girl 2

hope4rainbow said:


> My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.
> 
> :sadangel:

I'm so sorry to hear that, my thoughts and prayers are with you. I can't even begin to imagine the devastation you must be feeling right now... Remember we're all here for you...


----------



## wbee

I'm due December 19th. This is my first, after trying for 2 years. Tomorrow is also my first prenatal appointment and confirmation scan. I can't wait!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Welcome wbee :hi:

hope4rainbow - I'm so sorry and am sending all my positive thoughts your way :hugs:


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Tomorrow is my first appt. 
I will be so relieved to see that everything is okay. 
Please say a prayer/ wish me luck/ think happy thoughts. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

hope4rainbow said:


> My baby is off to a better place. Good luck to all.
> 
> :sadangel:

I'm so sorry for ur loss I hope u feel better soon


----------



## DHBH0930

wbee said:


> I'm due December 19th. This is my first, after trying for 2 years. Tomorrow is also my first prenatal appointment and confirmation scan. I can't wait!

Congratulations and welcome!! :happydance: good luck at your first appt let us know how it goes! You have been added to the front page :flower:



AmaryllisRed said:


> Tomorrow is my first appt.
> I will be so relieved to see that everything is okay.
> Please say a prayer/ wish me luck/ think happy thoughts. :thumbup:

Good luck today! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## luz

anyone finding the further they get along their morning sickness worsens? the past few days mine has been worse than ever. I'm counting down the days until 13 weeks...


----------



## DrGomps

:hugs: hope4rainbow...so sorry for your loss...

I am a big ball of nerves...my first scan is tomorrow...


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yup. I've heard it peaks around 8-12 weeks. Ugh. 

So my appointment went well. Everything is fine. The dr moved my edd to December 16. :thumbup: I go back June 4.

Here is my little blob, who does not yet have a nickname!


----------



## SugarBeth

Just got back from my baby appointment - and our little rainbow looks perfect!!!!! Strong heartbeat, measuring on schedule, and doctor says the chance of something happening now is next to zero, so it couldn't have went better! Here's pictures of our little one:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/017_zpsf2befced.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/024-1_zps1af59a59.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

congrats sugarbetH!!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yay Sugarbeth! Looks great!!


----------



## lilrojo

Hope4rainbow-I am soo soo sorry to hear of your loss.. my prayers are with you.. 

Congrats to those that have had great scans.. and good luck to those with upcoming scans :)

My ms has def gotten worse.. im almost 9 weeks.. so hopefully a few more weeks and it will be gone..


----------



## lilrojo

DHBH0930 said:


> December Due Dates :xmas6:
> 
> *December 1*
> DebbieF
> 
> *December 2*
> Leanbh
> 
> *December 3*
> luz
> 
> *December 4*
> kyronsmom
> AJCart
> 
> *December 5*
> Dainteej
> sobroody
> Mummy2B21
> 
> *December 6*
> 
> *December 7*
> elleff
> 
> *December 8*
> 
> *December 9*
> Mom2Hope
> mlyn26
> 
> *December 10*
> SShylady
> kaites
> Laelani
> hope4rainbow
> 
> *December 11*
> tublet
> Wishtobe
> 
> *December 12*
> Suzy_Q
> SugarBeth
> Dynamicmae
> 
> *December 13*
> kdw1979
> 
> *December 14*
> Lara310809
> ready2Bmum
> diamondlove33
> Kaiecee
> AmaryllisRed
> 
> *December 15*
> nicky84
> BabyHopeG
> lilrojo
> 
> *December 16*
> Brit3435
> 
> *December 17*
> DHBH0930
> 
> *December 18*
> ladylovelylip
> 
> *December 19*
> wbee
> 
> *December 20*
> MsShona
> threegirls
> 
> *December 21*
> 
> *December 22*
> mrs2008
> 
> *December 23*
> justonexxx
> 
> *December 24*
> Nikkinoonoo
> 
> *December 25*
> DrGomps
> 
> *December 26*
> 
> *December 27*
> 
> *December 28*
> 
> *December 29*
> 
> *December 30*
> 
> *December 31*
> Hoping girl 2
> 
> 
> :angel:
> Starry Night :hugs:
> GalvanBaby :hugs:
> ​
> 
> Haven't seen a true December 2013 thread yet, so figured I'd start one! I know it's early for us all but give you estimated due date and I will add it. I just went off of LMP I'm sure it will change, I will just keep them updated as we all get further along.

Could you move my due date please to the 13th.. :) as that's what my first scan said :)


----------



## Laelani

I'm not on the list :( My edd is Dec 9


----------



## DHBH0930

Laelani said:


> I'm not on the list :( My edd is Dec 9

I had you down for the 10th since that was your edd when you first joined... I have changed you to the 9th :flower:


----------



## Laelani

DHBH0930 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> I'm not on the list :( My edd is Dec 9
> 
> I had you down for the 10th since that was your edd when you first joined... I have changed you to the 9th :flower:Click to expand...

Hahaha omg I'm blind I totally missed it  Thank you for adding me to the 9th though :D


----------



## AJCart

hope4rainbow, I am so, so sorry. 

It certainly seems ms is getting worse for me. Blergh, can't wait until it stops! 

I booked my first scan for the 23rd so DH would be home for it. I'm starting to get really nervous that I'm going to go and there is going to be something wrong though. :nope:


----------



## DHBH0930

Omg I have had the worst gas for days now! It's so gross that I don't want to be around me :blush: my heightened sense of smell isn't helping :dohh:

Anyone else having bad gas issues? Its so embarrassing! Thankfully I've been able to hide it at work.:wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> hope4rainbow, I am so, so sorry.
> 
> It certainly seems ms is getting worse for me. Blergh, can't wait until it stops!
> 
> I booked my first scan for the 23rd so DH would be home for it. I'm starting to get really nervous that I'm going to go and there is going to be something wrong though. :nope:

It's so hard not to be nervous, I know I was in the weeks before my first scan. I'm sure everything will be fine, try to relax and get your mind off it till your scan. I know much easier said then done! :wacko: my heart was racing on the way to the doctors and while waiting, etc. but as soon as I saw that beautiful flicker I've been super calm. So the next 2 weeks may be stressful but before you know it you will get to see your healthy little bean! :flower: hang in there!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

DHBH0930 said:


> Omg I have had the worst gas for days now! It's so gross that I don't want to be around me :blush: my heightened sense of smell isn't helping :dohh:
> 
> Anyone else having bad gas issues? Its so embarrassing! Thankfully I've been able to hide it at work.:wacko:

Oh my gosh, I've had the stinkiest gas EVER!! I can't believe it! I keep thinking surely my son needs his diaper changed, but nope-- it's me!! 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lilrojo

I have my scan on the 23rd too Aj.. :) I bet all will be great for us both.. :)

Thanks for changing my due date DHBH :)


----------



## AJCart

Thanks DHB! I think it would be easier to keep my mind off of it if DH were home, but he won't be until the day before. 

lilrojo, how exciting that our scans are on the same day!

I swear doc's offices know how to scare the crap out of you. I had bloods done 2 days ago, 2nd set of routine bloods and an extra to double check what is happening with my thyroid. Just got a call saying they've got the results and the doctor would like to see me to discuss one of the results. Of course me already being a jittery wreck, just about had a meltdown there and then. She proceeds to make an appointment for Monday, and just before she hangs up goes "Oh, don't panic it's just about your thyroid!" Thanks lady! I totally needed that heart attack!


----------



## DrGomps

ladies...my first scan is this afternoon at 3 pm...please send some good vibes/prayers my way. :flower: I am nervous/excited!!


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> ladies...my first scan is this afternoon at 3 pm...please send some good vibes/prayers my way. :flower: I am nervous/excited!!

Good luck!!!! :flower:


----------



## Laelani

Good luck on your scan!! I'm sure everything will be great! :D


----------



## Lara310809

Good luck DHBH!

I had my first MW appt this morning, and my scan is booked for 28th :thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck on your scan, DrGomps!


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> ladies...my first scan is this afternoon at 3 pm...please send some good vibes/prayers my way. :flower: I am nervous/excited!!

Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it went and see a picture!


----------



## Kaiecee

They changed my appointment from the 17th to the 24th :(


----------



## diamondlove33

Kaiecee said:


> They changed my appointment from the 17th to the 24th :(


Nooo why?? 

DRGROMPS: How did it go??!


----------



## DrGomps

I am having quads. 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/913130_10101800467994533_1806785942_n_zps66320773.jpg


i am freaking out...one is on the small side and will probably die on its on...it has a weak heartbeat...

they are recommending me reduce...I am not sure what to do...I feel awful.


----------



## SugarBeth

WOW!!!! That's a shocker! How amazing!

Were you taking fertility drugs? If one is weak, would they still push you to reduce? Triplets aren't as hard to carry.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congratulations DrGomps! I can't imagine the decisions you and your SO have to make but I know I'll be a supportive BnB friend regardless what you decide to do. :hug:


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg quads congrats 

I don't even know why they just called to change it I hate when they do that


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> I am having quads.
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/913130_10101800467994533_1806785942_n_zps66320773.jpg
> 
> 
> i am freaking out...one is on the small side and will probably die on its on...it has a weak heartbeat...
> 
> they are recommending me reduce...I am not sure what to do...I feel awful.

OMG! What a surprising scan! My DH would've passed out. I'm sorry you have to make that difficult choice.

Looks like our signature is not accurate for you! Your family will be growing by way more then 2 feet!


----------



## brit3435

Wow quads! I can't even imagine how you must be feeling right now definetely mixed emotions I'm sure! Are the other 3 measuring on track?


----------



## Kaiecee

We're all here for you no matter what u choose


----------



## threegirls

Lara310809- My scan is also on the 28th....I'm counting down the days :) 

DrGomps- that is truly amazing- congratulations!! You know that we are all here for you. When I found out I was having twins in 2007 I nearly hit the floor I couldn't imagine getting news of quads...such a blessing :)


----------



## DrGomps

Thanks ladies. I am still in shock. I took clomid, but quadruplets are SO rare with clomid. *sigh*


----------



## DrGomps

I was wondering why I was already showing.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DrGomps said:


> Thanks ladies. I am still in shock. I took clomid, but quadruplets are SO rare with clomid. *sigh*

Drgomps, first of all congratulations on your scan, I'm pleased that it showed a viable pregnancy for your babies :) I'm really sorry to hear about the 4th little one, and about the hard decision you and your SO are going to have to make. I can't even begin to imagine what you must be thinking/feeling right now. All I can say is, remember that any decision you make, as hard as it might be, you'd be taking for the health and safety of the other little ones so if you do decide to reduce, try to stay positive and think you're doing it to give your babies the best chance in life. Whatever decision you take, be sure to know there will be people here to support you (and I'm sure in your 'real', non forum life too!). My thoughts and prayers are with you, and congratulations again on your beautiful babies xxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Wow Dr.gomps!! Congrats on your news. And thinking of you making this difficult decision :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

Oh my gosh DrGomps!!! How exciting!!! I cannot even imagine how hard it would be to make that decision but you know we are all here for you and know that you will make the best decision for your babies! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy mother day to all u ladies :)


----------



## kyronsmom

hi there just want to let u all know i had a miscarriage last tue found out it was twins went on thursday to have the tablets


----------



## Hoping girl 2

kyronsmom said:


> hi there just want to let u all know i had a miscarriage last tue found out it was twins went on thursday to have the tablets

I'm so sorry to hear that, and I can't even begin to imagine how you must be feeling. My thoughts and prayers are with you xx


----------



## DrGomps

kyronsmom said:


> hi there just want to let u all know i had a miscarriage last tue found out it was twins went on thursday to have the tablets

I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

kyronsmom said:


> hi there just want to let u all know i had a miscarriage last tue found out it was twins went on thursday to have the tablets

Im so so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm so sorry for ur loss my prayers are with u


----------



## Lara310809

Incredible news DrGomps! Why do you need to make the decision though; is it harmful to let time pass and see what transpires naturally? Leave it in nature's hands I mean, so you don't need to make the decision. 

Kyronsmum, so sorry for your loss. Your babies will be in your heart forever


----------



## Suzy_Q

So sorry to hear about your loss kyronsmom. Sending positive thoughts your way and hoping you can find peace in what you and your family are going through.


----------



## diamondlove33

Gromps! I can't believe that! first of all congratulations, second - What are you feeling?? Had you and DH discussed multiples?? 

I am going to go on the limb here and by no means am I saying this is what you should do, However, I would opt to reduce. I would be too worried about my other babies and their health, too. But as bad as it sounds I would wait and see if the heart beat got stronger first.. There is no right answer, may you find peace and come to a decision.. I know we'll support you! :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ended up in A&E today with a slight bleed (brown when wiping). Very scary. Heartbeat looks good but I'm on bed rest for 2 days. Not ideal as I'm finishing college at the moment but baby is more important. Next scan in 3 weeks.


----------



## lilrojo

Sorry to hear ready but as you said baby is more important.. could you call your college and let them know the situation..


----------



## ready2Bmum

Oh I have done this evening. Im on placement, so it just means il have to add two days I miss at the end. Disappointing but not as disappointing as something bad happening.

Has anyone else had this happen?


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> Ended up in A&E today with a slight bleed (brown when wiping). Very scary. Heartbeat looks good but I'm on bed rest for 2 days. Not ideal as I'm finishing college at the moment but baby is more important. Next scan in 3 weeks.

Glad to hear everything is ok! I just by chance had some brown discharge the same day as my first ultrasound at 7 weeks. They didn't see anything wrong, they didn't recommend bed rest for me. She said what sometimes happens is a blood vessel ruptures in your cervix from the extra pressure and blood flow.


----------



## brit3435

Readytobemum I have had bleeding twice so far once at 6 weeks and once last week. I had an ultrasound last Thursday and got to see baby moving! The dr said the bleeding was probably coming from a broken blood vessel in my cervix from having sex :blush: I wasn't put on bed test either time but my dr doesn't want me to do any vigorous exercise. Oh and my bleeding was bright red...very scary!


----------



## ready2Bmum

She examined my cervix and said the bleed is definitely from the inside, but said it can be common. I think rest was recommended as I have so much on at the moment and she wants me to take a break to "let it settle".


----------



## brit3435

Did she see any blood in the uterus? My bleed at 6 weeks came from inside and the dr could see a small area of blood where the placenta was forming. He said it was common but not a concern. He told me to take it easy and no sex for a week. I agree rest is best in your situation!


----------



## Kaiecee

Does anyone get an upset tummy after eating?


----------



## brit3435

I do! Every time I eat I feel somewhat sick afterward...


----------



## Laelani

Kaiecee said:


> Does anyone get an upset tummy after eating?

Sometimes, it all depends on what I eat. Usually I feel kind of yucky after eating a lot of starch (potatoes, pasta, rice, etc) anything light doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## Lara310809

I just feel insanely full after I eat; and I'm not eating big portions. Then two hours later I'm hungry again :dohh:

I hope everything settles down for you ready2Bmum!


----------



## DrGomps

sorry about the spotting ready2bmum...def sounds like taking it easy is whats best for now...early pregnancy is so scary...

I have been having lots of cramps and aches...have no idea if this is normal growing pains with having 4...I keep thinking its baby D dying...

I have not been craving sweets...all I want is protein all the time!!


----------



## diamondlove33

:nope:


DrGomps said:


> sorry about the spotting ready2bmum...def sounds like taking it easy is whats best for now...early pregnancy is so scary...
> 
> I have been having lots of cramps and aches...have no idea if this is normal growing pains with having 4...I keep thinking its baby D dying...
> 
> I have not been craving sweets...all I want is protein all the time!!


I've been having little cramps the whole time and I only have one - So i'm sure everything is okay :flower: How are you feeling about being a mommy of 5 in December!?


Afm - Sciatic nerve is KILLING me. I keep getting stuck in one postition and can't move and have to lay on a heating pad every single night to relax it before I can even think of sleep - any suggestions?? :nope: It really hurts...


----------



## DrGomps

I am a bit terrified...

my OB gave me her cell number. :rofl: I am going in tomorrow to talk to her...


----------



## diamondlove33

DrGomps said:


> I am a bit terrified...
> 
> my OB gave me her cell number. :rofl: I am going in tomorrow to talk to her...

I don't blame you at all!! I would be terrified too! I'm sure it will be fine - Everything happens for a reason right? Are you having another scan or just going in to discuss everything. I couldn't believe it when I saw your scan I have never seen that many!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Today I'm having a good day symptom-wise. Problem is, every time I feel I'm having a good day, I get scared that something is wrong! Anyone else feel this way? Or is it just me?


----------



## Laelani

Suzy_Q said:


> Today I'm having a good day symptom-wise. Problem is, every time I feel I'm having a good day, I get scared that something is wrong! Anyone else feel this way? Or is it just me?

Until my doctor's appointment yesterday I was a wreck wondering if everything was ok because I don't really have any symptoms. Doctor said everything is perfect and I shouldn't worry at all. Calms me down a bit but I can definitely relate to you!


----------



## DHBH0930

Suzy_Q said:


> Today I'm having a good day symptom-wise. Problem is, every time I feel I'm having a good day, I get scared that something is wrong! Anyone else feel this way? Or is it just me?

I keep thinking about this as I get closer to the 12 week mark wondering will my nausea slowly fade over a couple/few days or just one day be gone? I know myself and when that happens (hopefully, I don't want to be one of those women that is sick the whole 9 months!) I will be nervous that there is something wrong, not just that I'm past that part of the pregnancy.

For those of you that have kids already, when did your nausea subside? Also would you say it was just gone randomly one day or it tapered off??


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Suzy_Q said:


> Today I'm having a good day symptom-wise. Problem is, every time I feel I'm having a good day, I get scared that something is wrong! Anyone else feel this way? Or is it just me?

My m/s has pretty much gone since the weekend (had it for about 6 days) and I've completely freaked myself out. Now I'm convinced boobs are smaller again and not hurting (they weren't too sore anyway). I keep trying to stay calm but it's not working. I've got an early scan booked this Thursday and I've gone from being super excited to being super nervous and dreading it. I'm terrified ill go in and they'll say something happened to the baby. :(


----------



## brit3435

My ms had subsided quite a bit over the past 4 days. With dd I never had any ms so this is all new for me too! 

Dr Gomps I'm having off and on cramps too so I think it's normal but probably more noticeable with 4 in there! 

I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday that is the third time so far this pregnancy. I'm not as worried about the spotting since every time I've gone in everything was fine. My next appt is a week from today. 

It gets so much easier when you can feel the baby moving...less worrying anyway...I can't wait to get to that point


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> My ms had subsided quite a bit over the past 4 days. With dd I never had any ms so this is all new for me too!
> 
> Dr Gomps I'm having off and on cramps too so I think it's normal but probably more noticeable with 4 in there!
> 
> I had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday that is the third time so far this pregnancy. I'm not as worried about the spotting since every time I've gone in everything was fine. My next appt is a week from today.
> 
> It gets so much easier when you can feel the baby moving...less worrying anyway...I can't wait to get to that point


Definately reassuring to see that everyone has some cramping.. :thumbup:


----------



## nicky84

Hi all. I had my 9w 1d scan yesterday and saw the little Bean moving, so amazing! Wish the MS would go away tho!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

nicky84 said:


> View attachment 614479
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my 9w 1d scan yesterday and saw the little Bean moving, so amazing! Wish the MS would go away tho!!!

What a beautiful baby scan!!! Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## brit3435

Such a cute pic nicky84! It all became so much more real to me when I saw my baby move last week isn't it amazing how fast everything happens!?


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Such a cute pic nicky84! It all became so much more real to me when I saw my baby move last week isn't it amazing how fast everything happens!?

Thanks Brit, loving your scan pic too!!! Yes it's so amazing how is gone from looking like a blob to an actual baby in 3 weeks! And to see it moving was incredible, it all feels very real now :happydance: still feeling anxious tho, think that may not go away!?


----------



## SugarBeth

Today was SO rough on me. It started with horrible heartburn in my chest and belly, and ended with me throwing up constantly and in bed with the chills. Pregnancy is definitely getting rougher instead of easier!


----------



## DHBH0930

nicky84 said:


> View attachment 614479
> 
> 
> Hi all. I had my 9w 1d scan yesterday and saw the little Bean moving, so amazing! Wish the MS would go away tho!!!

Great scan, how exciting to see it move! :happydance:



SugarBeth said:


> Today was SO rough on me. It started with horrible heartburn in my chest and belly, and ended with me throwing up constantly and in bed with the chills. Pregnancy is definitely getting rougher instead of easier!

That sounds awful! I hope you feel better :hugs: 

I think many of us are so over the ms now and ready to be in the 2nd trimester and feeling a bit more normal. :wacko: I'm so happy to be pregnant but feeling this crappy definitely sucks!


----------



## DrGomps

congrats nicky! great pic! I am having another scan next week....looking forward to seeing them...though am pretty curious if it will be 3 and not 4 as they think baby D is not going to make it...:shrug:

my bumps...

I am HUgE


here are the 8 week bumps...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/228577_10101809444515513_1293608798_n_zpsd18b2268.jpg


progression....

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/249193_10101809444495553_1110613742_n_zpsf7ab52a7.jpg

oh and I take my bump pics first thing in the morning before I have eaten...I am even bigger by the end of the day!


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> For those of you that have kids already, when did your nausea subside? Also would you say it was just gone randomly one day or it tapered off??

In each of my pregnancies it's gone away gradually, but every so often crops up again until the very end. But in my case it wasn't bad at all; where in the first trimester you might feel nauseous all the time, for me in the second and third tris I would just feel sick for a couple of minutes and then I'd throw up, and that would usually be it for the day. And it was only every so often. It was nothing like first tri.

MS can hang around for weeks though; in my first pregnancy I had it daily from 6-16 weeks.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Fantastic scan pic Nicky! Its so clear!

Gomps I presume they are going to scan you every week now as its quads? Have you decided to wait and see what happens naturally?

My m/s has eased up. Although I was never as bad as some of you, I never actually throw up, just feel like Im going to.

As for the bleeding, I had another very slight show yesterday around the same time. It was even less than the day before, and Ive have nothing since, so Im starting to relax a little again. I took the two days off as recommended but Im back into it tomorrow. Hopefully that's it now and I wont have anything else like that. My hectic schedule ends next Friday so I just have to get there!


----------



## DrGomps

sugarbeth...have you considered taking zofran??

my nausea hasn't been horrible..only puked a handful of times...I am just SO hormonal...moody...teary...even having some depression...this is alot...I feel so overwhelmed...trying to wean my daughter too which is HARD!


----------



## brit3435

I feel so bad for all of you ladies who are throwing up even though I feel so much worse than I did with my daughter I guess I am still on the lucky end of things! For the past week my ms has tapered off and yesterday I didn't feel sick at all and so far nothing today either. On the downside I've gained back the 2 lbs I had lost and I'm feeling so bloated and huge...it was 90 degrees here yesterday so that didn't help! 

Dr Gomps what is considered full term for triplets/quads? You still look so thin it's hard to believe there are 4 in there! 

Sugarbeth im so sorry you are feeling so sick! I haven't thrown up but around 7 weeks I had chills a lot it was miserable! 

Readytobemum hopefully the spotting is over for you after taking it easy for a couple of days!


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks ladies! I couldn't stop throwing up last night, but luckily when DH came home, he had stopped at the store, brought home some groceries and cooked me a late dinner that let my belly calm down a bit. So far today I'm feeling better, but I always usually feel alright in the mornings. Afternoons and nighttime is just brutal lately, MS is definitely getting worse by the week. I should expect that though, with my daughter I had it until 7 months, and it just got worse until it finally went away. 

DrGomps- I don't like taking any meds during pregnancy, so I usually just use Preggie Pops. They work great while I'm using them, so I apparently just need to have one in my mouth at all times. lol


----------



## lilrojo

MY ms sucks in the am and about supper time again.. blah.. cant wait for second tri


----------



## luz

I had already heard my baby's heartbeat on my home doppler, but went for another checkup yesterday and heard it again! He said after hearing a nice strong heartbeating at 11 weeks the chance of mc is very low. I'm super excited!! we scheduled the gender scan for the end of june and now can't wait to find out what we are having.


----------



## diamondlove33

We have our next scan on the 31st and I cannot WAIT!! Any one else feeling like a popcorn sensation in their tummy?? i know its just gas probably but it was so wierd! Two of the pregnant ladies at my work felt it also

GROMPS!! Your pics look great, how much weight have you gained so far? I think that i'm the same size or bigger than you and i'm just 9 wks!! :dohh:
Curious to see how much weight i've gained at the end of the month.. officially OUT of all of my clothes.. leggings and maxi dresses/skirts are my new best friend!
 



Attached Files:







9wks.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lara310809

DrGomps said:


> sugarbeth...have you considered taking zofran??
> 
> my nausea hasn't been horrible..only puked a handful of times...I am just SO hormonal...moody...teary...even having some depression...this is alot...I feel so overwhelmed...trying to wean my daughter too which is HARD!

im also trying to wean and sleep train my 16m old; considering she's only been eating solids for two months and has only ever coslept with us, it's a mammoth task.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

12 hours til my early pregnancy viability scan... Feeling slightly terrified :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> 12 hours til my early pregnancy viability scan... Feeling slightly terrified :)

Good luck! I'm sure it will go great! Can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## DrGomps

diamond...you have a nice bump forming...

lara...I agree..it is a mammoth task...my OB stresed that I start weaning...its hard. I sometimes have to choose between sleeping and weaning.


----------



## threegirls

For those of you who have been having lots of MS. My husband researched a little and found out that peppermint tea helps relieve the MS. He's been making me a glass anytime I feel nauseous or when I'm getting ready to eat and it really has helped and actually tastes really good too. Hope you all feel better soon.


----------



## diamondlove33

Ladies, 
Please help, I do NOT know what to do.. for those that have been on the thread know about my dh's ex's drama and how upset she is that i'm having a baby... well now she's lying and saying that my stepdaughter [3] is saying all kinds of stuff that just isn't true!!!! I dont know what to do? Including every stepparent's nightmare.. abuse. I'm just beside myself today, i can't work i can't even function. I just cried all night last night because i'm so scared of whats next. help :nope:


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> Ladies,
> Please help, I do NOT know what to do.. for those that have been on the thread know about my dh's ex's drama and how upset she is that i'm having a baby... well now she's lying and saying that my stepdaughter [3] is saying all kinds of stuff that just isn't true!!!! I dont know what to do? Including every stepparent's nightmare.. abuse. I'm just beside myself today, i can't work i can't even function. I just cried all night last night because i'm so scared of whats next. help :nope:

I'm sorry that you have to deal with someone like that :hugs: What does you DH do about it? Has he talked to her? She sounds like she has some issues :wacko: I don't know her, or you/your DH relationship with her, but maybe try one of you having a calm talk with her. Basically treat her like a kid with "I feel" statements and let her explain her side, and even though she probably has no ''real" reasons to act the way she has, try and fake it and sound understanding to her concerns. I've dealt with people kinda like that before, and I try to be the one to act like an adult and stay calm and understanding. You may be screaming on the inside at them and don't actually understand or care about their feelings about the issue. But if you pretend you do it may help the situation from escalating and hopefully go away. She may just be doing all this because she is trying to get a negative reaction from you, make you mad, upset, etc. If she doesn't get that reaction from you it may bore her and she will move on. After one of you talking to her and acting like you understand and want to help her feel more at ease, find someone whether its each other, a friend, a parent, etc. that you can complain to so you can get it all out and not bottle it up.

Like I said I know I have been in the right sometimes with people like that, but when I kept my cool and didn't lash back. I just stuck with "I feel" and asked about their side of things and how I can help them. It was super hard since I didn't think their points were valid, but it helped the problem go away.

Again I'm not sure what you have already tried with her, but that's about all I can think of. If it got worse you may need to bring lawyers into it, like if she started to threaten you or something or if she formally accuses you of abuse. I hope it doesn't escalate further, you should be able to enjoy this pregnancy and not be stressing out about this crazy lady!

Hope things get better!!! :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies,
> Please help, I do NOT know what to do.. for those that have been on the thread know about my dh's ex's drama and how upset she is that i'm having a baby... well now she's lying and saying that my stepdaughter [3] is saying all kinds of stuff that just isn't true!!!! I dont know what to do? Including every stepparent's nightmare.. abuse. I'm just beside myself today, i can't work i can't even function. I just cried all night last night because i'm so scared of whats next. help :nope:
> 
> 
> Hope things get better!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much for your input, and yes you are correct we do need to sit down and talk with her - I just am not really sure what to say.. It's worse because I KNOW it's all part of some scheme she's cooking up.. first she told DH that she feels like we are always one step ahead of her (taking her places, buying her things, stuff like that) And that DH and I are all she talks about .. so I think it's a jealously thing, not to mention this ALL started coming up AFTER she found out i'm pregnant.. seems to me like she is laying the groundwork for something and i'm sick to my stomach as to what that could be. I mean we have DD wed-mond so it can't be child support, just not sure.... :nope:


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies I hope everyone is feeling well today. I had some more spotting yesterday only instead of stopping right away it kept happening almost every time I went to the bathroom. I called my dr and he had me come in this morning (still spotting today). I was so worried and waiting for the dr was taking forever so the nurse came in and said she would try to find the heartbeat. What a relief it was when she found it right away! The dr did an ultrasound and I have a small subchorionic hematoma which is a bleed in the uterus next to the placenta. I have to take it easy for awhile and no sex, I go back on Tuesday. The dr said since its small my chance of miscarriage is less than 5% and he said he wasnt worried but ladies I am so worried! It was so great to see my baby wiggling around in there but so scary seeing the bleed right next to the baby... The best case scenario is that the bleed will reabsorb over the next few weeks.

Baby was measuring 3 days ahead so growth is good!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Just came back from scan, baby measuring three days bigger than we thought. Heartbeat nice and strong, so all good! Dr said risk of Miscarriage now down to 5%. Sooo pleased!

Can't figure out how to post photos though!


----------



## diamondlove33

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Just came back from scan, baby measuring three days bigger than we thought. Heartbeat nice and strong, so all good! Dr said risk of Miscarriage now down to 5%. Sooo pleased!
> 
> Can't figure out how to post photos though!

WONDERFUL NEWS!!! What was the heart rate!? :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from scan, baby measuring three days bigger than we thought. Heartbeat nice and strong, so all good! Dr said risk of Miscarriage now down to 5%. Sooo pleased!
> 
> Can't figure out how to post photos though!
> 
> WONDERFUL NEWS!!! What was the heart rate!? :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you!! We're soooo pleased and relieved!

You know, they didn't tell me the heartbeat. He just said it was perfect, strong and that both heartbeat and size were perfectly consistent with a pregnancy of 7 weeks 5 days, and I'm meant to be 7 weeks 2 days... So that's good enough for me! I kind of would have liked to know, but at the same time I'm glad I don't, otherwise I'd be obsessively googling to make sure it was normal :) :) :)


----------



## lilrojo

Congrats hoping


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> diamondlove33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Just came back from scan, baby measuring three days bigger than we thought. Heartbeat nice and strong, so all good! Dr said risk of Miscarriage now down to 5%. Sooo pleased!
> 
> Can't figure out how to post photos though!
> 
> WONDERFUL NEWS!!! What was the heart rate!? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!! We're soooo pleased and relieved!
> 
> You know, they didn't tell me the heartbeat. He just said it was perfect, strong and that both heartbeat and size were perfectly consistent with a pregnancy of 7 weeks 5 days, and I'm meant to be 7 weeks 2 days... So that's good enough for me! I kind of would have liked to know, but at the same time I'm glad I don't, otherwise I'd be obsessively googling to make sure it was normal :) :) :)Click to expand...

Congrats on the great scan! :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

Diamond - What a crappy situation with the ex. Your best bet is to keep a journal of all the crazy that is occuring. My best friend dealt with a similar situation which ended up in court after a few months (hopefully this won't happen to you!) and having a journal of everything helped validate everything and she ended up closing the case with it. I really hope it doesn't get the point of going to court but you can never be too sure. :hugs2:

Hoping - :happydance: Yay for a great scan! :D


----------



## Hoping girl 2

All very quiet in here today ladies... How are all of you doing?


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> All very quiet in here today ladies... How are all of you doing?

Yeah it is! I'm super tired and so happy it's the weekend and I can relax and sleep in :happydance: kinda happy its gonna rain all weekend that way I can lay on the couch all day watching TV and napping :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Hoping girl 2 said:


> All very quiet in here today ladies... How are all of you doing?

Yeah it is pretty quiet today. I've been a busy bee today cleaning, getting groceries and making a half decent meal. :) No quick frozen meals for me today. I had homemade cheeseburgers and corn on the cob! :D


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh has been arrest so I'm gonna be gone for a while to take care of my family hope all is well for u see u all soon


----------



## Skadi

Hi Ladies, I was waiting to make sure I was having a December baby... I'm due December 18th.

This is #2 for me, and a little nervous about it as #1 came pretty early.


----------



## luz

the past few weeks i've been so so nauseous. I hoped it would start getting better but no sign of that improving at all! On top of that, working full time, going to grad school, and staying up with my LO all night , i'm beat!!! 2nd tri can't come fast enough :) 

any of you on your second baby feeling movements yet? This week i've been feeling weird little bubbles that feel like baby moving, but i keep second guessing it and thinking it's just gas. Don't know if it's too early still or if i really could be feeling something


----------



## DrGomps

welcome Skadi!!

DHB...I wanted to sleep in but my DD woke up at 6:30 am. :dohh:

Luz...I feel you on the busyness...I am a PhD student and have an 18 month old and a side business...so tired all the time..


----------



## DrGomps

kaicee hope everything is ok...


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DrGomps said:


> kaicee hope everything is ok...

How are you doing drgomps? :)


----------



## Skadi

Luz... no nothing yet. Still way too early for me. I felt Keira's first movements when she was 15 weeks which was much sooner than I had expected. It's hard to tell at first as to whether or not its gas.

I'm so tired too! I work full time outside of the home but also Blog professionally - I feel like a zombie most of the time. The Morning sickness is just killing me right now, it lasted until 14 weeks the first time so I'm hoping the placenta kicks in sooner this time. I don't think I can handle feeling like this much longer.


----------



## DHBH0930

Skadi said:


> Hi Ladies, I was waiting to make sure I was having a December baby... I'm due December 18th.
> 
> This is #2 for me, and a little nervous about it as #1 came pretty early.

Welcome and congratulations!


----------



## Lara310809

Skadi said:


> Hi Ladies, I was waiting to make sure I was having a December baby... I'm due December 18th.
> 
> This is #2 for me, and a little nervous about it as #1 came pretty early.

welcome and congratulations! Wow, 29w is scary; I hope this baby hangs on until at least 37w


----------



## threegirls

Alright ladies I just really need to rant a little bit! I'm around 9 weeks along and my jeans are so hard to button up. When they are buttoned I have the dreaded muffin top. This (as most of you may know) is my 4th baby and the last pregnancy was twins. I bought new jeans two weeks ago thinking that if I went up a size I would be good for several weeks but that's just not the case. My dh though thinks I am insane which is really starting to tick me off....I am a bigger girl but not huge and of course I still have a belly from the last pregnancy's but not like this and he just likes to say that I'm not getting a belly and that it is just water weight and bloat! So what if it is? I'm sure it's caused by baby growing lol Give me some credit I'm not just getting fatter and fatter everyday :haha: Sorry I just needed to vent and I know you all are always here to talk.


----------



## DHBH0930

threegirls said:


> Alright ladies I just really need to rant a little bit! I'm around 9 weeks along and my jeans are so hard to button up. When they are buttoned I have the dreaded muffin top. This (as most of you may know) is my 4th baby and the last pregnancy was twins. I bought new jeans two weeks ago thinking that if I went up a size I would be good for several weeks but that's just not the case. My dh though thinks I am insane which is really starting to tick me off....I am a bigger girl but not huge and of course I still have a belly from the last pregnancy's but not like this and he just likes to say that I'm not getting a belly and that it is just water weight and bloat! So what if it is? I'm sure it's caused by baby growing lol Give me some credit I'm not just getting fatter and fatter everyday :haha: Sorry I just needed to vent and I know you all are always here to talk.

I'm just so happy that it is warm outside now so I can wear dresses and skirts. Its jean week at work today so I thought I'd try wearing mine..I didn't even make it to work this morning before unbuttoning them. Thankfully I've been wearing flowy type shirts so no one can tell my pants are undone :dohh:


----------



## diamondlove33

Oh my gosh look at all of these beautiful scans and all of these babies coming in so nicely! It makes my heart smile! :flower:

Wondering if I should schedule a scan.. our roommate lost her mind when we told her we were moving out, and attacked me.. like out of a movie - she was throwing me into walls [only my shoulders and head were hit, nothing on belly or back] and dragged me by my hair DH wasn't home so there was no one there to help me - I was very VERY shaken up after the altercation but i'm not feeling any different, no cramping and/or bleeding and have a scan scheduled for the 31st do you ladies think I should schedule one through urgent care?? :nope: Needless to say DH came home from work and we were moved by that evening. Lets just top my wkd off by telling you that DH was in a car accident yesterday, it's almost laughable at this point how awful our luck has been! We're doing our best to stick together, though. 

I know, this sounds crazy - but when it rains it pours, right? 


GROMPS- Look at that BELLY!!!! How are you feeling and when is your next scan>?!?


----------



## diamondlove33

Just goes to show you, you don't know ANYONE these days - I've known this woman for 3 years.. :cry::nope:


----------



## Laelani

diamondlove33 said:


> Oh my gosh look at all of these beautiful scans and all of these babies coming in so nicely! It makes my heart smile! :flower:
> 
> Wondering if I should schedule a scan.. our roommate lost her mind when we told her we were moving out, and attacked me.. like out of a movie - she was throwing me into walls [only my shoulders and head were hit, nothing on belly or back] and dragged me by my hair DH wasn't home so there was no one there to help me - I was very VERY shaken up after the altercation but i'm not feeling any different, no cramping and/or bleeding and have a scan scheduled for the 31st do you ladies think I should schedule one through urgent care?? :nope: Needless to say DH came home from work and we were moved by that evening. Lets just top my wkd off by telling you that DH was in a car accident yesterday, it's almost laughable at this point how awful our luck has been! We're doing our best to stick together, though.
> 
> I know, this sounds crazy - but when it rains it pours, right?
> 
> 
> GROMPS- Look at that BELLY!!!! How are you feeling and when is your next scan>?!?




diamondlove33 said:


> Just goes to show you, you don't know ANYONE these days - I've known this woman for 3 years.. :cry::nope:

Holy cow!!! Some people these days I tell ya!!! Like you said when it rains it pours. Just sucks how awful things have been for you the last few days. Is your DH alright? Glad you guys moved out! :hugs:


----------



## luz

Skadi said:


> Luz... no nothing yet. Still way too early for me. I felt Keira's first movements when she was 15 weeks which was much sooner than I had expected. It's hard to tell at first as to whether or not its gas.
> 
> I'm so tired too! I work full time outside of the home but also Blog professionally - I feel like a zombie most of the time. The Morning sickness is just killing me right now, it lasted until 14 weeks the first time so I'm hoping the placenta kicks in sooner this time. I don't think I can handle feeling like this much longer.

I sat with my doppler on my belly for a few minutes the other day and could hear this little peanut moving. Once when i heard the movement on the doppler i actually felt a little bubble. So i'm convinced that maybe i am feeling moving. I didn't have any MS with the first so it's been so hard this time around gagging and dry heaving and feeling like crap all the time. I'm hoping that a completely opposite pregnancy means i'm having a girl instead of a boy... but i know that it doesn't necessarily mean anything.


----------



## DrGomps

threegirls..I have a belly band and a belt that lets you wear yoru pants unzipped..your pregnant and its bound to happen...so don't feel bad...

diamond, I am so sorry. :hugs: I am sure your little bean is just fine, they are quite resilient...but still...that girl should NOT have touched you like that. :hugs: honestly I would have pressed charges...sorry to hear about your OH's accident. Really rotten luck. :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

Laelani said:


> Holy cow!!! Some people these days I tell ya!!! Like you said when it rains it pours. Just sucks how awful things have been for you the last few days. Is your DH alright? Glad you guys moved out! :hugs:


Yes it's been rough but it will only make us stronger in the end. I have faith in my relationship and there is a reason for EVERYTHING! I feel like with all the crap we're dealing with lately and the amount of stress we've been under if we can do THIS we can do ANYTHING!

Dh is completely find thank goodness! 

I want to buy a doppler , where did you get yours??


----------



## luz

diamondlove33 said:


> Laelani said:
> 
> 
> Holy cow!!! Some people these days I tell ya!!! Like you said when it rains it pours. Just sucks how awful things have been for you the last few days. Is your DH alright? Glad you guys moved out! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Yes it's been rough but it will only make us stronger in the end. I have faith in my relationship and there is a reason for EVERYTHING! I feel like with all the crap we're dealing with lately and the amount of stress we've been under if we can do THIS we can do ANYTHING!
> 
> Dh is completely find thank goodness!
> 
> I want to buy a doppler , where did you get yours??Click to expand...

I got my doppler off of amazon. With my first pregnancy i bought the angelsounds doppler, this time around DH surprised me with the sonolineB and it's been awesome! I love the external speaker and that it counts the heart rate.


----------



## Dynamicmae

Anyone else suffering with indigestion?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Dynamicmae said:


> Anyone else suffering with indigestion?

Me!! I've gone from feeling sick every time I got hungry - which was all the time - to feeling full and not wanting to even see food all the time! It's like I've eaten a massive dinner and feel a bit sick afterwards, except it's constant. Have to push myself to eat otherwise I get very shaky. Every mouthful is torture! Sick feeling goes about 10 minutes of eating though. :) and today after lunch I inflated like a balloon and had burny feeling in the pit of my stomach for ages. Who would've thought feeling so ill all the time would make me smile so much? :)


----------



## Laelani

Dynamicmae said:


> Anyone else suffering with indigestion?

Yes!!!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes but when I get indigestion it's so painful I want to die


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Kaiecee said:


> Yes but when I get indigestion it's so painful I want to die

How are you doing kaiecee? Hope you're ok xx


----------



## diamondlove33

I definately have had indigestion!!! It feels like the top of my stomach is going to explode from the pressure, doc told me Gas-X is fine to take, it doesn't work because I only take one but it definately takes the edge off.. . tums are ok too. It got so bad that I had to start watching what I eat!! 


Other news! WE PUT A DEPOSIT DOWN ON A HOUSE!!!! After our ordeal, things are starting to look up! :happydance: Fingers CROSSED!


----------



## Kaiecee

Waiting to find out today what's gonna happen to him hope its nothing to serious thanks for asking and bei g supportive and judgemental which I have gotten from some people I know


----------



## Laelani

diamondlove33 said:


> I definately have had indigestion!!! It feels like the top of my stomach is going to explode from the pressure, doc told me Gas-X is fine to take, it doesn't work because I only take one but it definately takes the edge off.. . tums are ok too. It got so bad that I had to start watching what I eat!!
> 
> 
> Other news! WE PUT A DEPOSIT DOWN ON A HOUSE!!!! After our ordeal, things are starting to look up! :happydance: Fingers CROSSED!

Oh awesome about the house!!! :happydance: You guys definitely deserve some good after all of the crazy! :)


----------



## Dynamicmae

So glad I'm normal!!!!! I've taken gaviscon but it makes me vomit....


----------



## diamondlove33

Kaiecee said:


> Waiting to find out today what's gonna happen to him hope its nothing to serious thanks for asking and bei g supportive and judgemental which I have gotten from some people I know

Oh, Kaiecee! I'm so so sorry, and while youre pregnant, too! ugh, keep us updated if you need the support :flower:


----------



## diamondlove33

Ladies - forgot to ask, how is everyone's skin/hair ... I have never felt so UGLY!!!! My forehead and chin are SO broken out I don't even want to show my face anywhere! My hair is so dry it keeps breaking and UGH I thought these things were supposed to improve??? Any advice on what to do?? :wacko:


----------



## luz

diamondlove33 said:


> Ladies - forgot to ask, how is everyone's skin/hair ... I have never felt so UGLY!!!! My forehead and chin are SO broken out I don't even want to show my face anywhere! My hair is so dry it keeps breaking and UGH I thought these things were supposed to improve??? Any advice on what to do?? :wacko:

i wash my face day and night with a normal cleanser, something like neutrogena. . . the orange one. I know you're not supposed to use salycyclic or benzoyll peroxide creams but i do use them occasionally anyway. I used them for like 70% of my first pregnancy before i even found out they were supposed to be off-limits, so i figure every once in a while won't hurt.


----------



## Lara310809

My hair and skin are normal. I'd just concentrate on cleansing your skin and using extra conditioning treatments on your hair - Aussie do some great hair repair treatments


----------



## SugarBeth

diamondlove33 said:


> Ladies - forgot to ask, how is everyone's skin/hair ... I have never felt so UGLY!!!! My forehead and chin are SO broken out I don't even want to show my face anywhere! My hair is so dry it keeps breaking and UGH I thought these things were supposed to improve??? Any advice on what to do?? :wacko:

Mine is yucky too. I can wash my hair, and in less than 24 hours it'll feel limp and greasy. My skin isn't doing the best either. I don't understand it, pregnancy used to give me great hair and completely clear skin. Not this time! I've been trying to wash my face more, keep my hair up and try to wash it more but not too much to where it dries out. Hoping it's a phase that'll pass after first tri.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I have a new symptom... a visible and sensitive to touch lump in my right armpit :shrug: I called the nurse she said it is likely just a milk-duct. I have to put warm cloth on it 2 to 3 times a day and if it's not better in 2 days (or turns red), I have to go in sooner. This pregnancy thing is so weird! 

Oh, and I find I sigh more. I think I just need the deep breaths to circulate my 4 pints of extra blood. Which makes me wonder, why don't vampires (in the movies and legends of course) not feast on pregnant ladies? We make and circulate 50% more blood! :haha:


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies had a dr appt today to follow up on my spotting. I'm still spotting and have been for almost a week now but baby's heartbeat was nice and strong. I go back to the dr in one week. I have to take it easy for now and that is not easy with a toddler at home and a hubby who works 11 hrs a day! 

Diamond my face is broken out too I wash it every day but it still looks like it did in high school :wacko:

Suzy q our blood doesn't increase much if at all in the first trimester..it starts to increase in the second tri and hits a max around 34weeks so your shortness of breath may be caused by something else :shrug: I'm sure it's normal though! 

Kaicee I can't imagine how stressed you must be going through everything with a baby and being pregnant! Hope things turn out for the best. 

As far as indigestion I have that too if I eat too much it makes me throw up a little in my throat sometimes sorry tmi! Also terrible gas pains! Good to know gas x is ok to take I hadn't tried anything yet.


----------



## DrGomps

Brit, sorry about the spotting, but its good that the hb is so strong! 

And actually blood volume increases gradually to 50% from
Conception. Also progesterone tends to dilate the vessels so
It can also cause dizziness. My blood pressure has already decreased this pregnancy. 

Kaicee, hope everything is ok! 

Diamond, yay for a house! 

My skin isn't as bad this time. Pregnancy makes my hair thicker and healthier. I am getting it cut on Thursday cuz it's driving me nuts!


----------



## DrGomps

Suzy, that's nuts! Def do hot compresses. They think its milk and not a lymph node?


----------



## Suzy_Q

They think it's a milk-duct UNLESS it gets red and/or doesn't subside in a few days. I was worried and googled it and at first got terrified... then added the keywords of "in pregnancy" and found it was more common than I realized. I did call the nurse though and she said to call for an appointment if the red/not better happens. As always, safe rather than sorry is the new mantra with pregnancy!


----------



## DHBH0930

I've had bad indigestion too, also that feeling at the top of my stomach like its gonna explode... Had a splitting headache all Saturday. So far I've been better since. My next appointment is in a week, no scan but I'm pretty sure they will try a Doppler on me since I will be 11 weeks, right? Are you for sure supposed to be able to hear it by 11 weeks even if you aren't "thin"? Is there a chance they won't be able to hear it still, possibly from extra padding I have there :blush:
Super excited to be in the double digits now, who hoo, 10 weeks :happydance: a couple more months till we can find out the sex!!


----------



## luz

DHBH0930 said:


> I've had bad indigestion too, also that feeling at the top of my stomach like its gonna explode... Had a splitting headache all Saturday. So far I've been better since. My next appointment is in a week, no scan but I'm pretty sure they will try a Doppler on me since I will be 11 weeks, right? Are you for sure supposed to be able to hear it by 11 weeks even if you aren't "thin"? Is there a chance they won't be able to hear it still, possibly from extra padding I have there :blush:
> Super excited to be in the double digits now, who hoo, 10 weeks :happydance: a couple more months till we can find out the sex!!

I have a friend who is a little bigger and when they couldn't find the heart beat at 11 weeks they just sent her for an ultrasound to verify everything was ok- but I am sure you will be just fine and they'll find it. It is such an amazing experience to hear that little heart beating away!


----------



## Skadi

Ohh I can't wait to hear the heart beating! That was the one thing I loved about being in the hospital after my membranes ruptured. I got to hear Keiras heart beat 3 times a day :)


----------



## DrGomps

DHB...I can hear my babies for about a week now with my home doppler...they should be able to hear at 11 weeks with the doppler...extra padding or not..


here is my 9 week quad bump...


Heres my bump...https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/65644_10101823977281733_2119465826_n_zps38c9df0d.jpg


and progression...I feel like I grew alot this week...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/936304_10101823977241813_162261453_n_zps9983fa17.jpg


----------



## lilrojo

You should def be able to hear it at 11 weeks DBH.. it may take a few mins but I wouldn't worry about it.. 

I have my next scan tomorrow morning at 9am.. super excited to see baby again.. :)


----------



## diamondlove33

Ladies, Glad to know my skin isn't the only one going back to the teenage years [although, my skin was flawless until about 19-20] but still - never THIS bad.. Hopefully it will get better after first trimester.. I always had visions of long flowy hair when i'm pregnant - but had to cut of 5 in!!!!!!! :haha: geez.. oh well, at least no MS for me... Silver lining right? 

Gromps! I agree, you did grow a little extra between 8-9 it seems. How is baby D doing? How often are you doing in for scans??


----------



## Lara310809

Only gone and electrocuted myself this afternoon :wacko: We were doing some repairs at our new place (yet to move into) and I brushed my hand against live wires - 240v right through me. I'm fine; I didn't feel anything other than a hot "wobbly" feeling of the current against my skin, but I can't help worrying about the baby. His/her heart is a lot more fragile than mine, and a current goes through your body, doesn't it, so the chances are the baby was nearby. 

I called the hospital and they'e not interested in seeing me, so it looks like I have to wait until my 12 week scan on 28th to know any more. I'm normally not bothered about the wait for the first scan, but now, because of this, I feel I need to know.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> Only gone and electrocuted myself this afternoon :wacko: We were doing some repairs at our new place (yet to move into) and I brushed my hand against live wires - 240v right through me. I'm fine; I didn't feel anything other than a hot "wobbly" feeling of the current against my skin, but I can't help worrying about the baby. His/her heart is a lot more fragile than mine, and a current goes through your body, doesn't it, so the chances are the baby was nearby.
> 
> I called the hospital and they'e not interested in seeing me, so it looks like I have to wait until my 12 week scan on 28th to know any more. I'm normally not bothered about the wait for the first scan, but now, because of this, I feel I need to know.

Your baby should be just fine, if you weren't injured from it, burned, knocked unconscious, etc. your baby shouldn't have been affected. Thankfully your next scan is soon so your mind can be put to ease!


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> Only gone and electrocuted myself this afternoon :wacko: We were doing some repairs at our new place (yet to move into) and I brushed my hand against live wires - 240v right through me. I'm fine; I didn't feel anything other than a hot "wobbly" feeling of the current against my skin, but I can't help worrying about the baby. His/her heart is a lot more fragile than mine, and a current goes through your body, doesn't it, so the chances are the baby was nearby.
> 
> I called the hospital and they'e not interested in seeing me, so it looks like I have to wait until my 12 week scan on 28th to know any more. I'm normally not bothered about the wait for the first scan, but now, because of this, I feel I need to know.
> 
> Your baby should be just fine, if you weren't injured from it, burned, knocked unconscious, etc. your baby shouldn't have been affected. Thankfully your next scan is soon so your mind can be put to ease!Click to expand...

I guess I'm just worried about the little heart; mine can withstand a lot more. What is 240v for a tiny little foetus? :shrug:


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH0930 said:


> I've had bad indigestion too, also that feeling at the top of my stomach like its gonna explode... Had a splitting headache all Saturday. So far I've been better since. My next appointment is in a week, no scan but I'm pretty sure they will try a Doppler on me since I will be 11 weeks, right? Are you for sure supposed to be able to hear it by 11 weeks even if you aren't "thin"? Is there a chance they won't be able to hear it still, possibly from extra padding I have there :blush:
> Super excited to be in the double digits now, who hoo, 10 weeks :happydance: a couple more months till we can find out the sex!!

DHBH- I am also over weight, and I saw the heartbeat at 8 weeks and 9 weeks. We didn't hear it cause they don't allow that in Ireland until 12 weeks (so I was told at the scan) but we saw it clearly. I'm pretty sure you'll hear it :flower:


----------



## onetwothreebp

I'm due December 28!


----------



## Kaiecee

Wish me luck ladies first appt tomorrow can't wait to hear heartbeat wish me luck :)


----------



## Skadi

Good luck Kaiecee!


----------



## AJCart

Just checking in :)

Had my 12 week scan this morning. Everything was perfect, heart rate was 173 to start with, then little bubbles woke up and went flitting around in there and it went up to 188. Have just made the official announcement that we are expecting :D


----------



## Hoping girl 2

AJCart said:


> Just checking in :)
> 
> Had my 12 week scan this morning. Everything was perfect, heart rate was 173 to start with, then little bubbles woke up and went flitting around in there and it went up to 188. Have just made the official announcement that we are expecting :D

Congratulations! I'm so pleased for you :) :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

yay AJ!! just curious how is everyone announcing??? I want to come up with some cute announcement thing for Facebook...we aren't announcing until July...but want ideas...:haha:


----------



## DrGomps

Lara, do you have a doppler?? I am pretty sure your baby is fine...

diamond, my scan is tomorrow!


----------



## AJCart

We just called all of our immediate family and then stole the "Our family is growing by 2 feet this December" line and posted it on facebook as the caption to this photo that I took this afternoon. (We are horse people, hence the boots :D)

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/IMG_3920.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Wish me luck ladies first appt tomorrow can't wait to hear heartbeat wish me luck :)

Good luck!! :flower:



onetwothreebp said:


> I'm due December 28!

Welcome! You have been added to the front page :flower:



AJCart said:


> Just checking in :)
> 
> Had my 12 week scan this morning. Everything was perfect, heart rate was 173 to start with, then little bubbles woke up and went flitting around in there and it went up to 188. Have just made the official announcement that we are expecting :D

That's awesome! Glad to hear that you had a great scan! :happydance: 


I will be announcing the same way on facebook...the picture I took of the booties that says "our family will be growing by 2 feet..." My family already knows, we are driving up to Michigan the first weekend of June to tell his parents in person, then I will do the facebook post. I'm making sure his parents don't find out via facebook!


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> yay AJ!! just curious how is everyone announcing??? I want to come up with some cute announcement thing for Facebook...we aren't announcing until July...but want ideas...:haha:

I probably posted these before, but these are the two pictures we used for announcing on Facebook:

https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/3_zpsa8962dba.jpg
This was when we went to our angel's memorial spot. I painted a sign for her to say that she was going to be a big sister, and then put my toddler Katie in a shirt that said the same thing:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/255550_10151585145222988_230956432_n_zps077ba1f9.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

AJ...too cute!!

sugarbeth...Love it!!

welcome onetwothreebp

Yay Kaicee...gl!!


----------



## Lara310809

I haven't decided how were announcing yet; every idea I think of is okay but not PERFECT, IYKWIM? I thought about a family photo of the four of us and saying "there are five hearts beating in this photo", but oh said its cheesy. But surely every cute way to announce is going to be cheesy, isn't it? I wanted to do the line of shoes photo, but a close friend of mine did that, and we have about 40 friends in common, so it might be too copycat

drGomps, July is a long time to wait to announce; especially when you're going to have a quad bump; can I be really nosy and ask why you're waiting so long?

I don't have a Doppler but my friend has one, and she's said I an use it if I'm worried. I, feeling more confident about it today, so I may not bother. We'll see.


----------



## threegirls

We're going to tell our girls and my mom next week after our first scan but are waiting until my twin girls' birthday party in July to officially announce. We probably won't announce on facebook at all though.

We are going to do a family photo of all three of our girls sitting holding chalkboards with some cute saying (out in a field) with my dh and I in the background holding the ultrasound picture. Hopefully it turns out the way I see it in my head :haha:


----------



## diamondlove33

Lara310809 said:


> I haven't decided how were announcing yet; every idea I think of is okay but not PERFECT, IYKWIM? I thought about a family photo of the four of us and saying "there are five hearts beating in this photo", but oh said its cheesy. But surely every cute way to announce is going to be cheesy, isn't it? I wanted to do the line of shoes photo, but a close friend of mine did that, and we have about 40 friends in common, so it might be too copycat

DH and I announced it by having a pic of him and DD and a + sign and then me and then = 4 :) Everyone loved it!


----------



## lilrojo

Hey all had my scan today and everything was perfect
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## brit3435

So I dug out my fetal hb monitor from my last pregnancy and found this baby's hb right away! 160 bpm so awesome! Dh and I never really were able to find dds until 12 weeks or later. Also I have gone 36 hrs with no spotting so hoping the sch is starting to heal :happydance:

Lilrojo what a cute picture! 

Drgomps good luck on your scan tomorrow! 

DHBH you should be able to find hb we heard mine at 9 weeks but it took several mins to find. It was over on the right side and she started looking on the left.

I love everyone's cute ways to officially announce! I need to think of a fun picture to post on fb to announce.
Anyone else's ms go away for a few days and then come back? Mine did :sick:


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> Anyone else's ms go away for a few days and then come back? Mine did :sick:

Yep, for me week 10 was all over the place. It started out really rough, then went away almost completely for three days. Then the throwing up came back the last two days. It's on and off constantly, but it always comes back worse! I'm learning to just be grateful for the little breaks.


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> Hey all had my scan today and everything was perfect

Aww great scan! Crazy how much it changes so early on. First u/s was tiny white dot on the screen now its a clear profile of a baby :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

I feel so useless! My DH has been having to do the laundry, dishes, make his own dinners, clean the litterbox etc. I just don't have it in me! Makes me feel guilty, though its probably only fair that he has to pick up some slack since I'm the one dealing with the symptoms of being pregnant, but we've always shared the chores around the house. I am ready to get some energy back so I can get things done. Next week is my last week of work before summer break so maybe since I won't be working I will have more energy for stuff around the house. I have so many things I want to do, lots of organizing and going through stuff before we add a ton of stuff for the baby. I have no idea how for #2 someday I will do it since I will work, and then take care of a LO when I get home all while pregnant, I guess we (women) just push through it and do it since we have to...

All I want to do all day everyday is SLEEP!!!!!!! :sleep:


----------



## Mummy2B21

My due date has changed from the 6th to the 8th :))


----------



## DrGomps

So we lost one of our babies. :cry: Its for the best and def will make things easier for me and the remaining 3, but still sad, to see him/her all still on the monitor...he/she was measuring around 7w2d and had little arm buds....fly high little :angel:

Baby A...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps76024e5f.jpg

baby B

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zpscb71dd2c.jpg

baby C

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/922883_10101828887456703_1018603860_n_zps10d245f7.jpg

all 3 together...(its hard to get a shot of each baby together so I made my own...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/968992_10101829018843403_703726564_n_zps1d7b218a.jpg

baby C's pic is zoomed in...Baby A wouldn't cooperate and was facing us and the Dr struggled to get the CRL..babies are all measuring the same size though.


----------



## luz

DrGomps said:


> So we lost one of our babies. :cry: Its for the best and def will make things easier for me and the remaining 3, but still sad, to see him/her all still on the monitor...he/she was measuring around 7w2d and had little arm buds....fly high little :angel:
> 
> Baby A...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps76024e5f.jpg
> 
> baby B
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zpscb71dd2c.jpg
> 
> baby C
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/922883_10101828887456703_1018603860_n_zps10d245f7.jpg
> 
> all 3 together...(its hard to get a shot of each baby together so I made my own...
> 
> https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/968992_10101829018843403_703726564_n_zps1d7b218a.jpg
> 
> baby C's pic is zoomed in...Baby A wouldn't cooperate and was facing us and the Dr struggled to get the CRL..babies are all measuring the same size though.

So sad to lose one - but so happy you still have THREE little babies on the way! I am beyond excited for you!


----------



## Kaiecee

Sorry about ur lost at least u will have 3 wonderful little ones :)

Got to see my baby today on u/s and the heartbeat most wonderful thing ever :)


----------



## brit3435

Kaicee congrats on the ultrasound! 

Drgomps I'm so sorry for your loss but I agree carrying triplets to a healthy term will be easier than quads. And it's wonderful that the others are measuring on schedule!

I'm finally getting my baby bump and have gained a pound :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

Sorry about your loss DrGomps but it probably will help with a good outcome for the other 3.

I'm starting to get a definite bump now too that the bloating is gone. Urgh I was hoping for a few more weeks, this makes it harder to hide from work. Grr.


----------



## Laelani

Sorry about little Baby D DrGomps:( In the end it's for the best and looking on the positive side you have THREE healthy little babies in there! :D


----------



## Lara310809

DrGomps, I'm so sorry baby D didn't make it :( I'm glad the other three seem to be growing well though. It must be bittersweet for you. 

- - - 

11 weeks today; the size of a lime; that seems a big jump from a strawberry! 3 days until my (first) scan. The wait is driving me crazy


----------



## DHBH0930

DrGomps said:


> So we lost one of our babies. :cry: Its for the best and def will make things easier for me and the remaining 3, but still sad, to see him/her all still on the monitor...he/she was measuring around 7w2d and had little arm buds....fly high little :angel:

So sorry to hear about baby D :hugs:, at least it happened early and now the three will be more healthy and have more room to grow. So glad to hear that the other 3 are doing well, that is still amazing to have triplets! :flower:


----------



## wbee

My baby was due december 19th. Unfortunately, I had a d&c a few days ago :(


----------



## SugarBeth

wbee said:


> My baby was due december 19th. Unfortunately, I had a d&c a few days ago :(

I'm so sorry to hear that, many hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Laelani

wbee said:


> My baby was due december 19th. Unfortunately, I had a d&c a few days ago :(

Sorry to hear :(


----------



## threegirls

So sorry to hear of your loss wbee :hugs:

Drgomps- sorry about your loss as well. And congrats on having 3 happy healthy little beans. The scans look beautiful!

I go for my first scan tomorrow morning :happydance: I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. We plan to tell our girls after they get home from school tomorrow. Please cross your fingers or say a little prayer that everything is okay for us.


----------



## Laelani

threegirls said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss wbee :hugs:
> 
> Drgomps- sorry about your loss as well. And congrats on having 3 happy healthy little beans. The scans look beautiful!
> 
> I go for my first scan tomorrow morning :happydance: I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. We plan to tell our girls after they get home from school tomorrow. Please cross your fingers or say a little prayer that everything is okay for us.

Fingers are definitely crossed for you and I'll say a little prayer too! Just to be safe though I'm sure everything will be just fine. Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Wbee and drgomps, I am so sorry to hear about your losses, my thoughts and prayers are with you, your families and your little ones. 

Drgomps, I am happy your other three little babies are all doing ok, please keep us updated on their progress, we're all rooting for them.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

threegirls said:


> So sorry to hear of your loss wbee :hugs:
> 
> Drgomps- sorry about your loss as well. And congrats on having 3 happy healthy little beans. The scans look beautiful!
> 
> I go for my first scan tomorrow morning :happydance: I'm nervous and excited all at the same time. We plan to tell our girls after they get home from school tomorrow. Please cross your fingers or say a little prayer that everything is okay for us.

I'll be thinking of you!!! I'm sure it'll all be perfect but I'll say an extra special prayer for you tonight... Post pictures!! Xxx


----------



## threegirls

Thank you so much :) I'll definitely post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## DHBH0930

wbee said:


> My baby was due december 19th. Unfortunately, I had a d&c a few days ago :(

I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Looking forward to my appointment today, no scan scheduled, but hopefully they plan on using a Doppler on me. I'm so anxious to hear the heartbeat! I've been very relaxed since the last appointment but can't help but find myself a little nervous for today :wacko:, hope they find a strong hb in there! Do you ladies feel the same way before each apt?? I'm just glad that I haven't been stressing about it for weeks like I did before the first scan :thumbup:

Also, its a lime today! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

gL threegirls! I am sure all will be fine!

yay dhb for a lime! :dance: Seems like a proper fruit...

wbee...so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Three girls good luck on your scan today can't wait to see a picture!

DHBH I have an appt this morning too! No scan just a heartbeat check as far as I know. I get nervous bf my appt as well and then afterward I feel silly for being nervous :blush: it may take a few mins for them to find the hb the first time I know it did for me. Also last week they had trouble finding it bc I had a full bladder I emptied it came back and there it was loud and strong! 

How is everyone's ms and weight gain? My ms has been gone for the most part for a week and I've gained 2 lbs! Also I haven't announced on Facebook yet so I can't post any pictures of myself bc I look pregnant now. Our 6 yr wedding anniversary is next week so I think I will announce then.


----------



## Laelani

Good luck on your scans today ladies! Can't wait to hear all about them.


----------



## SugarBeth

Good luck on everyone's appointments this week! I have one in two days, so eager!

Brit - My MS has been increasingly getting worse. I'm now throwing up more and breaking blood vessels all over my face. I look like I have lots of purple freckles! But I've been steadily gaining, I've gained over 6lbs so far but I haven't weighed myself in over a week so it may be more. I eat constantly!

I could not find my fundal line in a while, which made me nervous as I could feel it three weeks ago. turns out it grew more than I expected it to, and it's really easy to feel it now that I know where it was supposed to be! A good four inches above where I was looking. It's so reassuring to know that it's on track!


----------



## DrGomps

I haven't been puking, but nausea is really annoying...

I have been SO darn hungry..its insane....

and I have gained at least 6 lbs...not trying to worry about it too much and just listening to my body...


----------



## diamondlove33

:thumbup::happydance:Hey ladies! Congrats to everyone on their scans and healthy babies so far! GROMPS- So sorry to hear about baby D, I was rooting for him/her. :flower:
Wbee- :hugs: I'm so sorry for your loss as well. 


AFM- everything is pretty much the same. Put yet ANOTHER offer on a place - still waiting to hear back from that.. other than that.. still no MS. But I DID have a dream that I had an ultra sound and it was a boy.. any thoughts on what that might mean ? ? How is everyones bumps doing? Would LOVE to see some pics.. Next scan is friday, took friday and monday off for a well deserved 4 day wkd


----------



## lilrojo

Good luck to the upcoming appts and scans.. cant wait for updates.. 

Hope everyone had a nice long weekend :)

Sugar I break the blood vessels on my face from puking too.. generally over my eyes it seems.. makeup usually helps to cover them.. lol

I will do a new bump pic on Friday, 12 weeks on Friday.. under 200 days now :)


----------



## diamondlove33

lilrojo- right behind you, 12 wks on sat.. still so nervous for my scan.. you never know!! ugh! Ready to be done with this trimester


----------



## lilrojo

LOL me too.. :) I had my scan already so now im waiting till June, 15 weeks for my next apt :) cant come soon enough at times.. happy I have my Doppler so I can check in from time to time.. :)


----------



## Lara310809

Had my scan today, they bumped us ahead three days, so now I'm due on *11th December* (was 14th). Everything looks good. We announced on FB


----------



## DrGomps

yay Lara congrats!!


----------



## lilrojo

That's fabulous to hear Lara... did you get any pics :)


----------



## Lara310809

I'm yet to scan them in, but I got this cute photo of my girls with the scan pics, which we used to announce the pregnancy on Facebook. I had been stuck for an idea, and even this morning I had no idea; thankfully I thought of this last minute :D
 



Attached Files:







prg11.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 13


----------



## lilrojo

aww that is super cute Lara.. :)


----------



## Laelani

Aww Lara such an adorable pic!!!

Had a bit of a scare today. Went to the bathroom to find a bit of blood. So I did what any concerned person would do and called my doctor's office. They said to come in right away to get checked out. First thing she checked for was UTI and that's exactly what it was. Thank goodness nothing is wrong with the baby! She did surprise me though and said that we will listen to the baby's heartbeat. She found it almost right away and it was nice and strong at 145bpm. A heartbeat has never sounded more beautiful!!! :cloud9:


----------



## DrGomps

Awe...lara...thats SO precious!!

lealani, glad all was well! :thumbup:


----------



## Laelani

Thanks, me too. I was worried.


----------



## brit3435

Laelani I'm glad everything is ok spotting is so scary!

Lara I love your pic it's adorable! Any guesses on gender from the ultrasound? 

My appt went well my dr was doing a c section so I had to see a nurse practitioner she rescheduled me to see my dr next week and listened to baby's heartbeat it was 168.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> I'm yet to scan them in, but I got this cute photo of my girls with the scan pics, which we used to announce the pregnancy on Facebook. I had been stuck for an idea, and even this morning I had no idea; thankfully I thought of this last minute :D

Cute photo! Glad your appointment went so well!



Laelani said:


> Aww Lara such an adorable pic!!!
> 
> Had a bit of a scare today. Went to the bathroom to find a bit of blood. So I did what any concerned person would do and called my doctor's office. They said to come in right away to get checked out. First thing she checked for was UTI and that's exactly what it was. Thank goodness nothing is wrong with the baby! She did surprise me though and said that we will listen to the baby's heartbeat. She found it almost right away and it was nice and strong at 145bpm. A heartbeat has never sounded more beautiful!!! :cloud9:

So happy everything turned out to be okay!



brit3435 said:


> Laelani I'm glad everything is ok spotting is so scary!
> 
> Lara I love your pic it's adorable! Any guesses on gender from the ultrasound?
> 
> My appt went well my dr was doing a c section so I had to see a nurse practitioner she rescheduled me to see my dr next week and listened to baby's heartbeat it was 168.

That's great that you got to hear the heartbeat :flower:

Afm: I'm 11 weeks and the nurse gave me the option to try or not try the Doppler. She said they don't usually hear it till 12 weeks but sometimes get lucky. I had her try, no such luck, I got excited since I thought I heard it but she said that was just me, not baby. She was very unconcerned about not hearing it and so was the doctor, but of course it makes me nervous! Thankfully I don't have to wait long to see what's going on in there, my next scan will be next Wednesday, we are doing the 1st trimester screening, mostly just to have another chance to see the baby :flower: FX everything is okay, I am going to be at least a little stressed till then since I didn't get to hear the heartbeat :wacko:


----------



## brit3435

DHBH with my dd we tried to listen for hb at 9 weeks and the nurse couldn't find it. They did an ultrasound to make sure she was ok and she was fine kicking up a storm in there. We didn't actually hear hers until 13 weeks so I wouldn't worry. My dr didn't offer the nt scan...so maybe they don't do them here. I can't wait to see my baby again though and I have no idea when my next scan will be!


----------



## threegirls

Lara- that picture is absolutely adorable. LOVE it and such a special way to announce. 

Laelani- I'm glad everything is okay!

I had my scan today. Baby turtle is doing wonderful and measuring completely perfect with my dates. Heartbeat was 158. I wasn't overly excited about the pictures that she gave me (because the baby's hand is up beside his/her face and it looks like an elephant trunk :haha:) but I did get a video on my phone :cloud9:



We told our girls when they got home from school and their reaction was priceless! They are over the moon excited and immediately ran over to give me a big hug and started asking questions. Throughout the evening they have hugged and kissed my belly and told me that they can't wait to meet their new brother or sister. :happydance:


----------



## Laelani

threegirls said:


> Lara- that picture is absolutely adorable. LOVE it and such a special way to announce.
> 
> Laelani- I'm glad everything is okay!
> 
> I had my scan today. Baby turtle is doing wonderful and measuring completely perfect with my dates. Heartbeat was 158. I wasn't overly excited about the pictures that she gave me (because the baby's hand is up beside his/her face and it looks like an elephant trunk :haha:) but I did get a video on my phone :cloud9:
> 
> View attachment 621691
> 
> 
> We told our girls when they got home from school and their reaction was priceless! They are over the moon excited and immediately ran over to give me a big hug and started asking questions. Throughout the evening they have hugged and kissed my belly and told me that they can't wait to meet their new brother or sister. :happydance:

Aww that's awesome! Glad to hear everything is great! Seeing the girls reaction would have been amazing :D


----------



## DrGomps

awe, threegirls, congrats!!

DHB, I think its normal to take awhile to find the hb...so try not to worry. 

AFM...10 weeks...heres my bump...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/942916_10101839655322813_212671888_n_zps0283a31a.jpg


----------



## Louise88

Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D


----------



## DHBH0930

Louise88 said:


> Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D

Of course you can! Welcome and congratulations! You have been added to the front page :flower:


----------



## Laelani

Louise88 said:


> Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D

Welcome and congrats! :D


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Louise88 said:


> Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D

Welcome to the group! Congrats on your xmas baby :) :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

Louise88 said:


> Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D

Welcome! :flower:


Scan tomororw ladies, ANDDDDDD -- WE GOT THE HOUSE!!! Thanks for all the good vibes and well wishes!!! :happydance: Moving this wkd. Holy moly.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey all, thought I'd share my bumps too. They're from 6, 7 and 8 weeks - amazing how quickly they grow even though baby is still so small! Although for the last one, it was taken the morning after I had a lentil curry so that might have influenced the size ;) Sorry for the semi-nakedness!
 



Attached Files:







6 weeks 4 days - Copy (640x640).jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 4









7 weeks 4 days - Copy (640x453).jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4









8 weeks 4 days - Copy (640x553).jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarBeth

Love everyone's bumps!

I just looked at my first bump picture at 5 weeks and the one today and wow, I can't believe the difference! It's been steadily growing each week and now I'm definitely getting somewhere!

This is week 5 and 7:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/compare_zps8c96979a.png

and here is today, week 12:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/week12_zps16ae55d5.jpg


----------



## Mom2Hope

So excited...had my 12 week scan today...measured at 13 and 1 still had a strong heartbeat...got pictures...AND A DVD...didn't expect that...plus they are 95% sure it's a boy...I was so excited after this appointment...he was all wiggly and squirming and doing flips...it was so awesome...

https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Mom2Hope/20130530_151944_zps2f324cee.jpg


----------



## threegirls

I thought I would share my belly shot as well. My body just isn't holding up like it used to. I honestly believe that after 2 pregnancies my body is just going ahead and preparing for what's to come :haha:


----------



## threegirls

diamondlove33 said:


> Louise88 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join here :D just found this thread. My EDD is December 24th :D
> 
> Welcome! :flower:
> 
> 
> Scan tomororw ladies, ANDDDDDD -- WE GOT THE HOUSE!!! Thanks for all the good vibes and well wishes!!! :happydance: Moving this wkd. Holy moly.Click to expand...

Congratulations!! That is wonderful news!!



Mom2Hope said:


> So excited...had my 12 week scan today...measured at 13 and 1 still had a strong heartbeat...got pictures...AND A DVD...didn't expect that...plus they are 95% sure it's a boy...I was so excited after this appointment...he was all wiggly and squirming and doing flips...it was so awesome...
> 
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Mom2Hope/20130530_151944_zps2f324cee.jpg

That is very exciting and a beautiful scan picture congrats Mom2Hope!!

LOVE all the belly pictures they are so cute.


----------



## brit3435

Mom2hope I can't believe you found out the gender already how exciting!

Diamond congrats on the house and good luck at your scan tomorrow! 

I can't wait to find out what we are having my 2 year old is pretty sure she is getting a sister though :haha:


----------



## Laelani

It's with a heavy heart that I ask to be removed from this group as I have had a miscarriage at 12w4d. :cry: Thank you for all the support this far and I wish you all the best.


----------



## SugarBeth

So sorry to hear that, Laelani! Many hugs :hugs:


----------



## lilrojo

Oh No so sorry to hear lealani.. sending you huge huge hugs.. I miscarried at 12 weeks with my second pregnancy so I know how tough it is to make it that far and have the world be ripped from you.. :hugs: times a million


----------



## DrGomps

Laelani>..NO!!! :cry: Sweetie I am so sorry for you loss! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Sorry Laelani about your loss!

I had my 11 week check up with my family Dr. He found the Heartbeat. (yay!) Going on the 17th or my next Ultrasound and can't wait!


----------



## brit3435

Lealani i am so sorry for your loss :cry: I hope you get to feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

wow 3 girls...impressive bump!!

mom2hope...at 12 weeks they told me my DD was a girl and it was right! I wouldn't paint the nursery just yet as it isn't completely accurate so early, but def likely! I am hoping we will get a idea too at my next scan (a week from monday).


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Laelani said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I ask to be removed from this group as I have had a miscarriage at 12w4d. :cry: Thank you for all the support this far and I wish you all the best.

I'm so sorry, I can't even begin to imagine what you must e going through. Thoughts and prayers are with you xxxx


----------



## nicky84

Hi all. Sorry I've been quiet on here lately, been feeling so sick all the time and working full time has meant I've been coming home absolutely shattered.... I've had my 12 week scan today, all went well, I was measuring ahead by 4 days so my weeks have changed from being 11w 5d to 12w 2d!!! Making my due date now 11th Dec, please can this be changed on the front page. 

The baby was so busy it wouldnt stay still for a picture, So in the end this is the best we could get hehe:


----------



## threegirls

Laelani so so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Drgomps I think my body just decided to go ahead and get ready lol


----------



## threegirls

nicky84 said:


> Hi all. Sorry I've been quiet on here lately, been feeling so sick all the time and working full time has meant I've been coming home absolutely shattered.... I've had my 12 week scan today, all went well, I was measuring ahead by 4 days so my weeks have changed from being 11w 5d to 12w 2d!!! Making my due date now 11th Dec, please can this be changed on the front page.
> 
> The baby was so busy it wouldnt stay still for a picture, So in the end this is the best we could get hehe:
> 
> 
> View attachment 623129

I couldn't imagine working right now. Pregnancy is absolutely exhausting as is. Your scan picture is adorable! I'm glad that everything is going well :thumbup:


----------



## brit3435

Nicky great scan pic! Were they able to see any girl or boy parts? 

Fatigue is starting to hit me hard so at least the ms is gone now I don't think I could handle both! 

Oh and I've been getting awful headaches every afternoon that last until I go to bed....anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## DrGomps

nicky...cute pic!!

actually my fatigue has been getting a bit better as I get closer to second tri...I have had THE worst fatigue with literally collapsing at 7 pm...working full time and being a mom and making triplets is HARD!


----------



## DHBH0930

Laelani said:


> It's with a heavy heart that I ask to be removed from this group as I have had a miscarriage at 12w4d. :cry: Thank you for all the support this far and I wish you all the best.

I am so very sorry, I can't imagine what you must be going through. Hope you feel better :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Mom2Hope said:


> So excited...had my 12 week scan today...measured at 13 and 1 still had a strong heartbeat...got pictures...AND A DVD...didn't expect that...plus they are 95% sure it's a boy...I was so excited after this appointment...he was all wiggly and squirming and doing flips...it was so awesome...
> 
> https://i1301.photobucket.com/albums/ag110/Mom2Hope/20130530_151944_zps2f324cee.jpg

That is so awesome that they can tell so early! 95% is pretty sure! Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm super anxious for our screening scan on Wednesday, I can't help but feel nervous since she was unable to find the hb with the Doppler at 11 weeks, even though she was not concerned about it. I just need to see what's going on in there and that its doing good. 

Anyone else doing the 1st trimester screening? I mainly just want another scan, I don't want to have to wait till my 19 week one :blush: but also feel that it can't hurt to have more info, we wouldn't do anything no matter the results, especially since its not a diagnosis, just a screening. But still if the odds were good of an abnormality, at least we would be able to be more prepared for it. I'd rather be prepared then find out its perfect, then not prepared and find out at birth that something isn't right.


----------



## nicky84

brit3435 said:


> Nicky great scan pic! Were they able to see any girl or boy parts?
> 
> Fatigue is starting to hit me hard so at least the ms is gone now I don't think I could handle both!
> 
> Oh and I've been getting awful headaches every afternoon that last until I go to bed....anyone else experiencing this?

Hi Brit, the little one was so busy it wouldn't keep still....couldn't see anything obvious but we weren't really looking cos we want a surprise :happydance: xx


----------



## DHBH0930

My sister is a genetic counselor and was doing the math to figure out what blood types are possible for our baby. She said its really cool cuz we have an equal chance for all 8 blood types... Thought that was interesting :flower:


----------



## Skadi

DHBH0930 We did screening when I was pregnant with Keira and it came back with really good results. I opted to do screening again this time, although the nurse thought I was crazy to go through it again. I'd just rather have one less thing to worry about this pregnancy. Plus the place that does the screening gives you a DVD of all the ultrasound pictures which is awesome.

My MS is still destroying me but the fatigue isn't as bad although I still go to bed at 8 pm after work. The weekends are a bit better as far as that goes as I can get rest now and then when Keira is napping.


----------



## DrGomps

I am doing the screening. Though the blood test isn't accurate for triplets.


----------



## SugarBeth

Skadi said:


> My MS is still destroying me but the fatigue isn't as bad although I still go to bed at 8 pm after work. The weekends are a bit better as far as that goes as I can get rest now and then when Keira is napping.

I understand this, I can't go anywhere without throwing up! I was throwing up in the parking lot of the grocery store today and broke out all over my face in broken blood vessel dots. :nope: It woke me up at 6 AM feeling so sick and has been with me all day, just like most days, but now I look like a really weird freak! :haha:


----------



## WantaBelly

Can you add me to the front list as being due Dec 17th please?


----------



## elleff

Just wanted to say ladies, up until I was 12+3 I had the worst sickness every single day. I didn't trust myself in public incase I needed to throw up. I couldn't cook, or do anything around the house I literally slept for 3 months and felt absolutely awful. Now I have had 7 solid days of no sickness and I can stay awake past 10pm!! I actually feel pretty good! 
So just stick with it, it won't last forever. I didn't believe anyone who told me that but it's so true. Grit your teeth it will pass soon :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

It was 14/15 weeks before I felt like a human when I was pregnant with Keira. I fear I have another few weeks to go. Blurgh.


----------



## Kaiecee

She is back and my us went great say baby moving everywhere


----------



## DHBH0930

WantaBelly said:


> Can you add me to the front list as being due Dec 17th please?

Same day as me! :flower: Congratulations!!! You have been added to the front page :happydance:



elleff said:


> Just wanted to say ladies, up until I was 12+3 I had the worst sickness every single day. I didn't trust myself in public incase I needed to throw up. I couldn't cook, or do anything around the house I literally slept for 3 months and felt absolutely awful. Now I have had 7 solid days of no sickness and I can stay awake past 10pm!! I actually feel pretty good!
> So just stick with it, it won't last forever. I didn't believe anyone who told me that but it's so true. Grit your teeth it will pass soon :hugs:

I'm so thankful that I haven't been throwing up, however I've been super nauseous 24/7 since 6 weeks. I will put up with whatever I have to, but I am feeling like I will never feel good again. Its so hard to see the light at the tunnel, I'm so ready to feel human and enjoy food again! Its reassuring to hear others have made it to the other side, so thank you! I'm hoping to be there soon! Did you notice if your ms "peaked"? I feel that it has been worse then ever the past week, wondering if maybe that may mean I will be see a decrease soon. I hope!!



Kaiecee said:


> She is back and my us went great say baby moving everywhere

That is so exciting!! I can't wait to see baby moving, must be so exciting!! It was amazing to see a little white splotch with a hb at weeks, I can only imagine how cool it is to see a baby moving around in there!! 


AFM: 2 more days till my scan on Wednesday afternoon! I'm super excited and nervous. I'm so ready to see whats going on in there! My nausea has been worse then ever this past week, my doctor asked if I noticed a peak in my ms. At the time I hadn't, but starting the day after and since then it has been worse. Wondering if she was leading onto when I might feel some relief. For those that have felt relief from ms, would you say it "peaked" beforehand? If so about how long before you felt better?


----------



## brit3435

Kaicee great news on the scan! 

My dr hasn't offered me the 12 week scan so maybe they don't do it here?

I am so sorry for all of those ladies with the bad ms and vomiting! I never threw up but did have worse ms than with my daughter and I thought I was going to die so I can only imagine how some of you feel.

DHBH my ms was the worst between 6 1/2 and 8 1/2 weeks. Then between 9 and 10 weeks it was off and on. It came back strong for a couple of days around 10 weeks but has been completely gone now for a couple of weeks and I have gained 4 lbs! So for me it peaked then was off and on then completely gone. Hope you all feel better soon!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey dhb,

I'm only 10 weeks, but all of last week ms was worse than ever! Then yesterday I felt semi human again so maybe this is it? Right now I'm a bit more worried about it disappearing than relieved though lol. And I did never throw up, for me it was just deep nausea starting at lunchtime until bedtime. Struggle to eat and cook! But yesterday I felt a bit queasy eating lunch but then it was fine, and a bit queasy cooking dinner but actually really enjoyed eating it! So maybe it's tapering off :) Hope yours goes soon! Xx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi ladies. I've been very quiet lately but I've been keeping up to date with the thread. 
I have my 12w scan on Thursday. Il be 12+5. I'm very nervous. More nervous than the 8 week scan. I don't have any nausea at all anymore, I just get tired in the evening. Sometimes I forget I'm pregnant!! I'm so worried that they'll say the baby has stopped growing already. Its irrational I know but I'm terrified of it. I'm praying il start to relax after this scan.


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi I'm due on the 8th not 5th :)


----------



## Skadi

I wouldn't worry ready2Bmum, normally the placenta has taken over and the nausea goes away around 12 weeks. I am sure your scan will be fine! :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks skadi. :hugs: I seen the hb at 8 and 9 weeks, so I'm probably just being silly.


----------



## kdw1979

Hi Ladies,

I joined this group right at the start, but haven't contributed, because I've really had a hard time with the transition between LTTTC and now being pregnant.
I've been massively stalking though!
Hugs and love to the ladies that have had losses.
Drgomps, congratulations on the triplets, and I'm sorry about babyD.
It's lovely to see so many scans and ickle babies growing!

AFM- I had a dating scan around 6 weeks, but she changed my dates by 8 days back, which didn't make any sense to me, as I would have got my bfp a couple of days after ovulation, so I have just stuck with my EDD from LMP for now. I have my '12 week' scan a week from today, next Tuesday. I am excited and scared all at the same time. I had a MMC 4 years ago, and I'm so worried thats what they will find again. Although I seem to be the size of a house, which is comforting to me. Here is my 12 week bump picture.
 



Attached Files:







photo(22).jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## diamondlove33

Hi ladies!! :flower: 
Haven't been on at all b/c of moving and everything - super busy so right now my only computer is at work let see here.. 

First of all: Leilani, my heart goes out to you, I am so very sorry for your loss.. :cry:

AFM .. Just had our nucal-translucency U/S .. all looks well they said b/c of my age also, chances are VERY VERY low to non existent of having a baby with a chromosome disorder. Thank Goodness. House is coming along nicely.. just went and bought all new furniture yesterday ... spent ALLLLL DAY LONNGGGG shopping.. and you would think it's fun! Hungry pregnant lady+Cranky DH+Cranky 3yr old + SCIATICA = miserable!! But its all done now woo hoo! Now time to get settled and get to work on that NURSERY! AHHH!!! :cloud9::happydance:


Attached pic .. Heartbeat @ 160bpm. Woo hoo!Super blurry b/c its from a pic on DH phone of the screen. They gave us a DVD of the pics but I just couldn't wait to show my BNB ladies!!
 



Attached Files:







12wks.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## brit3435

Kdw love your bump! It looks like your cooking up a beautiful baby in there!

Diamond I love your scan pic! Such a cute baby! 

Ready2be I think it's totally normal for your ms to be gone by 9 or 10 weeks so don't worry! Mine started going away at 8 1/2 weeks and was never really bad to begin with but very similar to yours at nagging nausea that started after lunch and continued all day. I felt great in the mornings! :shrug:

Afm I had my 12 week check up today baby was moving all around so the nurse had to chase the hb all over I loved it! The hb was 156. No spotting for 2 weeks now so all of my restrictions have been lifted! I'm so excited to get back to exercising and we have a gender scan scheduled on June 28! :happydance:


----------



## diamondlove33

Oh, Just got these off of the disk!!

One of them baby is waving and the other he/she is hiding.. we have a shy l/o .. kept turning away from us!
 



Attached Files:







scan2.jpg
File size: 19.9 KB
Views: 11









scan1.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 11









scan.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## DrGomps

diamond lovely pics!!

kdw...LOVE your bump!!

yay Brit for a good appt...

I have an OB appt tomorrow...the last with my regular OB and then being referred to the high risk Dr...

also..NT scan next monday.


----------



## DHBH0930

Scan in a few hours!!! Super nervous and excited! Wish me luck!

I will let you all know later tonight how it went :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

All went well at the scan today...baby was sleeping and they had me cough and shake my hips trying to wake it up...our baby is already lazy! lol Finally moved around a bit, looked at us once. I'm so relieved again! Loved seeing it move and hb was 164, can't wait to see my baby again. We have our gender scan scheduled for June 27th!! I will be almost 16 weeks, so hoping they don't have any trouble determining sex, if they do I get to come back in a week or two after to try again.
 



Attached Files:







baby.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brit3435

DHBH adorable picture! Your gender scan is the day before mine!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH your baby is beautiful :hugs:

I have my 12 week scan today. I'm like a child on Christmas morning. After today no more worrying. I'm going to announce on facebook and start buying things!!


----------



## DrGomps

lovely pic DHB!!

ready2bmum...yay for no worrying...unfortunately I am going to have to worry about preterm labor throughout. but taking it one day at time...

my OB appt yesterday was dissappointing. shes referring me to the high risk doctor that was trying to pressure me into reducing and said its going to be a c section. :grr:


----------



## SugarBeth

Second trimester today!!! So very excited.


----------



## DrGomps

yay sugarbeth!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Hiya Ladies, 
Had some bleeding a few nights ago and ended up at A&E. I sadly found out yesterday one of our twins never made it past 8 weeks and would have been lost shortly after my last scan. My body has retained the 8 week foetus and the other baby had grown nicely and was measuring 10W6D. Our singleton baby now had an EDD of Boxing day. I have my NT scan Monday which I would think will confirm that as my EDD. xXx


----------



## DrGomps

sorry for your loss Nikki...I lost one of my quads...so I know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Thank you hun, I read about your loss too :( So sad isn't it :( xXx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Hiya Ladies,
> Had some bleeding a few nights ago and ended up at A&E. I sadly found out yesterday one of our twins never made it past 8 weeks and would have been lost shortly after my last scan. My body has retained the 8 week foetus and the other baby had grown nicely and was measuring 10W6D. Our singleton baby now had an EDD of Boxing day. I have my NT scan Monday which I would think will confirm that as my EDD. xXx

I'm so sorry for your loss. Praying for both your little ones and your family. Boxing Day is a lovely EDD! Hope your second little one has a safe christmas and entry to the world :) xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> Second trimester today!!! So very excited.

Yay!!! Xx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies, I'm freaking out a bit (or a lot). I'm anywhere between 10 weeks 3 days and 10 weeks 6 days (earlier date according to LMP, later date according to early scan I had at 7 weeks). I've not been feeling too bad, although I've been off my food completely, and feeling quite nauseous in the evenings but never being sick. I've also been feeling the odd twinges and pains thorought the pregnancy, which I found reassuring as I assumed it was my uterus growing. 

Then all of a sudden, three days ago - all gone. I'm not feeling sick at all (although I still have to force myself to eat, I'm just not hungry at all). Twinges are gone too. And boobs are less sore (although they never were terribly sore to begin with and I've started wearing a bra at night which was the only time they hurt).

They found a healthy heartbeat at 7 weeks, and doctor said risk of miscarriage has dropped to 5%, if that (his exact words). Bump is also growing, a lot, though I'm not actually putting any weight on. But I've read on Internet that this doesn't mean anything that sometime uterus keeps growing even if you've miscarried! I've had no cramps, no bleeding, I guess I'm terrified of a missed miscarriage. 

So I was wondering, have any of you had their symptoms disappear like mine and still been ok? I don't know if it's too soon for ms to go! 

At least I have another private scan this Sunday so ill find out soon... But I'm just so scared...


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hoping girl- I was the very same. I never had extreme symptoms to begin with but I had nausea, headaches etc. For almost 2 weeks now I've been feeling fine besides being tired in the evenings. I had myself worried sick. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have a perfect little baby growing away in there. I also have LOST 1lb since I got pregnant! Nurse said its perfectly fine at this stage. 

Typically yesterday after the scan I was the sickest I've been in ages!! 

We can't help but worry, its the nature of the beast :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> Hoping girl- I was the very same. I never had extreme symptoms to begin with but I had nausea, headaches etc. For almost 2 weeks now I've been feeling fine besides being tired in the evenings. I had myself worried sick. Had my 12 week scan yesterday and I have a perfect little baby growing away in there. I also have LOST 1lb since I got pregnant! Nurse said its perfectly fine at this stage.
> 
> Typically yesterday after the scan I was the sickest I've been in ages!!
> 
> We can't help but worry, its the nature of the beast :hugs:

Thank you, thank you, thank you, you've made me breathe again! Your pregnancy sounds just like mine. The only 'new' symptom I've got is exhaustion every evening. I thought I was tired before but this is 100 times worse! So glad your scan went well for you, and thank you once again for giving me hope again for mine!!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

If you're anything like me you can't help but compare yourself to others and their symptoms, unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you view things) no one pregnancy is the same. Its hard cause that means we have nothing to compare ourselves to!
I made a promise with myself yesterday before the scan.....there is a fine line between healthy worry and being neurotic-and I was tipping over that line! So I promised that after I saw the baby yesterday I would let go and enjoy the pregnancy I have longed for. Otherwise il ruin it on myself!
It was like a switch flipped yesterday during the scan..my baby is growing, active and happy in there, and from now on his/her mommy will be too! 
You're baby will be exactly the same and hopefully you will find some peace after that too. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> If you're anything like me you can't help but compare yourself to others and their symptoms, unfortunately (or fortunately depending on how you view things) no one pregnancy is the same. Its hard cause that means we have nothing to compare ourselves to!
> I made a promise with myself yesterday before the scan.....there is a fine line between healthy worry and being neurotic-and I was tipping over that line! So I promised that after I saw the baby yesterday I would let go and enjoy the pregnancy I have longed for. Otherwise il ruin it on myself!
> It was like a switch flipped yesterday during the scan..my baby is growing, active and happy in there, and from now on his/her mommy will be too!
> You're baby will be exactly the same and hopefully you will find some peace after that too. :hugs:

Seems like a good philosophy to me! i always thought I' stop worrying after I actually got my BFP, then I thought it'd be ok after my first scan, now it's the second! Need to let it go after Sunday, and just enjoy it :) I've been looking forward to being pregnant for sooooo long that it's silly for me to now spend all my time worrying myself sick about it :) Thank you again! :hugs:


----------



## kdw1979

I've hit 2nd Tri today.

Although I don't believe it until I have my scan on Tuesday.
I'm so scared they will find another MMC, even though I've no reason to believe anything is wrong.


----------



## brit3435

Hoping girl my symptoms started going away week 9 and were completely gone by week 10! I was in to see my dr a couple of days ago and we heard a healthy heartbeat and baby moving around. :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> Hoping girl my symptoms started going away week 9 and were completely gone by week 10! I was in to see my dr a couple of days ago and we heard a healthy heartbeat and baby moving around. :flower:

Thank you for that! I'm soooooo pleased I decided to post in here this morning, you ladies are best! You've made me feel like a million times better.

Glad your little bubba is ok! :) :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> lovely pic DHB!!
> 
> ready2bmum...yay for no worrying...unfortunately I am going to have to worry about preterm labor throughout. but taking it one day at time...
> 
> my OB appt yesterday was dissappointing. shes referring me to the high risk doctor that was trying to pressure me into reducing and said its going to be a c section. :grr:

Why does the other dr want you to reduce? I know it's an additional baby in there but my sisters are fraternal twins and they were born full term, isn't there a good chance they would all be healthy even if they came a few weeks early? 

Or is it the dr who said to reduce from quads to trips? Sorry I was confused


----------



## Lara310809

I think he was trying to get her to reduce to three babies from four, since the fourth baby was smaller, unlikely to survive but still taking valuable nutrition from the more viable babies. I THINK; though I may well be wrong.


----------



## brit3435

Thanks Lara after I went back and read it I think you are right :thumbup: 

How is everyone doing? Anyone notice their babies heartrate dropping each week? I'm sure it's normal but my daughters was always high in the 160s. This baby was 180 at 9 weeks, 172 at 10 weeks, 167 at 11 weeks, 156 at 12 weeks (while active according to dr) and now this week my home doppler is getting readings in the upper 130s to low 140s! Has anyone else noticed this happening? My dr did say the heartrate is highest around 9 weeks and drops into its normal range of 120 to 170 but I still feel the need to worry about these things :wacko:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> Thanks Lara after I went back and read it I think you are right :thumbup:
> 
> How is everyone doing? Anyone notice their babies heartrate dropping each week? I'm sure it's normal but my daughters was always high in the 160s. This baby was 180 at 9 weeks, 172 at 10 weeks, 167 at 11 weeks, 156 at 12 weeks (while active according to dr) and now this week my home doppler is getting readings in the upper 130s to low 140s! Has anyone else noticed this happening? My dr did say the heartrate is highest around 9 weeks and drops into its normal range of 120 to 170 but I still feel the need to worry about these things :wacko:

Hi,
I'm no expert on hbs, but ages ago I looked it all up on the net and came across this table, showing 'normal' hbs per week of pregnancy. (Hope photo comes up ok) It says that the normal for 12 weeks is between 120-180 so it seems you're all good to me! :thumbup:

Hope this helps a bit, I know how horrible it can be to be constantly worrying!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## brit3435

Hoping girl that chart is fantastic thank you! I checked this morning and it was 148 so almost exactly average for 12 weeks I feel much better :thumbup:


----------



## DrGomps

Yeah I remember that DD heart rate got lower and lower as the pregnancy progressed. 

Actually this doctor was still pushing me to reduce to twins. Though I firmly said no. 

My NT scan is tomorrow!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies,

Just wanted to share that I had my second scan today and everything is going 100% well! Saw baby wriggling around, turning around and kicking... So exciting! Was meant to be 10weeks 5 days but according to measurements, I've been dates as 11 weeks 6 days! So due date has been changed to 23rd december. :) have my NHS scan due on the 25th so I'll see what they say then as there is no way I ovulated a whole week before (I used opks and temping) but I saw measurements myself today so don't know! Just happy all is ok :) here a photo of my precious little one:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> Yeah I remember that DD heart rate got lower and lower as the pregnancy progressed.
> 
> Actually this doctor was still pushing me to reduce to twins. Though I firmly said no.
> 
> My NT scan is tomorrow!

I cant believe the dr was still trying to get you to reduce! I would have said no at this point as well. Good luck at you nt scan tomorrow can't wait to see pics! 

Hoping girl what a great picture of your baby! Adorable! I haven't seen my little one since 9 weeks and it still looked like a gummy bear at that point so I'm counting the days until my gender scan on June 28th!


----------



## kdw1979

I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, and I'm terrified they will tell me I've had another MMC.

Hopefully, I will be back tomorrow with a lovely scan pic to update with.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Just back from my 12 week scan, I sadly lost one of my twins at 8 weeks but this baby is growing strong and measures 11W 5D so I am now due christmas day instead of Xmas eve :) 
https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/bub3_zps0271565f.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Hoping girl, great pic! 

Nikki, sorry for your loss!

Kdw, GL tomorrow. I am sure all will be fine. 

My scan is in 4 hrs. Fx'ed they all measure ok.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

kdw1979 said:


> I have my 12 week scan tomorrow, and I'm terrified they will tell me I've had another MMC.
> 
> Hopefully, I will be back tomorrow with a lovely scan pic to update with.

Fingers crossed for you, I'm sure it'll all be great!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Just back from my 12 week scan, I sadly lost one of my twins at 8 weeks but this baby is growing strong and measures 11W 5D so I am now due christmas day instead of Xmas eve :)
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/bub3_zps0271565f.jpg

Beautiful pic, congrats! :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Nikkinoonoo said:


> Just back from my 12 week scan, I sadly lost one of my twins at 8 weeks but this baby is growing strong and measures 11W 5D so I am now due christmas day instead of Xmas eve :)
> https://i306.photobucket.com/albums/nn260/nikkijellybelly/bub3_zps0271565f.jpg

So sorry for your loss, glad the other twin keeps doing really well! Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the great scans ladies! I think I'm finally feeling better, hoping that the worst is over, ms wise...I'm still confused on when 1st tri is over, is it the first day of week 13 or end of 13th week. My doctor said they consider first trimester the first 13 weeks...just trying to figure out if I'm 2nd tri tomorrow 13 +0 or if I have another week...I know it's not really important, just curious...


----------



## brit3435

Good luck on all the upcoming scans! 

Dhbh I believe 13 weeks is the start of the second tri so for me it's today :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats on the great scans ladies! I think I'm finally feeling better, hoping that the worst is over, ms wise...I'm still confused on when 1st tri is over, is it the first day of week 13 or end of 13th week. My doctor said they consider first trimester the first 13 weeks...just trying to figure out if I'm 2nd tri tomorrow 13 +0 or if I have another week...I know it's not really important, just curious...

Hi, I might be completely wrong here but I was under the impression that once you reached 12 weeks that was it. Scan lady said the same yesterday. When she told me that baby was measuring 11 weeks 6 days (havent changed my ticker yet) I said 'oh so not long now til I'm out of the third trimester' and she said 'nope, only one more day to go so you're off the risk period'. So according to her, 2nd trimester starts at the start of the thirteenth week, so the first day after you'd 'complete' week 12. And that's how I always understood it. But I might be wrong :)


----------



## DrGomps

The three basic ways to calculate trimesters

There are basically three ways of dividing up a pregnancy into the three trimesters; they are by: 
Development, Gestation, Conception. They give different dates for when the second trimester begins and for when the third trimester begins. Your health care provider might prefer to use the Development method, while another Midwife or Doctor may use the Gestation method. 
I am sure they do that just to confuse pregnant women. 
by Development:

This uses actual developmental stages to divide up a pregnancy. From LMP to 12 weeks the embryo develops all the major organs and becomes a fetus. From 12 weeks to 27 weeks the fetus continues developing and reaches viability. From 27 weeks on the fetus finishes development and prepares for delivery. Here the second trimester begins at 12w 0d and the third at 27w 0d.
by Gestation:

With this method you take the 40 weeks of gestation and divide into three equal stages. Here the second trimester begins at 13w 3d and the third at 26w 6d.
by Conception:

This method is where you take the 38 weeks of post conception development, divide by three, into the three equal trimesters. Here the second trimester begins at 14w 5d and the third at 27w 3d.


----------



## DrGomps

All babies were measuring perfectly!! Though I didn't get picture of baby A...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1006188_10101867251320213_311202869_n_zpseb241d1c.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/992839_10101867251205443_779574062_n_zps2093b906.jpg

Saw a new dr...he was such an ass...I told him I couldn't morally reduce...thats my personal decision. ANd he was going on about how morally not choosing reducing and risking all of them is not morally right..he kept pushing it until I was in tears. :cry: ALL babies are PERFECT. Its so not right they keep pushing me. Luckily, after this week, it will no longer be an issue because they can't after 13 weeks or something and I don't see them until July. I really want to switch...but this hospital is SO close...literally a 10 min walk. I would have to commute 1 hr one way to go somewhere else...and it wouldn't be that bad...but considering how frequently I will be going...I dunno...it would be alot...

also...we announced on FB...so its official. LOL. 
with these pics...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps56594c0f.jpg
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo3_zpscfeebf48.jpg


----------



## brit3435

Dr Gomps I love your announcement pics!! I'm glad all babies are doing well and I can't believe your dr. was being so pushy, I'm sure you will be just fine carrying them to term for triplets, I know its 36 weeks for twins, is it 32 weeks for trips? Were they able to determine any of the babies genders? I can't imagine trying to come up with 3 boy names and 3 girl names!

Has anyone else picked out names? I have a girl name picked out but nothing for a boy...maybe we will find out in 2 1/2 weeks that we don't need a boy name :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

They didn't say anything about gender. I think we have several girls. Haha. Hopefully a boy.


----------



## SugarBeth

Love your announcement pics, DrGomps!!! So cute! I bet you got a lot of great comments from your family and friends!

I booked a gender ultrasound today for July 13th. We're going to have a gender reveal at the end of my daughter's party on the 14th. Just 33 days to go until we find out! I felt girl this whole time until two weeks ago, and now I feel boy. I'm super confused, I want to know NOW!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Dr gomps, what sweet announcement pics! :)

So sorry to hear the doctor was such an idiot. I understand them giving you all facts but they shouldn't push you into anything!!!! Who is he to say what is right or wrong?????? Especially when all three are perfect. In glad he won't be able to get on your case anymore - rest assured we all support you here, in whatever decision you make. Parenting is hard enough without arrogant people making it harder!!!


----------



## AJCart

Wonderful pics DrGomps! Sorry the doctor was an ass.

We have had names picked out since we first started trying! We used to spend a lot of time laying in bed tossing name ideas around until we landed on the ones we like.


----------



## diamondlove33

I can't think of any names anymore.. we liked Sofia for a girl but now .. I have no idea!! We have a boy name picked .. 

Gromps-- Cannot believe your DR!!!!!! Kudos to you for sticking to your guns though. Tough mama. 

Anyone else feeling just.. ehhhh. I feel like i'm so sad and I have no idea why? Anyone else?:wacko:


----------



## ready2Bmum

yes yes yes Diamondlove. I just have a crying fit. My OH doesn't know whats going on!!


----------



## diamondlove33

ready2Bmum said:


> yes yes yes Diamondlove. I just have a crying fit. My OH doesn't know whats going on!!

Thank goodness! I don't have any idea either but out of nowhere my dh's ex drives me crazy just to think about I'm all of the sudden the most insecure woman on this planet and everything is just WRONG .. I thought that being pregnant would be so much fun and to be honest i'm miserable :nope:


----------



## brit3435

diamondlove33 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> yes yes yes Diamondlove. I just have a crying fit. My OH doesn't know whats going on!!
> 
> Thank goodness! I don't have any idea either but out of nowhere my dh's ex drives me crazy just to think about I'm all of the sudden the most insecure woman on this planet and everything is just WRONG .. I thought that being pregnant would be so much fun and to be honest i'm miserable :nope:Click to expand...

I thought the same thing when I was pregnant with my daughter, that it would be so much fun and I would feel so special but it's not like that at all. Being pregnant is miserable! Something always hurts or is uncomfortable and you always feel as big as a house! I was depressed and insecure and so tired. Although after my daughter was born and I realized what a special and absolutely amazing person she is I missed having her all to myself and I wished I had tried to enjoy my pregnancy more. So with this one I am trying to do that and it's not always easy but I remember this time with my baby is truly a unique and special time that only I get to experience with him or her and it makes me feel a little better about things :flower:


----------



## Skadi

First trimester is always miserable. Second trimeser was actually FUN though. Feeling the babies movements, finding out the sex etc... AMAZING. No clue about 3rd trimester though as I've only ever spent 2 weeks in it. I fear it might be like the first trimester all over. Except fat. lol

I got laid off work today... haven't decided if its worth looking for a job as I have a definite bump at this point and the odds aren't good. (I work in IT which is very male dominated anyway.)


----------



## DHBH0930

Skadi Sorry to hear that. I'm in a similar situation

I had an educational assistant job at an elementary school this past school year. It was supposed to be my foot in the door and lead me to a teaching job this next year. So far nothing, no interviews or anything. Also this job I had may not be funded next year, leaving me jobless. I am annoyed since I've been trying for years to be a teacher, now I probably won't be hired since I'm starting to show, even though its illegal, they can easily blame it on lack of experience. I really don't want to be an educational assistant again, so even if they do fund my position next year, the pay is crap so I'm leaning toward staying home and doing my photography instead, wouldn't need daycare, which is a big plus. Only problem is its not consistent pay, and if I get out of school system now I fear I won't ever get back in... Ugh I'm so frustrated! Not sure what to do :shrug:


----------



## lilrojo

So who is all finding out gender.. and who isn't.. we will have to put pinks, blues, and yellows by everyone.. will be fun to see what your all having... 

Team Yellow here :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Team yellow here! Want the surprise at the end :) xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Definitely finding out gender! Scan is in 2weeks!! I will be 15 + 2, however I've been measuring about 4 days ahead. Its a private scan, they claim they can determine after 15 weeks. What do you guys think? Should they be able to tell by then? 

Once you find out all find out the gender I will post it on the front page. Any others on team yellow I can post that now.


----------



## lilrojo

Yeah I think they can tell as early at 15-16 weeks.. :) exciting..


----------



## diamondlove33

lilrojo said:


> So who is all finding out gender.. and who isn't.. we will have to put pinks, blues, and yellows by everyone.. will be fun to see what your all having...
> 
> Team Yellow here :)

I'm on team pink, DH is on team yellow.. We are getting a private scan @ 15 wks on 6/22 CANNOT WAIT! I can't make up my mind as to what I THINK baby is, though.


----------



## WantaBelly

I'm still toggling whether I want to find out the gender or not. I have never stayed team :yellow: and part of me wants to know what that feels like but the other part of me wants to know NOW! LOL, I need to hurry up & decide because I'm having the MaterniT21 blood test done tomorrow & they can tell me the baby's sex if I want to know. We have 6 girls and I would really like a little brother for my almost 3 yr old son, in fact he keeps telling me its a baby boy in there & I try to tell him it might be a girl but he says "No" and doesn't want to hear it. He already has 2 little sisters and 4 big sisters....


The scan pic in my avatar was taken at 10 weeks & I know gender cannot be determined that early but when the Dr was looking around down there I swear I saw the gender, not sure though as they are supposed to look the same at 10 weeks. Hmm....


----------



## SugarBeth

We're finding out the gender on July 13th. I'm hoping for team pink, but really can't tell this time! I get both boy and girl vibes, really confused!


----------



## DrGomps

I booked a private scan for July 7th. I will bs 15w4d. I found put with DD at 16 weeks. There is no way I could not find out with three. Lol.


----------



## elleff

I can't decide whether to find out or not! Part of me is desperate to know, they other part is desperate for a surprise! aahhhhhh! Scan on 15th July so will have to decide by then!


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

We're thinking of staying on team yellow. I dunno if I'll have the willpower tho, I can be pretty impatient! xXx


----------



## kdw1979

I'm back! Here's my scan, although baby wouldn't stay still for a clear shot, so it looks like a blob, but it is waving!! The sonographer was amazing with us, as soon as we saw baby on the screen, I burst into tears, so she asked if we had a hard time, I explained everything, so she sneakily gave us a bit of extra time with baby saying she couldn't possibly send us out looking like we had been crying! She was fantastic and really understanding. We heart the heart beat for the first time, 142bpm, so all is looking good!

Thank you for the support messages after my little hissy fit the other day!
My dates were spot on.

We have a gender/3D scan booked for 6th July, I cannot wait!


----------



## DrGomps

yay KDW...glad all looked perfect!! gorgeous bubs! How nice of the sonographer...all mine have been crap. :grr: thats why I love the private scans...its more about bonding then doing medical measurements. xX

I dunno HOW people can stay team yellow...I am SO impatient. :haha:


----------



## kdw1979

Thank you DrGomps!
We went for a dating scan at 6 weeks and the sonographer then was horrible, she was annoyed that my bladder wasn't full (I have an irritable bladder) and she had to go on to do a TVUS, she didn't seem at all confident, put my dates back by 8 days (which made no sense to me!) which gave me 6 weeks of worrying my baby wasn't growing properly. She just seemed so grumpy and stroppy! So I was over the moon not to have been seen by her this time!

I didn't find out the gender with my DS, I really don't know how I done 39 weeks without knowing!!??


----------



## brit3435

We are finding out what we are having on June 28th and I can't wait! I think we are both slightly on team pink just because we would like a sister for our daughter, but I would be totally surprised and excited if it was a boy too because we have ZERO boys on my side of the family!

Here is my bump so far!
 



Attached Files:







056.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> We are finding out what we are having on June 28th and I can't wait! I think we are both slightly on team pink just because we would like a sister for our daughter, but I would be totally surprised and excited if it was a boy too because we have ZERO boys on my side of the family!
> 
> Here is my bump so far!

omg love your pic!! your bump looks boy-ish to me!! :kiss:


----------



## diamondlove33

Here's my bump at 13w :) .. Don't mind the undies.. luckily we're all women on here! hahaa
 



Attached Files:







14wks.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4









14wks1.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilrojo

We found out sex with my daughter, stayed yellow with my now son.. and plan to stay yellow again.. It was the BEST feeling in the world when my dr said it was a boy... Im super excited to feel that one last time.. 

Great scan pics and bumps.. :) My bump pic will be tomorrow.. :) at 14 weeks :)


----------



## DHBH0930

kdw: glad your scan went well! We had the opposite problem, our baby was super lazy, didn't want to wake up to move around! :blush: she had me cough to get it to move, it would move for a couple seconds then go back to sleep! :haha:

Love the baby bumps! I'm super jealous, I don't look pregnant yet, just my usually flabby belly :blush: Guessing its normal for women to "pop" at different times...can't wait to look pregnant and also feel baby move :flower:


----------



## lilrojo

At my us my baby was super lazy too.. lol kept sleeping.. she had to like bounce the wand up and down to try to get baby to move then had me cough and nothing.. baby was too sleepy.. lol

Im starting to show some now.. but this is my third.. ;) I didn't show till like 20 weeks with my first... second was 16 weeks


----------



## DHBH0930

lilrojo said:


> At my us my baby was super lazy too.. lol kept sleeping.. she had to like bounce the wand up and down to try to get baby to move then had me cough and nothing.. baby was too sleepy.. lol
> 
> Im starting to show some now.. but this is my third.. ;) I didn't show till like 20 weeks with my first... second was 16 weeks

I've heard that with later pregnancies you tend to show sooner then your 1st. She tried pushing with the wand on me too...maybe they will be great sleepers when they are born too! :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Diamond your bump is so cute and round! 

DHBH my sister in law didn't start to show until she was 6 months with both of her pregnancies but she had 9 lb babies! 

Lilrojo I have no idea how you could stick to team yellow I am sort of a control freak so I need to know as much as possible as soon as possible haha

How are all of the ladies with morning sickness feeling? I hope everyone is starting to feel a bit better!


----------



## SugarBeth

Love seeing everyone's bumps! They're getting to the point where you can't help but guess boy or girl for everyone!

Here's my progression, huge difference between this week and last week! First picture is me at 5 weeks, second picture is last week at 13 weeks and then the last is today at 14:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/41314_zps90ab3627.png

Anyone's morning sickness still getting worse? 14 weeks and still puking in parking lots and toilets alike!


----------



## DrGomps

Loving all these bumps! 
Diamond, Brit and sugar you all have popped! 

Here's my 12 weeks. I feel Like I was with my daughter at 20 weeks. 
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/954696_10101871390250763_158932219_n_zps67c19998.jpg

progression...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/969594_10101871390195873_199716388_n_zpsfba05bfc.jpg
I am huge.


----------



## DHBH0930

Anyone else having trouble with rls? I used to get it occasionally, now it is every night. It is so hard to sleep! I'm battling it right now, trying to massage my calf muscles but that only helps while doing it, as soon as I stop it starts to bother me again. I've also tried stretching. I've looked it up, could be caused by change in circulatory system, sounds like it will only get worse, as I get bigger. Ugh, oh well, I will gladly put up with it for a healthy baby, but still annoying! They say something like 1/3 of pregnant women report having rls sometime during pregnancy. I think if like me and you get it even when not pregnant we have a good chance of it getting worse.

Any other tips? I've done massages, stretching, exercising during the day....


----------



## DrGomps

I had rls around the beginning of my second trimester with my daughter and a bit earlier. 
:hugs: 

Right now it's my spd that bothers me. :hugs: 

Not sure if there is much you can do.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH0930 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with rls? I used to get it occasionally, now it is every night. It is so hard to sleep! I'm battling it right now, trying to massage my calf muscles but that only helps while doing it, as soon as I stop it starts to bother me again. I've also tried stretching. I've looked it up, could be caused by change in circulatory system, sounds like it will only get worse, as I get bigger. Ugh, oh well, I will gladly put up with it for a healthy baby, but still annoying! They say something like 1/3 of pregnant women report having rls sometime during pregnancy. I think if like me and you get it even when not pregnant we have a good chance of it getting worse.
> 
> Any other tips? I've done massages, stretching, exercising during the day....

I had restless leg syndrome late in the second tri and third tri with my daughter. It disappeared as soon as I had her though. Eliminating caffeine from my diet towards the end of my pregnancy helped quite a bit it took about a week to notice a difference. Also wearing socks to bed was sometimes helpful. Hope something works for you I remember how miserable it was! :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Dr Gomps you look so tiny it's hard to believe there's three babes in there! Are you still able to exercise? 

Sugarbeth what a huge difference between the 13 and 14 week pics! Love your bump!


----------



## diamondlove33

Gromps! Wow what a difference .. your bump is really coming out!!! I seriously can't wait to hear if the babies are boys girls boys and girls whatev.. eeek! 

Everyone else's bumps- SO glad everyone has one now , haha everyone keeps telling me how huge I am for how far along I am and I'm like okay.. well i'm not faking it idk what to tell you.. So to see everyone else's is like wwwhwhoooooffff i'm normal! 

We're almost all in 2nd trimester, ladies!!!! :happydance::kiss::cloud9:


----------



## lilrojo

Here's my bump :) 14 weeks today.. 

Blue shirt one is today at 14 weeks the other is 2 weeks ago at 12 weeks..
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0899.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 5









IMG_0926.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DrGomps

you look great lilrojo!


----------



## diamondlove33

awesome bump lilrojo!!

How is everyones weight gain.. if you don't mind me asking... ? I don't really know whats normal?


----------



## SugarBeth

I've gained 7.5 lbs whch most sites say is "excessive", but I started underweight and I'm breastfeeding so I'm not paying attention to it.


----------



## brit3435

I started out at 119, dropped down to 116 around 8 weeks and am now weighing in at 125! I weighed 124 at my appt 2 weeks ago and my dr said my weight was good and he is really picky he kept telling me I was gaining too much with my daughter :blush:


----------



## brit3435

SugarBeth said:


> I've gained 7.5 lbs whch most sites say is "excessive", but I started underweight and I'm breastfeeding so I'm not paying attention to it.

I don't think 7 lbs is excessive at all! Especially since you we're small before :flower:


----------



## diamondlove33

I don't think 7 is excessive at all.. It's weird to me, my tummy and bbs are SO much bigger but i've only gained 3 pounds.. started at 124 now @ 127..


----------



## ready2Bmum

I've lost 1lb since I conceived! But Im over weight in general so its ok that I haven't gained weight so far. The doc wasn't worried at all.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm glad 7 lbs seems average, whenever I type it into a pregnancy app or look it up, the number turns red and they say that 6 lbs should be the max gained at 12 weeks. I haven't rechecked in a week or two. But like i said, I'm not worried anyway, it's so early yet and with breastfeeding, I'm trying my best to gain weight so I think it's really good that 7.5 lbs is already on. My doctor didn't say anything at all about it.


----------



## DrGomps

LOL...I know i gained at least 15 lbs already...:dohh: but not stressing about it....since I won't be pregnant as long as most of you (hopefully), the babies need all the nutrients they can get...and my body just PACKs on the lbs when I am pregnant....I gained 65-70 lbs with DD, but lost all of it plus another 20.


----------



## DrGomps

oh and triplet pregnancies are supposed to gain 60-80 lbs...


----------



## diamondlove33

DrGomps said:


> oh and triplet pregnancies are supposed to gain 60-80 lbs...

Holy moly!! Are you nervous bout your tummy stretching?? 


At least you know you can lose it!


----------



## DrGomps

Yes. And I am worried about loose skin and my abs stretching.


----------



## diamondlove33

DrGomps said:


> Yes. And I am worried about loose skin and my abs stretching.

Are there things that you can do to prevent that? or it is what it is?


----------



## kdw1979

DHBH0930 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with rls? I used to get it occasionally, now it is every night. It is so hard to sleep! I'm battling it right now, trying to massage my calf muscles but that only helps while doing it, as soon as I stop it starts to bother me again. I've also tried stretching. I've looked it up, could be caused by change in circulatory system, sounds like it will only get worse, as I get bigger. Ugh, oh well, I will gladly put up with it for a healthy baby, but still annoying! They say something like 1/3 of pregnant women report having rls sometime during pregnancy. I think if like me and you get it even when not pregnant we have a good chance of it getting worse.
> 
> Any other tips? I've done massages, stretching, exercising during the day....

I've suffered with RLS for years, and have always been medicated for it, but now obviously I can't take medication anymore, so I started taking a magnessium suppliment, eating bananas for potassium and as silly as it sounds, a bar soap under the bedsheets and touch the soap when its playing up with your feet. It really does help fro some reason.


----------



## DrGomps

diamond, I don't think so. 

kdw...thats weird about the soap...


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still sick all the time and indigestion is still attacking me :(


----------



## Skadi

I've still got bad MS too Kaiecee. I just can't wait for it to go away, I feel miserable.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing well. 

I go on Monday for my 12 week scan and will get a better idea of my real due date. I hope it's sooner, rather than later! I don't want to spend Christmas in the hospital, LOL! A New Year's Day baby would be great.... free swag!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies,

I've somehow managed to lose 2kg since conceiving. Not quite sure how as my bump is really big! But I think it's to do with the fact I'm eating a bit more healthily and snacking less as I feel so anti-food all the time, and also because I've changed my eating habits and have my main meal at lunchtime rather than dinner time because of indigestion! Not too bothered about losing weight, bump seems to be growing fine and scan showed bubs was even bigger than it should be according to dates! :) Now ms is abating a bit I bet I'll start piling on the weight :) 

Bump photos to compare! First one from week 5, the other one from this week (11 1/2 weeks according to dates, 12 1/2 week according to scan).
 



Attached Files:







bump_week_04.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 0









bump_week_11.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DHBH0930

Only 11 days till we should find out the gender! Did lots of yard work today, mostly weeding, I'm soooooo sore! Should sleep good tonight! :thumbup: Not sure if it was that I was too busy to pay attentions but no ms today :happydance: would love for that to go away for good!


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! I had my MaterniT21 test done on June 13th so we should know the results as well as the gender sometime soon. They did an ultrasound to measure the NT measurement and here is the pic I got, I think I might know what the sex of the baby is but don't want to get my hopes up too much....
 



Attached Files:







13wk-1.jpg
File size: 38.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LittleMack

Hi everyone! Congrats on your babies!! I read a bit through the board, I'm excited to join everyone! My little bubs is due to arrive on December 11th :) I've added a belly photo, taken today at 14 weeks 4 says. This is my dating scan date. Although I believe my date to be a week earlier. My husband is away a lot so conception is pretty easy to pin point haha. 

How's everyone feeling? With my previous children (3) I felt great at 14 weeks! This time I feel like crap most days :( tired .. Nauseas.. Headaches.. And just an overall feeling of being off. :( hope it passes soon!!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20130617_095937.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LittleMack

WantaBelly said:


> Hi Ladies! I had my MaterniT21 test done on June 13th so we should know the results as well as the gender sometime soon. They did an ultrasound to measure the NT measurement and here is the pic I got, I think I might know what the sex of the baby is but don't want to get my hopes up too much....

If im looking at the right nub.. I say boy :)


----------



## DrGomps

wantabelly...looks like a :blue: to me!!

littlemack/hoping girl...great bumps!!

AFM...going to get a second opinion tomorrow...at two different practices...hopefully from nice doctors who don't try and get me to reduce.


----------



## brit3435

Wantabelly- I have no idea how to tell by the nub boy or girl...but cute baby either way!

Dr Gomps- I'm glad you are getting a second opinion, I just wouldn't feel comfortable with a dr who was being so insensitive! Good luck! 

AFM I'm 14 weeks today! I weighed today and have lost 2 lbs in the last 2 weeks, so back down to 123, total weight gain of 4lbs which I'm happy with. I attribute the weight loss to swimming every day with my toddler in our backyard pool and being able to exercise now that my spotting has stopped. 
Here is my bump! Not much difference between this week and last...checked for baby's heartbeat this morning and I found it about 2.5 inches below my belly button at 139 bpm. Also I've started feeling movement this week! Not consistently but still exciting!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6









006.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## SugarBeth

Brit - you have such an adorable bump!! 

My MS is still continuing badly too. I throw up daily still. Maybe week 15 will be that magical week where it starts to slow down instead of get worse??

This is my bump progression so far:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/41314_zps90ab3627.png


----------



## onetwothreebp

I went for my 12 week scan this morning and I'm due December 31! That's kind of a fun due date! DS was 5 days late but I'm hoping this baby will come Jan 1 so I can get free swag at the hospital! LOL

Tried to see gender but baby wasn't cooperating so we're in the dark for another 4.5 weeks!


----------



## LittleMack

DrGomps said:


> wantabelly...looks like a :blue: to me!!
> 
> littlemack/hoping girl...great bumps!!
> 
> AFM...going to get a second opinion tomorrow...at two different practices...hopefully from nice doctors who don't try and get me to reduce.

Excuse my lack of knowledge... I'm trying to catch up on everyone... But why does your doctor want to reduce??!! :/


----------



## SugarBeth

LittleMack said:


> DrGomps said:
> 
> 
> wantabelly...looks like a :blue: to me!!
> 
> littlemack/hoping girl...great bumps!!
> 
> AFM...going to get a second opinion tomorrow...at two different practices...hopefully from nice doctors who don't try and get me to reduce.
> 
> Excuse my lack of knowledge... I'm trying to catch up on everyone... But why does your doctor want to reduce??!! :/Click to expand...

I'm curious too...I thought you were too far along to legally reduce now, especially as they're all healthy? I'd definitely get a different doctor.


----------



## DHBH0930

Onetwothreebp: I changed your edd on the front page

If anyone else has a new EDD and I haven't already changed it please let me know and I can fix it. Also if anyone else is team yellow and its not marked on the front page, let me know and I can add it. The rest of you I will add blue or pink once its been determined!

So exciting that over the next few weeks many of us will know! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm going crazy just waiting to know the gender! I made these two pictures tonight, one is for the gender reveal we're doing during my daughter's birthday party (she's going to reveal it) and the other is for the names, which are being kept a secret until the gender reveal!
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0000pb_zps91ed4d43.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0000000_zpsc1362763.jpg


----------



## ready2Bmum

hey guys, Its my big facebook announcement day :happydance:


I was wondering does anyone know of a website where I can create a personalised announcement for free to post on facebook? Like a cute pic and I can put in our names and EDD etc? 

Im googling away here, but haven't found one yet.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

DHBH0930 said:


> Onetwothreebp: I changed your edd on the front page
> 
> If anyone else has a new EDD and I haven't already changed it please let me know and I can fix it. Also if anyone else is team yellow and its not marked on the front page, let me know and I can add it. The rest of you I will add blue or pink once its been determined!
> 
> So exciting that over the next few weeks many of us will know! :happydance:

Mine has only changed by a day but it's now Xmas day instead of xmas eve xXx


----------



## DrGomps

littlemack, they want me to reduce because of the risks of a triplet pregnancy. its a bit too late now though, they like to do it around 11 weeks. I know my babies are going to come early and its going to be a hard long road for me. I am already having so much back and pelvic pain and am so exhausted all the time. I have been reading that most people with triplets had to stop working around 20-24 weeks...thats when I will be measuring full term. 

Excited to get my second and third opinions. maybe even get another scan...:haha: we will see...

brit I love your bump!!! And wow...your so tiny...I feel like a whale now and haven't bothered stepping on the scale, too depressing. 


sugarbeth I think you popped this week! How are you going to have your DD reveal gender??? I really wanted to do a gender reveal party but at this point...with this many its a bit ridiculous. :haha:


----------



## DrGomps

DHB...my due date is the same, but Estimated arrival is Nov 13th. And you can update that we are actually expecting 3, so its technically 43 presents. :haha: :haha: soon your going to have to add :pink: or :blue: to everyones name...


----------



## DrGomps

is it too early to have braxton hicks??? I have been getting them some...


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> is it too early to have braxton hicks??? I have been getting them some...

I have been getting some tightening in my uterus off and on in the evenings for about 4 days now. I started Braxton hicks at 17 weeks with my daughter but they were a lot more noticeable than these have been so far. My dr said that was normal back then but I worry about them since my cervix did begin to dilate at 30 weeks. He eventually diagnosed with me with irritable uterus which is a pretty funny sounding term :haha: and I had to take terbutaline to reduce contractions. I don't think feeling them this early is always a bad thing though my dr did say they start around 6 weeks but some women feel them sooner than others I'm sure feeling them at this point with triplets is common! 

I did notice mine were worse after being on my feet for extended periods of time and when I wasn't fully hydrated. Did you have them early with your daughter?


----------



## Lara310809

DrGomps, A friend of mine had Braxton Hicks from about 15w, so I assume its never too early. Also I think you're doing the right thing about not reducing. T will be hard, buti don't think I could ever reduce for that reason. I sire you're in good hands; and remember that people like octomom have done this with MORE babies, and they've been fine.


----------



## Lara310809

Haven't been on in a while. Got my 16w appointment on Thursday (at 15w); blood tests and heartbeat; can't wait to hear it again. Taking both the kids with me, which will be interesting :lol: if I lie on my belly now I can feel my uterus there. So weird. They say you can sleep on your tummy as long as its comfortable. It's my favourite sleeping position, but I suspect I'll have to stop soon :dohh:


----------



## Weebear

We have a dec/jan fb group if anyone would like to join pls pm me :)


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> sugarbeth I think you popped this week! How are you going to have your DD reveal gender??? I really wanted to do a gender reveal party but at this point...with this many its a bit ridiculous. :haha:

I kept thinking I must have popped, suddenly strangers know I'm pregnant and there's a huge difference, but I feel a bit silly saying it so early on! It took me until 25 weeks with DD to start to pop, and here I am around that size already at 14 weeks! Third pregnancies are so much different. 

We got this giant box that we're going to wrap up like a huge present (it's about 4 feet or so tall, maybe a bit bigger). Inside we're going to have about 8 foil balloons that say "it's a girl/boy" on them to fly out when she opens it (she LOVES balloons) and at the bottom will be a teddy bear that shows the gender as well and will have a sign to reveal the name of the baby. We also have gender reveal cupcakes to make, where the pink or blue will be the inside filling, but that's for after DD does it.

Oh my goodness, you MUST do a gender reveal or something. I can't imagine how much fun a TRIPLET one would be! That just seems like the best thing ever, definitely don't pass that up! After all, how many times do people get to come together to celebrate triplets?!



DrGomps said:


> is it too early to have braxton hicks??? I have been getting them some...

It's not too early. Contractions happen from the beginning of pregnancy, you usually just don't feel them until later on unless you know what you're looking for. With all the babies in your uterus though, I'm sure it makes it easier to feel as you're fuller.


----------



## SugarBeth

ready2Bmum said:


> hey guys, Its my big facebook announcement day :happydance:
> 
> I was wondering does anyone know of a website where I can create a personalised announcement for free to post on facebook? Like a cute pic and I can put in our names and EDD etc?
> 
> Im googling away here, but haven't found one yet.

Exciting day! I made the pictures below by searching google for some basic images like baby booties, then uploading it to picmonkey.com and adding the words. It's easy to also just upload a personal picture you took yourself and add the words. It's the only picture editing site I use, so that's all I know about.



SugarBeth said:


> I'm going crazy just waiting to know the gender! I made these two pictures tonight, one is for the gender reveal we're doing during my daughter's birthday party (she's going to reveal it) and the other is for the names, which are being kept a secret until the gender reveal!
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0000pb_zps91ed4d43.jpg
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/0000000_zpsc1362763.jpg


----------



## diamondlove33

I was just thinking, ladies - how awesome is it that we all had our bfp's together [kinda] went through our first trimester together each worrying about losing our babies or this and that and the other, and NOW here we are around the corner from finding out if we're having boys or girls! Or if your Gromps... Boys AND girls. hahaa :haha: It's just great to have so many different women to turn to!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I announced on facebook with the following picture I took. I live on a lake so I chose a beach theme and tried my best to find gender neutral stuff. I'm sure you could do this in a sandbox as well but you have to get the sand wet before you write in it or it won't work.

I also like having a group of women going through this with me. I can read a book and find out all the things that can go wrong or I can chat with other women and find out all the things that are normal :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0316.jpg
File size: 60.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elleff

Suzy Q I love that pic!! 

How's everyone feeling? I'm trying my best to keep up with this thread but its huge haha! 

I cannot decide whether to find out the gender or not?! How have you all made the decision??


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thanks Elleff! I find out the gender tomorrow; so excited and I'll post when I know!


----------



## Skadi

Hmm Braxton Hicks... I never had them with Keira. Actually I was having real contractions after I PPROM'd with her and couldn't feel them either. When I really went into labour that changed though. 

I can't wait to find out the sex of this baby... I have to wait for my 20 week scan though. Boo.


----------



## DrGomps

So I really liked one of the doctors I saw yesterday, so I am probably going to switch. Going to check out one more practice, one that has experience with vaginal triplet deliveries. 

Got to see my babies too!! They looked perfect!!


one of each baby and that babies heart rate and one with all three and another showing a hand...they looked so cute...not the best ultrasound machine, but it was still nice to see them!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo1_zps82d8504c.jpg



https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo2_zps3093e47d.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo3_zpsedbf97eb.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo4_zps88f4f0b9.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/photo5_zpse659c8d6.jpg


and my bump today...

There are 3 peaches in my pod today!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/8580_10101888310472503_238696893_n_zpsc1e6f611.jpg

Lot of growth this week...
https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1000884_10101888310208033_1752383763_n_zps0d5a672f.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1016774_10101888310223003_1434237617_n_zps756b7458.jpg

flying to california tonight with my daughter...by ourselves...gulp...


----------



## diamondlove33

Gromps: Well good for you CA is BEAUTFIUL right now! Good luck w/ DD though! :flower:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Ok just ignore me...


----------



## brit3435

Suzy q I can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you have a feeling of what it is already? 

Drgomps wow your bump is really coming along! Glad the second opinions went well! 

Skadi I had pprom with my last pregnancy as well although not as early as you did! Is your dr recommending weekly progesterone injections for you this pregnancy? Mine is and I'm not sure how I feel about it. Do they know what caused your water to break early? 

How is everyone feeling this week? I have been feeling great almost as if I'm not pregnant at all! I thought I would be miserable in the hot weather this summer but so far I'm really enjoying it...we will see if I'm still saying that in August :haha:


----------



## Skadi

brit3435, No, I'm just going to be given steroid shots at some point. They don't know what caused me to pprom - I didn't have an infection or anything when I was admitted. 

I'm actually a little concerned because I am not seeing the obstetrician until Mid August... and I'm supposed to be high risk. I don't know whats going on because I am getting less care this go around than with my daughter.


----------



## brit3435

Skadi said:


> brit3435, No, I'm just going to be given steroid shots at some point. They don't know what caused me to pprom - I didn't have an infection or anything when I was admitted.
> 
> I'm actually a little concerned because I am not seeing the obstetrician until Mid August... and I'm supposed to be high risk. I don't know whats going on because I am getting less care this go around than with my daughter.

That is definitely concerning...I don't think I'm high risk my ob didn't say so anyway but he has been seeing me more frequently than he did with my previous pregnancy.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm Team Pink :pink: I was convinced it was a boy so I have to wrap my head around a little girl. I have to start over with picking names too :haha: I do like the name Keira...


----------



## DHBH0930

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm Team Pink :pink: I was convinced it was a boy so I have to wrap my head around a little girl. I have to start over with picking names too :haha: I do like the name Keira...

Congrats!! How exciting! :happydance: I love the name Keira, its actually on our list of girl names too :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Keira is an excellent name ;)


----------



## brit3435

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm Team Pink :pink: I was convinced it was a boy so I have to wrap my head around a little girl. I have to start over with picking names too :haha: I do like the name Keira...

Congrats! Little girls are so much fun!! Keira is cute I have a niece named kiera. I can't wait to find out what I'm having in a few days....hopefully a girl since I love my girl name and haven't found a boy name I like :haha:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Skadi - I was so thinking of you when I added the "..."  I also like Ella Marie because it sounds great with my last name. So now it's between Keira Marie and Ella Marie. I'm sticking with Marie because that's my mom's middle name.

I really liked my boy name "Quinn" but it has become a girl name recently thanks to the TV show Glee... I don't know if I like that for a girls name or not. Good thing I have months to think about it! :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats on your girl, Suzy! Share some girl dust with me, I'm rooting for a little girl!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats on your girl Suzy!! :hugs: Kiera is a beautiful name. In Ireland we spell it "Ciara" :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I ended up using this pic for my facebook announcement with the caption:

Guess what we're getting for Christmas..and it's not another puppy?!


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> I ended up using this pic for my facebook announcement with the caption:
> 
> Guess what we're getting for Christmas..and it's not another puppy?!
> View attachment 632367

Very cute announcement pic!!


----------



## SugarBeth

ready2Bmum said:


> I ended up using this pic for my facebook announcement with the caption:
> 
> Guess what we're getting for Christmas..and it's not another puppy?!
> View attachment 632367

LOVE this! :thumbup:


----------



## threegirls

I'm going to attempt to make sense with this question....lol. Here lately I have been getting this heavy feeling in the bottom of my belly usually only at night. I feel completely normal throughout the day but at night the bottom of my stomach almost feels tight and heavy (and not on the outside lol) almost like a pulling sensation. I never felt this with my other pregnancies so I was wondering if anybody else feels this way? Also today I've been getting twitches or what feels like a shock to my cervix area? It's so strange. I don't remember feeling them before. It doesn't last very long just a few seconds but has happened several times today. It's enough for me to notice but I'm not really worried or anything because I'm just assuming that it's some stretching or possibly the baby moving around. 

In other news pretty much all of my other pregnancy symptoms have gone away Gotta love the second trimester


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats Suzy! 

Skadi, you def should be seen more often!! 

Afm, in California relaxing with the family.


----------



## diamondlove33

Suzy_Q said:


> I'm Team Pink :pink: I was convinced it was a boy so I have to wrap my head around a little girl. I have to start over with picking names too :haha: I do like the name Keira...

OMG CONGRATS!!! I want to be on time pink so badly!! :kiss:


----------



## diamondlove33

SugarBeth said:


> Congrats on your girl, Suzy! Share some girl dust with me, I'm rooting for a little girl!

Me too!!


----------



## brit3435

Diamond I think your bump looks very girly! I hope you get your girl isn't your gender scan coming up? I'm finding out on Friday! I feel like its a girl....but I thought my daughter was a boy so I have no instinct on gender :haha:


----------



## brit3435

threegirls said:


> I'm going to attempt to make sense with this question....lol. Here lately I have been getting this heavy feeling in the bottom of my belly usually only at night. I feel completely normal throughout the day but at night the bottom of my stomach almost feels tight and heavy (and not on the outside lol) almost like a pulling sensation. I never felt this with my other pregnancies so I was wondering if anybody else feels this way? Also today I've been getting twitches or what feels like a shock to my cervix area? It's so strange. I don't remember feeling them before. It doesn't last very long just a few seconds but has happened several times today. It's enough for me to notice but I'm not really worried or anything because I'm just assuming that it's some stretching or possibly the baby moving around.
> 
> In other news pretty much all of my other pregnancy symptoms have gone away Gotta love the second trimester

I occasionally have a heavy feeling in my uterus but not very often. I'm not sure about the cervical twitches....I'm sure it's normal but I would def check with your dr to rule out a uti


----------



## WantaBelly

Congratulations on those finding out the gender! The front page will soon be updated with everyones colors (well those that want to know) I have been in shock the last couple of days after finding out for sure we are having a little :blue: No bump in sight :shrug: but that's ok as we haven't announced our pregnancy yet. I ordered our pregnancy announcements yesterday and should have them next week sometime. So my bump can start coming anytime after that :haha:


----------



## brit3435

WantaBelly said:


> Congratulations on those finding out the gender! The front page will soon be updated with everyones colors (well those that want to know) I have been in shock the last couple of days after finding out for sure we are having a little :blue: No bump in sight :shrug: but that's ok as we haven't announced our pregnancy yet. I ordered our pregnancy announcements yesterday and should have them next week sometime. So my bump can start coming anytime after that :haha:

Congrats on your baby boy!


----------



## Lara310809

*Can you update my EDD to show I'm due on 11th dec please? I'm currently down as being due on 14th*


----------



## BabyHopeG

Hi all, sorry I've been so absent! Had my 12 week scan, all was perfect & hb was 164bpm and my due date is now the 11th Dec so our little Xmas pudding should arrive before Xmas day which is good as my dd is 3 & i really would like to be home for Xmas! 

I'm 15 + 3 and still feeling so sick. But I was like this most of my pregnancy with dd so I'm not expecting it to go :nope:

We're team :yellow: 
We had a surprise with our dd & want the same for this one. Plus I have my whole life of knowing what she/he is when they arrive. I like surprises & just adds to the excitement :dance:


----------



## Lara310809

Is anyone feeling movements yet? This is my third pregnancy so I'm supposedly a pregnancy pro by now, but I don't know whether I'm feeling them or not. I'm getting some kicking sensations, but I'm not entirely sure of its real or my imagination :lol:


----------



## SugarBeth

I can feel firm wiggles....that's the best I can describe it! I feel them usually about once a day, sometimes more or less. Feels like something solid is pushing against my uterine wall or making weird movements against it.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I thought it was too early to feel anything. But then again it my first so what do I know :) :) I can't wait til i feel movements!


----------



## SugarBeth

I started to feel them around 14 weeks, and they've gotten a bit stronger since. This is my third pregnancy, and everything feels much more sensitive this time. With my first, I couldn't feel DD until 18 weeks, and by then I could actually see her moving my belly. It took a while for me to know what was going on with her! lol


----------



## brit3435

I have been feeling some movements since about 13 1/2 weeks. At first it was just a random flutter or poke but now I feel the baby moving anytime I lay down for bed or a nap. It's not really noticeable just a rolling and slight kicking. I started feeling dd move at 17 weeks. 

I have to say I love the second trimester! I feel great! No sickness, no heartburn, and I'm not even that tired. I hope all of you ladies are starting to feel better as well.


----------



## WantaBelly

I have started to feel little fluttering movements mostly when I'm lying down, I think I'm too busy to notice them any other time. I do still use my Doppler quite a bit for reassurance because I feel great and sometimes it worries me..... Go figure! :haha:


----------



## justonexxx

hi ladies 

I think I am starting to feel the smallest of movements or sensations :wacko:
Not sure sure if its real its my first pregancny I don't know what to expect :blush:


----------



## brit3435

15 weeks....gender scan on Friday!!
 



Attached Files:







011edit.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lara310809

They say feeling movements happens later with an anterior placenta, and I'm pretty sure I have one. I've had one with every pregnancy, which sucks. I'd hoped to have ONE pregnancy with a posterior placenta :haha: with my first I didn't feel her at all until 20 weeks, and then it was a kick. With my second I was 15 weeks, and I felt vibration type flutters. This time, what I think I'm feeling is more than flutters; it's like the swish of a leg moving about. But I had "phantom kicks" (when you feel kicks after the birth, as if you're still pregnant) after each pregnancy and it kind of feels like that too, so I don't know whether to believe it :lol:


----------



## brit3435

Lara310809 said:


> They say feeling movements happens later with an anterior placenta, and I'm pretty sure I have one. I've had one with every pregnancy, which sucks. I'd hoped to have ONE pregnancy with a posterior placenta :haha: with my first I didn't feel her at all until 20 weeks, and then it was a kick. With my second I was 15 weeks, and I felt vibration type flutters. This time, what I think I'm feeling is more than flutters; it's like the swish of a leg moving about. But I had "phantom kicks" (when you feel kicks after the birth, as if you're still pregnant) after each pregnancy and it kind of feels like that too, so I don't know whether to believe it :lol:

How can you tell if your placenta is anterior or posterior? I'm not sure what mine is, my dr. never said!


----------



## Skadi

I haven't felt any movements yet. I didn't until 15 weeks with Keira so I am sure it will happen soon. Finally starting to feel less ill.


----------



## Lara310809

It should be in your notes, if you're in the UK. If you dont have notes that you can take away with you, the midwife or OB should be able to tell you at your next checkup. Otherwise they can tell you at the next scan.

Finally starting to be less hungry during the day. Good thing because I've gained so much weight already :(


----------



## ladylovelylip

Hey girls, can't believe I forgot I subscribed to this thread. I was looking and looking for a December thread lol:dohh:

I need my date changed from 18th dec to the 20th please :flower:

I've been reading and catching up on everyone. Everyone seems to be coming along nicely. Can't believe we are all so far along already. Don't know if you remember me but this is my third pregnancy. I'm massive already. I think I was this big at around 20 weeks with my DD and DS. I'm in maternity clothes since 12 weeks and people guessed at around 11 weeks. Loving looking pregnant though :blush:

My morning sickness is just as bad. Throwing up every morning and sometimes throughout the day. Still have very strong waves of nausea and generally feel 'hung over' all day long. But I did start feeling movement last week. Just if I lay down and am very very quiet. I love that feeling :cloud9:. 

Had my 12 week scan and loved seeing little one wriggle about. Everything looks good and healthy. I can't wait for my 20 week scan. But I am firmly staying in team :yellow: I love that feeling after the birth were you catch the baby and have a look to see what you have! 

Hope everyone is well and I promise I'll not forget were this thread is from now on xx:hugs:


----------



## elleff

I'm so jealous of everyone who is definitely feeling movements! I have felt a couple of fizzing type feelings behind my belly button but thats about it so far! I don't even know if its baby! 
He/she is very active as I can hear it moving like crazy on the doppler so I would have thought I'd feel more but its obviously just to early for me! :( any day now :)


----------



## ladylovelylip

elleff said:


> I'm so jealous of everyone who is definitely feeling movements! I have felt a couple of fizzing type feelings behind my belly button but thats about it so far! I don't even know if its baby!
> He/she is very active as I can hear it moving like crazy on the doppler so I would have thought I'd feel more but its obviously just to early for me! :( any day now :)

Aww at least you get to hear baby. Soon enough your bump will be moving about all over the place :winkwink:


----------



## ladylovelylip

Ohh just wondering as well anyone else experiencing palpitations? I haven't had this in my other 2 pregnancies but I've experienced it since the start of this pregnancy.


----------



## elleff

ladylovelylip said:


> elleff said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone who is definitely feeling movements! I have felt a couple of fizzing type feelings behind my belly button but thats about it so far! I don't even know if its baby!
> He/she is very active as I can hear it moving like crazy on the doppler so I would have thought I'd feel more but its obviously just to early for me! :( any day now :)
> 
> Aww at least you get to hear baby. Soon enough your bump will be moving about all over the place :winkwink:Click to expand...

I love it, the midwife advised me not to get a doppler but I was just so worried after my mc that something was going wrong this time. :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

Palpitations are fairly common in pregnancy; something to do with the extra blood in your body. You should contact your midwife and tell them just in case, though I think it's usually nothing to worry about. 

Okay, I can definitely feel the little one. I have been unsure for the past week or so, but now it's unmistakable. Not strong, but little swishy movements, like there's a leg kicking about. I felt it again while sewing up a hole in my trousers LOL.


----------



## DHBH0930

I haven't felt any movement yet, my doctor had just told me at my first appointment that she just expects me to feel something by 20 weeks or so. So hopefully in the next couple weeks!

I have a check up today in an hour, I still haven't HEARD the heartbeat, just seen it. At my 11 week scan they couldn't find it, but a week later I saw it on my screening u/s. So I BETTER hear it today! :grr:

I'm 15 weeks today, she told me they usually don't find it till 12, which is why they didn't get concerned last time. But if they can't find it today (which I hope is not the case) I'm hoping they will do an u/s to verify all is good. I have heard stories that just due to the positioning of baby they were like 18 weeks along till they could hear the hb.. So it's possible. 

I also have my gender scan in 2 days!!!:happydance:

We have been buying a lot of stuff of craigslist and going to garage sales. I've gotten some incredible deals! :thumbup:

Anyone else out there buying stuff yet? Especially if this is your 1st and you have nothing...


----------



## diamondlove33

HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been in here - my only computer is at work otherwise it's just my phone and it makes me sick to look at this website on my phone for some reason.. Happy to report that....


ITS A GIRL!!!!

:cloud9::kiss::xmas3:


We're over the moon!! Will write more later after i've caught up with every one! Pics soon!


----------



## ladylovelylip

Dimondlove thats fantastic congratulations xxx

Lara thanks for the reasurance. I've never heard of palpitations being common in pregnancy before so good to know. I'll run it past my midwife at my next appointment just so they are aware.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats diamondlove!!
I'm so jealous of all you ladies getting gender scans! They won't tell In Ireland until 20 weeks! 4 more weeks to go!


----------



## brit3435

diamondlove33 said:


> HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been in here - my only computer is at work otherwise it's just my phone and it makes me sick to look at this website on my phone for some reason.. Happy to report that....
> 
> 
> ITS A GIRL!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::kiss::xmas3:
> 
> 
> We're over the moon!! Will write more later after i've caught up with every one! Pics soon!

Yayyyy!!! I'm so happy for you! Little girls are soo much fun! They love to run and play and get dirty along with the boys but then you can dress them up in little sun dresses....now lets see if I will be joining you pink teamers after my scan on Friday!


----------



## brit3435

DHBH can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you think it's a girl or a boy? 

Lara I will have to ask at my scan on fri where my placenta is...we heard the heartbeat with doppler at 9 weeks with this one and not until 12 weeks with dd so I wonder if I had an anterior with her and now a posterior? 

I'm so excited to see these genders rolling in I can't believe how early a lot of us are finding out!


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> Congrats diamondlove!!
> I'm so jealous of all you ladies getting gender scans! They won't tell In Ireland until 20 weeks! 4 more weeks to go!

I am not supposed to have my anatomy scan until 20 weeks but we just couldn't bear the wait so we are paying for a private gender scan :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

diamondlove33 said:


> HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been in here - my only computer is at work otherwise it's just my phone and it makes me sick to look at this website on my phone for some reason.. Happy to report that....
> 
> 
> ITS A GIRL!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::kiss::xmas3:
> 
> 
> We're over the moon!! Will write more later after i've caught up with every one! Pics soon!

CONGRATS! I know you were hoping for a girl! Now share some of that pink dust! :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> HI LADIES!!! Sorry I haven't been in here - my only computer is at work otherwise it's just my phone and it makes me sick to look at this website on my phone for some reason.. Happy to report that....
> 
> 
> ITS A GIRL!!!!
> 
> :cloud9::kiss::xmas3:
> 
> 
> We're over the moon!! Will write more later after i've caught up with every one! Pics soon!

Congrats! I really want a little girl too! I find out in 2 days!



brit3435 said:


> DHBH can't wait to hear what you are having! Do you think it's a girl or a boy?
> 
> Lara I will have to ask at my scan on fri where my placenta is...we heard the heartbeat with doppler at 9 weeks with this one and not until 12 weeks with dd so I wonder if I had an anterior with her and now a posterior?
> 
> I'm so excited to see these genders rolling in I can't believe how early a lot of us are finding out!

I'm hoping girl but I think it will be a boy. Hoping the baby cooperates for the scan so we can see!

Also my appt went well today, heard heartbeat for the first time. She found it the second she touched the Doppler to me. It was 154 bpm. What a beautiful sound it was! :cloud9:

My anatomy scan/ gender scan at my doc is not for another 4 weeks. Which is why I'm choosing to pay for a private scan. I can stand waiting! :haha:


----------



## diamondlove33

We paid for the private scan, too! I was way too impatient. Hahaha - It was totally worth it, I drank orange juice on the way to the appt and my little girl was wiggling and bouncing and squirming around it was AMAZING I cried like a baby. AND she had the hiccups. Beautiful. Best $65 i've spend IN MY LIFE!:cloud9:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congratulations on the news of a little girl!! 

We don't find out for another couple of weeks but I am dying to know!! I haven't really let myself think about it because I know if I hear 'girl', I'll probably cry. I want a little boy so bad :(


----------



## diamondlove33

onetwothreebp said:


> Congratulations on the news of a little girl!!
> 
> We don't find out for another couple of weeks but I am dying to know!! I haven't really let myself think about it because I know if I hear 'girl', I'll probably cry. I want a little boy so bad :(

Don't feel bad thats exactly how I felt about having a boy, i'm ashamed to admit.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Don't be ashamed to admit it. Obviously we all want healthy babies and some people genuinely don't care about the gender but plenty do and that's okay! Some people have legitimate reasons for not wanting a certain gender and some honestly just have a plan for their life they'd love to see come true. Either way, we all love our babies once they're here.


----------



## DrGomps

onetwothreebp said:


> Congratulations on the news of a little girl!!
> 
> We don't find out for another couple of weeks but I am dying to know!! I haven't really let myself think about it because I know if I hear 'girl', I'll probably cry. I want a little boy so bad :(

I am scared I am having all boys. So I know how you feel. 

Congrats diamond.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations all of you on your gender reveals! :) Can't wait to find out what baby is... but I'll have to wait until December for that! Oh the torture :) Loving the suspense and guessing though, especially as lots of you are finding out already! I'm convinced baby's a boy but we'll see...

Had my 'official' NHS 12-week scan yesterday and all looks good. Measuring 13 weeks 5 days now so they've changed my due date again. It's now 27th December, could you please update it on the front page? Promise it's the last time I'll change it! xx 

Photos of baby! :)
 



Attached Files:







13w4d (2).jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 4









13w4d (3).jpg
File size: 34.5 KB
Views: 3









13w4d.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## elleff

I love your scan!!!


----------



## luz

Hi ladies, I haven't been on much since I joined, but I'm so excited! Tonight we are having our early gender scan!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ok, so I've gone from hating food to being constantly ravenous in the space of a day! Still can't stand meat or chicken but all other foods are fair play. Anyone else feeling like a bottomless pit at the moment?? :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

luz said:


> Hi ladies, I haven't been on much since I joined, but I'm so excited! Tonight we are having our early gender scan!!

Good luck! What do you think it is? :)


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations on the news of a little girl!!
> 
> We don't find out for another couple of weeks but I am dying to know!! I haven't really let myself think about it because I know if I hear 'girl', I'll probably cry. I want a little boy so bad :(
> 
> I am scared I am having all boys. So I know how you feel.
> 
> Congrats diamond.Click to expand...

I don't know, I think it would be SO cute to have all boys for the triplets! That way your little girl can still be the only princess and she can still feel special and not left out with all the triplet attention others will give them, and she can be the little mommy to triplet boys. And how cute for when they're in school, everyone would want to date the handsome "triplet boys!"


----------



## luz

Hoping girl 2 said:


> luz said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I haven't been on much since I joined, but I'm so excited! Tonight we are having our early gender scan!!
> 
> Good luck! What do you think it is? :)Click to expand...

Hoping it's a girl since I already have a boy, but I'm not 100% convinced either way



Edit- just got home, it's a girl!!!!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congrats on the girl!!


----------



## LittleMack

Congrats Luz, and everyone else on their gender reveals! I don't find out for another month! Bah! 

I haven't been around much lately, my computer is broken and my daughter took my phone for a swim last week! 

Is anyone else having headaches?


----------



## brit3435

Luz congrats on the baby girl!!

Little Mack I had severe headaches at 13 and 14 weeks that would last for hrs on end! I found a website of food that can trigger headaches and one of them was sour cream which I was eating alot of on baked potatoes. I cut out the sour cream and haven't had a headache since! Also during one of my worst headaches I took one Tylenol and that helped. 

Afm my gender scan is tomorrow morning!!! I haven't seen my baby since it looked like a gummy bear at 9 weeks so I cannot wait to see what's been wriggling around in there!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Littlemack Ive been suffering with headaches. Went to the doc about it. Paracetamol is the only thing allowed. I got soluble ones which work faster.


----------



## WantaBelly

DHBH how did your scan go today hun?


----------



## DHBH0930

WantaBelly said:


> DHBH how did your scan go today hun?

My scan isn't for a while still today, I have an evening scan so my DH can come.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo :) I'm so happy! They offered me another scan, as part of a training course for new sonographers. so get to see baby again in two weeks! :)


----------



## brit3435

DHBH0930 said:


> WantaBelly said:
> 
> 
> DHBH how did your scan go today hun?
> 
> My scan isn't for a while still today, I have an evening scan so my DH can come.Click to expand...

Good luck! Can't wait to hear what your bean is!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm the headache queen LOL. I've had migraines since I was 14 and during pregnancy they get much worse. Outside of pregnancy and breast feeding I am on meds to control them, and TBH half the time they don't even work. the meds that DO work are strictly limited here so i cant have the amount i need. but of course during pregnancy etc I can't touch them. I have only ever been told to take paracetamol. Despite my history they've never even allowed me to take codeine, which I know a number of women have been told to take. Here it's not recommended.

In my first pregnancy I had one single migraine lasting three weeks; I took time off work on the worse days and it was hell. During migraines I used to take the full dose of paracetamol, but it never made a dent in the pain, so last year I quit even that - no sense in putting chemicals in your body when they don't even work. Now I just have to plough through it, even with my kids in tow. Each migraine lasts three days. It's like clockwork for me so I know what to expect now. And I know it's hormonal, so I know that every few weeks I'm going to get another one, if not more often. The past few weeks have been pretty terrible for migraines, but it's easier to handle when you know what to expect


----------



## DHBH0930

It's a GIRL!!!!!!!! :happydance:

They were very confident that it's a girl. Even so it will be confirmed with my doctor at my anatomy scan in 4 weeks. 

So excited! Me and my mom are gonna buy some clothes tomorrow. I've adored little girl clothes for so long now, so excited that I can actually get some!!!
 



Attached Files:







15 WEEKS_5.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 11









15 WEEKS_14.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8









15 WEEKS_22.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DrGomps

yay!! congrats DHB!!!:dance: girls are SO much fun!!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats DHBH! Girls are awesome! Lots of pink dust in this thread right now and my gender scan is in the morning!! :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

Ooh yay Brit! So exciting with everyone finding out! I hope there is some blue dust coming our way!


----------



## DrGomps

I meant to say I am scared that I am having all girls. I really want a son. Especially since this is my last pregnancy.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Enough of all the pink dust in here!!!! If you guys have rubbed off on me.... LOL!


----------



## SugarBeth

Save me pink dust, ladies! I need some in 15 days!


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> I meant to say I am scared that I am having all girls. I really want a son. Especially since this is my last pregnancy.

 I'm sure that out of three you've got a boy in there somewhere :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Bit of a silly one :) Ticker last week said baby was size of a peach, this week it's a lemon. Is the fruit in my shop faulty, or aren't peaches generally bigger than lemons? I know there are exceptions but generally? I was similarly confused when it went from lime to prune earlier on! Not that it matters of course, but it made me think earlier ;)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hopinggirl...I had this thought last week. My app said my baby was 4 inches long and the size of an apple. That's a very very big apple!!! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## luz

Is anyone else starting to feel a little pubic bone pain/pressure? I don't remember feeling this until the 3rd trimester with my first pregnancy, but who knows maybe it's already starting?


----------



## Skadi

No pubic bone pain here, but terrible lower back pains. I think its from picking my daughter up but it's not really something I can avoid.


----------



## elleff

I wonder about the fruits sometimes too!! Seems a little inconsistent! 

I haven't had any pubic pain but I've had some horrid pains around my sides and ribs. I asked the midwife and she said that everything is having to move out the way to make room for baby so that's all it is. I'm not getting worried though as the hb is still beautiful and strong on the Doppler and the pains don't last longer than 10 mins. 

I think second pregnancies must be a little easier when you know about all these aches and pains and are a little more knowledgeable!!


----------



## Lara310809

Lol at the fruits. I'm used to standard sized fruits, but a couple of weeks ago we went to Portugal and saw monster fruit; a segment of an orange I bought was about 5 inches long! I just go by the measurements really. This week I'm a mango, and down to the measurements and the mangos we have here, it's accurate. But a few weeks ago I was a lime and it seemed much bigger than any of the limes I've seen

I'm so uncomfortable and tired now. I had an easy first trimester but I didn't realise tiredness would be like this in the second tri! Crazy. I can only lie down, and even then I feel bloated and uncomfortable.


----------



## AJCart

Is anybody else being nailed by "pregnancy rhinitis"? I am sneezing more than I do in hayfever season! Apart from an odd "full" feeling in my lower abdomen and the occasional twinge or ache the ridiculous sneezing is about my only symptom that I'm even pregnant.


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm in some ways its nice having experienced this "all" before, but in many ways this pregnancy is so different from my first. With my first pregnancy I had terrible food aversions along with MS, this time just MS. The first time I was checking the toilet paper every time I wiped to check for spotting I was so worried something would go wrong. I haven't even had time to think about worrying about anything this time around. 

This pregnancy is also going by super fast. I remember it felt like ages before I hit second trimester the first time. I think the real difference is having a baby keeping me busy right now - I have no time to really think about pregnancy! lol


----------



## DHBH0930

I think we have her name picked out. Kayla Joy :flower:


----------



## onetwothreebp

That's a beautiful name! 

We had decided on Cohen Allen for a boy but lately I'm feeling Camden Allen... we haven't narrowed down a girl name yet, OH has rubbish taste. Lol. 

It's hard to compare this pregnancy to my last one because I'm not nearly as sick as I was before and I'm slightly more emotionally prepared for it.


----------



## DrGomps

luz, I am having tons of pubic bone pressure, have been for awhile....


DHB, love the name...

and yeah I agree...lemons seem smaller...but maybe longer??? :shrug: Fruit varies alot...

I had a prenatal massage today...one with a hole in the table for bump...OMG...it was LUSH!!


----------



## Kaiecee

This is my 4th pregnancy and I have symptoms and pains I never had with my other pregnancies which really sucks!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been having a lot of pelvic pain this time too. I'm pretty worried that it might turn into SPD, so I'm praying it doesn't! That's the last thing I need, with sciatica and breaking my tailbone in labor. Let me skip something!

This pregnancy is going really fast for me too. The idea that I'll be half way next month is crazy! I'm torn though, in some ways I feel more relaxed about this pregnancy. I don't stress over every little thing, I know the pregnancy rules, what labor is like, what to expect, etc. I do stress more though because of my miscarriage in my last pregnancy, so this time the only thing I'm scared of is the health of the baby, but now that I'm feeling movements, that's starting to ease up a bit.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm loving the names ladies, keep them coming!! DH and I have chosen 2 boys' and 2 girls' names as we won't know what we're having, and we'll see which one fits baby best once it arrives! They are: Emily Faith, Alison Grace, Joshua Charles or Ethan James :)

Bought our family car today!!!! Have a small polo which would fit baby fine, but not pram or dog! So because we want to try for #2 sooner rather than later we thought we'd get a family car straight away rather than another smallish car. So exciting! But strangely scary too... First of many big changes coming our way!


----------



## elleff

Love the names! 

And well done for being organised on the car front! What did you buy? 

Personal question now... Have anyone else's boobs completely changed? I literally do not recognise these huge lumps on the front of my chest. They are different in every way to the ones I've had for the past 29 years! Are they meant to change quite this much?


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Bought our family car today!!!! Have a small polo which would fit baby fine, but not pram or dog! So because we want to try for #2 sooner rather than later we thought we'd get a family car straight away rather than another smallish car. So exciting! But strangely scary too... First of many big changes coming our way!

that sounds like a good idea. I passed my driving test when I was 36 weeks pregnant with baby #2, and when she was a few months old I got my first car. I had learned to drive in a Remault Clio, but because we already had two kids and a huge double buggy, we bought a Renault Megane estate. Scary to drive in the beginning, especially since I hadn't driven at all since I passed my test, but you get used to it pretty quickly


----------



## Lara310809

elleff said:


> Love the names!
> 
> And well done for being organised on the car front! What did you buy?
> 
> Personal question now... Have anyone else's boobs completely changed? I literally do not recognise these huge lumps on the front of my chest. They are different in every way to the ones I've had for the past 29 years! Are they meant to change quite this much?

in my first pregnancy mine went from an F cup to a HH cup. They haven't gone down since, and that was three years ago, and now I'm on my third pregnancy :(


----------



## elleff

Also what is with my hairy belly? 

Sorry it's all coming out this morning haha :)


----------



## elleff

Lara310809 said:


> elleff said:
> 
> 
> Love the names!
> 
> And well done for being organised on the car front! What did you buy?
> 
> Personal question now... Have anyone else's boobs completely changed? I literally do not recognise these huge lumps on the front of my chest. They are different in every way to the ones I've had for the past 29 years! Are they meant to change quite this much?
> 
> in my first pregnancy mine went from an F cup to a HH cup. They haven't gone down since, and that was three years ago, and now I'm on my third pregnancy :(Click to expand...

Really?! Even when you weren't pregnant they stayed that big? I really need to get fitted properly as I'm just busting out of all of my bras at the moment. It's not just the size, it's the shape, and colour of my nipples too! They just look like they belong to someone else. It's so funny when's you're so used to your own body then all of a sudden you look different. I love the changes though I'm just especially amazed by the boobs haha!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

elleff said:


> Love the names!
> 
> And well done for being organised on the car front! What did you buy?
> 
> Personal question now... Have anyone else's boobs completely changed? I literally do not recognise these huge lumps on the front of my chest. They are different in every way to the ones I've had for the past 29 years! Are they meant to change quite this much?

We went for a Nissan Qashqai +2 :) A bit big for us right now, but will fit dog and pram comfortably, as well as baby 2 hen it comes along! We also take lots of trips driving around the country, and we foudn the polo a bit of a squeeze, so with baby we'll need the extra room!

Boobs have gone up from 34c to 36dd... and still growing! :) Been told they will get huge about 2 months before giving birth and then when I start breastfeeding... DH can't wait lol


----------



## brit3435

We found out on Friday that we are having a girl! She is measuring about a week ahead. Her name will be Veda Rose. 

Here is my 16 week bump, it hasn't changed much:
 



Attached Files:







050.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## threegirls

elleff said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> elleff said:
> 
> 
> Love the names!
> 
> And well done for being organised on the car front! What did you buy?
> 
> Personal question now... Have anyone else's boobs completely changed? I literally do not recognise these huge lumps on the front of my chest. They are different in every way to the ones I've had for the past 29 years! Are they meant to change quite this much?
> 
> in my first pregnancy mine went from an F cup to a HH cup. They haven't gone down since, and that was three years ago, and now I'm on my third pregnancy :(Click to expand...
> 
> Really?! Even when you weren't pregnant they stayed that big? I really need to get fitted properly as I'm just busting out of all of my bras at the moment. It's not just the size, it's the shape, and colour of my nipples too! They just look like they belong to someone else. It's so funny when's you're so used to your own body then all of a sudden you look different. I love the changes though I'm just especially amazed by the boobs haha!Click to expand...

OH YEAH! First pregnancy I went from a C to a DD, second pregnancy they didn't grow as much but I didn't breastfeed and they went back down. This pregnancy I am now busting out of my DD already. I'm afraid to see how much they grow by the end :haha:


----------



## luz

boobs.... they change so much. and it only gets worse after they are born! I started as a d cup with my 1st and when i was bfing went up to an F!! They stayed that big until about 6 months pp when he stopped nursing so much and now i'm down to a DD. This pregnancy my bra that is a DD is just now starting to feel too small and uncomfortable. 

and elle... about the hairy belly,.. mine too! It is usually just a little peach fuzzy but during pregnancy i feel like an ape! It gets dark and seriously hairy. It all goes away shortly after birth though, so something to look forward to. HA!


----------



## ready2Bmum

luz said:


> boobs.... they change so much. and it only gets worse after they are born! I started as a d cup with my 1st and when i was bfing went up to an F!! They stayed that big until about 6 months pp when he stopped nursing so much and now i'm down to a DD. This pregnancy my bra that is a DD is just now starting to feel too small and uncomfortable.
> 
> and elle... about the hairy belly,.. mine too! It is usually just a little peach fuzzy but during pregnancy i feel like an ape! It gets dark and seriously hairy. It all goes away shortly after birth though, so something to look forward to. HA!


Thank god this isn't just me. I thought it was the pcos playing up. I've been planning my post-birth laser sessions already!!

I've had a very moody/hormonal day. People in work really irritating me :growlmad:


----------



## elleff

luz said:


> boobs.... they change so much. and it only gets worse after they are born! I started as a d cup with my 1st and when i was bfing went up to an F!! They stayed that big until about 6 months pp when he stopped nursing so much and now i'm down to a DD. This pregnancy my bra that is a DD is just now starting to feel too small and uncomfortable.
> 
> and elle... about the hairy belly,.. mine too! It is usually just a little peach fuzzy but during pregnancy i feel like an ape! It gets dark and seriously hairy. It all goes away shortly after birth though, so something to look forward to. HA!

I feel so guilty I haven't bought a new bra yet :dohh: and I just need to accept that when your underwire doesn't touch your rib cage anymore it's time for a new bra....

The hairy belly is a weird one! Mine is usually blonde fuzz too but now they have gone darker! My husband laughs at me :haha: I'm glad they will go once the baby is here!


----------



## Skadi

Um my boobs went from a B to a D cup during my first pregnancy. I was hoping that when I stopped BFing I would go back to a B cup but I only dropped down to a large C. At 15 weeks I'm already a D cup again... so afraid that I will never get back to being a cute little B. I miss all my bras.

I'm thinking if this is a girl that I will go with Ava Elizabeth, if a boy my OH wants to name it after himself. I only have a few months to convince him otherwise. So hoping its not a boy because I don't want a Junior. :/ urgh.


----------



## luz

Skadi said:


> Um my boobs went from a B to a D cup during my first pregnancy. I was hoping that when I stopped BFing I would go back to a B cup but I only dropped down to a large C. At 15 weeks I'm already a D cup again... so afraid that I will never get back to being a cute little B. I miss all my bras.
> 
> I'm thinking if this is a girl that I will go with Ava Elizabeth, if a boy my OH wants to name it after himself. I only have a few months to convince him otherwise. So hoping its not a boy because I don't want a Junior. :/ urgh.

If it is a boy, you could always let his middle name be your dh's, that way he gets what he wants and so do you!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Glad to hear the girls :holly: getting bigger is an issue for you all as well. My pre-pregnancy 34DD underwire was just broken by my more endowed physique. You are all making me nervous though that they are going to be huge from here on out! I thought DD was big, apparently I haven't seen anything yet!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I don't think my boobs have changed yet. I'm still in my usual D cup. Am I alone?


----------



## elleff

No, I was talking to a friend the other day and she said hers just didnt change at all, she was very small to begin with and was still very small by the time both of her babies were born. She just didnt get big boobs during either of her pregnancies! I think everyone is just different. 

I am listening to christmas songs on my iPod at work...I know its naughty :) But last christmas was so awful, I was pregnant and had a massive allergic reaction to hair dye the week before christmas and ended up in hospital, then I started bleeding on boxing day and had a whole week of them telling me everything was ok until I actually mc my baby 4 days later. It was just the worst time of my life and I'll never get over it but I am so soooooo excited for this Christmas! It is going to make up for last christmas and more :) I cannot wait to have my little baba here and be so thankful that the 2 christmases are so different!! :)


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> I don't think my boobs have changed yet. I'm still in my usual D cup. Am I alone?

Mine might be slightly bigger, but still fit in my C cup.


----------



## onetwothreebp

Mine are slightly bigger but I haven't had to buy a new bra yet.


----------



## DrGomps

congrats Brit on team :pink:! I love your bump!! 

I am feeling huge these days! :dohh!!

my bbs are getting bigger now that I weaned it seems...which is weird...I am still in my prepregnancy dds but not sure for how much longer...

back in new york and majorly jet lagged and tired from the red eye...


----------



## lilrojo

Havent posted for a while been super busy.. just got home from vacation.. so trying to catch up on bnb :)

Here was my bump on Friday at 16 weeks.. gonna catch up on the news.. :)
 



Attached Files:







16 weeks baby 3.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## brit3435

Went to the dr today and everything looked great! I'm measuring a week ahead bump wise but I've lost a pound since 12 weeks go figure! 

As far as the boobs go mine went from a b to a c but when I was breast feeding I wore a d. They are now at a c so I'm expecting they will stay that way until the milk comes in.

And on the belly hair I haven't noticed any of that but with my daughter I did have a dark line from down there to my belly button, I think that started showing up around 20 weeks and disappeared completely by 6 months pp. I don't have that yet with this pregnancy. I think it all has to do with how your body responds to the hormones and pcos would prob make it worse. 

Oh and one of the nurses said today that Veda may get mispronounced as vita...so now we are leaning towards spelling it Vayda.

Dr Gomps I'm excited to see a new belly pic from you! How have you been feeling?

Lilrojo love the bump!


----------



## elleff

Was Veda the little girls name in My Girl?? I love it!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm getting a reduction/uplift as soon as we can save up for it; I'm tired of having mammoth boobs and not being able to find clothes that fit or bras that support them. HH is just ridiculous. My husband doesn't want me to have a reduction LOL, but he's not the one dealing with them. I would go down to a C cup I think. We have a lot of debts though, and were on one salary, so it won't happen for a good few years yet


----------



## DrGomps

Lara, I probably will want a lift. My bbs after nursing get so saggy. :haha: 

I love the name Brit! I can't wait to know what we are having so we can decide on names! 

Have two drs appts. First appt with the high risk clinic down the street from me. Really liked the dr for a change! All 3 babies look good. Will probably get scans at each appt. no pics, but will get pics from the second place. I think though I might be able to stay with my local hospital which is SUCH a relief!!! It's a 10 min walk vs 1 hr commute!


----------



## SugarBeth

With my last pregnancy, I went from a moderate C to a large DD. Well, after buying bras and growing out of them so many times, I stopped at DD, but my boobs barely fit while breastfeeding, so I'm not sure if they were even bigger.

This time I'm still breastfeeding, so while they're firmer now, I don't think they've grown. I'm at about a D now, but they're SO itchy that I think they're beginning to grow. The skin around and on them drives me nuts. 

I have a baby appointment today! The first in over five weeks, so I'm so eager for it that I could barely sleep. I need reassurance that baby is okay so badly so I can breathe again and get even more excited. I hate being chained to that fear. Only ten days until our gender ultrasound as well!


----------



## diamondlove33

Hi, Ladies!! :flower: 
I have not been able to get on here in SO LONG ugh! I am so relieved and happy to see that everyone's pregnancies are progressing - Congrats to my teammates on team pink!! Ah! So excited for everyone. Gromps I seriously can't wait to see your tummy! 

AFM -Welllll, we have been going through it, lately! Ah! DH had to go to Vegas for work for 5 days, had to be a single PREGNANT mom for 5 days and OHHHMMYYYYGGGGGOOSSSHH I was so exhausted I was in tears when he would call. I felt awful but I just needed him there! So, Props to all my single mommies out there b.c I honestly don't think I could do it. Then DH's catylitic (sp?) converter went out, so we were a one car, commuting family. ugh. THEN my transmission went out [thank god for rental cars] and on top of that DD's mother is causing so much havoc in our lives I was to scream. Then to top it OFF last night Dh's mother came over.. UGH - We told her we were having a girl, she proceeded to stomp her feet give two thumbs down and scream BOOOOOOO. Are you @&$%(#&%^# kidding me?!? lol GOSH! Vacay please!! 

Bellys getting big - and we've decided on a first name .. Kaelyn, Daddy gets to pick middle name so we're still waiting. She's going to have two middle names though b/c i'm throwing my grandmother's name in there [Marilee] .. Super old fashioned but I love my gma. 

Does anyone have hip-aches?? My hips HURT / ACHE all the time! Growing pains??


----------



## brit3435

Diamond my hips have been hurting alot too! I had it with my daughter too and my dr said it has to do with our tendons relaxing and allowing our hips to widen. He said it was worse for me bc I have really narrow hips...they have to move alot to fit a baby! 

Dr Gomps I can't wait to hear what you are having boys, girls, both!? So exciting! This is our last child and I'm a little sad I will never have a son but I'm more excited to have 2 little girls who I hope will be best friends :hugs:

Yes! The name Veda is from the movie my girl! I loved that movie as a little kid! I have had the name picked out since we first started trying to get pregnant the second time! I'm so glad I get to use it :happydance:


----------



## DrGomps

At my drs appt today I found out I have at least one :blue: and one :pink: 

One had his/her legs crossed.


----------



## brit3435

Congrats dr Gomps! :happydance:


----------



## onetwothreebp

That's awesome!! That would be neat if you had 2 boys and a girl so you would have 2 of each!


----------



## DrGomps

My bump and pics of my babies today. :D

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/601707_10101921543992263_1209878703_n_zpsfcca7c75.jpg

progression

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1017314_10101921543967313_1283953436_n_zpsaa154441.jpg

Baby A-Girl :pink:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1044010_10101921931605483_1190415947_n_zpsb12f807b.jpg

Baby B-BOY :blue:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/992794_10101921931695303_1257054216_n_zps2ef20781.jpg

Baby C-? :yellow:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1044220_10101921931770153_919596509_n_zpsde91f239.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/969144_10101921931830033_1850446413_n_zps992cfb7b.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

uterus is already at my belly button. :shock:


----------



## kdw1979

Hi ladies! I haven't been on for so long!

Congrats to everyone who has found out what they are having!!

We are having a 3D/Gender scan on Saturday, I can't flipping wait! 
There has been some drama surrounding this though! They allow family and friends into a viewing theatre where we are having our scan, so I have invited my mother and sister, my 13 yo DS and my 17yo nephew (who actually paid for us to have the scan, bless him) we also asked DHs sister (his only family) and she had invited her BF along with her!! I found this extemely rude, especially as neither DH or I can stand him and it's such a private personal time, I've had enough of random people looking inside my body over the past 12 years during fertility treatment after fertility treatment, so I got really upset and said I only wanted females (except the kids) there. He decided to tell SIL we cancelled the scan now, because DH doesn't want to offend her by saying her BF can't come. (This has annoyed me slightly, but it's his sister, his choice) 

Do any of you ladies think I'm being silly or out of order?


AFM; The midwife finally agreed to a ELCS!! I have really bad pelvic and back pain, most likely due to me being small and bump being big, if it's still like it in 3 weeks, I will be referred to physio. Also yesterday, I woke up feeling like I have been kicked in the bum, can't put weight on my right leg - I spoke to MW and she said it sounds like sciatica. I think I had it far too easy with my 1st pregnancy, I'm really suffering this time round!!
I feel some movements now, it's quite light but I can feel it. I was stood in Sainsbury's 2 nights ago and baby must have kicked 'down there'! It felt like an electric shock in my lady bits! DH giggled when I stood in the middle of a supermarket and said 'ohhhh, I've just been kicked in the fanny', I really don't know why I came out with that!!


----------



## Lara310809

Aww that's great that you have a mixed batch Dr Gomps! It would be interesting to see what baby 3 is. Are you going to ask them to look again in the next ultrasound?

We have to wait until the end of July for our scan; 20 week scan too, so not specifically a gender scan so we might not be able to find out. Fingers crossed though; I can't hardly wait :D I do t really care what gender it is, but I just want to know!

We have Darcy for a girl... No name for a boy.


----------



## elleff

Kdw1979 - I would be annoyed at this aswell. It's not a trip to the pictures it's viewing a very special screen with your unborn baby on it! 

The kicking thing sounds exactly like what I felt this afternoon! The first time I thought it was a cramp but then I didn't feel anything in between. It felt like a muscle spasm or being flicked inside! It happened about 4 times though and I really think/hope it was baba!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies. Had a scan today at 16+5. Was disappointed as the scan was so bad I could barely see anything and didn't get a picture even! But I finally got to hear the heartbeat which was brilliant, and she said the baby is doing perfectly so that's all the matters really.

Have a private gender scan in 3 weeks. Can't wait :happydance:

I find it really annoying that the nurses always say "ask any questions you want" but when I do ask questions they're very patronizing telling me not to stress myself reading things on the internet. Grrrrrrr 
Just cause I ask a question doesn't mean I'm Lying awake at night worrying. Its like educating myself is seen as a bad thing!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Dr.gomps your bump is just beautiful. Congrats on having a mix! :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies! 
Been away for a bit as I randomly stopped receiving emails telling me people had replied! So excited for all these gender reveals :)

I get my star scan next week and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm paranoid something's wrong as I'm not putting on any weight. Bump seems to be growing but haven't put on any weight for about 3-4. weeks so I'm scared :( Plus I found out yesterday I shoots have had a blood test done at 8-10 weeks to rule out some thyroid antibody thing (as I've got an underactive thyroid) which could potentially harm my baby but my gp just didn't order it!!!! So upset. Need to go back to hospital to get it done ASAP apparently. So lots of anxiety which I hope will calm down in the next weeks. 

Keep the names coming. I'm loving them!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

kdw1979 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on for so long!
> 
> Congrats to everyone who has found out what they are having!!
> 
> We are having a 3D/Gender scan on Saturday, I can't flipping wait!
> There has been some drama surrounding this though! They allow family and friends into a viewing theatre where we are having our scan, so I have invited my mother and sister, my 13 yo DS and my 17yo nephew (who actually paid for us to have the scan, bless him) we also asked DHs sister (his only family) and she had invited her BF along with her!! I found this extemely rude, especially as neither DH or I can stand him and it's such a private personal time, I've had enough of random people looking inside my body over the past 12 years during fertility treatment after fertility treatment, so I got really upset and said I only wanted females (except the kids) there. He decided to tell SIL we cancelled the scan now, because DH doesn't want to offend her by saying her BF can't come. (This has annoyed me slightly, but it's his sister, his choice)
> 
> Do any of you ladies think I'm being silly or out of order?
> 
> 
> AFM; The midwife finally agreed to a ELCS!! I have really bad pelvic and back pain, most likely due to me being small and bump being big, if it's still like it in 3 weeks, I will be referred to physio. Also yesterday, I woke up feeling like I have been kicked in the bum, can't put weight on my right leg - I spoke to MW and she said it sounds like sciatica. I think I had it far too easy with my 1st pregnancy, I'm really suffering this time round!!
> I feel some movements now, it's quite light but I can feel it. I was stood in Sainsbury's 2 nights ago and baby must have kicked 'down there'! It felt like an electric shock in my lady bits! DH giggled when I stood in the middle of a supermarket and said 'ohhhh, I've just been kicked in the fanny', I really don't know why I came out with that!!

I'd be really upset too!! She should ask if he can come rather than assume he can and invite him straight away. I'd be a bit upset at DH too for not explaining how we felt and just lying about the scan, but in my experience, men tend to shy away from sticky family situations so we just need to put up with it!! :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DrGomps said:


> uterus is already at my belly button. :shock:

Your photos are great!!!!!! So excite for you xxxxxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey ladies!
> Been away for a bit as I randomly stopped receiving emails telling me people had replied! So excited for all these gender reveals :)
> 
> I get my star scan next week and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm paranoid something's wrong as I'm not putting on any weight. Bump seems to be growing but haven't put on any weight for about 3-4. weeks so I'm scared :( Plus I found out yesterday I shoots have had a blood test done at 8-10 weeks to rule out some thyroid antibody thing (as I've got an underactive thyroid) which could potentially harm my baby but my gp just didn't order it!!!! So upset. Need to go back to hospital to get it done ASAP apparently. So lots of anxiety which I hope will calm down in the next weeks.
> 
> Keep the names coming. I'm loving them!!!

Hopinggirl..I still haven't put on even 1lb in 17 weeks. The nurse said its completely fine and many women don't gain weight until after 20 weeks. I also have to get my bloods done every 4 weeks because I have an antibody or something in my blood. Its a little worrying but she said not to stress over it. So I know how you're feeling :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> Been away for a bit as I randomly stopped receiving emails telling me people had replied! So excited for all these gender reveals :)
> 
> I get my star scan next week and I'm really looking forward to it - I'm paranoid something's wrong as I'm not putting on any weight. Bump seems to be growing but haven't put on any weight for about 3-4. weeks so I'm scared :( Plus I found out yesterday I shoots have had a blood test done at 8-10 weeks to rule out some thyroid antibody thing (as I've got an underactive thyroid) which could potentially harm my baby but my gp just didn't order it!!!! So upset. Need to go back to hospital to get it done ASAP apparently. So lots of anxiety which I hope will calm down in the next weeks.
> 
> Keep the names coming. I'm loving them!!!
> 
> Hopinggirl..I still haven't put on even 1lb in 17 weeks. The nurse said its completely fine and many women don't gain weight until after 20 weeks. I also have to get my bloods done every 4 weeks because I have an antibody or something in my blood. Its a little worrying but she said not to stress over it. So I know how you're feeling :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!! You've made me feel so much better about my lack of weight gain. :)

Sounds like you have what I might have... let's see what the results say in a couple of weeks. I just wish I could just enjoy the whole experience rather than stressing! As soon as I relax and enjoy it, something else comes along...


----------



## brit3435

Hoping girl I wouldn't worry about the lack of weight gain I have lost a pound in the past month and my dr said my weight is fine. I've only gained 3 lbs so far and I was thin to start with. In fact my baby is measuring a week ahead!

As far as the thyroid I found out I have an under active thyroid too I am taking medicine for it but they keep having to up the dose bc my levels are still off. My dr isn't worried about the baby bc of this though and he said its likely I had thyroid troubles throughout my pregnancy with my daughter and never even got it checked but she is perfect as can be :thumbup:


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps - my uterus is about an inch above my belly button already, though in this case it's just from having a stretchy uterus in my third pregnancy! I have a feeling I'm going to get big this time around!

Hoping girl 2 - in my pregnancy with my daughter, I don't think I gained any weight until I was over 20 weeks. I really didn't start gaining until 25+ weeks (but my body made up for it - in late second and all of third tri, I gained over 45 lbs!) 

AFM, I had a doctor appointment two days ago and baby sounded great. We get our gender ultrasound in 8 days!!

This is me at 17 weeks:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/week17_zpsb09e54b0.jpg


----------



## DrGomps

Oh wow sugarbeth, you look so Tiny though. All bump!! Glad all is going well!


----------



## lilrojo

17 weeks with baby number 3.. my 5th pregnancy.. 

18 days to my gender us though were not finding out.. will be fun to see baby again... 

as far as weight gain I too haven't gained any I lost at my last apt 3lbs.. so im not worried.. with my dd I gained 32lbs and my son 21lbs..
 



Attached Files:







17 weeks number 3.jpg
File size: 51.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ladies you at all the best :) glad to know ishouldn worry about not gaining weight. Sorry for panicking, first time doing this and I get anxious whenever I don't fit what the books tells me my body should be doing :) thank you again, you keep me sane!!!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its my first time too hoping girl. Its hard to know what to think about all the different things happening. I have to say though I have relaxed since my 12 week scan and am enjoying the pregnancy. I've been lucky so far regarding symptoms with nothing too bad. The nurse said I should expect to gain 2-3 stone from week 29 onwards. I hope that's not true as it seems a lot to gain in 20 weeks. I'm over weight as it is so I'm happy to not get too heavy!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so jealous of all you ladies with lovely round bumps; I have horrible saggy skin after my first pregnancy so I look fat all the time LOL


----------



## kdw1979

Hi Ladies!

Had my gender scan yesterday, it's a PINK one!! :pink:

To say we are over the moon is an under statement!! :happydance:

I also found out I have an anterior placenta, which is probably why her kicks are quite light and always only ever feel them on my left side, when she was scanning me, the wand was always on the left, so presume my placenta is on the right at the front?

Here's a picture of my cheeky little lady :haha:
 



Attached Files:







CJE 02.JPG
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit3435

Congrats kdw! So many pink bumps in here! 

Anyone else feeling an increase in Braxton hicks or feeling them at all? I'm starting to get them every evening now.


----------



## DHBH0930

So many girls!! Even in my photography, I hardly ever have photoshoots with little boys or women expecting boys. 

I haven't felt her move yet, not that I know of at least. I have gas all the time now and have heard it feels similar to gas bubbles... So maybe I have felt movement and just mistook her for gas...who knows. I'm not worried about it. I'm not even 17 weeks yet and my doctor said anywhere from 16-22 weeks in when I should start noticing her moving. I had a dream that I could feel her and woke up so disappointed that I couldn't since it seemed so real.

Also had another dream where I started bleeding and went to the doctor. He cut me open to take her out and check her then put her back in!?:shrug: I was thinking the whole time in the dream... 'Isn't an ultrasound easier?' :wacko:

I can tell where my mind is recently! All things baby! My mom and I are decorating the nursery this week! :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

kdw I only feel kicks on one side too; I wonder if that's why. If it is, it would be ,y third anterior placenta; was kinda hoping to get to experience a posterior for once :haha:

Heartburn is a b*tch right now :(


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH0930 said:


> So many girls!! Even in my photography, I hardly ever have photoshoots with little boys or women expecting boys.
> 
> I haven't felt her move yet, not that I know of at least. I have gas all the time now and have heard it feels similar to gas bubbles... So maybe I have felt movement and just mistook her for gas...who knows. I'm not worried about it. I'm not even 17 weeks yet and my doctor said anywhere from 16-22 weeks in when I should start noticing her moving. I had a dream that I could feel her and woke up so disappointed that I couldn't since it seemed so real.
> 
> Also had another dream where I started bleeding and went to the doctor. He cut me open to take her out and check her then put her back in!?:shrug: I was thinking the whole time in the dream... 'Isn't an ultrasound easier?' :wacko:
> 
> I can tell where my mind is recently! All things baby! My mom and I are decorating the nursery this week! :happydance:


OMG I had a dream where I was lying in bed and took the baby out of my tummy, had a look and put him back in. We dont know the sex yet but in the dream it was a boy. I wonder is it a premonition?!! Lol.


----------



## DrGomps

Congrats KDW...

I had my gender scan today and we are expecting :pink: :pink: and :blue:


----------



## DrGomps

Baby A-Girl-Genevieve (I think) she is SUPER active..punching and moving around...her cord was between her legs so took awhile to get the money shot. LOL

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/970949_10101931119602663_1304402598_n_zpsd6f8d029.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/BabyA_zpsafda02ac.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGoga3Gn8sc&feature=c4-overview&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ

Baby B-Our Benji (Benjamin)

this hand up gesture reminds me of something steve would do. :haha:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1001484_10101931119288293_170952138_n_zps5ceeac15.jpg

BOY :blue: money shot. 

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/BoyParts_zps3d37f5c9.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/BabyB_zps38114df9.jpg

Baby A punching Baby B in the back of his head! :haha:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-Hab7fRSZI&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ
Baby C our Shy Juliette

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1010311_10101931119457953_969364007_n_zpsd92cfc87.jpg

crossing her legs

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/BabyC_zps83e52c90.jpg

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/BabyC-2_zps1cff0683.jpg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eqTUXM7GMw&feature=c4-overview&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ

Baby B and C, most of the time B was facing down so finally got a shot of his face.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXNrpKAid_k&feature=c4-overview&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ

And the ENTIRE session...its long, about 36 minutes, so I don't expect anyone to watch the whole thing...but its neat to skim if you have never seen a multiple gestation ultrasound before...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IlHiFKf-sdc&list=UUD3pHjtifuYtqaa0PV4NyOQ


----------



## SugarBeth

I love your names, DrGomps! Especially Juliette, it's one of my favorites! So glad you got your mix of babies!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congrats KDW!!!

There are so many :pink: bumps in here!! I hope I can try to balance it out and add some :blue:... I find out in 8 days!!!

Gomps, your little boy is going to be so outnumber! :haha: Also, I love your name choices - you have such great taste!


----------



## luz

brit3435 said:


> Congrats kdw! So many pink bumps in here!
> 
> Anyone else feeling an increase in Braxton hicks or feeling them at all? I'm starting to get them every evening now.

Me! I have them quite often and it was starting to worry me because I didn't rembrr having them so early and frequent with my 1st. I called the dr and they said its normal- but to just take it easy when I start feeling them and f they continue take a Tylenol or a 30 minute warm bath to try to help the muscles relax.


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow love all those us scans I'm so jealous of all those pinks I hope on the 18th it will be pink for me too as I already have 3 boys keep ur fingers crossed for me :) and again congrats to all the gender scans


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Dr gomps, great scans!!!!! Loving the names too, especially juliette :) so glad
All is going well for your three little ones!!!


----------



## elleff

I love the scans dr gomps!!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats dr Gomps and great scan! Thanks for sharing glad everything is going so well!

DHBH its funny that you don't see as many boys at your photoshoots my whole family is girls but everyone I know who is pregnant or has been in the past few years has had boys lol. Weird how they seem to come in waves! 

Luz it makes me feel better that I'm not the only one having BH s! I had them early with my daughter as well started around 17 weeks but with her I started dilating at 30 weeks and water broke at 36. So I do worry a little I would like to carry this baby to 38 weeks if I can!


----------



## AJCart

Can't wait until I get to find out what I'm cooking up! We have Roxy Elizabeth picked out for a girl and Jackson Robert for a boy :) 

I think I might be starting to feel movements. I've just been getting an odd tickling feeling every now and then and felt a bit of a thump last night. 

Have an OB/GYN appointment day after tomorrow, so hopefully they will book me in for my 20 week gender/anomaly scan then. :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

AJCart said:


> Can't wait until I get to find out what I'm cooking up! We have Roxy Elizabeth picked out for a girl and Jackson Robert for a boy :)
> 
> I think I might be starting to feel movements. I've just been getting an odd tickling feeling every now and then and felt a bit of a thump last night.
> 
> Have an OB/GYN appointment day after tomorrow, so hopefully they will book me in for my 20 week gender/anomaly scan then. :)

Sooooooo jealous! Can't wait to feel something now! Keep getting twinges and trying to convince myself it's the baby kicking from the inside ;)


----------



## luz

I've been feeling my baby move for about a week now. I usually feel her when I'm laying down or sitting during or after meals. I'm getting so excited! I bought a few things on clearance this weekend and we picked out a name. We are going to name her Lucie Grace. My 19 mo old is starting to get really cute about the baby too. I really don't think he has any clue what is going on, but he knows my tummy is now known as a baby and will come lift up my shirt and give it hugs and kisses.


----------



## kdw1979

We have decided on a name too, Cora-Jane Ellen.

She seems to like it (or not) when I drink ice cold fruit juice, that's when she wriggles a lot.


----------



## SugarBeth

Five more days until we find out who this baby is! Baby is so active lately that it's been keeping me up the last two nights with the strong rolling and kicking. And kicks to the bladder are terrible, I nearly peed myself yesterday from one strong kick! lol. I can't wait to know if this baby is our Cece Snow or our Will! It drives me nuts feeling baby and baby being so real but not having any idea who they are.

Luz - love the name Lucie! It's one of my favorites!

Love hearing everyone's name choices!


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm I've only felt movement once or twice with this baby. Odd because with my daughter I was feeling strong movements by this stage. At 17 weeks you could feel her from the outside when she kicked. Perhaps that means this baby will be more mellow than Keira. (Who is very happy but very GO GO GO!)


----------



## Lara310809

Skadi said:


> Hmmm I've only felt movement once or twice with this baby. Odd because with my daughter I was feeling strong movements by this stage. At 17 weeks you could feel her from the outside when she kicked. Perhaps that means this baby will be more mellow than Keira. (Who is very happy but very GO GO GO!)

thats what my last pregnancies were like; my first baby only kicked sporadically and my second was constant. My second is much more restless and harder to settle than my first... Perhaps there's a link.


----------



## missa1984

I'm due December 5th! I'm hoping this one actually comes out before 41 weeks.


----------



## brit3435

I'm so excited, DH was able to feel baby kicking from the outside last night! It wasn't just once but several good strong kicks, this didn't happen with DD until around 22 weeks, but I had also put on a lot more weight by now with her so I'm sure that had something to do with it. I felt her kicking on my hand again this morning when I woke up, I can't believe how fast this pregnancy is going! 

Here I am at 17 weeks, and I just had to post this picture of my daughter because she is just so darn cute, I can't wait to have 2 lil ladies :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4









147edit2.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 3


----------



## onetwothreebp

I'm so odd, lol. My husband, myself, and my son were all born in odd years. I'm due December 31, 2013 and I really hope I'm early/right on time because I don't want a 2014 baby! LOL


----------



## Lara310809

onetwothreebp said:


> I'm so odd, lol. My husband, myself, and my son were all born in odd years. I'm due December 31, 2013 and I really hope I'm early/right on time because I don't want a 2014 baby! LOL

lol I can understand that. I had my eldest in 2010, my youngest in 2012 and this baby is due... December 2013 :dohh: I would have preferred a 2014 baby to make it even, but at the same time, this is how it played out so never mind :)

If I tell people in the future that my kids were born in 2010, 2012 and 2013 they'll assume the last two were really close in age, but actually the age gap between them is bigger than between my first two :D


----------



## Lara310809

Is anyone still sleeping on their tummy? I still am, but I think I'll have to stop soon. Can't get comfortable any other way though :wacko:


----------



## brit3435

Lara310809 said:


> Is anyone still sleeping on their tummy? I still am, but I think I'll have to stop soon. Can't get comfortable any other way though :wacko:

I stopped sleeping on my tummy a couple of weeks ago. It's my favorite way to sleep so its an adjustment but it hurts to lay on my tummy now :cry:


----------



## elleff

I feel like I'm laying on a space hopper when I lie on my belly! 

I haven't felt baby move much yet, really jealous of all you ladies feeling movement all the time!


----------



## DrGomps

I haven't laid on my stomach for awhile! 

Welcome Missa!! :hi:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I still lay on my stomach but with pillows surrounding me and somewhat a tummy/side sleeping hybrid


----------



## onetwothreebp

I sleep on my stomach still, I find baby kicks less when I do and I can actually get some sleep!


----------



## Skadi

I've always been a side sleeper so there is no transition for me when I am pregnant. lol.


----------



## ready2Bmum

OMG..ireland is in the middle of a heatwave..I can't cope! We're just not used to it!! Any tips from you ladies living in hotter climates?? Pregnancy + heat = hard work!!!!


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> OMG..ireland is in the middle of a heatwave..I can't cope! We're just not used to it!! Any tips from you ladies living in hotter climates?? Pregnancy + heat = hard work!!!!

I'm not sure what kind of temperatures you are dealing with in Ireland, but it is 107 degrees (42 degrees Celsius not sure which you use) where I live right now! I'm used to it, this has actually been a cooler summer than the past two. I swim a lot with my daughter and that helps keep me cool, I also eat ice cream and drink lots of ice cold water! I'm actually enjoying the hot weather though since I'm not that big yet, I'm sure it will be a different story in another month or 2!


----------



## Skadi

I deal with summer heat by turning on the central air. ;)


----------



## AJCart

Had my first OB/GYN appointment this morning. Got to have a quick peek at baby and hear the beautiful, strong heartbeat. My gender scan is 7 days away still! She had a quick look today, but bub wasn't very co-operative so although she didn't see any obvious dangly bits she couldn't say for certain. :)


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> OMG..ireland is in the middle of a heatwave..I can't cope! We're just not used to it!! Any tips from you ladies living in hotter climates?? Pregnancy + heat = hard work!!!!

i have lived out here for three years now, and had three pregnancies out here. I'm English born and raised so the climate here is horrible for me. I just can't get used to it. Here we have weather too hot for me for six months of the year! 

My only suggestions would be to get a fan and have it going in the house, or open all the doors and windows to let the wind through. Stay out of the sun especially between 11-3pm when it's hottest. Drink lots of water to stay hydrated.


----------



## Lara310809

I think the lilypie ticker is crazy; I was 17w yesterday and baby was 6in long. Today at 18w it's apparently 10in long. That's some crazy growing! My baby gaga ticker underneath (the rainbow one) still thinks its 6in LOL. SLIGHT variation!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Brit!!! 42&#8451; sounds like torture!!! Not if you're used to it I suppose! We have up to 30&#8451; here at the mo. Its our hottest summer in quiet a few years. We don't have aircon in our houses (or most cars) as we dont usually need it!
Water, ice pops, and light clothes it is so!


----------



## brit3435

Readytobemum and skadi I would die without central air conditioning! When it's this hot out we only go outside in the mornings or to swim in our backyard pool. 

Has anyone started on their baby's nursery yet? We have two empty bedrooms to choose from upstairs for the new baby, and I have chosen one and we have moved the crib into it. We still need to decide on a paint color for the walls and I'm thinking about doing a very light pink. My daughters room is purple and done in all disney princess decor. I still need to decide on decor for my new baby :shrug: I would love to hear what you all are planning!?


----------



## lilrojo

Its been warm here too.. blah summer and pregnancy lol.. We use our fans, go swimming, drink water, ice cream whatever.. :)

No real nursery here.. baby will be our room for a few months then go either in with my son or my daughter depending on gender lol


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm doing a jungle theme in the nursery. Even though we know what we are having, I wanted to stay gender neutral so that we don't have to buy new crib bedding, decorations, repaint, etc. since this will be the nursery for baby #2 in the future and could be a boy. Once we have #2, Kayla will be moved to the other bedroom down the hall and I can do a girlie theme in there then. (Pink and green with butterflies)

So that being said the nursery will be yellow on the top half, white wainscoting on the bottom half. We have leaf stencils for some greenery up top. Here is the bedding set we will get. I also have green drapes (the room darkening kind) for below the valance that comes with the set. Also all white furniture.

https://www.amazon.com/Jungle-Piece-Baby-Bedding-Cocalo/dp/B0057O8JBQ/ref=br_it_dp_o_nS_nC?ie=UTF8&colid=KEYHFFREUDZU&coliid=I2TOUAXE9RJT4O

We are just now getting started by working on wainscoting...can't wait to see it all done!


----------



## Skadi

we live in a 2 bedroom house so our daughters nursery is already setup. I think we might move to a large house at some point before the baby moves out from our room. Either way, the nursery is currently a pale lime with a winnie the pooh theme and white furniture. We went gender neutral with her and I love it. I'm not worrying about where baby will sleep as they will be in our bedroom for the first 6 months anyway.


----------



## brit3435

Thanks for the feedback ladies! We aren't planning on keeping the baby in our room at all this time. We kept my daughter in our room for the first month, but by 6 weeks she was sleeping through the night without a feeding so we moved her into her room to sleep and she slept better in her own room. We were really lucky with her being such a good sleeper. I worried about her a lot because she had reflux but we bought an angelcare baby monitor which tracks the baby's breathing and also monitors the temperature in the baby's room and an alarm goes off if the baby doesn't breath for more than 2 seconds or if the temperature goes out of the desired range. It also works as a regular baby monitor on top of everything else. We will use that again with this baby, its one of the best purchases we ever made!


----------



## DrGomps

we aren't doing a nursery...we will probably move sometime in the babies first year or so...

we have this bedding from my daughter...its gender neutral, https://www.amazon.com/Lambs-Ivy-En...sr=1-1&keywords=little+creatures+crib+bedding

will work for the trips....they will be in a crib in our room and my daughter is moving into the room with the nanny. full house....


----------



## Skadi

We have the Angel-care movement monitor too but having had a preemie I am hyper aware of SIDs and the risks so even with that monitor we kept her in our room according to guidelines until she was 6 months adjusted. (About 9 months actual) The monitor isn't meant to prevent SIDs, its more for reassurance than anything as it won't detect a problem in time for you to really do anything. Never-mind the fact that unless you know infant CPR ... what are you really going to do ( I don't!). I wouldn't and haven't relied on mine although it has given me peace of mind (and prevented me from sneaking in to see if she is still breathing when she takes longer naps lol!). Anyway... just saying that its nice to have but shouldn't in any way be relied on.


----------



## Lara310809

This is our third baby and we haven't been able to do a nursery for any of them. For the first and second we have been in a one bedroom flat so the bedroom was theirs (we slept in lounge), but they shared the room with boxes and bags as we have no other storage, so they don't spend time in the room

In our new house we just painted the room mint green, which ties in with the cot bedding we have already, and were doing cream and brown highlights. the room has to house the three of them (until we can get a bigger place, which might be five years), so it can't be too baby-like, and since we don't know the gender yet, were making sure it's gender neutral. We havent even moved in yet, and my eldest has since asked for a "princess room", so I said that if this third baby is a girl, we might paint it pink (much to my husbands dismay) in a couple of years' time; once the cot bedding has been given away. In the meantime I might get her one of those mosquito nets that hang from the ceiling around the bed, and put some little butterflies on it or something, so she feels a bit more princessy :D


----------



## Hoping girl 2

We're also doing up the nursery using a Safari theme :) As we won't know whether it's a boy or a girl, we thought that was the most gender neutral theme we could find. Then hopefully it'll also last for the second one. This is the design we chose, my mum is getting it hand made where she lives and will bring it over in October when she comes to visit - we thought this would be a nice way for her to get involved, as she's so far away!
 



Attached Files:







blanket_yellow.jpg
File size: 196.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping girl 2 said:


> We're also doing up the nursery using a Safari theme :) As we won't know whether it's a boy or a girl, we thought that was the most gender neutral theme we could find. Then hopefully it'll also last for the second one. This is the design we chose, my mum is getting it hand made where she lives and will bring it over in October when she comes to visit - we thought this would be a nice way for her to get involved, as she's so far away!

where does your mum live? My family are all in England, which is 2000 miles away. Now I have kids I realise how important they are, and it's hard on them being so far away too.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> We're also doing up the nursery using a Safari theme :) As we won't know whether it's a boy or a girl, we thought that was the most gender neutral theme we could find. Then hopefully it'll also last for the second one. This is the design we chose, my mum is getting it hand made where she lives and will bring it over in October when she comes to visit - we thought this would be a nice way for her to get involved, as she's so far away!
> 
> where does your mum live? My family are all in England, which is 2000 miles away. Now I have kids I realise how important they are, and it's hard on them being so far away too.Click to expand...

I live in England and my family are still in Peru :( So reaaaaaally far away! Hubby's family is only 15 minutes away though so that helps, even though it's not the same...


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> We're also doing up the nursery using a Safari theme :) As we won't know whether it's a boy or a girl, we thought that was the most gender neutral theme we could find. Then hopefully it'll also last for the second one. This is the design we chose, my mum is getting it hand made where she lives and will bring it over in October when she comes to visit - we thought this would be a nice way for her to get involved, as she's so far away!
> 
> where does your mum live? My family are all in England, which is 2000 miles away. Now I have kids I realise how important they are, and it's hard on them being so far away too.Click to expand...
> 
> I live in England and my family are still in Peru :( So reaaaaaally far away! Hubby's family is only 15 minutes away though so that helps, even though it's not the same...Click to expand...

:shock: that IS really far :(


----------



## brit3435

Lara I love the netting idea for your oldest I think my toddler would love something like that! 

Hoping girl2 I really like that jungle theme adorable! 

Skadi I don't use the angel care as a protection from SIDS. My dd was also a premie not like yours only 4 weeks early but we still got alot of info on it. From what our drs told us there isn't much you can do to prevent SIDS completely so I tried not to worry about it since we took all the preventative measures. The real concern with my daughter was her reflux I always worried she would spit up in her sleep and swallow it. I have no idea how to do infant CPR either lol but I do know how to clear her airway if she spit up and swallowed it the nurses in special care taught us how so I felt like I could at least do something. Luckily nothing ever happened where I had to! I can't even imagine how worried you must have been having a child born before 30 weeks hopefully your dr is taking extra precautions to help prevent this baby from being born so early. My dr said I will move into a higher risk category at 28 weeks. I will have biweekly ultrasounds and weekly cervix checks. Is your dr doing anything like that? 

Dr Gomps have you always had a nanny for your daughter? That is such a great idea and I bet it is nice having her to help out while you are carrying the triplets as well!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I would love an elephant bedding set/changing mat etc but not had much luck finding one yet. If any of u ladies come across something like that on a website would u let me know please? Especially you american ladies, you guys have everything!


----------



## Skadi

Brit - So far I've only seen my Family Dr who is new and doesn't seem to understand that this pregnancy is high risk. I took matters into my own hands though and called the obstetrician myself and am now on a cancellation waiting list to try and see her soon. So no plans yet in place to keep this baby in which is freaking me out. I was told at my 6 week checkup after Keira that I would be high risk from day 1 and not under shared care and I'd be seen bi-weekly from the start. I was told I'd be getting steroid shots at 26 weeks (I think). None of that has happened yet. I'm really anxious to be seen by someone who knows what they are doing. I DO NOT want to have to spend time in the hospital before the birth like last time and I DO NOT want another preemie!


----------



## brit3435

ready2Bmum said:


> I would love an elephant bedding set/changing mat etc but not had much luck finding one yet. If any of u ladies come across something like that on a website would u let me know please? Especially you american ladies, you guys have everything!

They have several elephant crib bedding sets on amazon.com just enter elephant crib bedding in the search bar and they had like 60 some to look at. 

Skadi I would really be freaking out if I were you as well. I have only seen by ob since I've been pregnant so that makes it easier as he knows my situation. I'm surprised they aren't offering you weekly progesterone shots. It's supposed to help prevent pprom. My dr said if my water had broken any earlier I would have to get them. Luckily my preterm labor was delayed for 10 days with medication and I made it to 36 weeks so besides reflux and a couple nights in the special care nursery my daughter was fine. The shots are supposed to help strengthen the amniotic sac and calm the uterus. It may just be something they do in the USA though as my dr said they are fairly new.


----------



## Skadi

I've had other people ask me if I was getting progesterone shots and I would honestly opt for them if they are offered here. I guess I have to just wait and see what happens and hope for the best.


----------



## DebbieF

I found out last week that we are having a girl! I am SO excited! :)


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congratulations DebbieF! Now to start picking girl names ;-)


----------



## onetwothreebp

The nursery is done in warm chocolate browns and tiffany blue right now. Asher will be moving out of the nursery around his birthday and will be moving into his own bigger room and I will let him have some input in decorations. It will probably be more blue and orange - he loves those colors!

I'd like to re-do the nursery completely for this baby, I'm thinking black and dramatic red but my OH says that's too much for a little baby :haha: For a boy, I'd love to do brown and green and (hopefully not) for a girl... green and pink? Lavender and ivory? Who knows. Girls are so difficult!


----------



## Lara310809

I find the girls stuff so much easier than boy stuff. I wouldn't know where to start with having a boy.


----------



## Dynamicmae

We having a little boy :D Soooo many team pinks in here!!!! Vey happy as I always wanted a boy first and then a girl.....


----------



## elleff

Congratulations all of you ladies finding out what you're having! Scan on Monday for me and still not sure whether to find out!!


----------



## Kaiecee

My scan is next Thursday still crossing my fingers its a girl :)


----------



## SugarBeth

My gender scan is TOMORROW!!!! I have NO inkling on who it is in there, but they're keeping me up all night with their kicks and pushing. Can't wait to know who's up to all this mischief!! 

I'm just praying baby shows us, because we're having a gender reveal party on Sunday!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I find out Monday!!! (If baby cooperates!)


----------



## brit3435

Congrats to all of the ladies finding out gender this week! It makes it so much more real to know who is in there kicking!


----------



## DHBH0930

Good luck ladies on you gender scans, can't wait to hear what you're having!

I still have yet to feel any movement and don't feel like I'm showing at all yet. I have had plenty of scans and she has always been healthy, I'm just ready to feel more pregnant. I can't help but worry in between each ultrasound, even though everything has been fine each time, I want the reassurance of her kicks in there! And to have a true bump.

Anyone else not feeling movement and not really showing yet? I feel like everyone on here is feeling lots of movement and I'm super jealous of all the baby bump pics.


----------



## lilrojo

Aww I just started feeling more movements.. and this is my 3rd.. I felt my first at about 20-21 weeks so give it time.. :) second was 14 weeks.. and now this one 18 weeks.. all babies are different.. :)

18 weeks today for me.. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

I am showing but no proper movement yet. I've been convinced its the baby once or twice but then nothing after so now I doubt it was the baby after all. I can't wait to feel regular proper movement!


----------



## Suzy_Q

I haven't felt my lil girl either. I figure she's my first so it may take until 20 or so weeks. I show but not to outsiders. It may take a while for strangers to rub my belly


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I've got a proper bump now but not felt any proper movements. Sometimes I feel strange twinges which I suppose could be stretching pains but when I had my scan on Wednesday the twinges happened when baby moved on screen sonow thinking maybe it's baby :) can't wait to feel proper movements now though! X


----------



## DrGomps

My babies kicks are getting so much stronger. I am loving feeling them. :cloud9: anyone doing a maternity photoshoot? I know it's early to think about. But my photographer wanted to do it before I got too big or immobile. Lol. 

We got a package that includes maternity, newborn, and quarterly shots of babies through the first year. I am excited! Love looking at ideas for the triplets. 

Good luck to all you finding out gender. 

I am starting to nest. I think I know my ability to do things is going to be limited. So starting to organize and clean things and got the triplet stroller. And started a registry.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I won't do any maternity photos because I haaaate how I look pregnant, but I love them on other people! That sounds like it's going to be a fantastic package, you'll get tons of photos out of that!


----------



## SugarBeth

I did professional pregnancy photos with my first pregnancy, but plan to do just home ones this time.


----------



## brit3435

I only have a couple pictures of myself pregnant with my daughter because I hated how I looked but now I look back at the few I have and wish I had more! I've been trying to take lots of pics with this pregnancy and I plan to do a maternity/family photo shoot around 30 weeks. 

Dr Gomps that package sounds fantastic! I have started to nest a little too, organizing the house and getting baby things back out. 

My 2 year old is really starting to understand that she is going to have a baby sister. She likes to pull my shirt up and sing to her it's so cute!


----------



## Skadi

I wanted to do a photoshoot with my first pregnancy but she came before it happened. I wouldn't do one for this pregnancy because I will feel guilty that I didn't do it with Keira if that makes any sense.. :/


----------



## WantaBelly

I've been SO busy with the kids & school. I'm trying to catch up on here. Congratulations to those who have found out what color shoes they are adding to their home. I am enjoying feeling my little ones kicks and hiccups at the moment while struggling with the name dilemma, I just don't think my husband and I will ever agree :shrug:


----------



## Lara310809

Baby/uterus is getting so big now that my muscles are starting to ache. I had PGP from 6wks in my last pregnancy. This time I didn't have the same discomfort early on so I thought I'd escaped it, but now I'm starting to ache "down below", and I think it's starting up again. Hopefully I can get another support band; that was pretty helpful last time.


----------



## DrGomps

Lara...I was having alot of PGP early on but it seems to be easing up.

I would feel guilty if I didn't do maternity photos with these babies plus its my last pregnancy and you get 3 for the price of one! :winkwink:


----------



## DrGomps

Sugarbeth. I am dying to know, what team are you on?


----------



## SugarBeth

DrGomps said:


> Sugarbeth. I am dying to know, what team are you on?

BLUE!! :blue: Baby gave us some VERY clear shots, ultrasound tech said there was zero doubt about it, he's all boy! Now we'll have one of each! :cloud9:

We're having the gender reveal party in less than four hours! I'll have to update afterwards, I'm really excited about it, hopefully we'll get some good pictures and everything will go over well!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Yay for :blue:!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats on your little boy sugarbeth! :happydance:


----------



## elleff

Congratulations!!!nso exciting!

I've been camping all weekend in the sun which has been a brilliant way to pass the time before my scan tomorrow!!! I have got serious butterflies I'm so nervous!


----------



## DrGomps

awe!! Congrats Sugarbeth on your son!! :dance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Thanks ladies! Had a great gender reveal party, though I'm so glad it's over - I'm SO tired that I could sleep a full week!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur baby boy


----------



## onetwothreebp

I can't sleep. I am so freaking nervous.


----------



## elleff

onetwothreebp said:


> I can't sleep. I am so freaking nervous.

Me neither. Do you have a scan today? I'm wide awake its only 6am...


----------



## DHBH0930

Can't wait to hear what you ladies are having! Congrats sugarbeth on the boy! :happydance:

Here is the nursery so far, paint and wainscoting done! Can't wait to have some more furniture in there, just the dresser/changing table so far. I'm working on refinishing the crib, the rest (decorations and furniture) are on our registry so we have to wait to see it fully decorated...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## diamondlove33

Oh my gosh, Sugarbeth, A BOY FINALLY! You're the first single pregnancy to have a boy! Gromps has one, too. More boy dust cos I know a few of you ladies are wanting boys. I really hope everyone gets what they want! I'm sorry I have been totally slacking on here.. 


Hey does anyone have RLP? .. It hurts :wacko:


----------



## onetwothreebp

I find out in roughly 2 hours. 

I want a boy so bad that I keep tearing up over it.


----------



## SugarBeth

diamondlove33 said:


> Oh my gosh, Sugarbeth, A BOY FINALLY! You're the first single pregnancy to have a boy! Gromps has one, too. More boy dust cos I know a few of you ladies are wanting boys. I really hope everyone gets what they want! I'm sorry I have been totally slacking on here..
> 
> 
> Hey does anyone have RLP? .. It hurts :wacko:

Wow, am I? That's neat! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

I hope this is a sign ill have a girl :)


----------



## DrGomps

I felt like someone else had a boy?? no??? LOL...wheres all the blue :dust: at??


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DrGomps said:


> I felt like someone else had a boy?? no??? LOL...wheres all the blue :dust: at??

I know I'm not finding out til baby is born but I'm 100% convinced I'm having a boy too :) Funny cause I haven't told anyone how I feel but everyone who sees me also says they think it's a boy. Time will tell!! :) xx


----------



## diamondlove33

onetwothreebp said:


> I find out in roughly 2 hours.
> 
> I want a boy so bad that I keep tearing up over it.

I hope boy for you! I felt the same way about a girl so I KNOW how hard it is! FX for your bundle of blue!!


and Gromps - I am pretty sure, I MAY be wrong but this thread has a lot of pink. It's pink season I feel like, everyone I know is having a girl!! 

and what about RLP ?? Anyone? I've had cramps all day.. is it normal? They don't hurt.. just uncomfortable


----------



## brit3435

Can't wait to hear the results of the gender scans today! 

Diamond I had bad round lig pain with my first pregnancy but not so much so far with this one...but it was more of a sharp pain when I moved suddenly. I wonder if what you are feeling is braxton hicks contractions? They are painless cramps and tightening of the uterus that come and go. Is that what it feels like? I have been having alot of the BHs so far.


----------



## DHBH0930

There are 5 boys so far. I'm keeping track on the first page. :flower:

It's been a really rough day. My family cat had to be put down, she was 18 and her kidneys were failing :cry: I can barely remember a time in my life when we didn't have her, I was 9 when we got her. It's especially hard to see my parents so upset. Downside of pets, I do not looking forward to dealing with that again anytime soon. My husband and I have 2 cats, brothers that are 6 years old, I plan on them living for forever :blush:


----------



## Mom2Hope

our gender scan was on Friday and we found out we are having a boy....Benjamin Edward...we are super excited...sorry I didn't post it sooner just had our company leave and they had been in for two weeks so I haven't been around anywhere a lot here lately...

DHBH I am so sorry for the loss of your cat...I know how hard it is to lose a pet...they are so much a part of our families and it hurts just as much when something sad happens....


----------



## brit3435

18 weeks: 

I can already feel my uterus at my belly button, where are you ladies feeling yours at now? Also I've started putting on serious weight, I gained 2lbs this week and I've officially gained a total of 7lbs, how much has everyone else gained thus far?
 



Attached Files:







018.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DHBH0930

Mom2Hope said:


> our gender scan was on Friday and we found out we are having a boy....Benjamin Edward...we are super excited...sorry I didn't post it sooner just had our company leave and they had been in for two weeks so I haven't been around anywhere a lot here lately...
> 
> DHBH I am so sorry for the loss of your cat...I know how hard it is to lose a pet...they are so much a part of our families and it hurts just as much when something sad happens....

Thanks, yep they are more then just an animal living in your house, definitely a member of the family.

Congrats on the boy! Benjamin is a great name, that's my DH's name :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> There are 5 boys so far. I'm keeping track on the first page. :flower:
> 
> It's been a really rough day. My family cat had to be put down, she was 18 and her kidneys were failing :cry: I can barely remember a time in my life when we didn't have her, I was 9 when we got her. It's especially hard to see my parents so upset. Downside of pets, I do not looking forward to dealing with that again anytime soon. My husband and I have 2 cats, brothers that are 6 years old, I plan on them living for forever :blush:

I am so, so sorry to hear that!! It must have been so tough for you!!!! Lots of hugs!!!!

I've got two kitties and a dog and I don't know how I'd cope if anything happened to them. Cats are 4 and dog is only 1 so hopefully still a long while to go! And of course I've made a deal with them... They get cuddles whenever they want and in return they will never ever die ;) xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> 18 weeks:
> 
> I can already feel my uterus at my belly button, where are you ladies feeling yours at now? Also I've started putting on serious weight, I gained 2lbs this week and I've officially gained a total of 7lbs, how much has everyone else gained thus far?

You look adorable! Mine is a bit above my belly button already, it's been at my belly button for about a month. it's stretchy this time around!

I've gained over 12 lbs. I haven't weighed myself in two weeks though.


----------



## SugarBeth

onetwothreebp said:


> I find out in roughly 2 hours.
> 
> I want a boy so bad that I keep tearing up over it.

How did it go??? Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Lara310809

I don't remember how much I weighed when I found out I was pregnant, so I couldn't tell you how much I have gained now, even if I do step on the scales. Im already overweight though, so no point scaring myself!

My uterus is at my belly button too I think; perhaps just below. But it's been there for AGES; I'm due a growth spurt now I think! Feeling kicks a lot of the time now; every day probably around 7 times a day. That's a lot compared to my previous pregnancies at the same gestation :) 

Still on the verge of moving house so when I go to the new house (still decorating) I end up so tired and hot (average temp here is about 35c now, and so humid). I can't wait for it to be done now.


----------



## elleff

Morning ladies! I had my scan yesterday and it was amazing. Everything seems to be perfect! She had a bit of trouble measuring the heart as baby was so curled up and uncooperative so I had to go for a walk around then come back! We found out we are pink :cloud9:<3<3<3


----------



## DrGomps

dhb, so sorry to hear about your cat. :hugs:


mom2hope...we are naming our son Benjamin too!!

brit, my uterus is SO high...I think near my ribs...I feel kicks in my ribs sometimes...its nuts...I love your bump!!

also...gained nearly 25 lbs already. :dohh: But within the recommended guidelines for trips so trying not to worry about it.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH so sorry about your kitty! Our cats are like our children so I can't even imagine how you must feel. :hugs:

Elleff congrats on more pink!! This thread is just bursting with pink but I'm sure blue will catch up! 

Dr Gomps I can't imagine all the kicks you must be feeling now. I feel my little girl moving every hour or so and when I'm laying down you can see my belly moving like crazy. In a few weeks your belly will be jumping around in all directions! When are you having your maternity photos done? 

I am so excited we are going on a week long vacation in two weeks to the beach! It will be our last vacation as a family of three! I just hope I will be able to keep up with dh and dd :haha:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Joining the pink team :(


----------



## elleff

I know it's hard when it's not what you want but at least you have a healthy baby. You'll love her, girls are so cute :)


----------



## DrGomps

brit...its nuts...I feel them all over...its going to be crazy when they get bigger!!!

onetwothreebp...sorry your disappointed...but I have to say..team :pink: is pretty amazing!!

Brit...vacation sounds AWESOME!! I need one...my boss is back and is driving me crazy.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I'm hoping to get excited about it, right now I'm still processing and saying goodbye to the dream I had. 

And at least I know what NOT to do with a daughter, given my own history!


----------



## SugarBeth

onetwothreebp said:


> I'm hoping to get excited about it, right now I'm still processing and saying goodbye to the dream I had.
> 
> And at least I know what NOT to do with a daughter, given my own history!

(((Hugs))) give yourself a few days, or even a week or two, to feel some no-guilt grief. You're not upset over your healthy daughter, you're grieving the loss of the little boy you built up in your dreams. That will fade and you will fall head over heels for that little girl. Once she's out, you'll realize she's perfect for you and wont be able to believe you ever wanted it any other way!


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> DHBH so sorry about your kitty! Our cats are like our children so I can't even imagine how you must feel. :hugs:
> 
> Elleff congrats on more pink!! This thread is just bursting with pink but I'm sure blue will catch up!
> 
> Dr Gomps I can't imagine all the kicks you must be feeling now. I feel my little girl moving every hour or so and when I'm laying down you can see my belly moving like crazy. In a few weeks your belly will be jumping around in all directions! When are you having your maternity photos done?
> 
> I am so excited we are going on a week long vacation in two weeks to the beach! It will be our last vacation as a family of three! I just hope I will be able to keep up with dh and dd :haha:

Brit, I can't believe you have so much movement and I still have nothing. I'm starting to worry a bit...


----------



## DHBH0930

elleff said:


> Morning ladies! I had my scan yesterday and it was amazing. Everything seems to be perfect! She had a bit of trouble measuring the heart as baby was so curled up and uncooperative so I had to go for a walk around then come back! We found out we are pink :cloud9:<3<3<3

Congrats! :happydance:



brit3435 said:


> Brit, I can't believe you have so much movement and I still have nothing. I'm starting to worry a bit...

My doctor said 16-22 weeks is when you should start noticing movement. I'm pretty sure I've felt her just the past few days now, I was feeling the same way. Still not much, just a couple kicks in the evening when laying down. It's pretty faint still, so if she does it during the day I'm not noticing it. I've heard it can take longer to feel movement depending on the placement of the placenta and baby. I hope you feel something soon!


----------



## Skadi

ready2Bmum said:


> Brit, I can't believe you have so much movement and I still have nothing. I'm starting to worry a bit...

Don't get worried about it yet! This is my second pregnancy and I still haven't felt anything, although by 15 weeks with my daughter I could feel tiny little kicks that felt like bubbles and by this time you could see and feel her kicks from the outside. Like Brit said, it depends on where your placenta is and even the position of the baby. :hugs:


----------



## diamondlove33

brit3435 said:


> 18 weeks:
> 
> I can already feel my uterus at my belly button, where are you ladies feeling yours at now? Also I've started putting on serious weight, I gained 2lbs this week and I've officially gained a total of 7lbs, how much has everyone else gained thus far?

I think mine is just under my bellybutton, I THINK i feel her moving but i'm so unsure, I still worry all the time about her and hope she is okay..
As of my last appt, I had only gained 3 pounds total.. @ 14 wks.. This appt i'lll be just over 19wks so we will see. I'm sure I've gained a couple more pounds. I have severe anxiety about going over 130lbs, I gained a lot of weight a few years ago and have managed to stay around 122-125 since. So getting back up there is scary. So I just make sure I ONLY get weighed at my dr appts so theres no trouble. 



elleff said:


> Morning ladies! I had my scan yesterday and it was amazing. Everything seems to be perfect! She had a bit of trouble measuring the heart as baby was so curled up and uncooperative so I had to go for a walk around then come back! We found out we are pink :cloud9:<3<3<3

Congrats on team pink! It's crazy how many people are having little girls!:cloud9:



onetwothreebp said:


> Joining the pink team :(

I'm sorry for your disappointment, although I know how you feel because I would have felt the same way if we ended up being on team blue.. 
Give yourself some time to be upset. And then hopefully it will start to turn around.. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## DrGomps

ready2beamum/dhb...its normal to feel a bit later in your first pregnancy...also depends on placenta position...posterior means you will feel later...

I have to take the GTT test tomorrow. :grr:

also having alot of BH...not a fan...this pregnancy is so scary.


----------



## brit3435

I need all of your prayers ladies...I got some bad news from my dr today. I had a quad marker blood test done and my afp levels came back very high. This could mean that the baby has a neural tube defect. I have to see a perintologist tomorrow morning for an ultrasound. I can't stop crying, I am so worried.:cry: My dr. did say that bleeding in pregnancy can cause a false positive and I've had a lot of bleeding with this pregnancy so I'm hoping and praying that that's all it is.


----------



## DrGomps

Brit, from what I read the AFP test isn't 100% about anything...are you going to do an amnio to check???

:hugs: and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm not worried anymore about movement, I'm like 95% sure I've felt her the past few days. The first time I was unsure but I have felt it each night since and feels different then gas. It's so strange and amazing at the same time :cloud9:

Caught up with a couple girls that haven't been on our board for a long time, even more pink was added! Now at 13 girls and 5 boys! Wonder if all the team :yellow:s will have boys! :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> I need all of your prayers ladies...I got some bad news from my dr today. I had a quad marker blood test done and my afp levels came back very high. This could mean that the baby has a neural tube defect. I have to see a perintologist tomorrow morning for an ultrasound. I can't stop crying, I am so worried.:cry: My dr. did say that bleeding in pregnancy can cause a false positive and I've had a lot of bleeding with this pregnancy so I'm hoping and praying that that's all it is.

Will be thinking of you :hugs: I hope everything turns out ok!


----------



## tublet

Hello everyone I have mad it back to his thread!!

I'm 29 and from the uk pregnant with my first and due on the 7th dec with a baby girl.

Can't wait!

Everything seems to be going ok so far and I have celebrated passing the gestational diabetes test with a mars ice cream bar!


----------



## tublet

Hope everything is ok, I had to have this test as I missed the NT one. They asked me a lot about bleeding as they said it gives false results.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thinking of u Brit :hugs:


----------



## DrGomps

wow...DHB...thats alot of :pink:!!

I really like what you have done with the front page!


----------



## AJCart

Thinking of you brit!!

My gender scan is in 2 hours!!


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> Thinking of you brit!!
> 
> My gender scan is in 2 hours!!

Exciting!! Can't wait to know :flower: Going by the pattern of this thread I will guess girl! :haha:

Good luck, keep us posted! :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Brit, Thinking of you. Hope it all goes well and keep us posted!!!! Xxx


----------



## AJCart

Just to add to the overwhelming amount already in this thread...we're team :pink:!


----------



## elleff

Hi DHB just noticed I'm still on 7th Dec on the front page, but they moved me forward to 4th. Could you possibly update for me? Thankyou :)


----------



## elleff

Thinking of you Brit, really hope its absolutely nothing. :hugs:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

So jealous of you and your little girls :) Hope my LO turns out to be a girl, even though I'm positive it's a boy! I suppose a tiny, gorgeous, handsome little man in my life wouldn't be too bad either :)


----------



## justonexxx

hi ladies I haven't posted for a while sorry :blush:
I'm team blue!!!! 

xxx


----------



## DrGomps

congrats elleff on yoru boy and being half baked!!!

congrats just one on your boy! Love your avatar!!


----------



## DrGomps

my 17 Week Bumps and a comparison to my daughter

Getting HUGE!!

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/557574_10101953586039743_2124694256_n_zps374381aa.jpg

every week there is a HUGE change...

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/72528_10101953585999823_634058409_n_zps8f3e0054.jpg

comparison to Josie...the crazy thing is I weigh LESS with the triplets then I did with her at this point!! :shock:

https://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a525/teamJosie/1004626_10101953594083623_2029647951_n_zps1b7d2e78.jpg


----------



## brit3435

Congrats to the ladies with newly revealed genders! 

Dr Gomps you look fantastic! Your bump is huge but your all baby! 

My ultrasound and appt with the perinatologist is in 2 hours. I hardly slept last night and baby was up all night kicking too. I'm hoping its a false positive because of the bleeding I've had earlier in pregnancy but its hard not to let your mind go to that dark place of what if especially in the middle of the night. My dr said they may want to do an amnio if they don't find anything on the ultrasound because my afp levels were not just high but very high. If the dr recommends amnio I will have it done but I'm nervous. Has anyone had an amnio before?


----------



## DrGomps

at least with amnio you can get some answers...sorry you have to go through this...hope this appt gives you some answers...even then though I don't think its 100%


----------



## Kaiecee

Wish me luck ladies I find out tomorrow and hoping for a girl after having 3 boys but will be excited either way :)


----------



## brit3435

We got wonderful news at our scan this morning, our baby is absolutely perfect! The ultrasound took awhile and it was more detailed than any ultrasound I've ever had, but it was so neat to see every little detail of our little Vayda. They checked each vertebrae in her spine, they checked 7 different areas in her brain, all of her organs, we looked at blood flow to all of her organs and to the placenta, we even got to see the lens of her eyes! Everything was completely normal, and the doctor even said she looks exceptionally healthy! The dr. believes the high test result was caused by the subchorionic hematoma I had earlier in pregnancy. They offered amnio but I opted against it because of the risks. The only bad news we got is that because of the high afp I am at a higher risk for preterm labor and preeclampsia/ and or other problems in the third trimester. Since I'm already at risk for preterm labor after having preterm labor with my daughter I will have to get ultrasounds in the third trimester to check for growth and I will be on restriction. This dr. felt like I shouldn't be exercising at all for the remainder of the pregnancy. 

Thanks again ladies for all the thoughts and prayers! And congrats and FX for all those gender scans I hope everyone gets what they want!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Yay Brit!!! I'm so happy for you. Soooo glad it all went well for you and your little vayda. Happy rest of 9 months for you xxx


----------



## DrGomps

yay Brit! excellent news!! So glad all is well!! :dance:

I had my AFP done today as well as the GTT....though I have read AFP is higher in triplet pregnancies so hopefully they won't try and scare me too much if the results are high.


----------



## brit3435

DrGomps said:


> yay Brit! excellent news!! So glad all is well!! :dance:
> 
> I had my AFP done today as well as the GTT....though I have read AFP is higher in triplet pregnancies so hopefully they won't try and scare me too much if the results are high.

Yes the dr I saw today said that afp can be really high in multiple pregnancies but that its totally normal :thumbup:


----------



## WantaBelly

Here is an ultrasound picture from my 18 week apt today. Congratulations to those who just found out the gender! :flower: Dr. you look fantastic! I'm waiting to post a proper bump but its definitely there now.
 



Attached Files:







18 weeks.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DHBH0930

This is probably the most random question so far :blush: but has anyone else noticed changes in their belly button yet? I've heard of women"s belly button popping out during late pregnancy. But I noticed mine looks different already, its like more open I guess you can say? Used to be more of like a slit, now when looking in a mirror it is perfectly round and I can see to the back of it. I'm sure it's from my belly stretching out, just thought it was interesting how it looks so different already :haha:

One thing I don't like is since I seem to have a deep belly button I have researched online and that's probably the reason why I have a "double belly" look, instead of a perfectly round baby bump it caves in a bit at my belly button. I've heard some women say it never smoothed out for them. I would love to have a round belly but obviously in the scheme of things it doesn't really matter. I just feel like I look lumpy and overweight instead of pregnant :dohh: 
Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Lara310809

M belly button was always a deep innie, and in each pregnancy it just stretched and got shallow; it never popped or was even close to popping. 

Brit, Glad your scan went well after all that :)

- - - 

I called the midwife this morning, and left a message on the answer machine. I've been breathless the past couple of weeks, and I asked my MIL, who before she retired was the head midwife here. She said its probably nothing, but it could be linked to anaemia. I had my bloods done at 16wks, and they said they'd call me if there were any problems, and they haven't. The thing is, even when I'm not pregnant I'm borderline anaemic, and when I'm pregnant it gets worse. This is the first time I haven't been called and asked to take extra iron, so I was already dubious about it. My MIL said to get checked out, perhaps have BP taken again and maybe more bloods if they deem it necessary.

6 days until our scan! :D


----------



## elleff

Brit that is such good news! Your scan sounds amazing! 

Wantabelly I love your scan!


----------



## brit3435

Wantabelly great pic of your lo!

DHBH I also have a deep innie. During my last pregnancy my. Belly button looked so strange! It half popped the top was an innie the bottom an outie and was really flat looking. However I had my appendix removed when I was 24 so I have a scar on the bottom of my belly button and that may have been the reason why that part popped out. My belly goes out right at my belly button too bc that's where my uterus is. I think your belly will round out once your uterus is a couple inches above your belly button :flower:

Kaicee good luck on your gender scan today! Sending you pink dust!

Lara I felt out of breath twice with my last pregnancy and it was really scary I had no idea it could be caused by anemia I hope you get that resolved soon! 

Oh and I forgot to mention that during the scan yesterday baby Vayda was awake and kicking and rolling for the first 30 mins or so and then she curled up into a little ball and went to sleep! The ultrasound tech has to push on my belly to wake her up it was so adorable! It's amazing how much they already act like a little person at this stage.


----------



## threegirls

Congrats to all you ladies who have had your gender scans and :hugs: to those who didn't get what they wanted. 

My due date was changed to December 18th if that could please be changed on the front page. :) 

I have my 20 week scan on August 1st and hopefully we will be able to find out the gender....I'm so nervous already :wacko: then we leave to go on vacation to Disney world on August 3rd. I think I'm just as excited as my girls haha


----------



## SugarBeth

threegirls said:


> Congrats to all you ladies who have had your gender scans and :hugs: to those who didn't get what they wanted.
> 
> My due date was changed to December 18th if that could please be changed on the front page. :)
> 
> I have my 20 week scan on August 1st and hopefully we will be able to find out the gender....I'm so nervous already :wacko:* then we leave to go on vacation to Disney world on August 3rd. I think I'm just as excited as my girls haha*

SO Jealous! I'm a huge Disney World fan, but I haven't been able to go back in years. I guarantee that when we finally do go again, I'll be more excited than all the kids combined! :haha: We went on a Disney Cruise last year and we all had a blast, I'm hoping to do another one in the next two years.

Brit - so happy you had a good scan!


----------



## threegirls

Oh I'm beyond excited. I've never been before but I can only imagine how great it's going to be. My husband booked everything and while I would have been more worried about price he picked one of Disney's deluxe resorts facing the magic kingdom so that we can watch the fireworks every night. I seriously CAN'T WAIT. I didn't know this but you can also book a trip online in advance and make payments so I think we will go ahead and book again for next year lol


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy to announce its a boy for us wanted my little girl but I told dh we weren't finished :) 
But we are very happy


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Happy to announce its a boy for us wanted my little girl but I told dh we weren't finished :)
> But we are very happy

How many boys does that give you? Sorry the pink dust didn't reach you, but glad you are happy to be having a healthy baby boy :flower:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Kaiecee said:


> Happy to announce its a boy for us wanted my little girl but I told dh we weren't finished :)
> But we are very happy

Let's switch bumps! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I wish we could lol


----------



## Kaiecee

This will make me at 4 boys 0 girls lol
I told dh to relax while he can because he's not done just hope my next is a girl so I can retire I don't have easy pregnancies but we will give it one more shot


----------



## SugarBeth

You're going to have SO much fun. I've stayed in all the deluxe resorts and they're all amazing. Do you know which one you're staying in? 

Sounds like you have an awesome Dh! I think mine will faint if I ever show him the prices for tickets and hotel fees. One year I'll just have to book things and hide his eyes!




threegirls said:


> Oh I'm beyond excited. I've never beenbefore but I can only imagine how great it's going to be. My husband booked everything and while I would have been more worried about price he picked one of Disney's deluxe resorts facing the magic kingdom so that we can watch the fireworks every night. I seriously CAN'T WAIT. I didn't know this but you can also book a trip online in advance and make payments so I think we will go ahead and book again for next year lol


----------



## threegirls

Kaiecee said:


> This will make me at 4 boys 0 girls lol
> I told dh to relax while he can because he's not done just hope my next is a girl so I can retire I don't have easy pregnancies but we will give it one more shot

LOL we have 3 girls and haven't found out what this one is yet but my DH says we will keep going....I'm just not so sure about that :haha: congrats on your boy though.



SugarBeth said:


> You're going to have SO much fun. I've stayed in all the deluxe resorts and they're all amazing. Do you know which one you're staying in?
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome Dh! I think mine will faint if I ever show him the prices for tickets and hotel fees. One year I'll just have to book things and hide his eyes!

LOL We're staying at the Polynesian Resort! It was opposite with us....I nearly fell over when I saw the price but that's why he booked without me knowing. He knows I probably would have chosen a moderate resort or even stayed somewhere outside of Disney but I'm excited now and glad that he did pick a better resort. I'm sure it will make the trip even more magical :)


----------



## brit3435

Three girls how old are your girls? This will be two girls for us but dh says two is plenty unless I want more lol. I think it will be so much fun to have two of the same gender. I have three sisters and dh has five sisters no brothers on either side so even if we kept trying I don't think we would have a boy :haha:

Kaicee congrats on your little boy! Wow 4 boys you are going to have your hands full! How old are your older boys? At least your youngest will have a brother super close in age I bet they will be best buds!

I cannot wait to go to disney land when our little girls are a bit older my daughter is already obsessed with all disney princesses!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so excited for our 20 week scan on Wednesday; but I have a really strong feeling that baby's legs will be crossed and we won't get to find out the sex :( I hope I'm wrong because I'm desperate to know; it's all I can think about. We have two girls already and were desperate for a boy, but at the same time I love the idea of another girl so that there are three sisters. I honestly don't know whether I'll have disappointment or not when I find out either way. We were sad when we didn't get a boy last time, and that was supposed to be out last baby. We'll see...


----------



## brit3435

Good luck Lara! If I had any blue dust to send you I would :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Now I want to go to Disney world :) 

My boys are 12 6 6months and I'm about 19 weeks with this one so my 2 younger ones will be 11mths apart :) 

Ill maybe try one more time for a girl if not ill be happy for what I got :)


----------



## DrGomps

fx'ed Lara you get that blue bump! Not long till you find out!!

I had to do the 3 hr GTT test, since I failed my 1 hr. Absolute torture and misery. I pray I passed.


----------



## Kaiecee

I had an early gd test because with my 3rd I had it and I had to do injections 3 times a day but I passed my early test hope I pass the one at 26 weeks 

I hope ur test comes back ok


----------



## DrGomps

I passed!!! That test sucks! I have to have it again around 27 weeks...


----------



## threegirls

brit3435 said:


> Three girls how old are your girls? This will be two girls for us but dh says two is plenty unless I want more lol. I think it will be so much fun to have two of the same gender. I have three sisters and dh has five sisters no brothers on either side so even if we kept trying I don't think we would have a boy :haha:
> 
> Kaicee congrats on your little boy! Wow 4 boys you are going to have your hands full! How old are your older boys? At least your youngest will have a brother super close in age I bet they will be best buds!
> 
> I cannot wait to go to disney land when our little girls are a bit older my daughter is already obsessed with all disney princesses!

I have a 7 year old and twin 5 year olds. We never ever dreamed that we would have twins or that we would have three little girls already. They are a huge blessing but I seriously cannot believe that we are doing this all over again. Girls really run thick in both sides of our family too. My DH has one sister and she has all girls then I have a sister and she has a daughter. My DH is the last of his name if we don't ever have a boy :( talk about pressure lol


----------



## DrGomps

fx'ed 3 girls that you get that boy!!


----------



## brit3435

Three girls I hope you get your boy this time! We are also the last in line to pass on the family name, but I don't think either one of us feels the pressure to carry it on with a son. My husband has five older sisters so they kept trying until they finally got a boy in their mid 40s! I don't even want to be pregnant in my 30s so since I will be 30 in a couple of years I think I'm done after this. I've heard that you can change your eating habits and such to increase your chances of conceiving a girl or boy but I don't know if it works, I definitely eat a girl diet though! 

Dr Gomps I'm glad you passed your test! Do you have to take it earlier with multiples? I don't think I had to take it until 30 weeks or so with my first pregnancy.


----------



## SugarBeth

threegirls said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> You're going to have SO much fun. I've stayed in all the deluxe resorts and they're all amazing. Do you know which one you're staying in?
> 
> Sounds like you have an awesome Dh! I think mine will faint if I ever show him the prices for tickets and hotel fees. One year I'll just have to book things and hide his eyes!
> 
> LOL We're staying at the Polynesian Resort! It was opposite with us....I nearly fell over when I saw the price but that's why he booked without me knowing. He knows I probably would have chosen a moderate resort or even stayed somewhere outside of Disney but I'm excited now and glad that he did pick a better resort. I'm sure it will make the trip even more magical :)Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome! The Polynesian is great, and I love the monorails. They are really expensive hotels, but so worth it, especially as I love the Magic Kingdom. It's a totally different experience to stay inside of Disney, but as a warning - you can never go back to staying outside of Disney after you experience it!
> 
> 
> 
> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> I cannot wait to go to disney land when our little girls are a bit older my daughter is already obsessed with all disney princesses!Click to expand...
> 
> Same here. My daughter LOVES the princesses, probably because I overloaded her with Mickey and Minnie and the Princesses. She loves it all! She had such a blast on the Disney cruise, I can't imagine how she'd react to Disney World. Can't wait to go back with my own children!Click to expand...


----------



## threegirls

Thank you! I hope so too but I'm not overly optimistic about it. We did gender sway to a certain degree. I read the book by Dr. Shettles on how to sway for a boy. Changed my diet and timed everything but in the end it's not up to me it's up to a higher power. I just wanted to increase my chances a little bit. If it's meant to be it will be (or that's at least what I keep telling myself)

I know how you feel about trying again. I'm getting older too and I'm not so sure I would want to do this again. It's been 5 years and I can already tell a difference in how hard this pregnancy is compared to when I was younger. Plus I'd really like to raise my kids and spend time enjoying my husband when we're not too old lol


----------



## Kaiecee

threegirls said:


> Thank you! I hope so too but I'm not overly optimistic about it. We did gender sway to a certain degree. I read the book by Dr. Shettles on how to sway for a boy. Changed my diet and timed everything but in the end it's not up to me it's up to a higher power. I just wanted to increase my chances a little bit. If it's meant to be it will be (or that's at least what I keep telling myself)
> 
> I know how you feel about trying again. I'm getting older too and I'm not so sure I would want to do this again. It's been 5 years and I can already tell a difference in how hard this pregnancy is compared to when I was younger. Plus I'd really like to raise my kids and spend time enjoying my husband when we're not too old lol




I feel exactly like u I want to enjoy my kids now before I'm too old but ill try for a girl maybe one more time being pregnant takes a lot out if me I'm sick the whole way thru so its no fun plus I had one baby jan 2013 and this one will be born dec 2013 I feel like I've been preggers forever


----------



## Lara310809

The family line we wanted to use (MILs maiden name) actually already died out with my MILs generation, but my husband revived it with him and when I married I took that name. So far we have two girls and I expect another. Thankfully OH isn't too worried anymore about keeping the name alive; I mean, he's sad about it, but he's accepted that it will probably die out again. I guess it just wasn't meant to be :shrug:

As for the Shettles method; we looked into that to sway for blue, but then I found an article that said it was all nonsense. I can't find it right now but it was basically proven that Shettles guessed a lot and just published it as fact when he was actually wrong. I hope you get your boy though; fingers crossed. 

I had my first baby when i was 25, and I will be 29 when this baby is due - I know I don't want to continue having babies into my thirties; even now I can feel the difference with each pregnancy. My mum had babies at 32 and 34; I can't imagine having to go through all of this again, 5 years older :lol:


----------



## DHBH0930

Have I gone crazy or is a whole page of comments missing? I posted saying we will miss drgomps and another post about my baby kicking. Other people posted too and it's all gone. Did I imagine this? :shrug:


----------



## onetwothreebp

DHBH0930 said:


> Have I gone crazy or is a whole page of comments missing? I posted saying we will miss drgomps and another post about my baby kicking. Other people posted too and it's all gone. Did I imagine this? :shrug:

No, I imagine a mod deleted them. 

Congrats on feeling kicks! I haven't felt anything really solid yet, more just of butterfly twinges.


----------



## DHBH0930

onetwothreebp said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Have I gone crazy or is a whole page of comments missing? I posted saying we will miss drgomps and another post about my baby kicking. Other people posted too and it's all gone. Did I imagine this? :shrug:
> 
> No, I imagine a mod deleted them.
> 
> Congrats on feeling kicks! I haven't felt anything really solid yet, more just of butterfly twinges.Click to expand...

Ok thanks! Just making sure I wasn't crazy. That's very bizarre that they would have deleted them :shrug: 

Anywho I DID say that I've been feeling lots of real kicks but that each time my DH is actually home to feel it she stops as soon as he comes to feel :dohh: he still has plenty of time I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## brit3435

DHBH my little girl will be kicking like crazy but as soon as my husband tries to feel her she stops, no command performances I guess lol


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> DHBH my little girl will be kicking like crazy but as soon as my husband tries to feel her she stops, no command performances I guess lol

Haha.. I guess our girls are shy about their kicks right now and don't want to share them with their daddies till they are stronger :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I feel my kicks but I'm waiting till they are a little stronger to tell dh to touch


----------



## SugarBeth

Did anyone get DrGomps name before it was deleted? I wanted to join her fb,


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> Did anyone get DrGomps name before it was deleted? I wanted to join her fb,

Andrea Gompers Sandhoff


----------



## AJCart

Woah wait where's drgomps going?


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> Woah wait where's drgomps going?

She was having issues with the site, and has decided to take a break from it.


----------



## AJCart

Ahh, ok then. I must have missed all that. Thanks DHB!


----------



## Kaiecee

Some people can b mean on this site especially the site "the bump"


----------



## elleff

How's everyone doing? Does anyone have red raw gums? :(


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes I so hate brushing so sensitive


----------



## DHBH0930

My 19 week scan tomorrow! :happydance: not at all worried about baby being healthy since now I have kicks everyday as reassurance. HOWEVER, I have to admit I am a bit worried that they will tell me its a boy now. My private scan said it was clearly a girl, the pic I have shows that there was nothing between the legs at 15.5 weeks... I wouldn't have been upset to find out its a boy at that u/s but now I would be disappointed since I have gotten attached to the idea of having a daughter for the past few weeks.... Part of me is so sure it is a girl since it was a clear pic on the u/s but there is still a part of me that thinks "what if" the parts were just not big enough at that time :dohh:

Am I totally crazy for worrying about this??? I'm still excited to see HER :haha: again, especially since it will be a detailed anatomy scan


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> My 19 week scan tomorrow! :happydance: not at all worried about baby being healthy since now I have kicks everyday as reassurance. HOWEVER, I have to admit I am a bit worried that they will tell me its a boy now. My private scan said it was clearly a girl, the pic I have shows that there was nothing between the legs at 15.5 weeks... I wouldn't have been upset to find out its a boy at that u/s but now I would be disappointed since I have gotten attached to the idea of having a daughter for the past few weeks.... Part of me is so sure it is a girl since it was a clear pic on the u/s but there is still a part of me that thinks "what if" the parts were just not big enough at that time :dohh:
> 
> Am I totally crazy for worrying about this??? I'm still excited to see HER :haha: again, especially since it will be a detailed anatomy scan

my scan is tomorrow too :)

I think that's normal. With our last baby we found out she was a girl at the 20 week scan, and then we had a 4D scan at 27 weeks and I was worried too. I would have loved a boy, but we'd already started calling her by her name and gotten used to the idea of a girl.

We haven't found out the sex of this baby yet; tomorrow is the day :D


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> my scan is tomorrow too :)
> 
> I think that's normal. With our last baby we found out she was a girl at the 20 week scan, and then we had a 4D scan at 27 weeks and I was worried too. I would have loved a boy, but we'd already started calling her by her name and gotten used to the idea of a girl.
> 
> We haven't found out the sex of this baby yet; tomorrow is the day :D

That's what we have done, already referred to her as Kayla, we will find out in like 7 hours...

Exciting! Can't wait to hear what you're having! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

My anatomy scan was today too! Baby Will is still a he and he's looking perfect!
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/008_zps0512ec14.jpg
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/011_zps1f243b1d.jpg


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> My anatomy scan was today too! Baby Will is still a he and he's looking perfect!
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/008_zps0512ec14.jpg
> https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/011_zps1f243b1d.jpg

Yay! So happy for you :)


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH! My 15wk scan was accurate! Baby is STILL a little girl, and I did mine at 15w 0d! :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> DHBH! My 15wk scan was accurate! Baby is STILL a little girl, and I did mine at 15w 0d! :thumbup::kiss:

:) really happy for you too! Xx


----------



## Skadi

Sonographer thinks its a GIRL! So excited and happy! 

I also have an anterior placenta which is why I haven't felt anything much yet.


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the girl Skadi! :happydance:

Lots of ultrasounds today! Mine went very well, she is still a she! :thumbup: everything looked perfect, got to see her little hands and feet :cloud9: she didn't cooperate with a couple of the measurements so another u/s in 3 weeks, I don't mind!! :blush: They estimate she weighs 9 oz right now according to her measurements. My placenta is towards the back which is why I can clearly feel her kicks. She got a coupe good ones in today that actually surprised me since they were pretty strong! Amazing how I can feel a difference in strength in just a week and a half :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Skadi congrats on your pink bump! Great scan picture too!

DHBH and sugarbeth glad your scans went well!


----------



## DHBH0930

Did a photoshoot today of a gender reveal, love the balloon idea... I had to share cuz they have 3 daughters and now 1 more on the way! Like I said before, for whatever reason I keep getting photo shoots with moms pregnant with girls or have little girls and our thread is full of girls too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 67.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## onetwothreebp

Love that photo!! Congrats on all the :pink: ladies! It's a title wave of girls in here!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm adding another girl to the pot; found out this morning. LOL this will be our third baby girl, my husband is seriously outnumbered :)

They couldn't get all the measurements so we have another appointment next week.

:pink: :pink: :pink:

DHBH, can you update the first page please?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats to everyone on such great scans. So many little ladies on here!! :) 6 days left to wait for me. I actually have 2 scans next week! A private one on Tuesday and my hospital one thursday. Hopefully both will say the same gender!!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats on 3 little girls Lara! Your hubby is one lucky guy to have three little daddy's girls vying for his attention :kiss: I have three sisters and we have a blast together especially now that we are all in our 20s! 

Readytobemum good luck in your scans next week, I'm going to guess boy for you since the blue bumps have got to start catching up on this thread! Everyone else must be having a boy :haha:

So the power went out last night during a storm and it got horribly hot and sticky in our house on top of that no sleep for my 2 yr old bc she couldn't have her princess nightlight on...Braxton hicks are awful this morning too....need some :sleep:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Lara on joining team :pink: for the 3rd time :happydance: I also have 2 sisters, and I have to say it has always been fun. :flower:


----------



## August3

Hey ladies, would love to join all the December mamas to be on this thread, please. 

This is a long awaited first baby for us and due date is December 3rd.

OH is convinced it's a girl but we've decided to stay team:yellow:


----------



## DHBH0930

August3 said:


> Hey ladies, would love to join all the December mamas to be on this thread, please.
> 
> This is a long awaited first baby for us and due date is December 3rd.
> 
> OH is convinced it's a girl but we've decided to stay team:yellow:

Welcome! You've been added to the front page :flower: I wouldn't be surprised if you ended up with a girl, this thread has tons of :pink:!


----------



## August3

DHBH0930 said:


> August3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, would love to join all the December mamas to be on this thread, please.
> 
> This is a long awaited first baby for us and due date is December 3rd.
> 
> OH is convinced it's a girl but we've decided to stay team:yellow:
> 
> Welcome! You've been added to the front page :flower: I wouldn't be surprised if you ended up with a girl, this thread has tons of :pink:!Click to expand...

Thanks for adding me, DHBH0930. 

I had a very vivid dream in the first trimester that I got an ultrasound pic and in the corner written in bright pink was 'It's a girl!' so maybe......


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Welcome august3! Glad you could join us, there are some lovely and helpful ladies here. :) 
I'm a bit like you but opposite... I'm 100% convinced I'm having a boy, and DH is too, but we've decided to stay team yellow. Can't wait to meet my LO in December! 

How have you been feeling? :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi August3 :wave: I'm in Ireland too...and august 3rd is also my birthday! Congrats & welcome!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

I always wanted to go to Ireland


----------



## August3

Thanks for the welcome. :flower:

*Hoping Girl 2* I'm keeping really well thank you. I've been lucky, had no ms to speak of. Isn't it amazing how you can have strong instincts on gender? It'll be interesting to see if we're right. Is this your first too?

*ready2Bmum*, nice to see another Irish cailin here and to share a birthday! It's great this year with our birthday falling on the Saturday of a nice long bank holiday weekend! I'm in the Northwest, what part are you from?

*Kaiecee*, Ireland is great, so many really beautiful places, especially when the sun shines. You're going to be busy with two little ones. Very exciting!


----------



## Lara310809

August3 said:


> *Kaiecee*, Ireland is great, so many really beautiful places, especially when the sun shines. You're going to be busy with two little ones. Very exciting!

I think this is her fourth :shock: :haha: braver than I am, that's for sure


----------



## SugarBeth

August3 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August3 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, would love to join all the December mamas to be on this thread, please.
> 
> This is a long awaited first baby for us and due date is December 3rd.
> 
> OH is convinced it's a girl but we've decided to stay team:yellow:
> 
> Welcome! You've been added to the front page :flower: I wouldn't be surprised if you ended up with a girl, this thread has tons of :pink:!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for adding me, DHBH0930.
> 
> I had a very vivid dream in the first trimester that I got an ultrasound pic and in the corner written in bright pink was 'It's a girl!' so maybe......Click to expand...

At the beginning of my second trimester, I started having very vivid dreams that I gave birth to a boy, or that I was seeing very clear boy parts on my gender scan. I was only feeling girl vibes though, so I figured it was just my brain being silly, but nope - the feelings were wrong and the vivid dreams were right! The one about the gender scan was a lot like real life!


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes it's my 4th but share custody with my ex for my first 2 ANC since they are all boys I plan to dry for a girl :) 

I don't know about u ladies I dream so much I feel like I'm tired in the morning 

If I ever win the lottery I want to spend a lot of time in Ireland it looks so beautiful


----------



## Suzy_Q

My dreams are ridiculously strong too! I wake up thoroughly entertained by them though


----------



## brit3435

I'm having very vivid dreams as well! I don't feel like I've been sleeping as well bc of the dreams it's nice to know others are experiencing this too, I thought I was just crazy :wacko: 

I also had a couple of dreams that I had a girl before I found out the gender. I had the same type of dream with my daughter so for me it has been an accurate gender predictor! Both times the dreams were in the second trimester but before the gender scan. 

It sounds like a lot of you are planning to have more children after this baby. It's hard for me to think about while pregnant but I'm really torn about stopping after this or trying for a third. How many kids are all of you planning on?


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> I'm having very vivid dreams as well! I don't feel like I've been sleeping as well bc of the dreams it's nice to know others are experiencing this too, I thought I was just crazy :wacko:
> 
> I also had a couple of dreams that I had a girl before I found out the gender. I had the same type of dream with my daughter so for me it has been an accurate gender predictor! Both times the dreams were in the second trimester but before the gender scan.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of you are planning to have more children after this baby. It's hard for me to think about while pregnant but I'm really torn about stopping after this or trying for a third. How many kids are all of you planning on?

Lots of dreams here too! I don't sleep well at all, I wake up all the time which is why I know I'm having all these dreams. I get RLS really bad, and also have to pee all the time still, not sure if it is a mix of hormones still causing me to produce more or the slight bit of weight already on my bladder, or both combined, all I know is some nights I get up 8-10 times :sleep: 

I plan on 2, so 1 more after this one, I like an age gap of like 2.5 or 3 years. I'm not against 3 (max) but my DH would have to get a good size raise for that. That wouldn't be for many more years, so only time can tell.


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> I also had a couple of dreams that I had a girl before I found out the gender. I had the same type of dream with my daughter so for me it has been an accurate gender predictor! Both times the dreams were in the second trimester but before the gender scan.
> 
> It sounds like a lot of you are planning to have more children after this baby. It's hard for me to think about while pregnant but I'm really torn about stopping after this or trying for a third. How many kids are all of you planning on?

Come to think of it, I had gender dreams with my daughter as well. I never get a strong "feeling" for gender, but I get dreams. I guess that's my predictor!

We're planning on having 4-6 kids total. This is only our second (besides our angel baby) so I'm looking at quite a few more pregnancies yet. We even have the names already picked out! :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 it is my first and I can't wait!! I've been really lucky so far too and have had a relatively easy pregnancy so loving every second of it :). Brit, I'm planning on three. But I'm 34 already so already planning on tryin again next November! :)

I've been having crazy dreams too. Only lasts night I had this really spooky horrible nightmares with ghosts and possessions... Awful! I have nightmares squally but never get bothered by them and just keep sleeping but this is ten first one since getting pregnant and it was so vivid it scared the hell out of me! Lol :)


----------



## Lara310809

brit, my husband only ever wanted one child; a boy, so when our first was a girl he was happy to TTC again. I always wanted two kids. After our second was born we were done, and we really thought it; in fact our second baby was such hard work she scared us off ever having another :D but then things got easier and I found myself wanting another. I told my husband, who looked scared beyond belief, but slowly he realised he wanted another one too, so eventually we TTC "the baby that was never meant to be". 

I say don't ever say you're done, because you might surprise yourself! But in this instance we HAVE to be done, because our finances are already insanely stretched, and there's NO way we could ever afford a fourth. Ive been off work (a SAHM) since 2010, and after this baby i need to start thinking about getting a job and providing again, because the one wage isn't enough. I wouldn't want a fourth; the idea scares me. Actually the idea of three scares me; I spend most of this pregnancy thinking "what was I thinking?", but I know it will work out :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

SugarBeth said:


> We're planning on having 4-6 kids total. This is only our second (besides our angel baby) so I'm looking at quite a few more pregnancies yet. We even have the names already picked out! :haha:

wow, all of them? What are they, if you don't mind sharing. Not to worry if you don't want to; I'm just intrigued that you have them all already :thumbup:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I always have vivid dreams, but they've def gotten even stronger in pregnancy. It annoys me sometimes because I wake up feeling the emotion from the dream.

I have a dream in the first tri that it was a boy. I lifted him right out of my tummy to have a look and then put him back in! :haha:

August3- I'm down south...the weather was great up until this week!


----------



## August3

I wonder do we usually have strange dreams but pay them more heed because we're expecting, although I would get vivid dreams before my period so maybe it is related to hormones? I can add another strange one to all the dreams. My mother phoned me really early this morning in a panic - she had dreamed that I came into her bedroom and was calling her for help. Then when she woke up she had gotten frightened that I had phoned her for help and that she fallen back to sleep. Our little one will be her first grandchild and she's super excited! She then proceeded to give me a lengthy safety warning about the long maxi dresses I've been wearing lately in the hot weather and how I needed to take care coming down the stairs! We would like two children, but as I'll be 36 in a few days we won't be able to waste any time and will be trying again as soon as doc gives us the okay. I'm hoping to breastfeed so don't know how that might delay things.

*ready2Bmum*, it has been beautiful. People are saying this rain is a wee break but there will be weeks of great weather after that. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Yea I don't mind a few days of rain to be honest! The heat was killing me. I can't say that to loud though or people go mad!! :haha: I was asking the lovely ladies on here how they deal with the heat and most have aircon..I don't even have aircon in my car :haha:


----------



## August3

I have it in the car and it's been a godsend. In my last car I would have had the windows down and my hair would look like a bird's nest when I arrived anywhere. :D


----------



## Lara310809

Lol I'm English but moved abroad three years ago; my husband is local, so I didn't really "choose" to come here. The summers here are tough; six months a year I'm too hot, and the rest of the time I'm just about okay. If I dare say anything to my friends back home in England they tell me to shut up and quit complaining, because "at least I get a summer". But as soon as its nice in the UK, they're complaining about 25c, getting in their pools (some are lucky), and turning on their air con! I'd KILL for 25c right now; let alone to have air con and access to a pool; that would be heaven. So needless to say I've been getting frustrated with seeing their comments. The funny thing is when those same people that have been complaining about the heat, are today complaining about the rain. I don't think they're ever happy :lol:

It makes it worse when you're pregnant though; and the hormones can stick around for up to six months after the baby is born, so I've spent a lot of the time being too hot in the past three years - having had three pregnancies in as many years


----------



## August3

Lara, if we were having our usual miserable summer weather I'd be so jealous of you! I spent the last two summers in Switzerland and loved the heat but truthfully couldn't imagine coping this year with the bump. The days would be spent in the shade guzzling water and I'd be praying for a thunderstorm every evening to cool things down before bed. As it is in Ireland I'm sleeping with my feet out of the bed, highly unusual for me!


----------



## Lara310809

August3 said:


> Lara, if we were having our usual miserable summer weather I'd be so jealous of you! I spent the last two summers in Switzerland and loved the heat but truthfully couldn't imagine coping this year with the bump. The days would be spent in the shade guzzling water and I'd be praying for a thunderstorm every evening to cool things down before bed. As it is in Ireland I'm sleeping with my feet out of the bed, highly unusual for me!

i remember how sucky it was to live in the constant overcast and drizzle, so to be able to have sunshine is lovely, but it's just SO hot. We get maybe one overcast day a month, but it's still so muggy that you just sit and sweat. You can't take the kids to the park because there's no shade and the slides etc get so hot to burns their skin. So you just stay indoors. But I know I'm lucky. I just spend my entire life wishing I was back home with the crappy weather :haha: and Christmas without so much as a frost is NOT Christmas :winkwink:

At least were not HEAVILY pregnant in the heat; that would kill me I think. I'm hot enough without having to lug a huge belly around! I've been pregnant through the summer each time, but only first and second trimesters 

LOL even in this heat I have to have my bottom half under a sheet at night :lol:


----------



## August3

Yeah, I always have to have some sort of covering in bed too no matter how warm!
The only place to be in the heat is in the water. Are you near the coast? 

I see you're expecting another girl. Three little ladies for you soon! There are three girls in my family followed by a boy. It's great to have sisters - always someone to go shopping with! :winkwink:


----------



## ready2Bmum

It was so hot last week I had no covers at all on the bed, just my pregnancy pillow. And a fan on all night!! Ha. Last few nights have been easier.

I'm very impatient for my gender scan. I want to sleep until next Tuesday!! :haha:


----------



## August3

All the best for your scan - it's very exciting!

I have a scan this Tuesday too. At our anomaly scan at 20 weeks, the sonographer couldn't see the bottom two chambers of the heart as clearly as she would've liked and wanted us to come back when the heart was bigger as was only the size of a grape. The top two chambers seemed fine so trying not to be overly anxious about it. It'll be nice to see baba again. :) When was your last scan?


----------



## nicky84

Hi all, sorry for my absence...I have been catching up but work and graduating for my Msc has been keeping me busy.... Had my 20 weeks scan today and all good, and pleased to announce we are having a girl :pink: so excited!!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on the girl:)


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Nicky! That puts us at team :pink: at 17 and team :blue: at 7!


I live in Tennessee and our summers are usually pretty hot, last summer it was at over 100 for like a month. This summer high 80s/ low 90s, its really humid this year, but we have been getting lots of rain which is nice. I'm glad I don't have to stand outside with the hose for 2 hours a few times a week so our plants don't die! 

I think it still feels warmer to me with being pregnant, so I'm glad it's not 100! I thankfully have a/c I don't know how you ladies do it without! I couldn't imagine trying to sleep in this heat without a/c...I've already had so many other sleeping issues. Hope it cools off soon for you all! Like someone else said, at least we aren't 8 months pregnant in the summer! Keep cool ladies! :flower:


----------



## Skadi

We're have a really cool summer up here, it's a little nuts. It's been around 20c lately Brrrr! Usually we are closer to 30c and even get up higher than that. Normally I'd be upset about the poor weather but I am thankful this year! lol


----------



## ready2Bmum

I thought it was about time I uploaded a bump pic :kiss: This was actually at 17+4 so two weeks ago. Im loving my bump. :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

Yay, I was just going to ask if anyone was going to share some bump pics, it's been a while! great bump, ready2bmum!

I'm 20 weeks today, and my belly got huge this week! Here's me about an hour ago:
https://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa20/KatieWriter/week20_zpsad960b38.jpg

And congrats to everyone who found out the genders! It's DEFINITELY a girl month!


----------



## elleff

I love your bump Beth! 

This is me at 19 weeks and yesterday at 21 weeks. I am so much bigger by the time I go to bed but then it shrinks back down a little by the time I wake up! Does anyone else find that? 
I love it though, I literally walk around the house with my belly out all the time :) 
I bought on eBay a sleep bra which arrived today. It is so comfy I can't wait to try it out tonight. My boobs are so heavy I'm worried that when I'm sleeping with no bra on its going to do them some damage for the future! Don't want to end up with them down to my knees haha!
My hypnobirthing cd also arrived today so going to have a listen and find out what it's all about!
Hope everyone is well and feeling lots of kicks! I'm finally getting more and more now I love it :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lara310809

August3 said:


> Yeah, I always have to have some sort of covering in bed too no matter how warm!
> The only place to be in the heat is in the water. Are you near the coast?
> 
> I see you're expecting another girl. Three little ladies for you soon! There are three girls in my family followed by a boy. It's great to have sisters - always someone to go shopping with! :winkwink:

yes thankfully we are by the coast; here in Gibraltar you can't be more than 1/2 mile from the cost at any time; ites a VERY small place :) but the trouble with that is that it makes it very humid. 

Three girls, I know :haha: my husband isn't looking forward to synchronised cycles when they're older :rofl:


----------



## Lara310809

20 week bump; this feels ridiculously big
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DHBH0930

Love all your bump pics ladies! I haven't been taking any pics cuz I don't like how I look. I just look chubby and lumpy :dohh: I will start taking and posting pics when I have a nice round belly like you ladies :flower:


----------



## Suzy_Q

My 20 week "half-baked" bump! Finally starting to feel like I look pregnant instead of just tubby.
 



Attached Files:







justbump.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brit3435

I love all of the bump pictures! Everyone has such cute round bumps, I love seeing the progression!

I went to the doctor today and after my afp level came back high, on top of having my daughter premature and the bleeding earlier in pregnancy he wants me to get weekly progesterone shots. I really don't want to get them, but if it means baby Vayda gets to bake a little longer, its worth it. My first shot is next Monday and will be every week until 37 weeks. I have gained a total of 7lbs so far, I will be 20 weeks on Monday and here is my bump from today!
 



Attached Files:







005.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 5









008.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

Nice bumps ladies


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies, very quiet the last few days. How are you all getting along?


----------



## onetwothreebp

I've suddenly developed morning sickness at night. Not fun.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

onetwothreebp said:


> I've suddenly developed morning sickness at night. Not fun.

That sucks! Hope it doesn't last too long for you xx


----------



## Lara310809

I'm getting breathless and it feels like my uterus has taken over my abdomen because my heart feels constricted and sometimes hurts when I breathe in too deeply. I've had this in each pregnancy, but not this early! Also what is up with the constant braxton hicks?! Every time I bend over or do anything I get them. My belly is a rock every time I sit down and I feel so tired. BUT other than that, it's all going smoothly :lol:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Anatomy scan tomorrow..and gender!! Its like Christmas eve in my house! I can't wait!!! :happydance:

EDIT: check this out ladies!! what a bargain! I just got a nursing pillow AND baby sling sent to Ireland for about $20!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-second-trimester/1943735-hi-ladies-got-discount-offer-code-you-all-x.html


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> Anatomy scan tomorrow..and gender!! Its like Christmas eve in my house! I can't wait!!! :happydance:


Yay it's finally scan day *ready2Bmum*, best of luck! It's such a lovely long scan - hope u get a few nice pics! We have a scan today also, they weren't able to see the bottom two chambers of the heart clearly on our 20 week scan so hopefully will get to see our wee wriggler at 2pm today. :)

A lot of lovely bumps here, ladies. Mine is enormous! Will post a pic for v day, fingers crossed.

*Lara*, my little one seemed to be up really high for a few days and just going up the stairs left me out of puff. As it is my first, I have no clue what to expect. All I know is that it can really hurt to sneeze! :)

Sori to read that ms is back, *onetwothreebp*Hope it goes soon.

*Hoping girl 2*, how are things going for you now?


----------



## kdw1979

I have my 20 week scan today!

I can't wait to see my little wriggly monkey, I think she has a pair of steel toe cap boots on in there, her kicks are getting very big!! 

I am also feeling breathless Lara! I'm a petite lady and they have already told me baby is big, so I presume it's where all my organs are being squashed up. When I lay on my left side at night, I can feel my heart pumping, so I have to move. :wacko:


----------



## Faye81

Hi can I join you ladies? I'm due 13 th December and had my 20 week scan on Friday. Also found out its a girl!! Although I'm feeling really paranoid that they could be wrong, so may have to treat myself to a private scan. Bump seems to be getting bigger by the day, haven't taken any pics yet tho cause I just think I look fat, not pregnant. Anyway hope all you ladies are feeling well, and nice to say hi to you all x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Anatomy scan tomorrow..and gender!! Its like Christmas eve in my house! I can't wait!!! :happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay it's finally scan day *ready2Bmum*, best of luck! It's such a lovely long scan - hope u get a few nice pics! We have a scan today also, they weren't able to see the bottom two chambers of the heart clearly on our 20 week scan so hopefully will get to see our wee wriggler at 2pm today. :)
> 
> A lot of lovely bumps here, ladies. Mine is enormous! Will post a pic for v day, fingers crossed.
> 
> *Lara*, my little one seemed to be up really high for a few days and just going up the stairs left me out of puff. As it is my first, I have no clue what to expect. All I know is that it can really hurt to sneeze! :)
> 
> Sori to read that ms is back, *onetwothreebp*Hope it goes soon.
> 
> *Hoping girl 2*, how are things going for you now?Click to expand...

I'm not too bad thanks! I'm a teacher so on summer holidays now, so can't complain! And feeling quite good :) 

But I am a bit worried though, still haven't felt any real movements and listening to all of you describing the kicks is making me feel a bit paranoid... and jealous lol :) All was
ok with bump at 16 week midwife appointment, we heard the heartbeat and all, but now I'm ready to feel kicks! I'm aware I'm due at the end of December so a couple of weeks behind you all, but reading back on previous posts you all were feeling kicks by this point! Hopefully my LO will start making his/her presence known soon!!! And maybe this means it'll be a nice, Placid baby who sleeps through the night hehe :)


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm still not confident that I'm feeling kicks BUT I did start feeling "something" at 19 1/2 weeks. I'm a first timer so it takes a while longer than for those ladies who have done this before!

Had my scan today and my little girl is 13 ounces and in perfect condition. Her 3D scan is below... I can't wait to meet her and really hope her face doesn't actually have that Joker smile ;-)
 



Attached Files:







photo.JPG
File size: 22 KB
Views: 1


----------



## DHBH0930

Faye81 said:


> Hi can I join you ladies? I'm due 13 th December and had my 20 week scan on Friday. Also found out its a girl!! Although I'm feeling really paranoid that they could be wrong, so may have to treat myself to a private scan. Bump seems to be getting bigger by the day, haven't taken any pics yet tho cause I just think I look fat, not pregnant. Anyway hope all you ladies are feeling well, and nice to say hi to you all x

Welcome! I've added you t the first page :flower: I feel the same as you, not taking pics till I have that nice round baby bump, instead of looking overweight :dohh: I was also paranoid that they were wrong the first time, but my next scan verified it was indeed a girl :happydance: don't blame you for wanting another look :flower:


*AFM: Yay for being half way today!!!! 20 weeks *


----------



## onetwothreebp

I felt the first real kick today! And the many that followed haha


----------



## DHBH0930

onetwothreebp said:


> I felt the first real kick today! And the many that followed haha

Congrats! It's such an amazing experience :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Its team :pink: for us!!!

Much to my surprise as I REALLY believed it was a boy. We are thrilled and v.excited. it just became real all of a sudden! The anatomy scan was amazing, seeing every single little detail. She even did a bit of a 4d scan for us and we have pics of her perfect little face. Il post them up soon.

My placenta is to the front which is why I haven't felt strong kicks yet, but I was told I should in the next week or two. I couldn't beleive how big baby is. Her feet were tucked in almost under my boobs! She's a little wriggler too, moving for most of the scan and the. At the end curled up and went to sleep! :cloud9:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the girl Ready2bmum! :happydance:

I have a question for you ladies. So this morning when I got out of bed I had that sharp pain on my right side of my uterus, which I've had before when changing position quickly in bed. So I'm pretty sure it's just round ligament pain. However since then when walking around I can still feel it, not nearly as strong, it's more of a dull pain. Feels like a pulled muscle. From what I've seen on round ligament pain it should only last a few seconds, not hours... As long as I'm sitting I don't feel it. Has anyone experienced this? It's nothing like period cramps or anything, like I said its a pulled muscle feeling, maybe I got out of bed funny over stretching and pulling my round ligament?


----------



## diamondlove33

DHBH0930 said:


> Congrats on the girl Ready2bmum! :happydance:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. So this morning when I got out of bed I had that sharp pain on my right side of my uterus, which I've had before when changing position quickly in bed. So I'm pretty sure it's just round ligament pain. However since then when walking around I can still feel it, not nearly as strong, it's more of a dull pain. Feels like a pulled muscle. From what I've seen on round ligament pain it should only last a few seconds, not hours... As long as I'm sitting I don't feel it. Has anyone experienced this? It's nothing like period cramps or anything, like I said its a pulled muscle feeling, maybe I got out of bed funny over stretching and pulling my round ligament?

I feel it! I don't know what it is, but if you do find out, please let me know! I feel it when I get out of bed too quickly too


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the girl Ready2bmum! :happydance:
> 
> I have a question for you ladies. So this morning when I got out of bed I had that sharp pain on my right side of my uterus, which I've had before when changing position quickly in bed. So I'm pretty sure it's just round ligament pain. However since then when walking around I can still feel it, not nearly as strong, it's more of a dull pain. Feels like a pulled muscle. From what I've seen on round ligament pain it should only last a few seconds, not hours... As long as I'm sitting I don't feel it. Has anyone experienced this? It's nothing like period cramps or anything, like I said its a pulled muscle feeling, maybe I got out of bed funny over stretching and pulling my round ligament?
> 
> I feel it! I don't know what it is, but if you do find out, please let me know! I feel it when I get out of bed too quickly tooClick to expand...

Does yours stick around or completely go away after a few seconds? This is the first time it has stuck around for me, normally it happens exactly like they describe. A sharp pain for a few seconds then gone. I tossed and turned a lot last night...must have pulled a muscle?


----------



## lilrojo

Im thinking its just stretching and ligaments.. never fun though.. 

Hope your all well.. I have been very busy so haven't been on much.. today is my dd's bday she is 4 so wont be on tonight either.. hopefully by the weekend.. summer seems to be going too fast and just wont slow down on how busy it is


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I get that throbbing pain all the time! Don't know what it is either but not getting too concerned. Think it's just stretching and my sister said she always had it :)


----------



## elleff

I get those pains too! And for those of you who aren't feeling too much yet...I was getting worried too but then found out I had an anterior placenta which explained it. Now I'm really feeling regular kicks, some of them stop me in my tracks they are so strong, while some of them are just just muscle twitches in my belly! Can't feel it from the outside yet though! It will happen just give it time!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

elleff said:


> I get those pains too! And for those of you who aren't feeling too much yet...I was getting worried too but then found out I had an anterior placenta which explained it. Now I'm really feeling regular kicks, some of them stop me in my tracks they are so strong, while some of them are just just muscle twitches in my belly! Can't feel it from the outside yet though! It will happen just give it time!

:0 I'm glad you can feel your kicks now... I hope mine will start soon! I know they say first time mothers sometimes take longer to feel them but as I've got a posterior placenta I hoped I would feel them about now... just have to wait and see I suppose! :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

I hate cramps or pains makes me panic


----------



## diamondlove33

:cry: HELP! 

I have been having the WORST PROBLEMS with my job lately.. They won't grant me any time off for any thing extra and now i'm having really bad back pains that have me and my doctor worried and my dr wants to take me out of work for a week to see if that helps, but i'm so scared to tell them because I feel like they are going to try to get me fired. Not sure what my rights are or what to do.. :nope:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> :cry: HELP!
> 
> I have been having the WORST PROBLEMS with my job lately.. They won't grant me any time off for any thing extra and now i'm having really bad back pains that have me and my doctor worried and my dr wants to take me out of work for a week to see if that helps, but i'm so scared to tell them because I feel like they are going to try to get me fired. Not sure what my rights are or what to do.. :nope:

Oh no! I'm sorry you're having trouble with work, that is so unfair not to mention illegal! What sort of work are you in? Is there a union of some sort you can ring to get advice? Or a citizens advice call line? I've rung something similar once before and they were great at helping me out! What they're doing is against the law and they need to be stopped! 

Hugs for you, hope the situation gets better soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mom2Hope

you definitely have rights...don't let them push you around...especially if you have a dr. saying it...you have your dr. fill out the temporary disability form and he can put you out of work for somewhere between 6-12 months and your job (by law) is secure...I lived and worked in California and my dr. did this twice to me and my job was secure until I finally quit because of other complications unrelated to health issues...if you go to the state disability webpage you can print off the form for temporary state disability you have been paying in to it and then have the dr. fill it out, you submit it and follow the directions and then the state will also pay you while you are off work on the disability leave...then your employer should not be able to touch your job...


----------



## diamondlove33

Thank you so much, ladies. I work in the auto insurance industry.. [Which i'm quitting as soon as maternity leave is up] The thing that gets me is they turned me down for a HALF day off next thurs. because they're 'too busy' but my office where I work is DEAD! It's unbelievable. Then they ask me to come work at their office.. which is about a 40 minute commute for me, whereas now I don't have one - and I don't even know how to work there! It's not my job.. so then my boss turns around and asks the other girl that does my same position.. and tells her that if SHE goes out to the other yard then SHE can work a half day.. the same day I wanted off .. WOW! Anyways, So now because I got denied that day off b/c 'they're too busy' i'm scared to tell them I have a dr appt. But I can't work with my back like this! I can't even sit still.. :nope:


----------



## DHBH0930

diamondlove33 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. I work in the auto insurance industry.. [Which i'm quitting as soon as maternity leave is up] The thing that gets me is they turned me down for a HALF day off next thurs. because they're 'too busy' but my office where I work is DEAD! It's unbelievable. Then they ask me to come work at their office.. which is about a 40 minute commute for me, whereas now I don't have one - and I don't even know how to work there! It's not my job.. so then my boss turns around and asks the other girl that does my same position.. and tells her that if SHE goes out to the other yard then SHE can work a half day.. the same day I wanted off .. WOW! Anyways, So now because I got denied that day off b/c 'they're too busy' i'm scared to tell them I have a dr appt. But I can't work with my back like this! I can't even sit still.. :nope:

Sorry for your back pain :hugs: and that your job is giving you a hard time. Hope everything works out with your job and your back feels better! :hugs:

AFM: I ended up deciding to be a SAHM, I didn't get a teaching job for this year, and I refuse to drive 50 minutes to a low paying teachers assistant position that I had last year. I'd pay more in gas and daycare then I'd make. I also hated the job, not the students but teachers. They are almost all unfriendly there and so clicky. Whenever we would have a lunch or meeting as a school they all sit with their grade and that left me and the other EA on our own at a table by ourselves. We stopped participating in that stuff since it was so awkward. Also most of them never bothered to learn our names... The administration wasn't any better, we were put on the back burner and dumped on with crappy responsibilities that interrupted our real work. I could've gone back for the first half of the school year, but just couldn't get myself to be miserable for the next 4 months... I've been babysitting and doing photography for extra $ instead


----------



## Hoping girl 2

diamondlove33 said:


> :cry: HELP!
> 
> I have been having the WORST PROBLEMS with my job lately.. They won't grant me any time off for any thing extra and now i'm having really bad back pains that have me and my doctor worried and my dr wants to take me out of work for a week to see if that helps, but i'm so scared to tell them because I feel like they are going to try to get me fired. Not sure what my rights are or what to do.. :nope:




diamondlove33 said:


> Thank you so much, ladies. I work in the auto insurance industry.. [Which i'm quitting as soon as maternity leave is up] The thing that gets me is they turned me down for a HALF day off next thurs. because they're 'too busy' but my office where I work is DEAD! It's unbelievable. Then they ask me to come work at their office.. which is about a 40 minute commute for me, whereas now I don't have one - and I don't even know how to work there! It's not my job.. so then my boss turns around and asks the other girl that does my same position.. and tells her that if SHE goes out to the other yard then SHE can work a half day.. the same day I wanted off .. WOW! Anyways, So now because I got denied that day off b/c 'they're too busy' i'm scared to tell them I have a dr appt. But I can't work with my back like this! I can't even sit still.. :nope:

I'm sorry they're being unreasonable, but they cannot deny you time off for medical reasons so I would just go and let them know. And I'd definitely look into ringing someone for advice...


----------



## Mom2Hope

diamond...definitely fill out the disability forms and ask your dr. to fill out his/her portion also if he feels you should be off work...then the job can't mess with you...here is an article with some info on California short term disability

https://www.nolo.com/legal-encyclopedia/california-short-term-disability-benefits.html

This next link is to the website that should actually have the forms on it...you should be able to search disability forms and print it out or at least order a form to be mailed to you...I am giving you the link to the Frequently asked Questions page...

Hopefully this can offer some hope and reassurance for you...sorry you are dealing with this now...


----------



## Mom2Hope

https://www.edd.ca.gov/Disability/FAQs.htm

of course I need to add the link or you can't even look lol...sorry about that


----------



## threegirls

I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))


----------



## Hoping girl 2

threegirls said:


> I'm off for a couple of weeks for vacation but I wanted to let you all know that I am OFFICIALLY TEAM BLUE!! We are having a BOY!! We are sooooo over the moon excited :))

Congratulations on your baby boy!!! Finally another blue bump :)


----------



## onetwothreebp

Congrats on the :blue:! I'm judging from your username that this is going to be a new, exciting adventure for your family!!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats on the boy! :happydance:

I've been feeling soooo much movement in there, wish my DH could feel it, each time he tries she stops or starts doing lighter kicks...we are wondering if it is cuz i yell for him to come over and maybe she stops to hear me?? :shrug: I think he is a bit disappointed that he can't feel it, the light ones he probably doesn't feel cuz my heartbeat masks them.. Hopefully he will feel some good ones soon! It's so cute how he is always rubbing my belly and has sometimes talked to hear already. I know that's not uncommon just surprised me cuz I didn't think he would be the type to do that. :kiss:


Also with the kicks, when she kicks downward, it's a weird feeling since she either kicks my cervix, not too pleasant or my bladder which makes me suddenly feel like I have to pee. Anyone else getting that?


----------



## Lara310809

Diamondlove, DEFINITELY find out about your rights; in the UK at least it's illegal for your employer to not allow you time off for medical appointments, scans etc, and if your doctor signs you off its effectively illegal for you to work despite that, but your employer has to be informed otherwise it won't stand up in court. I can't imagine they're allowed to make you work, but I suppose they could wangle another "reason" to get rid of you, but in all honesty you shouldn't worry about that, as you and your baby come first every time. I hope you can get things sorted soon.

- - - 

AFM I went for my second 20-week scan today; the sonographer couldn't get all the measurements last week so went back today to get everything else. Awkward baby though; she still wasn't in a great position. She managed to get all the measurements, but only just. Baby was hanging about my belly button the entire time, which the Doppler can't get past - just like last week :lol: just like my second baby, she likes to squish her face into the placenta, using it like a cushion, so we didn't get to see much of her face

Anyway, I walked away with four more photos! I didn't expect any as I already got some last week, but I got a lovely pic of her profile; so cute :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm sure u definitely have rights I know in Canada they couldn't do that hope it turns out all good u don't need to be working in pain


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Woo hoo! First three proper kicks :) I'm in love with my baby!!!!


----------



## diamondlove33

Thank you ladies so so much! I have made an appointment for monday afternoon and have decided to go with whatever my doctor deems best for my baby and me. I need to stop stressing about work!! I'm not coming back to this job most likely anyways so it really doesn't matter. Just don't want to get fired is all. 

But you ladies all really gave me the courage to make up my mind thank you sooooo much!! 


So excited to hear of another blue bump! They're rare on this thread!! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

I think by law they cannot fire u while pregnant especially f u have a dr's recommendations to rest at home


----------



## Lara310809

They can fire you for things not related to your pregnancy, but not because you have complications and health issues during pregnancy. However they can easily make up grounds, like poor time-keeping, blaming you for something that wasn't your fault, not meeting targets etc etc. it's down to the individual to prove the employer is wrong, and that can be very hard. BUT you and your baby are the most important people here; do what you need to do for your health and worry about other things later


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi August3 :wave: I'm in Ireland too...and august 3rd is also my birthday! Congrats & welcome!! :hugs:


:* Yay, happy birthday to us! *​
Hope you have a fab day *ready2Bmum*, it feels extra special for me this year with little one on board, this time next year we could have help blowing out the candles!

Hope everyone is getting on well! *Diamondlove3*, hope all works out for you, great advice from all the ladies here. Have you got a citizens information service near you who could advise you of your legal rights? I agree with Lara, your & baby's health and well-being are top priority at the mo. Best of luck, hon.


----------



## Skadi

Yes, you can get fired or laid off while pregnant. I was laid off at 13 weeks... as soon as I started showing. They said it was due to lack of work. (Err So why was I constantly busy from the minute I got in until the minute I left everyday?) Nothing I can do about it though so I am on employment insurance and working on an online business so I can stay home with my kids instead of working outside the home. I'm actually happy it happened now as I feel way more relaxed and less stressed out.


----------



## DHBH0930

Anyone else still just as tired as they were in the 1st trimester?

It's not everyday that I feel so tired and lethargic but still a few days a week, that all I want to do is sleep all day. Yesterday I slept in till 10 watched half a movie and passed out for another 3 hours! So much for all this energy that I'm supposed to have in 2nd trimester! :dohh: I have some good days where I'm energetic and motivated, so I guess there is that....


----------



## SugarBeth

I never got energy back from first trimester. I'm still tired when I wake up, I'm tired all day, I take a nap and wake up tired, go to bed tired...repeat every day of pregnancy. I feel so worn out and I'm not even dealing with a new baby yet!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> I never got energy back from first trimester. I'm still tired when I wake up, I'm tired all day, I take a nap and wake up tired, go to bed tired...repeat every day of pregnancy. I feel so worn out and I'm not even dealing with a new baby yet!

I'm with you!!!! I wonder how people
Do this when they already have children to look after... I'm already exhausted!


----------



## Skadi

I feel fine, I don't have time to be tired! lol First trimester was so rough for me... I love second trimester!


----------



## luz

Hoping girl 2 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I never got energy back from first trimester. I'm still tired when I wake up, I'm tired all day, I take a nap and wake up tired, go to bed tired...repeat every day of pregnancy. I feel so worn out and I'm not even dealing with a new baby yet!
> 
> I'm with you!!!! I wonder how people
> Do this when they already have children to look after... I'm already exhausted!Click to expand...

It's so so bad! I have a very energetic 20 month old who wears me out in addition to constantly feeling exhausted. Luckily my husband lets me sleep in most days, but I don't feel like it really helps at all. Bah!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

luz said:


> Hoping girl 2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> I never got energy back from first trimester. I'm still tired when I wake up, I'm tired all day, I take a nap and wake up tired, go to bed tired...repeat every day of pregnancy. I feel so worn out and I'm not even dealing with a new baby yet!
> 
> I'm with you!!!! I wonder how people
> Do this when they already have children to look after... I'm already exhausted!Click to expand...
> 
> It's so so bad! I have a very energetic 20 month old who wears me out in addition to constantly feeling exhausted. Luckily my husband lets me sleep in most days, but I don't feel like it really helps at all. Bah!Click to expand...

You're so lucky to have such a supportive hubby :) hope it gets better soon xxx


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! We just got back from a week at the beach so I haven't been on lately. 

Three girls congrats on your little boy! Finally a little more blue in this thread! 

Diamond I am so sorry you are going through difficulties at work, I know exactly how you feel I went through a similar situation when I was pregnant with my daughter. I knew my work couldn't fire me or anything, but I got talked about behind the back and my district manager made me feel like if I couldn't do my job I would never be promoted whether my dr. had restricted me or not. It caused so many problems with my pregnancy that I ended up stepping down and eventually quitting. Everyone felt like I was being overly dramatic about issues in my pregnancy but I ended up going into labor at 34 weeks so I'm glad I stepped down and put my pregnancy first, I may have had my daughter even sooner if I hadn't. You and your baby come first! 

DHBH I am actually less tired with this pregnancy than I was with my first! With my daughter all I did was work and sleep LOL. 

BRAXTON HICKS

Anyone else having shortness of breath with their Braxton hicks? Mine have become more noticeable and in the afternoon I have between 4 and 6 contractions per hour plus a very uncomfortable shortness of breath that I never had with my first pregnancy. The first time it happened I kind of freaked out and thought something was really wrong. However it always goes away in the evening. I see my dr. again on Monday for my first progesterone shot so I'll ask him about it, just wondering if anyone else is having problems with this? I would also like to know if anyone else is getting many Braxton hicks or none at all?


----------



## ready2Bmum

I don't think I've had them yet. I imagine ill know what they are when they happen.


----------



## DHBH0930

Glad to see I'm not the only one still so tired! I know it doesn't help that I don't sleep well at night. Woke up at 6am today and couldn't fall back to sleep :dohh:

I don't think I've had Braxton Hicks yet, not sure what they should feel like.. But I have already been experiencing shortness of breath, I feel out of breath after a flight of stairs, must be baby pushing my organs up into my lungs...


----------



## luz

I have tons of bh!! I called my dr and asked about them because I was worried. They said don't worry unless they are happening every 5 minutes for 2 hours. When you start getting them try to sit and relax, or take a warm bath (39 min is what mine recommended). You can also take Tylenol to help. I've researched it online and apparently a full bladder and not drinking enough water can cause them too. So I always drink some water and go pee if I have a few in a row... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm ike dhb. No braxton hicks but really out of breath when I go up the stairs :)


----------



## Lara310809

I have plenty of braxton hicks whenever I move; none that I'm aware of when I'm resting. It's very uncomfortable though and it does tire me out when I'm dealing with the kids and doing housework. I don't remember getting them this frequently OR this early with my last pregnancies.


----------



## threegirls

Thank you ladies. I am very excited to be adding some blue to this thread (all that pink worried me since we already have three little girls) lol. Little girls are absolutely wonderful but I'm ecstatic to be having a little boy to add to our mix even though I'm a little more scared now because I know what to do with girls but this is a whole new journey for us :happydance:


----------



## elleff

I haven't had any BH? I thought it was too early! What do they feel like? I think I'd panic if I had any regular cramping!


----------



## brit3435

Thanks ladies I'm glad I'm not the only one having Braxton hicks frequently, they do worry me some but my dr said they come earlier with each pregnancy. However, this out of breath feeling is new I never had that before. 

For those of you who haven't had them yet, I think most people don't start feeling them until later. They feel like a tightening in your belly and when I get one my uterus will get rigid looking on one side so that it looks lopsided or it will get really defined looking. They aren't painful but they can be uncomfortable. My doctor said everyone has them starting around 6 weeks pregnant but the intensity is such that we don't notice them until our uterus' get much larger. 

Oh and on Thursday morning I woke up and my little girl had the hiccups! It was a great chance for DH and my daughter to feel her in there :happydance:

Here's a pic of me from our vacation last week, a little over 20 weeks and I'm starting to get HUGE!!
 



Attached Files:







275edit.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lara310809

They aren't usually painful but they can be very painful; in one of my pregnancies they were very painful, and I remember researching them online and every website says "you probably won't even _feel_ them", but I was doubled over with them. 

So far this pregnancy I haven't felt them at all; no cramping or anything, I just get uncomfortable when it happens because my belly is like a rock and I suppose my organs are all squashing up a bit more, so I feel like I can't catch my breath, my heart hurts sometimes, etc. it's much more comfy if I lie down though. I wish I could spend all day lying down;) also I often feel a bit sick with them. The joys...


----------



## brit3435

Lara I hope I don't get painful BHs that would be horrible! Even after my water broke I didn't have painful contractions, it wasn't until I was dilated to a 5 or so that they started to hurt so I got an epidural lol. I don't like pain :haha: 

So in bringing up epidurals...who all is planning to get one? Anyone going to do it all natural? Also anyone doing a home birth or have a special birth plan?


----------



## Skadi

My plan with my first was to go natural and I was dead set against having an epidural. I did get an epidural because I went through most of my labour (I was 7 cm when finally seen) alone in my hospital room being told it was just cramps and to go to sleep and when you have nothing to distract you from the pain it is horrible. Once I was talking to the nurses though it was bearable but too late because they were already ready to give me the epidural.

This time I would like to try to go natural but I will also keep in mind that NOTHING is set in stone when it comes to labour. I would love to do a home birth but that is out of the question since I am high risk. :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm having a natural birth but reserving the right to scream for an epidural :) Would love to do it without but if
It's unbearable then I'm caving in and feeling good about it. Hoping to be able to get into the midwife led unit rather than a delivery unit but that depends on space issues and how baby comes.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'll be going all natural. Even saying that makes me feel like I must be crazy, because I did it last time and my tailbone broke in delivery. Everyone I talked to told me that there's a very, very small chance that it WON'T happen again, so I'm going into this knowing I'm having a no medication natural birth while breaking bones. 

I'd love to actually get my water birth this time though, I think it would help quite a bit! I'm also considering getting HypnoBaby. My fingers are crossed that I'll be able to have my baby in the midwife's birth center instead of the hospital.


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg when I had NHL with my last one I thought I was gonna die


----------



## luz

I went to the hospital and was 5 cm with my firsts, the pain was so intense I didn't even think twice about an epidural. Totally planning on doing it again. My experience with my first was perfect, so I see no reason why not to do it again!


----------



## DHBH0930

I will be going to the hospital, and am going to try natural, but since I have no idea what to expect I'm leaving the option open for an epidural. Just hope they give me a last chance before its too late! :blush: I have a feeling I'm going to end up getting one.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I've decided childbirth is no time for me to be a hero. I'm taking an epidural. I am a bit jealous of our UK friends who get laughing gas. I think labor could be way more enjoyable with laughing gas :haha:


----------



## brit3435

Yeah I am the same way Suzy Q, I'm getting my epidural as soon as they will give it to me, it was so wonderful last time, once I had my epidural I slept until they told me it was time to push! :haha:

Laughing gas during labor?? I had no idea! That would be fantastic! 

Sugarbeth- what caused you to break your tailbone?? That sounds horribly painful!


----------



## elleff

I am all about the drugs! If I need them. Which I'm sure I will as I am terrible with pain. I'm learning about hypnobirthing at the moment, anything to try and calm me down and not be so terrified. A lot of women say once they got in the zone they didn't need any drugs and really didn't feel too much pain. I'm not going to put that pressure on myself so will learn what I can and try to implement the techniques during labour but I will definitely not refuse drugs/epidural etc. I havent discussed any of this with my midwife yet. I will see her at my 25 week appointment and I guess the appointments get more frequent after that so will start looking at my options.


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> Sugarbeth- what caused you to break your tailbone?? That sounds horribly painful!

They're not really sure, they said sometimes it just happens or it's just from the angle of the tailbone. But I've been told that once it happens, it'll happen every time almost guaranteed. :wacko: I swear, I could get through a natural labor just fine if it wasn't for the paralyzing bone breaking pain that makes it really hard for my muscles down there to continue to work. It's like adding unbearable pain to unbearable pain. Not fair!


----------



## Lara310809

Entonox is a mixture of nitrous oxide (laughing gas) and oxygen, but I've never felt even remotely inclined to laugh when I've had it, even when I wasn't in any pain. I don't know why they call it laughing gas. All it does is take the edge off, but you still feel everything and it still hurts a whole lot. You get really light-headed too, but it wears of in a few seconds

I had just gas and air with both of my labours in the past. The first I intended to get "proper" pain meds, but since I opted to "see how I go" an refused internal checks, nobody realised how far gone I was and suddenly I was fully dilated and pushing. The second time I opted for gas only, because I'd done it before, but the labour was long and drawn out and it was very hard, and I wish I'd had something. 

This time I intend to ask for pain relief, definitely. I've told my husband I want it too. There's no medal given after labour and I'm no longer interested in going through it with gas just to say that I did it. I'm just trying to work out which I'd prefer; epidural is out of the question for me. But I don't want to be drugged up, or have my baby born sluggish...


----------



## onetwothreebp

I will trying to do this all natural with no medication. I was successful with my son, so I'm hoping to do the same for this one.


----------



## AJCart

I intend to just see how I go. If I can get through without drugs, great, but if not then I will take whatever they offer.

AFM heartburn has arrived. Bleh.


----------



## Lara310809

Ugh I've had heartburn since about 14 weeks :( this time around its affecting me with almost everything I eat; even things like apples! In past pregnancies its only really been with greasy foods. Ugh.

AFM I'm having serious migraines at the moment; for the past 8 or 9 days now :nope:


----------



## Kaiecee

This will b my 4th cesarian my 1st was after 17 hours of labour and it not progressing after 5 cm and baby's heart rate getting lower


----------



## brit3435

My indigestion is a lot worse with this pregnancy as well. I don't know if its a side effect of the shots, but the past week I've felt like throwing up after almost every meal. I don't feel nauseas at all but it feels like my food won't move down LOL. I also have bad constipation and sore boobs again, those are side effects of the shot for sure though, blah. Next one tomorrow.


----------



## DHBH0930

I've had some bad heartburn too, also a feeling some days like my food is just sitting at the top of my stomach and not going down. One thing that has improved is I'm no longer intolerant to milk, I've missed drinking normal milk so bad that we've been going through it like crazy!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I had my 20 week scan this morning... baby is still most definitely a girl. 

I was mostly adjusted to the idea but still held out some hope that baby was a boy.


----------



## ready2Bmum

onetwothreebp said:


> I had my 20 week scan this morning... baby is still most definitely a girl.
> 
> I was mostly adjusted to the idea but still held out some hope that baby was a boy.

May I ask a question that may have been asked before?... Im just wondering why you wanted a boy so much when you already have one. The only reason I ask is that most people want one of each. I hope that doesn't sound like a strange question, Im just curious :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies quick question. Been thinking about birthing options and even though I was REALLY against it before, (think it was the 'eeww' factor) I'm now really leaning towards a water birth in the midwife led unit. Any thoughts/opinions? Does anyone know about any cons? All I could find was you can't get an epidural in them, which id rather avoid anyway, and that it takes slightly longer to get you to hospital if there is an emergency, but as my unit is right in the hospital it shouldn't be a problem. I know im not guaranteed to get one, depends on availability on the day, but wondered if anyone knew of reasons why it wasn't a good option. Thanks!!!


----------



## onetwothreebp

ready2Bmum said:


> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> I had my 20 week scan this morning... baby is still most definitely a girl.
> 
> I was mostly adjusted to the idea but still held out some hope that baby was a boy.
> 
> May I ask a question that may have been asked before?... Im just wondering why you wanted a boy so much when you already have one. The only reason I ask is that most people want one of each. I hope that doesn't sound like a strange question, Im just curious :flower:Click to expand...

I've never wanted a daughter. I'm not a fan of women as it is. I have a bad relationship with my mother and my two sisters. I've had really bad fall outs with girlfriends. I'm bisexual but I could never have married a woman. I've always gotten on better with men and since deciding to have a family, I always imagined two little boys. 

And yes, I already have a son. I know how amazing he is and how much joy he has brought to my life. He's made me want another boy even more, just because I've seen how beautiful the love between a mother and her son can be. 

It's just my personal preference.


----------



## SugarBeth

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey ladies quick question. Been thinking about birthing options and even though I was REALLY against it before, (think it was the 'eeww' factor) I'm now really leaning towards a water birth in the midwife led unit. Any thoughts/opinions? Does anyone know about any cons? All I could find was you can't get an epidural in them, which id rather avoid anyway, and that it takes slightly longer to get you to hospital if there is an emergency, but as my unit is right in the hospital it shouldn't be a problem. I know im not guaranteed to get one, depends on availability on the day, but wondered if anyone knew of reasons why it wasn't a good option. Thanks!!!

I'm planning a water birth. It's a great option for natural pain relief and helping to dilate easier. It's also supposed to help you stretch with less tearing. There's not a whole lot of cons, if you're not progressing like you should or they need to move you, they can get you out pretty quickly.


----------



## ready2Bmum

onetwothreebp said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> I had my 20 week scan this morning... baby is still most definitely a girl.
> 
> I was mostly adjusted to the idea but still held out some hope that baby was a boy.
> 
> May I ask a question that may have been asked before?... Im just wondering why you wanted a boy so much when you already have one. The only reason I ask is that most people want one of each. I hope that doesn't sound like a strange question, Im just curious :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never wanted a daughter. I'm not a fan of women as it is. I have a bad relationship with my mother and my two sisters. I've had really bad fall outs with girlfriends. I'm bisexual but I could never have married a woman. I've always gotten on better with men and since deciding to have a family, I always imagined two little boys. And yes, I already have a son. I know how amazing he is and how much joy he has brought to my life. He's made me want another boy even more, just because I've seen how beautiful the love between a mother and her son can be.
> 
> It's just my personal preference.Click to expand...

I can certainly understand your anxiety to a certain extent. I don't have a good relationship with my mother either and one of my worries since finding out we're having a girl is that il end up with a similar relationship with her. My OH promises he'll do all he can to help avoid that.

I hope this little lady breaks the circle for you.x :hugs:


----------



## onetwothreebp

I hope so as well! 

At least I know 4728183747192 things NOT to do...


----------



## Kaiecee

onetwothreebp said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onetwothreebp said:
> 
> 
> I had my 20 week scan this morning... baby is still most definitely a girl.
> 
> I was mostly adjusted to the idea but still held out some hope that baby was a boy.
> 
> May I ask a question that may have been asked before?... Im just wondering why you wanted a boy so much when you already have one. The only reason I ask is that most people want one of each. I hope that doesn't sound like a strange question, Im just curious :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never wanted a daughter. I'm not a fan of women as it is. I have a bad relationship with my mother and my two sisters. I've had really bad fall outs with girlfriends. I'm bisexual but I could never have married a woman. I've always gotten on better with men and since deciding to have a family, I always imagined two little boys.
> 
> And yes, I already have a son. I know how amazing he is and how much joy he has brought to my life. He's made me want another boy even more, just because I've seen how beautiful the love between a mother and her son can be.
> 
> It's just my personal preference.Click to expand...


I was so happy to see a mom happy just to have boys it's true I really wanted a girl but its boy #4 for me but I'm happy and I think a mother son relationship is so special :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Happy 20 week scan day for me! Go team yellow :)


----------



## August3

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Happy 20 week scan day for me! Go team yellow :)

Hope you have a wonderful time; looking forward to hearing all about it later. We have a 3D/4D scan booked for the 24th. Can't wait!

Here's a bump pic from me at 20 + 1 and today at 24 + 1. I think I'm enormous but my family assure me it's all bump and I've stayed the same everywhere else. Strangers always look surprised when I tell them I'm not due until the start of December! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







a1 20 + 1 bump.jpg
File size: 75.5 KB
Views: 1









a2 24 + 1 bump.jpg
File size: 73.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## AJCart

Had another OB/GYN appointment this morning. My blood pressure is a bit high so have to go back to my GP in a fortnight and have it checked again. All is well with our little girl though :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Happy 20 week scan day for me! Go team yellow :)

Enjoy your scan today! It's always so fun to see what's going on in there :flower:



onetwothreebp said:


> I hope so as well!
> 
> At least I know 4728183747192 things NOT to do...

I'm one of 3 girls in my family and we are all 3 best friends and have an awesome relationship with our mom. So it's totally possible for mom and daughter relationships to be special too. Hope you have a better experience with your daughter then you have with your mom and sisters. :flower:



AJCart said:


> Had another OB/GYN appointment this morning. My blood pressure is a bit high so have to go back to my GP in a fortnight and have it checked again. All is well with our little girl though :)

Glad to hear your little girl is doing good! I keep thinking they are going to tell me my blood pressure is high too. I've had borderline high blood pressure in the past, but its been better for the past couple years on its own. My mom had trouble with high BP during pregnancy so I keep thinking it will come back. Thankfully it hasn't though. Hope everything turns out ok at your doctors appt. :flower:


AFM: had the second part of my anatomy scan yesterday to get the remaining measurements. She now weighs 1 lb. 1 oz. which is double what she was 3 weeks ago, crazy! It was also really cool to see hear kick and feel it at the same time :happydance: it was my last scan as long as there are no issues, its a bummer that I won't see her again for like 18 weeks. I could do a private scan between now and then, but money is tight so I will just have to have some patience :blush:


----------



## onetwothreebp

Kaiecee said:


> I was so happy to see a mom happy just to have boys it's true I really wanted a girl but its boy #4 for me but I'm happy and I think a mother son relationship is so special :)

It makes me so sad when I see women disappointed over having boys and always wanting girls. I understand that having a daughter is a special relationship to some people, but the love of a mother and son is amazing. It leaves me on :cloud9:!!

That being said, I am a bit more adjusted to the idea and I am seeing the positives of having "one of each" (although I hate that saying!). It will be a new experience to have a daughter, but my husband is thrilled so I'm excited to see him interact with her.


----------



## brit3435

I think the relationship you have with each of your children is different and unique in its own way. I don't think gender effects this relationship unless the parents let it. I think any relationship between a mother and her child is a special bond whether its a girl or a boy! I'm having another girl but i don't assume my relationship will be the same with her as it is with my daughter. She already has such a different personality than my daughter did in the womb so I know it will be a whole new experience to be her mommy even though she is another girl. 

Congrats to everyone on their little miracles boy or girl! Glad to see everyone's 20 week scans are going well :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

I think the relationship between a parent and child depends on the characters of those involved, as well as how much they work at their relationship. If people naturally clash you're going to find problems, as well as those that don't try to he a good bond. I don't think a relationship is any better through having a specific gender of child though. 

I'm sad to never have a boy, but my girls fill my heart more than I could ever have imagined, so I'm just fine the way things are.


----------



## SugarBeth

I agree,I think the relationship between mother and child is a bit different for each child, regardless of gender. While gender does determine some things usually, it's not the end all. If I were having another girl, I would not assume that I would have the exact same relationship with her as I have with my daughter, as she's a different child and has a different personality. Of course I'd love them equally, but there are different ways to relate to everyone.


----------



## DHBH0930

I agree too, I don't think the type of relationship is predetermined just solely off of gender. There are many factors involved. I also dont believe that all mother/son relationships are more special then mother/daughter relationships and vice versa. They can both be just as special, it just depends on so many things. :flower:


----------



## Suzy_Q

So I went back to school shopping and spent way more money on maternity clothes than I wanted to :nope: I really wanted to "do this" on the cheap but as a professor, I can't help but get wrapped up in the back to school excitement! I guess it's for the best as I do have to work and appear professional and I can't do that in clothes that, at some point, my belly will pop out of!

Ah well, work should be nice as it will help me pass the next 17 weeks as I wait for my little one to grace me with her presence :coffee:


----------



## DHBH0930

Suzy_Q said:


> So I went back to school shopping and spent way more money on maternity clothes than I wanted to :nope: I really wanted to "do this" on the cheap but as a professor, I can't help but get wrapped up in the back to school excitement! I guess it's for the best as I do have to work and appear professional and I can't do that in clothes that, at some point, my belly will pop out of!
> 
> Ah well, work should be nice as it will help me pass the next 17 weeks as I wait for my little one to grace me with her presence :coffee:

I haven't bought any maternity clothes! I've been living in my sundresses and skirts. It helps that I didn't get a job this year so I can lay around the house in my husbands boxers and tshirts :haha: I will probably have to breakdown and but some things when the weather gets cooler though


----------



## brit3435

I didn't buy maternity clothes with my last pregnancy or with this one so far. I wore regular clothes but went up a size, and always tried to get longer shirts. Maternity clothes are so expensive! I wore alot of Victoria's Secret yoga pants! They are comfy, can be worn as casual or dress up and have a band that can support the belly :happydance:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I was lucky, got two very comfy maternity jeans for my birthday and they are the best thing I've ever worn! Not sure why we don't have similar jeans for non maternity people ;) And once I've got my jeans on I can wear any stretchy tops with them. Very happy so far! But back to work in September (school teacher) so when weather turns cooler I might invest in some winter tops to use with leggings...


----------



## August3

I'm a teacher too but also deputy principal which requires a certain dress code so cannot get away with my maternity jeans and leggings sadly. I've been lucky to find some wrap type dresses and I got a pair of black over the bump trousers so hope that will keep me ticking over for the 11 weeks of term before maternity.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 said:


> I'm a teacher too but also deputy principal which requires a certain dress code so cannot get away with my maternity jeans and leggings sadly. I've been lucky to find some wrap type dresses and I got a pair of black over the bump trousers so hope that will keep me ticking over for the 11 weeks of term before maternity.

Oh no! Shame! I'm not allowed jeans at work but leggings are ok thank goodness, and I've got some 'flowy' dresses which should hopefully see me through. Going on leave October half term so hopefully will last me til then and I can go back to my lovely jeans :)


----------



## August3

Lucky you heading off nice and early, *Hoping girl 2*. I have to persevere until Nov. 22nd but hoping to be able to stay out until the following September if we can afford it

Hope your scan yesterday went well. :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 said:


> Lucky you heading off nice and early, *Hoping girl 2*. I have to persevere until Nov. 22nd but hoping to be able to stay out until the following September if we can afford it
> 
> Hope your scan yesterday went well. :)

I know! I can't wait really :) My DH and I spoke about things and we've decided I'm staying at home once baby arrives so once that decision has been made it made it even harder to want to stay for longer - plus I hate the Autumn Term! And coincidentally, the teacher who will be taking over my class once I leave comes back from maternity leave herself after October half term so everything worked out perfectly and there didn't seem to be much point in me staying longer than half term and overlapping with the other teacher (that's my excuse at least! :winkwink: )


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh and scan went really well :) A perfectly formed little baby, so we are really blessed... can't wait to meet him/her now! Will post pics when I scan them in. Thanks for asking! xx


----------



## August3

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Oh and scan went really well :) A perfectly formed little baby, so we are really blessed... can't wait to meet him/her now! Will post pics when I scan them in. Thanks for asking! xx

Ah, delighted for you! We're staying team :yellow: too! It's very exciting. Fantastic that you'll be able to stay off with baba, my hubby works on contract so financially that's not an option for us but c'est la vie. I'm so blessed as it is, I ain't complaining. 

We've booked in for a 3D/4D scan on the 24th when I'll be 25+4 so super excited about seeing our little munchkin again.


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm super excited that I'm able to be a SAHM. I've wanted to be one since I was a little girl, but as I got older I was sure I was going to have to give up that dream since its so much harder to live on one income now a days. However I didn't end up getting a teaching position and took it as fate. Finances are tight but its totally doable, just have to adjust to a different lifestyle. When we were both working and didn't have a LO on the way we went out to eat whenever we wanted and bought whatever we felt like. We've cut out dining out, I've been doing smart grocery shopping (using coupons, looking for sales, etc) and we stopped buying things that we don't NEED. So far so good!


----------



## August3

DHBH0930 said:


> I'm super excited that I'm able to be a SAHM. I've wanted to be one since I was a little girl, but as I got older I was sure I was going to have to give up that dream since its so much harder to live on one income now a days. However I didn't end up getting a teaching position and took it as fate. Finances are tight but its totally doable, just have to adjust to a different lifestyle. When we were both working and didn't have a LO on the way we went out to eat whenever we wanted and bought whatever we felt like. We've cut out dining out, I've been doing smart grocery shopping (using coupons, looking for sales, etc) and we stopped buying things that we don't NEED. So far so good!


It's amazing how thrifty we can be. We regularly look at where we can trim the fat, so to speak without feeling deprived. It's all about looking at the bigger picture - you have to balance the cost of childcare if you're working. For many it doesn't make financial sense and the benefits of being a SAHM for your little ones far outweigh the wee bit extra in the bank account.


----------



## DHBH0930

August3 said:


> DHBH0930 said:
> 
> 
> I'm super excited that I'm able to be a SAHM. I've wanted to be one since I was a little girl, but as I got older I was sure I was going to have to give up that dream since its so much harder to live on one income now a days. However I didn't end up getting a teaching position and took it as fate. Finances are tight but its totally doable, just have to adjust to a different lifestyle. When we were both working and didn't have a LO on the way we went out to eat whenever we wanted and bought whatever we felt like. We've cut out dining out, I've been doing smart grocery shopping (using coupons, looking for sales, etc) and we stopped buying things that we don't NEED. So far so good!
> 
> 
> It's amazing how thrifty we can be. We regularly look at where we can trim the fat, so to speak without feeling deprived. It's all about looking at the bigger picture - you have to balance the cost of childcare if you're working. For many it doesn't make financial sense and the benefits of being a SAHM for your little ones far outweigh the wee bit extra in the bank account.Click to expand...

It's so true! You hear of families of 5 living off 1 person making minimum wage, so if thats possible I knew we could find a way! I'd rather give up luxuires like dining out, big vacations, and "things" we dont need to be able to stay at home.

I was offered my teachers assistant position for this year, however it was a 50 min drive each way and I would have paid more in daycare then I would've made, not even exaggerating. So that was an easy no. Especially since I didn't like it there anyway. 

Everyone's situation is different though, I can totally understand continuing to work for both if they have to or just want to.


----------



## ready2Bmum

So apparently I have a UTI and I'm on antibiotics for the next 5 days :cry:
Feel like crap :cry:

As for working, I just qualified as a teacher (results out next week) so I'm going to take the coming year out and try to teach the following school year. Its not perfect financially, but we're ok and its good to have the option to do this.


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> So apparently I have a UTI and I'm on antibiotics for the next 5 days :cry:
> Feel like crap :cry:
> 
> As for working, I just qualified as a teacher (results out next week) so I'm going to take the coming year out and try to teach the following school year. Its not perfect financially, but we're ok and its good to have the option to do this.

Oh no! Hope you feel better! UTIs are awful! :hugs:

I've been trying to get an elementary teaching position for 5 years now with no luck. :growlmad: Teachers assistant was the closest I got. It's so frustrating! Which is why I'm deciding to take it as a positive thing and just stay at home. I will try again someday after we are done having kids and the youngest is preschool age.


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> So apparently I have a UTI and I'm on antibiotics for the next 5 days :cry:
> Feel like crap :cry:
> 
> As for working, I just qualified as a teacher (results out next week) so I'm going to take the coming year out and try to teach the following school year. Its not perfect financially, but we're ok and its good to have the option to do this.

You poor wee thing, *ready2Bmum* Hope the antibiotic kicks in soon. :hugs:
This thread has loads of teachers! Good luck with your results next week. 

*DHBH0930* that job certainly wouldn't have made sense for you especially when it's been your dream to be a SAHM. I would love to also but just not an option for us. I'm lucky I love my job so whilst it'll be really tough to leave little one I won't dread going back to teaching.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> So apparently I have a UTI and I'm on antibiotics for the next 5 days :cry:
> Feel like crap :cry:
> 
> As for working, I just qualified as a teacher (results out next week) so I'm going to take the coming year out and try to teach the following school year. Its not perfect financially, but we're ok and its good to have the option to do this.

Oh no! Hope you feel better soon... UTI's are the worst! I get them chronicaly but thank God I haven't got one whilst pregnant. :hugs:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks ladies. I thought the doc got it wrong at first as I don't have an pain/stinging when peeing. But I have cramps, back pain, felt sick this morning...I read up and they are all symptoms too apparently. I had a small amount of protein & white blood cells in my urine too. Hopefully it clears up quickly.


----------



## Skadi

FINALLY got to see my obstetrician today so things are rolling in the right direction. I am getting two steroid shots at 2 weeks to help with the babys lung maturation just in case. I also have another ultrasound at 26 weeks to check my cervix (although my cervix was normal when I PPROMd... she just wants to keep a close eye on it.)


----------



## brit3435

Anyone else having lower back pain and what do you do to help ease it? Mine is mostly on my left side. I'm wondering if it would be safe to use our jetted bathtub at this point? Also anyone know if heating pads are safe?

Thanks ladies!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> Anyone else having lower back pain and what do you do to help ease it? Mine is mostly on my left side. I'm wondering if it would be safe to use our jetted bathtub at this point? Also anyone know if heating pads are safe?
> 
> Thanks ladies!

My back's been killing me since about week 4 (I already had a bad back from before, and pregnancy has made it much worse). I've been going to a chiropractor and he's been fantastic at making it so much better. See him about once a month now and I couldn't be happier! He's also shown me some stretches my DH can help me at home with. 

I don't know about the jets or heating pads. I was going to get a heated pad a few weeks ago but pharmacists said there weren't enough studies and that he personally wouldn't recommend them so I didn't take the risk. 

Sleeping on my side with a pillow between my legs or on my back with two pillows under my knees also helps a lot! 

Hope it gets better for you soon xxx


----------



## luz

brit3435 said:


> Anyone else having lower back pain and what do you do to help ease it? Mine is mostly on my left side. I'm wondering if it would be safe to use our jetted bathtub at this point? Also anyone know if heating pads are safe?
> 
> Thanks ladies!

I know the bathtub is safe but would call your dr and ask about the heating pad for sure. When I was pregnant with my first heating pads used to give me contractions so at the end i used them all the time! Just make sure your water isn't hot and don't stay for longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## onetwothreebp

What are people's thoughts on having half a beer?


----------



## Kaiecee

i had an uit but no symptoms hope its gone going to get another test just to make sure

as for back aches i try to take a warm bath or to get dh to massage me :)

with all my boys ive had bad ms and this week is pretty bad hope i get some good days soon


----------



## Suzy_Q

I don't like beer so this may be easy for me to say, but my vote is why risk it. There are more palatable drinks to be had (virgin strawberry daiquiris!) so no reason to spend the next half of your pregnancy worrying or feeling bad about 1/2 a beer. But, that is just an opinion!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Well, I wouldn't spend my time worrying about it. I had half a beer and was content with that. I know baby is still safe.


----------



## brit3435

I agree with Suzy Q, I don't like beer so why risk it. I do like wine and mixed drinks but I avoid all alcohol and most caffeine during pregnancy. I would worry about the baby if I had any alcohol, that being said I am sure 1/2 a beer won't hurt your little one, I've known women who have had a glass of wine while pregnant and their kids are just fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

I wouldn't risk even half a drink because there has been no proven safe amount of alcohol. Nine months of virgin drinks is nothing compared to a life time of dealing with FAS. If you are comfortable with drinking though, it is your body and your baby so have at it. However statements like "I know women who XXXX when they were pregnant and their kids turned out just fine!" is illogical and I really dislike the use of that argument. If you feel you are safe doing something, and comfortable with it then just do it, don't pull in silly excuses like that. I'll get off my soapbox now. lol


----------



## brit3435

Skadi I'm on the same page as you are as far as no alcohol during pregnancy, but there is no need to attack my statements. You are entitled to your own opinion but I think you could do it in a more civil manner. This is a support forum not a debate forum, so please share your opinion with out calling other opinions "illogical". Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## onetwothreebp

I don't normally indulge but after the week I've had, it was a nice little treat.

I certainly understand other views though!


----------



## Suzy_Q

So what guilty pleasures/cravings have you all enjoyed now that you're pregnant? I can't get enough milkshakes and hamburgers. I'm guessing my lil' one needs calcium and iron so I'm not going to argue!!


----------



## onetwothreebp

I've been eating ice cream and beef jerky like its going out of style. I honestly can't resist an Oreo blizzard and terayaki beef jerky.


----------



## Skadi

It's not logical though, and if something I said was uncivil, please feel free to report it. (However nothing I said was uncivil, and if you can't take someone disagreeing with you, forums may not be your thing.) You aren't the only one that has said it' I've been on BnB for a long time and I consistently see people use the same 'logic'. Put it this way, it's like saying. "I know someone who drinks and drives, and they've never been in an accident or killed someone" Good for them, but what does that have to do with anything.


----------



## brit3435

Suzy_Q said:


> So what guilty pleasures/cravings have you all enjoyed now that you're pregnant? I can't get enough milkshakes and hamburgers. I'm guessing my lil' one needs calcium and iron so I'm not going to argue!!

I've been craving ice cream too! Normally I don't eat anything after dinner but lately I've been making myself a huge ice cream sundae :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

i would love a big glass of cold milk but with all my pregnancies ive been intolerant to milk and milk products but i do love my frappaccinos from starbucks and i force myself to no throw it up and i had the worse craving the other day for kraft dinner but only the way dh makes it :) which he did 

about the drinking topic i dont drink even when im not pregnant i have when i was younger but there should not be a big issue with half a beer and yes everyone has their own opinion but its not like u drank a case of 24


----------



## DHBH0930

Same as a lot of you, I never drink even when not pregnant. Never really acquired the taste, I would occasionally have a fruity alcoholic drink but all I liked about it was the fruity taste :haha: So not I'm not having even a tiny but of alcohol while pregnant, though 1/2 a beer very occasionally shouldn't cause any troubles. I'm just a super paranoid person so I personally wouldn't risk it.

I was like you Kaiecee and normally had no trouble with milk, till I got pregnant. Then seemed to be lactose intolerant and of course was craving milk! However the past couple weeks it seems I'm over that hump in the pregnancy and making up for it, me and my husband went through 2 gallons in 6 days!:blush:

In the first trimester I wanted nothing sweet, now I want ice cream and cake everyday! I need to admit I made a batch of cookie dough with no eggs and ate all the dough this week :blush: I hid it from my DH in the freezer...mmmm cold cookie dough...I want to make another batch! :winkwink:


----------



## AJCart

I, personally, won't drink at all while I'm pregnant. Like somebody else mentioned there has been no proven "safe" amount so I would rather not take the chance. 

I'm the complete opposite with milk as you guys. I have always been a bit lactose intolerant, until I got pregnant! Now I can't go a day without having at least a glass or 2 of milk!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I choose not to drink at all in pregnancy, although I believe the odd small drink is fine. For me one little glass of something would be pointless, I'd want more! :haha: I'm not a massive drinker but if I do, I like to know I can have a few glasses if I want. I would only be teasing myself!


----------



## Lara310809

I've had alcohol in every single one of my pregnancies and so far, only healthy pregnancies and babies for me. I'm not really a drinker anyway, and neither is my husband. We have very little alcohol in the house, and actually the only stock we have was either left here by someone else when they visited, or was given to me on my 21st birthday which was a "bring a bottle" occasion; I just turned 29 and we still have it unopened LOL. 

If I drink during pregnancy I have drinks with lower alcohol content, like beer for example, only I make it a shandy by diluting 50/50 with lemonade. I might have a small glass of champagne at a wedding. I wouldn't have spirits or even a large glass of wine. I have never exceeded the NHS guideline of 2 units per week, and I wouldn't, though I don't believe a one-off infraction would harm your baby. To my knowledge, it's the ladies that drink regularly and to excess each time, that are at risk of harming their babies. I am not ashamed of drinking in pregnancy, because in my mind it's safe and the NHS (the health service in the UK) wouldn't say it was okay to do if it wasn't. 

In the UK and here they say to keep alcohol consumption under 2 units per week, and more recently they said one glass of wine per day was okay. I actually think that amount is irresponsible (to be fair it wasn't midwives that said it; I think scientists made that claim), but if I want a drink as a one-off, I'll have it. 

You certainly shoudln't feel guilty about doing so. And for me, beer and lager tastes delicious, and I actually craved it for 6 months of my first pregnancy. To avoid such a strong craving was awful, so every now and then I did give in and I had a shandy, and it was so worth it. One of my colleagues even dared to tell me I was poisoning my baby by having a HALF of SHANDY. I told him where to go. You can of course tell me I'm doing wrong, but to be so blatant and rude to my face wasn't called for. I remember it was my first beer in about 2 months, and it was a half, and a shandy, and he still opted to throw his opinion at me.

I had about 4 pints of shandy in the entire pregnancy, and when beer was on my mind 24/7 I think I did pretty well to only have that much. My craving for beer was insatiable; I needed the taste and the coolness of it all the time; and nothing else helped me. I did try non-alcoholic beer, which sadly made me vomit as soon as I drank it; had I been able to stomach it I certainly would have had that instead


----------



## Lara310809

For the ladies that are having heartburn/reflux; are any of you getting it from *alkaline *foods? I have Googled it and the trigger foods seem to be acidic (like tomatoes), spicy (like curry), carbonated (like pop), caffeinated (like coffee) and oily/greasy (like pizza). 

Not one site mentioned alkaline foods. My most recent ones have been cucumber, watermelon and ice water, of all things :wacko: I thought watery foods were supposed to _help_. I don't know how I'm going to get through the next four months if I'm getting it with even the most alkaline of foods.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm with those who don't drink at all. All things I've read from the NHS and from studying psychology at university say that although it is unlikely small amounts will harm the baby, there is not enough evidence to fully support this statement yet. NHS advises to stop completely but says that if you choose not to, then the guidelines they give should minimise the risk but not completely erase it. 

Now I fully believe the odd drink here and there will truly be ok, but personally I'd rather not take the very small risk anything would go wrong... It'd be my luck to be one of those very few women whose babies are harmed with the smallest amount of drink! :) 

Lara - poor you! I'm lucky I'm not getting any reflux yet. Is it only watery foods that bring it on? I suffered from gastritis when I was younger and it was watery food that brought it on, and doctor said it was because the watery food diluted the stomach acids an made them harder to absorb so they stayed in your stomach longer, and as the watery food couldn't neutralise them, the acid was worse than when I ate anything else. Maybe your case is similar? Hope it gets better soon! Xx


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lara - poor you! I'm lucky I'm not getting any reflux yet. Is it only watery foods that bring it on? I suffered from gastritis when I was younger and it was watery food that brought it on, and doctor said it was because the watery food diluted the stomach acids an made them harder to absorb so they stayed in your stomach longer, and as the watery food couldn't neutralise them, the acid was worse than when I ate anything else. Maybe your case is similar? Hope it gets better soon! Xx

No, it's most things unfortunately. In past pregnancies I had it but only with trigger foods, so it was more bearable. But this just seems a bit ridiculous :dohh: I've never heard of gastritis, so I'll look into that. Perhaps something I read from that can help me with this.


----------



## brit3435

I've been having bad indigestion too and I hardly had any with my first pregnancy. Mine is the worst in the evening and it doesn't matter what I eat for dinner it's still bad. My nightly ice cream snack right before bed seems to help some though :shrug:


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> Anyone else having lower back pain and what do you do to help ease it? Mine is mostly on my left side. I'm wondering if it would be safe to use our jetted bathtub at this point? Also anyone know if heating pads are safe?
> 
> Thanks ladies!

I have terrible lower back pain. Mine is from sciatic pain, and goes all the way down my leg and locks everything up. I remember last pregnancy they recommended putting cold packs on the spot and deep massages. I hated the cold, so this time I just have my husband doing deep massages for as long as I can stand (which is usually only about 30 seconds!) It completely unlocks the muscles. I also go to a chiropractor every other month or so, that helps SO much.



onetwothreebp said:


> What are people's thoughts on having half a beer?

The recommended alcohol consumption is usually one unit per week, but they can't prove completely that it's safe or unsafe. I'd say half a beer is under the guidelines (the same guidelines they use for caffeine and certain foods during pregnancy that most women follow) so I'm sure it's fine. Personally, I crave beer ONLY in pregnancy, I don't even like it outside of pregnancy. I stick with the nonalcoholic kind when I need it though, just because if it's a craving, I don't want to be counting sips and have a cut off. Usually I have one or two in pregnancy and then the craving is over. 



Suzy_Q said:


> So what guilty pleasures/cravings have you all enjoyed now that you're pregnant? I can't get enough milkshakes and hamburgers. I'm guessing my lil' one needs calcium and iron so I'm not going to argue!!

I love Taco Bell crunchy tacos (usually I hate the crunch shell!), hamburgers, and hot wings. Definitely love meat! With my daughter, it was steak and mushrooms and onions at least once a week. Actually, that doesn't sound bad at all right now...:haha:



AJCart said:


> I'm the complete opposite with milk as you guys. I have always been a bit lactose intolerant, until I got pregnant! Now I can't go a day without having at least a glass or 2 of milk!

I was the same way last pregnancy. I struggled with dairy most of my life, and then I got pregnant with my daughter and it was the total opposite! I loved it. It stuck around for a few months after I had her before it went away. This time I don't seem to have that, but my allergy doesn't seem as bad anymore either so I can handle it.



Lara310809 said:


> For the ladies that are having heartburn/reflux; are any of you getting it from *alkaline *foods? I have Googled it and the trigger foods seem to be acidic (like tomatoes), spicy (like curry), carbonated (like pop), caffeinated (like coffee) and oily/greasy (like pizza).
> 
> Not one site mentioned alkaline foods. My most recent ones have been cucumber, watermelon and ice water, of all things :wacko: I thought watery foods were supposed to _help_. I don't know how I'm going to get through the next four months if I'm getting it with even the most alkaline of foods.

If I'm going to get heartburn, it's going to be no matter what I eat. I can have literally nothing for hours and get heartburn. I can have watermelon and a glass of water and get heartburn just as bad as if I eat something acidic. There's no helping me, it's going to happen if it wants to happen! lol


----------



## AJCart

Add me in as another who gets the heartburn no matter what, even if I haven't eaten recently.


----------



## Kaiecee

Me too it just came on super quick


----------



## DHBH0930

Anyone else having trouble with their wedding ring not fitting anymore? I woke up today and it felt so comfortable, it took a good amount of effort to get it off and there is no getting it back on :cry: I hate not being able to wear my rings!

What have you ladies done for past or current pregnancy when this has happened?

I'm debating, I've heard others suggest getting something cheap to wear in its place. So you still look married and don't need to readjust to wearing a ring again.

Or getting it sized, it's just so expensive to resize them though. :wacko:

I've heard it can take a while after birth till they fit again, some say they never fit again and ending up having to get them resized... I have skinny fingers and like it pretty sung since I worry about it falling off, it's a 5.5 right now. Part of me thinks I won't ever have fingers that size again so might as well resize it now so I can continue to wear it.... Ugh I don't know what to do!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

That just happened to me this morning! For the second day in a row, they were tight so I finally put them away in their box. Last pregnancy they were never tight, I even wore them when I was delivering her, but this time I'm gaining faster so I guess that changes it. The fact that it's summer might also be affecting it. 

I'm not going to resize them just to resize them again after pregnancy, and I don't feel like investing in a fake ring so I'm just going to go ringless for a few months.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Anyone else having trouble with their wedding ring not fitting anymore? I woke up today and it felt so comfortable, it took a good amount of effort to get it off and there is no getting it back on :cry: I hate not being able to wear my rings!
> 
> What have you ladies done for past or current pregnancy when this has happened?
> 
> I'm debating, I've heard others suggest getting something cheap to wear in its place. So you still look married and don't need to readjust to wearing a ring again.
> 
> Or getting it sized, it's just so expensive to resize them though. :wacko:
> 
> I've heard it can take a while after birth till they fit again, some say they never fit again and ending up having to get them resized... I have skinny fingers and like it pretty sung since I worry about it falling off, it's a 5.5 right now. Part of me thinks I won't ever have fingers that size again so might as well resize it now so I can continue to wear it.... Ugh I don't know what to do!!!

When I went on holiday last week it was so hot my hands swelled up horribly and I couldn't wear my rings, so I used them around my neck on a chain. I know it was only for a weekend - they now fit again - but I'm sure they'll stop fitting again soon, I might wear them that way again. I don't want to resize them and then have to change their size again after pregnancy, especially as I want more than one child :)


----------



## brit3435

DHBH my wedding ring stopped fitting around 20 weeks in my last pregnancy I had to use oil to get it off! I didn't wear anything for the rest of my pregnancy and my ring fit again by my 6 week pp checkup. I worried some about looking pregnant and not married but I think it happens to alot of ladies :flower:

My wedding ring fits fine so far this pregnancy and I never had it resized so I think I was just retaining more water with my last pregnancy :shrug:

I would just take it off and not worry about it, even if you got it resized or bought something temporary it may not fit by 30 weeks either. My fingers looked like sausages by 36 weeks with my daughter :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

I was thinking about putting them on a chain too, but I'm such a paranoid person, I worry about the chain breaking and loosing my rings. 

For a "replacement" ring, when I say cheap, I mean cheap. Like a $10 costume jewelry type ring, something simple. Since I too don't want to make an investment on something I wear for a matter of months. I may even have something buried somewhere in a jewelry box.


----------



## DHBH0930

Found a pretty sapphire and diamond ring my parents got me as a graduation gift years ago that easily fits. I'm just going to wear this for the rest of the pregnancy till my wedding ring fits again after birth. It may be silly, but I don't like the idea of not wearing anything... I will still miss my wedding/engagement ring, but its safely put away and now my finger is comfortable.


----------



## Lara310809

I wouldn't waste money getting your ring resized. A friend of mine though had some crazy swelling in her pregnancy, and within a couple of hours suddenly she couldn't get the rings off. She had to go to a jeweller to get them CUT off. Thnakfully being a jeweller he did it while being able to save the state of the ring, so it could be fixed at a later date. If you go to the hospital to do it they won't consider things like that, and your ring could be ruined :shock:

I was scared by that story, so I removed mine pretty early in my first pregnancy and bought a cheap silver band to wear instead. It cost around £5 ($7). You can also wear your rings on a necklace though. I preferred to keep mine safe at home and just wear the cheap one. My second pregnancy I wore the cheap one too. My fingers have never really swollen though; I just did it as a precaution.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> I wouldn't waste money getting your ring resized. A friend of mine though had some crazy swelling in her pregnancy, and within a couple of hours suddenly she couldn't get the rings off. She had to go to a jeweller to get them CUT off. Thnakfully being a jeweller he did it while being able to save the state of the ring, so it could be fixed at a later date. If you go to the hospital to do it they won't consider things like that, and your ring could be ruined :shock:
> 
> I was scared by that story, so I removed mine pretty early in my first pregnancy and bought a cheap silver band to wear instead. It cost around £5 ($7). You can also wear your rings on a necklace though. I preferred to keep mine safe at home and just wear the cheap one. My second pregnancy I wore the cheap one too. My fingers have never really swollen though; I just did it as a precaution.


That's what my friend warned me about. She had trouble getting them off when she went into labor, the hospital said they would have to cut them off, she was thankfully finally able to get it off so they didn't have to destroy her rings. I've been keeping an eye on mine, since like I said I already had them fit snugly. It was hurting this morning and I had to use cold water and lots of soap to get it off. Glad I didn't have to get them cut off! Also glad I had a larger ring laying around to wear temporarily, I would have done the same as you and bought a cheap $7 ring if I hadn't, since I worry about something so expensive hanging off a chain (I've broken plenty of necklace chains, so I'm not taking any chances!)


----------



## Lara310809

That's my worry too; as well as my rings being sentimental to me, they dont' make them anymore so I can't get like-for-likes if I lose them; and my OH and I have a matching set, so suddenly they wouldn't match. And you never know if someone down the street will just yank them off your neck as well. I had completely forgotten about removing my rings until the subject was raised here though, so I might take mine off this week. We're on the verge of moving though, and I think I packed my jewellery box :dohh:


----------



## SugarBeth

I never trusted wearing them around my neck either, especially with a toddler who has curious hands! I have a friend who wouldn't be parted from her rings and her husband still wanted her to wear them even though they didn't fit, so she wore them around her neck for most of her pregnancy and didn't lose them...but I wouldn't feel comfortable doing that, I'm too paranoid. They don't make my engagement ring anymore either, so I'd never be able to replace it. 

But I have no problem keeping them in our ring box until they fit. I don't really care what other people think. Most already think I'm still a teenager with a toddler and pregnant again because I look younger than I am (I'm 25, but haven't aged much since I aws 16-17), so I already have that against me. lol


----------



## brit3435

I agree I would be too worried about losing my ring if I wore it anywhere but my finger. It's a very simple ring an emerald cut diamond on a band but I've had it since I was 21 and besides our home its the most important thing I own! I'm not having any trouble with swelling so far so hopefully ill be able to keep it on a bit longer!

I have a scan tomorrow! Another fetal survey just to make sure everything is still ok with baby and placenta. My dr is slightly concerned as I'm having around 30 contractions a day is anyone else having that many? I'm excited for my scan though I've never had an ultrasound later than 18 weeks so I'm excited to see what baby looks like :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

I'm having plenty of Braxton Hicks contractions, but I don't notice them all the time. Certainly above 30, but I've always been told they're fine as long as they don't get regular and the pains don't increase.


----------



## KatyR

Only just noticed that this thread existed!! I'm due December 6th.
So far i seem to have escaped morning sickness, heartburn and most of the usual things. 
Crazy hormones and back / leg ache at the end of the day are the things im getting most. Haven't even really had any major cravings either.

We are team blue, im a ftm and he will be Elliot x


----------



## Lara310809

:hi: hello Katy! Sounds like you're having an easy pregnancy; hopefully it continues that way. This is my third and this is the first time it's been easy :thumbup:


----------



## luz

KatyR said:


> Only just noticed that this thread existed!! I'm due December 6th.
> So far i seem to have escaped morning sickness, heartburn and most of the usual things.
> Crazy hormones and back / leg ache at the end of the day are the things im getting most. Haven't even really had any major cravings either.
> 
> We are team blue, im a ftm and he will be Elliot x

LOVE the name! My first is an eliott!!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Viability day, yay!!!


----------



## SugarBeth

Suzy_Q said:


> Viability day, yay!!!

Mine too! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Lara- Thanks it makes me feel much better knowing others are having a lot of BHs. I had them a lot in my first pregnancy as well and my doctor told me not to worry until they got painful, but they did start to cause dilation around 33 weeks and they never felt any different than the ones I had been having, not painful just a tightening. I did notice some pressure in my lower back around that time though, so I think as long as I'm not having that I'm probably OK. 

Suzy Q and Sugarbeth congrats on viability day! 24 weeks! Wow it seems like just yesterday we were all just waiting to see a heartbeat, its going fast!

Katy welcome and congrats on your blue bump!

AFM the ultrasound today went well. Vayda is still looking perfect and measuring about 5 days ahead. She kept kicking the ultrasound wand thing, I don't think she liked it. She weighs 1 lb 9 oz!! I cannot believe she is almost 2lbs already!


----------



## Kaiecee

i wish my pregnancies were easy im sick thru out all my pregnancies and this week its been pretty bad


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Suzy Q and Sugarbeth - congratulaciones on your v day! :) Exciting times :) xxx


----------



## Kaiecee

v-day for me today :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations to you too kaiecee :)


----------



## lilrojo

My vday too.. :)

Sorry been mia.. life is busy and hectic.. I start back up at college on Monday.. and my dd starts preschool.. my son is keeping my busy at 18 months old.. so yeah life is crazy.. 

Happy vday to all you who have made it and those beyond... before you know it we will all be past it :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Happy v day to you too lilerojo! All these babies getting big and strong :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Happy Vday to everyone. Mines tomorrow :happydance:

My results came in today. I am now officially a primary school teacher :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

COngrats to everyone who is celebrating their V-Day :happydance: Viability here isn't until 28 weeks, so I still have 3.5 weeks to go :dohh: 



ready2Bmum said:


> My results came in today. I am now officially a primary school teacher :happydance: :happydance:

Congratulations! Do you have a position at a school already, or is that the next step? I bet you're thrilled :) 

- - - 

AFM, we went out for lunch today and I got back and feel disgusting; too full and bloated. I didn't even eat that much, but I feel like I ate Christmas dinner :sick:


----------



## Kaiecee

ready2Bmum said:


> Happy Vday to everyone. Mines tomorrow :happydance:
> 
> My results came in today. I am now officially a primary school teacher :happydance: :happydance:

congrats very exciting :)


----------



## Kaiecee

happy v day to all the mommies who are at 24 weeks and those who will b there soon :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome KatyR you've been added to the front page :flower:

I've been so busy lately, been getting lots of photography business! Which I am grateful for, since only my DH is working now. Also I won't get much over the winter months, so the more now the better!

I have my baby shower this Sunday and am super excited! :happydance: My parents are throwing it early since we are having it in Michigan and we live in Tennessee. The rest of my extended family still live in MI so it's easier for us to go to them, especially since my grandparents can't travel anymore. This is the last holiday weekend till Thanksgiving, so it works out well since we drive the 10 hours each there and back, gives us an extra day since everyone has Monday off. Also didn't want to wait too long since we are traveling so far, don't need to go into labor 600 miles from home! :haha:

Anyone else having a baby shower soon?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Ooh how exciting dhb! I do love a good baby shower, hope you have a fantastic time! 

Unfortunately here in the uk they are really nowhere near as popular as in the us so I won't have one :( But when I go on maternity leave we'll have a pizza lunch at work and they usually bring goodbye presents which are almost always for the baby so it'll kind of be my baby shower ;) It's at the end of October and can't wait!

Had a long weekend with DH before school starts again on Monday so we had a MASSIVE declutter in session in the house and have emptied out what wil now become the nursery... So excited! Will order furniture next week and it'll arrive mid October, just in time for my leave :) :) :)


----------



## elleff

Hope your baby shower goes well!! 

I don't think I'll have one either as they are not that big in UK yet but also most of my friends live hundreds of miles away (we havent lived in this town for long) so its tricky to arrange something like that. I would love one though! 

Has anyone else recently become insanely tired? I can barely keep my eyes open and I'm gutted as I was feeling really great before. My legs and ankles are aching too. I'm hoping its just from a busy few days away with family but got this nagging feeling its going to stay as I hit the 3rd tri... 

We are booking a holiday on Friday! 7 nights away, probably Europe somewhere like Spain so the flight doesn't take too long. Going in the next couple of weeks so I'm going to need a note from my GP to say I can go... Think I'll call about that on Thursday and make sure I have the go ahead as apparently you need them to OK you to fly after 28 weeks. 
I can't believe how quick the time is going now?! I thought we had loads of time left for a holiday but I'm getting more and more uncomfortable with the idea of flying so need to get our break in quickly before its too late!!


----------



## Lara310809

Be aware that Spain are currently trying to refuse to let tourists claim healthcare with their EHIC cards. It's illegal to charge you when you have an EHIC, but they're doing it anyway. I personally think its a little risky to go, being pregnant and all. I live in Gibraltar, and you may have heard about the issues we've had with Spain recently; we're basically trapped here because they're making our lives so difficult to leave, and when we do they're torching our cars and attacking us. Not somewhere I'm happy to go being pregnant and having two young children. I know it's your choice; I'm just saying :flower:


----------



## elleff

Wow I had no idea! Thankyou for the info! 
Do you think its a bad idea going on holiday in general or just going to spain? I am open to other destinations just seemed like that was closest. I don't have my heart set on going there so will be happy to look for somewhere else. 
Sounds like a pretty scary time!!


----------



## Skadi

I don't think I am having a baby shower this time around. I didn't get one with my daughter since she came so early although we had a meet the baby type party which was great. I don't particularly need anything this time around at all since its another girl and we cloth diaper, breastfeed and I make homemade baby food. I just think it would be nice to have a party before the new baby comes. Meh.


----------



## August3

Baby showers are not done here in Ireland but lots of gifts are given once baba arrives. Hope you have a lovely time *DHBH0930*

Just spent the most wonderful week in Amsterdam. It's a really easy city to get around and the flight was only 80 minutes long. My patient OH planned out each day's activities to suit my slower pace and I really enjoyed having him all to myself. He is so loving towards the bump; it's very endearing. It was the first time we saw little ones movements on the outside which was amazing. And to cap off a fab 'baby moon' we had a 3D/4D scan when we arrived back in Dublin. 

Back to work for me too after the summer holidays. Workwear might prove tricky. I'll probably be wearing the same five outfits over and over. I have to do playground supervision twice a week and my coats no longer close over the bump, do you think I'd get away with using long chunky scarves to make my coats go the distance?


----------



## ready2Bmum

August3 said:


> Baby showers are not done here in Ireland but lots of gifts are given once baba arrives. Hope you have a lovely time *DHBH0930*
> 
> Just spent the most wonderful week in Amsterdam. It's a really easy city to get around and the flight was only 80 minutes long. My patient OH planned out each day's activities to suit my slower pace and I really enjoyed having him all to myself. He is so loving towards the bump; it's very endearing. It was the first time we saw little ones movements on the outside which was amazing. And to cap off a fab 'baby moon' we had a 3D/4D scan when we arrived back in Dublin.
> 
> Back to work for me too after the summer holidays. Workwear might prove tricky. I'll probably be wearing the same five outfits over and over. I have to do playground supervision twice a week and my coats no longer close over the bump, do you think I'd get away with using long chunky scarves to make my coats go the distance?

So glad to hear you had a great time August. The scan looks fantastic. Orwell clinic are great! You're right about the baby showers in Ireland but my best friend is insisting on throwing me one..and I'm not complaining :haha:


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> So glad to hear you had a great time August. The scan looks fantastic. Orwell clinic are great! You're right about the baby showers in Ireland but my best friend is insisting on throwing me one..and I'm not complaining :haha:

We ended up in the the plaza clinic in swords, the sonographer was so nice and gave us loads of pics. The DVD is amazing to have. What a lovely thing for you friend to do for you. Very exciting! Do you have a date for your shower? oh and congrats on your results, do you have work lined up for September?


----------



## Lara310809

elleff said:


> Wow I had no idea! Thankyou for the info!
> Do you think its a bad idea going on holiday in general or just going to spain? I am open to other destinations just seemed like that was closest. I don't have my heart set on going there so will be happy to look for somewhere else.
> Sounds like a pretty scary time!!

No it's just Spain hon. Their financial crisis is making their government a bit crazy, and the people are so frustrated with the conditions and the politics that they're acting out too. It's just a messed up country right now. Portugal is a lovely place to visit though, we went there in June and it's really peaceful and relaxed. 

If you do go to Spain just be aware of the issue with the EHIC cards. They are legally required to accept them, because any healthcare they give you will be reimbursed by the UK, but they're conning people into paying full whack despite that :shock:
*
And if you do go away; take your pregnancy notes with you just in case you have to go to a doctor for some reason. When we travel I carry mine in hand luggage so I know I won't lose them*


----------



## Suzy_Q

So I think I've had Braxton Hicks contractions last night. My whole uterus clenched up and I was doubled over in pain. It happened twice but then thankfully stopped. It was much more painful than I anticipated but I assume it's nothing compared to the real thing! How have they felt for you?


----------



## luz

Bh shouldn't hurt at all- they're just very uncomfortable. When I get them my stomach just gets really tight and it doesn't matter what position I'm sitting or standing in- I am really uncomfortable because my stomach is so tight. They usually last 15-20 seconds then go away.


----------



## onetwothreebp

I won't be having a shower either. Once the baby is born, I'll go home to my hometown and have a "sprinkle" so people can meet the baby and give gifts if they please. 

I'm sure I'm going to receive a ton of pink. Blah. 

Is it December yet?!


----------



## Lara310809

*Suzy_Q* - In a previous pregnancy my Braxton hicks were very painful, but as long as they're not coming regularly in a pattern (eg every 5 mins, and getting closer together) and you're not having a bleed as well, then you should be absolutely fine


----------



## brit3435

Suzy q my BH have never been painful they just feel like a tightening with shortness of breath however I know that BH can be painful for some women. Like Lara said if they are coming at regular intervals drink some water and lay on your left side and as long as they go away within an hr you should be fine. 

I have however had some painful bowel cramps with this pregnancy and they usually trigger a braxton hick at the same time. It usually only happens once or twice and then stops. Those are very painful so that might be what you are having, I figure its just from our intestines having to work that much harder to get things moving since the baby kind of rearranges things in there :haha:

How is everyone's weight gain? I'm getting very close to the 20 lb mark and I'm starting to stress about having to lose it all once she is here!


----------



## luz

brit- don't worry about weight gain. with my first i gained almost 50 and lost it all really quick by breastfeeding, then when i started to exercise again the weight REALLY started coming off and i was skinnier than i was pre-pregnancy! I almost got down to my high school weight! I havent weighed myself recently, but at my last appointment i think i'd gained about 20.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey girls, hope you're right about losing the weight afterwards! I don't quite get lbs, I use kg and I've out on 5 1/2 so far... Scary to think how many more ill end up putting on before bump arrives!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've gained about 20 lbs now. I'm not concerned about that 20lbs, I'm concerned with going over 40 lbs. Last time I gained about 40, and that was easy to lose but I gained most of it in third tri. The fact that I'm already half that weight when I hadn't gained much last time at this part of pregnancy is what concerns me. Hope I don't go too far over 40! My body already isn't happy adjusting to this extra weight.


----------



## DHBH0930

Hello ladies! Back from my trip up to Michigan for our shower, we got lots of goodies! :happydance:

I have grown a ton in just the past 2 weeks, not sure about weight (don't have a working scale) but my belly has most definitely popped out now, before I just looked chubby. It's crazy how quickly it changed. My DH loves rubbing my belly, I think it is so sweet :flower: I'm not worrying about weight, I not eating crazy amounts, just a little something whenever I get hungry, I just basically snack all day instead of having large meals. Whatever I gain I'm sure I can work it off after. So I'm glad I don't have a working scale, one less thing to stress about!

My next doctors appt is in 2 weeks and I have the glucose test. Not looking forward to it just since I'm gonna be there for so long. My office automatically does a 2 hour test. So I will be checked 1 hour after the drink and again another hour after that. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well! 3rd Trimester is quickly approaching!! :happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I've only gained 8-9lbs so far. But I was over weight to begin with, I think its all relative. I have my gtt test on Thursday. Hopefully its all fine. I'm half way through my antenatal classes. Finding them good. Is anyone else doing them?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hi ready, I've booked some classes too but They don't start til later on in the year. Glad to know you're liking yours, we've joined then in the hope of meeting some people as I'm newish to the area and don't know many people around here :) 

Quick question about the glucose test... Does anyone know if everyone does it in the uk? If so when? Haven't been told about them and reading on the internet confused me! It said only certain people were booked for one but I thought every pregnant lady did the test...


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey hoping girl, in Ireland ladies with certain criteria do one. So if your bmi is over 30 you automatically do one or if there's a history of diabetes in your family.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Also, if you're "advanced maternal age" also known as 35 or older, that will put you in the category of having to take one in the US.


----------



## DHBH0930

Noticed my DH has been different since I've been pregnant, in a good way. He is much more protective of me and concerned about me. It's super sweet :cloud9: He makes sure I have something to eat with me when I'm gone for a while, suggests I wear tennis shoes instead of flip flops, etc.

He is just so much more thoughtful and gentle, I'm enjoying it! I had no idea what to expect from him and I'm greatly pleased. He is also so cute since he loves rubbing my belly, even talking to her and kissing my stomach. I know that's not unusual but I didn't know if he would be like that or not. I'm glad he is :flower:

Also surprised to find out that my baby belly actually makes me more attractive to him! He says its cuz its new and different. I wonder if subconsciously it is also because he feels more connected to me since we created her, and/or if he feels masculine when he sees my belly since it reminds him he was able to knock me up :winkwink: 


Anyone else notice changes in their DH?


----------



## August3

I know what you mean, my DH has become super attentive and caring, and I'm loving it! He rubs and talks to the bump and won't let me do any housework he considers risky. I'm really impressed by him & I think the pregnancy has brought us even closer. He works 4 hrs drive away from home Monday - Friday and my biggest fear is that he'll miss the birth. I'm gonna try to stay positive about it but no doubt as the time draws closer I'll start to fret about it.

I've gained about 9lbs so far, hoping to stay around the 21 lbs my doc recommended by the end but noticed in the last few days that I'm hungrier. I swim and do Pilates so hopefully that will help me to spring back into shape afterwards as well.

My ante-natal classes start tomorrow, looking forward to meeting other mums to be and to be told what to get prepared and when. :)


----------



## brit3435

My husband is different during pregnancy too. When I was pregnant with my first daughter he would sing to my belly and rub my belly and kiss it and talk to her all the time, but he was really scared of having sex because he was afraid of hurting her. We still did but it was only once a week or so and I could tell he was nervous. This time around he is still sweet with my belly and kisses her goodnight, but he also says he is incredibly attracted to my pregnant body sexually and its obvious :haha: He came to the dr. apt where the dr told him he couldn't hurt the baby during sex so I think he feels more comfortable with it this time. I think its a combination of knowing he made that bump happen and my new curves which I normally don't have. 

How has pregnancy affected your sex lives ladies? Good or bad? I know that's a personal question just curious :blush:

Any new bump pics ladies? Here is mine at a little over 25 weeks pregnant, I weighed today and I've gained 17 lbs, baby should be about 2 lbs now based on my last ultrasound.
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lara310809

This pregnancy has boosted my libido like nothing before :lol: my husband is bored of it now I think, and normally he's the one wanting it :haha:

I don't have a bump pic to show at the moment but I need to get on the case. Last I weighed myself (a couple of weeks ago) I'd only gained 4lb; which is great because I'm overweight already. I gained 70lb in my first pregnancy and 11lb in my second (both gains including baby/waters/placenta)

- - - 

AFM I can hardly move :( in every pregnancy I've had problems with ligaments softening and injuries as a result. In my first it was a hamstring, my second it was my glutes, and again my glutes. 

Its so painful though; my bum hurts so much I can't sit properly, can't move when I'm sitting down, I feel it when I walk. Ugh. Because I had the same issue in the same place in my last pregnancy, I know the physio can't do anything to help me. The last pregnancy I went and they tried to give me all these exercises to do to help, but ironically I couldn't do any of them because my belly got in the way. It's going to be the same again this time


----------



## brit3435

Lara I know what you mean about libido mine goes up during pregnancy as well and usually my husband is the one wanting to all the time when im not pregnant so its nice that we both want to all the time with this pregnancy I feel like I can finally keep up with him :haha:

Pain wise I had a ton of hip and pelvic pain with my first pregnancy. With this one the only thing that is painful is my bump sometimes. It will get really hard and stay like that for hours and when it's like that its very hard to get comfortable and it hurts to bend over. I've also started having bad chest pains after eating but they are in my back does anyone else have this?


----------



## Lara310809

I get the tight belly too; I try to get my kids to get stuff for me from the floor :lol: I only get tightness i nmy chest if I don't sit straight enough (which is a lot); it feels like I can't catch my breath


----------



## Skadi

I haven't gained any weight yet although I have a giant bump. I'm not concerned because I didn't LOSE any weight after my daughter and I think I was retaining my weight because of BFing. I think I must have started to lose weight when my daughter self weaned when I got pregnant.

As for pain, I have terrible SPD this time around and my ribs hurt badly if I sit too long. So uncomfortable already.

I did my GD test a few days ago and passed but my iron levels are super low so I'm on supplements for that now. Urgh.

I have my next ultrasound coming up on Monday to check my cervix and that everything else is ok and then right after I get my first round of steroid shots. Blah.

So when am I supposed to ENJOY this pregnancy? lol :/


----------



## onetwothreebp

I've gained 15 lbs so far. Lame. 

My OH has gone all cave man like since I've been pregnant again. It's like, "Yes dear, your super sperm knocked me up. Bravo!"


----------



## SugarBeth

I turned 26 weeks today, on my last week of second tri. It's so hard to believe!!

So far I've gained almost 20 lbs and I'm really starting to feel it. Everything is getting more painful, and baby flipped head's down so now there's tons of pressure on me. It hurts just to stand. 

Here's a few of my second tri bump pics:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/secondtricomp_zps51591511.png


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lovely bump sugar Beth! :) gosh it looks so tiny compared to mine and I'm only 24 weeks :) maybe it's cause in short? Enjoy your last week in the second trimester!!!

Girls I've got a question. Sarted working again on Tuesday (teacher) and on Wednesday woke up feeling really dizzy, a bit like I was drunk. Got better during the day but never really left (so an underlying dizziness to everything i did) and was the same all of yesterday. But then yesterday after school the original dizziness came back, it was so bad!!! Got home and ate something thinking it was low blood sugar but 20 minutes later I was so dizzy I threw up. Felt much better after that and went back to underlying dizziness. It's still there today. 

Any ideas? Baby seems ok, wriggles about as much as it used to. Couldn it be low blood pressure? Mine is always on low side of normal so in thinking maybe all this standing up to teach brought it down a bit? Any other theories? Sooooo glad I've got my mw appt today!!!

Good luck to all teachers in the forum, hope your Return to work this week was more pleasant than mine! :)


----------



## luz

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lovely bump sugar Beth! :) gosh it looks so tiny compared to mine and I'm only 24 weeks :) maybe it's cause in short? Enjoy your last week in the second trimester!!!
> 
> Girls I've got a question. Sarted working again on Tuesday (teacher) and on Wednesday woke up feeling really dizzy, a bit like I was drunk. Got better during the day but never really left (so an underlying dizziness to everything i did) and was the same all of yesterday. But then yesterday after school the original dizziness came back, it was so bad!!! Got home and ate something thinking it was low blood sugar but 20 minutes later I was so dizzy I threw up. Felt much better after that and went back to underlying dizziness. It's still there today.
> 
> Any ideas? Baby seems ok, wriggles about as much as it used to. Couldn it be low blood pressure? Mine is always on low side of normal so in thinking maybe all this standing up to teach brought it down a bit? Any other theories? Sooooo glad I've got my mw appt today!!!
> 
> Good luck to all teachers in the forum, hope your Return to work this week was more pleasant than mine! :)

I teach and I've noticed this too. I wondered if it was just from standing up so much? I bought a bar stool and stuck it in the front of my room. I sit on that a lot so I'm not always standing, it seems to have helped a bit


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Thanks luz! That's so reassuring to hear. Ill try sitting down more today and see if it works. Makes sense as I spent mostro of morning sitting down with the children and felt better and bad dizziness started after the afternoon when I was standing to teach pe. By the time I say down to mark I was really bad so I think it was too late to make a difference. Will let you know what mw says xx


----------



## onetwothreebp

Anyone got names picked?


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah, we have Molly :) 

- - - 

As for the size of the bump, everyone carries differently. I know a lady here who is due a day before me, and she's small compared to me; you'd assume from looking at us that I'm due a couple of months before her, but she obviously holds the baby more closely to her body than I do. Plus, my muscles are shot so I look pregnant from the moment the egg implants :lol:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> Yeah, we have Molly :)
> 
> - - -
> 
> As for the size of the bump, everyone carries differently. I know a lady here who is due a day before me, and she's small compared to me; you'd assume from looking at us that I'm due a couple of months before her, but she obviously holds the baby more closely to her body than I do. Plus, my muscles are shot so I look pregnant from the moment the egg implants :lol:

Molly is such a sweet name! :)

As we're team yellow we've decided to choose 3 girls' and 3 boys' names and decide once bump is here, we've got so far:

- Emily Faith, Alison Grace, or Ashley Hope
- Joshua Charles, Ethan James, or Isaac James

We're mostly leaning towards the first names of each list but wanted to have back ups just in case :) And Ethan is a lets-see name, as my SIL mentioned she liked it too (after I said it first, mind you) and she's due to give birth to a boy in October! She says she has two names picked out (she hasn't said which, or if Ethan is one of those) and that she'll keep them secret til she gives birth. Hope she doesn't decide to go with Ethan without at least mentioning it to me first! I know she's entitled to like it and want it too but I feel that as I'd said it was one of our options first, she should at least let me know if she plans to steal it :) Maybe I'm wrong... DH's family is close too so wouldn't call my boy Ethan if she calls hers Ethan, so we'll see! :shrug:


----------



## luz

We picked Lucie Grace, Lara I love Molly!


----------



## onetwothreebp

We have several names we are still debating over. 

Callia Jane, Finity Leigh, Viola Jane or Jolie Allen


----------



## brit3435

We are naming her Vayda Rose. I had Vayda picked out before I even got pregnant! 

Sugarbeth great bump pics! My bump is so out in front it looks like I'm 30 weeks instead of 25 :haha: my stomach muscles must be shot bc I carried my first daughter much higher and closer to my body. This baby is so low she is constantly kicking my bladder.


----------



## SugarBeth

We have William Lee and calling him Will. My facebook friends call him Prince Will, as now we'll have a Will and a Kate. 

Love Lucie and Molly!

This was my bump last week - I was looking seriously huge! Baby just turned this week though, so my belly looks totally different now. It's more up and down than straight out now:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/week25_zps9a3a6cb2.jpg


----------



## Suzy_Q

My name choice is an ancestral name that is 300 years old but I love it! My girl will be Gesina Marie :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Love the names!

My little girl is Kayla Joy :flower:

Her nursery is just about done, I will post pics once I finish.

Also will have to do some belly shots, I haven't yet. I was going to do weekly ones, but wasn't fond of how I looked. For the longest time I was just lumpy :dohh:

It's looking more and more round now, instead of having 2 lumps (crease at my belly button) its popping out more but now it is flat near my belly button, I'm sure a couple more weeks and it will be rounded out, just glad it's not 2 separate lumps anymore! Anyone else have/had a bump like that? Seems all the ones posting pics have the perfect round bellies :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

Lovely names ladies :) BTW I can't believe you have started packing your bags already *SugarBeth*. We're still on the verge of moving house - we have been since we got the keys last November though - but I can't wrap my head around anything else right now. Once we're settled though, I guess I have to start washing newborn stuff and getting my things together. When I woke up IN labour with my first (at 39wks) my bags were only half packed, so I went around the house between contractions trying to round the rest of it together :lol:


----------



## SugarBeth

LOL I'm going nuts over getting ready for the baby. I actually finished all my baby shopping about an hour ago. I just need to get a few last things in the bag and I'm all done. I even finished up my diaper stash today. Feeling like I can relax a bit now!


----------



## Skadi

I meant to pack my bags two weeks ago so I would be ready just in case. I've been putting it off though because it feels like I'm asking for something to go wrong again! 

I feel huge! 25 Weeks now:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG7391.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I love Molly too, was on my list but being a christmas baby, I changed to Holly to inkeep the festivness :) So for us it's Holly for a girl and Jake for a boy! Jake is the boys name we've had picked out for years, Jessica would have been a Jake had she been born a boy :) xXx


----------



## Lara310809

I am shattered :coffee: My eldest started school this morning, half days only though, so by the time we got home after dropping her off, we only had an hour before leaving to fetch her. Plus it's still SO hot here, all the walking in the sun takes it out of me. I'm falling asleep now and it's only 2pm. Doesn't help that I also have a headache and feel so sick. Thankfully OH has two weeks off work at the moment, so he can help me with the kids. 

Hopefully I get more used to the school run, because I'm only going to get fatter as the weeks pass :rofl:


----------



## August3

Beautiful names ladies! 

Lara, I feel your pain with the exhaustion. Started back teaching last Monday after the summer break and am so tired each evening! Doesn't help that we have the decorators in at the minute and my house is upside down.


----------



## ready2Bmum

So I have gestational diabetes :cry: I found out this morning. The cut off point was 10 and I was 10.1 an hour after the lucozade. 
I have to prick my finger 5 times per day and test my sugar levels. Diet & exercise is priority from now on. Low sugar, high fiber etc.
Apparently people with PCOS are more likely to get GD as it is the same insulin problem.

Very disappointing.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> So I have gestational diabetes :cry: I found out this morning. The cut off point was 10 and I was 10.1 an hour after the lucozade.
> I have to prick my finger 5 times per day and test my sugar levels. Diet & exercise is priority from now on. Low sugar, high fiber etc.
> Apparently people with PCOS are more likely to get GD as it is the same insulin problem.
> 
> Very disappointing.

Oh no! Poor you!!! Sounds like a drag but at least you know it should clear up after the birth... Hang in there! Xx


----------



## Skadi

Baby Girl at 25+5. Everything is good so far, cervix still long, waters still good too.

Also got my first round of steroid shots yesterday and go back for more today. (ouch!) My iron is low though 9.6, and it has really elevated my heart rate so on iron supplements now. Boo.

Oh and she is head down already.


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> So I have gestational diabetes :cry: I found out this morning. The cut off point was 10 and I was 10.1 an hour after the lucozade.
> I have to prick my finger 5 times per day and test my sugar levels. Diet & exercise is priority from now on. Low sugar, high fiber etc.
> Apparently people with PCOS are more likely to get GD as it is the same insulin problem.
> 
> Very disappointing.

I'm so sorry! :hugs: I'm worried about my test, I will find out in a week when I have it done.


----------



## August3

Sorry to hear that *ready2Bmum*, hope you find it easy enough to manage. Bummer to be so little over the threshold.

*Scadi*, a beautiful scan picture and great that all is well. I found making sure to keep calcium and iron based meals separate helped improve my iron levels. 

I got good news that my progesterone levels are finally moving upwards. When I first found out I was expecting my level was only 11 and now at start of third tri it's 83. Still very low compared to others but a good rise of over 50 in the last four weeks. I have a doc apptmt tomorrow so will see if I have to continue progesterone support. 

Anyone getting reflexology treatments? Doc recommended a therapist to me but I have never been and don't know what to expect.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Thanks ladies. Things could be worse so I have to keep it in perspective. Everything was just so smooth until now!

Skadi, your little lady is beautiful.x


----------



## Kaiecee

ready2Bmum said:


> Thanks ladies. Things could be worse so I have to keep it in perspective. Everything was just so smooth until now!
> 
> Skadi, your little lady is beautiful.x

Dont worry I had it last year and I had to pick myself at least 10 times but I didn't do excesise I did watch what I ate but I didn't deprive myself I hope u don't get discouraged u will do just fine :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Kaiecee said:


> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Things could be worse so I have to keep it in perspective. Everything was just so smooth until now!
> 
> Skadi, your little lady is beautiful.x
> 
> Dont worry I had it last year and I had to pick myself at least 10 times but I didn't do excesise I did watch what I ate but I didn't deprive myself I hope u don't get discouraged u will do just fine :)Click to expand...

Thank you Kaiecee :hugs: I don't really mind about the pricking etc. I'm more worried about the complications for the baby. The can be "big and floppy" the nurse said, chances of pre term labour, cesarean section etc. I guess I feel guilty, like I've done this to my baby before she's even born!


----------



## Lara310809

Sorry to hear that *Ready2BMum* :( 

*Skadi*, great news that all still looks well. Are you expecting to reach your due date this time, or do you have a feeling he/she will come early again? It must be a stress having to go through all these checks, but it's good they're taking care of you both

*August3*, I was given a reflexology appointment for my birthday, but I heard it can induce labour, so I'm not going to book it until I'm around 38/39wks; then it won't matter if I do go into labour. I've never had reflexology before, so I don't know what to expect, but when I ask people that have they're always pretty positive about it :shrug: 

- - -

AFM, 27 weeks today - officially third trimester :happydance:


----------



## halullat

Hello! I'm really late joining but didn't see any of these threads as before 24 weeks I was too scared to join in with anything but as I hit 24 weeks yesterday I would love to get involved! I'm due on the 31st December.

I'm really worried about getting GD and am dreading my test in a couple of weeks, but have tested my blood sugar levels a couple of times at home to make sure they weren't already really high! x


----------



## Suzy_Q

Sorry to hear that Ready2Be. I just got the call that my levels on the 1-hour screen were "slightly elevated" and now I have to take the 3-hour test on Friday. I don't see it as anything we've done to baby as we aren't intentionally doing anything. Our bodies are just being difficult to remind us that growing a person isn't easy ;) If this were easy... men would do it!!!


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> *August3*, I was given a reflexology appointment for my birthday, but I heard it can induce labour, so I'm not going to book it until I'm around 38/39wks; then it won't matter if I do go into labour. I've never had reflexology before, so I don't know what to expect, but when I ask people that have they're always pretty positive about it :shrug:
> - - -
> AFM, 27 weeks today - officially third trimester :happydance:

Yay, *Lara*! Welcome to third Tri! I'm a bit like 'yikes' the time left is gonna fly....

My doc recommended this reflexology practitioner so....but I wouldn't like to think it might induce labour. Haven't booked it yet so will have a good chat with reflexologist before signing up. 

Welcome, *Halullat*. :flower: a baby just in time for New Year's, an amazing start to 2014!


----------



## Skadi

Lara310809 - I'm not really sure what I expect but I feel like I'm living in fear of it happening again. I didn't really have any warning or suspicions anything was wrong with my first so if it happens again it will be another surprise. It's just hard to imagine going to term and I'm having a tough time being excited about this pregnancy because of it.


----------



## Lara310809

*August3 -* I know; the entire pregnancy has flown by already and it's scaring me a little. This baby was very much planned, but we never originally intended to have a third baby, if you know what I mean. My OH's plan was one, and my plan was two, but here we are expecting number three, and I'm starting to wonder whether we've done the right thing. I know I'll manage, but OMG; I'm scared :shock: 

*Skadi -* I can imagine it must be hard to get excited when you have this hanging over your head. I can't imagine what the stress feels like though. I hope it continues to go smoothly.


----------



## DHBH0930

3rd trimester fatigue is kicking in a little early. I still have good days with lots of energy but then I get a few days in a row of no energy whatsoever. Yesterday I slept in till 10:00 then napped from noon till 3. I thought for sure I'd be up till 3 am but was passing out on the couch at 11pm. I got nothing at all done during the day :dohh: oh well!

I'm sure it's a mix of just plain fatigue from the pregnancy but also I get up every hour during the night to pee, so I never get more then an hour of sleep at a time. It's annoying but I don't mind, I don't work and its just part of her getting bigger :flower:

About 3 months to go and I'm super anxious! I want to meet her and hold her so bad! :happydance:


----------



## August3

I with you re. the tiredness. I'm finding myself absolutely wiped mid week. We had the decorators in and the last 2 weekends have been busy moving stuff etc so ready to have a quiet, restful weekend. Some days I don't know how I'd cope if I had other children. We'd like to have two if we're blessed so I should probably make the most of being able to nap this time round. ;)


----------



## DHBH0930

halullat said:


> Hello! I'm really late joining but didn't see any of these threads as before 24 weeks I was too scared to join in with anything but as I hit 24 weeks yesterday I would love to get involved! I'm due on the 31st December.
> 
> I'm really worried about getting GD and am dreading my test in a couple of weeks, but have tested my blood sugar levels a couple of times at home to make sure they weren't already really high! x

Welcome! Nice to have you join is :flower: you know the gender? Or staying team :yellow:?


----------



## Kaiecee

ready2Bmum said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ready2Bmum said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. Things could be worse so I have to keep it in perspective. Everything was just so smooth until now!
> 
> Skadi, your little lady is beautiful.x
> 
> Dont worry I had it last year and I had to pick myself at least 10 times but I didn't do excesise I did watch what I ate but I didn't deprive myself I hope u don't get discouraged u will do just fine :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Kaiecee :hugs: I don't really mind about the pricking etc. I'm more worried about the complications for the baby. The can be "big and floppy" the nurse said, chances of pre term labour, cesarean section etc. I guess I feel guilty, like I've done this to my baby before she's even born!Click to expand...



Don't worry about that he was my 3 rd baby and all of my other boys were bigger than him he was my smallest and I only had gestational diabetes with him I hate when nurses or drs freak us out for nothing and when he was born within house there was no more diabetes in me or him the only down side is they test us more after giving birth including baby which sucks


----------



## Kaiecee

My gestational diabetes test tomorrow morning i had early testing 
And it was negitive hopefully negitive again :)


----------



## Lara310809

I'm getting colostrum now from both boobs :wacko: I've never had it from both boobs in such quantity during pregnancy, but it might be because I only stopped BF my youngest 3 months ago. The problem is I think my daughter can smell it and she's obsessed with them again :dohh:

I hear you on the tiredness, but my fatigue is constant; in that I don't get it midweek or after a few hard days, but every day whenever I do any kind of activity. I feel so unfit and incapable. The summer heat doesn't help; we still have an average of 30c, so I'm waiting for it to get cooler now.


----------



## DHBH0930

Love my baby girl but this acid reflux is super annoying. It's worst at night but I have it all day. I never eat huge meals, but if I have anything in my stomach I can't lay flat or bend over with out feeling like my food is being forced up (even a couple hours after eating). Burping relieves the pressure temporarily but sometimes some of my stomach contents come up :wacko: gross!

I've had to sleep some nights on the recliner, a couple extra pillows in bed doesn't help. May need to put blocks under the bed to incline it.


----------



## SugarBeth

Lara310809 said:


> I'm getting colostrum now from both boobs :wacko: I've never had it from both boobs in such quantity during pregnancy, but it might be because I only stopped BF my youngest 3 months ago. The problem is I think my daughter can smell it and she's obsessed with them again :dohh:

This is what I'm worried about! I only weaned my daughter about three weeks ago, and I had no milk left anyway. A little afraid of my milk coming in early because if she finds out, I think she's going to drive me nuts again! Definitely do not want to go through the weaning process again. 

So far, I don't have any milk, but I keep getting this crazy feelings like I'm about to have a big let down...except there's no milk in there. It's like I'm having phantom breastfeeding pains! :haha:


----------



## halullat

It's a boy, although he was very wriggly on the scan so it was pretty hard for the technician to get any measurements etc. clearly!

I'm really worried about glucose test, I just know I'll feel guilty if I have GD even though if anyone else ever felt like that I'd think they had nothing to feel bad about! I can never take my own advice! x


----------



## Suzy_Q

Congrats on being team blue Halullat! I failed the 1 hour glucose test but passed the 3 hour (barely!) so I know your fears. There's only a small change you have GD but if you do, you'll be fine. You'll have ladies here to get you through it!


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies! I have my 1 hr glucose test this afternoon and I'm a bit nervous, I didn't have GD during my first pregnancy but it does run in my family and the shots I am getting increase the risk for developing it, so hopefully I pass!


----------



## Kaiecee

I had gd with my last don't feel bad he was actually smaller than ally other boys lol


----------



## Lara310809

Moving house on Thursday, FINALLY! We have been living in a one bedroom flat for the past three years; my eldest daughter is 3, and my youngest is 19m. They share the bedroom, along with masses of bags full of our clothes (no space for a wardrobe). We sleep on a sofabed in the lounge. But as of Thursday we will have our own bedroom, and the kids ge tto have a proper bedroom for themselves. Well, sort of. Better than their current bedroom at least :D 

I'm so excited, but holy cow, packing up a house at 28wks pregnant is SO hard :shock: I didn't even do that much yesterday and I had Braxton Hicks all evening every 5 mins. Thankfully we're getting removal men to help us, but in the meantime I'm shattered. It's also really humid and 30c heat here; which doesnt' help. Roll on Thursday!

We emigrated out here (from the UK) when I was 32wks with my eldest, and TBH that was easier, and we didn't have removals to help us :shrug:


----------



## luz

Is anyone having really bad leg cramps? Mine are SO horrible i wake up at night with sharp shooting pains all up and down my calves. I try to stretch them out but it doesn't seem to help. Any suggestions? 

The other problem im having is horrible pubic bone pain. It keeps me from wanting to move at all. UGH! Gotta love 3rd trimester and all its aches and pains.


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm SO sick - being sick and pregnant is the worst! It's been five horrible days so far, my belly is so sore from all the rough coughing, when the sickness lets me sleep then baby is going nuts. Last night he was twirling in my pelvic bone for like an hour, while sticking his hand against my hip bone. He wouldn't calm down! Probably because I've been mostly laying down instead of doing my normal amount of walking to get him to sleep normally. 

I was supposed to have my glucose test, blood work and rhogam shot today but had to cancel. I was actually looking forward to the glucose test, as they're doing it by blood draw, then letting me go have a nice breakfast, then getting another blood draw after. I want that breakfast!


----------



## ready2Bmum

I get the leg cramps too, but they're not that severe thankfully.

I'm off on my baby mama spa break now. 2 days with 2 of my besties. Massage, facials, pool, food and chats. Just what the doctor ordered :happydance:
I'm gona come back like mother earth!! :haha:


----------



## Skadi

Lots of aches and pains here too... Massive rib pressure/pain and now my bump is feeling really bottom heavy and uncomfortable. Yuck.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I have pubic bone pain as well. I also have the pregnancy rash (PUPPS) which has no cure beyond having the baby. Third trimester has entered my life like a tornado! Only 12/13 more weeks to go!


----------



## luz

Suzy_Q said:


> I have pubic bone pain as well. I also have the pregnancy rash (PUPPS) which has no cure beyond having the baby. Third trimester has entered my life like a tornado! Only 12/13 more weeks to go!

PUPPS is the worst!! I had that with my first, i'm so sorry!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thanks Luz, did you develop an "itch" tolerance to deal with it? I'm hoping that I do so the next 12 weeks don't drive my crazy!


----------



## Lara310809

I heard bathing in oatmeal helps that... :shrug:


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'll try the oatmeal; I've tried everything else! I have Grandpa's pine tar soap being sent to me and I've tried hydrocortisone, calamine, and benedryl. I think I just need to pretend it doesn't itch and focus on something else to keep my sanity.


----------



## luz

I used hydrocortisone and would slather on pretty thick layers of lotion then just let it sink in. Not that it helped much, but gave me a reason not to itch because I was covered in cream. I just remember waking up a few times every night itching like crazy


----------



## DHBH0930

Wish me luck for my GD test in the morning! :wacko:


----------



## AJCart

Good luck DHB! 

Gah, had my 29 week appointment this morning. Blood pressure still not playing the game. Got to go up to the hospital next week for another BP profile. Good news though, no signs of pre-eclampsia and our little girl is growing well! She estimated her at 1.6kg already! 79th percentile so a little big, but still within normal ranges.


----------



## Skadi

AJCart - Keira was estimated to be 3.5 lbs (1.6 kg) at 29 weeks too but was only 3 lbs (1.3 kg) when she was born (the next day.) The estimations can be pretty far off (at those weights its a big difference) but it does sound like she is growing well!


----------



## AJCart

Thanks Skadi. I had heard that the estimations could be off by quite a bit, but at least I know she's growing well, haha. I certainly hope the estimation is off at least, because if it's not she is going to be massive at full term!!


----------



## brit3435

My gd test came back great so a big relief there! Good luck to everyone having theirs done this week. 

Lara I can't imagine moving while this far along how awful! At least you will get to enjoy more space once the move is over. We did some house remodeling while I was pregnant with my first and it was miserable I'm sure moving is 10 times worse. 

The rash sounds horrible I never had it but I feel so bad for you ladies who have to go through it :flower:

I have my next cervix check and ultrasound in less than two weeks hopefully everything still looks good! I'm excited to see how big she is it feels like she fills up my whole bump now and some of her kicks hurt! 

Has anyone gotten any stretch marks yet? I didn't get any with my daughter and so far none but I'm so worried about it my belly seems to be alot bigger this time!


----------



## DHBH0930

I too passed my GD test, but after I was given the drink I had my normal appt while waiting the 1st hour to be tested. They were concerned about my BP, 130/89 (its been fine up till yesterday) they wheeled me to labor and delivery triage. Hooked me up to a BP monitor and fetal monitor. They ran some blood work and urine, they wanted to make sure I don't have preeclampsia. After a 5 hour visit they said my labs are clear, they didn't give me any restrictions or anything my BP went down but bounced between 120/82 and 120/85. 

I have another check up in a week. I hope it comes down more, just thankful that it wasn't REALLY high, just slightly elevated. They will be keeping an eye on it closely now.

The worst part of it was I had to fast for my GD test, nothing after midnight. I didn't get home till 1pm from my visit, I was SOOO hungry!


Also noticed the other day when trying on nursing bras at the store that I'm getting stretch marks on the lowest part of my belly. I knew I would get them since I'm prone to them when I gain weight while not pregnant. I really don't care though, I'm no bikini model and I have really pale skin so even if they scar they turn white and you can barely see them on my pasty skin :haha:


----------



## luz

I haven't gotten any stretchmarks.... yet. With my first i got them really really bad, but they didn't start until the very end, i'd say maybe 34 or 35 weeks. Then they just came on strong and i had a watermelon belly! I'm hoping i don't get any new ones, but if it does there isn't much i can do.


----------



## August3

no stretch marks on my belly yet but I have sneaky feeling I'm getting some on my boobs. :growlmad:

Happy days for you ladies passing the GD. Hope the blood pressure comes back to normal for you soon, *DHBH0930*


----------



## brit3435

DHBH that is so scary about your blood pressure! I know high blood pressure is common during pregnancy but mine is always really low...when I was about 15 weeks they said it was borderline too low! (92/50) However, my last apt it was 126/65 which was a bit high for me but nothing they said anything about. I thought it might have been caused by drinking the sugar drink for the GD test, kind of like how drinking caffeine can raise it can't sugar as well? Maybe that was what caused your elevated reading? Hopefully it doesn't do that again!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA a but lately, have had a bit of a rough week. To make a very long story short I ended up in hospital on Monday night, I hadn't felt the baby move all day. At all. Not one bit. So I rang the hospital and they told me to rush to the delivery unit to check what was wrong. After lots of trying they managed to find the heartbeat but scanned me as well as not even the midwife could get baby to move. Scan showed baby moving and strong heartbeat so was discharged. It has been, without a doubt, the single scariest night of my life...

Since then I've been feeling all wobbly. Spent Tuesday and Wednesday just expecting the worst and foun myself preparing myself mentally to lose the baby :( however I'm feeling much better now. Little one is as wriggly as before and as midwife said there was nothin wrong showing on the scan and that baby probably just had a lazy day on Monday (she reckons bump was moving as usual but less energetically so I couldn't feel) I've started relaxing a bit more again... Hope my LO keeps moving and helping the stress go down!!!!

Anyway, that's me. I'm so pleased for all of you ladies who passed the glucose test :) Mine is next week so keep your fingers crossed for me! 

DBH I'm sorry you got a scare wit your bp! Hopefully it was just a fluke and it'll all be nice and normal and low for you. Keep us posted! Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> DHBH that is so scary about your blood pressure! I know high blood pressure is common during pregnancy but mine is always really low...when I was about 15 weeks they said it was borderline too low! (92/50) However, my last apt it was 126/65 which was a bit high for me but nothing they said anything about. I thought it might have been caused by drinking the sugar drink for the GD test, kind of like how drinking caffeine can raise it can't sugar as well? Maybe that was what caused your elevated reading? Hopefully it doesn't do that again!

I'm wondering that too, I fasted before it taking the drink like they asked. Then drank a drink loaded with sugar, it didn't take long for me to feel jittery and gross from all that sugar on an empty stomach. Hopefully it was just that.



Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I've been MIA a but lately, have had a bit of a rough week. To make a very long story short I ended up in hospital on Monday night, I hadn't felt the baby move all day. At all. Not one bit. So I rang the hospital and they told me to rush to the delivery unit to check what was wrong. After lots of trying they managed to find the heartbeat but scanned me as well as not even the midwife could get baby to move. Scan showed baby moving and strong heartbeat so was discharged. It has been, without a doubt, the single scariest night of my life...
> 
> Since then I've been feeling all wobbly. Spent Tuesday and Wednesday just expecting the worst and foun myself preparing myself mentally to lose the baby :( however I'm feeling much better now. Little one is as wriggly as before and as midwife said there was nothin wrong showing on the scan and that baby probably just had a lazy day on Monday (she reckons bump was moving as usual but less energetically so I couldn't feel) I've started relaxing a bit more again... Hope my LO keeps moving and helping the stress go down!!!!
> 
> Anyway, that's me. I'm so pleased for all of you ladies who passed the glucose test :) Mine is next week so keep your fingers crossed for me!
> 
> DBH I'm sorry you got a scare wit your bp! Hopefully it was just a fluke and it'll all be nice and normal and low for you. Keep us posted! Xx

Sorry about your scare too! So glad to hear everything is ok :hugs: I'd be super worried if I didn't feel baby move all day too, I don't like going an hour without feeling her, let alone a day. So happy to hear your LO is doing well!

I'm hoping my BP was elevated just from stress of the GD test, being starving, and having to deal with insurance issues right before my BP was checked.


----------



## Lara310809

I hit viability 2 days ago (28wks here, not 24) - :happydance:

Moved house yesterday so I'm offline for a while until we get things sorted out. So tired, no energy, want to sleep :coffee:

Went to the MW yesterday and baby is doing well, measuring 2wks ahead.


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> I hit viability 2 days ago (28wks here, not 24) - :happydance:
> 
> Moved house yesterday so I'm offline for a while until we get things sorted out. So tired, no energy, want to sleep :coffee:
> 
> Went to the MW yesterday and baby is doing well, measuring 2wks ahead.

Great news all round, delighted for you! Wishing you all heallth & happiness in your new home. :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> I hit viability 2 days ago (28wks here, not 24) - :happydance:
> 
> Moved house yesterday so I'm offline for a while until we get things sorted out. So tired, no energy, want to sleep :coffee:
> 
> Went to the MW yesterday and baby is doing well, measuring 2wks ahead.

Yay! Good news about viability date and midwife appt! Soooo pleased for you xx


----------



## brit3435

Congrats on 28 weeks Lara! 

Hoping girl that is so scary to not feel baby move for a whole day! I get nervous if I don't feel her move for 20 mins even when she is sleeping I can still feel light movements. I wonder what caused it? I remember being worried about not feeling my first daughter move but it wasn't until the last couple of weeks I was pregnant and I think she was just out of room. Have you been having a lot of braxton hicks? I can't feel baby move at all while I'm having a contraction maybe she was just timing her movements just right? 

I'm starting to feel occasional aching in my cervix area is anyone else experiencing this? It's really noticeable bc I've had zero pelvic pain so far this pregnancy. With my daughter I had terrible pelvic pain from 17 weeks on.


----------



## Skadi

They don't worry about movement prior to 28 weeks, so you shouldn't get too concerned over a lack of movement at 26 weeks. It's normal to go even a day without feeling anything. I go long periods of time without feeling anything and then suddenly get a torrent of movement. I have an anterior placenta this time around though so I feel a lot less than I did my first pregnancy.


----------



## Kaiecee

Anyone else having horrible heartburn?


----------



## August3

Kaiecee said:


> Anyone else having horrible heartburn?

Yep me too! Our little ones are going to have lots of hair apparently. :D strangely a half hour swim seems to ease it for me.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> Congrats on 28 weeks Lara!
> 
> Hoping girl that is so scary to not feel baby move for a whole day! I get nervous if I don't feel her move for 20 mins even when she is sleeping I can still feel light movements. I wonder what caused it? I remember being worried about not feeling my first daughter move but it wasn't until the last couple of weeks I was pregnant and I think she was just out of room. Have you been having a lot of braxton hicks? I can't feel baby move at all while I'm having a contraction maybe she was just timing her movements just right?
> 
> I'm starting to feel occasional aching in my cervix area is anyone else experiencing this? It's really noticeable bc I've had zero pelvic pain so far this pregnancy. With my daughter I had terrible pelvic pain from 17 weeks on.

Thanks for your post, it was pretty terrifying. The whole 50 minute drive to hospital I was just preparing myself for the worst :( thank goodness it didn't happen!

Midwife has no idea about why it happened. She was really calm and professional but she was worried too. She said it could have been a 'growth spurt' which left baby really tired and moving but really gently. Or because I've been to the gym lately to do some cycling and yoga an that could have tightened and swollen my muscles up so I felt less. Or baby was just in a mood. 

So no one knows why I'm just happy it was nothing bad and that it has gone bac to being its usual wriggly beautiful self! :)


----------



## Kburt

Hi ladies! I just now discovered this thread thanks to whittnie117. I'm due December 6th. Any way I could join in on the fun?


----------



## August3

Welcome, Kburt :flower: I'm due just 3 days before you. Hope your pregnancy has been going well.


----------



## tintin10

hello everyone.... 
my due is December 10.. Just so happy to find this site and got to talk here... Was somewhere in china right now and finding a fellow pregnant mom to talk to is a little impossible. Very few speaks English.


----------



## Kaiecee

I take Zantac prescribed by the dr. And the heartburn is still killing me


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Kburt said:


> Hi ladies! I just now discovered this thread thanks to whittnie117. I'm due December 6th. Any way I could join in on the fun?

Welcome to the thread! There are some lovely ladies in here so you've found a good one :)

Congratulations on your baby girl... Team pink certainly dominates this thread! Xxx


----------



## August3

welcome *tintin10* :flower: What part of China are you from? I travelled from Beijing down the coast to Guizhou a few years ago and loved it!

I'm smothered with a head cold at the moment but not surprised. I started back teaching three weeks ago and it goes with the territory. Usually I'd be drinking lemsips but limited to paracetamol and don't want to take too many. Doesn't help that I'm snowed under with paperwork as well. (Sorry, to be so moany!)

Any pregnancy friendly tips of how to get rid of it will be gratefully received.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 said:


> welcome *tintin10* :flower: What part of China are you from? I travelled from Beijing down the coast to Guizhou a few years ago and loved it!
> 
> I'm smothered with a head cold at the moment but not surprised. I started back teaching three weeks ago and it goes with the territory. Usually I'd be drinking lemsips but limited to paracetamol and don't want to take too many. Doesn't help that I'm snowed under with paperwork as well. (Sorry, to be so moany!)
> 
> Any pregnancy friendly tips of how to get rid of it will be gratefully received.

Yes please! Any advice appreciated. I'm a teacher too and as much as I tried to fight it, I've had one too many children sneeze on me these last 3 weeks and now I've got the lurgies too :( hope it goes quick and hope you feel better soon too!!!


----------



## Kaiecee

Anyone else still have morning sickness I still have it a couple times a day which sucks


----------



## brit3435

No morning sickness for me since 11 weeks and I still have yet to throw up during either of my pregnancies. They say morning sickness is worse with girls but it seems like the ladies who are having boys are sicker on this thread! Hope you feel better soon :flower:

As far as headaches and allergies I hate to take anything during pregnancy but the city I live in is currently number one for worst allergies in the us! I've taken Benadryl a couple of times and my dr says its safe. Tylenol works well for headaches but I haven't had one since the first tri. If you ladies have a fever or have more than mild symptoms I would call the dr to find out what else you can take that may be stronger. 

Oh and I have horrible indigestion too! I've never had it in my whole life and now I keep a bottle of tums on my night table :haha: 

Anyone else having trouble sleeping? I toss and turn and something is always uncomfortable either my hips back or bump. I have a preggy pillow and dh gives me a back massage before bed every night but I still can't sleep! Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been getting morning sickness back recently. I remember last pregnancy it was the same, third tri had a lot of first tri symptoms. I'm hoping that it won't stick around though, the last thing I want is to go back to throwing up all day every day!

Trouble sleeping here too. Pregnancy pillow helps but not enough. I"m going to go to the chiropractor this week, usually that aligns me well enough to give me a few weeks of good sleep.


----------



## DHBH0930

Welcome tintin10 and Kburt! You've been added to the front page :flower:

Officially 3rd trimester today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sleeping is getting hard here too, I'm not necessarily sore or have any pains, l
just can't get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up to pee like every hour and she has been more active during the night all of a sudden kicking my ribs... 

Also I have my follow up to check my BP tomorrow afternoon. FX that it is back to normal, or at least not any higher. [-o&lt;


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Welcome tintin10 and Kburt! You've been added to the front page :flower:
> 
> Officially 3rd trimester today!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sleeping is getting hard here too, I'm not necessarily sore or have any pains, l
> just can't get comfortable. I toss and turn all night, wake up to pee like every hour and she has been more active during the night all of a sudden kicking my ribs...
> 
> Also I have my follow up to check my BP tomorrow afternoon. FX that it is back to normal, or at least not any higher. [-o&lt;

Good luck! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you, keep us posted :) xx


----------



## DHBH0930

Here is my first official bump pic at 28 weeks. I kept forgetting to take some pics but also for the longest time I just looked lumpy so I didn't want pics of that :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_8688 (Large).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Kaiecee

Indigestion was back for the first couple months but its going down but I do take my Zantac everyday for heartburn 

For me I find I have a lot of dreams and I feel when I wake up I'm still tired


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Here is my first official bump pic at 28 weeks. I kept forgetting to take some pics but also for the longest time I just looked lumpy so I didn't want pics of that :blush:

What a lovely bump! :) and of course I don't know what you looked like before but rest assured you definitely don't look lumpy now, you looke beautifully pregnant :) xx


----------



## brit3435

Great bump DHBH! Nothing lumpy about it very high and round :flower: good luck on the bp appt today! 

Afm the braxton hicks have been increasing noticeably over the past 10 days. Last weekend we went shopping and I was having them ever few mins. If I sit down they lessen but as soon as I stand up I have them again, so annoying!


----------



## August3

Cheer me up please, ladies. 

Doc told me today baba is lying transverse. If that doesn't change a c - section is inevitable. Not happy.

.....and I have a UTI. :(

I know I have a lot to be grateful for but feeling a bit miserable.


----------



## DHBH0930

August3 said:


> Cheer me up please, ladies.
> 
> Doc told me today baba is lying transverse. If that doesn't change a c - section is inevitable. Not happy.
> 
> .....and I have a UTI. :(
> 
> I know I have a lot to be grateful for but feeling a bit miserable.

From what my doctor said most babies turn to the head down position (permanently) by 36 weeks. So your baby should still have plenty of time to move. :flower: Apparently they can change positions up till then and it not be a concern. Then at 36 weeks is when your doctor will be more concerned about position.

Sorry to hear about the UTI :hugs: hope that clears up soon!


----------



## August3

Thanks for your reassuring words, *DHBH0930,* you're a wee sweetheart. :flower: 

Hopefully baba will get into position as the weeks go by. Doc thinks I may have a tilted uterus as the fundus has always been predominantly to the right side from the outset of pregnancy. I'm to talk to my consultant about it at my apptmt in 2 weeks. 

My hubby works away from home and the logistics of not being able to drive after a section worries me.


----------



## SugarBeth

August3 said:


> Cheer me up please, ladies.
> 
> Doc told me today baba is lying transverse. If that doesn't change a c - section is inevitable. Not happy.
> 
> .....and I have a UTI. :(
> 
> I know I have a lot to be grateful for but feeling a bit miserable.

Babies move A LOT at this stage. There's still plenty of time. My baby decided to go somewhere in the middle of tranverse and the correct position. He's in there head's down but very crooked, so that his head is by my hip and his feet are in my ribs on the opposite side. I'm not going to worry about it yet. 

There are different things you can do to encourage him to move. Don't recline, don't sit in reclining chairs, and get on all hands and knees and then gently sway your hips. Chiropractor visits to keep you aligned can also help.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August3 said:


> Cheer me up please, ladies.
> 
> Doc told me today baba is lying transverse. If that doesn't change a c - section is inevitable. Not happy.
> 
> .....and I have a UTI. :(
> 
> I know I have a lot to be grateful for but feeling a bit miserable.

Don't get discouraged, baby's still got time to move. I've been doing antenatal yoga and they had lots of moves to help baby get into position. One was the all fours and hips swaying position someone mentioned but there were others too. Maybe do a google search? Might be worth trying some out :)

Hope the uti clears up soon!!! Xxx


----------



## August3

Thanks *SugarBeth* and * Hoping Girl 2*, a reflexologist told me to try going up the stairs on all fours. An online search shows different positions to try and also _'telling'_ the baby to move into position. My hubby will think I've lost the plot!

I think I'm concerned as my doc mentioned this possibility when I was only 16 weeks. I have my first session with a reflexologist next week at doctor's suggestion. Not going to stress about it (much!)


----------



## luz

August - we have the same due date... my baby was transverse up until about a week ago. I assume she flipped because all of a sudden i felt movements at the top of my stomach. However, i still do occasionally just start feeling all my movements on one side or the other, making me wonder if she is still flip flopping back and forth. Just know there is still lots of time to flip. I've researched it and some babies don't flip until right before birth.


----------



## DHBH0930

BP is still slightly elevated, they want me to continue to come in weekly to keep an eye on it. I'm not being put on bed rest or anything. She just doesn't want me standing or walking for long periods of time.

Also a nurse I've never had before actually told me my weight. Normally they just write it down, I was happier not knowing :wacko: I've gained WAY too much! I started around 160, they weighed me at 197!!! :cry: I'm not worried about my looks, just hoping I'm not causing harm. My doctor hasn't said anything to me about putting on too much weight, but I know that is too much, especially since I have just under 3 months to go! I passed my GD test, so at least that isn't a concern... 

*feeling disgusted with myself :nope:*


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> BP is still slightly elevated, they want me to continue to come in weekly to keep an eye on it. I'm not being put on bed rest or anything. She just doesn't want me standing or walking for long periods of time.
> 
> Also a nurse I've never had before actually told me my weight. Normally they just write it down, I was happier not knowing :wacko: I've gained WAY too much! I started around 160, they weighed me at 197!!! :cry: I'm not worried about my looks, just hoping I'm not causing harm. My doctor hasn't said anything to me about putting on too much weight, but I know that is too much, especially since I have just under 3 months to go! I passed my GD test, so at least that isn't a concern...
> 
> *feeling disgusted with myself :nope:*

Oh please don't feel blue about weight gain! Your photo looks beautiful so even if you've gained that much it's not showing as proper weight gain, just a bump! It could just be you've got lots of amniotic liquid an that will make you weigh more. And don't worry about your baby, if your weight gain was an issue then te doctor or nurse would have said so, so please don't worry!!! Xxx


----------



## brit3435

DHBH my dr is so finicky about weight gain they always say my weight out loud and weigh me in the hall where everyone can see. It's so embarrassing! I've been gaining 2 lbs per week since starting the weekly shots and at my last appt my dr said "so what have you been eating? You are growing. " right in front of dh! Ugh it was awful...however I'm not going to let it get to me I went from 120 to 160 with my daughter at only 36 weeks and I was down to 122 by 6 months pp and down to 116 by her first bday so even thinner than I was before! Every woman is different and as long as you are eating healthy and only when you are hungry you will be fine, sometimes nature knows what's best for you and baby. :flower: 

Plus if you have high blood pressure you are probably retaining a lot of water weight and that can be 5 to 10 lbs right there!


----------



## SugarBeth

I gained a lot with my daughter, but I left the hospital with 25 lbs already gone - SO much of it was water weight! I had a huge amount of water, my water broke three days before I had my baby and it gushed like a waterfall the entire time. My body liked producing huge amounts of water! 

My problem this time is I don't think it's water weight with this baby, and I'm gaining quite a bit. I already gained 25 lbs, and usually I gain the majority of my weight in third tri...so obviously a bit worrying. Even with all the weight I gained with my daughter, I weighed about half of what I do at this stage.


----------



## Lara310809

I agree, with my first baby I gained 70lbs, but I lost 30lbs of that from the labour alone (baby, placenta and waters). Yeah, I still gained 40lbs of weight, but at least it wasn't the 60lb I'd assumed it would be :wacko: 

In my last pregnancy I gained 11lbs, and in the labour I lost 14lbs (ending up 3lb LIGHTER than my pre-pregnancy weight, so I actually lost weight overall), and this pregnancy I'd gained 4lbs the last time I weighed myself (about a month ago), so it goes to show that even with the same person it can vary dramatically.


----------



## Lara310809

August3 said:


> Cheer me up please, ladies.
> 
> Doc told me today baba is lying transverse. If that doesn't change a c - section is inevitable. Not happy.
> 
> .....and I have a UTI. :(
> 
> I know I have a lot to be grateful for but feeling a bit miserable.

It really bugs me that they worry women over their baby's position so early on in the pregnancy; babies can still change position like the weather, and they can even change on the day of the labour. There's no need to worry until you approach birth, I was told. My babies have always been transverse until at least around 34wks, and my first only turned when she was about 37wks, and nobody even said they were concerned.


----------



## brit3435

Losing 20 or 30 lbs at the hospital would have been awesome! The day after I had my daughter I was only 5 lbs lighter and she was 6 lbs! I had a huge freak out session only to find out that the pitocin caused me to retain about 15 lbs of water weight. Without dieting and while breast feeding I lost about 22 lbs in 6 weeks, the rest I had to work for :haha: I have known people who have gained 80 to 100 lbs though and lost it all without trying so it really is different for each person. I just hate that after you have your baby you still look 6 months pregnant but squishy lol.


----------



## August3

luz said:


> August - we have the same due date... my baby was transverse up until about a week ago. I assume she flipped because all of a sudden i felt movements at the top of my stomach. However, i still do occasionally just start feeling all my movements on one side or the other, making me wonder if she is still flip flopping back and forth. Just know there is still lots of time to flip. I've researched it and some babies don't flip until right before birth.


Thanks, *luz* Just gonna remain positive. Can't control it so have to go with the flow. 

*Lara*, thanks for sharing your experience, as a first timer I feel completely in the dark about these things.

I'm wrecked tired so that probably played a part in me having a wail. :)

Weight wise I gained about 7lbs in the first two trimesters but I feel that could accelerate from now on as my appetite seems to have really increased.


----------



## brit3435

Aug 3- I've heard the same thing as the other ladies, that the baby can change positions up to 36 weeks. Also I don't think a C-section would necessarily be a bad thing, I have only had a vaginal birth so I can't say for sure, but I had an emergency appendectomy about a year before I got pregnant with my daughter and if I had to choose I would rather heal from abdominal surgery than a vaginal tear. After my abdominal surgery I was no longer in pain except for certain movements after 2 weeks, however after I tore having my daughter I had constant pain "down there" and excruciating pain when I peed for 6 weeks. I wasn't able to have sex because it hurt so bad for 5 months. I really hope that doesn't happen this time, it was so much worse than the actual pain of labor! My sister in law had both a vaginal and a C-section and she said she preferred the C-section recovery (she also tore pretty bad). 

Either way the dr. shouldn't be scaring you about the baby's position this early! :flower:


----------



## August3

I agree *Brit 3435*. Part of me wished she had said nothing but her heart was in the right place because she wants me to mention it at my next appointment at the hospital so that it's on their radar and to give me a chance to ask the obstetrician questions. 

It is interesting that your SIL found the recovery from a c section much easier than a tear. My difficulty is that my hubby works away during the week and I won't be insured to drive for six weeks. Whilst my family will be great at getting shopping etc I worry about cabin fever!


----------



## brit3435

Aug3 will your husband get any time off when the baby is born? Yes driving after a c section is impossible and dangerous as your tummy muscles have to heal I didn't think about that. I was able to drive 2 weeks after my surgery but right away after my vag birth although it would have been incredibly painful lol. Most women don't tear so vag birth is preferable for sure just not for me but my dr won't do a c section unless something is wrong I already asked :haha: 

I was born breech and I know my dr (who delivered me too) does a procedure around 37 weeks to turn the baby and it works 50 to 60 percent of the time it's just a manipulation of your belly. Do they offer that where you live?

That will be tough having a newborn all by yourself during the week! I felt so isolated and I only had my daughter by myself for 10 hrs during the day :hugs:


----------



## August3

I do worry about the isolation *Brit3435* and that's why six weeks of not driving would be tough. The nature of DH's work is that if he doesn't work he doesn't get paid, he is not entitled to holiday pay. He's hoping baba hangs on til near Christmas when his workplace will close for a few days. Things are tough in Ireland at the moment job wise so we're grateful he has a job. 

I think I will find the weekdays alone tough going but it will be hard on him too to leave us every Sunday evening. He is worried about it too and is adamant that he will do the 'night-duties' at the weekend and the housework. He's worried that little one will make strange with him; which I think would break his heart.

I don't know if they try to turn the baby here, that's a good question to ask the obstetrician at my 32 week appointment.


----------



## Lara310809

brit3435 said:


> ...Without dieting and while breast feeding I lost about 22 lbs in 6 weeks, the rest I had to work for :haha:...

I wish I'd lost weight from BF; everyone assured me I would, and I thought it was a great reason to perservere, but I didn't lose a single pound :( I still have around 40lbs of baby weight to lose (all from my first), and I was EBF my second baby until she was FOURTEEN months old :wacko: It would have been nice if I'd lost _something_ :rofl:


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> ...Without dieting and while breast feeding I lost about 22 lbs in 6 weeks, the rest I had to work for :haha:...
> 
> I wish I'd lost weight from BF; everyone assured me I would, and I thought it was a great reason to perservere, but I didn't lose a single pound :( I still have around 40lbs of baby weight to lose (all from my first), and I was EBF my second baby until she was FOURTEEN months old :wacko: It would have been nice if I'd lost _something_ :rofl:Click to expand...

Oh no! I'm hoping to breast feed & that the weight will just melt away! :winkwink: 

Has it got any cooler in Gibraltar, *Lara*?


----------



## Lara310809

August3 said:


> Has it got any cooler in Gibraltar, *Lara*?

It's got slightly cooler; from an average of 35c to around 30c these days; though I still feel like I'm baking. Last night we had the first rainfall for about 5 months though, so today it's a lot cooler, and I'm loving it. Also at the new house (we moved last week), we're higher up and we have a lot more wind circulation, so I'm feeling a bit more human. I still need to use the fan though :lol:


----------



## Lara310809

Had our 4D scan on Thursday, and this is little Molly :) Looks just like her sister. 

I have another anterior placenta (I've only ever had anterior) but this one is to the side a bit, and I'm feeling a lot more movements. Now I'm feeling proper rolls as she turns around, and this morning for the first time I felt either her bum or her head poking out. I don't remember feeling actual body parts until much later with the others :)
 



Attached Files:







Molly 29 Week Scan.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Lara
Love it u/s congrats


----------



## brit3435

Great ultrasound pic Lara! We are getting so many ultrasounds from the dr bc of my blood tests that we have decided not to do the 4d one but seeing yours makes me want to see my little girls face soo bad! Well only a few more weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Skadi

lol Lara, I didn't lose a single lb from BFing either! I was hoping to lose the baby weight once we stopped BFing but she didn't wean until I was pregnant with this baby! URGH.


----------



## August3

Aw, she's a wee sweetie, *Lara*. The 4D scans are magical. Glad your new house is proving a bit cooler for you. As it gets colder here, I'll be jealous of the heat and the sunshine.


----------



## Lara310809

:lol: We couldn't afford the scan this time really, but I'm so worried that this baby will think we didn't care enough about her if we didn't do one (since we did a 4d with each of the girls before), so I found the money and scraped it together. The photos are the best we've had though, from all three pregnancies. The previous times we had it done at 26wks and 32wks, but this time was at 29wks and by far the clearest. I'm glad we got it done.

Skadi, my daughter didn't wean until I was 12wks pregnant either, and that was only because I forced her to :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

My daughter didn't wean until about a month ago, and I had to force her to as well because I couldn't stand the pain - my milk was dried up and she wouldn't latch right because she knew there was no milk coming anyway. She still asks for it though when she gets hurt, I'm thinking she's going to try to nurse the moment she sees a new baby doing it! We still have almost three months to go though, so maybe she'll grow up a bit more in that time and not want it anymore by December. 

I've been really wanting to see baby lately. I probably wont until birth, but it feels like it's been SO long (11 weeks!) since I've seen him. At least i'm only 10.5 weeks away from holding him at this point!


----------



## luz

do you guys feel like you can't ever breathe?? My chest feels so tight and like there is an incredible amount of pressure. I have asthma and it really freaks me out, feels like I'm having an attack, but using my inhaler doesn't help at all. I'm sure it's because everything is getting pushed up and my diaphragm and lungs are squished, but still. 10 weeks left... I guess nearly 9. Not too many but more than I care to wait!! 

I've also been having contractions this past week. Nothing regular but maybe one or two a day. The next few weeks can't go by fast enough!


----------



## Skadi

I've had problems breathing for a couple weeks now but I have a short torso. It helps if you raise your arms above your head like you are stretching.

So I've made it one day past the gestation my water broke at with Keira. Kind of excited/nervous and feeling like I might actually get to term this time.


----------



## Lara310809

Luz, I've had that with each pregnancy, and I've only been told it's normal. If it's helped by sitting up straight, standing or lying down then it's not a problem. I get it, and being able to stretch out really helps; I think it's because everything gets squashed up.

Skadi, that's great news! I hope you can get to term at least. I bet it would be nice for you to have a "normal" pregnancy.

- - - 

I just went to pee, came back, coughed loads (I have a cough/cold) and peed the bed. FFS, I JUST peed when I went to the toilet :wacko: I have bladder weakness since my first pregnancy, but its getting worse :(


----------



## brit3435

I've been having the trouble breathing as well, and its worse at night when I try to lay down for bed. I didn't have any trouble breathing in my first pregnancy, so this is a new feeling for me and its very uncomfortable!

Sugarbeth I know what you mean about wanting to see baby, I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check her spine again, but I can't wait to see her face I keep wondering if she will look like my daughter or completely different. 

Skadi- Congrats on making it past your previous pprom, that must be a huge relief. My water didn't break nearly as early as yours, but my daughter was born early because of my pprom (due to preterm labor) and lately I've been having nightmares about my water breaking even earlier with this baby. My dr. says the progesterone shots will help strengthen the membranes somewhat I hope that is true, I want to carry to at least 38 weeks. 

AFM had a rough night last night, I noticed contractions were getting bad so I actually laid down and timed them and they were coming every 3 mins for almost 2 hours and then they calmed down. I see my dr. today for my normal apt and a cervix check so I hope there are no changes. 

Here is my 29 week bump! I weighed 139 this morning so I've gained about 20 lbs now! Anyone else getting a linea nigra? I had a much more noticeable one with my previous pregnancy.
 



Attached Files:







009.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 5









011.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> I've been having the trouble breathing as well, and its worse at night when I try to lay down for bed. I didn't have any trouble breathing in my first pregnancy, so this is a new feeling for me and its very uncomfortable!
> 
> Sugarbeth I know what you mean about wanting to see baby, I have an ultrasound tomorrow to check her spine again, but I can't wait to see her face I keep wondering if she will look like my daughter or completely different.
> 
> Skadi- Congrats on making it past your previous pprom, that must be a huge relief. My water didn't break nearly as early as yours, but my daughter was born early because of my pprom (due to preterm labor) and lately I've been having nightmares about my water breaking even earlier with this baby. My dr. says the progesterone shots will help strengthen the membranes somewhat I hope that is true, I want to carry to at least 38 weeks.
> 
> AFM had a rough night last night, I noticed contractions were getting bad so I actually laid down and timed them and they were coming every 3 mins for almost 2 hours and then they calmed down. I see my dr. today for my normal apt and a cervix check so I hope there are no changes.
> 
> Here is my 29 week bump! I weighed 139 this morning so I've gained about 20 lbs now! Anyone else getting a linea nigra? I had a much more noticeable one with my previous pregnancy.

What a lovely bump! 

What a nightmare with the contractions, hope doctor was able to reassure you everything is ok. Keep us updated as to what he says!

I've got a really prominent linea nigra... Came out quite early too!


----------



## luz

brit you are so cute! I had a dream last night i went into labor at 31 weeks and had the baby. Miraculously there were no problems and she was able to go home but i woke up really freaked out! I've been having infrequent contractions and been so worried it's actually going to turn into real labor one of these days.


----------



## DHBH0930

Love your bump brut!

So far no contractions here, thankfully! I MAY have had BH a couple times, I noticed my stomach getting tight, but no pain. But that's only happened twice so far. I'm being monitored for my BP weekly now, still just borderline, I don't have any protein in my urine thankfully, so it's not pre-eclampsia. Hope it stays that way. It's also not high enough to be gestational hypertension, I'm staying around 130/82. So it's a little higher then it should be. Gestational hypertension is at 140/90 or higher. Glad they are keeping a close eye on me, but going to the doctors every week is a little annoying.

Anyone else having crazy hot flashes? A few times a day I feel like I'm suddenly standing I front of an open oven :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

It's weird with my ex I got the line with my 2 boys but with my new dh both last and this pregnancy no line


----------



## August3

Hubby thinks I have a faint line on the bottom of my bump. I'll have to take his word for it, I'm carrying high and can't see under the bump!

Girls, my eating has gone to ****. Too much sugary and fatty food. Up to 26 weeks I was eating really healthily and bam! For the last 5 weeks I have been making really poor choices. Lazy choices. Have to seriously cop myself on for the last two months so don't have a huge pile of weight to lose post partum. 

Need to be more disciplined and a good kick up the bum! :blush:


----------



## Suzy_Q

August 3 - I've noticed the same thing with my eating habits! First trimester I was turned off of sugar; second trimester, I craved an OCCASIONAL milkshake and burger; enter third trimester and I can't get enough sugar, burgers, pizza and milkshakes!! Grrr. I was within the range at my last appointment BUT since that appointment I have gone off the deep end on eating crap. I've noticed too that people LIKE to feed me so that isn't helping. I need to find a way to listen to my body and not those people so I don't go over the healthy weight gain mark. I was considered just over the "overweight" point according to my BMI before the pregnancy and now I'm just nervous about where I'll end up 6 months after the pregnancy!


----------



## brit3435

I've been eating really bad lately too! I love to bake and now that the cooler weather has come in I've been baking treats for my daughter and I every other day! Especially things with pumpkin in them yum...:blush: fortunately when they weighed me yesterday they said I have lost 2 lbs since my last apt 2 weeks ago. 

Dr appt went well yesterday my cervix is still closed and thick so that was fantastic news! Dr wants me to lay down for 30 mins 3 times per day and no more exercising, except for gentle yoga. I was doing 30 mins of cardio per day. I'm worried about getting out of shape and flabby, I was overweight as a child so I'm really sensitive to weight gain. 

Ultrasound this afternoon to check her spine again hopefully everything still looks perfect! My dr did a thorough bump exam and estimated her to be about 3 pounds now!


----------



## SugarBeth

I always go sugar happy in third trimester. First and second I barely want to look at chocolate, but third it's all I want. Chocolate, ice cream, milkshakes, hot chocolate, donuts...pretty much anything desserty. I made a blueberry crumb cobbler the other day...and it was gone by the next morning. Luckily DH and DD helped out with it, but it still went shockingly fast!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Glad to hear it's not only me!!! I'm usually not fussed about sweet stuff but now I can't get enough of chocolatey things. I was convinced bump had inherited dh's sweet tooth :)


----------



## brit3435

My ultrasound went well this afternoon, she is measuring about 9 days ahead, and was estimated to be 3lbs 5oz. Her head is engaged and pressed right up against my cervix so they couldn't check that. The dr. is fairly certain she is fine and the high afp blood test was just a false positive :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







058edit.jpg
File size: 18.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## August3

brit3435 said:


> My ultrasound went well this afternoon, she is measuring about 9 days ahead, and was estimated to be 3lbs 5oz. Her head is engaged and pressed right up against my cervix so they couldn't check that. The dr. is fairly certain she is fine and the high afp blood test was just a false positive :happydance:

Great news, Brit! Imagine more than 3 lbs, as a first timer I'm still a bit in awe of all the progression as the weeks pass by. I have an appointment with the consultant next week at 32 weeks so looking forward to that. Last apptmt with him was at 14 weeks, which seems a lifetime ago, so hopefully all will be well.


Glad to see I'm not alone on the naughty food indulgence! Ate a bit better today - only 2 small biscuits after dinner but the craving for chocolate was something fierce! One day at a time.........


----------



## Hoping girl 2

brit3435 said:


> My ultrasound went well this afternoon, she is measuring about 9 days ahead, and was estimated to be 3lbs 5oz. Her head is engaged and pressed right up against my cervix so they couldn't check that. The dr. is fairly certain she is fine and the high afp blood test was just a false positive :happydance:

Such great news! ... An a lovely scan picture too :)


----------



## DHBH0930

I too was that way, sweet things disgusted me in the 1st trimester, were an occasional craving in the 2nd trimester, late 2nd and early 3rd so far I can't get enough sweet stuff! 

I need to eat more fiber! It's embarrassing but I've been having constipation issues :blush: I had to use a suppository yesterday :wacko: Stocked up on veggies, beans, whole grains, etc. going to avoid pasta and cheese... Unfortunately I've been crazy into milk which probably hasn't helped :dohh: 

Also, a friend on Facebook is at the hospital having her little girl today and hearing that made me feel super anxious to have my little girl! I don't want her to come now, I want it to be December, so ready to meet her!


----------



## August3

DHBH0930 said:


> I too was that way, sweet things disgusted me in the 1st trimester, were an occasional craving in the 2nd trimester, late 2nd and early 3rd so far I can't get enough sweet stuff!
> 
> I need to eat more fiber! It's embarrassing but I've been having constipation issues :blush: I had to use a suppository yesterday :wacko: Stocked up on veggies, beans, whole grains, etc. going to avoid pasta and cheese... Unfortunately I've been crazy into milk which probably hasn't helped :dohh:
> 
> Also, a friend on Facebook is at the hospital having her little girl today and hearing that made me feel super anxious to have my little girl! I don't want her to come now, I want it to be December, so ready to meet her!

Hope all went well for your friend. So exciting! hope the fibre feast has done the trick ;)

We ordered our travel system yesterday - the UPPAbaby Vista, our first baby purchase. The shop will store it for us and DH will collect it when baba arrives. 

Have been suffering from swelling in my feet lately and carpal tunnel in my hands. Drinking oodles and wearing wrist braces to bed is helping somewhat.

Went for my first reflexology session during the week. Divine! Strangely after the hour's massage of my feet, she told me I had a click in my neck. I had had a bad whiplash injury about five years ago. Found that a bit freaky! It was very relaxing and I've booked in for more.

How's things going for everyone else?


----------



## Lara310809

I'm told they can tell a lot about your ailments just by looking at your feet, so it doesn't surprise me that they said that to you :) my MIL bought me a reflexology session for my birthday, and I was going to use it a few weeks before baby is due (as I hear it an induce labour), but we moved house and I didn't pack up the lounge, so now I don't know where the voucher has gone.

- - - 

AFM, I'm getting sick of the hot weather, and the ligament pain I have in my bum. I can hardly move, yet it have so much to do. We moved house two weeks ago, and all I can do is laundry and the odd bit of sweeping and general housework. I can't find the energy to unpack anything.


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> I'm told they can tell a lot about your ailments just by looking at your feet, so it doesn't surprise me that they said that to you :) my MIL bought me a reflexology session for my birthday, and I was going to use it a few weeks before baby is due (as I hear it an induce labour), but we moved house and I didn't pack up the lounge, so now I don't know where the voucher has gone.

I hope you find your voucher. I had read that reflexology can be useful to induce labour once you get to term and beyond. AFAIK, it's a part of your ankle and other specific pressure points that are massaged to induce labour so they can be avoided before you reach term. But others might know more. The therapist is registered and accredited and went through a very intensive checklist with me about my pregnancy prior to starting. My doctor recommended it from 30 weeks and I'm happy to follow her advice. 

Sorry to read that you are in pain and finding it difficult to get around at the moment. Hope it improves soon. :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

So this is my first time in 3rd trimester. It's like being pregnant for the first time all over again! So thankful to have gone beyond the point where my daughter was born. <3


----------



## Kirstiedenman

i am a bit late but can I join???? I will be the first December 15th due date :) With a sweet little boy. This is my second boy and we are very excited we have enjoyed our first little character and very much so looking forward to another.


----------



## Lara310809

Welcome Kirstie! I was due on 15th according to LMP dates, but they bumped me up to 11th after my scan. 

- - -

So in my first trimester I craved nothing but toast with butter. Some days I'd eat nothing but that. Now my craving is cucumber; I can't get enough of it. Until now though we've saved it for the kids because we have limited finances so we keep the good stuff for them, and I've managed to last on about 1 inch of cucumber per day, but I've just gone to the supermarket and bought THREE. So I just sat down and had half a cucumber in one go. I could eat more, but I'm saving it for later :rofl: how sad am I?


----------



## luz

My lower back is aching so badly. I can't bend over or move in certain ways, if I try to roll over in bed I get these sharp stabbing pains that almost could knock me off my feet. Baby still moved lots and there's no bleeding or leaking of any kind so I assume it's normal. Anyone else having this sort of pain? I need some relief!

Lara it's a shame I can't send you all of my cucumbers! I always plant them in my garden and end up with way more than I could ever eat


----------



## brit3435

Luz I have been having terrible low back pain for the past couple of weeks. Its worse at night or when I wake up in the morning. I think its normal, I had it with both pregnancies unfortunately. My dr. said its worse the farther down the baby moves, and at my last appt. her head was down low right up against my cervix. My husband has been giving me a nice massage before bed every night and I also have been doing some gentle yoga and that seems to be helping a lot! 

Lara I can't believe you are craving cucumbers! I wish I was craving something healthy! For me its been mac and cheese and fried chicken lately :blush: I feel so bad because I've thrown out so many cucumbers this summer because everyone has them in their gardens and then gives them away. Are they expensive where you live? They are dirt cheap here in KS. 

Anyone getting a bit of an itchy belly? Mine has been itching some at night, so annoying!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Kirstiedenman said:


> i am a bit late but can I join???? I will be the first December 15th due date :) With a sweet little boy. This is my second boy and we are very excited we have enjoyed our first little character and very much so looking forward to another.

Welcome! Nice to have you in the group. Congrats on your second boy, nice to see some more here as we seem to be overrun by girls! :)


----------



## Hoping girl 2

luz said:


> My lower back is aching so badly. I can't bend over or move in certain ways, if I try to roll over in bed I get these sharp stabbing pains that almost could knock me off my feet. Baby still moved lots and there's no bleeding or leaking of any kind so I assume it's normal. Anyone else having this sort of pain? I need some relief!
> 
> Lara it's a shame I can't send you all of my cucumbers! I always plant them in my garden and end up with way more than I could ever eat

Hi! I've been having excruciating back pain since the beginning of the second trimester but expected it as I've always had back problems. Been seeing an osteopath for it which helps and midwife recommended getting an si belt. Found one on amazon for £30 and I swear, it's the best investment I've ever made!!! Back feels sooooo much better now :) maybe have a look into it :)


----------



## Lara310809

Cucumbers are £1.50/$2.40 each here - they are the big ones though, like 35cm long and about 7cm wide. Across the border in Spain they have little ones about a third of the size, but you have to remove the pips because they're hard. Yuck. The centre part is the best, so I refuse to buy the Spanish ones. 

Fresh food is so expensive; we can't grow anything locally because the place is so tiny there's no farmland, so it has to be brought from the UK, which is 2000 miles away, and then they whack a massive price tag on it. In my last pregnancy I was craving apples, but in my first it was all junk food; the greasier the better :haha: I gained a lot of weight that pregnancy LOL

I always have an itchy belly in the summer; the stretch marks from my first pregnancy act up in the heat and it's torture. The past few days I've not been able to wear underwear at home because the crease of my belly against the underwear makes it worse, but also when I take it off the sweat accumulates and irritates it too :wacko: thankfully today has been a lot cooler so I haven't had that problem at all. I hope with the winter coming it won't get too bad


----------



## Kaiecee

So found a house and moving on the 21st really stressful since I'll only have 1 month before baby comes to have everything done


----------



## DHBH0930

Kirstiedenman said:


> i am a bit late but can I join???? I will be the first December 15th due date :) With a sweet little boy. This is my second boy and we are very excited we have enjoyed our first little character and very much so looking forward to another.

Welcome to our thread! Congrats on your little boy. You've been added to the front page :flower:

How has your pregnancy been going?


----------



## DHBH0930

30 weeks today! Feels like the final stretch, so ready to be able to see her and hold her! Going to be the best Christmas ever :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

Me too; everyone's telling me I look like I'm ready to pop, but I still have two months to go. It makes me feel like I'm closer to the end than I really am. 9 weeks seems like a long way off, though 63 days doesn't sound like much at all!

I'm ready to meet her, though I can't shake the anxiety of feeling like it's going to be too much for us to handle. We planned this baby, but since actually getting pregnant I've felt like perhaps it's too much for us financially :dohh: we'll make to work, of course; it's just freaking me out a bit


----------



## Skadi

30 Weeks! I can't believe it! 

I've come down with a cold and feel miserable and can't sleep.. Why why why! I've been drinking massive amounts of lemon juice, cayenne pepper and honey in an effort for relief.


----------



## luz

oh Skadi, that sounds horrific! I've had a cold since saturday, nasty cough, runny/stuffy nose, aches, pains, headaches... blah. I just want it to go away!! I'm just glad i got the cold before my baby came. with my first my husband had a nasty nasty cold right when he was born and i was so worried he would get it!


----------



## August3

Hope you feel better soon, *Skadi*.

Had my 32 week consultant appointment this morning and baba is measuring fine. The clinic was super busy and our appointment was over in record time although it was lovely to have a scan and see little one again. There's gonna be a lot of Christmas babies in Ireland.


----------



## Skadi

Ugh Luz, yuck, that sounds like what I have. I'm really hoping Keira doesn't catch it too. :/


----------



## Lara310809

I have had a cough and cold for the past two weeks. Aside from the runny nose, sneezing and constant coughing that I can take nothing for; the coughing and sneezing causes me to either vomit or pee... Or both :shock: even if I go to the loo a minute before, I can cough and then pee myself. I've had bladder weakness since my first labour; I'm getting so frustrated :(


----------



## Skadi

Lara... I swear by my mixture of lemon juice with a little honey and cayenne pepper. It works better than cold medicine for sore throats and congestion. The only thing is that going #2 can be a little painful the day after if you take too much lol :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Sorry to those not feeling well :hugs: hope you feel better! I'm so grateful that I've avoided getting sick so far.

Here is my 30 week bump, doesn't seem much bigger, but seems like its a little bit higher.

She has been moving like crazy just about all day and night. Sometimes its uncomfortable and I can't sleep well but wouldn't trade it for anything. I love the reassurance that she is doing well in there :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







28 Weeks vs 30 weeks.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lara310809

You look great DHBH :) 

We got our mattress delivered today; it will be the first time we've slept on a mattress in TWO YEARS! Two years ago I was a couple of months away from having my second baby, and because we only had one bedroom, we moved ourselves out of the bedroom so that our eldest (and eventually the baby) could have their own room. So we have been sleeping on a sofa bed since. We moved house three weeks ago, and just scraped money together for a mattress. I am beyond excited to sleep on proper springs tonight, and not foam. My poor hubby has had two years of backache, and I'm going through my second pregnancy on a sofa bed, so were both glad to be free of it. We don't have a base yet, so it will be hard to get up from the floor, but hopefully in the next week or so we can get that sorted :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Ok so early in the pregnancy I had this weird symptom, and now it's back again.

I suddenly notice a strong awful smell. It comes in a wave, it gets stronger then fades, lasts only a few seconds. But it keeps happening every few minutes for a while. It's not a real smell, it follows me and happens even if I'm not inhaling through my nose, it's all in my head. The other weird thing is when it happens I have a very strong negative emotion to it (really hard to explain). Like the smell thing was happening during a bad dream and now my memory relates the two. It doesn't last long enough for me to figure out what it is about, I just know it makes me feel sad and scared and sick to my stomach since its a gross smell (indescribable, not like anything I've smelled for real, like a chemical smell I guess). This goes on for an hour or two then stops.

By far the weirdest symptom I've had! I guess the ton of hormones surging through my body are playing tricks on my mind (and nose) :wacko:


----------



## Skadi

Could it be a sinus infection? I get that when I have a sinus infection and you are more likely to get them in pregnancy. (I have one now... yay!) It's like a sweet rotting smell.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH I've not had waves of bad smells but I have had cravings for smells over the past 2 weeks. I've never experienced anything like it before but it's smells like in a hardware store, tires, exhaust, pine sol cleaner, the smell of book pages, I thought I was going crazy so I'm glad someone else has a weird smell symptom too! 

To all of the ladies who are sick I hope you get better very soon! It must be miserable coughing and sneezing all the time, I would be constantly peeing myself! :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone just had it with their in laws?


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Hey everyone, sorry to offload but having a bit of a rough week. FIL diagnosed with prostrate cancer and it looks like I might GD, so doing the three hour test next week. Feeling a bit sad about things... Hope you guys are having better weeks than me!


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping Girl 2 I'm so sorry to hear that :( have they started treatment on your FIL? Don't worry about the GD until you know for sure; plenty of people fail the 1hr and pass the 3hr


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> Hoping Girl 2 I'm so sorry to hear that :( have they started treatment on your FIL? Don't worry about the GD until you know for sure; plenty of people fail the 1hr and pass the 3hr

Thank you! :)

FIL is currently undergoing tests to see if it's spread or not and then he'll start treatment. He's got to decide between surgery - which has got a very high chance of leaving him incontinent afterwards which he would hate - or radiation. Problem with radiation is he would need to check if he's allowed around pregnant ladies (me) and newborns (his other grandchild is being born as we speak). Been researching it and it all depends on the type of radiation treatment he'd get. Bit if a sucky situation :(


----------



## August3

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry to offload but having a bit of a rough week. FIL diagnosed with prostrate cancer and it looks like I might GD, so doing the three hour test next week. Feeling a bit sad about things... Hope you guys are having better weeks than me!

Sorry to hear this *Hoping Girl 2.* Hopefully the treatment options will work out for him to be there with your family and the new arrivals. 

also to echo the girls re. the GD. You may still be fine and if not it's better for it to be diagnosed and managed, for you and baba but I totally understand that you're feeling blue. Hope things look up for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

HG2; it's better to be alive than to not be. Remind him, if you're in the position to, that it's only temporary that he might not be allowed near his grandchild and you. Such a hard reality to be faced with though. Can they offer another surgery for the incontinence? I know it's not the same, but after my first labour I started having stress incontinence (peeing when you cough or sneeze). I've spoken to the midwife about it this time around, and she said that there are surgeries I can have after the birth to fix that. Might be worth looking into, if that's the only thing stopping him going for surgery


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> HG2; it's better to be alive than to not be. Remind him, if you're in the position to, that it's only temporary that he might not be allowed near his grandchild and you. Such a hard reality to be faced with though. Can they offer another surgery for the incontinence? I know it's not the same, but after my first labour I started having stress incontinence (peeing when you cough or sneeze). I've spoken to the midwife about it this time around, and she said that there are surgeries I can have after the birth to fix that. Might be worth looking into, if that's the only thing stopping him going for surgery

I didn't know that, thanks for mentioning it :) We told him today to wait until the scan results to see if it's spread or not, as he can't decide anything til then anyway. And then to speak to his doctor as only then will he be able to say for sure what treatment he'd get and what the secondary effects will be. We'll support him whichever decision e wants to make and deal with either situation, but it's nice to be able to mentio there might be help for the incontinence. Thanks again! Xx


----------



## Lara310809

Hoping girl 2 said:


> Lara310809 said:
> 
> 
> HG2; it's better to be alive than to not be. Remind him, if you're in the position to, that it's only temporary that he might not be allowed near his grandchild and you. Such a hard reality to be faced with though. Can they offer another surgery for the incontinence? I know it's not the same, but after my first labour I started having stress incontinence (peeing when you cough or sneeze). I've spoken to the midwife about it this time around, and she said that there are surgeries I can have after the birth to fix that. Might be worth looking into, if that's the only thing stopping him going for surgery
> 
> I didn't know that, thanks for mentioning it :) We told him today to wait until the scan results to see if it's spread or not, as he can't decide anything til then anyway. And then to speak to his doctor as only then will he be able to say for sure what treatment he'd get and what the secondary effects will be. We'll support him whichever decision e wants to make and deal with either situation, but it's nice to be able to mentio there might be help for the incontinence. Thanks again! XxClick to expand...

no problem; the surgery might be different in men than women, and it may be different depending on the cause of the incontinence, but it's definitely worth looking into :)


----------



## August3

My husband works away from home mon - fri but he ended up having to work all weekend too and I've spent such a miserable weekend missing him. I can't even bring myself to contemplate how much more difficult it will be when I'm sleep deprived & trying to cope with a newborn. 

Sorry for the whinge! :blush: I need a kick up the bum. Gonna look to my blessings.


----------



## Suzy_Q

I'm the same way when my OH is out of town. I usually force myself to go run errands and do things so I don't get too dramatic about it. I don't know how military wives do it with their OH gone for months or even years at a time.


----------



## Beanonorder

hi ladies

Hope you don't mind me popping in here quickly! I just wanted to wish you all the best of luck as you reach the final stages of your pregnancy! I had a December baby last year and I remember getting to this point and thinking it still felt like forever until I was going to see my baby. Now here I am a year later and thinking 'where did the time go?!' 

I hope none of you get TOO uncomfortable and that your labour & deliveries go well.


----------



## Lara310809

This may be our third pregnancy/baby but sometimes I think my husband thinks it'll be a walk in the park. I had my first baby before my EDD and my second baby after my EDD, so there's no telling when this one will come. I'm due on 11th Dec, and OH said he would only start his paternity on the EDD. I said to him "what if I have her earlier?" - he said he would be at the labour, but after that he would go back to work until 11th and his mum would help out. Uh what? I'll have three kids under 4, and he expects me to be okay with him staying at work and having to ask my MIL to help out? 

That was one thing, but now he's saying he's not going to start paternity until the 15th :saywhat: so the chances are she will already be born and I'll have to manage without him home. He does shift work and he said he's got nights that week, so what, he'll be sleeping during the day and working at night, so he won't be available AT ALL :( 

I can't deal with three kids by my own so fast. I mean, a few weeks, fine, but as soon as I'm out of hospital??


----------



## brit3435

Lara I think you should talk to him about it, there is no way you will be ok to take care of 2 toddlers and a newborn within a week of giving birth much less right after! Anyway won't he have to watch your kids during your hospital stay? 

So I've started having pain in my right rib cage and under it. It hurts when I move or lay on that side. It started friday night and was the worst on sat morning, it's a bit better since then. Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Lara310809

My MIL is retired and she would happily take them while I was in hospital, and I'm happy with her looking after them; I just don't think he is right by going back to work and delaying his paternity until HE wants it. Paternity is there to support the mother in looking after the baby, and other children; it's not supposed to be a holiday where you can choose your dates :wacko:

Also it's not fair on my existing children to not be around their baby sister when she's born. If I need my MIL to help, it could be for days on end, and I wouldn't expect her to stay here with them; she'd be more comfortable in her own home with the kids, but then they don't get to bond in the early days with the baby


----------



## DHBH0930

2 more months! Feeling really fat :dohh: it's more then just my bump. I can see the weight gain in my face and arms, oh well! Just gonna work hard to lose the weight after she comes. I'm my sisters matron of honor next September so I will have that as a motivator.


----------



## brit3435

I know how your feeling DHBH I'm feeling fat too. I weigh 142 now up 25 lbs and that was my goal for the whole pregnancy. With my daughter I lost about 22 lbs by 6 weeks post partum and the rest was extra fat I had to use diet and exercise to lose so knowing everything I gain now is extra is really depressing. It doesn't help that my 3 little sisters are all home from college on fall break and have spent the past two months conditioning for college softball. They look fantastic with tiny waists and here I am with my massive belly and puffy face :haha:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm 30 lbs up. It's definitely starting to show in other places to me. I'm guessing I'll be a little over 40 lbs by the time baby comes at this rate.


----------



## Skadi

I've only gained 10 lbs so far... which I am THRILLED with as I gained 25 lbs with my first (and I hadn't lost any of that weight prior to this pregnancy.)


----------



## luz

I've gained 30, but im not really sure where it is all going. I hardly look pregnant at all and my face isn't swelling and chubby like it was with my first pregnancy. All my clothes still fit me fine, it's so strange...

I'm sure i'll gain about 40 by the time this pregnancy is over, but i don't really worry. With my first i gained 50 and lost it all +20 more without even having to try.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Mmmm... I work in kgs, not lbs, but I've out on about 8kgs so far. A bit more than I wanted but trying not to worry. All seems to be going to the bump, but from the back it actually looks like I've lost some weight! Hope
The extra weight is not too hard to shift, I find it tough to lose weight. But never mind, every extra kg is worth it :)


----------



## Lara310809

I lost my scales in the house move :haha: but 2 months ago I had only gained 4lbs, and I don't think I've gained much more. In my first pregnancy I gained 70lbs, 40lbs of which was actual fat, and in my second pregnancy I gained 11lbs, and lost 14lbs in the labour, so ended up lighter than pre-pregnancy. I'm hoping this is a redo of my second pregnancy weight gain :winkwink:


----------



## Kaiecee

having the worst fake contractions super uncomfortable


----------



## DHBH0930

For this pregnancy I've got you all beat, I've gained 45lbs already :dohh: I don't think it helps that I've been at home since June, it's much easier to eat a ton when I'm at home and don't have any other kids yet. I'm not going to stress out about it, there isn't much I can do about it now. Not gonna start a diet and exercise routine while I'm super pregnant. I'm not supposed to exert myself too much anyway with my borderline BP.
 
I normally don't have trouble losing weight, I think a lot of it will drop off quickly after the pregnancy. It slows down when I get closer to my goal weight.

My doctor hasn't said anything about my weight, I know it's more then you should gain and I still have 2 months to go. I have a feeling my next pregnancy won't be as bad since I will have a little one to look after and won't be sitting around watching tv all day 10 feet from the kitchen :blush:


----------



## Lara310809

I was really good at losing weight until it was baby weight; then it refused to budge and I was stuck losing the same 7lbs over and over again for a year :dohh: I think it's probably because I was so much busier and was concentrating on my baby instead of myself. 

We are only weighed at our 10wk appointment, and only to establish our BMI. After that they don't weigh you, so I don't get an update on my weight unless I weigh myself.


----------



## Lara310809

Is anyone feeling anxious about the baby's arrival? :? I'm anxious about the labour, like REALLY anxious, and also about looking after her afterwards. This is my third; I shouldn't be this nervous about it, bit as the weeks pass I'm getting worse


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm a bit anxious, keep worrying about the pain. I'm good at tolerating pain but only if I kind of know what to expect :)


----------



## luz

I'm getting a little anxious about going into labor, mostly just wondering if i'll be early/late and if there will be complications. My first was early and a nice easy labor so i can only hope this one goes as well! 

My right hip has been hurting so bad, and nothing seems to help at all! I've been putting heating pads and sitting lots, but still the pain is almost unbearable. I just want to get a wheel chair and roll around everywhere i go. For that reason, i sure hope this baby comes a bit early so i can have relief from this horrible pain!


----------



## Lara310809

I've got insane ligament pain and I have done for about 2 months now; it's awful :? I'm not worried about complications in labour; I'm just worried about the pain, because I'm too scared to get an epi, so I know there isn't much that can dent the level of pain


----------



## Skadi

hmm I'm a little anxious about it but not as anxious as I was when pregnant with Keira as I know a little more as to what to expect. I'm more worried about the pushing phase and wondering how much harder (if at all) it is with a regular sized baby.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hey ladies, I've been moved onto insulin today for the GD. Injecting tonight for the first time, not looking forward to that!

I also found out something v.interesting. the nurse said I will not be allowed go even 1 day over 40 weeks due to the GD. I will be induced anytime from 39weeks to 39+6. 
Has anyone any experience with with being induced? Does it make the labour longer/harder?? I'm happy I definitely won't have her Christmas week now, but unsure if it's a positive thing in the long run. 

Any input appreciated!


----------



## brit3435

I'm not getting anxious about labor yet, and I never really did with my previous pregnancy. I was more in shock when my water broke nearly a month before I was due. I had an epidural during the second half of my labor but even before I got the epidural I didn't think the pain was terrible. I was dilated to a 5 at that point and I was still playing games on my computer LOL. I mainly got it because the doctors kept telling me if I was going to get one, it was the best time to get it. The pain is different for everyone though, for me the pushing was the worst part because my daughter was stuck with her head in the birth canal for over an hour and I ended up with a tear that caused me ALOT of pain for 6 weeks after. 

Ready2bemum- I wasn't completely induced, I was dilated to a 4 when I got to the hospital, but I ended up having to have Pitocin because I stopped dilating once I reached a 7. I wouldn't say that being induced is a good thing, but if its what you have to do to keep your baby and you healthy then I'm sure its the best option. The Pitocin was horrible it made me swell up and when I got home I was so water logged I weighed the same as before I had her! I think the labor usually takes longer when you are induced as well. Maybe you will end up going into labor on your own before 40 weeks though! I would recommend doing some things to try to get things going on their own. Sex, walking, and going up and down stairs works wonders! 

This week I've started having a lot of pelvic pain and my Braxton Hicks have become more uncomfortable. I think she has dropped down a little though because I can breathe easier and sleep better now. Its so nice to be able to sleep for longer than 2 hours without waking up uncomfortable! Unfortunately my toddler has been sick for the past several days, so I'll have to wait until she is well to completely catch up on the sleep :haha: I keep thinking how will I manage if I have 2 sick children to deal with??


----------



## Suzy_Q

I went to my first day (out of 3) of birthing class. For the first 20 minutes I felt like I was going to get sick! The instructor didn't have time to waste as it is a shortened class so she jumped right in. At least, I wasn't the only one looking a little nauseous as the woman there going to have twins looked nauseous the whole class! I really wasn't worried about labor until the class. Glad my OH decided to go with me cuz he did make me feel better  Anyone else attending birthing classes?


----------



## DHBH0930

I haven't thought too much about labor, occasionally I do and I'm a little worried about it but mostly just so ready for her to be here. I know my husband is gonna be great and supportive during it and I might even have my mom there too (undecided if I want her in the room for the actual pushing part or just up till then, not sure if I want to keep the actual delivery just between me and DH or not) Also, I personally have nothing against epidurals, I will see how it goes, if the pain becomes too much then I will ask for one, if not then I won't.



READY2BMUM:
I've heard and also read articles that being induced makes it a more intense delivery but a lot quicker. The women I've known to be induced said it was half the length of non induced labors with previous pregnancies. So contractions might be more painful but it will be over a lot faster.



I can't believe in 5 weeks she will be full term! :happydance: I'm hoping I either have her on her due date or even better would be 4 or 5 days before it. That's when my husbands vacation for the rest of December starts, that way he would have lots of time off with me and her. The longer I go over my due date the less time he will have off with her. His vacation days refresh in January, but I wouldn't want him to spend a ton leaving us with barely any for the rest of the year. If only I had a choice when she came! Oh well, when she is ready....


----------



## SugarBeth

I've been working with Hypnobirthing to prepare myself this time. I'm nearly through the book and I'm slowly working on the exercises. My husband is going to be reading it next so he can practice with me. I have my water birth all lined up, just need to mentally and physically start preparing! I'm not overly worried, I survived last time with no pain meds while breaking my tailbone, so I just have to do that again. Any prep I do now I figure will work in my favor as I didn't do any last time except take out of date birth classes that didn't teach me anything new. I'm also in better shape this time, I've been doing yoga whenever this baby allows me to!

Readytobemom - I was induced last time. While that was the only labor i have, I don't think it made it harder. However, I decided to ask for med-free induction, which I think really helped to give me a good experience. Instead of pitocin, I opted for a foly bulb. My whole labor for my first baby, including three hours of pushing (from broken tailbone) was only 10 hours long.


----------



## DHBH0930

Since we are getting closer to her coming we need to talk with my DH's parents about how we are gonna work things. They said it is totally up to us, they live out of state, a 10 hour drive away. So my plan is for them to be "on call" and come once I'm in labor, since technically Kayla could come anytime in December, I don't want them here early hanging around waiting for me to go into labor and me and DH feel like we have to entertain them.

What I'm unsure of and would like some input on is if we offer our guest room when they do come down to visit when she is born. I get along with them just fine, though I'm not especially close with them either, we only see them once maybe twice a year. Is it rude to not offer our guest room and have them stay in a hotel nearby? I just feel like I'm gonna want my privacy, also bonding time as well as not feeling up to entertaining people. We are first time parents and I want us to learn to handle things on our own, but if we needed help they would be close by. I just feel like it might be uncomfortable, since I will want to nap whenever Kayla is, etc. They are more then welcome to come over each day, but just don't need them here 24/7. I feel kinda bad about it since they live so far away and won't see her that often, I feel like I'm denying them time with her if they don't stay here. But with the time my DH has off I want us to have bonding time and get used to her being here before he goes back to work. Is that selfish?

Ugh, it would be so much easier if they lived closer!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Since we are getting closer to her coming we need to talk with my DH's parents about how we are gonna work things. They said it is totally up to us, they live out of state, a 10 hour drive away. So my plan is for them to be "on call" and come once I'm in labor, since technically Kayla could come anytime in December, I don't want them here early hanging around waiting for me to go into labor and me and DH feel like we have to entertain them.
> 
> What I'm unsure of and would like some input on is if we offer our guest room when they do come down to visit when she is born. I get along with them just fine, though I'm not especially close with them either, we only see them once maybe twice a year. Is it rude to not offer our guest room and have them stay in a hotel nearby? I just feel like I'm gonna want my privacy, also bonding time as well as not feeling up to entertaining people. We are first time parents and I want us to learn to handle things on our own, but if we needed help they would be close by. I just feel like it might be uncomfortable, since I will want to nap whenever Kayla is, etc. They are more then welcome to come over each day, but just don't need them here 24/7. I feel kinda bad about it since they live so far away and won't see her that often, I feel like I'm denying them time with her if they don't stay here. But with the time my DH has off I want us to have bonding time and get used to her being here before he goes back to work. Is that selfish?
> 
> Ugh, it would be so much easier if they lived closer!

I'm with you on this one!! I completely understand where you're coming from :( I just learnt than my mum - scheduled to come visit me for two weeks mid November - is probably not going to make it due wit some problems with timings and her passport renewal. 

I know she's gutted and she desperately wanted to come and see me but now she's talking about trying to change her holidays so she can have her passport preceded in time and of course I've said yes, but secretly I'm a bit peeved. At this rate she'll end up coming over for the birth and I really don't want that! I know it sounds incredibly selfish but I want to come back home those first days and have it be baby, DH and I, not anyone else. All others are more than welcome to visit every day if they want but I want bonding time alone with DH and baby and if my mum is over I can't put her up in a hotel or anything, she'd be here with us. What a horrible, selfish thing to say and feel, I know but I can't help it. Doesn't help that I'm not too close to my my either. 

So to answer your question I think that, yes, it is probably a but 'mean' to put them in a hotel BUT ID DEFINITELY GO FOR IT if you can. At the end of the day you only get these first few days with your baby once and you have to do what will be the best for you and your baby and dh. If it makes you unpopular with them I say tough, they have to understand. 

I'm quite a harsh person when it comes down to things like that though so maybe other will advice differently. 

I hope everything gets resolved for you (and for me!) so you can be happy with your decision :) xxx


----------



## Skadi

DHBH0930 - Personally I would not offer a guest room. You WILL want alone time... whether truly alone or alone with baby and I am sure as parents themselves, they will understand that. :)

AFM... UGH I have developed pitting Edema over the last couple of days. I didn't notice it until my sister was making fun of my lack of ankles. I assume pitting Edema is normal in third trimester and nothing to worry over?!


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> Has anyone any experience with with being induced? Does it make the labour longer/harder?? I'm happy I definitely won't have her Christmas week now, but unsure if it's a positive thing in the long run.
> 
> Any input appreciated!

i haven't ever been induced, but I know they say the labour can be shorter with an induction; assuming the first press army/cream/drip or whatever kicks it into action. If not then you could be waiting around for hours without anything happening. It can also make contractions a lot more intense, and therefore more painful. But of your labour is going to be shorter in the long run, perhaps that's better?



DHBH0930 said:


> What I'm unsure of and would like some input on is if we offer our guest room when they do come down to visit when she is born

i personally wouldn't unless they're so easygoing that you wouldn't mind them being there all the time. When I had my first baby I was swamped and I felt we needed more space to be just the three of us. I'll never get that time back, and I don't feel I had the chance to bond with my daughter initially. It's so important you make the decision that's right for you

- - -

A bug has been working its way through our house this past week, and most recently it was my eldest daughter and I that got it. When I was sick I vomited a large amount of blood along with it; about 200ml. I went to the hospital the next morning to get checked out and in the end they were satisfied that I was okay, and just gave me antibiotics for the cough I've had for the past five weeks. The doctor said that the blood probably indicates that I have an infection and that the inside of my lungs is "red raw", and he was concerned that it has just got worse again, so being so close to my due date he wanted to try to get it shifted once and for all. FINALLY! I've been wanting antibiotics for weeks but they've always refused to give me any; and every cough I pee myself and it just hurts. So hopefully in a few days I'll be feeling a lot better


----------



## luz

Skadi said:


> DHBH0930 - Personally I would not offer a guest room. You WILL want alone time... whether truly alone or alone with baby and I am sure as parents themselves, they will understand that. :)
> 
> AFM... UGH I have developed pitting Edema over the last couple of days. I didn't notice it until my sister was making fun of my lack of ankles. I assume pitting Edema is normal in third trimester and nothing to worry over?!

I had really bad edema with my first in my ankles and feet, my husband used to make fun of me all the time. Then he would sit and push on my ankles and laugh at how deformed he could make them look. It's perfectly normal, just try to rest and put your feet up as much as possible to help make you more comfortable.


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks everyone for your input. I have decided I for sure don't want them staying here. Like you guys mentioned, we are gonna want alone time/ bonding time. I know we get to keep her :haha: but those first few days are going to be really important for bonding and getting used to a newborn in the house.

In the future when they come down to visit we will offer our house, just not immediately after giving birth. I read an article about it and they said if you're not 100% comfortable around them then don't let them stay. I'm definitely not 100% comfortable, they are super sweet and we get along well, but I don't really know them that well since we don't see them much at all. I'm gonna be so sleep deprived, and it's not like they can feed her while I sleep, since I will be breastfeeding. We are gonna want to be able to nap whenever possible, etc.

Now I just gotta tell my DH what I decided when he gets home, I'm sure he will understand, especially after explaining everything to him. I'm gonna have him be the one to let his parents know, I don't think they are gonna take it personally, still might be a bit awkward to find a way to say it though.

I feel relieved, I was really stressing out at the idea of them staying here, I'm glad I decided to tell them they can't.


----------



## SugarBeth

Is anyone measuring behind in fundal growth? I was just told that I haven't grown in two appointments and am 3 weeks behind, which they were concerned about. They want me to wait two more weeks, when I'll be almost a month and a half behind, to see if I grow at all before ordering an ultrasound. I called them back asking for one now, but I'm being bounced back and forth. Now I'm just waiting and worrying.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH- I'm glad you are comfortable with the decision you have made. I think that your mil should be understanding and willing to do whatever you are comfortable with. I wanted all the help I could get from my mom and sisters after our first baby, but visits from the in laws were stressful because I just wanted to lay down and not be a host! 

Skadi- I've never had edema, but I did have some sudden swelling a few days before my water broke with my daughter (around 35 weeks) so who knows if I would have had problems with it if I had kept her in there longer. So far no swelling with this pregnancy, but that could all change!

Sugarbeth- My doctor said I am measuring a week and a half ahead on fundal height. He said he would have ordered an ultrasound if I hadn't just had one at 29 weeks which matched up with the baby measuring 9 days ahead. He said he will continue to keep an eye on it, and if I end up 2 weeks ahead I'll have another ultrasound to check my fluid levels and baby. I don't blame you for being concerned and not wanting to wait for an ultrasound, it could be totally normal, but it could also be intrauterine growth restriction or leaking fluid. I would be persistent about getting an ultrasound!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> Is anyone measuring behind in fundal growth? I was just told that I haven't grown in two appointments and am 3 weeks behind, which they were concerned about. They want me to wait two more weeks, when I'll be almost a month and a half behind, to see if I grow at all before ordering an ultrasound. I called them back asking for one now, but I'm being bounced back and forth. Now I'm just waiting and worrying.

Im so sorry they're being unreasonable about the ultrasound. Surely they should understand that if they say the baby is not growing you're going to be concerned and asking you to wait two weeks is plain cruel! I don't know what to suggest except for nagging. Is make an appt with your gp and explain how much this is stressing you out and then ask to have a scan to reassure you... Good luck!!


----------



## Lara310809

Went for my 33wk appointment yesterday, and my pee sample was the weirdest I've ever seen. Even the midwife was stumped. It was murky and the colour of rust. I put it down to being on amoxicillin, but she wasn't convinced. It was packed with protein apparently, so she sent it to the lab. I now have two pee samples in the lab; one from last week with a suspected UTI. The joys of pregnancy :haha:


----------



## AJCart

Pheewww, what a hectic, stressful couple of weeks this has been! 

My obstetrician has been away on holidays. She saw me just before she left and was happy with the way everything was going so didn't book me to see anybody else while she was away. And of course, as expected, everything hit the fan!

It started about 2 weeks ago when my peripheral vision on my right started to flicker before disappearing entirely. Having been having a few blood pressure issues I was seriously concerned about pre-e so headed for the hospital. By the time I arrived there my vision was back to normal, but they hooked me up for a CTG and checked me out anyway. Blood pressure was a little high again, but no other signs of trouble so was sent home with instructions to return in a week for another BP profile. 

Go back the following week, BP high and climbing. Still no other indicators of pre-e so they started me on Lobetalol and gave me a referral for a growth scan. Told me to come back in 3 days. Back I go, blood pressure still too high and Roxy's heartrate was dipping lower than it should have been from time to time on the CTG. Lobetalol increased, instructed to have scan the following day and come back to the ward straight after to discuss the results. 

So went for the growth scan and everything was perfect. Normal amounts of fluid, cord functioning properly, etc, etc. She's measuring 2 weeks ahead, but still within acceptable ranges. Go back to hospital, they're happy with all that, figuring she was playing with the cord which was causing the heartrate dips, but asked me to return in 2 days for another BP profile.

Which brings us to today when finally something went right! Blood pressure is now normal, Roxy's heartrate is as it should be and they are happy with everything! PHEW! 

Can't wait to hear what my obstetrician will have to say about the trouble I have caused since she's been gone :wacko:


----------



## luz

i went in for my 34 week appointment yesterday and it was pretty uneventful, as usual, but they did say they would check my cervix next time. That is pretty exciting! I can't wait to see if there is any sort of progress happening down there. I've been in so much pain, and nothing is helping it go away. So the dr also said he would let me be induced at 39 weeks. However, i really don't want an induction. I'd much rather be able to labor at home. the other thing is once you go to the hospital they don't let you eat anything but ice. I've heard horror stories of induction taking DAYS. can you imagine - not eating for days? that would be miserable!


----------



## DHBH0930

Not sure if any of you have kept up with what's going on with Drgomps. She had her triplets! She was 30 weeks, so they are in the NICU but doing well.

Here is a link to her blog that goes into more detail about the delivery:
https://gomphofftripletsplus1.blogspot.com/2013/10/30-week-checkup-birth-story.html#comment-form


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> Not sure if any of you have kept up with what's going on with Drgomps. She had her triplets! She was 30 weeks, so they are in the NICU but doing well.
> 
> Here is a link to her blog that goes into more detail about the delivery:
> https://gomphofftripletsplus1.blogspot.com/2013/10/30-week-checkup-birth-story.html#comment-form

Oh wow that's great news!! Thanks for letting us know :) xxx


----------



## luz

oh, those babies!! They are so adorable, i can't wait to hold mine. :happydance:


----------



## DebbieF

Thanks for letting us know, I was wondering what was going on with her! :)


----------



## Lara310809

I was wondering about her too; thanks for posting :)

- - -

Got Molly's bedding washed yesterday, as well as newborn clothing washed last week. Bought nappies and formula today; it's slowly getting real now :shock:


----------



## Lara310809

luz said:


> i went in for my 34 week appointment yesterday and it was pretty uneventful, as usual, but they did say they would check my cervix next time. That is pretty exciting! I can't wait to see if there is any sort of progress happening down there. I've been in so much pain, and nothing is helping it go away. So the dr also said he would let me be induced at 39 weeks. However, i really don't want an induction. I'd much rather be able to labor at home. the other thing is once you go to the hospital they don't let you eat anything but ice. I've heard horror stories of induction taking DAYS. can you imagine - not eating for days? that would be miserable!

yeah I never understood that; here we can eat and drink whatever we like :shrug: I guess it's in case you have to have a section; and the rate for sections is higher in the US than in Europe, but I can't think of any other reason. But if it helps I don't recall being remotely hungry or thirsty in either of my labours, and they were both 12 hours long. Before my first labour I ate a McDonalds, and I wasn't even able to eat a quarter of my Big Mac; I just had zero appetite, so perhaps it won't bother you?


----------



## Skadi

I wasn't interested in eating during labour either. Something about feeling like you are being constricted by a snake takes away any appetite lol. I was desperately thirsty though and ate ice chips like mad.


----------



## Kaiecee

Had anyone still not picked a name for their little ones?


----------



## brit3435

I guess I'm the weird one but I was starving during my labor! If my water breaks early again I'm going to eat something bf I go to the hospital lol. I was literally eating a sandwich within mins of delivering the placenta. It was the best sandwich I've ever had :haha: I was also very thirsty but they would only let me have a few ice chips. 

Anyone else's baby getting hiccups several times per day?


----------



## luz

With my first I ate during labor before going to the hospital. I was starving, and just had to take a break every few minutes to breathe through the contractions. Once I delivered I was STARVING again and made my mom bring me a hamburger and shake


----------



## Lara310809

Kaiecee said:


> Had anyone still not picked a name for their little ones?

we aren't 100% on the middle name, but we've had the first name since the anomaly scan, more or less


----------



## August3

We have a name for a boy but none for a girl yet.....


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

We have Holly for a girl or Jake for a boy xXx


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm still not settled on a first name hope to find one soon


----------



## brit3435

Kaicee are there any names you are thinking about? What are your other kids names? 

I've been having a lot of contractions this week and am now having pelvic pain. I'm feeling really nervous about my cervix check tomorrow hopefully it's still thick and closed, but I'm afraid it won't be, this is how I felt when I began to dilate and efface with my first daughter.


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Kaicee are there any names you are thinking about? What are your other kids names?
> 
> I've been having a lot of contractions this week and am now having pelvic pain. I'm feeling really nervous about my cervix check tomorrow hopefully it's still thick and closed, but I'm afraid it won't be, this is how I felt when I began to dilate and efface with my first daughter.

Hope your check up goes well and baby stays nice and cozy in there for at least a few more weeks! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

My other boys names are Seth Aidan Riley


----------



## SugarBeth

DH and I are already arguing over the name of the next baby. :haha:


----------



## brit3435

Well I'm 50% effaced and almost 1 cm dilated. Dr could get one finger in but not all the way through to baby's head. He wasn't worried and it doesn't mean I will have her preterm but it means I could. He said that baby's born at 34 weeks do just as well as full term and I know my daughter has always been advanced and was born at 36 weeks so I'm not going to worry about it, she will come when she is ready I guess! I prob won't get a Christmas baby though lol. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Well I'm 50% effaced and almost 1 cm dilated. Dr could get one finger in but not all the way through to baby's head. He wasn't worried and it doesn't mean I will have her preterm but it means I could. He said that baby's born at 34 weeks do just as well as full term and I know my daughter has always been advanced and was born at 36 weeks so I'm not going to worry about it, she will come when she is ready I guess! I prob won't get a Christmas baby though lol.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling?

Glad to hear things are ok and baby still has some more time to bake :flower:

It is nice that we are at a point where IF baby came early chances are they'd be just fine.

I've been battling heartburn and acid reflux, there are so many things I can't eat cuz they make it worse. Also fatigue has increased a lot, I've fallen asleep on the couch like 4 times today, probably cuz I don't get the greatest sleep at night due to being so big now, the reflux, having to pee all the time and her being super active.

She is getting crazy strong! Her kicks and punches make me think she will burst out of my belly! :haha:

I'm anxious for her to be here, and have some uncomfortable symptoms, but in all I'm still enjoying being pregnant.


----------



## luz

Last night i kept waking up all night long with really bad charlie horses in my calves and a pounding headache. I'm to the point where i just want this baby out!


----------



## brit3435

DHBH I had horrible heartburn and reflux as well, taking a couple of Tums at night helped a lot and its what my dr. recommended. I also found that exercise helped with moving food along faster, but you probably have to take it easy with your blood pressure being borderline. Since Vayda has dropped into my pelvis the past couple of weeks I have stopped having problems with it, hopefully your little one will begin to move down and give you some relief too! As far as being uncomfortable, I still have trouble sleeping at night, I have to pee on average 10 times per night and my lower back and hips hurt after an hour or so of laying on one side. Ahh the joys of the third trimester, I'm trying to enjoy the last few weeks of having her all to myself though :thumbup:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Someone asked about the baby having hiccups. Mine gets them at least once per day if not twice. I find it annoying if she's down in my pelvis, i can feel it in my bum!

I had my first Braxton hick yesterday...I cried! Doesn't say much for labour! :haha: I think it was more cause I didn't know what was happening. Had another this evening and it wasn't as bad.
Also noticed my first bit of colostrum. Weird!!

We finally finished the baby's room. I'm sooo happy with it :)


----------



## brit3435

Luz- I have been waking up with Charlie horses in my calves too! I haven't had one since I was a kid, and I've had them twice this week, they HURT! 

Ready2bemum- I feel so bad for the ladies who have painful BH contractions! Mine don't hurt, they sometimes make me lose my breath and they are uncomfortable but to me they just feel like a tightening, sort of like when you get your blood pressure taken on your arm. Sometimes they cause a sharp pain in my cervix now though, and I'm guessing that is because I'm getting closer to the real thing! It was me who asked about hiccups and I know what you mean about feeling them in your bum, its such a weird feeling! 

Anyone else getting an itchy belly?? Its driving me nuts!


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> Luz- I have been waking up with Charlie horses in my calves too! I haven't had one since I was a kid, and I've had them twice this week, they HURT!
> 
> Ready2bemum- I feel so bad for the ladies who have painful BH contractions! Mine don't hurt, they sometimes make me lose my breath and they are uncomfortable but to me they just feel like a tightening, sort of like when you get your blood pressure taken on your arm. Sometimes they cause a sharp pain in my cervix now though, and I'm guessing that is because I'm getting closer to the real thing! It was me who asked about hiccups and I know what you mean about feeling them in your bum, its such a weird feeling!
> 
> Anyone else getting an itchy belly?? Its driving me nuts!

Yes I have the itchy belly too! I've had that for quiet a while now though. The stretch marks have also gotten pretty bad the last couple of weeks. My right side is worse than my left. I try to remember when I was ttc and said I didn't care if I was covered head to toe in stretch marks as long as I get my baby. It's still true, I just have to remind myself :)

The Braxton today was more like you described. My belly got very hard and then I had some pain down both sides but not like yesterday. I think yesterday was a mixture of shock though. 

I think my lo is still changing position regularly. Sometimes I can barely bend down as I feel her head is so low, then other times I'm fine.


----------



## Lara310809

Since my first pregnancy I haven't really had any new stretchmarks, although my belly is covered in them from the first time, and they still get itchy. I haven't found anything that helps.

I have had colostrum for about 10 weeks already, but over the past few weeks I've actually started leaking randomly. I bought breast pads yesterday with the intention of packing them in my hospital bags, but I might have to crack them open early if it continues :wacko: my youngest stopped breastfeeding 4 months ago, but I think she can smell the milk again, so she's getting all clingy.

I'm starting to feel generally crappy now. The pregnancy is fine, but I've got horrible haemorrhoids, I'm getting IBS, got awful ligament pains, got a cough that won't budge and it makes me pee myself... to name a few. The midwives just smile and say "you need to get this baby out to make all of that go away" - that's very helpful, but I'm only 34 weeks :( I could have 8 more weeks of this if I go overdue


----------



## Skadi

I haven't been leaking constantly but since Keira weaned herself when I was in first trimester my milk never completely dried up so in the shower I leak. Thankfully I have been able to go without the breast pads though. *knocks on wood*


----------



## Suzy_Q

Bump question: so I've noticed the top of my bump is firm and hard but the bottom (below my belly button) is soft. Do any of you have this as well or is it just me?

Thanks!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ha, Ive never heard the term "Charlie horses" before! :haha:

I plan to breastfeed, but as this is my first its all new territory. I think its going to take a bit of getting used to to be honest :huh:

I posted pics of our nursery up...is anyone else finished/in the process? 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/2051657-our-nursery-finally-done.html


----------



## brit3435

Gorgeous nursery ready2be! I love the colors and the tree on the wall. 

Our nursery is pretty much done it's painted with crib and her clothes have been washed with baby detergent and organized by size. I got her swing and bouncer set up which we already had from my daughter and we bought her a rock and play to sleep in our room for the first couple of weeks. I also bought a woombie to swaddle her in bc neither dh or I were very good at that the first time around. My daughter learned to roll over very early and would only sleep on her tummy so I'm hoping to get Vayda to sleep comfortably on her back. 

Lara it sounds like you are horribly uncomfortable! Maybe this baby will come a bit early since you have been having frequent BH. I can't even imagine having a cough right now it hurts to sneeze! 

So far no stretch marks but my belly button popped and that never happened with my first pregnancy.


----------



## Lara310809

*Ready2bmum* - regarding the BF, I BF both my two; the first one I didn't know much about it, and the second one I overcompensated and read loads about it beforehand so that I'd be able to succeed. If I could give you any advice, I'd just tell you to learn as much as you can about BF before the birth. I assumed it was straightforward and obvious, but it's not always like that, and the midwives I had were useless in educating me, so in the end I had to give up and combifed. Arm yourself with the knowledge and you'll go further :) 

*Brit3435* - I hope I do go a little early, but I had an awful second pregnancy and I went overdue, so I'm not making any hopes this time :lol: as I get closer to my due date I think I'll start thinking of my induction date as the due date so I don't get too disappointed.


----------



## Suzy_Q

bump hard... then soft... anyone? Can anyone out there hear me?


----------



## ready2Bmum

Suzy - my bump changes regularly depending on how shes lying. Generally the bottom of my bump is softer but I think that's just fat I had before! :haha:

brit - I have all the clothes washed, ironed and in the wardrobe too. I got great satisfaction from doing it :D 

Lara - Im trying to educate myself as much as I can. I actually dreamt about breast feeding last night!


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> Ha, Ive never heard the term "Charlie horses" before! :haha:
> 
> I plan to breastfeed, but as this is my first its all new territory. I think its going to take a bit of getting used to to be honest :huh:
> 
> I posted pics of our nursery up...is anyone else finished/in the process?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/2051657-our-nursery-finally-done.html

Looks great!


----------



## DHBH0930

Here are some pics of our nursery, went neutral so we can reuse it for baby #2.

I get a hard spot on the top depending how she is positioned, not sure if it's her head or butt pushing out. It's not like that all day, mostly at night.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7384 (1280x853).jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7379 (1280x853).jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 10









IMG_7376 (1280x853).jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## ready2Bmum

It's so cool!! I love it!! :flower:
I really want a nursing chair the same as yours but theyre quiet expensive. I'm hoping my sil is going to lend me hers. Also I haven't bought any toys or books yet. I wanna wait to see what gifts we get. If we don't get any Santa will bring some :D 

What do u mean by hard spot in the rope??


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> I posted pics of our nursery up...is anyone else finished/in the process?
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-club/2051657-our-nursery-finally-done.html

ooh, that's beautiful; I want that tree :D

*DHBH*, Love your nursery too; esp the colours :) 

We only moved house recently, and our three kids will share the one bedroom. We decorated it before we knew she was another girl, so we had to make it gender neutral as well, so we painted it turquoise/teal to match the baby bedding set we bought when we had our first baby. My eldest wants a pink room now though :dohh:


----------



## August3

Wow, beautiful nurseries ladies! Apart from getting the room painted I haven't started on the nursery at all. Intend to breastfeed as well, so happy to have baba in our room at the beginning. I'm nervous too about breastfeeding but there is a support group that meets in my area once a month so hope to go along there for support. I'll also be open to getting lots of help from midwives and experienced mamas in the hospital.

I have been signed off work on rest three weeks early which I have mixed emotions about. I have been plagued by oedema in the last few weeks but thankfully blood pressure and urine are fine. I know baba's well being is the priority but I think I'lll find it difficult to be resting and not to be on the go.


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> It's so cool!! I love it!! :flower:
> I really want a nursing chair the same as yours but theyre quiet expensive. I'm hoping my sil is going to lend me hers. Also I haven't bought any toys or books yet. I wanna wait to see what gifts we get. If we don't get any Santa will bring some :D
> 
> What do u mean by hard spot in the rope??

It was supposed to say top! My ipad autocorrect changed it :dohh: 

My parents got the glider as a gift, I found it on amazon and registered for it, I believe it was $134, which is still more then my DH and I could afford, but it's the best deal I found.

We didn't end up getting many toys/books for our baby shower. I bought a few toys, I've also had a collection of books since I was a daycare teacher. However I wanted more board books and they are so expensive. I found someone on craigslist selling 50 board books for $20! So now she has a TON of books already :flower:


----------



## Skadi

We aren't setting up a new nursery for the new baby... we plan to move house after Christmas so there is no point. It was so much fun setting up my daughters though! 

Here is my Daughters nursery
 



Attached Files:







916872.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 6









938824.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 6









900232.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 5









912392.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 5









909128.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## luz

Suzy - Sounds like a braxton hicks contraction! I get them all day long.


----------



## Suzy_Q

Thanks for replying Luz! It's not a temporary change; my upper bump is consistently hard and my lower bump (under belly button) is soft. My little one used to be head down now I'm a bit worried she is horizontal and is high up. She has 6 weeks to get her head back down though so I'll try not to worry about it. Feeling very pregnant lately and really miss being able to bend over without pain :haha:


----------



## AJCart

My bump is hard up the top and soft down the bottom and my girl is definitely head down. :)


----------



## DHBH0930

I can't tell how she is positioned. Tried looking up articles to figure it out, but no luck. I get either a head or butt pushing out right about the middle of my belly (just above my belly button slightly to the right) but all the rolls, kicks and punches feel the same and are basically ALL over the place. Feels like an octopus is in there! I've taken videos to show my family as my belly goes crazy on the outside, my DH thinks it looks creepy, it does look like she is gonna burst out :haha:


----------



## ready2Bmum

D30 said:


> I can't tell how she is positioned. Tried looking up articles to figure it out, but no luck. I get either a head or butt pushing out right about the middle of my belly (just above my belly button slightly to the right) but all the rolls, kicks and punches feel the same and are basically ALL over the place. Feels like an octopus is in there! I've taken videos to show my family as my belly goes crazy on the outside, my DH thinks it looks creepy, it does look like she is gonna burst out :haha:

Mine is exactly like this too. I still think she's changing position a few times per day. It certainly feels like that. She was rolling and poking out so much the other evening it started to make me a bit nauseous :haha: but I love it really. 
Soooo ready to have her, but I'm really gona miss the movements.


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> I can't tell how she is positioned. Tried looking up articles to figure it out, but no luck. I get either a head or butt pushing out right about the middle of my belly (just above my belly button slightly to the right) but all the rolls, kicks and punches feel the same and are basically ALL over the place. Feels like an octopus is in there! I've taken videos to show my family as my belly goes crazy on the outside, my DH thinks it looks creepy, it does look like she is gonna burst out :haha:

Mine feels the same and he's head's down. His butt is always trying to stick out right above and to the right of my belly button and his legs are always in my ribs now. I swear some days I'm cooking an octopus in there!


----------



## brit3435

Suzy Q it could be BH contractions making your bump harder on top than on bottom, especially if it happens more in the evening. With my first pregnancy I could only feel the BH on the top of my uterus and when I would get several contractions in a row my uterus would just tighten up and stay that way. With this pregnancy the BH are on the bottom of my uterus more for some reason although the top still gets hard, it just doesn't stay that way. It could also be the baby's bottom, my baby is head down so when she is active I can always feel her bum pressing up against the top of my bump. It feels hard like it should be her head, but my doctor felt it while examining me and said it was her little bottom. Her head is down in my pelvis so I can't really feel it at all except when she has the hiccups or she head butts my bladder :haha:

For anyone wondering if their baby is head down at this point, my doctor can tell by palpitating my bump and by listening to the heartbeat whether the baby is head down. My little girl has been head down and hasn't moved since about 16 weeks! 

I love all of the nursery pictures! Our nursery was much more put together and everything matched for our first daughter. Its harder with the second one because we have a mix of old and new things, and whenever I put something in Vayda's nursery my 2 year old wants it in her room! When we painted the nursery pink my daughter was mad because she wanted her room to be pink instead of purple (even though purple is her favorite color) we compromised by painting her ceiling fan pink LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

I get false contractions but they hurt so much very painful


----------



## August3

Have just started getting BH, very uncomfortable feeling. Happened today whilst driving which is very distracting. Cue crazy woman stretching about trying to get into some sort of elusive comfortable position - other drivers must've thought I was nuts!


----------



## DHBH0930

Not having a good night, took me over an hour to fall asleep, she was kicking/punching/rolling/elbowing the heck out of me. Then I woke up 3 hours later to go to the bathroom, laid back down (normally I pass right back out) couldn't fall back to sleep for about half an hour, more kicking, my hip started hurting and started getting hungry from being awake. Soooo now I'm on the couch downstairs watching Netflix :wacko: hoping I will be able to pass out on the couch eventually....

So glad this doesn't happen every night! Especially since it's not long from now that I will be getting up all the time to feed and change her...


----------



## ready2Bmum

Oh god, I've had nights like that :( they suck. Sleeping seems to be getting harder in general, but for me it's for no particular reason...I wake up to pee and that's it, I'm awake :( apparently it's very common. Our bodies preparing us for night feeds etc. No fun now though :(


----------



## August3

I'm at the stage where I hate the thought of going to bed, just turning over is a huge effort! - before pregnancy I *loved* my bed!

Eek, just 30 days left! excited and scared.....


----------



## Lara310809

I can't wait to get into bed; I'm so tired at the end of the day. TBH each morning when I wake up I feel like I haven't slept at all. Having two young kids doesn't help :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

Bending down doing anything at this stage is so hard can't wait to have this baby but at the same time I just moved so really want everything done before


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm graduating tomorrow. I'm actually a little nervous about walking up to collect my scroll in front of 600+ people...it would be an ideal time for baby to make an appearance! :haha:
Seriously though, I'm worried about getting that shooting pain "down there" when I'm half way up and having to walk the rest as a snails pace! I can hear the whispers now "oh god I hope she's not in labour!" Lol.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

ready2Bmum said:


> I'm graduating tomorrow. I'm actually a little nervous about walking up to collect my scroll in front of 600+ people...it would be an ideal time for baby to make an appearance! :haha:
> Seriously though, I'm worried about getting that shooting pain "down there" when I'm half way up and having to walk the rest as a snails pace! I can hear the whispers now "oh god I hope she's not in labour!" Lol.

Congratulations!!! :) You'll have a great day, enjoy it! Xx


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> I'm graduating tomorrow. I'm actually a little nervous about walking up to collect my scroll in front of 600+ people...it would be an ideal time for baby to make an appearance! :haha:
> Seriously though, I'm worried about getting that shooting pain "down there" when I'm half way up and having to walk the rest as a snails pace! I can hear the whispers now "oh god I hope she's not in labour!" Lol.

Congrats! I'm sure it will all go fine :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

Did some prep today, I have my hospital bag mostly ready (put a few things for DH in there too), just a couple items I still need. I also packed the diaper bag with Kayla's stuff. 

I set up the pack n play on the living room so that's ready to go and just have to install the car seat. it may be a little early, but it makes me feel more relaxed to have everything ready to go :flower:


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> I'm graduating tomorrow. I'm actually a little nervous about walking up to collect my scroll in front of 600+ people...it would be an ideal time for baby to make an appearance! :haha:
> Seriously though, I'm worried about getting that shooting pain "down there" when I'm half way up and having to walk the rest as a snails pace! I can hear the whispers now "oh god I hope she's not in labour!" Lol.


Congrats, a fully fledged teacher! Enjoy your graduation, such a special day! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats


----------



## SugarBeth

Definitely feeling ready to be done with pregnancy now! Two weeks ago I was fearing the end, now i'm hoping it goes faster. I'm just constantly in pain and discomfort, I don't sleep well at all, all day I have contractions and stabbing cervical pain and horrible back pain...I feel too huge to do anything at all. Almost five weeks until the due date, I"m not sure how over a month of this is going to go!

Sorry, just needed a moment to vent! I'm so tired and I didn't even do anything today! I hate third trimester.


----------



## brit3435

I'm right there with you ladies on being uncomfortable especially at night! I'm so exhausted by the time my 2 year old goes to bed, but I dread actually going upstairs to lay down because I'm so uncomfortable I can't sleep! DH goes to sleep within minutes and I'm laying there either with stabbing cervix pains, having to pee every 10 minutes, or my feet and legs feel tingly and itchy. Oh and my belly itches like crazy at night...I'm up right now and its almost 2am, my daughter will be up in 5 hours and I can't sleep! :cry: I guess at least this is getting me prepared for the lack of sleep you get with a newborn. I never had this much trouble sleeping with my first pregnancy and when she came I had trouble handling the night time feedings.


----------



## Lara310809

brit3435 said:


> ...I guess at least this is getting me prepared for the lack of sleep you get with a newborn

OMG I hate it when people tell me that :lol: everyone's telling me that at the moment, and I'm just thinking; I haven't slept in almost 4 years; leave me alone :coffee:



Kaiecee said:


> Bending down doing anything at this stage is so hard can't wait to have this baby but at the same time I just moved so really want everything done before

we just moved too, and my husbands at work 5 days a week, then he's tired and wants to rest, and I can't lift anything. It's moving so slowly. I have one of those dustpans on a stick and I just go around the house picking things up with that. That or I ask my three year old to help me :D 

- - -

This baby is enjoying stretching out and headbutting my bladder - if it's not my cough testing my pelvic floor then it's Braxton Hicks. If it's not Braxton Hicks, it's her moving about like a gymnast :haha:


----------



## DHBH0930

Another not so great night. I must've had some acid come up in the back of my throat during the night, then must've inhaled it. Woke up coughing like crazy, and it burned my lungs so bad! Finally stopped coughing an hour later but the burning stayed, my lungs still hurt a bit, probably also from all the coughing. I also had a bunch of mucus keep forming in my throat, probably went into overproduction to help my lungs, but made sleeping hard. :dohh:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lara310809 said:


> brit3435 said:
> 
> 
> ...I guess at least this is getting me prepared for the lack of sleep you get with a newborn
> 
> OMG I hate it when people tell me that :lol: everyone's telling me that at the moment, and I'm just thinking; I haven't slept in almost 4 years; leave me alone :coffee:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Bending down doing anything at this stage is so hard can't wait to have this baby but at the same time I just moved so really want everything done beforeClick to expand...
> 
> we just moved too, and my husbands at work 5 days a week, then he's tired and wants to rest, and I can't lift anything. It's moving so slowly. I have one of those dustpans on a stick and I just go around the house picking things up with that. That or I ask my three year old to help me :D
> 
> - - -
> 
> This baby is enjoying stretching out and headbutting my bladder - if it's not my cough testing my pelvic floor then it's Braxton Hicks. If it's not Braxton Hicks, it's her moving about like a gymnast :haha:Click to expand...


Know exactly what u mean trying to get everything done while 8 months pregnant is so hard and uncomfortable can't wait till it's all done


----------



## Kaiecee

Got my cesarean date my little boy will be here DEC 6th 2013


----------



## Skadi

I've got no complaints. I'm just way too happy to be this far along! :)


----------



## August3

Kaiecee said:


> Got my cesarean date my little boy will be here DEC 6th 2013

Wow, Kaiecee! Exciting to know the date you'll meet your wee man. 

I got an estimate of 7lbs / 3.125kg today for baba @ 36 + 1 so am seriously hoping I don't go too far over.


----------



## luz

Had my first cervix check today, I know it doesn't mean too much, but already dilated to almost a 2 and after the check had lots of contractions. It's getting so close!!


----------



## SugarBeth

I have 35 days left. THIRTY FIVE! Oh my goodness, I can't believe that's it! I remember thinking "wow, I only have a hundred days left." where did all those days go??

I have a doctor appointment in the morning. Finally going to get answers about my uterus. (Two appointments ago, I was measuring a bit behind. Then last appointment I hadn't grown at all since the last time when I was behind. Usually I'm right on track, so it's concerning.) I'm really praying that it's grown a lot and caught up by now and there's nothing worrying going on!


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Got my cesarean date my little boy will be here DEC 6th 2013

How exciting! Less then a month from now :flower:



Skadi said:


> I've got no complaints. I'm just way too happy to be this far along! :)

I agree, I may have some discomfort, acid reflux, movement keeping me up, but nothing I can't handle, it's totally worth it :flower:



August3 said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Got my cesarean date my little boy will be here DEC 6th 2013
> 
> Wow, Kaiecee! Exciting to know the date you'll meet your wee man.
> 
> I got an estimate of 7lbs / 3.125kg today for baba @ 36 + 1 so am seriously hoping I don't go too far over.Click to expand...

FX you don't go over your due date :flower: also I've heard from lots of people that their estimates they were given were way off. Like for example told they are about 7 lbs, have the baby a day or so later and it weighed only 6lbs. So it's possible that they are off a bit



luz said:


> Had my first cervix check today, I know it doesn't mean too much, but already dilated to almost a 2 and after the check had lots of contractions. It's getting so close!!

I have yet to have a cervix check, but I haven't has a single contraction that I've noticed at least (if I've had BH I didn't notice) she will start checking when I'm 36 weeks. That's exciting to be a little dilated :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

They don't do internal checks here until you're in labour; and even then it's only if you want them. My first labour I didn't have any. I know that if she told me I was 2cm dilated I'd be on labour watch, and then when she didn't come I'd be so disappointed LOL, so better that I don't have any at all :haha:

Another 4 days and I'll have one month to go. Anxious but ready... I think :D

Over the past week or two I've been feeling a bit crappy. I had antenatal and postnatal depression with my last pregnancy, and the midwife told me to let them know ASAP if I felt it was happening again. I'm not sure whether it's coming again or whether I've just had a crappy week. Fingers crossed I start to feel more positive in the next week or so.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Kaiecee said:


> Got my cesarean date my little boy will be here DEC 6th 2013

Kaiecee its so exciting to have a date!! I could be that week aswell now.

Just out of my appointment. I already knew I'd be induced if she didn't come by 40 weeks but I've been told today it'll be more like 38-39 weeks. ahhhh....it just makes it seem so close even though it's not a massive difference. I have 4 weeks max left, probably less. I'm back for another scan in 2 weeks, il be given a date then.

Baby is currently head down and according to doc is unlikely to move again. She is now 5lb 13oz.


----------



## luz

I haven't been feeling very anxious about labor, i've had more of a 'she'll come when she's ready' attitude. But after yesterday and now that i've got a substitute all lined up for teaching when i'm gone... i'm ready! She could come today and i'd be more than happy to go to the hospital. I'm so excited and can't wait. 

I'm pretty jealous of all the ladies who have a planned c-section or induction date. That's so exciting you have an exact day of when baby will arrive!


----------



## DHBH0930

Finally figured out that I've been feeling is her hiccups. I wasn't sure if it was light punches, but when I noticed they were very rhythmic (almost like a heart beat) I realized its hiccups. Didn't think I'd (or DH) would be able to feel them on the outside, they are much fainter then kicks, but can surely feel them. It's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## brit3435

Great news for all of the ladies who have their C-section dates! So exciting to have a date and know when you will meet your baby! I wish I knew when my little girl will be here, I think what's bothering me the most is I don't know if I'll be pregnant for Thanksgiving or will it be Vayda's first holiday? 

On Tuesday I had a bit of a scare, I started leaking watery fluid on the way to the doctor to get my shot. I told the nurse and she had the doctor check me. Luckily it was just cervical fluid and not amniotic fluid, I was so worried, that is what happened a few hours before my water broke with my daughter and I was sure that's what it was. The dr. checked my cervix too and I'm still at 50% effaced only 1 cm dilated, so I am excited, not much change in a week makes me feel like I may be able to go full term! I really want a December baby, and one born after 38 weeks with no reflux or additional hospital stays! 

I've started doing yoga for labor and it seems to be helping me to sleep better at night! In fact I'm able to sleep for 2 to 3 hours at a time without waking up, its so nice :happydance:

We are in the home stretch ladies, I can't wait to come on here and see a post that one of you has had her baby! :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

That must've been very scary brit! :hugs: delighted to hear everything is ok though.

I just had an emotional break down, roaring crying for no particular reason and everything at the same time! I thought that hormonal stuff passed in the first tri!!!


----------



## Skadi

lol Yeah you'll be hormonal all through pregnancy and a good long time after too. Enjoy


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm ready to put myself on maternity leave! This was my last crazy weekend full of photo shoots. Yesterday I did a wedding for 8 hours, my legs and back were killing me! That's definetly the last wedding till spring, just too pregnant for it, and it's off season for weddings anyways. After today I have one shoot next weekend and I'm DONE! Time for me to "rest" I have lots of stuff I want to do around the house that I haven't found the energy for since I was still working. Hopefully I can knock a lot off my list before she comes. I would just feel so relieved to have it done and not worry about it when we come home from the hospital.


----------



## DHBH0930

I have never once had a flu shot before, just never got around to doing it. Im not against vaccines at all, just lazy :haha: My DH has to get one every year since he has no spleen.

I was wondering if you all got one this year? I'm gonna ask my doctor to see if she recommends it, since she hasn't brought it up. Have your OBs told any of you to get it?

Also my mom was talking about the Tdap vaccine and that me DH and close family (my parents and sisters that will see her all the time) should get it. Since it protects against whooping cough. I will have to ask my doctor about that too. Guess i didn't realize that if you get the vaccine as a kid (which I did) that it can wear off? Both vaccines are supposed to be safe to have during pregnancy. Anyone have the Tdap recommended to you and family during pregnancy by your OB?

One of the many things I read about it: https://www.cdc.gov/pertussis/downloads/matte-grandparents.pdf


----------



## brit3435

DHBH-

Yes my OB recommends the flu shot, and actually gave it to me in the office at my 32 week appt. I also had the tdap after having my daughter at the hospital and so did my husband, but now they just make the mom get it during pregnancy because it immunizes the baby while still in the womb, isn't that neat? I wish I could get all of her vaccines while pregnant! So you will need the tdap shot this pregnancy and any subsequent pregnancy but that will immunize the fetus from whooping cough so your family won't need to worry about it. 

How is everyone doing? I had my 35 week check up, and cervix is now completely open, dilated a little over 1cm and a bit more than 50% effaced. Dr. said it could be anytime now, but he is giving me 2 more weeks of shots, so his estimate is that I have another 2 weeks left of pregnancy. I'm hoping for 3 more weeks! I want to be able to eat everything I want at Thanksgiving :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

I had the whooping cough vaccine a couple of weeks ago, but I was never offered the flu jab. My husband had the flu jab, but he works as a prison officer, so it's offered by his work to protect him. I was never told it would be advisable to get family to have the WC vaccine :shrug: plus, I was told that you have to be breastfeeding to pass on the antibodies for WC to your baby. I don't plan to BF so I don't know that my baby would be protected... But at least she's safe while she's still in there. I think they vaccinate against WC in the first few months anyway

I had the H1N1 vaccine (swine flu) when I was pregnant in 2010, but only because I was going to be emigrating by road in the February, and my midwife was concerned that because of the cold weather and being abroad, she didn't want any avoidable complications for me. Had I not emigrated I wouldn't have bothered getting it

- - -

I have 4 weeks until my EDD! Exciting :D I hope she comes a little early, only because I'm uncomfortable and bored of being pregnant - completely selfish reasons :lol: 

More or less ready, although I have to pack my bags and scrub the car seat straps, which are a bit mouldy from having been in storage for a year :sick: also have to wash the double buggy covers, which were clean until my husband decided to sand down the walls without taking it out of the room first, so now it's got powdery paint flakes all over it :dohh:


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> DHBH-
> 
> Yes my OB recommends the flu shot, and actually gave it to me in the office at my 32 week appt. I also had the tdap after having my daughter at the hospital and so did my husband, but now they just make the mom get it during pregnancy because it immunizes the baby while still in the womb, isn't that neat? I wish I could get all of her vaccines while pregnant! So you will need the tdap shot this pregnancy and any subsequent pregnancy but that will immunize the fetus from whooping cough so your family won't need to worry about it.
> 
> How is everyone doing? I had my 35 week check up, and cervix is now completely open, dilated a little over 1cm and a bit more than 50% effaced. Dr. said it could be anytime now, but he is giving me 2 more weeks of shots, so his estimate is that I have another 2 weeks left of pregnancy. I'm hoping for 3 more weeks! I want to be able to eat everything I want at Thanksgiving :haha:


I have my next appt tomorrow and will ask then about the vaccines. It would be nice if they did them right there. 

That's exciting that the process has begun for you! Hope you last till Thanksgiving so you can stuff your face! :haha: I know I plan to! :winkwink:

I have yet to have my cervix checked, I haven't had a single contraction that I'm aware of. So she said until I start getting contractions she doesn't check my cervix till 37 weeks. I'm sure that if they checked me right now I'd be 0% effaced and 0 cm dilated. I have a feeling that I'm gonna go late, not sure why, I just do.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> I had the whooping cough vaccine a couple of weeks ago, but I was never offered the flu jab. My husband had the flu jab, but he works as a prison officer, so it's offered by his work to protect him. I was never told it would be advisable to get family to have the WC vaccine :shrug:
> 
> I had the H1N1 vaccine (swine flu) when I was pregnant in 2010, but only because I was going to be emigrating by road in the February, and my midwife was concerned that because of the cold weather and being abroad, she didn't want any avoidable complications for me. Had I not emigrated I wouldn't have bothered getting it

The most likely person to pass on whopping cough is definitely the mother, especially if she is breastfeeding cuz of the close contact. Next is the father and siblings. Then aunts, uncles and grandparents. I read CDC recommends non pregnant adults get Tdap once from 11 years old and up. So basically anyone in your family that hasn't had it since they were 11 are recommended to get one dose and then are set (even for future babies in the family). Pregnant women are recommended to get it with each pregnancy. Not sure about my sisters but I'm pretty sure my parents wouldn't of have it since younger then 11 years old, and they will be spending a lot of time with the baby...

https://www.cdc.gov/features/pertussis/


----------



## August3

I feel the exact same, just can't imagine baba arriving anytime soon.

I don't know that they do cervical checks here in Ireland until you go in if you think you're in labour.

I haven't had any shots and not really sure about the pros and cons of it tbh but doctor hasn't mentioned them, maybe she will at my appointment tomorrow. I will ask her about them.

I went to a breastfeeding support group today and got a lovely welcome. The ladies were full of great advice and tips. 

Anyone else hoping to breastfeed?


----------



## WantaBelly

Hi Ladies! I have been absent because I'm trying not to obsess over getting close to labor but I am finding it harder & harder the closer I get. 35 weeks yesterday and I have my check-up tomorrow. I usually have my babies around 37 weeks with the exception of one, I had my 2 year old at 36 weeks. I am trying to make it longer this time because I have finals December 5th and would like to at least get them out of the way that morning, he can be born that evening if he wants. :haha:


----------



## Lara310809

Wow, I just saw you have 8 children! :shock: is this one the 9th? It must be stressful thinking this one may come early too; I hope you can at least hold off until after your exams.


----------



## DHBH0930

August3 said:


> I feel the exact same, just can't imagine baba arriving anytime soon.
> 
> I don't know that they do cervical checks here in Ireland until you go in if you think you're in labour.
> 
> I haven't had any shots and not really sure about the pros and cons of it tbh but doctor hasn't mentioned them, maybe she will at my appointment tomorrow. I will ask her about them.
> 
> I went to a breastfeeding support group today and got a lovely welcome. The ladies were full of great advice and tips.
> 
> Anyone else hoping to breastfeed?

My doctor hasn't said anything at all either, which I find surprising...

I'm hoping to breastfeed for the first year. I bought what I should need, nursing bras, lanolin cream, a pump for later when I start photographing weddings again, also PJs that have button down tops for ease of nursing during the night. I'm also going to do some clothes shopping for tops that make it easier during the day, low necklines, henleys with a few buttons on the top, etc. that way I won't have to lift up my shirt and show off my belly :blush:


----------



## SugarBeth

I'll be breastfeeding! I am now lactating on both sides (for the last week it's only been on one side, today I noticed it on both). I just stopped nursing my daughter in August at 25 months. 

I don't get cervical checks until labor either. Right now the midwife said she thinks my cervix is changing and softening, possibly dilating though. 29 more days until my due date!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

DHBH0930 said:


> I have never once had a flu shot before, just never got around to doing it. Im not against vaccines at all, just lazy :haha: My DH has to get one every year since he has no spleen.
> 
> I was wondering if you all got one this year? I'm gonna ask my doctor to see if she recommends it, since she hasn't brought it up. Have your OBs told any of you to get it?
> 
> Also my mom was talking about the Tdap vaccine and that me DH and close family (my parents and sisters that will see her all the time) should get it. Since it protects against whooping cough. I will have to ask my doctor about that too. Guess i didn't realize that if you get the vaccine as a kid (which I did) that it can wear off? Both vaccines are supposed to be safe to have during pregnancy. Anyone have the Tdap recommended to you and family during pregnancy by your OB?
> 
> One of the many things I read about it: https://www.cdc.gov/pertussis/downloads/matte-grandparents.pdf

I had both vaccines done a couple of weeks ago. I was strongly recommended to have them by the midwife and I'm glad I followed her advice. I think the whopping cough one you can have between certain weeks of pregnancy though so check, and it's meant to pass the immunity into your baby once its born and it lasts for a few weeks :)


----------



## luz

I get a flu shot every year, and with this pregnancy i had the Tdap at 32 weeks. I think tdap is good for 5 years, but now they recommend getting it with every pregnancy because it's the only way to vaccinate your unborn baby. it's worth it to me to have the peace of mind and a sore arm for a week. 

I had another check up today- my cervix was still the same as last week. 1 cm. Booooo!!! I want this baby out !


----------



## Skadi

Hmmm I didn't get the tdap last time, but they give it at 2 months old here anyway, so that might be why? I still need to book my flu shot though.


----------



## ready2Bmum

August3 said:


> I feel the exact same, just can't imagine baba arriving anytime soon.
> 
> I don't know that they do cervical checks here in Ireland until you go in if you think you're in labour.
> 
> I haven't had any shots and not really sure about the pros and cons of it tbh but doctor hasn't mentioned them, maybe she will at my appointment tomorrow. I will ask her about them.
> 
> I went to a breastfeeding support group today and got a lovely welcome. The ladies were full of great advice and tips.
> 
> Anyone else hoping to breastfeed?

Hey August, my doc advised me to have the flu vaccine & the whooping cough vaccine. I asked for more info on the whooping one and he was v.good printing things out for me. We decided to have both and he did them in his office. The flu one is free and the other is 25. 
You can't have the whooping cough past a certain time (I think he said 36 weeks) so if you are thinking about it maybe ask soon. :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't think I'm getting the flu one I have to call me drs and find out


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> Hey August, my doc advised me to have the flu vaccine & the whooping cough vaccine. I asked for more info on the whooping one and he was v.good printing things out for me. We decided to have both and he did them in his office. The flu one is free and the other is 25.
> You can't have the whooping cough past a certain time (I think he said 36 weeks) so if you are thinking about it maybe ask soon. :flower:

Thanks *ready2Bmum*, at 37 + 2, am too late now to get the whooping cough vaccine. Doc said flu jab was up to me but as I'm not teaching at the moment that reduced my risk of being exposed and so has left me to mull it over. Our PHN at ante-natal classes said she is meant to promote it but unofficially didn't think it was needed if your overall health & immune system was good. Will chat it over with DH when he's home at the weekend.


----------



## Skadi

Our babies are all going to be born during flu season... and getting the flu shot now means they will be protected for several months after birth from whatever strains the flu shot is covering this year. I personally can't think of one reason NOT to get it. (Other than the fact that it means getting dressed and leaving my house haha)


----------



## brit3435

I agree there is no reason not to get a flu shot and according to my dr some of the immunity will pass through the placenta to the baby decreasing her chance of having the flu this winter by half. Here in the us babies can't get the flu vaccine until 6 months so the only way she will be protected is if I get it. 

How is everyone feeling? I'm getting so uncomfortable now and my belly button is popped out and starting to point down bc the baby is so low. I feel like I look ridiculous with my first daughter I had a cute round high bump. Any one starting to lose their mucus plug or having any signs of labor? Is anyone starting to nest or clean like crazy? My in laws are coming into town for the weekend and I'm dreading it, they will make a mess of the house and expect to be fed and I'm getting contractions every 3 mins most evenings, I don't know how i will manage to be a good hostess :nope:


----------



## lilrojo

Anyone have a breech baby.. Im 36 weeks tomorrow and have a breech baby.. hoping it turns.. :/


----------



## DHBH0930

Was checked for Group B Strep down there today, if I have it (up to 40% of women naturally do) then they will give me antibiotics during labor so it's not given to baby. 

While down there she checked my cervix, still completely closed. I've had no signs at all of labor. They haven't said but I believe she is head down. I feel my hardest kicks and rolls at the top, which I'm guessing are her legs and butt. Also her hiccups are really low in my pelvis.

I WANT to nest and clean like crazy, I just can't seem to get the energy. Like right now there is a pile of dishes but I can't get myself to get up! :dohh: I sleep in segments, 2-3 hours at a time most nights for so many reasons (acid reflux, lots of kicks, having to pee, just not comfortable, etc) so I'm just about always a little tired. Guess I will be used to it when she comes!


----------



## AJCart

I had my group B strep swabs at my 37 week appointment too, except she had me do the swabs myself! 

No cervical checks for me yet, so no idea what is going on down there, but considering bub isn't even engaged yet I doubt there is much going on! She mentioned she might have a look at 38/39 weeks to see whether there is much chance of an induction being successful (not allowed to go overdue because of my blood pressure). 

And oh, nesting has hit me bad in the last couple of days. So far have scrubbed toilet, bathroom & kitchen top to bottom (including mopping the ceilings :S). All Roxy's things are washed with only a couple of sets of sheets left to fold and put away. Cleaned all the carpets throughout the house too. Not TOO much left to do haha!


----------



## Kaiecee

I didn't get the step test yet


----------



## luz

i had my strep b test at 36 weeks, it came back negative which is always nice. one less thing to worry about. Anyone getting contractions or anything? I've got nothing. I feel like this baby is never ever going to come out on her own. I know it's still really early and i'm probably being pessimistic, but still i just feel crappy about it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I get Braxton hicks but boy are they uncomfortable but nothing can happen before the 6th of dec the date of my Caesarian


----------



## lilrojo

I have contractions all the time.... Had group b strep at 34 weeks which was negative :) now just hoping baby turns head down stinker


----------



## Skadi

I'm pretty sure baby is head down judging by the hiccups she keeps having right on my cervix. Urgh.

I get the Group B test next week I think.

I've not even had BH contractions yet. (Which is fine with me!)


----------



## SugarBeth

I have horrible contractions every day. Today's ones are new - it feels like my hips are being squeezed incredibly tight. It's so painful and it goes all the way into my knee caps. 

I had the GBS test a few days ago, I'll get the results on Monday. Praying for the best, since my birth plan is really dependent on me passing it!


----------



## Lara310809

I was GBS+ in my last pregnancy (only found when a weird pee sample was taken to the lab), and while they haven't tested me this time (testing for it here isn't routine), they're opting to assume I'm positive this time as well. If the antibiotics aren't given and I am positive, then it could be fatal. 

I don't have a birth plan so it's not getting in the way of anything; it's just a bit annoying to have to have regular internal checks and a drip in my hand for the labour (neither of which are routine here during labour). 

The thing is you can come back negative at 36wks and be positive a day later, so I don't see the point in risking it if I've got a history of having it.

- - - 

I'm contracting all the time, but that happened in my last pregnancy too, and nothing happened for weeks, so I'm not getting my hopes up.

- - -

I have insane groin pain; can't lift my legs without it hurting :(


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara sorry you're in pain :hugs:


Just noticed my fat ankles tonight, first time I've been swollen. My calfs practically blend into my foot! :wacko:

I haven't even been on my feet today, I'm sure it's normal and not preeclampsia since I don't have a severe headache, or swelling in my hands or face, blurry vision, etc. But I will keep an eye out for other signs since I have had slightly increased BP. Anyone else have the fat ankles going on?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AJCart

Big yep to the swollen feet here. Even my thongs (flip flops!) don't fit properly anymore!


----------



## Lara310809

Never, in any of my pregnancies, have I had swollen feet or ankles. I don't envy you; I hope it's not too uncomfortable. 

Trying to pack my bags today; it's driving me mad already. I don't have the clothes or underwear etc to spare to pack them :wacko: plus I can't afford things like spare batteries for my camera until the end of the month. Fingers crossed she stays put because otherwise I'll have no photos :(

Also, I've had to pack three different sizes of baby clothes. My eldest went into NB clothes when she was born, but second went into premature sizes; not just one size down but TWO sizes down, even though she was born overdue. So I've got clothes ranging from "up to 5lbs" to "up to 10lbs". I don't know what to pack LOL, it's madness.

** BTW FOR THOSE THAT ALREADY HAVE KIDS, DONT FORGET TO PACK THEM AN OVERNIGHT BAG IN CASE THEY HAVE TO BE SHIPPED OFF TO THE GRANDPARENTS WHEN YOU GO INTO LABOUR - the last thing you want is to be scrabbling around between contractions getting everything together. Plus if the people looking after your kids need extra information, write it all down in a letter and stick it in the bag. Explain everything in detail if you have to **


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm going to to the in laws 2 days before so I can pick of last minute things and have Riley settled in there since hospital from my house is over an hour away and from in laws it's 15 min so I get more sleep the day of the cesarean :)


----------



## Lara310809

Lol you're lucky you can plan ahead like that :) but we live in such a small place were never more than 2 miles from the hospital anyway.


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes and no the in laws drive me crazy lol


----------



## Skadi

I live a 5 minute WALK from the hospital I will be delivering at. Woo. :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

DHBH - mine have started puffing up on and off. they don't stay puffed up. Your feet look tiny in the pic! lol

Lara - I don't have kids but really good tip for next time! its so hard to think of everything! We live literally across the road from the hospital thankfully. Ive joked that I could walk there in labour..although I wouldn't like to! :nope:

I cant believe that we all started out on this thread together soon after our bfps. all praying our little beans would stick, then praying to make 12 weeks, then viability...now here we all are almost at the finish line. Its amazing really! :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

LOL I find it impossible to walk when I'm in labour. We parked the car about 100m from the hospital entrance when I was in labour with my first, and the walking made the contractions come more frequently. Every time one came I had to stop and lean against something and wait it out. I couldn't walk through it. The entire walk must have taken me about 5 minutes :lol: 

THAT'S why the midwives get you to walk around the ward if your labour is't progressing :haha: This time we live in a different house, where we have 85 steps that lead to the street level. I joke that the steps will send me into labour, but I'm dreading having to climb them to get to the car when I'm contracting. I think it would take me bloody ages :wacko:


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> Big yep to the swollen feet here. Even my thongs (flip flops!) don't fit properly anymore!

Mine neither! But it's all I can wear :wacko:


----------



## brit3435

DHBH I have just started with the swelling. Up until this week my wedding rings fit just fine and I've had no swelling but all of a sudden they are too tight and I just feel awful! Yesterday we were out with the in laws shopping and eating dinner and when we got home my left leg looked normal but my right leg was swollen! It looked very strange, and my husband kind of freaked out. He made me lay down and put my feet up and after a couple of hours both legs were the same size again. 

Lara- Great tip for packing! I still need to get my daughter's things packed, although I have a feeling I'll go into labor in the middle of the night and my parents will just come to our house until my daughter wakes up in the morning. I'm hoping I'll be released from the hospital within 24 hours like I was with my first pregnancy and I won't have to be away from my daughter for very long. I've never spent more than a few hours away from her, much less an entire night! 

I'm nervous about labor starting mainly because I don't know what it feels like to "go into labor". I have contractions all the time that are a few minutes apart and last for hours, but they weren't any different after my water broke with my first. The drive to the hospital was completely painless. I didn't actually have any pain until my dilation stalled around 5cm and I had to be given Pitocin. Also we live a good 30 minutes away from the hospital and then we have to walk from the parking garage all the way to the labor and delivery unit, so I'm nervous about that too. My doctor said labor could go a lot faster this time, and my water might not break as a signal to go to the hospital. 

Anyone else have a rash or red areas on their face? I have a dime sized red area on my cheek that feels rough and has been there for 2 or 3 weeks. I'm wondering if its related to pregnancy, I hope it goes away! It doesn't hurt or itch.


----------



## lilrojo

My yellow bump turned pink this am


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats lilrojo! 
How come you found out at this late stage?


----------



## brit3435

Congrats lil rojo! :happydance: I'm assuming you had her? How big was she?


----------



## Kaiecee

Wow our first? Congrats on ur little girl


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Rojo! I hope you are both doing well! <3


----------



## ready2Bmum

Oh jeez I'm a bit slow!.sorry! :haha: didn't cop you actually had her!!
Fantastic news! Can't wait to see pics. Hope all is well :hugs:


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats lil rojo :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

Wow, congratulations! I was wondering yesterday whether anyone had had their babies yet :)


----------



## August3

Congrats, *lilrojo* on the birth of your daughter! Our first wee present! :happydance: Hope you and your little girl are doing well.

This is it, ladies!!!! Here's to lots of exciting updates in the next few weeks!

My bump has dropped which I know means diddly squat. :haha:

Have a hospital appointment on Wednesday....so curious to find out if anything promising is happening.


----------



## luz

congrats lilrojo! Can't wait to see pictures. Hope you are both doing well


----------



## Skadi

Technically she is our FOURTH baby from this group born. Remember, DrGomps already had her triplets. <3 :)


----------



## August3

Skadi said:


> Technically she is our FOURTH baby from this group born. Remember, DrGomps already had her triplets. <3 :)

Well remembered, Skadi! :thumbup:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Dhbh..can we put something beside the storks who have arrived? Maybe a baby symbol or something? Just so we can keep track of who has popped as time goes on!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wow congrats lil rojo! such exciting news!!!!!!! :) hugs and kisses to you and your baby girl!


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> Dhbh..can we put something beside the storks who have arrived? Maybe a baby symbol or something? Just so we can keep track of who has popped as time goes on!

I was thinking the same thing :flower: I added a babies born section at the very top of the first page :thumbup:


----------



## August3

*DHBH0930*, love the update on the first page, thank you! :xmas12:​


----------



## Kaiecee

I don't know if u can change it but I'm due the 6th not the 14th


----------



## Lara310809

My bump has dropped, says my husband. I got insane groin pain and I asked him if that might have been why, he said it looked lower :shrug: regular BH and they're getting more uncomfortable. Not painful,but certainly more than they have been thus far. I wish I knew it meant something, but I know it doesn't. Doesn't stop you getting quietly excited though :dohh:

37 weeks tomorrow... :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

I'm starting to have a lot of pressure down there when I sit or stand for too long. Dr said yesterday I'm still only about 2cm dilated and 50% effaced. This is the week my water broke with my first daughter but I was completely effaced and 3 cm that time by 35 weeks. My last shot is Monday and then ill be ok to go into labor anytime but I just found out my dr will be out of the country from the 27th to the 9th of. Dec! It's so upsetting to know he prob won't be there for the delivery and I'll have some dr I don't know delivering my baby.


----------



## Skadi

That sucks, but to be honest, when you are in labour you WONT CARE. lol :)

I've got a lot of pelvic pain and feeling heavier lower down although I don't think I look like I've dropped. However, this feels pretty similar to how I felt prior to my water breaking with my daughter.


----------



## luz

I had a cervix check today and have had contractions and blood streaked mucus all night long. The contractions are starting to taper off now :( but I was hopeful for a while.


----------



## August3

Gosh, the waiting game has truly started for us now!

My bump has dropped and I feel pressure mostly at my tailbone. Baba was back to back at 36 weeks. 

I have a hospital appointment today at 12pm and am very curious to see if there has been any change.


----------



## AJCart

Woohoo, some progress! Our little girl's head was only 4/5th's palpable at today's appointment! It isn't much, but it is a step up from being completely free at last week's appointment! 

As long as my BP remains controlled I'm looking at induction on the 3rd :)


----------



## Lara310809

Here we meet with a community midwife during the pregnancy, and when we go into labour we have whichever midwife is working that day. The community midwife stays out of the ward and focuses only on the antenatal appointments, so we have practically zero chance of having her in the labour. I know things are different in the US though, and you go through decisions of which OB to have etc. here it's not like that at all, but then again we have a free health service. I didn't care who was in my previous labours though. With my first I had meconium in the waters and they rushed in extra nurses and another midwife and even the paediatrician, and at one point I looked down and saw six people looking at her head as it was crowning. I was like "WTH is going on?!" But then i took another lungful of gas and I didn't care :lol: I can understand it would be hard not having the doctor you'd chosen and banked on being there though. Hopefully on the day you won't care


----------



## August3

So had my hospital appointment today and I'm a bit deflated. I didn't have my usual consultant and the doctor I saw spoke with a very strong accent and I found him very difficult to understand. 

From what I could glean baba's head "is well down in the pelvis" but still back to back. On the ultrasound screen it had the gestational age as 40 weeks 6 days which I'm presuming means wee one is measuring ahead of dates. 

I was told to return in two weeks when I'll be 40 +1. The appointment lasted 5 minutes max. 

It was my first negative experience at the hospital, up to this I couldn't have faulted the care I've been getting. :nope: Not a happy lassie.


----------



## brit3435

Lara and Skadi- I hope you are right that I won't care once I'm in labor. As long as one of the other 3 doctors from his practice are there I think I will be in good hands. 

Luz- bloody mucus sounds very promising! I haven't had my bloody show yet, but my doctor keeps asking me the past few weeks if I've had any bloody mucus as it will be a sign of labor being very close!

Aug3- I would be upset about that appt. too! Do you not go in weekly at this point to check for dilation and effacement and to check growth? I have been on weekly appts since 33 weeks, but maybe its done differently here? 

Anyone else feel like their bump hasn't grown much in the past couple of weeks? My doctor always measures mine and says its on track, but it has looked the same for awhile now. Really low now though. Also where did everyone end up on weight gain? I'm up 28lbs which is more than I wanted to gain and will probably end up being 30lbs, it will be hard to lose during the holidays! At least we will all have a few months before summer to get back into shape!


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm only about 5 pounds more but I'm sick sometimes 3 times a day


----------



## Skadi

I think my bump hasn't grown over the last week but baby has definitely dropped. I've only gained 20 lbs this pregnancy. I don't think you gain much more weight over the last month, although I've never made it this far so I'm no expert. :)


----------



## AJCart

I had been doing pretty well with weight gain! Up until 35 weeks I had only put on 7kg. Between 35 weeks and 38 weeks I have put on almost 6kg!! Haven't been eating any differently and have been MORE active than I had been thanks to nesting being in full swing! It's crazy.


----------



## DHBH0930

I also have weekly appt snow till birth.

For weight gain it's been A LOT :dohh: 50 some lbs now :blush: WAY more then I wanted to, but everything has been fine with baby, no GD or anything. So I will just have to work extra hard to loose it all, it doesn't really bother me, it's just temporary. Next pregnancy shouldn't be as bad since I will have another to look after. I'm home all day everyday so it's hard not to eat all the time and I've been super crazy about sweets!

We are all getting so close! Feels like it was a couple weeks ago I was obsessively POAS! Some days when I'm super uncomfortable it feels like it's been forever, but overall it's going by fast. Especially with the holidays coming.


----------



## luz

I've gained so much weight.... I think I'm at about 40 lbs so far. With my first baby I gained 50 but lost it all +20 just from breastfeeding. So I really don't worry about weight gain.


----------



## Kaiecee

Maybe it the contractions but I feel belly is really getting in the way but still have stuff to do here it's been less than a month since we moved and still have stuff to get organized before the 6th of December


----------



## ready2Bmum

I've gained about 17lbs so far. Im quiet pleased with that as I always thought I'd balloon like my mom did with my younger brother & sister. 

August- I'd be annoyed with the appointment too, but you never know, you could go into labour yourself before the next one! So exciting! 

I have an appointment later today. I'm kinda hoping I might be given an induction date. I think il be a little disappointed if they tell me to come back again next week. But I suppose they'll know what's best. I also have 100 questions for him today so I'm sure hell be thrilled to see me :haha:

I've been looking for a glider nursing chair at a good price since I was 12weeks....I FINALLY got one today in immaculate condition for &#8364;50! Not sure what that is in dollars but it's cheap. So happy :happydance:


----------



## Lara310809

ready2Bmum said:


> I've been looking for a glider nursing chair at a good price since I was 12weeks....I FINALLY got one today in immaculate condition for 50! Not sure what that is in dollars but it's cheap. So happy :happydance:

jealous :) I've always wanted a glider chair like that. I think 50 is about £40, which is about $65-70?


----------



## Lara310809

Had my 37wk appt yesterday and fundal height is right on track at 37. Baby's head is 1/5 engaged, and she said that explained the groin pain I'm having. She booked me a 39wk appt, and said hopefully I won't make it that far lol. She told me to start eating fresh pineapple and spicy foods. The end is in sight. Very very far sight though I suspect :lol:

37 week bump; not sure why it's sideways, silly iPad
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

My pic is sideways too lol good luck with upcoming labour


----------



## DHBH0930

Found out the cause for my neighbors house to burn down (total loss, nothing salvageable) was their baby monitor! Only the dog was home that sadly didn't make it :cry: but the charger that was plugged in the master bedroom caught fire. By the time the fire was visible from the outside and fire dept came it was out of control. I still have to find out what the brand was for the monitor, there is an investigation going on to see if its happened before. So scary! Makes me want to unplug everything in my house!


----------



## Kaiecee

For anyone who has a angelcare they have a recall u need to call them to get a repair kit


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara your bump looks great! It looks like it has dropped to me, do u feel it has?

So my appointment went well. Her head is still down but a little high he said. I didn't get a date for induction but it will definitely be the first week of December. I have to go back in Monday for fetal monitoring, and a scan again next Thursday. They will give me a date that day.
He wants me to walk a lot, use the ball, and "have a lot of sex without condoms" between now and then! I felt like asking why the hell would I be using condoms??? 
He said "start yourself anytime from now"..eh ok, il just press this button! :haha:

So baby here in 2 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> Found out the cause for my neighbors house to burn down (total loss, nothing salvageable) was their baby monitor! Only the dog was home that sadly didn't make it :cry: but the charger that was plugged in the master bedroom caught fire. By the time the fire was visible from the outside and fire dept came it was out of control. I still have to find out what the brand was for the monitor, there is an investigation going on to see if its happened before. So scary! Makes me want to unplug everything in my house!

Yikes, that's scary! Mine is always plugged in.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH that is so scary! I'm paranoid about fires as it is because the circle we used to live on had 18 houses and 3 of them burned down (total loss) within the 4 years we lived there! Good to know about the baby monitor though when we used one with our daughter it was always plugged in! Let me know when you find out what brand it was! 

Thanks Kaicee we have an angelcare monitor but are thinking about getting a video monitor for this baby. 

Lara your bump looks fantastic! I will definitely have to post a 37 week bump picture as it will be the first time I've made it that far! Only a few more days!


----------



## Skadi

Ohh Scary. We have an Angelcare Movement Monitor that is always plugged in. Eep.

36 Week Baby Bump! I don't think I've gotten any bigger but you can tell Baby has dropped.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_9136.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarBeth

I have a video monitor and I LOVE it. I couldn't use an audio one because my daughter loved to wake up and not make a noise and then try to crawl and get into trouble. I couldn't let her alone without being able to see her!


----------



## Kaiecee

I called and I'll be getting a kit for my angel care mine is always plugged in so I hope there's no risk to that also maybe the had some faulty wiring ??


----------



## luz

We had an audio monitor and loved it- but once the power went out and it stopped working. We just haven't bought a new one yet because they're so expensive! 

I'm paranoid about the video monitors. I've seen several news stories of people whose monitors were hacked into and they found out someone was watching their child , one even heard someone trying to talk to the kid. So scary!!! Although I do think it would be so nice to see what's going on all the time.


----------



## SugarBeth

There's different kinds of video monitors. The ones that are hacked are almost always the ones that connect to the internet and go through your phone or computer - any time you connect something to the internet, it makes it vulnerable. There are regular video monitors though that work just like the audio ones do. My neighbor and I (we live in row homes, so we share a wall) both have video monitors for our kids and they've never crossed lines or did anything to affect the other.


----------



## August3

It's great to read experiences with monitors. I had sort of been leaning toward the angel care but reading about the recall yesterday has made me hesitant. I also like the idea of a video monitor but only if not connected to the Internet. I had read reports like luz about people hacking into online systems. DH is in charge of researching monitors so will wait for his verdict. 

Does anyone have experience of the Snuza - it clips onto baby's clothing?


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH that's frightening; we leave everything in the sockets :shock: 

we have a monitor (a cheap audio-only one, nothing fancy), but because we have a small place we don't really use it. We only bought it for when we travel and stay in people's houses that are bigger, with multiple floors and where the Baby might be behind several closed doors. At home we are all on one floor, and the furthest part of the house is only 10m away. I will have to have the door closed on her for her naps now though, since having two older kids I know they'll want to burst into the room and wake her. I can't find the cables for the monitor though.

Ready2Bmum yes I think it has dropped; she's 1/5 engaged so that suggests she has, but also the groin pain I'm getting is insane. I haven't ever had that in past pregnancies, so I wasn't sure what the reason was, but the midwife said it's probably because she's lower down now.


----------



## luz

I had my baby today! Started having contractions around 1:00 am, about 5 I decided to get up and keep moving after my son and husband got up we went shopping then out to breakfast. After we ordered food I was crying and shaking the contractions hurt so badly. So I decided it was time to go to the hospital. We had to go drop my son off at grandmas first- then we went to the hospital. It's a good 25 minute drive. By the time we got there I felt the urge to push but thought there was no way I was really already fully dilated. When we finally pulled into the hospital it was about 10- dh got out and I heard a pop and felt a gush- my wafers broke in the car. I was in SO much pain but we managed to get to the doors and luckily there was. Nurse in the lobby who helped me get to where I needed to be quickly. My pants were ripped off and I jumped on the bed. They told me I was complete and had no time for an epidural. I started pushing at 10:04 and she was born 3 contractions later at 10:11. 

We BARELY made it to the hospital in time! I have a new appreciation for women who go all natural- man does it hurt! I can't bieve I did it, I sort of feel like super woman :haha: she is 7 lb 11 oz and 19 In long. I'm so in love!


----------



## SugarBeth

Wow, what an awesome birth, Luz! I'd love to have one like that! Congrats on your little girl!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats that's amazing


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Luz! She is gorgeous! Great birth story! How fantastic to be able to say you didn't have an epidural :flower:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Luz! What a great birth story!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats Luz! Awesome story and she looks perfect! Glad you made it to the hospital (just barely) and didn't have to have her on the side of the road in your car or something :haha: that story makes me glad that my hospital is an 8 min drive!


afm: FINALLY had energy today and got a lot of cleaning/organizing around the house done. Hoping to be as productive tomorrow too! 

My DH was surprised at work with a laundry basket and few large gift bags full of gifts for our baby. They were super generous and we were not expecting anything at all, very nice surprise :flower: especially nice since I'm self employed now so I didn't have a work shower.

Can't wait to hear about more babies that have arrived!


----------



## August3

luz said:


> I had my baby today! Started having contractions around 1:00 am, about 5 I decided to get up and keep moving after my son and husband got up we went shopping then out to breakfast. After we ordered food I was crying and shaking the contractions hurt so badly. So I decided it was time to go to the hospital. We had to go drop my son off at grandmas first- then we went to the hospital. It's a good 25 minute drive. By the time we got there I felt the urge to push but thought there was no way I was really already fully dilated. When we finally pulled into the hospital it was about 10- dh got out and I heard a pop and felt a gush- my wafers broke in the car. I was in SO much pain but we managed to get to the doors and luckily there was. Nurse in the lobby who helped me get to where I needed to be quickly. My pants were ripped off and I jumped on the bed. They told me I was complete and had no time for an epidural. I started pushing at 10:04 and she was born 3 contractions later at 10:11.
> We BARELY made it to the hospital in time! I have a new appreciation for women who go all natural- man does it hurt! I can't bieve I did it, I sort
> of feel like super woman :haha: she is 7 lb 11 oz and 19 In long. I'm so
> in love!
> View attachment 701835

Congrats, Luz! She looks beautiful. Thank you for sharing your story.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats Luz! :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

Congrats Luz! You SHOULD feel like superwoman :) I did my previous labours with gas and air, which still means you feel everything, you just care a little bit less, and that was bad enough, I can't imagine doing it without gas :wacko:

- - -

I'm in so much pain at night; I can't get comfortable and moving hurts like a b*tch :( last night I had chest pain when I tried to move, and ligament pain trying to shift my belly as I moved. And hip pain... Three to five more weeks of this? Holy cow :(


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations luz!!! Your little girl looks absolutely gorgeous :) xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

I know what you mean Lara! THe other night I went to turn over, and I just listened to my entire spine and hips crack and pop and the pull of my muscles made me want to cry. Who would think just turning in bed would cause so much pain and hassle??

Last night I was dying of pelvic pain, I had a migraine for hours, and I was having crampy contractions while baby had his feet pushed out by my belly button. I was just so grumpy and in pain. I spent most of the night trying to make him flip around so his feet are towards the back, but he just woke up and his feet are in the same place. So discouraging!


----------



## Kaiecee

Felt like baby was just going to come they my belly last night and when I get contractions it hurts in my back but dr said my cervix is closed tight and thick so no baby till c-section


----------



## DHBH0930

I've had a couple nights where I got very mild period like cramps for a few minutes with burning lower back pain. Are those contractions? It doesn't feel like a "tightening" feeling like my doctor said it would.


----------



## Kaiecee

When I get contractions I sometimes have to stop what I'm doing because it hurts


----------



## Skadi

Real contractions radiate from your back to your bump and feel like a painful tightening. I think it varies from woman to woman though. When my labour started with Keira it began with what felt like period cramps that began to intensify into what I first described.


----------



## Lara310809

I've had two labours previously and never felt anything in my back. Mine just felt like awful period cramps, in which your belly goes rock hard. They can last from around 30 seconds to a minute. It's different for everyone though, I agree. If you're back to back you'll feel the pain more in your back than someone that has a regular labour.


----------



## Skadi

I must have had back labour then... It was awful, that's all I know. lol

I am hoping this time isn't so bad, I'd like to go without an epidural.


----------



## Mom2Hope

Well ladies my little man came early. He was born at 8:48 this morning november 23rd. He was 6 pounds 12 onces and 19.5 inches...he is such a hansome little man....


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh wow! Congratulations!!!! It must be so lovely to finally meet your baby :) Lots of happy stories all around!!! Xx


----------



## Skadi

Congrats on your boy! :happydance:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats on ur baby boy :)


----------



## DHBH0930

Congratulations! Glad to hear there is another healthy baby! :flower:


----------



## ready2Bmum

Congrats! :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations! I'm jealous, I want my baby out she's hurting me so much :lol: I hope the labour went well x


----------



## August3

Mom2Hope said:


> Well ladies my little man came early. He was born at 8:48 this morning november 23rd. He was 6 pounds 12 onces and 19.5 inches...he is such a hansome little man....


Congratulations :happydance: enjoy your wee laddie!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Anyone else have period type feelings?? Not massively painful just niggling like when due a period?


----------



## DebbieF

39 weeks today! I am SO ready for my little girl to make her appearance. :)


----------



## DebbieF

Also, I just read an update on DrGomps blog about her triplets. Here is the link if anyone is interested. :)

https://gomphofftripletsplus1.blogspot.com


----------



## brit3435

Congrats on your baby boy! It's so exciting to hear about all of the births and it's only going to increase over the next few weeks! 

Ready2bemum I have the cramps period feeling too, it started about 3 weeks ago when baby's head started to press on my cervix. A warm shower helps. 

My REAL contractions feel much different that my braxton hicks, the bh Are only felt as a strong tightening in my bump. My real contractions actually begin as a pulling pain in my back that works it's way around to the front. With real contractions I also feel pain in my bum, it feels like some one pulling my spine downward. Even though my BH don't hurt they still can cause dilation and effacement, I was 4 cm and 90% effaced and my water had broken bf I had pain with my daughter. With this pregnancy I had my first painful contractions two nights ago. They started around 11 and lasted for 3 hrs. I thought for sure it was labor but they never got more than 7 mins apart and the intensity did not increase over time. They stopped as quickly as they began and I went to bed exhausted lol. I'm wondering if I hadn't been getting the weekly shots if my labor would have continued. I get my last shot tomorrow and then I'll be allowed to go into labor at any time :happydance: 

I'll be full term tomorrow and I've officially never been this pregnant before! I'm swollen and feel like a beached whale, but other than the swelling and pressure down below I'm feeling great. How is everyone else feeling? Anyone else getting an early start on Christmas decorations so they will be ready when baby comes?


----------



## SugarBeth

We're putting our tree up on Friday and the rest of the decorations up on Saturday so they're all done in time. All the gifts for everyone has already been bought and wrapped and ready to go. 

I have the "I need everything done now" feeling. I've been working my way through all of the rooms making sure it's baby ready and that we're all baby ready. I guess I'm officially nesting!


----------



## ready2Bmum

SugarBeth said:


> We're putting our tree up on Friday and the rest of the decorations up on Saturday so they're all done in time. All the gifts for everyone has already been bought and wrapped and ready to go.
> 
> I have the "I need everything done now" feeling. I've been working my way through all of the rooms making sure it's baby ready and that we're all baby ready. I guess I'm officially nesting!

I've done exactly the same. All pressies wrapped and ready. Except I've left baby's name off the tags as we've kept the name a secret and don't want anyone to spot it beforehand. Il add her in after she arrives. I'm not allowed put the decorations up til sunday, I'm told it has to be at least December! I would have done them today given the chance :haha:
All the jobs in the house are finally done. Just going to enjoy the last week of being pregnant now, as il be induced the first week of December.


----------



## Kaiecee

I have the nesting need to get everything but no energy any one do sething to get their energy ?


----------



## Skadi

All my Christmas presents are wrapped and ready to go too. I want to get the Tree up today but it all depends on OH as I physically can't get to the tree thanks to the bump. I just need to move our change table out of the nursery and put up a baby gate in the hall so Keira can't get at it as we are ready to go.


----------



## August3

*DebbieF*, than you for sharing the link to DrGomps blog; the progresss the three wee ones have made in a month is phenomenal. Hope your wee girl arrives on time! 

*ready2Bmum*, how are you feeling now? You sound super organised, make sure to rest and enjoy some pampering this week before your induction.

*Skadi & SugarBeth*, great that you ladies have all the presents sorted. I have to wait on DH to bring the decorations out of storage in the attic, which he promises to do next weekend, so excited to get the house all festive looking. We always get a real Christmas tree so that will have to wait till mid December as it looks a bit droopy & sad on the 25th if bought too early.

*brit3435*, congratulations on reaching term! :happydance: 


Ladies, is anyone else having night sweats? This just started in the last week and strangely enough it would usually be one of the signs my period is around the corner!


----------



## ready2Bmum

August- still have the period feeling on and off. It's not strong enough to cause any problems so it's fine. It seems to be a positive thing. I'm in hospital today for fetal monitoring. Not really sure what that is or what they are going to do but I was told to go in so I am. 
All organised now thankfully. Nothing really left to do, just tidy up around.

I just noticed how close you are! You could pop any minute!! Do u have any signs of things happening? When are u back in hospital again? Do u feel ready?


----------



## August3

I have absolutely no feeling of baba coming any time soon, *ready2Bmum*, but I'm sort of quite serene about it. (for now anyhow, it might all change if I'm days overdue!) I sort of think it'll happen when LO is good and ready and I am relaxing and getting ready as much as I can. The only changes in the last few weeks have been the bump dropping, much more frequent BH, extra discharge and night sweats but I'm still going to Pilates, reflexology and swimming and feel good for it. Next appointment with doc is on Thurs and in hospital next Wednesday at 40 +1. My only complaint is very broken sleep but at least I have the luxury of being able to take naps during the day if I need to.

Hope all goes well at the fetal monitoring today, will check back later to see how you got on. :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

We're putting up the Christmas tree this afternoon. I worry that either I'm going to get too uncomfortable to be able to, or that the baby will come early and nobody else will bother doing it at that point. plus I love doing it with the kids and taking pictures of the process.


----------



## brit3435

My husband and daughter put up our Christmas tree yesterday, and on sat dh got all the outdoor Christmas lights up on the house. We still have a few random decorations to get out and one more tree to put up in our front living room, but it's nice to have most of it done. We don't have presents wrapped but we do have all of the shopping done besides Black Friday items I want to get. Is anyone else planning to try any Black Friday shopping? My sisters and I go every year to get a few really cheap toys for dd and video games for dh and their boyfriends. They are so freaked out that I will go into labor during it this year, I told them that's ok maybe it will get us through the line faster haha.

Here is my 37 week- full term bump!
 



Attached Files:







002.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 4









016.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kburt

Hi ladies! It seems like an eternity since my last post (and I know it has been because B&B sent me a notice about it! :blush:), but I have been very busy moving for the third time during this pregnancy! I am getting very close, and this morning I lost my mucus plug! Never thought something like that would excite me...
I finally have her room put together, and the house is scrubbed from top to bottom. Now, just waiting (not so patiently) for little Ella to grace us with her presence!!! 
I hope everyone is doing well! Keep on trucking ladies, we are almost there!


----------



## ready2Bmum

August - you sound very calm and collected. Its the way to be :flower:

Brit - your bump looks great! so perfectly shaped! 

Kburt - Hi there :wave: How come you had to move THREE times?? sounds very stressful!

I had my fetal monitoring today. all good. got to hear her heart beat. Back in Thursday, hopefully il get the induction date for next week. I took my last bump pic incase I don't make it!


----------



## SugarBeth

This is such an exciting time! I can't wait until the baby announcements come rolling in on a daily basis! We're so close to December now!


Here are my "super excited to be 37 weeks" pictures from last week. 
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/lastdaybeforefullterm_zps4efe49c2.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/week37_zpsaf2b1914.jpg


----------



## Mom2Hope

thanks everyone for the congrats...hopefully will be up to posting pics and birth story soon...just crazy trying to settle into a new routine now lol...Can't wait till our the little ones join us!!


----------



## DebbieF

PHP:







Skadi said:


> All my Christmas presents are wrapped and ready to go too. I want to get the Tree up today but it all depends on OH as I physically can't get to the tree thanks to the bump. I just need to move our change table out of the nursery and put up a baby gate in the hall so Keira can't get at it as we are ready to go.

Off topic, but we are planning on naming our little girl Keira. We're still undecided on a middle name. If you don't mind me asking what is your Keira's middle name? :flower:


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> I had my fetal monitoring today. all good. got to hear her heart beat. Back in Thursday, hopefully il get the induction date for next week. I took my last bump pic incase I don't make it!
> 
> View attachment 702615

Great news! Will be exciting to get your date on Thursday.

Loving all the bump pics ladies! :thumbup:


----------



## Skadi

DebbieF said:


> Off topic, but we are planning on naming our little girl Keira. We're still undecided on a middle name. If you don't mind me asking what is your Keira's middle name? :flower:

Her middle name is Loris, after my husbands Grandmother.


----------



## Lara310809

We still don't have a middle name for Molly; it's driving me mad :wacko: every time we try to find one, the only suitable ones seem to be Rose and Mae, which incidentally, we already used for our other kids :dohh:

OH and I DTD yesterday lunchtime and I had Braxton Hicks every 3 mins, painful a lot of the time, until I went to bed at 10pm. It wasn't worth it at all though; I was so uncomfortable and I couldn't stand up or do anything around the house; ouch! I said to my OH that nothing is worth that pain, unless it actually gets me into labour, so sex may well be off the table now until I'm overdue :haha:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

I'm the same!! Every time DH and I have sex I get braxton hicks. Thankfully they don't last for too long but they are uncomfortable! Shame my sex drive is so high lately :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Me and dh have always had sex everyday and yes it give me Braxton hicks but does nothing for my cervix


----------



## brit3435

I wonder if sex is what caused my painful contractions last week? Normally sex doesn't cause anything but painless contractions but bc I'm getting so big we have had to try different positions and those started after trying a new position. :blush:


----------



## August3

I had my first painful BH today but hubby is 200kms away so didn't even get to have the pleasure before the pain! :haha:

The nesting has begun ladies - I'm now the proud owner of sparkly kitchen cupboards!


----------



## Kaiecee

Got a lot done yesterday but slacked a little today back to getting everything done tomorrow will even start packin as baby will be here in 10 days getting neurvous


----------



## Lara310809

38 weeks today :happydance: still haven't packed my hospital bags :rofl:


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> 38 weeks today :happydance: still haven't packed my hospital bags :rofl:

Oh, Lara :) You're super relaxed! As a FTM I'd be freaking out and I'll probably be still waiting at 42 weeks!! :dohh:


----------



## Lara310809

With my first I was only half packed when I went into labour with her at 39 weeks. I was scrabbling around between contractions trying to pack the remaining things on my list :haha: I've never been too organised, but in my last pregnancy I was pretty good having everything packed by 36/37 weeks. Baby's bags ready; just mine isn't. I am using her crib as a dumping ground for things I know I need to take, but haven't actually gone through it yet


----------



## AJCart

Well, I have an official induction date. 4 days to go until the process gets started! Insane!!


----------



## brit3435

We weren't packed at all for our first baby. I should have been with all the preterm labor concerns, I was even on pills for my contractions and I still just figured she would come on her due date or close to it, so when my water broke at 3am nearly a month early dh was running around the house like crazy with my mom on the phone telling us what we needed. :haha:

I'm better prepared this time, baby's bag is packed and I've made lists for dh for what we need in our bag and what to pack for our 2 year old since she will be staying over night with my parents. I'm so nervous about leaving her, she will be in good hands but I've never spent more than a few hours away from her at a time :cry:


----------



## DebbieF

I had my 39 week appointment yesterday and I am 2cm dilated, 80% effaced and -1 station. The doctor said it is "probable" that I will have her this weekend. If not, I have to go in next Tuesday for a NST which she said is mandatory for anyone that goes post term. :)


----------



## Skadi

My bag is all packed as is the one for baby but I still need to pack my daughters bag for going to grandmas. I guess I should do that. lol

I had nothing packed for my daughter when my water broke (at 28 weeks) so I had to rely on my husband to pack me a bag. Why he thought thong underwear was a good idea, I will never, ever, ever know.


----------



## Lara310809

Lol at the thongs; men, eh? :dohh:

I packed the rest of my bags today; I'm pretty much ready now except for the things I use every day like my toothbrush, and extra batteries which I still need to buy. The biggest headache is packing a bag for my kids. I won't go into the story, but the person that was going to look after our kids now has to look after someone else, so we don't actually know what's going to happen with our kids when I go into labour. I'm not labouring by myself, so my husband can't look after them. 

But because we are in limbo we don't know whether they will stay here and someone will be here with them, or whether they will go to stay with someone else. Therefore I am trying to pack a bag, but I don't know if it will be needed. I also have to pack my eldest daughters school uniform, which is hard when she goes through the entire stock that we bought for her each week, plus having an extra bag in there to use as a satchel, with a bottle for water and tuck (snacks) inside. Plus spare underwear because she has accidents; but we can't spare the underwear we have for her in the meantime... Headache :coffee: I'm tempted just to say pull her out of school while I'm in labour, and save the hassle, but I kind of think that will be harder on the person thats looking after them :shrug:

My dad flies in on my due date, so after that I know he will look after the kids, but before that it's all uncertain and it's stressing me out.


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm starting my bags today along with Riley's bags for grandmas and daddy's bag


----------



## DHBH0930

With this being my first and I'm obsessive when it comes to planning my bag/babies bag have been packed for weeks :haha: I love my DH but he would be hopeless in finding anything :haha: car seat is in the car all set to go as well.

Also her pack and play is set up downstairs and stocked with wipes, diapers, etc. as well as her changing table upstairs. Every piece of clothing, pacifiers, toys, that she owns is washed and organized too. I just washed everything as we got it so I wouldn't have to worry about it later. I truly have nothing left to do to prepare for her. I have some other household organizing I want to do, but that's just for me, (like our spare room closet has become a dumping ground) I still hope to get to that but right now I'm working on Xmas presents (I've bought all the ones I'm buying but crocheting my 2 sisters and mother shawls, I have 1.5 done, hope I have time to finish the rest!)

For Xmas decor, I normally go ALL OUT but I have a feeling if I do it will all be up till March. So probably just doing a tree and MAYBE just a little bit of lights outside (outdoor lights are my fav decoration)

My last appt was yesterday, I'm still thick and closed. I'm happy about that for now since I have projects I want to do, but as soon as I'm done with them I'm super ready to not be pregnant anymore.

I now have a hemroid :blush: it's super irritating, it has to just be from the weight of her cuz I haven't been struggling to go to the bathroom. Gonna go buy some cream for it. Anyone else have any suggestions how to deal with hemorrhoids?


----------



## Lara310809

Aww I love setting up everything for the baby; I put the crib sheets on the crib last week, and it's ready to go. I moved it to it's new location this afternoon. It was previously in the window alcove, which it fits into perfectly, but sadly it's going to be too cold for her right beside the window all winter, so I've had to put it next to the bed, meaning I have about 20cm to squeeze out my side LOL. The crib is being used as storage for baby stuff at the moment though (the carrycot, extra nappies, formula etc) until it's actually needed. 

I can't put the baby seat in the car until the baby's born (which means hubby will have to bring it with him when he collects me) because I only have a standard car and the kids already have two huge car seats in there, so once the baby comes there will be no space for hubby :haha: also we have the double buggy and I'd like to put it in the car so it's ready and waiting, but there's limited space seeing as we currently use the single buggy for my youngest, and will now need to put the hospital bags in there too. I think I need a truck!

I need to wash down the straps of the car seat though; it got a bit mouldy in storage. I just can't face doing it :sick:


----------



## Kaiecee

Lara
That sucks when and fall out like that hope u find someone soon to watch ur little ones


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> I now have a hemroid :blush: it's super irritating, it has to just be from the weight of her cuz I haven't been struggling to go to the bathroom. Gonna go buy some cream for it. Anyone else have any suggestions how to deal with hemorrhoids?

ive had hemorrhoids since my last labour :( I was going to ask a similar question; I can't find anything online about preparing yourself for labour when you have hemorrhoids; I can only find information about how they're caused :wacko: I just went to the doctor and asked for a stronger cream (with an analgesic), be asked the over the counter cream wasn't relieving the itch. 

It's since got better (it's still there, but doesn't itch), so I just packed the cream in my bag for hospital, because I figure I'll need it then. Also packed some moist toilet wipes, because they're a godsend; so much easier to wipe thoroughly with moist ones. I'm scared though; I'm scared they'll get a lot worse and I'll be left with loads of problems afterwards :cry: at the moment I can't even push when I go to the toilet because they get worse, so how am I supposed to push a BABY out? :shock: 

You might also want to take a laxative to hospital with you for after the birth. Some women get backed up after labour; I assume because they're scared to go, I'm not sure. Each time I've had a baby the midwives have asked me to let them know when I've done a poo afterwards; because it's important that you do so and don't hold it back; esp if you've had stitches. They need to know everything is okay. So if you think you might have problems with... "fluidity" winkwink:) then maybe take a laxative in your bags.

I don't know if it's true, but my husband said not to use the cream too much before the birth because apparently the cream causes your bum to constrict, which in labour can be dangerous, or cause complications, or something like that. I have no idea; thankfully I don't need to use it right now, but might be worth discussing with hour doctor or midwife beforehand


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm also one of those who's been packed for weeks. I think I was all packed (my bags, Dh/baby's bag, and my daughter's overnight bag) by week 30. I did take them all apart a few days ago to check through them and reorganize, now they're 100% ready! 

I also put the carseat together last week, so now it's just sitting by the door waiting for things to get moving. I decided to not put it in the car, just in case I need the back seats for when I go into labor (I live 45 minutes away from the birth center) so when it's time, it's going to go in the trunk and then installed once baby is born.

All my Christmas gear goes up in two days! I just bought the baby's stocking today, so excited to personalize it and get it hung up!


----------



## August3

AJCart said:


> Well, I have an official induction date. 4 days to go until the process gets started! Insane!!

Fantastic *AJ*, you must be so excited to meet little Roxy Elizabeth real soon. I wish you all the very best and will be keeping an eye out for your update. :hugs:

I've had the bags packed since 36 weeks but I find I keep popping in wee extra bits as I think of them.

Going to put up the decorations this weekend, will be nice to have a distraction from baby countdown. Since we got married we have a tradition that we buy one Newbridge Christmas decoration for the tree each year - this is the one I'll ask DH to pick up after baba is born.

https://www.newbridgesilverware.com/present/XMASHANG/WY10333/WY10333SantawithSackPhotoframe


----------



## ready2Bmum

No induction date for me. :nope: she checked my cervix and it's still high and to the back so they're leaving me until next Thursday again. I'm a little disappointed but the doc today was very good and knew what she was talking about so I know its whats best for baby.
We got to see little chubby fingers and toes which was very cute, and Shes still a girl! :)

Edit:
Saw this yesterday and thought it was a beautifully written piece on the last week or two of pregnancy. Thought I would share:

https://www.mothering.com/community/a/the-last-days-of-pregnancy-a-place-of-in-between


----------



## Lara310809

I found Molly's Christmas present :cloud9: we are only getting her one gift this year, since we have everything we need for her, plus toys, teethers etc from our previous kids - if it were down to my husband she wouldn't have anything at all, but I couldn't leave her out. Found this cute bunny for her :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit3435

Lara that is so cute! I am the same way we have everything we need for Vayda but I've still bought some new outfits, and new toys for her. We spent most of the Christmas money on our older daughter though since its not like Vayda will care LOL. I care though. :haha:

I went Black Friday shopping and now I'm having so much pelvic pain its unreal. It hurts to walk, to bend over, and even just sitting I get waves of severe pain in the back and front of my pelvis. I have no idea if I injured something or if its just a sign of labor coming soon? Anyone else having severe pelvic pain suddenly? My dr. will be back in town a week from Monday so I'm hoping to still be pregnant then, I'm not ready for the sleepless nights yet! :sleep:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I only heard of black Friday for the first time today..we don't have it here. There were clips on the news of people going crazy in the malls! You're very brave taking that on when pregnant! Looks like hard work!


----------



## brit3435

I'm sure the clips on the news are some of the really crazy stores...we only went to 2 places and neither one was crazy, although I did get bumped a couple of times. Luckily one of the items I wanted for my daughter was a comforter set for her bed so I carried that in front of my bump as protection :haha: My sisters and I go every year after we eat our Thanksgiving dinner, its sort of a tradition. I'm glad I didn't have to miss it this year, I honestly never thought I would still be pregnant, this last month is all new territory for me :flower: I just think I over did it being on my feet for so long.

Ready2bmum- why are they wanting to induce you early? Because of gd?


----------



## Kaiecee

Every time I go shopping or walk I feel the same way can hardly move feels like I'm going into labour but nope 


One week before baby gets here :)


----------



## Lara310809

I took advantage of not having the kids yesterday (my MIL had them) and did a bit of Xmas shopping, and I got back home aching, with a twisted ankle, injured calf muscle and sore feet. I guess pregnancy and being on your feet all day in town don't mix :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope ur ankle gets better


----------



## Lara310809

it already is thankfully, but for a couple of hours it was quite painful to walk on. Part and parcel of pregnancy I suppose. I can't wait until my body is back to normal and my ligaments aren't so tender anymore :)


----------



## Kaiecee

I really can't wait to be back to normal it's so hard to clean when all u get it contractions


----------



## Skadi

My problem is how swollen my feet and ankles get while doing household chores. :/ By the end of the day they get so fat I can barely walk because they are so swollen I cant really bend my ankle.


----------



## DHBH0930

Skadi said:


> My problem is how swollen my feet and ankles get while doing household chores. :/ By the end of the day they get so fat I can barely walk because they are so swollen I cant really bend my ankle.

Same here, I've been avoiding doing lots of walking. But I still want to get chores done around the house. I do as much as I can till the tightness from them being swollen is too much. The swelling in the top of my feet bothers me more then the ankles, it feels so weird and uncomfortable since my skin is being stretched. Only a few more weeks of this at the most!


----------



## Kaiecee

I find I get winded just bending down


----------



## Lara310809

Kaiecee said:


> I find I get winded just bending down

LOL I use my kids to get me things from the floor. Or I use one of those dustpans with a long handle and a broom :lol: in my first pregnancy I'd wait until it was worth it, then get on all fours and do everything I had to do on the floor all at once, before standing up again, but now, only four years later I can't kneel on my knees because it hurts too much. I'm getting old LOL; I'm only 29


----------



## Kaiecee

I almost fee like vomiting if I bend down too long and if I'm on the floor it's pretty embarrassing getting back up


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> I'm sure the clips on the news are some of the really crazy stores...we only went to 2 places and neither one was crazy, although I did get bumped a couple of times. Luckily one of the items I wanted for my daughter was a comforter set for her bed so I carried that in front of my bump as protection :haha: My sisters and I go every year after we eat our Thanksgiving dinner, its sort of a tradition. I'm glad I didn't have to miss it this year, I honestly never thought I would still be pregnant, this last month is all new territory for me :flower: I just think I over did it being on my feet for so long.
> 
> Ready2bmum- why are they wanting to induce you early? Because of gd?

yea, cause of the gd. I'm on insulin before each meal and a different insulin each night. They've said before 39 weeks so we'll see what they say next Thursday.

As for aches and pains...does anyone else feel like they've been hit by a bus every morning? My body ACHES in the mornings....back,legs,feet, even hands! My OH is great and gives me a rub most mornings before he heads off. It helps a lot!


----------



## Lara310809

FFS someone smashed my husband's windscreen (windshield). Less than 2 weeks after it was involved in a hit and run and he had to fork out £300 to repair it. We live on a single wage, no help from the government (by that I mean we don't claim child support or anything). We're hard up; we have trouble paying to fill the fridge after the first two weeks of the month. We haven't bought anything for the kids for Christmas, and now we don't have the money to do so because we have to pay for this. I'm so angry, and so upset. We're good people, but this crap keeps happening to us. Thanks to this arsehole my kids won't have any presents to open over Christmas; my eldest is three; she KNOWS the deal with Christmas; she KNOWS she's supposed to get presents. Sometimes I feel like I fail at the first hurdle; what parent can't make Christmas happen for their own kids? :cry:

I should add that I know Christmas isn't about presents, but we dont' do the religious side of it, so all my kids know is that we get together with family and that santa give presents. Also because of finances my kids don't get bought things unless it's their birthday or Christmas; it's not like they get toys given to them all the time.


----------



## ready2Bmum

I'm so sorry to hear this Lara. Things are so unfair sometimes :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks Ready2Bmum; I'm looking through Pinterest to see if there's anything I can make them instead. Hopefully I can pull it together that way. I know in the grand scheme of things it's not that bad; it's only Christmas. I was just so looking forward to it, and my eldest is over the top excited already :wacko:


----------



## August3

Our wee girl made her entrance to the world at 8.14am on Thursday November 28th

She weighed 7 lbs 2 oz and is 49cm long.

The short version of the birth story :

On Wednesday eve just after 11pm I had some red blood when I wiped. I phoned down to the hospital and was told to pop down to be on the safe side. When examined at 12.45am, I was fully effaced and 1cm dilated. I was told to walk about a while. Contractions started 6 mins apart but quickly started to come 2 mins apart. Taken to a delivery suite. We held off till DH arrived following a 200km drive to break the waters. By 6am I was at the pushing stage. No pain relief, just breathing, massage & visualisation. After an hour and a half of pushing, baba's heartbeat dropped and the midwife recommended a kiwi ventouse delivery. Our wee darling girl arrived shortly after at 8.14am.

Thrilled DH made it to hospital in time and that I managed without meds.
Disappointed that we couldn't have delayed cord cutting and DH didn't get to do the clamping.

We had skin to skin and a first wee feed before leaving delivery room. Overall a positive experience and we are besotted with our wee woman.


----------



## AJCart

Congratulations August!! 

I am just about to put the last few things in my hospital bags and in a few short hours the induction process begins!


----------



## Skadi

Congrats August and good luck AJ!


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats August good job on no meds 

Aj good luck on ur induction hope all goes smoothly


----------



## DHBH0930

Congratulations on your little girl August3!

Good luck on your induction AJ!

Sorry to hear about your that'd times Lara :hugs: hope things turn around for you soon!


----------



## brit3435

August- congrats on your little girl! It sounds like everything went smoothly!

AJ- good luck with the induction! You will be holding your little girl before you know it!

Lara- I'm so sorry to hear about the money troubles. Here in the U.S. we have a lot of online sites for used toys/clothes/books. I am a part of one website through facebook that is only for people near where I live and we buy and sell used kids items. I have gotten some great deals for both Vayda and Tayen on that site. Do they offer something like that in your area? 

I feel so bad for you ladies dealing with swelling. Mine isn't very bad, mainly just in my fingers, but when I wake up and my fingers feel puffy its so uncomfortable! I can't imagine having my legs and feet swell up too.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

August - what a great birth story, congratulations! Glad DH made it in time 

AJ - so exciting, good luck!!

Lara - I'm sorry about your DH's car, some people are just so damned selfish! I understand how disappointed you are but I'm sure you'll find a way of making christmas special for your LO's, regardless. I'll be thinking of you xxxx


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ahhh august!! :happydance: so thrilled for you!! Massive congrats and well done!! :hugs:

Best of luck AJ.


----------



## AJCart

Well, the joys of an over run health system!! Back at home, playing the waiting game again. Poor midwives were completely run off their feet, all the delivery suites were occupied and they were so understaffed so after checking both Roxy and I out to make sure we were both fine I was sent home and will get a call from my OB to reschedule tomorrow!


----------



## August3

AJCart said:


> Well, the joys of an over run health system!! Back at home, playing the waiting game again. Poor midwives were completely run off their feet, all the delivery suites were occupied and they were so understaffed so after checking both Roxy and I out to make sure we were both fine I was sent home and will get a call from my OB to reschedule tomorrow!


Sorry to hear that, AJ. :hugs: Sending u positive vibes for 2moro!


----------



## ready2Bmum

AJCart said:


> Well, the joys of an over run health system!! Back at home, playing the waiting game again. Poor midwives were completely run off their feet, all the delivery suites were occupied and they were so understaffed so after checking both Roxy and I out to make sure we were both fine I was sent home and will get a call from my OB to reschedule tomorrow!

Ugh how frustrating! Fingers crossed for tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Lara310809

What a letdown AJCart :( ; I hope they can fit you in today.

Congrats August3! I'm glad the birth went smoothly. Enjoy your little one

Thanks ladies; there are some Facebook groups like that Brit, but things are out of our price range still. My husbands literally put a complete ban on spending, at least until we get a quote for the repair. He got a bit of backdated pay this month, and on Monday he's working an extra shift that will get us a bit of extra money when he gets paid again on 22nd Dec, so perhaps that will make a difference. 

*HEY LADIES; WE'RE OFFICIALLY DUE THIS MONTH *


----------



## ready2Bmum

Lara what about second hand shops? A friend of mine got great stuff for presents this year in second hand shops. Your kids are so young they'll have no idea the toys aren't brand new? I know it's still spending but it could be very very little. 
I hope you find a solution one way or another. We are very tight on money ourselves this year, but your situation is so unfair. :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

That really sucks hope everything gets settled soon


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah I might have a look; that's a good idea. The charity shops here aren't anywhere as good as in the UK, and we have nothing like Goodwill in the US, but I might find something.


----------



## Lara310809

For the ladies that are having a lot of braxton hicks; this is my third pregnancy, but I never noticed this before. I have BH a lot at the moment, but at the midwife appointments we aren't given internals, so I have no idea whether I'm dilated or anything. 

But when I get BH, I feel pressure down on my cervix too; like it's pushing down on it. Like I said I've never noticed this in previous pregnancies. I wonder if it means it's helping me to dilate. I have my 39wk appointment on Wednesday, and while she won't give me an internal I'm just hoping she's more engaged than she was 2wks ago. I want all these BH (we're talking every 5 mins for most of the day, for the past few weeks) to mean something!


----------



## Mom2Hope

congratulations august...so glad she is here with you and DH


----------



## Skadi

I feel the pressure on my cervix when I get BH too, I figure it was babies head being pushed down on it during the contraction?

I also have an apt tomorrow, I think she mentioned she was going to do an internal... I haven't decided if I will refuse or not yet.


----------



## brit3435

Lara310809 said:


> For the ladies that are having a lot of braxton hicks; this is my third pregnancy, but I never noticed this before. I have BH a lot at the moment, but at the midwife appointments we aren't given internals, so I have no idea whether I'm dilated or anything.
> 
> But when I get BH, I feel pressure down on my cervix too; like it's pushing down on it. Like I said I've never noticed this in previous pregnancies. I wonder if it means it's helping me to dilate. I have my 39wk appointment on Wednesday, and while she won't give me an internal I'm just hoping she's more engaged than she was 2wks ago. I want all these BH (we're talking every 5 mins for most of the day, for the past few weeks) to mean something!

I got a lot of BH in both of my pregnancies and have always began to dilate and efface early, around 33 weeks. Last week I was 2cm and 50 effaced, my dr said baby was pretty high still.


----------



## Lara310809

I put my daughter's mattress protector underneath the sheet on my side of the bed last night; I was getting so much pressure I was paranoid of ruining our new mattress if my waters broke; we only bought it in October. Sadly they didn't :haha:

I've now reached the same point as my last pregnancy; false labour :( My braxton hicks have been coming regularly for the last few days; every 5 mins and really uncomfortable. I won't say painful because I know it's nothing compared to labour, but it's not nice at all. I had three weeks of this with my last baby though, so I know not to get excited. Sucks though. 

Come on baby girl!


----------



## Kaiecee

4 more days till baby is here and dh is being a real asshole today !


----------



## ready2Bmum

We've had such a lucky 2 days. I won a voucher for 5 baby massage classes on a facebook competition, OH found out he gets 5 days paternity leave instead of the 3 we thought, and yesterday when out shopping I stopped to ask how much a picture with Santa would be when baby gets here...turns out I had caught the owner of the photography studio. Had a big chat with him and he's going to do a new born session in his studio for &#8364;50! (Normally close to &#8364;200!) He had just popped in to check everything so it was pure luck we caught him!

We've had a pretty tough few months financially, so these little things seem even better now. 
....not to be greedy, but a lotto win would be great next :haha:


----------



## Kaiecee

Dh is picking all sorts of fights with me I really don't need this 4 days before baby gets here what an asshole!


----------



## ready2Bmum

Kaiecee said:


> Dh is picking all sorts of fights with me I really don't need this 4 days before baby gets here what an asshole!

What's going on with him? Is he nervous/anxious? (Not suggesting that as an excuse, just wondering what might be causing it) is this normal behaviour for him??


----------



## SugarBeth

We also have a mattress cover on our bed, we put it on a week or two ago as my water broke in bed last time. Unfortunately nothing is happening yet, except for very painful contractions that neither get consistent or stronger. They do wrap around my back now, so they are more painful in more places, and my cervix is always sore, so I do hope I'm getting SOMEWHERE while waiting! I'm so anxious and impatient at this point! Just 10 days until my due date.


----------



## Kaiecee

ready2Bmum said:


> Kaiecee said:
> 
> 
> Dh is picking all sorts of fights with me I really don't need this 4 days before baby gets here what an asshole!
> 
> What's going on with him? Is he nervous/anxious? (Not suggesting that as an excuse, just wondering what might be causing it) is this normal behaviour for him??Click to expand...


I don't think it's that he wants me to spend time with him but wantsthe whole house cleaned and were suppose to be staying at his parents house tomorrow since it's closer to hospital guess that's not happening he's saying really mean things and since this morning I've been havin more contractions I'm blaming him


----------



## brit3435

I hadn't thought about my water breaking in bed, I guess I should as it broke in the middle of the night when I got up to go to the bathroom with my first. Went to the doctor today, I'm dilated to 2 1/2 and effaced 70%, baby is at a -2 station (not sure what that means though as my regular doctor doesn't ever give me the station). I expressed to the dr who saw me today that I wanted to hold out for at least another 7 days as that is when my regular dr. gets back into town, and she said "we will see if you make it to Monday", so I guess it could be anytime now. Its funny but DH is actually getting more impatient than I am. I'm OK with baby waiting a couple more weeks. I did have protein in my urine today at my apt though so now I'm supposed to watch out for headaches, vision changes or swelling. Anyone else have problems with that?


----------



## Skadi

I've had a little protein in my urine this entire pregnancy. Nobody seems concerned over it as my BP is good. I think I don't drink enough water though lol


----------



## Kaiecee

4 more days till baby getting really nervous at least dh is in a better mood


----------



## Lara310809

My waters broke when I was fully dilated with my first, but with my second they leaked in the middle of the night. I had gone to the toilet and that's when they started, then I lay on an incontinence pad and more came, but thankfully nothing gushed at that point. Does make you worry about ruining the bed though :D

Aww, don't be anxious Kaiecee; you've done this before and you know what to do hon :hugs: I'm anxious too, so I should take my own advice, but I know it's hard. Everyone's telling me the same thing though. As for your OH, hopefully he can get his head out of his arse and realise that you need a bit more support right now. Hopefully it's just nerves, and you're bouncing off one another right now. I hope it calms down for you soon


----------



## Kaiecee

Yes he helped me tonight I'm just neurvous about the epidural and the whole surgery it always freaks me out and I'm always sick the first day which sucks


----------



## DHBH0930

2 weeks till my due date! Getting super anxious! I've had no signs of labor, which I know only means so much since some women just suddenly go into labor vs some who have signs for weeks beforehand. Still have a feeling that she is super comfy in there and I will go over my due date. Gonna ask my doctor at my appt today when she usually decides to induce after due date is past. I've read some make you wait a full 2 weeks, or others a week, at this point a week makes a huge difference so I want to know what to expect in case it comes up.

I'd love for her to come this weekend, my DH would have almost a month off with us if she did. Too bad I don't really have any say! :haha: it's all up to her :flower: my DH's Bday is the 19th (2 days after edd) it would be pretty cool if she came then too :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

I agree *DHBH*, it's hard to know what to expect. In the UK many hospitals offer a sweep on your EDD, and induce a week over. Here they refuse to do a sweep until you're a week over, and induce 12 days over. But then a friend of mine in the UK is already 2wks over and they're not inducing her until the end of this week - it seems to be different everywhere :wacko: 

:lol: my second baby was due on my husband's birthday, but he wasn't impressed at all. The day came and he told me to keep my legs crossed because he didn't want to share his birthday :) She ended up being late, so it was fine. This baby is due on my MIL's birthday, but I'm sure she'd be happy to share her birthday; it'd be a great present :winkwink: 

My husband has a month off (annual leave) and he gets 2 weeks paternity, which he's tacking onto the end of his leave in January, which means that he won't go back to work until the last week of January. It will be lovely to have help for those six weeks; especially since we also have the school run to deal with for my eldest, and my youngest is very clingy, so we need to work together to get her self-settling in her cot etc. Hard to do when your OH usually works shifts and you might be on your own some nights with all the kids. BUT the drawback is that my OH can't go on leave until 16th Dec, which is 5 days past my EDD. For that reason I hope I go over, but I'm in so much pain day-to-day that I really want her out.


----------



## Skadi

My obstetrician is offering me a sweep if I want at my next appointment. I'll only be 38+5.. It's tempting but not sure that it will be effective so early on... However I really don't want to go over!


----------



## brit3435

Are the sweeps painful? I've never been offered one, obviously lol, but who knows if I make it to my appt on Monday my dr may offer one? Does it matter if you are dilated and effaced? What exactly do they do? I haven't even thought about the possibility of being induced, but I know I would prefer to go into labor naturally even if I'm overdue. I'm so jealous of you ladies whose husbands get long paternity leaves, mine is only taking a week off :growlmad:


----------



## Suzy_Q

Today is my birthday and I got an induction date of Friday! Best present ever is to receive that induction date. So excited to meet her but very anxious too. Just have to keep reminding myself that by Friday evening, I'll have her in my arms :cloud9:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats maybe we will both have our babies on Friday


----------



## Lara310809

39 weeks today; 1 week until my due date. My eldest was born at 39+2 so I can't help but be a little hopeful that it will happen soon. On the other hand my second was late :rofl: Midwife appointment this afternoon; the one I hoped I'd never have to go to. Sadly she's still in there all cozy LOL.

I have only had a sweep during labour itself, and the midwife accidentally did it during a contraction, and it was the worst pain I've ever had. I don't have experience of a sweep outside of labour, but I've heard it is either painless or "uncomfortable". You can have some bleeding and cramping afterwards, and perhaps soreness I guess, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Lara310809

Holy cow, I just remembered we don't have a middle name yet :shock: better get on that...


----------



## brit3435

Had some bleeding this morning...I'm wondering if she may be coming soon. Yesterday was my first day overdue for my shot. :shrug:


----------



## Lara310809

Back from the midwife, and baby is 3/5 engaged. I had hoped she'd be 5/5 TBH, but at least it's progress. Sweep booked for 17th December, when I'll be 40+6

BTW the midwife told me that they have a new protocol when someone has their waters break ahead of contractions, I wonder if anyone else has heard of this? Here, if your waters break before 2pm and aren't accompanied by contractions, you're put on the drip straight away and induced. If after 2pm, they let you go overnight and induce you at 8am the following morning. So basically now you need to contact the ward as soon as your waters break. I wonder if that's the same in other places too...


----------



## Suzy_Q

I had mucus-type bleeding start last night and have been feeling very crampy (much like menstrual cramps). Of course this could last for days but it would be nice if she came on her own before my Friday induction. Either way, I'm glad to see some signs that she is thinking of coming out soon


----------



## DebbieF

3 days overdue now and fed up! If she doesn't make her appearance by Monday I am scheduled for induction. Not what I wanted, but I don't want to be pregnant forever either! :(


----------



## Kaiecee

I got my time for my Caesarian in Friday at 7:30am


----------



## Skadi

Lara, they want you to go in to L&D right away when your water breaks here. The fear is over infection.


----------



## SugarBeth

With my daughter, my water was broken for three days before I induced. They had me come in every 12 hours to monitor me and gave me a list of "not to do's" to prevent infection. I had wanted to go longer because it felt like my body was readying to do it on it's own, but I was pushed to induce and caved from fear. 

Doing my best to keep my water in tact before labor this time!


----------



## DHBH0930

Good luck ladies who have inductions coming up!

I'm supposed to just show up at the hospital if my water breaks or contractions are 5 mins apart. 

I'm getting more and more ready to have her each day. I'd love to be able to easily do chores without my back/feet/ankles aching and getting swollen. Also look forward to being able to bend over easily to do everyday things like putting on underwear or socks and just picking up stuff! :dohh:

Got the Christmas lights up outside, man that killed my back! The tree goes up tomorrow, and that is it for us on decorations this year. 

We are on a tighter budget for gifts this year, I made my sisters and mom crocheted shawls. I'm the baker of the family and will be making everyone my "famous" holiday cookies as part of their gift. I plan to make all the dough in the next couple days so that all I have to do closer to Xmas is bake them (in case Kayla comes, then I will still be able to give them the cookies and they will still be fresh)


----------



## DebbieF

Kaiecee said:


> I got my time for my Caesarian in Friday at 7:30am


Good luck!


----------



## Kaiecee

Thanks Debbie 

Getting last minute stuff packed :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

So I'm in hospital at the mo. Being kept in over night for observation.
Im up since 3:30am, feeling unwell all day. I had an appointment this evening anyway, and my blood pressure was very high. (First time ever) 
Doc did a sweep (which is horrendous) and then decided to keep me in over night cause of the blood pressure. It's back to normal now and baby is fine but I'm being kept anyway.

I'm being induced Monday if nothing happens over the weekend. So she'll be here Tuesday at the latest!

I feel sooo emotional about it. I've been longing to have her out and now it all seems so real. I'm not nervous about labour but about actually having her! And a little sad I won't have her all to myself anymore. I think I'm very hormonal :haha:


----------



## brit3435

Kaicee good luck on the c section tomorrow! Congrats on meeting your baby in a matter of hours!!

Lara here they want you to go to the hospital right away if your water breaks and they will usually induce within 24 hrs if you are full term. If preterm they keep you in the hospital to watch for infection. 

Readytobemum I'm so sorry you aren't feeling well! The blood pressure stuff is scary, it can go downhill really fast so it's prob good they are keeping an eye on you. 

Afm still light bleeding, went to the dr today and baby has moved farther down since Monday but no further cervical changes. I'm back on no exercise and taking it easy for the weekend. It's supposed to be so cold here for the next week highs well below freezing and snow so I had to repack baby's hospital bag with warmer clothes.


----------



## Lara310809

Sounds like a lot is going on here! For the ladies who are awaiting their inductions or sections; good luck and I can't wait to hear more :) BTW an induction can take up to two days, in case the first and second times don't actually kick start labour, but hopefully it will be quicker for you :)

Ready2bmum that sounds scary; are they thinking it's pre-eclampsia? I hope things go smoothly for you.

- - -

I'm 39+2 today; the same gestation as when I had my first baby! 

I got excited thinking my waters were leaking yesterday while I was in town; but it turned out to be masses of discharge. I did see red/pink fibres in it though, and I wasn't wearing anything that colour, so I wondered if perhaps it was the beginning of my show. Wiped and there was more, but then it tapered off and nothing else. In the evening I realised that when I'd showered that morning I had dried myself with a brand new red towel, so it was probably fibres from that that had transferred :dohh: 

I saw so many people I knew in town yesterday, had the exact same conversation with each of them, along the lines of 

"how long have you got left"
"One week, supposedly"
"Ooh I bet you're excited"
"More tired, actually"
"She'll be here before you know it"
Blah blah blah

Everyone is more confident than I am; they all think she'll come soon, but don't see the problem if I go overdue. I just want her out. I'm getting so impatient.


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ha Lara, I know the feeling having those conversations. It's becoming difficult to sound genuine when saying the same thing for the 10th time that day!

No, not preeclampsia here thank god. It was only high cause I wasn't feeling well and got myself worked up. Then when I seen it was high I got even more worked up and it rocketed! By the time I had been admitted and settled in, it was right back to normal and has stayed fine ever since. I feel a little silly but couldnt help getting upset yesterday.

It's 8am here now, waiting for doctors rounds and I'm pretty sure il be sent home.

I'm going to try and enjoy the last 3 days of my pregnancy now. Easier to do now that I have an end point.
Lara I felt the same as you until yesterday. Just wanted her out.


----------



## Skadi

Omg I want her out so bad too. I mean I am enjoying the last bit with Keira as an only child and all that and the whole pregnancy thing I will miss, especially all the movement but I'm just done. :/


----------



## SugarBeth

I keep getting grumpy because I'm still pregnant. I think it's just the big fear of going until after Christmas (when I'll be 42 weeks pregnant, as that's when my doctor induces) that's really making my mood sour. I started snapping at my husband today because I'm in pain, feeling miserable, and still pregnant. Only 6 days until my due date, but it feels like I'm a week overdue.


----------



## AJCart

Just wanted to pop in to update quickly. Roxy was born December 3rd at 9:14pm. It wasn't a textbook delivery as she had the cord around her neck twice and was covered in meconium, but she is happy and healthy now :) We're still in hospital thanks to me having a bit of a bleed after the birth which has slowed down getting my milk in. Hopefully we can go home in a couple of days! Will update again with photos when I get a chance.


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> I keep getting grumpy because I'm still pregnant. I think it's just the big fear of going until after Christmas (when I'll be 42 weeks pregnant, as that's when my doctor induces) that's really making my mood sour. I started snapping at my husband today because I'm in pain, feeling miserable, and still pregnant. Only 6 days until my due date, but it feels like I'm a week overdue.

Sorry you are feeling so uncomfortable. :hugs: I'm a little behind you but feeling similar. Some days are better then others, but I have days like yesterday that I was so grumpy and easily annoyed. I'm sure it's from hormones and the fact that it's getting frustrating being so massive and hard/uncomfortable to do so many simple things. I will live if she is late, but it sure would be nice if she came before Christmas at least. Though she could come as late as New Years Eve! :wacko: that puts me 2 weeks past, so I won't be allowed to go any longer then that. So she will for sure be here this month, but 3.5 weeks seems like forever! It's not proven to actually help but gonna start BDing often to try and move things along.

Hope we all have our babies soon, especially those of you that are already late!


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> Just wanted to pop in to update quickly. Roxy was born December 3rd at 9:14pm. It wasn't a textbook delivery as she had the cord around her neck twice and was covered in meconium, but she is happy and healthy now :) We're still in hospital thanks to me having a bit of a bleed after the birth which has slowed down getting my milk in. Hopefully we can go home in a couple of days! Will update again with photos when I get a chance.

Congratulations!!! Glad to hear you are both doing well!


----------



## ready2Bmum

AJ massive congrats :hugs: I love the name :flower:

Sugarbeth- I think it's very normal at this stage. Most of us seem to be ready to be done now. I wasn't getting angry, but I was getting very emotional for no reason. It's definitely easy knowing an end date, but being induced comes with it's own cons too.

I lost part of my mucus plug a few hours ago. REALLY hoping I start myself before Monday now. It has given me some hope!


----------



## brit3435

Aj congrats on your baby girl! Hope you both are doing well enough to leave the hospital soon! 

I was really hoping to make it to Monday so my regular ob can deliver her, but I was called this morning and told he passed away in an accident :cry: I was in shock when they told me so I don't have many details but I'm so sad for him and his family he was only 56. Afm he has been my dr for 13 years so I'm feeling a bit out in the wind with the pregnancy as I now have no doctor. 

My spotting turned into heavier pink mucus today so I'm hoping it's my plug and she will come soon. My husband is going crazy waiting on her, I told him I'm supposed to be the impatient one!


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Aj congrats on your baby girl! Hope you both are doing well enough to leave the hospital soon!
> 
> I was really hoping to make it to Monday so my regular ob can deliver her, but I was called this morning and told he passed away in an accident :cry: I was in shock when they told me so I don't have many details but I'm so sad for him and his family he was only 56. Afm he has been my dr for 13 years so I'm feeling a bit out in the wind with the pregnancy as I now have no doctor.
> 
> My spotting turned into heavier pink mucus today so I'm hoping it's my plug and she will come soon. My husband is going crazy waiting on her, I told him I'm supposed to be the impatient one!

So sorry to hear about your doctor :cry: that is just awful for his family, especially around the holidays.

Hope the doctor that fills in for you works out well.


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations AJCart! Sorry about the bumpy start but hopefully things continue to go smoothly now.

Brit, that's awful about your doctor; so sad for his family :( I hope you have a smooth labour with the doctor you get.

- - -

I'm getting IBS a bit now, which I get every so often anyway, but I had a huge bout of it just before I went into labour with my last baby, so I'm REALLY hoping it's a sign LOL. 

My cough is back. Bugger. I had a horrible cough up until recently, that lasted over two months in its entirety. I was throwing up after each coughing fit and I vomited blood once from all the irritation in my lungs/throat. Horrible. I managed to pretty much get rid of it with two rounds of antibiotics, only for it to return yesterday, just before I'm about to go into labour. Right now it's not bad enough to inhibit my labour, but I have a cold too, which I obviously don't want to pass onto the baby. The joys of having a child in school :dohh:

Going to town today for "small business Saturday"; there are loads of stalls up and Christmas goods on sale. My husband has the weekend off too, so it's a bonus :D


----------



## brit3435

Vayda was born this evening! I'll post my birth story soon:happydance:


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> Vayda was born this evening! I'll post my birth story soon:happydance:


Congrats Brit!! :hugs:


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Brit!


----------



## DHBH0930

Congratulations Brit! :happydance: Can't wait to hear your story :flower:


I had a woman at a store ask me how long I have left. I said about a week, then she proceeds to say, "might as well wait till Christmas!" Uh no thank you, I'm not going to hope I go late! I'm ready to have her NOW! I felt so annoyed :wacko:


----------



## ready2Bmum

I walked into a shop today and bumped into my OHs cousin. He immediately looked at me said "oh my god" (at the size of me) :haha: men are so clueless!! 

Induction at 7am in the morning. Had another sweep done this morning, baby is still a bit high. The midwife says it puts me at higher risk of a section. So I'm bouncing bouncing on the ball trying to get her down!!


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations Brit! I hope it went well

Ready2bmum good luck for to tomorrow; hopefully you don't need a section :shock:

- - -

I have banned myself from going into labour before my due date now; because if I do I'll miss my daughter's nativity play at school. Legs well and truly crossed for now!


----------



## Lara310809

Apparently I have a UTI without realising it; they only found it after sending my routine urine specimen (from my 39wk appt) to the lab because it contained protein. I didn't know it was possible to have one without symptoms. Got to collect my prescription for antibiotics tomorrow


----------



## Skadi

I always get UTIs with no symptoms. I also dump protein for some reason even without infection so its a little frustrating that my Obstetrician hasn't run any further tests for UTIs. meh.


----------



## August3

brit3435 said:


> Vayda was born this evening! I'll post my birth story soon:happydance:

Super news, Brit. Enjoy your wee special lady.:flower:


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> I walked into a shop today and bumped into my OHs cousin. He immediately looked at me said "oh my god" (at the size of me) :haha: men are so clueless!!
> 
> Induction at 7am in the morning. Had another sweep done this morning, baby is still a bit high. The midwife says it puts me at higher risk of a section. So I'm bouncing bouncing on the ball trying to get her down!!

Good luck, ready2Bmum! Will be looking out for your announcement .


----------



## DebbieF

Induction at 7pm tonight. In just an hour and a half. Eek! So nervous!


----------



## Skadi

Good luck!

Had my obs appointment today... 1 cm dilated. I guess that is OK.


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long 
:)


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long
> :)

Congrats! Hope you are both doing well :flower: enjoy your LO! :happydance:


----------



## DHBH0930

DebbieF said:



> Induction at 7pm tonight. In just an hour and a half. Eek! So nervous!

Goodluck! Hope it goes quickly and smoothly! :flower: Looking forward to hearing how it goes!


----------



## brit3435

Here is my birth story: 

I lost my mucus plug late Friday night, and another chunk came out on Saturday morning. I was having contractions Saturday morning but they felt like my normal irritable uterus contractions. The main difference was I felt pain in my butt during most of the contractions :haha: I felt fine enough that DD and I cleaned house Saturday morning and ran errands Saturday afternoon. DH got home from work and we settled in to watch a movie with DD. I felt extremely tired so wound up falling asleep for a couple of hours. I woke up around 4:30pm feeling fine. At 5:45pm I was sitting on the couch and felt a painful pop in my bump. I got up and saw that it was my waters. We called my parents to come stay with DD, and got the last of our hospital bags packed and loaded into the van. We weren't in a rush because labor with dd was 12 hours and I wasn't feeling painful contractions. We left for the hospital (a 30 min drive) about 6:15pm and I started having painful contractions on the highway. I was admitted to the hospital at 6:50pm where they checked me and said I was 5cm and 100% effaced. I was told I could have the epidural anytime. I was in pain, but not a lot so I waited. Within 15 minutes I was in the most extreme pain of my entire life, and I asked for the epidural. By the time the anesthesiologist came into the room I was having double contractions with no breaks in between. Getting the epidural ready seemed to take forever and I was in so much pain I was afraid of moving while they put in the needle. They finally got the needle in and ready to go and the nurse said she would check my cervix before they did the test run of pain medicine. Turns out I was 10 cm and ready to push. The dr. wasn't even on his way yet, because things went so fast, so they said I could wait to push until he got there in 15 minutes. Finally the epidural kicked in and although I felt like I wanted to push really really bad, the pain was bearable. When the dr. came into the room they put my feet up into the holsters and Vayda was crowning. I pushed 3 times and she was out, it was 8:18pm. She weighed 7lbs 4oz. It was amazing, unlike my first daughter I got to hold Vayda right away all gooey and everything. She began rooting and I was able to breastfeed her right away. Even though my labor was intense and unexpected, it was so much better than having a long labor. I felt awake and rested once she was born and that was better for bonding. It was also a nice bonding experience for my husband and I, we've never taken birthing classes, but he was by my side the whole time coaching me through contractions and he did a great job. I did tear but only needed 3 stitches and so far my recovery has been easy. My older daughter is in love with her baby sister and I am feeling incredibly blessed.
 



Attached Files:







110edit.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Skadi

Congrats Brit and Kaicee!


----------



## Suzy_Q

Had my little Gesina on December 5th at 7:19 am. She is 7 lbs 9 ounces. She has been having seizures since birth and has been in the NICU so keep her in your thoughts please!


----------



## DHBH0930

Brit: glad to hear it went so smoothly and that you are both doing well :flower:

Suzy: congrats on your little girl arriving. Sorry to hear about the seizures :hugs: hope she gets better. Will be thinking of you! :hugs:


AFM: Exactly 1 week till due date! Exciting, but I also know it doesn't mean too much, she could easily be in there another couple to few weeks. As of last appt no dilating or anything. Also no contractions, don't think I have ever even had BH this whole pregnancy, if I did I didn't notice? Only thing somewhat different is even more "wet" down there, no mucus plug yet though, and I feel pressure on my cervix, her head is probably really low which would also be why I have hemorrhoids... FX she comes soon so she gets lots of time with her daddy home for the holidays.


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations to Kaiecee and Suzy; Suzy how scary, I hope she's better very soon :hugs:

- - - 

Due date tomorrow. My dad flies in too, and he's staying for the whole of Christmas up until mid January (to be able to be here for my second daughters birthday). Had my eldest daughters nativity play this morning, which I really didn't want to miss, so now that's done I'm giving Molly the official eviction notice. Get out little one, get out! :D


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats to everyone having their babies! Can't wait until I can make mine!


----------



## brit3435

Congrats Suzy q on your daughter! I hope she is doing better very soon! 

Congrats on your son kaicee! 

And good luck to all of you ladies still cookin your buns! They will be here before you know it :flower:


----------



## August3

DebbieF said:


> Induction at 7pm tonight. In just an hour and a half. Eek! So nervous!

Good luck, *Debbie*. Will be checking in for an update. :flower:



Kaiecee said:


> Jacob born Friday 1:24 pm weighing in at 7lbs 8oz 22 inches long
> :)

Congrats, *Kaiecee*, enjoy your wee man. Love the name :happydance:



Suzy_Q said:


> Had my little Gesina on December 5th at 7:19 am. She is 7 lbs 9 ounces. She has been having seizures since birth and has been in the NICU so keep her in your thoughts please!

Congratulations, *Suzy_Q*. Hope wee Gesina is improving.:hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Dr made a mistake he actually weighed 8lbs 6oz


----------



## August3

Kaiecee said:


> Dr made a mistake he actually weighed 8lbs 6oz


Wow, that's some difference. Doc must've need glasses, LOL


----------



## Kaiecee

I think the nurses can convert grams to pounds at first the told me he was 6lbs I knew he wasn't to me he's small but not that small


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone. 
Muire Poppy was born by emergency section on 10/12/13 @9:21am. 8lb.12oz!! 
The whole thing was very scary but she's here now and she is perfection. Breast feeding brilliantly. 

Congrats to everyone else who has had their babies :flower:


----------



## DHBH0930

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone.
> Muire Poppy was born by emergency section on 10/12/13 @9:21am. 8lb.12oz!!
> The whole thing was very scary but she's here now and she is perfection. Breast feeding brilliantly.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has had their babies :flower:

Congratulations! :happydance: So glad to hear you are both okay! Why did they have to do an emergency section? Enjoy your little girl :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats


----------



## August3

ready2Bmum said:


> Hi everyone.
> Muire Poppy was born by emergency section on 10/12/13 @9:21am. 8lb.12oz!!
> The whole thing was very scary but she's here now and she is perfection. Breast feeding brilliantly.
> 
> Congrats to everyone else who has had their babies :flower:

congrats!!:happydance: lovely names. enjoy your wee lassie.


----------



## Lara310809

Congratulations Ready2bmum, I love her name! Hopefully the birth is the only rocky part you had to deal with; enjoy her :)

- - - 

AFM, ITS MY DUE DATE!!! 10:30pm though and no sign of her lol. Never mind :rolleyes:


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> AFM, ITS MY DUE DATE!!! 10:30pm though and no sign of her lol. Never mind :rolleyes:

Hopefully, your wee girl will make her debut soon. Until then, sneak in a wee bit of pamper time if u can! :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

It's my due date! I can't wait for this little boy to be here! I've been in early labor for a few days but active labor just won't start.


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> It's my due date! I can't wait for this little boy to be here! I've been in early labor for a few days but active labor just won't start.

Hope your LO arrives soon!

3 days till due date here, no sign of labor at all...


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope everyone is doing good since Jacobs been born I have much more energy getting a lot done for Christmas but I still love my nap in the afternoon with both babies sleep :)


----------



## Lara310809

4 days overdue :rolleyes: 

I want her out, but I'm so scared of the labour :(


----------



## Skadi

It's funny, but I'm so not afraid of the labour this time around. I'm more afraid of not having this baby before my due date. I'm trying everything to evict her this weekend. lol :x


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulations to all of those who have had their babies already, and lots of hugs to those who - like me- are still impatiently waiting to meet their LOs :)

Quick question... Just had my show this morning, which got me all excited...
Til I read on the internet it doesn't mean anything and it can still take up to 3 weeks for baby to arrive! Now I know each person and pregnancy is different but wondering how long before birth those who've already given birth lost their plug, and those who haven't, how long have you been waiting for already? :)


----------



## Lara310809

I have only ever lost my plug during labour, more or less when I was fully dilated each time, so I'm not a good one to ask.

I know it can take a few weeks for labour to start, and in those less far along than we are, the plug can actually regenerate. Don't think too much of it, though I know it's hard to not get excited.


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Lara310809 said:


> I have only ever lost my plug during labour, more or less when I was fully dilated each time, so I'm not a good one to ask.
> 
> I know it can take a few weeks for labour to start, and in those less far along than we are, the plug can actually regenerate. Don't think too much of it, though I know it's hard to not get excited.

Thanks! That's what I figured, but as you also said, I can't help getting a tiny bit excited! I soooooooo want baby to arrive before christmas. Oh well, here's to hoping!!!!


----------



## DHBH0930

From all I've read losing your plug CAN be an indicator of labor but it's not a reliable one since for many women nothing more happens for a while. You never know though! Hope its a sign of labor for you :flower:

I haven't lost my plug or had any labor signs yet... Due date 2 days away!


I have the worst headache, my DH was very helpful this evening trying to help any way he could. Reheating our hot compress, giving me neck and back massages, boiling water for me to lean over, etc, tried cold compress, hot shower, Tylenol twice, with some caffeine. NOTHING has helped :nope: I'm prone to migraines, also I don't have any other signs so not worried about pre-e, just miserable! Glad she didn't choose to come today, that would not have helped! Hoping it goes away soon do I can get some sleep and just not be in so much pain :cry:


----------



## Lara310809

I'm the same DHBH; I get migraines anyway, but this pregnancy has been pretty good. I usually get loads during pregnancy. I've had the same migraine now for the past four days; been in so much pain, unable to sleep through it, and I also start vomiting and have a loose tummy along with it. They are all normal symptoms for me, but I'm so sick of feeling this way. I'm getting frustrated because I know that within the week I'm going to have to go through labour, and I want to be able to sleep beforehand. I'm dreading going into labour right now, after having been tossing and turning in bed for the last four nights, and looking after two young kids during the day.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

I lost my plug Thursday but still no sign of labour yet for me. I don't remember seeing my plug at all I my first pregnancy xxx


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Oh no, bless the both of you! These last weeks are so tough,
I can't even begin to imagine having to go through them with a migraine on top! Hope you two get better soon...

Nikki - hope you don't have too long to wait either! I'm just excited SOMETHING happened. After weeks of nothing I was convinced this baby was never ever coming out! :) At least losing my plug is a step in the right direction.... Now trying to walk loads to see if it jump starts anything else :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

So we finally got home from hospital yesterday. It felt like I'd never get home! I'm a bag of hormones and still working things out, but Muire is happy and healthy. My OH is just amazing. 
Il write a proper birth story another time. It was all very dramatic but worth it.

My heart goes out to all of you still waiting to labour. It's such an unsettled time. I hope the stork comes to you all very soon. :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Hoping girl 2 with my first pregnancy I had my show and my water broke 8 days later. With this pregnancy I had my show the night before my water broke although I had been spotting light pink for three days before the actual plug came out. 

Sending lots of labor vibes to all of you ladies who are still pregnant! I can't wait to hear everyone's birth story! 

Congrats readytobemum I'm glad you and baby are ok! 

Afm Vayda is 8 days old and she is a wonderful baby. She is breast feeding like a champ and she sleeps all night! I have to wake her up every 4 hrs just to relieve myself and feed her but she goes right back to sleep at the breast when she is done. She is awake more during the day but compared to my first she sleeps more often. My recovery has been great too, I only had three stitches so the pain is minimal and I'm feeling like it was so long ago that I was pregnant :haha: I've lost about 17 lbs and I have another 16 to lose. I've been losing around 2 lbs per day so hopefully that keeps up for another week!


----------



## Lara310809

I'm so over being pregnant. Everything is a mission; SPD killing me, migraines driving me mad and over-emotional. Antibiotics I'm taking for my UTI have made my bits so dry and cracked that it hurts too. I want her out. People are telling me to enjoy the last few days of only having two kids, but I can't enjoy anything when I feel like this. 

Also hating the run-up to Christmas because I just can't get excited about anything while I feel like this. Plus thanks to the chemical "relaxin" in my body (the one that relaxes all the ligaments), if I dare cry about my situation I end up vomiting. 

I'm only five days over, but I'm so unhappy. At the same time every cramp I get makes me dread labour; I'm so scared :( seriously, I just need this to happen now so that I can just do it and get it over with.


----------



## DHBH0930

Lara310809 said:


> I'm so over being pregnant. Everything is a mission; SPD killing me, migraines driving me mad and over-emotional. Antibiotics I'm taking for my UTI have made my bits so dry and cracked that it hurts too. I want her out. People are telling me to enjoy the last few days of only having two kids, but I can't enjoy anything when I feel like this.
> 
> Also hating the run-up to Christmas because I just can't get excited about anything while I feel like this. Plus thanks to the chemical "relaxin" in my body (the one that relaxes all the ligaments), if I dare cry about my situation I end up vomiting.
> 
> I'm only five days over, but I'm so unhappy. At the same time every cramp I get makes me dread labour; I'm so scared :( seriously, I just need this to happen now so that I can just do it and get it over with.


Hope you go into labor soon! I couldn't imagine having the migraine I have plus 2 other kids to take care of and your other symptoms :wacko: hang in there! :hugs: I'm thankful everyone else in my family is as impatient as me and not telling me to enjoy the last bit of my pregnancy, that would really irritate me! It's 1:00am here so her due date is tomorrow! FX I have her before Christmas! 

Hope your labor goes smoothly (and happens ASAP!) and you can look back and think it was silly to be so worried :flower:


----------



## SugarBeth

Lara, I feel the same way. I was due the day after you, and I'm so miserable. I can't keep going with the SPD, I have horrible cervical pains, I requested an appointment to get checked out at my birth center twice and both times they said their too busy (snow cancelled my last appointment and they couldn't reschedule it - and surprise, it's supposed to snow for hours before and during tomorrow's appointment too), and I just so want this baby here before Christmas. I keep crying because I'm so grumpy and upset and in pain. I haven't slept well in so long and everything hurts so badly. I'm losing hope that this baby is coming on his own, but my induction date (and I so don't want an induction!) is the day AFTER Christmas. Ugh, I just want to sleep until I"m in active labor.

Christmas is my favorite time of the year and I honestly can't enjoy it while like this, and that just adds to me feeling miserable and upset.


----------



## Skadi

Feeling grumpy about still being pregnant here too. Lots of discomfort and pain and my due date is still two days away. I do have an appointment in 20 minutes though and should be getting another S&S. Hopefully there has been enough progression that it works!


----------



## Skadi

I'm now 3-4 cm and got another S&S. Fingers crossed it works this time!


----------



## Kburt

She's here!! I'm a little late posting, but Ella Raelen graced us with her beautiful presence on 12/11/13 at 11:35am. She weighed in at 6lbs 10oz and 19" long. 

:cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







Ella.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats kburt


----------



## DHBH0930

Kburt said:


> She's here!! I'm a little late posting, but Ella Raelen graced us with her beautiful presence on 12/11/13 at 11:35am. She weighed in at 6lbs 10oz and 19" long.
> 
> :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:

Congrats! She is beautiful :flower:


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Congratulaciones kburt!!!!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

So.... Quick update. After losing my plug yesterday I realised I was still 'leaking' quite a lot. Not enough to drench my underwear or anything so I didn't think too much about it, although it was a lot more than usual. Clear, odourless so thought it was jut extra discharge. Then last night I was counting kicks and baby was being a bit lazy so decided to prod it awake... And realised that every time I made it move,
I leaked a bit more!!! 

Still didn't think much about it but DH made me ring hospital and they asked me to come in to check it wasn't amniotic fluid. 

Felt a bit silly in hospital, especially after midwife had a look at my pants )awkward!) and said that they'd run some tests just to confirm but she was sure it was not my waters as there wasn't enough liquid. But... after some tests, they actually realised it was amniotic fluid so there is a tear in my waters! Baby is not totally engaged though, and cervix is still closed even though I've been getting really bad period pains for the last two days. 

So... They've sent me home in the hopes labour will start by itself and have told me to ring today at 8:30pm if they haven't so I can come in for an induction. So, long story short, baby will be born today or tomorrow tops!!!

Currently trying to sleep but too nervous to manage it :) Slept for two hours and now wide awake again. I'm hoping labour will start on its own soon! Funnily enough, have an accupuncture session booked for 11am today so I'll see if they can help too. Will keep you posted!!!


----------



## Lara310809

Thanks ladies; it's not nice to know that others are feeling the same way, but in a way it's kind of comforting that I'm not the only one. I have a sweep booked for this afternoon; I'm desperate for it to work. If this doesn't work then they're not going to do anything else until the induction on 23rd, and I REALLY don't want to wait that long


----------



## SugarBeth

Lara310809 said:


> Thanks ladies; it's not nice to know that others are feeling the same way, but in a way it's kind of comforting that I'm not the only one. I have a sweep booked for this afternoon; I'm desperate for it to work. If this doesn't work then they're not going to do anything else until the induction on 23rd, and I REALLY don't want to wait that long

Hope it goes well for you!

I got checked yesterday. They didn't do the sweep I was hoping they'd do, and there's no signs of any bloody show or irritation from them checking me either. I'm only at a 1 cm and soft but not effaced yet either. I broke down crying when we got to the car because I was so disappointed. My induction date is the 26th - the day AFTER Christmas! I so wanted him here for Christmas.


----------



## Kaiecee

Hope he comes befor Xmas u still have a week


----------



## brit3435

I'm so sorry for the ladies who are going overdue...I would be disappointed too if my baby wasn't here for Christmas, at least you know they will be completely ready when they do come :flower: 

My little girl isn't eating as often as she should or as much I don't think. She is still only 6lbs 13oz she was 7lbs 4oz at birth and she is now 10 days old. Dr said she is healthy but I cant help worrying. I have been exclusively breastfeeding and she will go for 4 or 5 hrs without eating. So for all of you experienced breast feeders is this normal? how can I tell how much she is getting at each feeding?


----------



## Kaiecee

My Jacob sleeps a lot but has Gained almost all his weight he lost on hospital after 4 days don't worry if ur dr. Isn't worried I wouldn't and it's tricky to know how much she's getting with breast feeding I bottle feed so I know exactly what he takes


----------



## DHBH0930

Only a few hours left of her official due date. I knew she would be late! :haha: No signs of labor still...

For you ladies who have already had your babies, or from other pregnancies, how long did you have to stay in the hospital (assuming normal vaginal delivery)? I've read it's usually 1-2 days after birth. Also may be silly to be nervous about but I've read some people saying they want you to have a BM before you leave, but then I've read it's totally normal to be constipated after and not have a BM for a few days after. They wouldn't keep you just for not going would they?? I know I will want to get out of the hospital as soon as I can and don't want to be held for something like that, especially since it sounds normal not to be able to for a few days and besides I'm sure I will be more relaxed to do that at home.. 

I'm hoping at the latest I go into labor on Sunday, since then I *should* be able to make it home for Christmas. I know it wouldn't be the end of the world to be in the hospital on Christmas Day, she will be worth it, but of course I'd rather not! 

If nothing starts by Sunday I'd then rather her wait till after Christmas so we can spend the day with my family like we do every year.


----------



## SugarBeth

You can request to leave early if you have a vaginal birth and everything goes well. Last time, I was able to be released within 6 hours. We stayed for 24 instead.


----------



## brit3435

DHBH- At the hospital I delivered at we were released a little over 24 hours after birth. So with my first we ended up being there 2 nights and with this baby we were only there 1 night. The earliest release time possible is after they get the results from the baby's bilirubin test which has to be done 24 hours after birth and takes 1-2 hours for results. I was OK to be released on my own within hours after birth, but of course I wasn't going to leave with out my baby :haha: I didn't poop in the hospital after either birth. With my first I went 7 days before I had a bowel movement, with this baby only 4 days. Pooping is quite a big deal after a vaginal birth, make sure you take the stool softeners they give you! Also if you tear at all, or even if you don't make sure to take the peri bottle for rinsing while you pee it takes the burn out of it, and with my first I left mine at the hospital and a few days later I wished I had it! You can also ask them for several cold pads to take home with you, those help a lot too with the soreness.


----------



## August3

Kburt said:


> She's here!! I'm a little late posting, but Ella Raelen graced us with her beautiful presence on 12/11/13 at 11:35am. She weighed in at 6lbs 10oz and 19" long.
> 
> :cloud9::happydance::cloud9::happydance:


Delighted for you, kburt. :happydance: congrats & enjoy ur wee woman. She's adorable.

Good luck hoping girl 2, will be checking in for your updates.

Sending positive vibes to all the December mamas to be who are still waiting.

Hannah May is three weeks old tomorrow and has gone up to 8lb 4oz from her birthweight of
7lb 2oz. She is a very content wee lassie so far, fingers crossed that continues.


----------



## DHBH0930

Ugh..8am... Literally didn't sleep at all last night :nope: she is pushing on my cervix so much and causing sharp pains down there and makes me want to pee every 5 minutes. She also just wouldn't settle down! Good thing I slept most of yesterday, will have to nap during the day today!


----------



## Skadi

Ava arrived on the 17th at 12:54pm after about 6-7 hours of labour. She is just perfect, and we will be home tomorrow. She weighs 7 lbs 4 oz and while she is over twice the weight Keira was she just seems unbelievably tiny! 

She is also a natural at bfing, so happy over that!


----------



## SugarBeth

Congrats on the new borns!

DHBH - I can relate, I"m up all night most nights. Finally last night I took Tylenol PM to help me sleep. I got about half a night's sleep, which is a lot more than usual. 

Day 6 of being overdue. I went up and down induction lists trying just about everything, this kid does not want to leave this uterus!


----------



## DebbieF

I had my little Keira on December 10. I went in for my induction at 7pm on the 9th and after a long and exhausting labor she arrived at 4:09 pm on the 10th. She was 7lbs 13 oz and was 21 inches long.


----------



## DHBH0930

Congrats DebbieF! Glad to hear that she finally came! :flower:

Had my checkup today, I'm a whole 1/2 cm dilated :dohh: so not much going on down there, no contractions, just sharp pains from her head on my cervix. She wants me back for an ultrasound tomorrow to check fluid and such. If nothing over the weekend I have another ultrasound and checkup on Monday. If STILL nothing by Christmas, induction is scheduled for 26th at 5:30am.


----------



## August3

DebbieF said:


> I had my little Keira on December 10. I went in for my induction at 7pm on the 9th and after a long and exhausting labor she arrived at 4:09 pm on the 10th. She was 7lbs 13 oz and was 21 inches long.

congratulations :happydance: lovely name, enjoy!


----------



## SugarBeth

My induction is set for the 26th too - I'll be exactly 42 weeks by then!


----------



## DHBH0930

Just got admitted to the hospital. I was sleeping at home and woke up to my water breaking at midnight (which coincidently makes it my DH's Bday!) waiting in triage for a room, I'm only 1cm dilated and contractions coming every 3 mins so far. They are tolerable but can't sleep through them. My BP is running a bit high, but baby HB is good. They won't look to induce to speed it up till morning. Apparently the labor/delivery wing is crazy tonight.

Can't wait to meet my little girl! :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Congrats DHBH! Good luck! So exciting to have your little girl here for Christmas! :happydance:


----------



## August3

Exciting news DHBH, can't wait to read your update!! :)


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats can't wait for an update


----------



## Lara310809

Molly Marie was born on Tuesday! I went for my sweep, and on the way I had a few contractions in the car that were more painful than the usual Braxton Hicks, but tried not to get excited. During my sweep the midwife said I was already 4cm dilated, and she could stretch it to 5cm. She did a very thorough sweep, due to my asking LOL. Said my cervix was very favourable etc, and that she thought labour would happen soon. 

She sent me into the ward for monitoring, and while I was on the machine my contractions went up a gear. Within about 10mins I wanted gas and air. My husband went to sort childcare for our eldest kids, and then to get my MIL (who is a retired midwife and has been present through all our kids' births). 

By the time he got back to hospital with her I was crying for diamorphine. By that time I was 6cm dilated. They gave me the IV drip for group B strep, and within an hour I delivered her with two big pushes. 

She weighed 7lb 15oz and was 53cm long, but she fits into prem clothing :wacko: Lots of blonde hair and looks like her eldest sister. 

From the first strong contraction it was a 4hr labour; 3hrs from the time of the sweep. The best thing is that despite the fast labour I had no stitches! First time I've not needed them :)

Because the labour had been so fast they monitored Molly's heart rate and temperature every hour the first night, so we didn't sleep much, but since then she has been great. She's BF well and taking the bottle too (we are combi-feeding). She's sleeping for long spurts and she's very chilled when her big sisters are mauling her :lol: 

We were discharged this morning and settling into our first night at home :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

Omg she's so cute :)


----------



## August3

Lara310809 said:


> Molly Marie was born on Tuesday! I went for my sweep, and on the way I had a few contractions in the car that were more painful than the usual Braxton Hicks, but tried not to get excited. During my sweep the midwife said I was already 4cm dilated, and she could stretch it to 5cm. She did a very thorough sweep, due to my asking LOL. Said my cervix was very favourable etc, and that she thought labour would happen soon.
> 
> She sent me into the ward for monitoring, and while I was on the machine my contractions went up a gear. Within about 10mins I wanted gas and air. My husband went to sort childcare for our eldest kids, and then to get my MIL (who is a retired midwife and has been present through all our kids' births).
> 
> By the time he got back to hospital with her I was crying for diamorphine. By that time I was 6cm dilated. They gave me the IV drip for group B strep, and within an hour I delivered her with two big pushes.
> 
> She weighed 7lb 15oz and was 53cm long, but she fits into prem clothing :wacko: Lots of blonde hair and looks like her eldest sister.
> 
> From the first strong contraction it was a 4hr labour; 3hrs from the time of the sweep. The best thing is that despite the fast labour I had no stitches! First time I've not needed them :)
> 
> Because the labour had been so fast they monitored Molly's heart rate and temperature every hour the first night, so we didn't sleep much, but since then she has been great. She's BF well and taking the bottle too (we are combi-feeding). She's sleeping for long spurts and she's very chilled when her big sisters are mauling her :lol:
> 
> We were discharged this morning and settling into our first night at home :cloud9:

Congratulations Lara, she is lovely!


----------



## DebbieF

DHBH0930 said:


> Just got admitted to the hospital. I was sleeping at home and woke up to my water breaking at midnight (which coincidently makes it my DH's Bday!) waiting in triage for a room, I'm only 1cm dilated and contractions coming every 3 mins so far. They are tolerable but can't sleep through them. My BP is running a bit high, but baby HB is good. They won't look to induce to speed it up till morning. Apparently the labor/delivery wing is crazy tonight.
> 
> Can't wait to meet my little girl! :happydance:

Good luck! :)


----------



## DebbieF

Congratulations Lara310809!


----------



## DHBH0930

On Wednesday afternoon I had my scheduled check up. I was barely 1/2 cm dilated and not having any contractions. It was looking like I would have to be induced after Christmas. 

That night I went to bed super early cuz I had no sleep the night before at all. At exactly midnight I woke up to a pop and my water gushing. So glad I had put rags under the fitted sheet weeks ago just in case! I called my husband into the room(he was down the hall on his computer) he helped clean up and I got dressed. We grabbed all our stuff and headed to the hospial. In the car is when I started contractions every 3-4 mins, very mild pain wise. 

Emergency checked vitals, my BP shot up pretty high. Then I went to L/D triage to get on monitors and verify it was really labor and my waters. I knew it was but they seemed skeptical. It of course did turn out to be my water but I was only dilated a tight 1cm.

They got me in my room started me on Magnesium Sulfate for BP and I labored till 5ish when more staff was on hand and they started pitocin to get things moving. It didn't take long for my contractions to get too painful so I asked for an epidural. I got the epidural put in, was checked and after a few hours on pitocin was just barely 2cm dilated. All of a sudden my BP went from too high to too low, also baby wasn't tolerating it and had a decel drop once. She bounced back but they had to turn off pitocin which meant I wasn't going to progress, so I had to get a csection. Not what I planned, but our health was on the line.

She was born on the 19th (DH's Bday!) at 12:39pm weighing 7lbs 5oz and 21 inches. She is perfect!

I'm super sore still but looking forward to us all getting to go home tomorrow. I will be on pills for my BP for now since it is still slightly elevated.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaiecee

Congrats she's so cute :)


----------



## brit3435

Congrats DHBH she's gorgeous!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

Little Joshua charles was born on Wednesday 18th December at 4:20pm weighing 7lbs. But if an eventful and slightly traumatic birth but both ok now and finally home! Will post birth story soon :) 

Congratulations on the other newborns!!


----------



## August3

Wow, great to come on and read such great news.......

*DHBH0930*, congrats on the safe arrival of Kayla. :happydance: She is adorable. Enjoy every minute! 

*Hoping girl 2*, congratulations! Looking forward to reading your birth story. Hope little Joshua has settled in well at home & you are enjoying your wee man. :flower:

Can't wait for more updates.

Hannah May is just over three weeks now and thriving - she has outgrown all her newborn clothes and is filling up 0-3 months nicely with her really long limbs. We got her an activity mat 'from Santa', but couldn't resist using it with her already. She's a very content wee baby so far, we're very lucky!


----------



## Mom2Hope

oh she is so pretty looks like se is smiling in that pic


----------



## SugarBeth

42 weeks pregnant - it's time to get baby out! Being induced tonight!


----------



## Hoping girl 2

SugarBeth said:


> 42 weeks pregnant - it's time to get baby out! Being induced tonight!

Good luck! Hope it all goes smoothly for you :) xx


----------



## Kaiecee

Good luck


----------



## brit3435

Good luck sugarbeth! Can't wait to hear your birth story :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

Good luck SugarBeth!

- - -

I hope everyone had a nice Christmas. Molly slept through most of it; she sleeps through everything LOL. I'm not complaining because my last baby was impossible; she never slept and never wanted to be anywhere but my arms. It was hard, so Molly is easy in comparison. The nights are harder, but that's to be expected. 

I'm now expressing and 90% of the time she feeds from a bottle; either EBM or formula. She's a good breastfeeder, but she's not great at the beginning of the feed; she wants it to come immediately, so if she sucks and it's not there she starts rooting again. Because she's on and off like a yoyo it takes ages for my letdown to come, and by that point she's frustrated and we've wasted a lot of time. 

I never intended to BF past the hospital stay (long story, but personal choice), so in all honesty I'm happy if she ends up on formula; I've done more than I intended so I don't have any guilt in that respect. My dad is visiting at the moment, and with Christmas and visiting family etc it's been hard to pump more than twice a day, so other than that, and the odd BF, my boobs aren't really getting much stimulation, so I expect to dry up in the next few weeks. 

My eldest two are obsessed with their baby sister; they won't leave her alone. My eldest is really helpful; tries to entertain Molly during nappy changes to stop her crying, and she puts the dummy back in her mouth etc. My second is too young to understand really and she's a bit rough, but in a caring way. She just wants to hug her all the time and doesn't understand that she could end up hurting her :D


----------



## August3

SugarBeth said:


> 42 weeks pregnant - it's time to get baby out! Being induced tonight!

Good luck, *SugarBeth.* :flower:

*Lara*, Molly sounds like a great wee baby and great that her two big sisters have taken to her so well. I'm still expressing 6 times per day and it is very time consuming and tedious - I couldn't imagine keeping it going with three kiddies to look after so fair play for keeping it up.

My wee one is 4 weeks today (!!) and doing well. Her nights and days are a bit mixed up but not too worried about it just yet and in a few weeks we'll get there, I hope.


----------



## DHBH0930

Goodluck Sugarbeth! Hope you have a smooth delivery!

Kayla is doing well and is a week old today :flower:, her jaundice has improved and she has gained most of her weight back. We had a 1 week visit today (wanted to see her so soon since she had lost too much weight and was jaundice at the hospital) she is only 3oz away from birth weight now! :happydance: she has a whole week to gain that back for her 2 week visit.

I intended to exclusively BF but with her weight issues we had to start supplementing with formula. I'm not making enough milk still, chances are cuz of the c section, the high BP, and my lack of an appetite. I mostly pump so I can see exactly what she is getting or she gets formula if I didn't make enough. I sometimes have her nurse when she is extra fussy.

I went from 160 to 230lbs during the pregnancy :dohh: I have gotten down to 200 already. I think a lot of it fell off since I was on only an IV for 2 days. Now my stomach shrunk, I get full so easily and lack of sleep causing low appetite.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Skadi

Ava had me worried at first, in the hospital she was sleeping long periods in the day and then cluster feeding all night. Thank goodness after one day at home she is now pretty much sleeping through the night. She goes down around midnight and doesn't wake to feed until 5ish in the morning and then after a good feed goes back down until 9 or 10 am! It's a miracle after the sleeplessness that went on for nearly a year with my older daughter!

She is also exclusively breastfeeding and latched perfectly right from the start to the point where I never had painful nipples or anything. I have yet to break open the lansinoh! 

I hate to sound like I am bragging but I'm just really thrilled after everything with her sister. Teaching a preemie to nurse was really hard work so its nice for it to all come so naturally this time.. and getting a preemie off the NICU schedule so you can get some sleep is impossible. I'm a little extra thankful for how well everything is going.

So in love with both my little girls <3


----------



## brit3435

Lara so glad your girls are taking to the new baby well! My 2 yr old is the same way she wants to help but is too rough. 

DHBH it's great that Kayla is almost back to her birth weight! Vayda was one oz away from her birth weight at 11 days old but I've been mostly pumping and supplementing with about 4 oz of formula every day (20 oz breast milk) and I think she has gained some healthy weight since, her newborn clothes are getting snug! 

Skadi I'm so glad your little one is breast feeding well! My first never latched and I know how frustrating that can be. Vayda loves to nurse but she doesn't latch well and it's painful so I'm mostly pumping. It's still so much easier than with my first no projectile vomiting and no problems keeping her body temp either. She is such an easy baby! 

Merry Christmas everyone! Hope all of you ladies had a wonderful holiday.


----------



## SugarBeth

Our rainbow Will was born yesterday at 2:31 am! He's 8 lbs.1oz and 20.5 inches long and just perfect! His birth story is HERE
And this is his first picture:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/027_zps64d911f7.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

Congrats SugarBeth, what a cutie :)


----------



## Kaiecee

So no one delivered in Xmas?


----------



## Lara310809

I think Molly has a sacral dimple, but the paediatrician didn't say anything during her check before she was discharged from hospital, so I'm not sure. Apparently it's the least serious form of spina bifida, and I hardly took my prenatal vitamins :shock:


----------



## lilrojo

Haven't been on much but wanted to say happy New Years!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Kaiecee

Happy New Years ladies and all the wonderful little ones and the little ones still to come


----------



## Lara310809

How is everyone doing? Are any ladies still waiting for their babies?


----------



## Lara310809

Looks like this thread has died :( Have people moved over to a different one?


----------



## brit3435

Hi ladies, I know everyone is busy with their new babies but just wanted to pop in and say hi. How is everyone doing with their weight loss? I was up to 154 while pregnant and am now down to 127 :happydance: only 8 more pounds to go. I think I'll lose about 5 when I wean which will probably be in the next couple of months since I'm exclusively pumping now. Is anyone's baby sleeping through the night? Vayda sleeps about 4 hours at a time at night, wakes up for about 20 mins to feed and then goes back to sleep for another 4 hours. She does that cycle 3 times, so I'm getting plenty of much needed sleep.
 



Attached Files:







129edit.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lara310809

Molly's sleeping loads during the day and at night she has 2-3 feeds, so it's not too bad. I was combifeeding until a few days ago, but now I'm 100% formula feeding. She's a chubby monkey, where my other two were underweight, so I'm not used to all this feeding :lol: she's having 4oz per feed, she's wearing 0-3m at the moment, size 2 nappies.

She was a bit colicky a few weeks ago, so we switched her to comfort formula, but then she got really gassy and stank, plus the bottles were thick and gloopy, and it wasn't really helping, so we switched her back to regular formula and she seems fine again. 

I haven't weighed myself in ages since my scales are broken, but hope to get to the diet in early feb when family have all gone home. My dad left today; he was here since before the birth, and my mum flies in for a week next week, and it's too chaotic to focus on healthy eating while things are upside down. I have to lose around two dress sizes though: I never lost my pregnancy weight after my first baby, so while I didn't gain much last time or this time,I still have a fair bit to lose from the first time

Molly's a month old already; how time has flown :shock:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit3435

Vayda is in 0 to 3 month clothes as well. She was underweight when I was nursing her bc she wasn't getting enough and would only nurse on one side. So I started pumping and supplementing with 2 to 4 oz of formula and she went from 6lbs 13oz at 2 weeks to over 10lbs at her one month check up! I pump 25oz a day but she still acts hungry so she has a few oz of formula still. 

Oh and I think I'm on my period :growlmad: I thought that didn't happen while breastfeeding. 

Lara how are your older girls adjusting to Molly?


----------



## SugarBeth

Will turned 3 weeks old yesterday. He's already 11 lbs and in 0-3 outfits. He's such a chunker, he gains about 1 lb a week somehow. It's funny, because I lose about 1 lb a week!

I was 163 lbs when I gave birth, and I'm currently 135. I have ten more lbs to lose before I'm back at my happy weight. 

Will is getting more and more nocturnal, somehow I can't fix his sleeping schedule! He's up most of the night and all morning and then sleeps all afternoon. My daughter sleeps all night, so I'm one tired mommy!

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/21pp_zps9c21b8ea.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/0140_zps0d615ca9.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/051_zps2b9a4201.jpg


----------



## AJCart

I put on about 15kg during the pregnancy and had lost 17 last week. A tonne of the weight I put on though was fluid in the last month or so. 

Roxy got a perfect bill of health at her 6 week gp check. She has her visit with the child health nurse tomorrow morning and she will be weighed and measured then. She is wearing 0-3 months too, although some are a touch too big for her. 

She has pretty much got the hang of the whole day vs night thing. She only has 1 night time feed around 2am. 

She's about 3 weeks old in the photos, as I don't have any more recent photos saved on my tablet, only my phone and facebook!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/IMG_4906-1.jpg
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/IMG_4913-2.jpg
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/DSC_1467.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

Has anyone's baby developed baby acne ?


----------



## Lara310809

brit3435 said:


> Vayda is in 0 to 3 month clothes as well. She was underweight when I was nursing her bc she wasn't getting enough and would only nurse on one side. So I started pumping and supplementing with 2 to 4 oz of formula and she went from 6lbs 13oz at 2 weeks to over 10lbs at her one month check up! I pump 25oz a day but she still acts hungry so she has a few oz of formula still.
> 
> Oh and I think I'm on my period :growlmad: I thought that didn't happen while breastfeeding.
> 
> Lara how are your older girls adjusting to Molly?

sadly periods can still come; I got pregnant with Molly while EXCLUSIVELY breastfeeding my second baby :lol: obviously you can still be ovulating so use contraception. I got my period back at 6w with my first (though I was combifeeding), and 12w with my second (exclusively BF). I expect to have mine very soon; my postpartum bleed has only just come to an end; still have pink when I wipe so a few more days. 

My eldest two absolutely love Molly; they can't get enough and they want to play with her, but all she does is sleep. It's good for me but frustrating for them.


----------



## Mom2Hope

my baby boy has baby acne...its annoying...but we keep him all cleaned up and use bath stuff for sensitive skin...


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacobs acne is going away we use aveno baby and it's working just takes forever to go away 

Be carful ladies who don't want to get pregnant I got pregnant with Jacob 2 months after having Riley 2 babies born in 2013


----------



## Skadi

If you are pumping and supplementing with formula rather than exclusively breastfeeding you are pretty likely to get your period. Mine started right away after Keira because I was exclusively pumping (since she was too small to feed through anything but an NG tube for the first 6 weeks of her life) and for some reason your body knows the difference between a pump and a baby. 

Ava went from 7 lbs 4 oz to 9 lbz 6 oz so very happy with that. (Exclusively BFing here!)

I'm still a little surprised at how pale she is compared to Keira, she looks like a white baby!
 



Attached Files:







1526573_10153711187850084_378062864_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone! :flower:
I haven't been on here at all lately..looks like everybody is busy with their new family members :baby:

You ladies are doing great with the weight loss! I returned straight back to my post baby weight, but since I had quiet a bit to loose anyway I better get started on that! :dohh:

Muire is now 6 weeks old. She is a beautiful, happy, healthy little girl. Her nights were all over the place in the beginning, but in the last week and a half they seem to be settling into something that resembles a routine! 
I found the whole experience very scary and overwhelming in the beginning, luckily my OH was off for 4 weeks to help me. By the time he went back to work I was starting to feel like myself again. At this stage we have our own little routine during the say and all is good :cloud9:

I never got around to writing a birth story but basically I had a failed induction which ended in an emergency section. I wouldn't choose the same birth again, but Muire was perfect after it and I healed well and quickly so all's well that ends well! :thumbup:

I love seeing all the beautiful baby pics here. Its just crazy that we all started this journey together and now here we all are with our little bundles too busy to even log on! :haha:
I hope everyone is doing well. :flower:


----------



## Lara310809

My dad was here when Molly was born (I'm English and all my family are in the UK still), and he only left last week. This Sunday my mum flies in for a week, and only after that am I starting on the diet. I can't organise myself enough to eat low-fat etc. I weighed myself a few days ago and I'm back to my pre-preg weight (actually I'm 3lb lighter, which is the exact same thing that happened in my last pregnancy too!), but I still have the 40lbs I gained in my first pregnancy to lose, so I still have a way to go :/


----------



## brit3435

Ladies, I love all of the baby pics, we all had such CUTE babies!! 

Sugarbeth- I can't believe how quickly your stomach flattened out, that is awesome. I feel bad for you that baby Will has his nights and days mixed up though :( 

Skadi- Thanks I'm glad to know its normal for my period to come back so soon since I'm pumping. 

Lara- Congrats on getting back to prepreg weight! That is fantastic! 

Ready2bemum- It was a huge adjustment for me too when I had my first daughter, it took a couple of months before we settled into a routine, this time around was much easier :hugs:

AFM; had my 6 week appt. this week. My dr. also said that with pumping its normal for my period to come back sooner than with nursing but he said it was a bit early for it to come back (I had my first period at 5 weeks and stopped nursing/started pumping exclusively at 2 wks) and that it meant I was very fertile. This makes me very nervous because we don't want any more children and my only option for birth control is an implant which I'm not sure I'm comfortable with. Has anyone else resumed sex with their significant others? I was in the mood all the time during pregnancy and now I NEVER am. :nope: Also, I'm having a lot of pain after my pumping sessions...anyone else have this, its like a sharp deep pain in my breast...?

Oh and Vayda started smiling and giggling over the past 2 weeks. :happydance:


----------



## brit3435

Oh and here's my reverse bump pics. I still have about 7lbs to lose to get back to my pre pregnancy weight. I also still have a little bump that I like to call the remnants of Vayda LOL.
 



Attached Files:







063.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 10









046.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ready2Bmum

Brit..I'm the opposite to you with sex. I wasn't in the mood at all during pregnancy from about 20 weeks on. I felt so massive and uncomfortable all the time, sex was the last thing I wanted. 
Now I really want to get our sex lives back but between night feeds, exhaustion and not having contraception yet we haven't looked at each other yet! It has been sooo long :(
As for contraception, I've opted for the copper coil. There is no hormone in it (which is important for me with pcos), it lasts 5-10 years depending on the type and once it's in place you don't have to think about it. I'm just waiting for my appointment.
Would this one or the mirena coil be an option for you?


----------



## brit3435

Readytobemum my dr did recommend the mirena but he said it does have hormone in it and it has strings that I would have to check every month to make sure it's in place which makes me nervous. My insurance deductible also started over on jan 1 so it would cost $600 to have it put in. For now I'm going to temp and use condoms before ovulation, but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I had the Mirena and never checked the strings in 5 years and there was never an issue 

I'm not using anything now I got the pill but dh told me he doesn't want me on it so we will see since our boys are 10 months apart I don't want to get pregnant too fast


----------



## ready2Bmum

Ask about the copper coil Brit. No hormone and it's been around longer so might possibly be cheaper. It still has strings but my doc never said I'd have to check every month. Just that they're there for me as reassurance. Worth asking :)


----------



## ready2Bmum

Kaiecee said:


> I had the Mirena and never checked the strings in 5 years and there was never an issue
> 
> I'm not using anything now I got the pill but dh told me he doesn't want me on it so we will see since our boys are 10 months apart I don't want to get pregnant too fast

Kaiecee how come he doesn't want you taking it? Are you trying for another?
Can I ask how hard it is having your little ones 10 months apart? We are discussing when we might try for our second, I don't feel I could handle two babies so close in age.


----------



## DHBH0930

You ladies look great! I'm so jealous! I gained WAY too much, went from 155 to 230! I've been down to 190 since about week 2. The rest I'm going to have to work at, a lot of it is in my belly, I literally have a fat flap. My belly hangs down over my csection incision, I have to lift it up to clean my scar :wacko: I feel so disgusting cuz of it, I hope when I loose more weight that goes away. So needless to say I'm 5 weeks out from csection and sex is no where in sight since I feel hideous.

I love my little girl and she does okay at night, a couple or few 2-3 hour chunks of sleep. However she hasn't been napping at all during the day minus a couple 10 minute naps she is up ALL day, 10 hours straight! :wacko: she also wants to be held the whole time she is up. It's making me a bit crazy! I barely have time to run to the bathroom without her throwing a fit. I've tried so many things, white noise, dark room, rocking her walking with her, etc hope she starts napping again soon! 

Love is a crazy thing, no matter how miserable I am with no sleep and no time to myself without having to hold her, I'm still crazy about her, she is the love of my life :cloud9:

She is also my new favorite thing to photograph
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Kaiecee

She is so cute 

I had a c section about 6 weeks ago and have been dtd for about 4 weeks now I don't really care about weight so much dh loves me noatter what and tells me 1,000 times a day but for sure would like to loose more for myself I need to figure out what birth control I'll be using since my last 2 were birn in the same year but I definitely want to try for a girl


----------



## brit3435

DHBH she is so beautiful! I love that picture! Most of the extra skin should go away but it may take sometime. After my first daughter I got below my prepregnancy weight but still felt flabby. It wasn't until she was 18 months old that my tummy felt tight again. 

It seems like a lot of ladies on here had c sections! I'm sure that is a huge process to heal from but maybe a little easier to get back into Dtd after? I've never had one so I don't know but I tore a little during delivery had stitches and although the dr said it's all healed it still hurt when we had sex for the first time last week. 

Vayda has been consistently sleeping for 6 hrs at night waking up for 15 mins to eat and then goes back to sleep for another 4 hrs. However during the day she won't sleep for longer than 30 mins unless I hold her. It's hard to try to help my older daughter use the potty, fix her lunch, and get her ready in the morning while holding Vayda. If she is awake I put her down and she cries the whole time, I feel like there's not enough of me to go around and it's just me at home with the girls from 7 am to 630 pm while dh is at work. Making dinner is nearly impossible :wacko:


----------



## Kaiecee

Ready2bmum

Actually it's easier than I though Riley just turned 1 year this month and is already in his big boy bed without any problem and sleeps really well so that helps I'd rather get all my kids done so I can enjoy them all I also have a 6 year old and 12 year old who I share custody with my ex I get them 2 times a month and during the Summer I have them. 

Dh wants me to get knocked up right away lol and were not trying but whatever happens happens we are really trying for a girl so that are family is complete I'm ready to have a girl after 4 boys lol


----------



## Lara310809

Does anyone know about baby acne? If I google images they all look really angry; red and splotchy. I think Molly might have BA but hers are colourless spots, like pin pricks all over her face. They're not red or angry looking at all. I don't know whether I'm supposed to treat it or leave it

Finally everyone who visited us during and after the birth has now gone; the first time back to normal since she was born. It's weird but knife really; I no longer need to go out every day to meet somebody, aside from when I have the school run LOL.

Molly threw up in her bouncer yesterday and now it's hanging on the airer drying; in the meantime she's propped up on a pillow on the sofa. we rely on the bouncer to help her sleep during the day. Were screwed now, she's being really clingy.


----------



## Kaiecee

If she has baby acne nothing u can do I heard aquaphor cream is good I used baby eczema from aveeno still am with a moisturizing cream because it can really dry out their skin


----------



## Lara310809

I heard about aqueous cream too, but I don't know what it is really; I assume something I can get from a pharmacy? Also heard breastmilk helps, but I don't have any of that anymore. Also Sudocrem, which is a British brand of diaper cream, but it's also for eczema, dermatitis etc. It's not getting any worse, but it's not going either. I'll definitely try something if it continues; I'm just a bit wary about having anything near her eyes/mouth


----------



## brit3435

I don't know much about baby acne but Vayda did have a couple of white bumps on her face until just recently when they went away. My first daughter had more of the white pumps than Vayda and the dr told me not to use soap or lotion on the affected areas and to use warm water to wash the area and keep it dry. She also said I could put small amounts of baby powder on problem areas as long as it wasn't near the mouth or nose. 

Has anyone's baby rolled over yet? Vayda hates tummy time she screams as soon as I put her on her tummy so I'm worried she will be delayed in rolling over and crawling. Also has anyone moved their baby into their own room yet? Vayda is still in her bassinet next to our bed, I'm nervous about moving her into her own room because it's down the hall always from our room. We are looking into getting a video monitor to ease my mind.


----------



## Kaiecee

I use baby eczema from
Avenno I heard eucerin aquafor is really good and I'll be picking some of that up this week his face was almost clear then last night it's back :(


----------



## ready2Bmum

brit3435 said:


> I don't know much about baby acne but Vayda did have a couple of white bumps on her face until just recently when they went away. My first daughter had more of the white pumps than Vayda and the dr told me not to use soap or lotion on the affected areas and to use warm water to wash the area and keep it dry. She also said I could put small amounts of baby powder on problem areas as long as it wasn't near the mouth or nose.
> 
> Has anyone's baby rolled over yet? Vayda hates tummy time she screams as soon as I put her on her tummy so I'm worried she will be delayed in rolling over and crawling. Also has anyone moved their baby into their own room yet? Vayda is still in her bassinet next to our bed, I'm nervous about moving her into her own room because it's down the hall always from our room. We are looking into getting a video monitor to ease my mind.

Brit, Muire hates tummy time too. She'll lie there for 2-3 mins and then start giving out. She has an incredibly strong neck though so I'm not to bothered at the mo.
We have the video monitors, they are amazing. My one absolute "must have"! She sleeps upstairs during the day and I can get things done downstairs. We are moving her into her own room this weekend. She's 8 weeks today. I know it's early but I don't see any difference with her being upstairs during the day or in her own room at night. Plus she's so long she's too big for the crib already. She'll have more space in her cot. Do what feels right for you & vayda.


----------



## SugarBeth

I have a video monitor and I LOVE it. Wouldn't be without it. 

Will has been rolling from belly to back for a few weeks. Thankfully he doesn't do it a lot though - he always tries to do it at bad times!

We just got back from the doctor's office for his one month appointment. He's been gaining at least an entire lb each week! At 5 weeks old, he weighs almost 14 lbs (13lbs, 12oz) and is 23.5 inches tall. He's in the 97% tile for weight and 90th for height, so he's doing great! I'm so glad EBF is going so well. It did last time too, but everytime I get pregnant I get afraid it won't.

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/01_zps71e2d038.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

Molly is also in the 90th percentile; she was born weighing 7lb 15oz and last week she was 11lb 2oz. it's strange for me because I've only ever had petite babies before. My eldest was born on the 65th and went down to the 2nd, and my second was born on the 25th and went down to the 9th. I'm not used to having a bigger baby, so her growth is so crazy in my mind :D 

I asked the pharmacist and she says Molly's spots are NOT baby acne; she said it's more likely down to hormonal changes in her body since I stopped breastfeeding her. She said baby acne is usually pustular (pus filled), and Molly's are not.

I haven't moved Molly out of our bedroom yet; she won't have her own room but will have to share with her sisters (3.5yrs and 2yrs), so I want to wait until she's a better sleeper. Plus our 2yr old wakes really easily and we have to spend ages getting her back to sleep, so not ready to rock that boat just yet. Molly only wakes twice each night though; I can't complain.

As for rolling, no not yet. I rarely give her tummy time though as she buries her face in the floor and doesn't hold it up. She CAN hold it up pretty well, but chooses not to :wacko: plus my eldest hated tummy time, and it worried me that she wouldn't learn to roll over, and her head control would be terrible etc, but those worries, for us, were unfounded. She was right on target for both of those things; no delay at all.


----------



## AJCart

Roxy is 75th percentile for both weight & length. She's 5.8kg now and was 56.5cm 3 weeks ago. 

She's still in our bedroom at night and we are intending to keep her there at least until she outgrows her bassinet. So not looking forward to moving her to her nursery :(. We are incredibly lucky though in that since about 5 weeks she was only waking up once during the night (most nights anyway!) and she has slept 8-9 hours for the last 4 nights in a row!

As far as rolling goes, she has been rolling tummy to back since she was 2 and half weeks old :S She's also started to roll back to side in the last week or so. She can hold her head steady, does mini push-ups when we do tummy time and can sit herself up from a reclined position in my arms as well as pull herself in to a sitting position if she's got a hold of someone's hands. It is ridiculous! Haha!


----------



## DHBH0930

After weeks of going insane because she wouldn't nap during the day AT ALL unless I held her, seriously 10-12 hours she was awake! We bought a different swing that goes side to side and faster, she had a 3 hour nap yesterday and today!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Best $$ ever spent! Such a relief to have some time to myself and to get stuff done!

She wakes up once during the night now, sleeps about 5 hours, feeds then another 3 hours at night now, so I feel more rested too.

She is great at holding her head up, no rolling yet. She LOVES to be propped up in a sitting position, I think she like to look around. She also is very into watching the TV :haha: she has started smiling at silly faces and sounds, and started to giggle a little. It melts my heart! :cloud9:

I switched to cloth diapers a couple weeks ago, now that I feel like I can handle the extra work of cleaning them. Working well so far, I like being more "green" and in the end it will save lots of $$.

She is getting so big, had to put away some clothes :cry: I'm so excited for the next milestones, but I know I'm gonna miss her being so tiny. It's going so fast! 2 months next Wednesday.

Hope all you ladies are doing well!


----------



## luz

brit3435 said:


> I don't know much about baby acne but Vayda did have a couple of white bumps on her face until just recently when they went away. My first daughter had more of the white pumps than Vayda and the dr told me not to use soap or lotion on the affected areas and to use warm water to wash the area and keep it dry. She also said I could put small amounts of baby powder on problem areas as long as it wasn't near the mouth or nose.
> 
> Has anyone's baby rolled over yet? Vayda hates tummy time she screams as soon as I put her on her tummy so I'm worried she will be delayed in rolling over and crawling. Also has anyone moved their baby into their own room yet? Vayda is still in her bassinet next to our bed, I'm nervous about moving her into her own room because it's down the hall always from our room. We are looking into getting a video monitor to ease my mind.

you are moving her so early! our first slept in our room until he was 8 months old. my house only has 2 rooms and the kid room isn't really big enough for two cribs so I guess this one will be in the room with us until we can afford to move. who knows how long that will be!


----------



## Kaiecee

In my opinion and only my opinion it's too early for tummy time at 2 months old


----------



## AJCart

Our midwives/CHNs & pediatricians all suggest tummy time from birth even if just for a minute a day. Having said that, we certainly haven't done it every day with Roxy and she's developing all her muscles just fine :)


----------



## DHBH0930

I'm undecided when to move her to her room next to ours, at the earliest probably 3 months, might be closer to 4 though..

My doctor has also recommended tummy time since her 2 week appt when her umbilical cord fell of and healed. I never leave her there to cry, if she only does it for a minute that's fine. She has gotten to enjoy it for longer periods now (about 5 minutes at a time), she likes to look around, and can hold her head up so well now! I use the boppy under her torso on the couch so I can be eye level with her. I do it with her usually once a day when she is in a good mood.

However I've heard it's totally fine to wait till they are 3-4 months to start real tummy time. They still do suggest to have them lay face down on your chest occasionally to prevent flat spots and to help develop head control.

Here is a pic of her doing tummy time :flower:

and a few other favorites, so in love with her :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5387 (Large).jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 4









(1-19-14) 1 Month Old (19) (Large).jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 2









(1-18-14) 1 Month Photo Shoot (16) (Large).jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 3









(1-18-14) 1 Month Photo Shoot (39) (Small).jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## August3

Beautiful pics, DHBHO930

My wee one hates anything on her head - hairbands, I should be so lucky! putting on her hat to go out is usually accompanied by an "I'm so unimpressed with you Mammy" scolding! Once we get going she's grand. 

I tried putting a hairband on her that was a gift a few times and she wriggled and jiggled every time till she got it off.


----------



## DHBH0930

August3 said:


> Beautiful pics, DHBHO930
> 
> My wee one hates anything on her head - hairbands, I should be so lucky! putting on her hat to go out is usually accompanied by an "I'm so unimpressed with you Mammy" scolding! Once we get going she's grand.
> 
> I tried putting a hairband on her that was a gift a few times and she wriggled and jiggled every time till she got it off.

Thanks! I'm glad she doesn't mind them, I have a MASSIVE collection of flower and bow clips :haha: though I don't leave them on long right now, not cuz she doesn't like them, but they can get in the way since she is held all day. Maybe when your LO is older she will like them more :flower: I think little girls look so cute with them :thumbup:


----------



## Kaiecee

Don't get me wrong I do some tummy time with Jacob and his neck muscles are really strong


----------



## Lara310809

Molly's got the same cold/cough my eldest daughter came home with. My middle daughter has it too, but Molly's not coping so well. The cold is making it hard for her to breathe. She has no appetite, but when she finally chooses to feed, she takes in so much air that she's now also colicky. She's screaming for hours every day because she's in pain. Also when she screams she coughs, so hard that she's vomiting what little milk she drank. It's a vicious circle :(

Last night my husband and I celebrated VD; he works shifts, and in the 13 years we've been together we've perhaps spent 3 VD together. Last night was the first one since becoming parents almost 4 years ago. We don't have much money but I bought some stuff from the supermarket for a cheap three course meal; just the two of us. Well my middle daughter woke up and vomited in their bedroom, then as my husband was cleaning that up she vomited in the kitchen doorway too. My eldest woke up crying, but she wasn't sure why. She tends to vomit when she cries too much or coughs too much, and her crying was making her cough, and at one point we thought she was going to vomit too. Then Molly woke up and screamed... All at the same time, which also happened to be the very minute I was plating up our main course. Needless to say the evening didn't go well


----------



## SugarBeth

I can relate, Lara - Will became really colicky the last week, and now we're all sick and he's so stuffed up and miserable. I feel terrible for him getting sick so early, I tried so hard to prevent it! I've been taking him into the bathroom and running the shower for steam every few hours to help. It's SO hard to take care of a newborn and a sick toddler while running a fever yourself!


----------



## DHBH0930

I feel so bad for you guys :wacko: I'm so glad we've stayed healthy. Since I don't work and she is the 1st we've been able to limit her exposure, she really only goes out to her appts and my parents house right now. With flu running rampant and she hasn't had her other vaccines yet I'm being extra careful. She is fussy enough as it is, I can't imagine caring for a sick infant. My DH makes sure he washes up when he gets home from work since flu and strep are making their way around and he is IT so is having to touch all their keyboards and mice...

Hope you and your families feel better!! :hugs:


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob has been in his own bed for a month now but does takes naps with me in my bed


----------



## brit3435

DHBH great pics your daughter is adorable! 

Lara and sugarbeth I'm so sorry you are dealing with sick babies! I know how stressful that can be, so far we have been lucky and Vayda has been healthy. My older daughter had a bit of a cough last week but Vayda didn't get sick at all. 

We ended up getting a video monitor which I love, and moved Vayda into her nursery. She actually seems to sleep better in her own room, probably because it's quieter. Last night she slept 9 hours and 15 mins with out a feeding! 

Oh and yesterday she rolled from back to tummy twice. She still hates to be on her tummy so I only do a few mins of tummy time per day and she has yet to roll from tummy to back.


----------



## Lara310809

Yeah, having two older children is impossible when you're trying to keep a newborn free of illnesses :lol: this is Molly's second cold in her short little life, poor thing. I took her to the doctor for the third time today, yesterday they told me she had croup, but because she's so little they didn't want to give her meds. Today they asked me to come back; they looked at her again and referred her to the paediatrician, who I'm seeing tomorrow anyway for her 2 month checkup.


----------



## DHBH0930

How is everyone and their LOs doing?

Kayla has random sleep habits at night. Some nights 3 hours at a time, others 5 hours then another 3. One night she slept 7 hours straight, it was amazing. That's only happened once so far. She had her 2 month check up last Thursday, she is totally healthy, weighed 12lbs. 1oz. and 23.25"the percentile for each measurement. I haven't worried about if she has been getting enough to eat while exclusively breastfeeding for a while now, since she is growing so well :flower: also got her vaccines, it was hard to watch :cry: she was SO upset, breastfeeding her right after helped calm her down though. It was also a rough night, she was extra fussy and did get a fever 

Hope you are all doing well! :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

When is everyone planning on introducing cereals?


----------



## DHBH0930

Kaiecee said:


> When is everyone planning on introducing cereals?

I'm waiting till she is 6 months. I also plan to make her baby food, trying to save money any way I can since I decided to stay at home.


----------



## Kaiecee

I did that with Riley made his food it was much easier than I thought


----------



## brit3435

Hi everyone how are you all doing!?

DHBH that is fantastic that Kayla is doing so well exclusively breast feeding! I'm so jealous, I wish that would have worked out better for Vayda and I. 

I am still pumping and on most days she gets about 25oz breast milk and 4oz of formula, but some days we don't have to supplement at all. I feel pretty good about that so I haven't done anything to increase my supply or anything. In fact I'm only pumping about 4 times per day now instead of 8 in the beginning so its nice to have a life again haha. I've been doing that for a few weeks now and so far my supply has been very steady. Vayda went in for her 2 month check up last week (she was a little over 2 months) she weighed 12lbs 8oz and she is 23 inches long. 50th percentile for both. She handled the shots much better than my older daughter when she was a baby. She only cried when they were doing it, as soon as I picked her up she was fine. She was very fussy that afternoon though, constant crying and wouldn't take her bottle. I called the dr. and they told me to give her 1.25 ml of infant Tylenol and that worked a miracle. She was fine after that. 

As far as sleep we are so lucky. For the past 3 weeks Vayda has been sleeping 7-9 hours at night without a feeding. From about 3 weeks on though she was sleeping 5 to 6 hours, so we never really felt exhausted like we did with our first. Vayda started sleeping longer when we moved her into her own room, so I don't know if maybe she sleeps better without hearing DH snore all night long LOL. We bought a video monitor and I can actually see her better on that then I could in the dark when she was in her bassinet next to me! 

As far as introducing solids, we waited until 6 months with my first daughter and will probably do the same with Vayda. I plan to introduce avocado first, its a brain food for babies, but some of them don't like it unless you introduce it first. They don't sell it in baby food jars, I made my own, it was really easy with my baby bullet. I can't wait to break that back out again for Vayda! I also did homemade sweet potato for Tay and it was much cheaper than buying the baby food. I love making my own baby food. When Tay was older I would just puree whatever we had for dinner and she liked that. If you have to use baby food I would recommend the earth's best from baby's r us. Its organic and if you look on the nutrition its way better than the other brands. 

Here are a couple of pictures of my little sweetheart.
 



Attached Files:







1947480_710028805695582_1036402509_n.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 2









1898023_710028642362265_926852904_n.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SugarBeth

We skip cereals, after doing a lot of research on how it's hard for babies to digest grains and wheat until after a year old. We go straight to table food and homemade foods at 6-7 months old. 

Will was in the hospital last week from Bronchiolitis and RSV. It was a really rough time, we were all super sick and seeing my 7 week old in a hospital bed was so difficult. I'm so glad he's all better now though!

He's still gaining like crazy - he went to the doctor the other day and he was 15 lbs at 8 weeks and 24.5 inches. He's my little giant!

Here's some pictures of him from the last week:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/1240_zps141cf4ff.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/0000000_zpsc8c92230.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/PicMonkeyCollage1_zps09d67d6b.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute


----------



## AJCart

I'm planning to bypass cereal too and go for homemade vegie purees and such to start with. Planning to start around 6 months too. I'm actually really excited about it and already looking at things to make for her! :D

Everyone's bubs are so darn cute!! I'm so glad Will is all better SugarBeth!

Roxy sleeps pretty consistently, 8-9 hours overnight as long as she doesn't bust out of her swaddle (which she has started doing pretty frequently :S). Daytime naps are still hard work. She pretty much will only nap in her swing or someone's arms and even then she fights it pretty hard at times. 

She's also started to teethe! ALREADY! Gah. What is hilarious is that it looks like she is going to get her fangs first as that's where the lumps on her gums are. 

Anyway, photos!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy8.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy11.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy7.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy9.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

She's so cute


----------



## DHBH0930

Everyone's babies are so darn cute :flower:

I'm so jealous of the good sleepers. I can count on one hand how many times she has slept more then 3 hours at a time at night :sleep: last nights longest sleep was 2 hours, then she woke up every 45 min - 1 hour after that :wacko:

Not sure how much longer I can go so sleep deprived without going insane :nope: I have her swaddled with white noise, not sure what else I can possibly do to get her to sleep more....feeling pretty hopeless right now.

Everyone was like oh by 6 weeks they can sleep longer, well that came and went. Then they said by 2 months, that came and went too, now I feel like I'm just not gonna get more then 2-3 hours sleep ever again!


----------



## brit3435

I love all of the baby pics everyone's baby is adorable! 

Sugarbeth I'm glad will is better now that must have been horrible to see your baby in the hospital! He is so big! Is your dh big? He will probably be good at sports :thumbup:

Aj cart I can't believe roxy is teething already! She is so cute I love the pic of her on her tummy with her head up high she is so strong! As far as swaddling have you tried to put her in a woombie? They zip up so they can't get out. I got mine on amazon, but Vayda hated being swaddled. 

DHBH I feel so bad for you not getting sleep :( does Kayla eat everytime she wakes up or does she just passively nurse to soothe herself? Does she spit up a lot? I only ask bc my older daughter woke up every hour or two for the first few weeks bc she had reflux. We bought a rock and play bassinet which allows them to sleep at an incline and she slept much better in that.


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> I love all of the baby pics everyone's baby is adorable!
> 
> Sugarbeth I'm glad will is better now that must have been horrible to see your baby in the hospital! He is so big! Is your dh big? He will probably be good at sports :thumbup:
> 
> Aj cart I can't believe roxy is teething already! She is so cute I love the pic of her on her tummy with her head up high she is so strong! As far as swaddling have you tried to put her in a woombie? They zip up so they can't get out. I got mine on amazon, but Vayda hated being swaddled.
> 
> DHBH I feel so bad for you not getting sleep :( does Kayla eat everytime she wakes up or does she just passively nurse to soothe herself? Does she spit up a lot? I only ask bc my older daughter woke up every hour or two for the first few weeks bc she had reflux. We bought a rock and play bassinet which allows them to sleep at an incline and she slept much better in that.

Seems to be actively feeding, she acts like she is starving, screaming till she latches. It doesn't take long before she is back to sleep from the nursing... She doesn't seem to have reflux, no spitting up or anything. She just seems to hate sleeping! Days aren't any better when it comes to sleeping, love her to death but she sure isn't an easy baby!


----------



## Lara310809

*SugarBeth *- how crazy, I'm glad he's better now. It's horrible when they're sick; you feel so helpless

Molly was in hospital yesterday for suspected croup and bronchiolitis. Poor girl; she's been fighting this for over two weeks now and no doctor has taken us seriously. I have had five or six appointments for her but they all shrug it off and say "it's one of those things". She was off her milk; drinking perhaps 20% of her usual intake, yet none of them flagged it up as being a problem. Her cough sounds like whooping cough, though they assure me it's not that. I'm not convinced. The paediatrician this morning said it's a mixture of croup and bronchiolitis, plus this week she's got worse (last week she had been on the rise), and he said, since my older girls are also sick again, that she's obviously caught another cold that they have brought home with them. Fun :( 

Anyway, we spent 24hrs in the children's ward for observations. I feel a bit let down because while they checked her temperature every few hours and her SATS too (oxygen levels in the blood), they didn't look at her cough at all, nor did they really give her much attention. They discharged her this morning saying they couldn't do anything for her other than putting saline in her nose and giving her Calpol (baby acetaminophen, for the ladies across the pond); both of which I can do at home. But she's verging on choking when she coughs, it's awful. I just hope she gets better soon

This is a pic of her in the hospital yesterday (I don't know why it's sideways); sick as a dog but still smiling <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## SugarBeth

brit3435 said:


> I love all of the baby pics everyone's baby is adorable!
> 
> Sugarbeth I'm glad will is better now that must have been horrible to see your baby in the hospital! He is so big! Is your dh big? He will probably be good at sports :thumbup:

I call Will my Baby Chunker because he's so big, though my daughter wasn't much smaller than him either. I joke that i must make cream instead of milk because of how fast my babies plump up!

My DH is big too, he was a wrestler and football player, and I think Will is probably going to take after him. 
This was my DH back in the summer to give an idea:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/1002985_10151692946117988_487165934_n_zps48d36eeb.jpg

Oh, and I'm glad you like the woombie! I literally just got done ordering one off of amazon about ten minutes ago. My daughter HATED to be swaddled, but I discovered over the last week that Will really enjoys it while he's going to sleep. I think it's why he hasn't been sleeping well in the crib - he doesn't mind sleeping away from me (though our crib is sidecarred, so he's very close) but he hates flopping around, and swaddling with a blanket just doesn't work well enough while laying down. Whenever he's sleeping by himself, he flails his arms until he gets upset. I think the woombie will help out a lot with that.


----------



## DHBH0930

Started baby wearing today :flower: tried a couple different holds. Gonna take some getting used to for both of us. She was cool with it for a little while then was frustrated to be that close to my boobs without being able to latch on. Hoping she enjoys staying in it for longer periods of time as she gets used to it.

Then I won't feel so stuck to the chair all day since she hardly naps. I didn't spend tons of $$$ on a wrap, I got fabric from Joann's instead.

Anyone else doing baby wearing?


----------



## SugarBeth

I baby wear! I love it. I use a few different carriers at this stage, my favorites are the Baby K'tan and Moby for wraps, the Maya ring sling, and a Boba 3G carrier. Will is starting to not like the wraps anymore because he hates being confined, so I've been using the Boba carrier instead. It makes him fall asleep pretty quickly, and it's how I make most of our meals. He won't sit in a swing unless he's sleeping, and he hates bouncers.


----------



## Lara310809

DHBH0930 said:


> Started baby wearing today :flower: tried a couple different holds. Gonna take some getting used to for both of us. She was cool with it for a little while then was frustrated to be that close to my boobs without being able to latch on. Hoping she enjoys staying in it for longer periods of time as she gets used to it.
> 
> Then I won't feel so stuck to the chair all day since she hardly naps. I didn't spend tons of $$$ on a wrap, I got fabric from Joann's instead.
> 
> Anyone else doing baby wearing?

I have a cheapy version of a Moby wrap; my last baby was REALLY clingy and she hated the buggy and was only happy being held when we were out. The carrier I had, like a Baby Bjorn, was uncomfortable to wear (I get a lot of lower backache), so I got this one and I never looked back. Sadly I had to stop using it when she was 4m old because the weather became too hot for me to have her on me all the time, but I did love it. 

I use it with Molly now too. We live in a house that is on a mountainside, and it's between an upper street and a lower street, and there are steps leading to the house; 100 from the bottom and 70 from the top. They're uneven and some are broken, so we have to be really careful. I put Molly into the wrap to go up and down the steps, and I hold hands with my other girls. She loves being in it though; and it keeps her warm since she's right against my body.

I've attached photos of it - the pic of the baby with the pink spotty hat on is Molly; the others are my last baby. 

I looked at making my own, but fabric here is crazy expensive :( I bought it from Victoria the Slinglady, who has a website, a Facebook page and also an Ebay shop. She operates in the UK, but I live outside of the UK and she posted to me for a very reasonable price. I think Moby's sell for upwards of £40, and I got this one for £15 delivered.
 



Attached Files:







1558598_10151871972082076_1533597585_n.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 1









428185_10150575632402076_868393295_n.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 1









431653_10150575632492076_393287212_n.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1









306612_10151086723752076_2136396361_n.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 2


----------



## brit3435

I have been baby wearing with Vayda. I have to have my hands free to help my 3 year old through out the day. I also like to take my 3 year old to the park and zoo and I wear Vayda for those trips because the carrier is too heavy and awkward for me to carry with just one hand. Lately Vayda doesn't like the newborn hold on the moby wrap, she wriggles until she can get hear head out and look around :haha: Once she gets better with her head control I will use a different wrap style. Here are a few pictures. Vayda is about a month old in the pics.
 



Attached Files:







075.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8









036edit.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AJCart

brit3435 said:


> Aj cart I can't believe roxy is teething already! She is so cute I love the pic of her on her tummy with her head up high she is so strong! As far as swaddling have you tried to put her in a woombie? They zip up so they can't get out. I got mine on amazon, but Vayda hated being swaddled.

I know, it's ridiculous! She's been grumpy as heck the last couple of days so I'm hoping we aren't too far away from cutting the first one through. 

I will have a look at the woombie. We bought a swaddle wrap that velcros up which she got out of with ease, but have discovered if we put her in that and then swaddle her with a normal cotton wrap over the top she stays in. For now anyway. haha.

As for baby wearing, I have done it a couple of times with Roxy, but it is just too hot during the days for both of us to be comfortable with is. Might give it a try again when it cools down a bit.


----------



## DebbieF

Just wanted to stop in and say hi! Keira was born on Dec 10 @ 7lbs 13oz and now weighs only 11lbs 1oz. I'm just curious what others babies weigh that were born around the same time.. I'm getting a little worried that she is gaining too slowly. Otherwise she is doing great! Here is a pic from yesterday. :)
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## DHBH0930

DebbieF said:


> Just wanted to stop in and say hi! Keira was born on Dec 10 @ 7lbs 13oz and now weighs only 11lbs 1oz. I'm just curious what others babies weigh that were born around the same time.. I'm getting a little worried that she is gaining too slowly. Otherwise she is doing great! Here is a pic from yesterday. :)

She is adorable! Kayla was born on the 19th at 7lbs 5oz and at her 2 month checkup she was 12lbs 1oz, that put her at the 80th percentile, so that may just put her in a lower percentile but probably not very low. Has your pediatrician expressed any concern? If not then I wouldn't worry :flower:


----------



## DebbieF

Thanks for replying! Her pediatrician has said a few times that her weight is "on the low side" I really wish I could stop myself from worrying over every little thing..


----------



## DHBH0930

DebbieF said:


> Thanks for replying! Her pediatrician has said a few times that her weight is "on the low side" I really wish I could stop myself from worrying over every little thing..

It's so hard not to worry! I worried about Kayla at first too, she lost a lot of weight in the hospital that the doctors were worried, we had to supplement with formula for her first week. Otherwise she was/is only breastfed and growing like a champ :flower:

Looks like 11lbs at 2.5 months is 25th percentile. So she is bigger then 25% of baby girls her age. Percentile isn't everything either, if she eats well and has plenty of wet/dirty diapers she should be just fine :flower:


----------



## brit3435

Vayda was born dec 7 and weighed 7lbs 4oz. She now weighs 13 lbs. at her 2 1/2 month checkup she was 12lbs 6oz which was at the 50th percentile. I pump exclusively and she drinks about 25oz of breast milk and 4oz of formula per day. It sounds like she is on the small side but not so small to worry. How tall is she?

She is adorable by the way beautiful eyes!


----------



## Lara310809

Molly was born on 17 dec, weighing 7lb 15oz, and last time I had her weighed she was 11lb 7oz. That was a few weeks ago. She's in the higher percentile though. As the mother of two underweight babies (my eldest two) all I can say is try not to worry; everyone is different and my kids were really underweight (both of them reached the 2nd percentile at one point), but they're perfectly healthy, and eventually caught up somewhat. They're still under the average, but they're petite.


----------



## DHBH0930

Ladies I need your opinion/help. So the 1-2 hours sleep just wasn't working anymore, something had to change! I've begun sleep training her.

My method is starting a bedtime routine: diaper change, lights out, breastfeed while rocking and listening to lullabies. I try to have a book in there too but most nights is too fussy and just wants to feed.

Once she is falling asleep I lay her down, BEFORE she is fully out. So she falls asleep in her bassinet not on the breast or in my arms. If she starts to cry I wait a minute or two to pick her up, calm her down and get her close to falling asleep again, then lay her back down. If she cries again I wait a minute longer then the last time before picking her up and continue this till she is asleep. I didn't want to do the full Ferber method since she is so little (I don't increase wait time fast, 1 minute at a time and I actually pick her up, not just rub her belly)

So here is where I want your opinion:

Last night it took 2 tries before she fell asleep for the night at 10:45 and slept for a solid 6.5 hours!!! :happydance: so she was up at 5:15. Since it wasn't really nighttime anymore, after I fed her do I just let her stay up? 

I rocked her a bit and she seemed sleepy, but once I got her drowsy I laid her down and then she was WIDE awake. She is in a great mood just hanging out in her bassinet, but not sleepy at all.

I started her nigttime routine around 10:15 since she has been falling asleep for the night around 10:30-11:00. That's just the time she has set for herself really, I noticed that trend and stuck with it for training. How does she eventually get on an earlier bedtime? Do I slowly move it up over time? Or will she naturally start sleeping earlier?


----------



## Kaiecee

Feeling like crap today fainted last night and this morning have the worse headache and sore ankle :(


----------



## brit3435

Congrats DHBH on the 6.5 hours of sleep for you and Kayla! That is fantastic it sounds like the sleep training worked really well! As far as at 5am, I went through the same thing with Vayda this morning. She went to sleep at 9pm and woke up for a feeding a little after 5. Since she had slept for over 8 hours I let her stay awake even though for me it still felt like night time. However, if she had gone back to sleep after the feeding I would have put her back to bed in her bassinet and gone back to sleep myself, unfortunately she was wide awake all smiles and giggles. If she had only slept for 6 hours I would have really tried to put her back to bed, I think a stretch of around 10 hours of sleep is really important for kids even at a few months old. I think you are on the right track with the sleep training and allowing her to fall asleep on her own. I think that stretch of sleep will increase naturally as she gets used to not having a night feeding. 

Do you wait for her to be fully awake before you get her up for her feeding at night? With Vayda at first I was getting her up at every little fuss or noise. Now I wait for her be fully awake before I go get her. Sometimes she will partially wake up and make a few noises before going right back to sleep for another few hours.


----------



## Kaiecee

Passed out yesterday and screwed up my ankle


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> Congrats DHBH on the 6.5 hours of sleep for you and Kayla! That is fantastic it sounds like the sleep training worked really well! As far as at 5am, I went through the same thing with Vayda this morning. She went to sleep at 9pm and woke up for a feeding a little after 5. Since she had slept for over 8 hours I let her stay awake even though for me it still felt like night time. However, if she had gone back to sleep after the feeding I would have put her back to bed in her bassinet and gone back to sleep myself, unfortunately she was wide awake all smiles and giggles. If she had only slept for 6 hours I would have really tried to put her back to bed, I think a stretch of around 10 hours of sleep is really important for kids even at a few months old. I think you are on the right track with the sleep training and allowing her to fall asleep on her own. I think that stretch of sleep will increase naturally as she gets used to not having a night feeding.
> 
> Do you wait for her to be fully awake before you get her up for her feeding at night? With Vayda at first I was getting her up at every little fuss or noise. Now I wait for her be fully awake before I go get her. Sometimes she will partially wake up and make a few noises before going right back to sleep for another few hours.

Thanks for the advice, I wasn't sure what would be best so I picked her up and fed her before she was fully awake. I will try waiting this time. I did try to put her back to sleep, she was even drowsy in my arms but as soon as I laid her down she was very awake, she was happy so I let her lay there. She amused herself for a good 45 min but was not tired at all so I just went downstairs with her...

So far off to a good night #2. I did our bedtime routine, put her down drowsy, she started fussing almost immedietly, I waited 2 mins. Picked her up and bounced her till calm a drowsy, laid her down the 2nd time, she cried as soon as I did but I waited and 2 mins later she was asleep! And has been for 30 min now, this is earlier then she is used to going to bed but she was tired so I figured I'd try. So far so good! Hoping for another long stretch of sleep! 


Sorry to hear about your ankle Kaiecee :hugs: what made you pass out?


----------



## Kaiecee

I'm think it might have been my tampon I put it in and 15-20 min later I was sick and knew I was going to pass out


----------



## Lara310809

Are you allergic to tampons? I don't understand :( either way I hope you're feeling better today


----------



## Kaiecee

I think maybe I wasn't needing enough and someone told me maybe I was taking chemicals into my body instead 

If it happens again I'll go get checked if not I seem to be fine


----------



## AJCart

Bit of a rough night tonight. DH has been off work since 2 weeks before Roxy was born (holidays+paternity+their usual christmas break). He's just left to head back to work tonight (he works away for a month at a time.) I'm so not looking forward to having to readjust to doing everything on my own!!


----------



## DHBH0930

AJCart said:


> Bit of a rough night tonight. DH has been off work since 2 weeks before Roxy was born (holidays+paternity+their usual christmas break). He's just left to head back to work tonight (he works away for a month at a time.) I'm so not looking forward to having to readjust to doing everything on my own!!

I can imagine that being incredibly difficult :hugs:


----------



## brit3435

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling well kaicee those first few periods after pregnancy can be rough. I had a heavy bleed around 6 weeks pp and at my checkup my dr said it was my period even though im pumping every few hours, but lucky for me nothing since! 

Ajcart I cant imagine having to be by myself with the kids for a whole month! I hope you and Roxy are able to get into your own little routine soon :hugs:

I can't believe it but Vayda slept for almost 12 hours without a feeding last night. She didn't even make a peep. Soon we will have to move her out of her bassinet and into her crib, I'm not looking forward to it, b/c she sleeps so well in her bassinet! Vayda still hasn't rolled over yet, anyone else's baby still not rolling? She is plenty strong because she can sit up in her bumbo seat and she can support her body with her legs for a few seconds. I'm just one of those mom's that worries about every little thing I think :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







071edit.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 3









045edit.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DHBH0930

brit3435 said:


> I can't believe it but Vayda slept for almost 12 hours without a feeding last night. She didn't even make a peep. Soon we will have to move her out of her bassinet and into her crib, I'm not looking forward to it, b/c she sleeps so well in her bassinet! Vayda still hasn't rolled over yet, anyone else's baby still not rolling? She is plenty strong because she can sit up in her bumbo seat and she can support her body with her legs for a few seconds. I'm just one of those mom's that worries about every little thing I think :wacko:

12 hours is awesome! Kayla isn't rolling over either, I do tummy time a couple times a day and she holds her head up well. It's completely normal for them to not be rolling, here is one source: (https://www.parents.com/advice/babies/baby-development/when-will-my-baby-start-rolling-over/) says it's normally around 4 months

For me last night didn't end up going as well as I thought it would. After I put her down and she slept 45min, woke up and then it took another 2 hours to get her down again :wacko: she slept 4 hours, fed her, then slept another 2.5. Hoping tonight is better.


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob also started doing his nights as of last Friday


----------



## brit3435

Thanks DHBH that makes me feel much better. Tay started rolling over at 3 months from tummy to back and from back to tummy a couple of weeks later. I just expected Vayda to do it by then or sooner because Tay was premature and they said she might be a bit slower to do those things. Vayda's legs are very strong but her upper body isn't as strong. She does tummy time once or twice a day (depending on how she takes it) but she only holds her head up for a second or so before putting it back down on the floor. Again, I'm probably worried for no reason, but she is definitely a couple of months behind my older daughter on head and shoulder strength. She is ahead of Tay on her social skills though. She started smiling a full month before Tay and is much more responsive when we play with her. Even though Tay was a bit behind on social skills as a newborn she is way ahead now so I guess no reason to worry about Vayda's physical skills either. I really am just one of those crazy moms who obsess about everything. At Tay's 3 year checkup one of the questions they asked me was if she could draw a stick figure and I freaked out because she has never drawn one. We've been working on stick figures ever since LOL. She can draw a face with eyes nose ears and mouth...I keep telling myself that is the same thing :wacko:


----------



## Lara310809

I think that's Toxic Shock Kaiecee; get it checked out if it's that because I read it can be fatal if it's a really bad case.

- - - 

Molly's been sleeping with us since she got sick a month ago. She's better now but now I can't get her out of bed :( she goes to sleep in her bouncer really easily, very rarely without a fight in her crib. When she wakes in the night I can only bring her into bed or she goes crazy and won't sleep anywhere else. The good news though is that she usually goes without a night feed now. I still prepare three bottles and formula, and have it by my bedside just in case, but most of the time she doesn't need it.


----------



## Kaiecee

I've been ok since I had the same thing happen to me when I was 17 and I used a tampon for the first time


----------



## SugarBeth

Will went to his 2 month check up! I'm so glad he's all better and doing so well after having RSV. It didn't slow down his massive weight gains at all - in both weight and height, he's now off the charts. He's my giant chunker! No one believes he's only two months old! It's a bit sad, it feels like my newborn is already gone! 
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/0annn_zps3d69a1a2.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

I am still at such a loss at what to do about Kayla's sleeping. I tried a less harsh approach than full Ferber method on her at night cuz this 1-2 hours a time is ridiculous (especially since she isn't a newborn anymore). It only kinda worked for 2 nights, then it was just WAY too much crying, I don't want to put her through that since she still is so little. 

On a normal night she sleeps a total of about 6 hours, over 3 blocks of time. On a normal day she takes one 3 hour nap. Then that's it. That doesn't seem like enough sleep for a little baby! Even worse the past couple days I've only been able to get her to take two 30min naps!! Not only am I worn out but I just am worried that she isn't getting the rest she needs. I'm trying everything I can for her to sleep, she just doesn't! :wacko: 

I hate to complain so much, cuz I knew having a baby meant not much sleep and free time for me, but this doesn't seem normal. She sleeps at most 9 hours in a 24 hour period, that's not much more then adults sleep! My first concern is her of course and if this isn't good for her. But I'm just so exhausted, everyone said to me (family, doctors, friends..) first 6 weeks are worst when it comes to their sleeping. Well that came and went, then they said by 2 months, that came and went, now I she is just about 3 months and still just as bad. I feel so edgy and irritable all the time since I haven't had real sleep in months...


----------



## DHBH0930

SugarBeth said:


> Will went to his 2 month check up! I'm so glad he's all better and doing so well after having RSV. It didn't slow down his massive weight gains at all - in both weight and height, he's now off the charts. He's my giant chunker! No one believes he's only two months old! It's a bit sad, it feels like my newborn is already gone!
> https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/0annn_zps3d69a1a2.jpg

Wow! Big boy! That's crazy how fast he is growing! Happy to hear he is feeling better, and looks like he took the shots well too! He is adorable :flower:


----------



## brit3435

DHBH I am so sorry you are going through that! My sister in law has two kids who have never slept well and her 15 month old still wakes up ever two hrs to nurse! I'm a huge advocate on breastfeeding but it seems to me that sometimes babies sleep longer if they have a bottle of breast milk at night rather than to nurse. I think they maybe wake up bc they aren't getting enough milk to keep their tummy full for long stretches. Now some of the more extreme breastfeeding moms might disagree but if I were you I would pump her a 4oz bottle before bed and see if that helps. I am like you I think babies need long deep sleep for brain development. It's worth a shot anyway :flower:


----------



## Kaiecee

I love bottle feeding and I do find they sleep much better I've done both and ebf wore me out


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> I am still at such a loss at what to do about Kayla's sleeping. I tried a less harsh approach than full Ferber method on her at night cuz this 1-2 hours a time is ridiculous (especially since she isn't a newborn anymore). It only kinda worked for 2 nights, then it was just WAY too much crying, I don't want to put her through that since she still is so little.
> 
> On a normal night she sleeps a total of about 6 hours, over 3 blocks of time. On a normal day she takes one 3 hour nap. Then that's it. That doesn't seem like enough sleep for a little baby! Even worse the past couple days I've only been able to get her to take two 30min naps!! Not only am I worn out but I just am worried that she isn't getting the rest she needs. I'm trying everything I can for her to sleep, she just doesn't! :wacko:
> 
> I hate to complain so much, cuz I knew having a baby meant not much sleep and free time for me, but this doesn't seem normal. She sleeps at most 9 hours in a 24 hour period, that's not much more then adults sleep! My first concern is her of course and if this isn't good for her. But I'm just so exhausted, everyone said to me (family, doctors, friends..) first 6 weeks are worst when it comes to their sleeping. Well that came and went, then they said by 2 months, that came and went, now I she is just about 3 months and still just as bad. I feel so edgy and irritable all the time since I haven't had real sleep in months...

I totally relate. Will used to be a great sleeper, but the last three weeks or so, he's been terrible. He usually does the same thing - sleep about 6 hours in a few blocks at a time, then takes about a 3 hour nap in the afternoon (which my toddler does her best to wake him from over and over again, and makes sure to not let me nap while he does!)

It definitely has me frustrated, it's really rough only getting a few hours of sleep. And just to get that amount, I have to get out of bed and take him downstairs to sleep in his swing for part of it, which means I have to sleep on the sofa every morning. I'm totally worn out this week as it's been a busy week of running around during the day. 

I'm hoping it'll calm down soon and he'll start sleeping more. My daughter always slept perfectly, so I'm not used to this! I'm just trying to get through it right now.


----------



## SugarBeth

DHBH0930 said:


> SugarBeth said:
> 
> 
> Will went to his 2 month check up! I'm so glad he's all better and doing so well after having RSV. It didn't slow down his massive weight gains at all - in both weight and height, he's now off the charts. He's my giant chunker! No one believes he's only two months old! It's a bit sad, it feels like my newborn is already gone!
> https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/0annn_zps3d69a1a2.jpg
> 
> Wow! Big boy! That's crazy how fast he is growing! Happy to hear he is feeling better, and looks like he took the shots well too! He is adorable :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! It IS crazy how fast he's growing. I thought my daughter was huge as a baby, she was always in the 95% tiles for weight and height, but this little guy is even bigger! It's like my milk is heavy cream and they chug it all day/night! :haha:


----------



## brit3435

Sugarbeth you little boy is so cute!! And wow he is huge! Vayda has been growing a lot the past 2 weeks and is already in 6 month clothes!

Your milk must be quite cream like lol, mine always looks a bit watery but Vayda seems to be growing just fine with it so I guess it's fine :shrug:


----------



## AJCart

Well we are almost a week in to this going it alone business and while I'm thoroughly exhausted we are both still in one piece! Haha. I've even managed to get Roxy to take some of her naps in her cot instead of in my arms or in her swing. I'm calling it a successful week.

Roxy also had her check with the child health nurse on Monday. She seems to think she may have a clicky hip so we have a gp appointment on the 1st to get it checked properly. 

She now weighs 6.4kg (a bit over 14 pounds) and is 64cm (slightly over 25 inches), 75th percentile for both! 

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/IMG_5531-5.jpg


https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/IMG_5546.jpg


----------



## Lara310809

What does your OH do *AJCart*, to be away for a month at a time? It must be hard. My husband works shifts, and looking after three kids over 2 or 3 nights is hard enough; I can't imagine not having him around for that long.

Going to take Molly for her 2m vaccines on Wednesday. She wasn't well enough when she was supposed to have them, so they've been delayed. Can't wait to have her weighed. Last time was 21st Feb when she was admitted to hospital, and she weighed 11lb 14oz. Now her appetite's back I'd like to see her progress.


----------



## brit3435

She is so cute ajcart! I love her expressions!


----------



## AJCart

Lara, he works in exploration mining so he works in quite isolated places a lot of the time. At the moment he's about 8 hours away from home if I recall correctly. 

Brit, she is just SO expressive! She cracks me up, haha.


----------



## SugarBeth

Will is such a happy baby today!

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/00000i_zpsaf08b20a.jpg


----------



## Kaiecee

What a cutie :)


----------



## Lara310809

Took Molly for her 2 month vaccines today. She's doing really well so far. Also had her weighed; she's now 12lb 14oz (gained 1b in the past month). She's just above the 50th percentile. She was on the 90th, then slipped to the 75th, but she's still gaining so I'm not worried, and she was sick for over a month in Feb so it's to be expected. I've still never had a normal weight baby before; both my older two were so underweight they had to see the dietician! I'm not used to chub, or having to switch to 3-6m clothes when the baby is ACTUALLY 3-6m old (with the other two they were in 3-6m stuff at about 9m old)


----------



## DHBH0930

AJcart & sugarbeth your LOs are adorable!I love seeing pics of everyones happy babies!:flower:

Can't believe Kayla was 3 months yesterday!! Where is the time going!? :shrug: She weighs just about exactly twice as much as when she was born. I look forward to each new milestone, and more sleep! But not ready for her to be physically bigger, so sad how fast they grow up :cry:

Here are some of her 3 month pics
 



Attached Files:







(3-19-14) 3 Months Old (28) (Medium).jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 4









(3-19-14) 3 Months Old (26) (Medium).jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 3









(3-19-14) 3 Months Old (18) (Medium).jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4









(3-19-14) 3 Months Old (6) (Medium).jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 4









(3-19-14) 3 Months Old (5) (Medium).jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute


----------



## brit3435

Everyone's babies are so cute I love all these 3 month pics! DHBH you do your own photos right? They are fantastic. 

Vayda has by passed 3-6 month clothes and is now in 6 month clothes she weighs 14 lbs! I just got over a horrible bout of food poisoning which I've never experienced until now. I lost 7 lbs and my milk supply plummeted. Luckily it has come back almost to where it was before I got sick. And thanks to those 7 lbs I'm now below my prepregnancy weight by 3 lbs! I wouldn't suggest that as a means of weight loss though :haha:

Here is a pic of my beautiful Vayda.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lara310809

Molly is 3 months (and 1 week) old! Where is the time going? :wacko:

Shes in a mixture of 0-3, 3-6 and 6-9 clothes; I guess overall she's average though.

She's sleeping better than my other kids have; she sleeps through about 70% of the time. If she doesn't she has 1 bottle at night. She's a great sleeper. My 2 year old is crazy though so don't be jealous; I'm still not sleeping much :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Kaiecee

So cute


----------



## ready2Bmum

Hi everyone :wave:

I haven't been on here in ages! All the babies are sooo cute! Its great seeing all the pics.
Muire is doing great. She is also a great sleeper thankfully. She goes down at 8:30pm and sleeps until 7-8am. She has a bottle and goes back down for another 2 hours. She feeds every 4 hours during the day and is generally a very happy little girl :cloud9:
She's in the 95th percentile for her height and in the 50th for her weight which basically means she is tall and skinny..she did not get this from me!! :haha: She is in 3-6 month clothes.
She is 15 weeks now, so im starting to read up on weaning and decide how we are going to go about it. Its very exciting, but a little sad in a strange way too!


----------



## DHBH0930

Love all the pics :flower:

Tonight is her first night sleeping in the nursery. It feels so weird not to be 2 feet away from her. I miss her :cry:


----------



## Kaiecee

Jacob is rolling over loves tummy time and it's been 4 days he sleeps his nights hopefully that continues I won't be surprised if he crawls faster than his brother did he moves so much


----------



## brit3435

Well Vayda surprised me and started rolling tummy to back last week and back to tummy this week. She is also starting to act like she is ready for solids. We didn't start Tay on those until closer to 6 months but Vayda is drinking about 32oz of breast milk and formula per day and she always seems hungry she is also making chewing motions and constantly putting everything in her mouth. Her 4 month checkup is on Monday so we will see what the dr thinks. 

Here is a pic of both of my girls.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AJCart

Roxy has decided in the last few days that while she can't sit herself up on her own, she can sit unsupported for a few moments if I sit her up. Why does she have to grow up!? We also had her hips checked and doc says they are completely stable, no sign of any issues at all which is fantastic news! Had her 4 month needles too, which boo, I hate putting her through it!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy12.jpg
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy15.jpg
https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy14.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Loving all the baby pictures!


----------



## SugarBeth

Will got weighed at the doctor's today. He's such a super chunk, he surpassed my estimate! This baby is a big fan of breastmilk!

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/014_zpsedef4b23.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

Hi all! How is everyone and your LO's??

Kayla is doing good, had her 4 month check up last week. She is 25 inches (75th %) and 16 lbs (90th %) so she is a big baby :thumbup: she is wearing 6 & 9 month clothes. She was not a happy baby when she got her shots :cry: and did have a fever from it.

We made a trip up to Michigan for my grandparents to meet her, they were in love with her :flower: 

She has rolled once from front to back (she still doesn't spend much time flat on her belly, I think it bothers her tummy) She has also rolled back to front a few times. She loves playing with her rattles, soft blocks, and other toys, mostly putting them in her mouth :haha: She also uses her jumperoo now, her feet don't touch the ground yet, so I put a rolled up blanket under her feet.

She is soooo loud! She has discovered her voice and all the things it can do, it's super cute :flower: She seems interested in our food, but I'm still waiting till 6 months to start her on solids of any kind. She has been spitting up more, I read it peaks at 4 months, so lots of changing hers and my shirts! Still not a great sleeper, we will sleep train her in a week or so 

Loving all her smiles and giggles :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## brit3435

DHBH I love that picture what a great expression such a happy baby! 

Vayda is doing well! She is a great roller now. She has figured out that she can roll across the floor to get things the farthest she has gone is about 10 feet! Now that she is more mobile we moved her from the bassinet to her crib. She wasn't happy with the move at first so we had to sleep train. We have had great luck with the Ferber method with both of our girls. However I recommend reading his book before starting the process. There is some crying involved but it was very minimal. The first night she cried for about 30 mins total before going to sleep, the second night about 8 mins and the third night she closed her eyes within seconds of me laying her down. Now she reaches for her crib at night and is sleeping around 12 hrs without a peep occasionally she only sleeps for 10 hrs but I'm fine with that. 

DHBH which sleep training method will you be using?

Vayda is also very loud! She likes to choose my older daughters nap time to be the loudest and there's no telling a 4 month old "shhh your sister is sleeping!" :haha:

Vayda loves to play on the floor with her sister, she sometimes likes her jumper but not as much as my older daughter did, she loves her sit me up seat and she sometimes likes her swing but her favorite thing is to be held so most of my day goes with a baby on my hip lol. 

Vayda has just started to sit for a few seconds unassisted but sometimes she is more interested in her toes than sitting up. 

We have tried to feed her solids a couple of times but she wasn't interested so we will prob wait until closer to 6 months like we did with my older daughter. I'm still pumping every 6 hrs so she drinks about 24 oz breast milk and 4 oz formula per day. 

I've started running and working out again but I had to buy a one piece mommy swimsuit for this summer :cry: I'm back to pre preg weight but my stomach still looks flabby. That didn't go away for over a year after my first pregnancy I hope it doesn't take that long this time!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## DHBH0930

Thanks Brit!

I plan to do Ferber as well, I plan to read the book. I hope it works for her, we both need more sleep at night!

Cute picture, looks like she enjoys tummy time :flower:


----------



## AJCart

Aww, I love reading everyone's updates about their little ones!

Roxy is 5 months old today! I'm not sure how long she is, but she is about 7.5kg (16.5 pounds, I think?) She has been on solids for about 3 weeks and is absolutely loving it! She has breakfast and lunch everyday and will be looking at adding a dinner soon I think. 

She can roll both ways now and has figured out that it is a great way to get to her favourite toys if they are out of reach! I always put a rug down to play with her on, but she often rolls herself halfway across the room and off the rug, haha. 

She loves her little car walker, and goes flying backwards across the kitchen with a squeal when I put her in it while I do dishes, etc. She is only just working out that she can also come forwards in it too, haha. She's also figured out that she can get her feet in her mouth and thinks that is the single most amusing thing ever. 

We moved her in to her cot in the nursery a bit over a week ago as the bassinet has a weight limit of 8kg. She has taken to it really well and sleeps from about 8.30-9 until 7.30 most nights. Occasionally she wakes at about 5 and asks for her dummy before drifting back off for another couple of hours. 

Nap times on the other hand are a nightmare. She will still only nap for 30-45 minutes at a time and most of the time will wake as soon as I put her down. However, if I try to put her down awake and let her go to sleep she stays awake for hours. I'm thinking I'm going to have to do some controlled crying for naptimes. :cry:

Other than that though I really can't complain at all!!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy18.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy20.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy17.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy19.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Will is doing great! He's a little over 20 lbs now (he's far off the percent tile charts), is still exclusively breastfed (waiting for solids until 6-8 months) is constantly giggling, loves to try to crawl (he hikes up his bum and gets his knees going, but can't figure out the arm part) and loves his big sister. He is a good sleeper, though he hates going down for naps. He fights sleep like crazy, but once he's out, he's out!

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/1fdde7dcba9a5032370c42f4d2bb61ee_zps459f2f5e.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/nakey4m_zps00fcf9f6.jpg


----------



## brit3435

Wow everyone's babies are so big! I thought Vay was big but at her 4 month appt she only weighed 14 lbs although the dr said that was the 50th percentile. She was at 75th percentile for her height at 23.5 inches. Vayda also is a terrible napper. She takes a 45 min morning nap in her crib or swing. A 30 to 45 min mid day nap and a 45 min afternoon nap. However if I hold her for her afternoon nap she will nap for 2 to 3 hours! Does anyone else's baby still have a night feeding? Vayda is a great sleeper she goes to bed in her crib around 830pm and wakes up for the day around 730am but about twice a week she wakes up for a bottle around 5am before going back to sleep.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Lara310809

Molly's now 4.5m and weighs 15lb. She's in size 3 nappies (diapers) and wears 6-9m clothes. She's my third baby, but my other two were petite, so this is my first experience of a "normal" baby. Molly only weighs 1lb less at 4.5m, than my last daughter did at 13m! Crazy :wacko:

She has 4-5 naps per day; I don't keep track of them so I couldn't tell you how long they last. Never long enough :winkwink: She usually sleeps through the night or wakes for one bottle, which again is so unlike her sisters. She's doing really well; and such a lovely baby.
 



Attached Files:







Picture0034.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## DHBH0930

Love all the pics and updates :flower: glad everyone's LOs are doing well! Can't believe how big they are all getting!

The day after I posted and mentioned that Kayla has rolled over only a couple times she started rolling back to front constantly! Funny how things change so quickly at this age :thumbup:

Also here she is in her jumperoo :flower:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## AJCart

How's everybody and their little ones doing?

Roxy is a week off 6 months old!! I can not believe that it has been that long already! She's a great night time sleeper most of the time. She got herself in to the habit of not going to bed until after 10pm, but we are slowly bringing that forward again. She goes down about 9ish now and wakes between 7.30-8.30 most mornings, sometimes with a 5am wake up for her dummy still. Her naps we are still working on, but have improved from only napping on me. I can put her down in the cot now and walk away and she generally goes straight to sleep. Getting her to stay asleep longer than half an hour is still a working progress. 

She's on solids and loving a variety of different fruit and vegie purees. Starting to think of finger foods to start her on soon too. She can sit unsupported for longer and longer each day, to the point where she is no longer happy laying on her back or tummy to play, she must be sitting, haha. Oh, and she's figured out that she can blow raspberries!

We're going through a bit of a rough patch at the moment. She's teething like mad and also managed to get a bit of a cold so she is one unhappy baby. And with DH being away at work and me having to handle an often screaming baby on my own, I'm running on empty, haha. 

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy29.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy31.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy28.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/Roxy32.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/a3ee1142-ea76-480b-8ea8-150389c168ce.jpg


----------



## SugarBeth

Glad to see this active again!

Will is 5 months old today! At his last check up three weeks ago, he was 21 lbs and 27.25 inches, so I'm estimating that he's around 22 lbs now and about 27.50 inches. No solids yet, waiting another month or so. 

He loves to roll around constantly and blow raspberries. He has two teeth poking through now.

https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/4mcheck_zps8199220f.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/069_zps57e1f433.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/_12_zps148846ff.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/5mcollage_zpsd5f8b6a6.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

Aww love the pics ladies :flower:

Kayla is a little over 5 months now, I started her on solids a few days ago, only bananas so far. She didn't know what to do with it the first time, but by the second day she was loving it an slurping it eagerly off the spoon. Sweet potatoes next, I'm making all her baby food, since I have the time and it is saving some money :thumbup: I make it using my breast milk, so it's even that much healthier.

She rolls around like crazy and so badly wants to crawl. Not sitting up unsupported yet, but I'm sure that is right around the corner. She is out of an infant carrier now (still within weight limits), she hated it, too cramped, also too heavy to carry her in it. She has a big girl car seat now, rides in the normal part of a stroller, sits in a shopping cart with a cover, and in a high chair at restaurants with a cover. She loves the space and being able to see everything. When did she get so big?? :shrug:

Her nights are SO much better now, after doing ferber method. She goes to bed at 7/7:30 and gets up at 6/6:30, and has 2 night feedings somewhere in there. 

Can't believe how big our babies are getting! Where does the time go? Is it sappy that I already look back at her newborn pictures and feel sad :blush:

Hope everyone else is doing great!

Here are some new photos :flower:
 



Attached Files:







(5-11-14) Out for a Stroll (2) (Medium).jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 5









(5-19-14) 5 Months Old! (1) (Medium).jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 5









(5-19-14) 5 Months Old! (38) (Medium).jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 6









(5-25-14) Memorial Day (12) (Medium).jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 4









(5-26-14) First Solid Food - Banana (8) (Medium).jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## brit3435

I love all of the baby pictures, such adorable kiddos! Thanks for sharing ladies!

I can't believe that Vayda will be 6 months old in a few days, the time has really flown by! She has one tooth poking through on the bottom, she is sitting up without help, and she is starting to pull up onto her knees and rock back and forth. She has also begun to scoot across the hardwood floors so we have had to go ahead and baby proof everything. Vayda loves her walker she has figured out how to move around the main level where we have hard floors and she loves the freedom of it. She also loves to play in her walker outside on the driveway. She has had a hard time with allergies this spring, starting last month after we had a dust storm my two girls and I all developed terrible allergies. Both of the girls ended up with croup as a result and Vayda was on steroids for 4 days. Because of that its been a rough month. I have decided to hold off on solids for her until she is completely better, we tried solids a couple of times at 4.5 months and at 5 months and she pushed everything right back out, then completely refused to open her mouth. I'm not worried though, she loves her milk! She drinks mostly breastmilk that I pump and a little bit of formula each day, and her pediatrician said that breastmilk or formula is all she actually "needs" until 12 months old.
 



Attached Files:







126edit.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 9









076edit.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 8









051edit.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 8









521edit.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AJCart

Just bumping this up again because I keep seeing all the due in 2014 threads and they make me want to be pregnant again so bad, haha.

Roxy is 7 and a half months old. She's trying desperately to crawl, but hasn't quite mastered it yet. She hasn't yet figured out how to sit herself up, but if I sit her up in front of something she can grab she can pull herself to standing. She's starting finger foods now, loves her vegemite toast! And tonight we got our very first distinct "Da-Da". It might not be in context yet, but it still brought a tear to my eyes!

She's 8.45kg and almost 70cm long!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/a18938cc-7770-4315-9ee0-47a58356cc3e.jpg

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy34.jpg


----------



## DHBH0930

I too have been thinking about number 2. Though I plan on waiting till next May to TTC.

My precious Kayla is 7 months old! Can't believe its more than half way to her first Bday! She has been doing the army crawl since 6 months, she gets up on her knees but doesn't try to crawl like that. Probably since she gets around so well already...she is also starting to put herself in a sitting position, though she could care less about sitting, she CAN sit, she doesn't like to hold still though so sitting usually lasts for a minute :haha:

She is such a water baby, loves to go in her pool and take baths, she is also enjoying her new baby swing outside on the swing set :) she says dada all the time (no context). She is also a climber, anything you lay on the floor, including us she has to climb on and over. She has always been super active and only more so as she gets more mobile! I think she will be a handful as a toddler! :haha: also as you will see one of my cats is best buds with her. Even though her petting him means ripping out a fist full of fur he let's her. He is always by her side, it's super cute!

Still eating well, mostly breastfeeding still but she enjoys her mashed fruits and some veggies, no finger food yet.

Hope you and all your LOs are doing well too!!
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-22 13.13.02.png
File size: 240.5 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.13.22.png
File size: 213.5 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.13.38.png
File size: 299.1 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.13.57.png
File size: 216.2 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.14.42.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DHBH0930

More pics... sorry I'm obsessed with my little girl :)
 



Attached Files:







2014-07-22 13.15.12.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.22.37.jpg
File size: 52.1 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.18.27.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.16.23.jpg
File size: 46.7 KB
Views: 3









2014-07-22 13.29.20.png
File size: 222.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SugarBeth

We decided that we'd be okay NTNP for #3 once Will is a year old. Which isn't far off as he's going to be 7 months in 4 days! He's in size 18 month clothes and 5-6 size diapers. He never stops moving and he only ever wants to be outside, no matter the weather!

Here's Will's stats and pics:
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/01500_zps348a5ab9.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/004436842c_zps4b7e964b.jpg
https://i1008.photobucket.com/albums/af204/HomespunDreams/2_zps303d2ec7.jpg


----------



## brit3435

So glad to see this thread active again! I was wondering if anyone else was thinking about being pregnant again, I have been, but dh and I have always said we would only have 2 so it would take some convincing :haha: Vayda is doing so well she started crawling a couple of days after she turned 6 months old, and she is now speed crawling and cruising, she can also stand alone for a second or two before sitting down and she can crawl up stairs :wacko: She has started to say "mama" and "dada" and sometimes it seems like she definitely knows what that means and sometimes it doesn't so who knows. She has learned to give "hi fives" and "lip kisses" when asked, and she things the word "no" is funny. I've been pumping exclusively but have been slowly weaning so she is down to about 15oz of breastmilk plus 15oz of formula plus 2oz of baby food per day. She loves her bottles, she isn't to keen on eating from a spoon but she likes finger foods so we have been trying that since she has mastered the pincher grip and is able to pick up small enough pieces now.
 



Attached Files:







013edit.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3









223edit.jpg
File size: 28.9 KB
Views: 3









286edit.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 3









114edit.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DebbieF

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well! Just found out yesterday that we are expecting # 2 in May 2015! Excited for sure, but scared as heck! Anyone else's expecting again?

Here is a pic of Keira at the beach last week. She. LOVED the ocean! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## DebbieF

And another, just because I think she is so darn cute!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AJCart

Congrats Debbie!! How exciting! 

We've started talking about when we might like to have another. We're thinking we'll probably start trying around Roxy's 1st birthday. 

Roxy is just a few days short of 9 months old now! I can't believe how quickly time flies. She finally cut her first tooth just a couple of weeks back! So cute! 

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy42.jpg

Banana berry pancakes! YUM!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy43.jpg

Her first trip to the zoo!

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy45.jpg

Taking her food very very seriously :D

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy41.jpg

And this was the result the day she refused to take her morning nap. Who needs lunch anyway? 

https://i151.photobucket.com/albums/s157/AngelaADDict/roxy44.jpg


----------

